# cutty fest



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm going to buy one so let's see them 





anyone?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

myne


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice ride man what year? Got interior pics? How many miles on it? 

HEy how much did you pay for it? 

I'm might buy this one 

should I buy it for $2,700? Thanks


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

It's in the classifieds for sale


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that one looks clean how many miles? i like the euro clip on it 
 i payed 3 Gs for myne stock its got a factory moon roof.. 



Last edited by low83cutty at Apr 4 2003, 05:08 AM


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

it got like 109k how about yours? 


I really like the moonroof How many miles your has? 

V-6? 

Should I buy it? I think I'm I'm going to meet him half way


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

id meet him an look at it good before handin over the money.. mynes got 107k mynes the v8 307 id think u be fine with that one...if he was closer to me id buy it


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 3 2003, 11:15 PM
> *id meet him an look at it good before handin over the money.. mynes got 107k mynes the v8 307 id think u be fine with that one...if he was closer to me id buy it*


 yeah that's what I'm going to do 


so you like the front clip from this one ?

I think I like your better but don't matter looks koll to


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the euro to me is hella sicker lookin i like the OG just as well tho


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

hey why don't you just put hydros with that money? Post some more of your's I like it


ANymore pics of cuttys


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

heres some more other cutts


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

thans homie any more 


tight ass rides 


anymore?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

man your fast 


anymore close ups


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not really close ups ill look an when i com up on some ill post em..


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

hey low83cutty how many set of rims you got..?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 4 2003, 05:44 AM
> *hey low83cutty how many set of rims you got..?*


 i got bout 3 sets right now..my gold kos my all chrome kos an my bolt on winter rims..gettin a new set this weeken powdercoated spokes


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Apr 3 2003, 11:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Apr 3 2003, 11:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 4 2003, 05:44 AM
> *hey low83cutty how many set of rims you got..?*


i got bout 3 sets right now..my gold kos my all chrome kos an my bolt on winter rims..gettin a new set this weeken powdercoated spokes [/b][/quote]
nice


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

cutty from phx show.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 4 2003, 05:50 AM
> *cutty from phx show.
> 
> 
> ...


 to small!!! :uh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

gotta love them small pics..lol


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

gotta love the clip
(crowd picnic)


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

I like this cutty. It belongs to elcato2001 but he hasnt been on lay it low for a long time for some reason :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

post the red one up that beat u that day wit the euro clip crazy cutty  



Last edited by low83cutty at Apr 4 2003, 05:57 AM


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

Here's my 88 Cutty


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 3 2003, 11:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice ride


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83_@Apr 3 2003, 11:58 PM
> *Here's my 88 Cutty*


 damn that's nice looks almost exactly like the one I'm going to buy 

post more pics of it thanks


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

heres some rides from the lay it low sectoin


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Apr 3 2003, 11:57 PM
> *I like this cutty. It belongs to elcato2001 but he hasnt been on lay it low for a long time for some reason :tears:*


 nice all the colors look good 


keep postin'


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Apr 4 2003, 06:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Apr 4 2003, 06:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--low83cutty_@Apr 3 2003, 11:03 PM
> *myne*


Yo low83cutty is your cutlass lowered or is it stock height?[/b][/quote]
its stock but have air shocks in the back..heres a pic of it lifted on the back


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my tranin wheels lol just winter rims


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

my cutty, gonna get some wires for summer and lower it a bit


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Apr 4 2003, 06:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Apr 4 2003, 06:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tight. Are your air shocks yellow stock? By the way can you look at the post Front License Plate under the topic matience and repair. Thanks.[/b][/quote]
what u mean yellow stock? the color of them? there white


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 3 2003, 11:08 PM
> *that one looks clean how many miles? i like the euro clip on it
> i payed 3 Gs for myne stock its got a factory moon roof..*


 ya i paid about the same, and i got factory moon roof too  and thats canadian


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Apr 4 2003, 12:14 AM
> *my cutty, gonna get some wires for summer and lower it a bit
> 
> 
> ...


 damn that's nice car too. Put the rims now lol 

what's your future plans for it?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this ones bad


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nother one


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Apr 4 2003, 06:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Apr 4 2003, 06:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh never mind. I probably have the stock ones then since my are yellow.[/b][/quote]
urs prolly stock mynes aftermarket u can fill it with air n lower it..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Apr 4 2003, 12:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Apr 4 2003, 12:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HiLow_@Apr 4 2003, 12:14 AM
> *my cutty, gonna get some wires for summer and lower it a bit
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's nice car too. Put the rims now lol 

what's your future plans for it?[/b][/quote]
just for now to get 14x7's k/o's, lower it, and finish my system, oh and fix the rust on the passanger door, after im down with school i wana get a 2pump 6 batt, and paint it a nice shade of red with a black top.....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Apr 4 2003, 12:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Apr 4 2003, 12:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--low83cutty_@Apr 4 2003, 12:28 AM
> **


That shit is tight saw it in autotrader. Its from USO in Portland Oregon.[/b][/quote]
for how much is it still for sale?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

hey low83cutty how much did you pay for your air shocks both? thanks


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 4 2003, 06:36 AM
> *hey low83cutty how much did you pay for your air shocks both? thanks*


 the shocks was bout 80 bucks for both


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie_@Apr 4 2003, 06:36 AM
> *Damn I'm feeling that color what color is that? Gold or Tan?^^^^^^^^^*


 its like a bornze color its stock cutty color


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

kool nice


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

now that is fuckin clean


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I like the ones with the white tops and the t-tops or moonroof 


hey low83cutty post more pics of you car lift and lower


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

ya i love that cutty, its for sale on bumpstop.com right??? like 7 gs or sumthing


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Apr 4 2003, 06:40 AM
> *ya i love that cutty, its for sale on bumpstop.com right??? like 7 gs or sumthing*


 the green one is sick yea its like 7 Gs all white guts the green n gold looks good on it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this ones familar


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the trunk of it..im gonna set myne up like this..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

myne


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 4 2003, 12:42 AM
> *this ones familar *


 i like that


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

fuck i gotta get my shit goin.......car has been sittin too damn long


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

myne again big lol


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

you got any recent pictures chris?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

thanks guys for the pics 

I have to go to bed see ya 

Keep posting 

I'll check them tomorow have fun 

I like thisinterior I'm going to do my white too


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this looks like that green one but its not as good..


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 4 2003, 12:51 AM
> **


 gotta love this one


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

i'll have more pics when my rims get here in like a week and a bit


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

gotta get in on cutty fest,heres my car last summer,shes gettin re-done soon


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8cut_@Apr 4 2003, 01:16 AM
> *gotta get in on cutty fest,heres my car last summer,shes gettin re-done soon*


 nice


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 4 2003, 06:28 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice joost I love that But I don't know why I like the 79's too And you are doing a good job 


keep posting


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Elite CC Cutty


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 4 2003, 09:26 AM
> *Elite CC Cutty
> 
> 
> ...


 nice is that a cover for it in front?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

My POS


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 3 2003, 11:52 PM
> *gotta love them small pics..lol
> 
> 
> ...


 nice work on it


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 4 2003, 09:30 AM
> *My POS
> 
> 
> ...


 hey I like the interior are they covers? what are they ?how much you pay for all of them and where? Thanks nice ride


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 4 2003, 09:30 AM
> *My POS
> 
> 
> ...


 damn nice interior and car.

I have a question for you where did you got your interior form? 

Are they seat covers ?HOw much you paid for them? Thanks


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Apr 4 2003, 10:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Apr 4 2003, 10:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BUD_@Apr 4 2003, 09:30 AM
> *My POS
> 
> 
> ...


hey I like the interior are they covers? what are they ?how much you pay for all of them and where? Thanks nice ride[/b][/quote]
Naw they're not covers, one a my homeboys did it before he got sent up.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

another pic of my 88


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

another pic


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83_@Apr 4 2003, 09:58 AM
> *another pic*


 nice car what year? 

hey it just looks like the one I'm going to buy If I buy it


is your frame re enforce? Thanks how many pumps? Nice


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

Its a 88 cutlass... It has a partial frame wrap for now... 3 pumps 6 batteries but this kit will be for sale real soon.... 



Last edited by Wanna Hop 83 at Apr 4 2003, 10:16 AM


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Sell me the 2 bats. you got left you dont need them :biggrin:


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 4 2003, 10:13 AM
> *Sell me the 2 bats. you got left you dont need them :biggrin:*


 What you need them for...You need a transmission first.....lol


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83_@Apr 4 2003, 10:09 AM
> *Its a 88 cutlass... It has a partial frame wrap for now... 3 pumps 6 batteries but this kit will be for sale real soon....*


 how much are going to sell it? just asking..


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83+Apr 4 2003, 10:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wanna Hop 83 @ Apr 4 2003, 10:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 4 2003, 10:13 AM
> *Sell me the 2 bats. you got left you dont need them :biggrin:*


What you need them for...You need a transmission first.....lol[/b][/quote]
I got that covered Im given you a head start because your my Homie you better start runnen full speed beacuse 
ITS COMING :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ+Apr 4 2003, 10:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CUTLASS BOYZ @ Apr 4 2003, 10:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that covered Im given you a head start because your my Homie you better start runnen full speed beacuse 
ITS COMING :biggrin:   :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You better start crackin son!! Dont let cutty just be around town car.... better drive that bitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Apr 4 2003, 10:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Apr 4 2003, 10:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wanna Hop 83_@Apr 4 2003, 10:09 AM
> *Its a 88 cutlass... It has a partial frame wrap for now... 3 pumps 6 batteries but this kit will be for sale real soon....*


how much are going to sell it? just asking..[/b][/quote]
Around $600 obo 2 chrome Fenner Stone Pumps 1 Reds comp pump... (Dont remember which one it is)... 8" cylinders 12"s... the springs if wanted.. there cut down real low.. And that 9 switchbox that porky's sold thats Illuminated....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Apr 4 2003, 05:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Apr 4 2003, 05:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Joost...._@Apr 4 2003, 06:28 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice joost I love that But I don't know why I like the 79's too And you are doing a good job 


keep posting[/b][/quote]
thanx!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Apr 4 2003, 09:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Apr 4 2003, 09:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BUD_@Apr 4 2003, 09:26 AM
> *Elite CC Cutty
> 
> 
> ...


nice is that a cover for it in front?[/b][/quote]
its a custom made gril made by albert de alba.
Albert G owns this car. he told me its getting repainted. cant wait to see it. :0


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

green70s


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

multi creativity cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

orange


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

fresno life cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

mello rides cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

purple 70 s


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

magenta


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

supremes cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

that last pic was taken before he was set up. 
another supreme ride


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

cruisers cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

fantasy cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

new friends cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

mello rides cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

skanless cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

black vert


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

black vert


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice cars keep posting'


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

80s


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

group cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

groupe


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

latin world cc


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

latin world


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

green


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

my '78 cutty ''GRAPEVINE509''







LOCAL PRIDE CC 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

A 3 WHEEL PIC!!!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Apr 4 2003, 12:09 PM
> *my '78 cutty ''GRAPEVINE509''
> 
> 
> ...


 that's tight as hell good work homie


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Apr 4 2003, 05:42 PM
> *green*


 that green white with gold looks clean


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

I love this topic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

did u remove them big ass exhost pipes?


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

YESSSSS there gone look at this pic newer!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 4 2003, 10:13 PM
> *YESSSSS there gone look at this pic newer!!*


 looks better witout them :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Here's my 71' It's probably not the year your looking for but it's still a cutty!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

Last edited by low83cutty at Apr 5 2003, 12:02 AM


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

something from LIL...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

another, HOP??


----------



## bigbud247 (Mar 27, 2003)

this cutty is one of a kind


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 4 2003, 04:09 PM
> *I love this topic!!! :biggrin:*


 nice car 


keep posting


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

this is when i use to have draulics, hittn 3, whoop whoop!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 4 2003, 06:43 PM
> *this is when i use to have draulics, hittn 3, whoop whoop!*


 hey why you take them out ?


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

another


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

My opinion on draulics is they SUK but thats just my opinion, i do not have the funds to replace parts and maintenance was too much for me, wit air i know how to fix it all and it cheaper, plus when i did anti-fluid it WAS different two years ago, not it's common. iight i'll post more whenever i can.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 4 2003, 06:53 PM
> *My opinion on draulics is they SUK but thats just my opinion, i do not have the funds to replace parts and maintenance was too much for me, wit air i know how to fix it all and it cheaper, plus when i did anti-fluid it WAS different two years ago, not it's common. iight i'll post more whenever i can.*


 yeah 

I was wondering the same thing because when I get my ride I was thinking of putting bags on it. Hey how long does hydros last if you put them new for the first time? Wthout changing anything? How often you have to change parts if you are going to use it often? Thanks homie


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

any more? inside pics?


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Apr 4 2003, 06:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Apr 4 2003, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bagdcutlass85_@Apr 4 2003, 06:53 PM
> *My opinion on draulics is they SUK but thats just my opinion, i do not have the funds to replace parts and maintenance was too much for me, wit air i know how to fix it all and it cheaper, plus when i did anti-fluid it WAS different two years ago, not it's common. iight i'll post more whenever i can.*


yeah 

I was wondering the same thing because when I get my ride I was thinking of putting bags on it. Hey how long does hydros last if you put them new for the first time? Wthout changing anything? How often you have to change parts if you are going to use it often? Thanks homie[/b][/quote]
any body knows?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Apr 4 2003, 10:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Apr 4 2003, 10:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any body knows?[/b][/quote]
I drove my first juiced ride for 2 years and just replaced 1 motor and a couple of cylinder seals. It was a 2 pump 4 bat setup hooked up 48 volts. I hit switches all day everyday! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 4 2003, 08:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 4 2003, 08:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drove my first juiced ride for 2 years and just replaced 1 motor and a couple of cylinder seals. It was a 2 pump 4 bat setup hooked up 48 volts. I hit switches all day everyday! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
kool thanks man that's nice How much didi you pay for all that? or how much did you spent in your first year of fixing?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Apr 4 2003, 10:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Apr 4 2003, 10:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool thanks man that's nice How much didi you pay for all that? or how much did you spent in your first year of fixing?[/b][/quote]
Shit I probably spent..............................whoops I forgot about tires and balljoints but that is because of 3 wheeling and not replacing all my ball joints to begin with. That was back in like 95/96' so I can't really remember! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

keep posting more cutty's thanks


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

^^^^grand prix


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 4 2003, 10:14 PM
> **


 nice ride


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

good topic got about 66 olds!


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

nothe one


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo yo


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yeeeeeah


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

iz anota one


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

common


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo yo yo


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

another one


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

some more


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo :0


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac_@Apr 5 2003, 05:42 AM
> *yo :0*


 look at the po po back there not even lookin lol


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo yo


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Apr 4 2003, 11:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Apr 4 2003, 11:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--66pontiac_@Apr 5 2003, 05:42 AM
> *yo :0*


look at the po po back there not even lookin lol[/b][/quote]
haha I know man but u like tha pics tough?


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yup there koo


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yeah


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

anotha


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo with supremes


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

another


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac_@Apr 5 2003, 05:56 AM
> *yo with supremes*


 i might pic up a set of thos too later on i like that look


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

another


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

some more :0


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

u like it?another with supremes


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

another thats it for today


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

more commin tomorrow


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

y do u post other peoples rides. let them post there own cars.


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Apr 5 2003, 01:40 PM
> *y do u post other peoples rides. let them post there own cars.*


 wtf is wrong wit u?I cant post other ppls rides? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Whatsup!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

These are old pics of my Radical Cutlass will have new ones soon!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

um where are the batt?? did u take out the guts and lay out all the batts, if u did thats sum crazy dancer shit lol lets see sum pics dammit! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well Actually I took the Batteries out just for the mean time!


----------



## SanAntoLoco (Mar 13, 2003)

here's my cutty before I put my hydros on it, by the way, if anyone wants to trade a 60-64 impala for it, let me know


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

You gots to be crazy if you trade a PIMPALA for a cutlass!!!! Not hatin' on da G-bodies but no way u would trade. Dont get me wrong, i LOVE cutlass', regals, and Montes!!!


----------



## SanAntoLoco (Mar 13, 2003)

hey, it's worth a try


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

HEHEH!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Apr 5 2003, 09:08 PM
> *HEHEH!!!*


 doesnt he just have 2 pumps and 6 batts?? that s anice 3 for that kind of setup.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

Shitty pic of my car LRM 2003 Tampa, 1st place 80's Mild Custom...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

forgot to post the damn pic lol...


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Damn, nice feet on this cutty.. Them rims tight as hell











Last edited by Hotlink at Apr 7 2003, 12:19 PM


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Plus, I gotta say this is one example of when vogues look good on some spokes!








That doesn't happen too often IMO.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn nice cars 

keep posting'


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

i hope you all like new updated pics of my cutty! :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

heres an updated pic of my cutty i don't think the last upload werked ENJOI!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

another


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 9 2003, 03:21 PM
> *another*


 nice car 

Hey did you had fun with the girl? 

Is it a model? or your wife? My bad if it's your wife or girlfriend..


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

better pics of my car at LRM SHOW in tampa, 1st 80's mild


----------



## WSnative outlawz (Feb 15, 2002)

mine


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tight


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## WSnative outlawz (Feb 15, 2002)




----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

my new daily


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Apr 11 2003, 08:35 PM
> *my new daily*


 nice on all golds but im not feelin the tires they look big


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

more


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

heres another


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

here's me clowning in the driveway


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Apr 15 2003, 05:40 AM
> *heres another*


 whats up with the wing? lol


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Apr 14 2003, 10:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Apr 14 2003, 10:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--westrides_@Apr 15 2003, 05:40 AM
> *heres another*


whats up with the wing? lol[/b][/quote]
lol


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

another


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

another


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

regal and cutty


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Apr 14 2003, 11:44 PM
> *regal and cutty*


 Man those rides are badd but whats up wit the wing on the Cutty and mudd flaps on both the regal and the cutty!!


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

i dont no there not mine. they must like them or there to lazy to take them off


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

heres a cutty and monte


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Apr 19 2003, 08:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 tight


----------



## switched84cutlass (Apr 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

good shot


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy: this one looks like mine except no moonroof


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:uh: I like it :uh:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: Bone stock :biggrin:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Apr 22 2003, 12:18 AM
> *:0 :biggrin: A stoker*


 Dammn that ride looks gangsta !!! Like i can see some mofos doin a drive by in it!!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

well i guess i should post up some pics of mine ...these are old . i havent taken any pics of it with the rims on it yet though.... i will... its getting painted this summer .....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Apr 4 2003, 11:27 AM
> *new friends cc*


 Where's this cutlass from? Cali?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

I wish I had a euro clip. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 22 2003, 04:34 PM
> *I wish I had a euro clip. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 I will have a Cutty Euro Clip FOR SALE in about a week :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Apr 10 2003, 04:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Apr 10 2003, 04:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--low83cutty_@Apr 10 2003, 02:23 PM
> **


That looks like the red rum cutty off lowrider magazine.[/b][/quote]
Its my homies car from my city.
They just cut the top off a few days before that show.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ+Apr 22 2003, 04:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CUTLASS BOYZ @ Apr 22 2003, 04:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Crazy Cutty_@Apr 22 2003, 04:34 PM
> *I wish I had a euro clip.  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


I will have a Cutty Euro Clip FOR SALE in about a week :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
How much?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Apr 6 2003, 12:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gangstaburban95 @ Apr 6 2003, 12:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--93-96BIGBODY_@Apr 5 2003, 09:08 PM
> *HEHEH!!!*


doesnt he just have 2 pumps and 6 batts?? that s anice 3 for that kind of setup.[/b][/quote]
Yes, 2 pumps and 6 batteries. Thanks.


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Apr 22 2003, 04:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Apr 22 2003, 04:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much?[/b][/quote]
$250 OBO or Trade


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ+Apr 22 2003, 04:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CUTLASS BOYZ @ Apr 22 2003, 04:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$250 OBO or Trade[/b][/quote]
You need Hydraulic parts? Cylinders, new borg-worner soloniods (they sell for $23 bucks) Hit me up and we can work something out.


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Apr 22 2003, 09:51 AM
> *well i guess i should post up some pics of mine ...these are old . i havent taken any pics of it with the rims on it yet though.... i will... its getting painted this summer .....
> 
> 
> ...


 Dammn that shit looks tight!! I dunnow why but I would role in it for a while wit those rims even if I had my daytons!! :biggrin:


----------



## wickedclown (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 9 2003, 03:21 PM
> *another*


 I'd lick her butthole..........


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Apr 23 2003, 07:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Apr 23 2003, 07:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1morecutty_@Apr 22 2003, 01:12 AM
> *:0*


Damn I'm feeling this shit. What size and what kind of knock-offs are those?[/b][/quote]
:uh: :dunno: :uh:


----------



## SanAntoLoco (Mar 13, 2003)

Here's my cutty




























Last edited by SanAntoLoco at May 4 2003, 10:08 PM


----------



## SanAntoLoco (Mar 13, 2003)

Last edited by SanAntoLoco at May 4 2003, 10:09 PM


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Apr 23 2003, 08:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Apr 23 2003, 08:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its the cutlass you posted on page 17 and its hopping.[/b][/quote]
:0 Is not my ride homie :uh: But there 13s on radial tires :biggrin: 



Last edited by 1morecutty at Apr 23 2003, 11:08 PM


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie_@Apr 23 2003, 09:42 PM
> *Damn I'm feeling this shit. Anyone know what size rims and tires are those?
> 
> 
> ...


 I think those rims and tires are 13" with maybe 5.20's...


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LiL_P07_@Apr 26 2003, 03:29 AM
> *mine, gotta get some wires of course.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

mine almost finished


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

mine now


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

mine now


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

My boys Cutlass.


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

Here's a couple more:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

heres mine...with my daughter after she hit the switch..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@May 2 2003, 02:42 AM
> *heres mine...with my daughter after she hit the switch..
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin good now its got rims..is paint next?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+May 1 2003, 10:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ May 1 2003, 10:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--luvregals_@May 2 2003, 02:42 AM
> *heres mine...with my daughter after she hit the switch..
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good now its got rims..is paint next? [/b][/quote]
yup hopefully this summer


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

Loving the cutty with the T tops purple, shits hot bro i bet you love that cutty. iight POST MORE CUTTYS REPRESENT!

AND I'M REPRESENTIN THEM CUTTYS WITH THE FEATURED LOWRIDER OF THE MONTH THIS MONTH! 



Last edited by bagdcutlass85 at May 8 2003, 12:30 PM


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

this thread was lost in hell for a while...........................


newer pic of mine












Last edited by kramtronix at May 8 2003, 03:24 PM


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

mine with the old 14's


----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

from behind


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

heres my boys cutlass we're hookin up to make another HIGH $OCIETY C.C. low low, needs some TLC thats all.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

screw it my pics ain't werkin, o well.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@May 13 2003, 05:43 PM
> *heres my boys cutlass we're hookin up to make another HIGH $OCIETY C.C. low low, needs some TLC thats all.*


 :dunno: no pic chris.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:cheesy: building of a hopper.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

for sale, 





the car that is..lol


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 14 2003, 03:42 AM
> * :biggrin: :cheesy:*


 Thats a throwed pic Cutty!!


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Just a little bigger Crazy C... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

You would think this post would already be at 1,000,000,000 posts by now with all them broken ass Cutlasses we all see rollin around.........


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MFDA (Jan 4, 2003)

my 85 cutty hopper its first time out


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

let me see if i can put something down for the peeps on here. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

another one


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79psycho (Nov 12, 2002)

OK Here MINE


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

HERES A CUTTY, MAYBE YOU'VE SEEN IT BEFORE, LOL.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

I DONT' THINK IT WERKED HERE IT IS AGAIN


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

yo what kinda color is that on this cuttty?


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

orange and pink :biggrin:


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Jun 19 2003, 02:18 PM
> *orange and pink :biggrin:*


 yeah I know but what kind!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## cizko78 (Apr 9, 2002)

Mine


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

nice cizko78 looks nice, TTT fukers lol.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

cutty wagon :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Is that a Malibu wagon? Its siccc!!


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 26 2003, 10:44 PM
> *Is that a Malibu wagon? Its siccc!!*


 i think it is with cutty front clip :0  :cheesy:


----------



## BennyFuckinBlanco (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 4 2003, 12:28 AM
> **


 Anyone got the lower chrome trim that wraps around the bottom panels for sale? Lookin for it. PM me or just post it on it.


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

no they made cutty wagons it just has a euro nose on it :biggrin:


----------



## akaozan (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Apr 4 2003, 11:18 AM


puffy white stuff.....YUK! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 



Last edited by akaozan at Jun 27 2003, 10:27 AM


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 26 2003, 06:02 PM
> **


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LiL_P07+Jun 27 2003, 12:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LiL_P07 @ Jun 27 2003, 12:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--KandyKutty_@Jun 26 2003, 08:02 PM
> **


:0 almost shot one off at this car..what is that color called? :0 :thumbsup: uffin:[/b][/quote]
its a gm factory cany color i found in the book i belive its a dodge stratus color


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

mine..


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

my cutty...paid $3000....had 62,000 miles 307 v8


----------



## im standing a 3 (Jun 21, 2002)

much love for the cuttlass, im gettin a '78 cuttlass in a few weeks so just wait :thumbsup:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

newest pic of my cutty. .with me posing..lol... it gets higher in the ass because of the shortend drive shaft...and extended upper trailing arms...its dirty cuz it has been sitting for a while...but it will get painted soon..check it out.. more pics under the MY cutty link in my signature..


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

pics of my 87 cutty


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

my 83


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

my bucket


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

5-zero-3 cutty


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

5-zero-3 c.c.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

ttt


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Check this kid's lowrider out! His 1st lo lo.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Majestics always has the dope rides.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Again sorry about the triple post  :angel:


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

were's the juice


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Sep 3 2003, 05:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Sep 3 2003, 05:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1morecutty_@Sep 2 2003, 04:10 PM
> **


Is this the same cutty that had old paint or is this a new one you just got? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Yeah is the one I just got :biggrin: It use to be maroon(sp) :angry: 
Its an 87 model with 85 front clip(but i keep it clean)


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Sep 3 2003, 05:07 PM
> *were's the juice *


 Thats for my 85 homie  

This enterior shot belongs to my grey 85 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm jockin' that steering wheel! I've been trying to find woodgrain Olds steering wheels for a year now.


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 4 2003, 02:03 AM
> *I'm jockin' that steering wheel! I've been trying to find woodgrain Olds steering wheels for a year now.*


 Me too!


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 2 2003, 08:42 PM
> *Again sorry about the triple post  :angel:*


 What kink of wheel is that...Nardi....and where'd you get the OLDS Chip from.... That looks really good


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Its a Grant from jegs.com model #1170 for $135.99:biggrin: 
I also got the Billet adapter #5196-1 for $39.99 from partsamerica.com  
Also from partsamerica.com the Olds horn button #5654 for $15.99


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 1 2003, 02:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm down with your color choice, very nice :cheesy:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 4 2003, 04:09 PM
> *Its a Grant from jegs.com model #1170 for $135.99:biggrin:
> I also got the Billet adapter #5196-1 for $39.99 from partsamerica.com
> Also from partsamerica.com the Olds horn button #5654 for $15.99 *


 Tight! Thanks for the info. Some kats on here get all stingy with the contact information like shit is always top secret.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY+Sep 6 2003, 03:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PIMPOLIGY @ Sep 6 2003, 03:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Sep 1 2003, 02:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm down with your color choice, very nice :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Thanks mang. I've got a few young boys on here tryin' to hate, but it's all gravy!


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix+Sep 6 2003, 12:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kramtronix @ Sep 6 2003, 12:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mang. I've got a few young boys on here tryin' to hate, but it's all gravy![/b][/quote]
i like the colors too ..y u got hate? cuz they ridin n some rust bucket n urs is clean? i think thats jeliousy


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Young boys, mang... Young boys.


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Sep 6 2003, 05:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Sep 6 2003, 05:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the colors too ..y u got hate? cuz they ridin n some rust bucket n urs is clean? i think thats jeliousy[/b][/quote]
hats what all down talkers are :twak:


----------



## SeArch4ACuTtY (Jun 11, 2003)

mine


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 6 2003, 06:11 AM
> *Tight! Thanks for the info. Some kats on here get all stingy with the contact information like shit is always top secret.*


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## NortherntoucH (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Sep 7 2003, 05:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow that WOULD be a REALLY clean ride... if it wasnt for the dubs.

go for some 13's.

nice ride tho.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

well in illinois we like to raise our cars up and put them on big rims lol its a trend, but if im not wrong, isn't his avy the same car on some 13/14s????


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

5-zero-3c.c.


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

oooops sorry :uh:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NortherntoucH+Sep 7 2003, 05:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NortherntoucH @ Sep 7 2003, 05:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@Sep 7 2003, 05:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow that WOULD be a REALLY clean ride... if it wasnt for the dubs.

go for some 13's.

nice ride tho.[/b][/quote]
Naw I was board so I just threw them on to see what they looked like thoes are the Dubz I was gonna put on my Box Chevy B-4 it got wreaked. Im gonna put some 14's on it as soon as im 100% sure what color its getting painted


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

what yall think


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

here is another one.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

my bad wrong pic :uh:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

very tight :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

check out the booty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

DAMN YOUR CUTTY IS SO TIGHT< still got the grill?? well heres another one i got from Crazy Cutty!


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Damn.. That green Cutlass is fuckin' SICK.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

thanks , yeah i still got the grill i will never get rid of em.

1 of a kind shit right there.

we will be in vegas stop by and say was up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Yeah, I like that 3 wheel.


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

tight rides


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 photo by kramtronix


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

heres another :cheesy: 











Last edited by deez nutz at Oct 4 2003, 09:07 AM


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Oct 9 2003, 04:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man u wana trade ? lol i like urs!!


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

That wagon is tight 



Last edited by 604IMPALA at Oct 8 2003, 11:25 PM


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Oct 9 2003, 12:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Oct 9 2003, 12:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Oct 9 2003, 04:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man u wana trade ? lol i like urs!![/b][/quote]
LOL

Thanks mang! I try and keep it clean!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez nutz_@Oct 4 2003, 09:06 AM
> *heres another :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 yayah damn thats phat!!thanks homie


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

Here's my 88 cutlass


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

cutty people do not lose this topic please, it was on like pg 4 come on, lol. pics courtesy of Crazy Cutty @ the super show


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

another


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

one mo again, the Famous Crazy Cutty...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

yella cutty up on three.


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

keep it going


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

another :biggrin:


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

interior


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

that orange cut is serious


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

My ONLY problem with this is that he shaved off the Olds logo fro between the grilles. :twak: 

Besides that... SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

that yellow cutty on 3 is clean as fuck to me


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Cotton Candy Dreams SFV


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Cotton Candy Dreams, SFV


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Oct 17 2003, 01:14 PM
> *Cotton Candy Dreams SFV*


 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Cool now I will be on the Cuuty fest and the Monte Fest!! :biggrin: 

My new ride


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Oct 16 2003, 09:20 AM
> *cutty people do not lose this topic please, it was on like pg 4 come on, lol. pics courtesy of Crazy Cutty @ the super show*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 17 2003, 03:13 PM
> *Cool now I will be on the Cuuty fest and the Monte Fest!! :biggrin:
> 
> My new ride
> ...


 YEAH JUST NEED A REGAL SO U CAN BE ON THE REGAL FEST LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Oct 17 2003, 03:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Oct 17 2003, 03:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bagdcutlass85_@Oct 16 2003, 09:20 AM
> *cutty people do not lose this topic please, it was on like pg 4 come on, lol. pics courtesy of Crazy Cutty @ the super show*


:thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
no doubt pimp.


----------



## Low_Cutty79 (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Sep 7 2003, 06:30 PM
> *well in illinois we like to raise our cars up and put them on big rims lol its a trend, but if im not wrong, isn't his avy the same car on some 13/14s????*


 Yea if I remember right, he had some powdercoated red and chrome 13's on it.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## KING CUTT (Sep 5, 2003)

~INFINITI C.C.~ DALLAS, TX. ~ KING CUTT~


----------



## KING CUTT (Sep 5, 2003)

IIII


----------



## KING CUTT (Sep 5, 2003)

Single Pump 



Last edited by KING CUTT at Oct 29 2003, 04:06 PM


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy+Oct 17 2003, 06:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.pimpdaddy @ Oct 17 2003, 06:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Oct 17 2003, 03:13 PM
> *Cool now I will be on the Cuuty fest and the Monte Fest!! :biggrin:
> 
> My new ride
> ...


YEAH JUST NEED A REGAL SO U CAN BE ON THE REGAL FEST LOL :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Got 2 of them, but they aren't worth posting yet!! :biggrin:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

King Cutt, that bitch is fresher than pineapples in Honolulu. :thumbsup: 

What year is yours?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Last edited by RobLBC at Oct 29 2003, 03:49 PM


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Damn I hate indoor pictures! They don't do the rides justice at all!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

yumm :cheesy:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

i like that indoor pic right there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

~INFINITI C.C. ~ DALLAS,TX.~ SPACE COWBOY~


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

Whoevers whip it is, its clean, sooooo don't hate!!!! 

"Anything MORE would be uncivilized"

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

That looks like shit.


----------



## FourDoorRider (Oct 30, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

if that ride had 13's it'd be banging.


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

heres a cutty from TECHNIQUES C.C. DALLAS


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

here it is sry about that


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nickles only_@Oct 31 2003, 09:49 AM
> *here it is sry about that*


 let try this again


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

nickles only are you stationed at dyess AFB IN abilene tx??? that blue cutty looks like one that is on base here


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

For sale....


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

mine, again :uh:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Funkmaster Flex Show in Tampa


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

clean cutty









homies ride









Didn't these 2 go against eachother at the Super Show?


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

just looked through all 24 pages and not one 4 door cut was posted.... so post them please if you have any pics of done up 4 doors


----------



## FourDoorRider (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Nov 5 2003, 04:52 PM
> *just looked through all 24 pages and not one 4 door cut was posted.... so post them please if you have any pics of done up 4 doors*


 you asked for cuttys not junkers.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Nov 2 2003, 06:43 PM
> *clean cutty
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

^^^^ really PHAT^^^^ i'm feelin that.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

here's one for you


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

sorry. dun have a digital camera guys.lmao


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Nov 11 2003, 10:07 AM
> *sorry. dun have a digital camera guys.lmao*


 aye wuzza chico wus goin on wit the cutty? u comin out for january? holla at me.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Nov 6 2003, 06:54 PM
> *^^^^ really PHAT^^^^ i'm feelin that.*


 buy it, its on ebay.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NortherntoucH (Aug 21, 2003)

photoshopped it so you can see.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

but myfrend mike has a scanner!!lmaolokka here jason!


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

more


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice cars keep it up ttt
:biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

:tears: 



Last edited by 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead at Nov 14 2003, 02:05 AM


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

one more.......
0oh. and here is when i was stuk on the big rims world..yuk!!lol


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Ouch! You hurt me with that last one, mang! LOL


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice cars and that red one


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Dec 11 2003, 01:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 tight


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

omg i miss this topic i'm glad its back! :thumbsup:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

anymore ????? :biggrin:


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

Im just getting started on a 80' cut.......all home grown


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

Gotta Black One too soon to be on Dubs.... :0


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

on mo' tizzy


----------



## wickedclown (Apr 18, 2002)

just wanted to say whut up ninjas?!!! haven't posted in about a year or so.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

That black Cutlass is the WORST HURST I've ever seen. :angry:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Jan 9 2004, 11:03 PM
> *That black Cutlass is the WORST HURST I've ever seen. :angry:*


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Jan 10 2004, 02:03 AM
> *That black Cutlass is the WORST HURST I've ever seen. :angry:*


 Why???.....oh its not on 13's right! LOL....j/k.....yeah he shoulda just painted the whole car...but don't the hurst come T-Topped? I like it tho, its different...not ya usually "On DUBS" Cutlass.


----------



## lowcut82 (Oct 23, 2003)

my 82 cutty. didnt have anything in the trunk but 3 12s, now i got 2 pumps


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

New ride... 1987 Cutty

Give me a few months and it will look alright....


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Jan 10 2004, 01:03 AM
> *That black Cutlass is the WORST HURST I've ever seen. :angry:*


 I agree... Terrible looking


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

thanks to everyone who put my ride up on this topic


you guys got a bunch of nice looking cuttys


CUTTYNATION :biggrin:


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE+Jan 14 2004, 02:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1LOW8TE @ Jan 14 2004, 02:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Jan 10 2004, 01:03 AM
> *That black Cutlass is the WORST HURST I've ever seen. :angry:*


I agree... Terrible looking[/b][/quote]
YOUZ GOT NO EYE FOR ORIGINALITY....IT SURE AS HELL AINT THE WORST.....LETS JUST SAY HE COULDA, WOULDA, SHOULDA DID SOMETHING DIFFERENT, BUT WE ALL CAN SAY THAT BOUT EVERY CAR! 

IT BELONG IN THE FEST..THATS ALL


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage+Jan 16 2004, 01:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DekeDamage @ Jan 16 2004, 01:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUZ GOT NO EYE FOR ORIGINALITY....IT SURE AS HELL AINT THE WORST.....LETS JUST SAY HE COULDA, WOULDA, SHOULDA DID SOMETHING DIFFERENT, BUT WE ALL CAN SAY THAT BOUT EVERY CAR! 

IT BELONG IN THE FEST..THATS ALL[/b][/quote]
just cuz u dont like it dont mean ya gotta hate like that what if that was ur ride and some1 said that
ya ass prolly cry an shit!!!!!! :angry: 











swallow tha hatrade homie :twak:


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## nickcut-em-upsupreme (Oct 22, 2003)

heres my daily driver


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Jan 12 2004, 09:20 PM
> *New ride... 1987 Cutty
> 
> Give me a few months and it will look alright....*


 nice pinstripe...lol j/k lookin good,another euro cutty for BC :uh:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

same old pics...


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin+Jan 18 2004, 02:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KTownSwangin @ Jan 18 2004, 02:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--allergic2life_@Jan 12 2004, 09:20 PM
> *New ride... 1987 Cutty
> 
> Give me a few months and it will look alright....*


nice pinstripe...lol j/k lookin good,another euro cutty for BC :uh: [/b][/quote]
yeah it looks pink, in real life its faded red.


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 18 2004, 01:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dammn joost you sure know how to build them, this should make some American riders ashamed of themselves that out there in holland their doing tha dammn thang way better than some mofos out here!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Jan 18 2004, 11:27 AM
> *
> 
> same old pics...*


*
dammn joost you sure know how to build them, this should make some American riders ashamed of themselves that out there in holland their doing tha dammn thang way better than some mofos out here!!*[/quote]

haha appriciate it. Its just origional in these pics with coil under and my rims, but im getting there. As soon as i have found a garage or something in the next few months im gonne finish the interior, and spray it cady purple with patterns and all.


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 18 2004, 02:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

haha appriciate it. Its just origional in these pics with coil under and my rims, but im getting there. As soon as i have found a garage or something in the next few months im gonne finish the interior, and spray it cady purple with patterns and all.*[/quote]
Keep us updated cause ur doing a hell of a job!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

MY CUTTY







''GRAPEVINE509''











Last edited by grapevine509 at Jan 18 2004, 04:31 PM


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD (Sep 25, 2003)

THIS WAS MY CUTTY.......CAR WAS STOLEN AND NEVER FOUND....ONLY HAD IT FOR A MONTH :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MONTE CARLO SD_@Feb 10 2004, 04:30 AM
> *THIS WAS MY CUTTY.......CAR WAS STOLEN AND NEVER FOUND....ONLY HAD IT FOR A MONTH :tears:*


 like it!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Feb 9 2004, 11:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Feb 9 2004, 11:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MONTE CARLO SD_@Feb 10 2004, 04:30 AM
> *THIS WAS MY CUTTY.......CAR WAS STOLEN AND NEVER FOUND....ONLY HAD IT FOR A MONTH :tears:*


like it![/b][/quote]
buy some pumps yet lowcutty??? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Feb 10 2004, 12:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Feb 10 2004, 12:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MONTE CARLO SD_@Feb 10 2004, 04:30 AM
> *THIS WAS MY CUTTY.......CAR WAS STOLEN AND NEVER FOUND....ONLY HAD IT FOR A MONTH :tears:*


like it![/b][/quote]
LOL YEA SO DID SOMEONE ELSE :angry: ITS COO AS LONG AS IT WASNT MY MONTE


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONTE CARLO SD+Feb 10 2004, 01:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MONTE CARLO SD @ Feb 10 2004, 01:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL YEA SO DID SOMEONE ELSE :angry: ITS COO AS LONG AS IT WASNT MY MONTE [/b][/quote]
SHIT I ONLY PAID $1,200 FOR THAT BITCH SO DIDNT CARE.....JUST THE RIMS AND SYSTEM ARE WHAT PISSED ME OFF SO MUCH CUZ THE SYSTEM WENT IN LIKE 2 DAYS BEFORE......


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

My Cutty :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Feb 16 2004, 02:10 AM
> *My Cutty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 GIVE YOU PROPS HOMIE THAT CUTTYS HOT AS HELL


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

immortal cutty that shit is nice as hell homie i like them wheels a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

and joost you car is looking nice as hell too man.


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin: thanks for the props it's no where near done but is it ever really done :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Feb 16 2004, 11:04 AM
> *:biggrin: thanks for the props it's no where near done but is it ever really done :biggrin:*


 DO A CLOTH TOP IT WOULD SET IT OFF :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

another cutty pic


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

shhhhhh


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

:0


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

awaiting paint











really in need of some ideas


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 16 2004, 07:35 PM
> *:0*


 paint the fender wells. :biggrin: 

chrome looks good.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

yus tring to keep it alive. :biggrin:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

my cutty, getting it painted soon.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Damn all these nice cars makes me want to this back from my dad and put some money into it. Maybe after my Caddy.


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

sick :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

my bad double post :uh: 



Last edited by SinCity702 at Mar 12 2004, 12:11 PM


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

my new cutty frame


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

back rollin


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

you forgot the big boy rims


----------



## bizzy17 (Oct 10, 2003)

am i the only kat that gots a 2 door ciera? damn i need to hook it up, cuz u usually only see 4 door.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

here's my cutty freshly painted organic green.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

here's another pic not the greatest pic my camera sucks


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres a 79 im juicing for a homie hopefully gunna get it all piped up this weekend just needs wires n paint


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 14 2004, 12:03 AM
> *here's my cutty freshly painted organic green.*


 nice !!! we should meet up and hit the strip.. im up in fremont


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

older pic of myne from last year


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

other side..its str8


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Mar 13 2004, 08:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Mar 13 2004, 08:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--84cutt_@Mar 14 2004, 12:03 AM
> *here's my cutty freshly painted organic green.*


nice !!! we should meet up and hit the strip.. im up in fremont[/b][/quote]
coo homie lets roll, actually im going to roll out there downtown , king n story tonight, bring out your ride..


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 12 2004, 02:14 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 damn so that frame is looking nice man, i like it a lot.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

oh and 84 cutty that shit is real good lookin too and big baller i'd have to say no you need 13's man i'm sorry.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

heres the link to my cutty i just picked up, stay tuned for progress pics :thumbsup: http://www.trader.ca/Search/Enlarged.asp?s...egoryid=1&CAT=1


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Where's the New New Pics at ??? :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

these ones???


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 13 2004, 07:06 PM
> *here's another pic not the greatest pic my camera sucks*


 Who painted it and how much did they charge??


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

keep em coming!


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HERES MY SINGLE PUMP 88 MAN


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Mar 29 2004, 01:36 PM
> *HERES MY SINGLE PUMP 88 MAN*


i just got 16"s from pro hopper for my cutty, i'm hoping to get some hight like that


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

:twak: :twak: i gotta fuckin figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRUID+Mar 28 2004, 03:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DRUID @ Mar 28 2004, 03:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--84cutt_@Mar 13 2004, 07:06 PM
> *here's another pic not the greatest pic my camera sucks*


Who painted it and how much did they charge??[/b][/quote]
the president of my car club painted it it cost me around 3g's including body work and shaved handles


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Mar 29 2004, 01:01 PM
> *:twak: :twak: i gotta fuckin figure out how to post a pic.*


 You do it like this

(img)www.layitlow.com/whatever...(/img)

Sub [ and ] for the ( and ) and it will come up.

Click on the edit button above your last post and see how I changed it... do it like that.


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD+Mar 30 2004, 11:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BUD @ Mar 30 2004, 11:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--osolowcutty_@Mar 29 2004, 01:01 PM
> *:twak:  :twak: i gotta fuckin figure out how to post a pic.*


You do it like this

(img)www.layitlow.com/whatever...(/img)

Sub [ and ] for the ( and ) and it will come up.

Click on the edit button above your last post and see how I changed it... do it like that.[/b][/quote]
sweet, you da man. idid what it said on how to post pics but it didnt fuckin work so i gave up. :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 28 2004, 03:30 PM
> *these ones???*


 Them are some good pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: but Im talken about the new shoes pics :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HERES ANOTHER MANIACOS CUTLASS


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

ANOTHER MANIACOS CUTLASS"REDRUM"


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

here's mine,,,just started on it...


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

another


----------



## n_fo28 (Apr 12, 2004)

thats clean....you guys think a cutlass ciera can b made into a lowrider????


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

yeah, almost anything can b made n2 a lolo. LIke how that Wet Dreams ride. The body and cr itself to me is ugly as hell, but the guy a nice ass paint job on it, so I dunno know about it now.


----------



## CONTAGIOUS (Jan 31, 2004)

Here goes my homies from back home


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

HERES THE NEWEST PICS...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## TX-G-BODY87 (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## TX-G-BODY87 (Mar 1, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## TX-G-BODY87 (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Bump...

More Cutlass action please...


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Apr 20 2004, 04:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

my latest pics with new frame and rims


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Apr 22 2004, 07:04 PM
> **


 nice! went from 14s to 13s look hella better with 13!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice ass lift!!!!!!


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Apr 22 2004, 01:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Apr 22 2004, 01:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--westrides_@Apr 22 2004, 07:04 PM
> **


nice! went from 14s to 13s look hella better with 13![/b][/quote]
i like the 13's way better plus it shows my chrome more :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

nice ass cutty westrides, very clean, got any chrome you wanna sell??


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC+Apr 22 2004, 01:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RobLBC @ Apr 22 2004, 01:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Apr 20 2004, 04:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Had to do it to it, Rob! LOL


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 23 2004, 05:05 AM
> *nice ass cutty westrides, very clean, got any chrome you wanna sell??*


 no suspension chrome i got a set of old 1" extended uppers that are chrome but there pretty hurtin


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westrides+Apr 23 2004, 02:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (westrides @ Apr 23 2004, 02:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bagdcutlass85_@Apr 23 2004, 05:05 AM
> *nice ass cutty westrides, very clean, got any chrome you wanna sell??*


no suspension chrome i got a set of old 1" extended uppers that are chrome but there pretty hurtin[/b][/quote]
awh man that doesn't help but thanks anyways homie, lemme know if you hear of any??


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by n_fo28_@Apr 17 2004, 09:20 AM
> *thats clean....you guys think a cutlass ciera can b made into a lowrider????*


 no :ugh: :burn:


----------



## TX-G-BODY87 (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by n_fo28_@Apr 17 2004, 10:20 AM
> *thats clean....you guys think a cutlass ciera can b made into a lowrider????*


 oh yeah.......

here is the one i used to have.................


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

is the 442 cutty engines any good??? i got a chance to get one thats MINT - never saw snow or rain in its life - an 86 - and can you rip off the viynal top on any cutty and just have nothin but paint or will that fuck up like the rear window seals or anything??? please let me know


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

442s are more for hot rodding and hauling ass. 

if you take off the vinyl top, your going to have do a lot of sanding down. :cheesy: 
i would only suggest you take it off if you plan on painting or flaking the roof. its not hard, just alittle time consuming. i would not suggest you do it, if you already have a nice clean paint job.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702+Apr 26 2004, 07:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCity702 @ Apr 26 2004, 07:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--n_fo28_@Apr 17 2004, 09:20 AM
> *thats clean....you guys think a cutlass ciera can b made into a lowrider????*


no :ugh: :burn:[/b][/quote]
it would not be a nice lowrider, IMO!  

only oldsmobile manufactured cars that are nice to be lowriders are the cutlass supremes. [2 door!] :cheesy: 

but hey, anything can be a lowrider. :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

"INSPIRATIONS" STYLE BABY!!!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

rollerz only


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

alberts cutty from ELITE. bad as fuckkkkk.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Apr 25 2004, 10:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 someone give this guy HOMEBOYZ number on some wires. :biggrin: :cheesy: 

those are some oldschool roadster roadstars. gold k.o. :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

i have a few hundrend pics of cuttys. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...b139fa140e8dfd7


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

yes the real one is back, heres a pic


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

all up in yo grill piece sucka :angry:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:angry: sh*tty pic


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jul 13 2004, 07:51 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin:*


 I got a euro clip for you dog, I mean if you think you need it :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84euroclipbrougham+Jul 13 2004, 10:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (84euroclipbrougham @ Jul 13 2004, 10:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--layedbackluxuries_@Jul 13 2004, 07:51 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:*


I got a euro clip for you dog, I mean if you think you need it :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
naa.. but thanx..keeping it old school for atleast now....i like the old ones , but who knows might get sick of looking at it after awhile...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84euroclipbrougham+Jul 14 2004, 01:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (84euroclipbrougham @ Jul 14 2004, 01:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--layedbackluxuries_@Jul 13 2004, 07:51 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:*


I got a euro clip for you dog, I mean if you think you need it :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
how much u askin?? is it complete? what color?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 17 2003, 03:13 PM
> *Cool now I will be on the Cuuty fest and the Monte Fest!! :biggrin:
> 
> My new ride
> ...


 cool rides


----------



## cutlssupreme87 (May 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

old school 68 cutty


----------



## SufficientGrounds (Jan 25, 2004)

i just got a '78 cutlass, brown flake paint job w/ pin striping, 15" old school wires, and a 400 small block with glasspaks :biggrin: 

post pics in short time


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

my contribution....




























Rob


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jul 15 2004, 12:39 PM
> *my contribution....
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT SHIT IS TIGHT HOMIE, WERE THE FUCK IS YOUR THREAD


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

motor inside a cutlass...


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

sweet cutty vert!!

RED RUM...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Jul 15 2004, 04:38 PM
> *motor inside a cutlass...*


 can u pm me on what u did to the motor as far as parts go and shit cuz i wanna build me a 307 and i jus wanna know ur experience wit the motor.  thankx

Ricky
UCE mia.


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

fresh paint, dirty though.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

my old cutty


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Jul 17 2004, 01:53 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wheres that cutty vert from?? :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702+Jul 17 2004, 11:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCity702 @ Jul 17 2004, 11:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--KingLewi_@Jul 17 2004, 01:53 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres that cutty vert from?? :0[/b][/quote]
:dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jul 18 2004, 04:35 AM
> *my old cutty
> 
> *


 damn i like that alot better then the one u have now :biggrin:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jul 17 2004, 11:51 PM
> **


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1090129910.jpg
does anybody have a close up of this guys rear suspension, or know what he did to the rear suspension to get it to lift so high?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Apr 25 2004, 11:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 can someone get me pics of the cadillac deville in the back i think it is a 1994 with like 13's or 14's on it please the orange one send them to [email protected] thanks alot people


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jul 18 2004, 12:42 AM
> **


taillights blue on aztec dream???


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 14 2003, 02:25 AM
> **


 :cheesy: Hell yeah!!! That's my boy Manuel's ride!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 22 2004, 05:10 PM
> *can someone get me pics of the cadillac deville in the back i think it is a 1994 with like 13's or 14's on it please the orange one
> *


http://www.gotnypd.com/bk4.htm


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

ok back to cutty pics...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

heres my boys 70 4 door cutty, has my old 14's on it, what do you think... :biggrin:


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

still working on it !!!!getting ready for paint


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

My old cutty all og on 13's


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

oopss...sorry, that's a Monte huh??????


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Toro, lets check out pics.of your homie with that's got the cutty with the sunroof


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

my Cutt


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

my pumps


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

trunck


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

Mine i just got a little bit ago,came with the 13's,plans are juice and paint


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

Mine i just got a little bit ago,came with the 13's,plans are juice and paint


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

sorry about the double post :uh:


----------



## 84cadi (Jul 23, 2004)

VERT MIAMI CUTLASS... SHOUTS OUT TO MIAMI UCE


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## low85cutty (Sep 5, 2004)

mine


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

just got one this week.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

i might get another one ahhahahhahaha...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Mar 12 2004, 12:10 PM
> *
> [snapback]1730331[/snapback]​*


is this gold leafing or what? looks good


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Aug 19 2004, 12:10 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2149001[/snapback]​*


more of this chop top orange one with the tilt front!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

This is nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low85cutty (Sep 5, 2004)

iowa representing


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

that red cutty is real clean. any more pics of it?except for that scrape mark, but who cares shyt happens. :dunno:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i only cheked ou the first couple pages and i have to say something.


MINE MINE MINE NOT MYNE MYNES OR MYN


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## inky187 (Aug 16, 2003)

Here's my '78


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## KJ-5 (Oct 7, 2004)

some tight ass cutlass's keep em comin


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

MY HOMIEZ.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

just picked this on up an month ago . through on some rims .car needs some work and some white wall cleaner!! :biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Sep 26 2004, 10:12 PM
> *that red cutty is real clean. any more pics of it?except for that scrape mark, but who cares shyt happens. :dunno:
> [snapback]2249880[/snapback]​*


thats an mc not a cutty :uh:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Oct 7 2004, 01:23 AM
> *thats an mc not a cutty :uh:
> [snapback]2273880[/snapback]​*



try again its a cutty :twak:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

:0 my 87


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)




----------



## apachedave (Aug 13, 2004)

my bro's cutty[attachmentid=46849][attachmentid=46850][attachmentid=46851]


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Oct 7 2004, 08:39 AM
> *try again its a cutty :twak:
> [snapback]2274101[/snapback]​*


i thought it was the that pink MC in lowrider a few months ago??


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Oct 7 2004, 08:39 AM
> *try again its a cutty :twak:
> [snapback]2274101[/snapback]​*


I thought that was the pink MC in lowrider a few months back??

this one...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Mar 29 2004, 01:36 PM
> *HERES MY SINGLE PUMP 88 MAN
> [snapback]1794923[/snapback]​*


what size strokes in the rear? :0


----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)

the uk's only juiced cutty???


----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)

she may be ghetto but she sure knows how to move, hopefully she'll be the uks first single pump hopper too if money will allow.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

my cutty from yakima wa,


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Oct 7 2004, 06:39 AM
> *try again its a cutty :twak:
> [snapback]2274101[/snapback]​*



really??? look at the 7th pic :twak: 


http://lowridermagazine.com/features/0404lrm_montecarlo/


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

:0 


> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Oct 13 2004, 09:43 PM
> *my cutty from yakima wa,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Oct 13 2004, 09:44 PM
> *really??? look at the 7th pic :twak:
> http://lowridermagazine.com/features/0404lrm_montecarlo/
> [snapback]2294354[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/post-6-1067464665.jpg
this looks like a cutty to me


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Oct 13 2004, 09:44 PM
> *really??? look at the 7th pic :twak:
> http://lowridermagazine.com/features/0404lrm_montecarlo/
> [snapback]2294354[/snapback]​*










I thought this was the car that was confused... not the rear end pic , yeah thats from the monte...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Oct 13 2004, 09:43 PM
> *my cutty from yakima wa,
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS A BAD ASS CUTTY GRAPE VINE 509 GOT ANY MORE PIKS OF IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

more pics,...














me and my homie 82 redrum







lots more action on street stars dvd vol 2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Oct 14 2004, 09:15 AM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/post-6-1067464665.jpg
> this looks like a cutty to me
> [snapback]2295415[/snapback]​*


i knew it was that mc


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

cutty


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

fest


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

my cutty at the super show 04.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

[attachmentid=66078]


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

my old school cutty


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68cut_@Nov 24 2004, 12:09 PM
> *my old school cutty
> [snapback]2444805[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Apr 4 2003, 08:35 AM
> *group cc
> [snapback]589099[/snapback]​*



yo umlolo what year is that olds?and is that a 4 dr front header panel on that car?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 20 2004, 04:01 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks great!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 70chevy (Jul 23, 2004)

My 88 Cutlass!! :biggrin:


----------



## 70chevy (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry, Bigger Pictures!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 70chevy (Jul 23, 2004)

More Pics of the Cutty!!! :biggrin: Kansas City Representin!!!!!


----------



## 70chevy (Jul 23, 2004)

Bling Undercarriage....Kansas City Representin!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

my old cutty before i sold it


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Nov 23 2004, 10:52 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got anymore more pics of this


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

this is a monte ls...










the cuttys have the chrome on the bottom...










still nice pic though...gotta love those rear-end shots :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Howcome alot of heads leave the front rocker mouldings off?


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

it's not that they leave it off it usually is the first one to fall off on daily driving and none the less hopping and three wheeling.



wheres all the 4 dr cuttys at. gotta represent


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep postin....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MINES BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70chevy_@Nov 26 2004, 08:49 PM
> *Bling Undercarriage....Kansas City Representin!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2451204[/snapback]​*


that undercarrage is of da chain.mad props...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

a couple old pics i found...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

me at tampa '02 i think...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Feb 7 2005, 07:32 PM
> * me at tampa '03 i think...
> [snapback]2693836[/snapback]​*


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe (Jan 29, 2005)

my cutty! :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

yuup keep em coming!


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

my old cutty got stolen and stripped :tears:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

Ima get another cutty one day


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Lets see if this will post up?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Lets see if this will post up?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

sorry I am resizing it..


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

i hoped this resized.. :uh:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

here is my cutt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

here my homies cutt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

another one of my homies


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 9 2005, 05:37 PM
> *my old cutty got stolen and stripped :tears:
> [snapback]2703506[/snapback]​*


them basterds :guns: 

That was a nice cutty man


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Feb 9 2005, 06:31 PM
> *here is my cutt
> 
> 
> ...


TTT post more pics


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 10 2005, 02:27 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHTTTTTTTT , anymore pics of this cutlass? interior and trunk?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Feb 9 2005, 06:31 PM
> *here is my cutt
> 
> 
> ...



wow that is fucking tight 

mad props homie


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks bro


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

no prob

any interior pics/?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 15 2005, 12:41 AM
> *no prob
> 
> any interior pics/?
> [snapback]2727506[/snapback]​*


not yet, im getting it done in a couple of months


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Feb 14 2005, 11:26 PM
> *TIGHTTTTTTTT , anymore pics of this cutlass? interior and trunk?
> [snapback]2727465[/snapback]​*


nope sorry homie.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin: any body got a euro clip? I had no luck in classifed


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

MY HOMEBOY'S SHIT :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ONE MORE 4 YA'LL


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

damn those some clean cuttys, i picked up a 78 cutty a couple of weeks ago, will start working on it when im done with my lac..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

needs alot of work but its a brougham... bought it cheap and yes it came with the rims, i know they gotta go :biggrin: vinyl top removed also


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Feb 7 2005, 09:53 PM
> *MINES BEFORE AND AFTER
> [snapback]2693379[/snapback]​*


god damn that looks tight ey if i give u my cutt can u flip wit new paint and grafics?? :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

HERES THIS1 FROM LUXURIOUS CC :biggrin:


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=117267][attachmentid=117268]


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

87cutt that shit is so gangster, any pics of the chrome arms or straight from the front pics.

i'll get some pics of my homeboys ride to post with impala arms. so gangster.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=117319]


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

thats fuckin sweet, how much are your upper extended


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin: my 78


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin: and another, not very good quality pic


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

my 87


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

1 1/2 inches, split belly too


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

mine. i have the 64 upper a-arms...... need that belly split though....lol


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

Where are all of the big boy rims??


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

Cutty pics...


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

more pics..


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 2 2005, 10:08 AM
> *Where are all of the big boy rims??
> [snapback]2797489[/snapback]​*


not in this topic fool, fuk the big boy rims!


----------



## m.ad (Nov 22, 2003)

pics


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 2 2005, 10:57 AM
> *not in this topic fool, fuk the big boy rims!
> [snapback]2797859[/snapback]​*


And to think your from the south..........what a shame

J/K hey I cant help it I like my shoes big I gots big feet! Nothing beats big shoes wrapped in mustard and mayo!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=117755]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=117756]


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 2 2005, 01:56 PM
> *And to think your from the south..........what a shame
> 
> J/K hey I cant help it I like my shoes big I gots big feet!  Nothing beats big shoes wrapped in mustard and mayo!
> [snapback]2798473[/snapback]​*


yeah i'm from the south and i do it lowrider style though, but if you do really like big wheels there are plenty of other topics that have em in there, basically not this one though.

damn 87 cutt that front pic is sik. and the belly cut DAMMNNN!!


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 2 2005, 01:28 PM
> *yeah i'm from the south and i do it lowrider style though, but if you do really like big wheels there are plenty of other topics that have em in there, basically not this one though.
> [snapback]2798666[/snapback]​*


Actually the topic is Cutty Fest post all your cutlass pics!

Not Cutty Fest Post all the 13 and 14" wheels!

But I feel ya. I like the donut look too just want something diferent on mine!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

a bagdcutt85 ALL TOGETHER ITS LIKE 4 INCHES I THINK, I DID MORE BUT U KNOW CANT LET THE CAT OUT THE BAG, POLITICS?


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

well shit this is layitLOW not lay it BIGWHEELS!

my newest pic in my my picstures...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

4 INCHES!!! DAAAMMMMMNN, thats a lot, but tight as hell.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 07:52 PM
> *[attachmentid=117319]
> [snapback]2795168[/snapback]​*



is this shit even drivable???


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

YEP DRIVE IT EVERYDAY. JUST GOTTA BUY TIRES EVERYOTHER MONTH


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

baddest cutlass, my opinion.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THANKZ HOMIE, ITZ FOR SALE TOO


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

MY OLD CUTTY,SOLD IT A MONTH AGO







I STILL MISS MY CAR :tears: :tears: BUT I GOT A NEW 78 CUTTY IN THA MIX


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

TRYIN TO SELL MY CUTT
[attachmentid=118178]


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 09:24 PM
> *1 1/2 inches, split belly too
> [snapback]2796193[/snapback]​*


what does spliting the belly do?or help with? pro's and cons?


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

What do you mean by split belly?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

STRETCH THE BELLY OF THE FRAME U KNOW WERE THE MOTOR SITS


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

THEY CUT RYT DOWN THE CROSSMEMBER AND STRETCH THE SHYT OUTTA YOUR FRAME APART. THEN ITS WRAPPED LIKE A BIG BURRITO. LOL. SWANG ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

u see bb88olds know whats crackin


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 15 2005, 09:14 AM
> *ONE MORE 4 YA'LL
> [snapback]2728410[/snapback]​*


thats what i need to do to my cutty whats the roof off or is it custom made


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 3 2005, 07:59 PM
> *STRETCH THE BELLY OF THE FRAME U KNOW WERE THE MOTOR SITS
> [snapback]2805922[/snapback]​*



i got a split belly also. did u have a hard time alignin the bumper?


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Mar 2 2005, 11:22 PM
> *MY OLD CUTTY,SOLD IT A MONTH AGO
> 
> 
> ...


you sold nice car


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 3 2003, 11:00 PM
> *I'm going to buy one so let's see them
> anyone?
> [snapback]588291[/snapback]​*


  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1109874673.jpg


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 3 2005, 06:59 PM
> *STRETCH THE BELLY OF THE FRAME U KNOW WERE THE MOTOR SITS
> [snapback]2805922[/snapback]​*


how much of a stretch? sounds like a big job.


----------



## KandyMan (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 3 2005, 01:04 AM
> *TRYIN TO SELL MY CUTT
> [attachmentid=118178]
> [snapback]2801905[/snapback]​*


Aarms 1.5 or 2 inches extended??? it looks nice


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

1 1/2 inch but i got 1/2 spacer bringin it back to 1 inch extended


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 4 2005, 08:30 PM
> *1 1/2 inch but i got 1/2 spacer bringin it back to 1 inch extended
> [snapback]2810439[/snapback]​*


DAWG NO MATTER HOW YOU PUT IT TO US . I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW THE FUK IT LOOKS SO EXTENDED


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 4 2005, 12:23 AM
> * u see bb88olds know whats crackin
> [snapback]2806756[/snapback]​*


ONLY REASON I KNOW IS CUZ I WAS THERE WHEN THEY DID IT. THE FRAME STARTED SCREAMING AND SHYT I WAS LIKE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH. STOP!! MY CAR!! :0 :0 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

hahahah............. I KNOW WHAT U MEAN, BUT I GOTZ THE ATTITUDE LIKE FUCK IT MORE MORE MORE... BUT THEN AGAIN I SPLIT THE BELLY ON MY SHIT...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyMan_@Mar 4 2005, 07:14 PM
> *Aarms 1.5 or 2 inches extended??? it looks nice
> [snapback]2810372[/snapback]​*



belly split+ caddy a-arms+ 1 inch :biggrin: 


just buy the darn car man... LOL


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

yoooo... that's my fucken minivan hahaha... I had like a dozen coils in the back or more...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

NO SHIT??????????


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

heres mine, its my first car and one day it'll be really nice, im still only 18 so i got time


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

thats shits pertty clean ONE8SEVEN


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

thanx man, i just got it painted last summer, im actually digging a path through the snow today to try and get it down to get hydraulics, but still, its gonna need alot of time and money b4 its up to my standards. speaking of which, i'd like to buy someone's chrome undercarriage for a g-body, if ne one sees ne thing up here let me kno


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

SNOW!!!!!!!!!! AHH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SNOW EQUALS RUST


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 5 2005, 07:07 PM
> *SNOW!!!!!!!!!! AHH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SNOW EQUALS RUST
> [snapback]2813777[/snapback]​*


i had it in a garage for winter storage, the car is 100% rust free and i put it in an enclosed trailer and now im taking it down to my boi's shop to get hydraulics, lol therefore the car never sees the snow


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

good man, hate to see them cutty go to rust


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

believe me, me too, theres nothing that disturbs me more than when i see a rust free g-body rollin through snow


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE ROCKER MOLDINGS FOR THE FRONT FENDER?


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

check ur local scrap yard, there are hundreds of cutlass' in there


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

I LOOK EVERY COUPLE WEEKS WHEN THEY PUT IN MORE CARS THEY DONT GOT THEM.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

look at the smaller more ******* scrap yards, thats where i find 99% of the shit i need
oh and heres a fun tip.... act, talk and dress like a ******* and u wont have to pay asmuch


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

:uh:  


> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 3 2003, 11:00 PM
> *I'm going to buy one so let's see them
> anyone?
> [snapback]588291[/snapback]​*


----------



## gone2war (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Bought this as a $800 basket case a month ago. Rebuilt 350 motor, Showtime comp Hydros with 8's and 12's, powerballs, reinforced frame and axle, rims and tires. Paint shop is next in line, then custom interior. Plan to haved it done by May 5th!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Bought this as a $800 basket case a month ago. Rebuilt 350 motor, Showtime comp Hydros with 8's and 12's, powerballs, reinforced frame and axle, rims and tires. Paint shop is next in line, then custom interior. Plan to haved it done by May 5th!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

3's all day


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

tight!


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Mar 10 2005, 06:57 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2835761[/snapback]​*


fuck thats clean any more pics?


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

10-dubb 

Bad ass cutty homie


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

old pic i edited and shit


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

when i used to have juice look at the lift, 10s


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

just found this page and i must say there are a lot of very nice cuttys in here. didnt get to look thru all the pages but the ones i did look thru i didnt see any 4-doors. well i have a 4-door 86 cut. heres a pic. no rims, fancy paint, hydros or anything done to it CAUSE I DONT HAVE ANY MONEY! :tears:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is mine!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

hers a 4 door


----------



## BLVD 68 (May 11, 2003)

MY 85


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Solitos Chicago


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

SOLITOS CAR CLUB 78 CUTTY











*Thanx Latin!!!!!!*


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF A CUTTY CAN PARK THREE WITH 8 BATTS 3 PUMPS? WITH A BRIDGE? IT SHOULD WORK RIGHT??

ALSO DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT COMPANY MADE THE CONVERTIBLE TOPS FOR THE CUTLASSES BACK IN THE EARLY 80'S. THERE WAS A COMPANY WHO MADE THEM FOR JUST A FEW CARS. I WANTED TO KNOW IF THEY WERE STILL AROUND.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

It should even work without the bridge.


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

damn seeing all dis cutlasses makes me feel embarassed about mine  but f**k it im only 16yrs old and my shit gots 13"centergolds with the 2"white walls and a nice bumping system. Im trying to get pics though so i can get some replys


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

I wish my car hopped :happysad:


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 4 2003, 01:03 AM
> *myne
> [snapback]588294[/snapback]​*


cleanness!


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Now thats sweet....12 batts! Got any pics of it hopping?


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

1980


----------



## Unique 80 (Dec 6, 2004)

1982 T-TOPS


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

here is my 86 cutlass convertible


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 30 2005, 06:24 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2931295[/snapback]​*


what kinda car dose the convertable rack come out of?


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Mar 17 2005, 06:06 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2865100[/snapback]​*



14's???? Very Verry Verry Nice....Sett up is clean too.


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

who can post mine up? its on my avy


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=157437]


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

cutty obsession car club 
atlanta ga


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 i was missing this topic


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@May 26 2005, 11:11 AM
> *:0 i was missing this topic
> [snapback]3186118[/snapback]​*



Any side shots of this Cutty ??? Is that a extra door handle I see?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Yup sure is. I think that's the Cutlass from Nite Crowd.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

oh yeah i remember seein this cutlass its a 4 door wit that front end, damnit that thing was tight til you pointed out the door handle, lol.


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 26 2005, 06:03 PM
> *
> [snapback]3187910[/snapback]​*


 :0  What it do? :biggrin:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

[attachmentid=176941]


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@May 26 2005, 07:25 PM
> *:0    What it do? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3188002[/snapback]​*


 :angry: nothin just goes to the bank and back  :biggrin:


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 26 2005, 01:35 PM
> *Any side shots of this Cutty ??? Is that a extra door handle I see?? :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187596[/snapback]​*




that 4dr with the euro front is sik. i wanna see more pics. that is exactly what i was gonna do to my 84 4dr. i had a whole parts car ready, but thought that the slant nose would look funny on a boxy 4dr. 

more pics!!!!!


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

heres mines. it was my first build up and i thought having a 4dr would be unique.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn I need a Euro Cutty for a daily! :biggrin:


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

[attachmentid=177896]


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

damn you guys got that cutlass in the club.. wasent that grumpys ride???
ya boys gonna look tight when yall roll out.... ya going to the picnic?????


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

YEAH I TRADED WITH GRUMPY BUT RIGHT NOW IM HOPING TO MAKE IT BY THE PICNIC CAUSE IM RE-DOING THE CUTLASS AND UNTIL IT'S DONE IM NOT TAKING IT TO NOW HANG-OUT OR SHOWS.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=178031]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cyclopes98_@May 29 2005, 11:41 AM
> *YEAH I TRADED WITH GRUMPY BUT RIGHT NOW IM HOPING TO MAKE IT BY THE PICNIC CAUSE IM RE-DOING THE CUTLASS AND UNTIL IT'S DONE IM NOT TAKING IT TO NOW HANG-OUT OR SHOWS.
> [snapback]3196511[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin: here's some pics of my cutty that I'm trying to sale or trade.


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

dam dats a sik cutty


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

DAMN NICE CUTLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

mean cutty !!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

yeah phat cutty, heres one more...


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

i like that blue cutty... looking clean .


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

NICE


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

that blue cutty is fuckin nice man :biggrin: :biggrin: any more pics


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone have a nice Euro Cutty for sale?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@May 31 2005, 10:27 PM
> *Anyone have a nice Euro Cutty for sale?
> [snapback]3207638[/snapback]​*


There is one in the club down in lex....I told you about it already......He said he would sell it....Got a v-6


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@May 31 2005, 10:27 PM
> *Anyone have a nice Euro Cutty for sale?
> [snapback]3207638[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Check out my cutty, the blue one on page 47.(for sale or trade)


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

[attachmentid=180792]
[attachmentid=180793]
[attachmentid=180795]


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 heres the gold cutt.. more pic.


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

shitty scan of a cutt


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

here


----------



## jm61imp (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@May 29 2005, 12:58 PM
> *[attachmentid=178031]
> [snapback]3196810[/snapback]​*


Did u sell this cutty?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA_@Jun 3 2005, 03:31 PM
> *shitty scan of a cutt
> [snapback]3220644[/snapback]​*


NICE THREE


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

MY PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ey caddygirl what color paint is that? its got white pearl in it? im kinda lookin to paint myne like the white on the caddy escilades


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

heres my cutty think im going to sell it. really clean car inside and out .


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how much i might be interested?


----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

kandy magenta


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

MY 83 CUTLASS SUPREME...GOIN TO BE A FUTURE HOPPER WIT 2 PUMPS 12 BATTERIES 8'Z IN FRONT WITH 18'Z IN REAR, ALL 12 BATT'S BRIDGE...AND NEW PAINT JOB.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Jun 3 2005, 07:01 PM
> *:0 heres the gold cutt.. more pic.
> [snapback]3220537[/snapback]​*


I did not know that was a 4 door cutty untill now.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=192815][attachmentid=192816]


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:  2 UCE brothers Foolish pleasure on right EnvyUCE ON Left


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice bigg cee did u slam the back ? took out the shocks?


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 17 2005, 04:49 PM
> *nice bigg cee did u slam the back ? took out the shocks?
> [snapback]3287501[/snapback]​*


NAW HAS 2-TON PRE CUT COILS IN THE REAR THA R COMPRESSED ALOT SO IT LOOKS SLAMED...N IS.!!! FUCCIN BOUNCY ASS RIDE 2


----------



## cuahtemoc (Jul 27, 2003)

pic to big


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=193394]not good day for pic no sun :angry:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

NOT a good day for pic no sun


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

FOR SALE - $1700
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=184786


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

anymore piks of candycuttys ride????


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=216010]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=216011]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=216012]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=216013]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=216014]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=216015]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=216016]


----------



## 1986Cutlass (Jul 1, 2005)

Heres my 86 cutty 305, Moon roof, buckets, consol,dual exhaust 

*-----> My 86 Cutlass! Cardomain.com <-----*


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey wazzup yall i have 86 Cutty Brougham


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

MY 87 OLDS CUTTY EURO FRONT 13'S (818) L.A. COUNTY JUST STARTED IT ..


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice cuttys ....keep em comin...this is the best topic on here ...


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0 most current pic of mine


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 29 2005, 06:56 PM
> *MY 87 OLDS CUTTY EURO FRONT 13'S  (818) L.A. COUNTY JUST STARTED IT ..
> [snapback]3507378[/snapback]​*


yours looks alot like mine :angry: ...............




























j/k :biggrin: yours is clean homie


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

o.k.......................let's try this again. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 31 2005, 09:57 PM
> *yours looks alot like mine  :angry: ...............
> j/k :biggrin:  yours is clean homie
> [snapback]3518112[/snapback]​*




I TOLD U OUR CARS LOOKED THE SAME ITS ALL GOOD HOMMIE EVER SINCE I GOT THIS ONE I 4 GOT ABOUT MY 84 MONTE BUT OLD'S LOOKS BETTER ...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

awww poor monte!!! sabes que naw naw i never forgot about the monte homie :biggrin: :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SanAntoLoco_@Apr 5 2003, 07:34 PM
> *here's my cutty before I put my hydros on it,  by the way, if anyone wants to trade a 60-64 impala for it, let me know
> 
> 
> ...


heres my cutty  :biggrin:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 29 2005, 07:56 PM~3507378
> *MY 87 OLDS CUTTY EURO FRONT 13'S  (818) L.A. COUNTY JUST STARTED IT ..
> *


LOOKS FUCKING CLEAN BRO.!!!!!! :0 :thumbsup: 


NICE.!!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

photo by Fried Chicken Eater... :biggrin: clean cutty from BC :thumbsup:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Aug 12 2005, 05:54 PM~3606550
> *
> *


i love that car


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Aug 7 2005, 05:27 PM~3557364
> *:0
> *


that lime green cutty is nice!!!
any piks of the set-up?? anyone knows what it does??


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

newer 1 of mine


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

and another


----------



## sHHaDes81 (Jul 10, 2005)

MINE !! ABOUT TOO PAINT IT LIME KANDY GRREEN


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 29 2005, 08:56 PM~3507378
> *MY 87 OLDS CUTTY EURO FRONT 13'S  (818) L.A. COUNTY JUST STARTED IT ..
> *


can someone explain what this means please, i don't know all the lowrider lingo?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 13 2005, 06:29 AM~3609658
> *can someone explain what this means please, i don't know all the lowrider lingo?
> *


It has the euro front end... one piece headlights.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh, ok, i never notice things like that, thanks brother


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Aug 3 2005, 07:36 PM~3536513
> *heres my cutty   :biggrin:
> *


damn your shit clean :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Aug 13 2005, 09:30 AM~3609660
> *It has the euro front end... one piece headlights.
> *


or an 87-88 front end...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

this is a taste of what it does...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

my homie's Cutlass


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

heres some from our utah chapter ....


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

1967 cutty


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67cutty_@Aug 28 2005, 10:43 PM~3710588
> *1967 cutty
> *



:0 ooohh shit! that's clean. Got anymore pictures of this?


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

spokesmen car club


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

by Coast II Coast Customs


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

MY 87 CUTT


[attachmentid=267641]


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

cutlass is clean!^^^


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

heres another one that i have. :biggrin:


----------



## cuahtemoc (Jul 27, 2003)

my 84


----------



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Aug 28 2005, 09:04 PM~3710706
> *:0  ooohh shit! that's clean. Got anymore pictures of this?
> *



































itll be back outta hoppos next month. its getting new 4pump setup,hard lines,chrome undercarriage,molded a-arms and trailing arms,and wrapped frame. ill post more pics when its out


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

Ahhh! I miss my 86 cutty..


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

My 85 Cutty.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 5 2005, 10:19 PM~3759819
> *MY 87 CUTT
> [attachmentid=267641]
> *


CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!! AND HITTIN BACK BUMPER NOW THATS WUT IM TALKIN BOUT...SIMPLE SHIT ALWAYS CLOWNS.!!! NICE RIDE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

mine. :cheesy:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

did you get another???


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 2 2005, 10:08 AM~2797489
> *Where are all of the big boy rims??
> *



HERE YA GO THATS MY HOMEBOYS....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Sep 28 2005, 01:06 PM~3903201
> *did you get another???
> *



yes sir reeeeeeeee. 

i got a pic for you chris!


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

this ones sick as fuck :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

wow


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

if i had the money, i would buy some 24s and slap them on a cutty.


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

MY BROTHER IN LAW GOT ONE LIKE THIS FOR SALE $ 2800. INTERIOR IS PERFECT, REAR LIGHTS PERFECT.. AND ITS IN BLUE.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Sep 29 2005, 12:10 AM~3906778
> *yes sir reeeeeeeee.
> 
> i got a pic for you chris!
> *


yeah i remember this guy from way back in the day before it was all painted up and shit, that thing is pretty phat!


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

ANOTHER MIAMI ONE


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

Mine


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

my set-up pics


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

see


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

see


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Oct 1 2005, 12:13 PM~3923247
> *see
> *


what are those 17x9 reversed??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67cutty_@Sep 18 2005, 07:18 PM~3839858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PHOTO.........................TELL ART I SAID WHATS UP,YA HES MY CLUB MENBER** GROUPE*** ILL HAVE TO STOP BY..


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

my 83 [attachmentid=296974] [attachmentid=296973]


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Oct 1 2005, 02:41 PM~3923361
> *what are those 17x9 reversed??
> *


18x8 reverse


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

YO OLAMITE WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THESE... CAR LOOKS SICK


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Oct 3 2005, 02:01 PM~3933035
> *18x8 reverse
> *



I GOT IT......


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

Here is one I just painted. Pics taken at the Super Show. 






















































couple of the frame. 


















It has full chrome undies too. I'll get some pics of that soon.


----------



## LayinInTheCut (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 1 2005, 01:15 PM~3923503
> *NICE PHOTO.........................TELL ART I SAID WHATS UP,YA HES MY CLUB MENBER**  GROUPE***  ILL HAVE TO STOP BY..
> *


its done now. its gonna go in for paint soon


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is a nice pik.
R.O. miami


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Oct 1 2005, 11:13 AM~3923247
> *see
> *


me likes this one!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Oct 1 2005, 11:13 AM~3923247
> *see
> *


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Oct 1 2005, 11:13 AM~3923247
> *see
> *


i like theat yellowish cutty


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

my baby


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 4 2003, 01:09 PM~589540
> *I love this topic!!! :biggrin:
> *












mean ride homie i cant stop drooling over your ride. good work


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Oct 13 2005, 09:23 PM~3997244
> *its done now. its gonna go in for paint soon
> 
> 
> ...



damn, how did you mess up your panels so bad? 

last hopper i saw with quater panels that bad had 16 batteries and 4 pumps....


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 18 2005, 01:52 AM~4021287
> *damn, how did you mess up your panels so bad?
> 
> last hopper i saw with quater panels that bad had 16 batteries and 4 pumps....
> *


had 3 1/2 ton hoppin coils in the rear when i first got it done, and i had to drive it home from the hydro shop that was an hour and a half away down I-5


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

thats sucks. the set up looks nice and clean though. :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Oct 2 2005, 08:26 PM~3929573
> *my 83 [attachmentid=296974]  [attachmentid=296973]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67rs_@Oct 18 2005, 03:50 AM~4021285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why thank you and that is such an old pic..here's a lil newer one from last weekend.


----------



## Malicimo (Oct 10, 2005)

Can't roll the cutty until she gets some new shoes. Anyone know where to get some remmington tires.  I need them shaved also.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

My 82 Cutlass


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 20 2005, 10:59 AM~4038622
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



this guy try to steal the idea of a MC LS and put moldings where they dont belong on a cutty?? :uh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

does look like a nice and clean cutty though.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

i sold my white cutty today. :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE THEY SELL MIRRORS LIKE THIS ?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

work in progress....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Oct 20 2005, 01:41 PM~4039307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

heres how the car looked without the moulding's
b4 and after


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 3 2005, 08:23 AM~4127342
> *sorry for the late response BUT we couldnt find any OTHER molding for the car we couldnt find the stock ones complete and it looked plain with out them so we went to a shop to order aftermarket ones and thats what they gave us they dont make them for cutlass's over here by us they have them for regals and mc ls   so we took the ls cause the regals was just tha doors
> thanks
> *



ive sold 2 sets on here. :cheesy: 

i run across them ever now and then. :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 3 2005, 04:34 PM~4130164
> *ive sold 2 sets on here.  :cheesy:
> 
> i run across them ever now and then.  :cheesy:
> *


with the clips??
thats whats a bitch to find around here
we can get clean moldings we cant get them with the clips that they attach to to the car


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Mar 2 2005, 11:22 PM~2801748
> *MY OLD CUTTY,SOLD IT A MONTH AGO
> 
> 
> ...


Wat yr vutty is this and i have a quest wat do u have to do to put a euro clip on 1 of these is it possible


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is mine.. im from Toronto, Canada


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

thats the homies car from LA FINEST


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

THE CARS ARE COO


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

> *LA*


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

KILLER CUTTY'S


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

love the cuttys  :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Nov 9 2005, 11:15 AM~4171275
> *:biggrin:
> *


That shit is clean, man :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Nov 9 2005, 11:15 AM~4171275
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice ride


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Nov 9 2005, 04:14 PM~4173761
> *
> *


Cool ride i like the colour and the pin-striping on it


----------



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 9 2005, 06:14 PM~4175132
> *Cool ride i like the colour and the pin-striping on it
> *


its all flaked out with rainbow flake, u cant tell from the pic but it is a 2-tone green with a lime green hardtop....but im change it to all white.... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

just a lil somethin

[attachmentid=345108]

[attachmentid=345115]


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Here are some Day pics of mine  Thanks to SwitchesNThangz :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 10 2005, 03:22 PM~4180664
> *just a lil somethin
> 
> [attachmentid=345108]
> ...


cool ride bro i like ure setup


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:cheesy: 863 mother fukers


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 another cutty


----------



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Nov 10 2005, 04:08 PM~4181532
> *:0 another cutty
> *


CLEAN, I LIKE THA


----------



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=345759]
[attachmentid=345761]


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

My 66 Cutty......




















Sorry its pretty dirty in the pictures, I'll post some of it cleaned up outside in the light sometime. Its almost all OG with 44,000 miles


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

way old pics, but I wanted 2 add 2 this forum


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

recent pic after a fresh wash, come on, there are gotta be more cutlasses out there


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

74 cutlass


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

[attachmentid=351747]skanless car club modesto


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

skanless car club modesto


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

skanless


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I like this one alot


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Nov 9 2005, 12:15 PM~4171275
> *:biggrin:
> *


I remember the build on this car, damn that shit look good on the colored dishes. Good job Chris! :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Nov 10 2005, 05:03 PM~4181482
> *:cheesy: 863 mother fukers
> *


Hey thanx bagdcutlass for posting my boys blue cutty on here. Here is his bros. car b-4 and after pics hope yall like em :biggrin: :thumbsup: and we ride on chrome POLK COUNTY 863 with a 350 fuck them rice burners


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

the next 1 comin out of POLK COUNTY 863 My 85 cutlass with t-tops and a lil 327 again FUCK them RICE BURNERS, WANT SOME? PULL1UP (still have a while to go to be finished, its kinda hard workin on my FLEETWOOD CADI at the same tyme lol but i will definetly be out next year) sorry pics alil dark


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

more of the green one...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

MAJESTICS FLA CHPT.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Here's a new picture I just found recently  [attachmentid=358535]


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

W BODY


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

Gotta love dem Cutty's


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

a few of my old buckets... LOL

[attachmentid=372683]

[attachmentid=372686]
Really was a bucket!! :uh: 
[attachmentid=372689]


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

my old 84


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

tight car homie looks clean


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

ur car still looks good foolish its me anthony from GUAM


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

the bright green one has some CLEAN ass work


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

i was going for the clean sleak look but the rust kinda threw it off....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 3 2005, 09:31 AM~4328357
> *a few of my old buckets... LOL
> 
> [attachmentid=372683]
> ...


:uh: that interior is killin me smalls


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

mines :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

mines and luxuriousbc's and sjdoggystyles rides


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

thats mine...................................!


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey whatsup ppl.. i finally decided to Euro my cutty


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im loving this topic!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this is my 78 cutty I owned back in 1993...

it was stolen and never found... :angry:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

HERES MY CUTTY


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Dec 19 2005, 12:47 PM~4436935
> *HERES MY CUTTY
> *


  clean


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Dec 15 2005, 08:13 AM~4409900
> *ur car still looks good foolish    its me anthony from GUAM
> *


HEEEEYY!!!! It's great to hear from you Big Uce....How have you been?? Why don't you fly out here next year for the S.S.?? or are we going to have to meet you 3/4 of the way at the Japan show again


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Jus trying to do my thang like everyone else.


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

CUTTY'S from el paso tx


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raton_@Dec 23 2005, 12:49 AM~4464664
> *CUTTY'S  from el paso tx
> *


one more from El chuco


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raton_@Dec 23 2005, 12:49 AM~4464664
> *CUTTY'S  from el paso tx
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

hers my cutty 
more pics on in sig


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

my 85


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 Bonnie (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Dec 19 2005, 02:47 PM~4436935
> *HERES MY CUTTY
> *


Any more pics? Looks real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raton_@Dec 22 2005, 11:49 PM~4464664
> *CUTTY'S  from el paso tx
> *



What going on here? 
Ive been looken at this pic for 3min & I cant figure it out, on the right side theres a garage door but no garage. Im not tryen to hate but I just dont understand what that is doing for you :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

current cutty...
:biggrin:


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

[attachmentid=405589]


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## AzianCuty (Jan 23, 2005)

This is mine...


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

im loving my topic lol


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

*ANY ONE WANTS TO SELL THEIR NICE HOOK UP CUTTY? INFO AND PICS AND PRICE PLEASE *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=408268]


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

my homies ride from nuestro estilo cc


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=408317]

:uh:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=408320]

:uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=408583]
[attachmentid=408584]


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Foolishinvegas nice ride UCE :biggrin: UCE lV life


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Jan 2 2006, 04:18 PM~4535717
> *my homies ride from nuestro estilo cc
> *


UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SICK PIC HOMIE.!!!!!


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=427063]ATL DOING BIG THINGS


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=427063]ATL DOING BIG THINGS


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=427074]ATL OBSESSION


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

My Daily 85 Supreme
[attachmentid=427087]


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Jan 3 2006, 02:54 AM~4538287
> *Foolishinvegas nice ride UCE :biggrin: UCE lV life
> *


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=436149]LLL


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

I PROBALY POST THEM ALREADY BUT FUCK IT AGAIN, MY 2 CUTTYS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

HERES MY CAR


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=438292]


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhh ORLANDO Represent!! come get some!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

YUP THIS TOPIC IS SWEET FOR US CUTTY OWNERS!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn some nice fucken rides


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AzianCuty (Jan 23, 2005)

Representin' for all the Vietnamese Lowriders out there - well shiet - I might be the only one.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UniquesAZ_@Jan 30 2006, 09:20 AM~4733631
> *
> *



Now that is nice!! Got any pics of the ass end locked up?? :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

danggg


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

MY 71 AND 86 442


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 4 2006, 09:23 AM~4774355
> *
> *


wow :0 tht looks TIGHT


----------



## Tha Mack (Jul 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

skanless car club modesto ca


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

skanless cc


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: MINE


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skanlesscc_@Feb 8 2006, 12:50 AM~4801047
> *skanless cc
> *


Sweet ride


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KJ-5 (Oct 7, 2004)

keep it coming i need the insperation  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

just picked this up a week ago


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KJ-5_@Feb 8 2006, 12:22 PM~4803902
> *keep it coming i need the insperation    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HAHA U NEED THE IN$PIRATION$ HUH.? :biggrin: 
WELL THERE U GO....


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 10 2006, 12:40 AM~4816594
> *HAHA U NEED THE IN$PIRATION$ HUH.? :biggrin:
> WELL THERE U GO....
> *


408 RYDERS, ANOTHA SAN JO PRODUCT :biggrin:


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

this is my daily hooptie.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67rs_@Feb 13 2006, 04:45 PM~4841653
> *this is my daily hooptie.
> *


CLEAN 4 AN EVERYDAY MOBBER.!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Feb 10 2006, 02:49 AM~4816814
> *408 RYDERS, ANOTHA SAN JO PRODUCT  :biggrin:
> *


DA SHIT IS CLEAN.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

my '79 cutty. 2 cce street, 1 cce comp, 14's in the rear. it's in the shop now for chain bridge, rearend reinforce, and longer upper a-arms.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

my boys car


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 13 2006, 07:00 PM~4842705
> *my boys car
> *


DAM YOUR BOY HAS SOME CRAZY ASS GREEN FLAKE.... :0 , LOOKS GOOD I BET THA BITCH JUS SHINES LIKE GLASS IN THA SUN HUH.? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

82 CUTLASS


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

TTMFT for the Cuttys.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67rs_@Feb 13 2006, 07:45 PM~4841653
> *this is my daily hooptie.
> *


thats a nice daily homie


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 10:02 PM~4842727
> *DAM YOUR BOY HAS SOME CRAZY ASS GREEN FLAKE.... :0 , LOOKS GOOD I BET THA BITCH JUS SHINES LIKE GLASS IN THA SUN HUH.? :biggrin:
> *


yeah its a pretty ride


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

my cutty right here. still a work in progress


----------



## shadowr0122 (Feb 12, 2006)

this is my 84 still working on it


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=480254]


----------



## shadowr0122 (Feb 12, 2006)

this is my 84 still working on it


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shadowr0122_@Feb 27 2006, 06:16 PM~4940758
> *this is my 84 still working on it
> *


you got any shots of that cutty next to it?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah, looking good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

my ol cutty


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## shadowr0122 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest_@Feb 28 2006, 08:06 AM~4944099
> *you got any shots of that cutty next to it?
> *


----------



## tru_rider-69 (Aug 25, 2005)

this is my


----------



## tru_rider-69 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey waz up


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jhawk86 (Jul 6, 2004)

Check out my ride...Its for sale


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

TTT for the Cutty ownerz  no matte what i always them


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GBODY509_@Mar 5 2006, 01:25 PM~4980913
> *ttt
> *


GBODY509 thats one nice cutty u got there man


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest_@Feb 13 2006, 06:52 PM~4842085
> *my '79 cutty. 2 cce street, 1 cce comp, 14's in the rear. it's in the shop now for chain bridge, rearend reinforce, and longer upper a-arms.
> *


need some white walls bro


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Mar 7 2006, 03:43 PM~4995727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
VERY NICE RIDE !!!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## big_Daddy503 (Jan 25, 2006)

check it out


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 8 2006, 01:29 AM~4999752
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *



i like the stance on this one!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luv_m_dropped (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Mar 7 2006, 05:42 PM~4997334
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY BAGO ANYMORE PICTURES OF THIS CUTLASS (INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR)?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

mine


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 7 2006, 06:17 PM~4997225
> *:0  :0  :0
> VERY NICE RIDE !!!
> *



thank you, thank you very much!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 7 2006, 06:17 PM~4997225
> *:0  :0  :0
> VERY NICE RIDE !!!
> *



thank you, thank you very much!!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

MORE PICS PLZ.! :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

my wip


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Mar 12 2006, 04:49 PM~5034387
> *
> *


----------



## big_Daddy503 (Jan 25, 2006)

MUH BABY, STILL WORKIN ON IT FOR THIS SUMMER, JUST GOT IT 2M AGO


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 12 2006, 04:55 PM~5033943
> *my wip
> *



BADDEST CUTLASS EVER BUILT PERIOD HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!

MISSION [email protected]!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Where them kandied Cutlass at?? :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

[attachmentid=509742] [attachmentid=509738] [attachmentid=509739]


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

[attachmentid=509757]


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

I may have posted before,

My old school cutlass


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 19 2006, 10:01 PM~5083042
> *[attachmentid=509742]                                                                            [attachmentid=509738]                                                              [attachmentid=509739]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

lets see some more cuttys on Supremes


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 31 2006, 11:05 PM~5160091
> *lets see some more cuttys on Supremes
> *


yeah cuttys on supremes


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 4 2006, 01:01 AM~5175490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

My girls 83 Cutlass


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

keep them coming


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

1985 daily


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0 CLEAN.!


> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@Apr 6 2006, 09:13 PM~5194026
> *My girls 83 Cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanx 
[attachmentid=529928]


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@Apr 8 2006, 05:41 PM~5203852
> *Thanx
> [attachmentid=529928]
> *


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

1NE OF THE HOMIEZ RANFLAZ


----------



## mrmorgan_77 (Feb 7, 2006)

HERES MINE I STRIPED IT COMPLETLY DOWN , AN PUT A 1977 CHEVY MONTY CARLO ENGINE AND TRANS IN THAT BITCH, EVEN DA TRANS CHEVY ORANGE AND CHROMED OUT.


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

THERE


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

MY HOMEBOYZ RIDE GETTING READY FOR THE LRM SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: ANOTHER HOMEBOYZ RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 13 2006, 06:12 PM~5236241
> *    MY HOMEBOYZ RIDE GETTING READY FOR THE LRM SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

[attachmentid=536853]


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

MY HOMEBOY IS SELLING THIS 5G'S NEGOTIOABLE, IT RUNS BAD ASS AND IS REINFORCED AT STRESS POINTS AND THE REAR END. IN SOUTHWEST TEXAS


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

DOES ANYONE HAV ANY PICS OF 73-77 CUTTYS PLEASE POST


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Apr 13 2006, 10:16 PM~5238826
> *MY HOMEBOY IS SELLING THIS 5G'S NEGOTIOABLE, IT RUNS BAD ASS AND IS REINFORCED AT STRESS POINTS AND THE REAR END. IN SOUTHWEST TEXAS
> *


nice but should have cleaned the setup before snapping the pic. hah.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 13 2006, 04:27 PM~5236307
> *:0  :cheesy: ANOTHER HOMEBOYZ RIDE :biggrin:
> *


  NICE SETUP.!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigKeyOC_@Apr 14 2006, 02:59 AM~5238943
> *DOES ANYONE HAV ANY PICS OF 73-77 CUTTYS PLEASE POST
> *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 14 2006, 07:36 AM~5239618
> *
> *


----------



## sycl1 (Jul 25, 2005)

My 81´ 2 pumps (Homies) 6 Batteries, stresspoint reinforcment, 13" k/o


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 13 2006, 07:12 PM~5236241
> *    MY HOMEBOYZ RIDE GETTING READY FOR THE LRM SHOW :biggrin:
> *


nice ride homie


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE PICS :biggrin: ANYMORE PIC OF 73-77 HAPPY EASTER WEEKEND TO ALLLLL


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

niceeeee


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

mine...
finally got some pics


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 14 2006, 06:00 AM~5239041
> *nice but should have cleaned the setup before snapping the pic. hah.
> *


its called *"Ridin Dirty"* :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

my homies car


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

another


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

damn im reallly feelin that red one...
the other one is fukin amazing too but not my personal style


----------



## D_Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

Soon.....

http://images.photo.walgreens.com/34686398...49568%3B3nu0mrj


----------



## D_Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

Here maybe this works homies..


----------



## ridNspokes (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 18 2006, 03:43 PM~5267824
> *another
> *


I love this car


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 18 2006, 04:41 PM~5267808
> *my homies car
> *


I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## D_Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice rides


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

my 83 cutlass


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

this cutty took first place at the 2005 scrape by the lake hiting 32 inches


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2006, 07:05 AM~5301864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks I didn't notice you posted it already good looking out homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

from this 








to this in 9 weekends work 



























build up pics here http://www.eurolow.com/ftopic510-0.php


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 25 2006, 06:18 PM~5312597
> *from this
> 
> 
> ...


nice what year is that?is it an 80?


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 25 2006, 04:30 PM~5312654
> *nice what year is that?is it an 80?
> *


79


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

this is another cutty from t.o


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

that aint a cutty^^^

monte carlo, a nice looking monte though


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

ops


----------



## knatty dread (Aug 24, 2005)

?!


----------



## knatty dread (Aug 24, 2005)

#2


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt mo cuttys


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

theres no more cuttys or what


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

mine


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by osolowcutty_@Apr 19 2006, 06:40 PM~5275347
> * my 83 cutlass
> *


nice lock up.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

all washed up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

FINALLY! 

going to a show mike?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

put some more up mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

sunny San Diego here we come :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 20 2006, 01:18 AM~5461990
> *put some more up mike. :thumbsup:
> *


ah! one more for the hell of it :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 20 2006, 12:25 AM~5462019
> *ah! one more for the hell of it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

MY CUTTY IS FOR SALE IF ANYONES INTERESTED PM ME!!


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

Here go my 78'


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowwcutt78_@May 25 2006, 03:48 PM~5496283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty.. really like this car


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 20 2006, 12:25 AM~5462019
> *ah! one more for the hell of it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



where the hop pics?? :cheesy:


----------



## 2doorlover (May 11, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

i love this cutty with black top.. :cheesy:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™+Apr 28 2006, 07:48 PM~5335901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

my car.. still under construction


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 26 2006, 04:00 PM~5672518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any one got any Euro cutlass Parts 
plese check my sig


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 29 2006, 10:14 PM~5692649
> *any one got any Euro cutlass Parts
> plese check my sig
> *


I DO.!!!! I GOT A EURO ON MY CUTTY I WANT TO GET RIDE OF....  U GOT UR STOCK FRONT END OR STOCK TIRES.????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

<------------------ I couldnt find pics of the 78 cutty I owned in 92... but I have it on video... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

1987 Cutlass Supreme


































































black canvas top 

13X7's










shaved whitewalls










chain steering wheel



















tinted windows


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

NICE CUTTY.!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

baddest cutty out there


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt 4 cuttys


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

heres mine.....
78 Cutlass Supreme...T-Tops..


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

here mine


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

T.O canada cutty


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

....


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

Here's mine




























:biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## nyguz (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone.
This is mine :biggrin:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Loveblazen (Mar 2, 2005)

Heres mine 1978 Cutty....lifted 13z....REPPEN INSPIRATIONS CC.....NOR*CAL....SAN JO....2 PUMP 4 BATTS


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

juss a daily for now but who knows..


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

*HERE'S MINE- IF IT WORKS*


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

*IT'S NOT DONE SO I WON'T POST THE INTERIER YET*


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@Sep 17 2006, 03:51 PM~6192221
> *HERE'S MINE- IF IT WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean as hell, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

[B







]HERE'S THE BACK[/B]


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

HERES MINE.....4 SALE


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

mine my boys.....they look nothin like this now....they all in pieces :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Sep 11 2006, 02:13 AM~6146678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

my 76 cutlass











and one of my 75 cutlasses getting ready for paint


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

my '76 Supreme on D's. just the beginning :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD 68 (May 11, 2003)

Here is mine


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD 68_@Sep 23 2006, 03:47 PM~6229381
> *Here is mine
> 
> 
> ...


nice with twotone paint and those rims dude.


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

my girlfriends 83


----------



## BLVD 68 (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. That cutlass looks sick man!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Sep 23 2006, 08:45 PM~6232142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fuckin paint is raw :cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Two tone is sweet as -uck!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone have pics of black cutty's....post em up! Tryin 2 get sum ideas :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

black you say? :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 17 2006, 01:07 PM~6386342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: ....anymore? any 81-87 black cutty's


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

my old cutty i wish i never sold it :uh: http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l205/blv...81/104_0436.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

can someone post a pic for me


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcutty_@Oct 17 2006, 05:04 PM~6388027
> *my old cutty i wish i never sold it  :uh: http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l205/blv...81/104_0436.jpg[/IMG]
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

my current project i just got

gonna have it just looking clean for now...og front, 13'z, 2 tone paint, stereo system, 2 pump set up and a 5th wheel. will have alot of thing done behind closed doors while im riding it :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Post some Cuttys with Supremes


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

nice cutties guys, heres mine with all golds!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 22 2006, 11:34 PM~6423455
> *nice cutties guys, heres mine with all golds!!
> 
> 
> ...



your killin me smalls... :cheesy: 
slap them chromes back on it. :biggrin: 

some silver leafing and striping would set the car off. :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

lol, i have heard that from several people lol, the chromes are still layin here, i was hopping to do more gold plating here in the near future. i love them chromes dont get me wrong, but these golds are somthing different for now, THANKS for the honest opinion for sure!! how is your endevers coming along on yours? heard you got some other stuff up your sleeves....


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

nice cutty though still


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 23 2006, 02:21 AM~6423752
> *nice cutty though still
> *



thanks, i think im gonna pull the headliner out and paint it same as the car, then stripe/leaf the whole car... including the headliner


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

funny pic


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l205/blv...81/104_0436.jpg


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 23 2006, 06:05 PM~6427915
> *funny pic
> 
> 
> ...



wtf are they doin?? havin a seisure??


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 21 2006, 06:35 AM~6413177
> *my current project i just got
> 
> gonna have it just looking clean for now...og front, 13'z, 2 tone paint, stereo system, 2 pump set up and a 5th wheel. will have alot of thing done behind closed doors while im riding it  :biggrin:
> ...


PLZ KEEP ME UPDATED


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 22 2006, 11:34 PM~6423455
> *nice cutties guys, heres mine with all golds!!
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF THE SETUP


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Lifestile Car Club............................


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

3 Members: Crazy Cutty, PINK86REGAL, cruize1

:wave:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

im thinking of building a DONK.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 24 2006, 09:55 AM~6432524
> *im thinking of building a DONK.
> 
> 
> ...



:twak:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 24 2006, 09:55 AM~6432524
> *im thinking of building a DONK.
> 
> 
> ...



LOL WTF?? :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

just kidding. :cheesy:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 23 2006, 01:34 AM~6423455
> *nice cutties guys, heres mine with all golds!!
> 
> 
> ...


what's up with the back wheels? Is it on bags?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

?? watcha mean bro??


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 24 2006, 02:59 PM~6434861
> *?? watcha mean bro??
> *


he means why is it going into a little bit of butterfly effect :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

thats custom shit LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

yea uh out here in ky thats how we roll LOL :cheesy:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

SUPREMEESSSSSSSS


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

keep the pics coming..................


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Probably already in here..But oh well...1 Mo Time//LOL


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@May 26 2005, 11:11 AM~3186118
> *:0 i was missing this topic
> *


 thats a nice cutty


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

my bad was talking about the 4 door cut with the euro clip


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 23 2006, 06:50 PM~6428265
> *wtf are they doin?? havin a seisure??
> *


yea a DONKY seisure! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

My old 76 cutlass supreme


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

[Shttp://i12.tinypic.com/2z84zrp.jpgIZE=7]THIS IS 1 SICK 87 FROM THE I.E. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

http://i11.tinypic.com/29bhhm8.jpg


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

MY BAD THE PIC DIDNT COME OUT THE FRIST TIME :0


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

BAD ASS CUTLASS!!!


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT uffin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

nice cutty..


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Oct 31 2006, 04:26 AM~6477826
> *MY BAD THE PIC DIDNT COME OUT THE FRIST TIME :0
> *










Here you go homie clean cutty


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 53trokita_@Nov 1 2006, 08:42 AM~6484196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that cutty homie, if u dont mind me askin how much did the leafing run u? or did u do it when u had it painted all together?


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

My 66 Cutty and my 84.








Thanks To Nailhead!!








Two more ghetto buckets.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

MY 2 88'S CUTTYS


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53trokita_@Nov 1 2006, 10:42 AM~6484196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's a really nice Cutlass homie :0 *


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES HERE GOES SOME MORE PICS OF MY CAR AND DID U GUYS CHECK OUT MY BROTHERS 88'S THATS HOW THE MURO FAMILY DOES IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: http://i12.tinypic.com/43o4bxw.jpg http://i11.tinypic.com/2my6trl.jpg http://i12.tinypic.com/49h20ed.jpg


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

87 cutt daily i just picked up, i have a few plans for it


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE I PAID $500 FOR THE PINSTIPING MIKE LAMBERSON IN ONTARIO, CALI


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

alot of nice cut doggs.
keep up the good work fellas


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Oct 31 2006, 11:23 AM~6477820
> *http://i11.tinypic.com/29bhhm8.jpg
> *


 :0 
more pics of this one please, any 3-wheel pics?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any one got a euro clip wiring harness for sale?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ani 1 have a cutty bucket for sell or trade
in any condition running or not in so. cali


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

my cutty


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Its in hybernation right now..


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Nov 2 2006, 12:54 AM~6489415
> *THANKS HOMIES HERE GOES SOME MORE PICS OF MY CAR AND DID U GUYS CHECK OUT MY BROTHERS 88'S THATS HOW THE MURO FAMILY DOES IT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: http://i12.tinypic.com/43o4bxw.jpg http://i11.tinypic.com/2my6trl.jpg http://i12.tinypic.com/49h20ed.jpg
> *


  CUTTYS 2 THE FULLEST


----------



## 87cutty863 (Nov 3, 2006)

any other four doors???


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Oct 31 2006, 04:23 AM~6477820
> *http://i11.tinypic.com/29bhhm8.jpg
> *


Hey 1 SICK 87, any specific name for dat silver? dat cutty looks FUCKIN KLEAN!!!!


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

THANK HOMIE KEEP POSTING THEM CUTTYS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

real nice cuttys, i wish south florida had more cuttys like this... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Nov 2 2006, 02:16 PM~6492771
> *   my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


clean cutty  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Nov 1 2006, 09:16 AM~6484379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this.. its the exact same colour as mine


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 3 2006, 07:24 PM~6497491
> *real nice cuttys, i wish south florida had more cuttys like this... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

my current project im also looking for a euro if anyone can help thanx


----------



## cutlass kid2 (Feb 17, 2006)

clean cutty homie, and very nice work. cant wait to see her when shes done


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

this was my old one i sold it ohhh ya i already posted it


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 3 2006, 07:24 PM~6497491
> *real nice cuttys, i wish south florida had more cuttys like this... :thumbsup:
> *


for real cuzo :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Nov 3 2006, 10:17 PM~6498034
> *clean cutty    :thumbsup:
> *


thankz homie!


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

berly working on it


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

this is the frame and engine 4 the cutty


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(53trokita @ Nov 1 2006, 10:42 AM)


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

my girl said she likes that purple homie thats a clean ride


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*orange candy M.C. *
DAMN DOWG THATS FUCKIN CLEAN 

*str8_tripn_82*
POST MORE PICS HOMIE


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

HERES MINE......ALL HOPS....


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 4 2006, 11:51 PM~6505920
> *HERES MINE......ALL HOPS....
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 4 2006, 10:51 PM~6505920
> *HERES MINE......ALL HOPS....
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 4 2006, 10:41 PM~6505873
> *orange candy M.C.
> DAMN DOWG THATS FUCKIN CLEAN
> 
> ...


Thanx bro,I get alot of props,it looks different. I will post some more pics homie as soon as I get through with it,itz under re-construction. :thumbsup: comin' at ya real soon


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

anyone know where i can get front license plate holder for my cutty???????


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ebay...i paid like 40 bones for one..


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Nov 7 2006, 11:51 AM~6521225
> *ebay...i paid like 40 bones for one..
> *


tried ebay.....nothing  , only da rear plate holder


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

it took me like a week....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres my 3 week project
as i bought it 








during
























all done almost










































all done in 3 weeks for £1000 ($1700) sold it for £2500 ($4250)


----------



## mrgoodwrench (Jan 6, 2006)

2 Prohopper pumps
6 batt
8" front, 12"back
Raleigh, NC


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 5 2006, 05:58 PM~6509532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my baby


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Nov 9 2006, 05:02 AM~6533605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean as hell inside and out :0


----------



## mrmagic84 (Oct 1, 2004)

any pics of that silver cut setup. that is one clean ride.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Nov 8 2006, 11:31 PM~6532736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    
LUVIN THIS CUTTY!!!!


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 4 2006, 10:41 PM~6505873
> *orange candy M.C.
> DAMN DOWG THATS FUCKIN CLEAN
> 
> ...


thanxz homie :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Nov 9 2006, 04:02 AM~6533605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Nov 8 2006, 09:31 PM~6532736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean .. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

My 86 Cut..


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Lets see some with SUPREMES!!!!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Nov 9 2006, 02:09 AM~6533611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 4 2003, 06:53 PM~589764
> *My opinion on draulics is they SUK but thats just my opinion, i do not have the funds to replace parts and maintenance was too much for me, wit air i know how to fix it all and it cheaper, plus when i did anti-fluid it WAS different two years ago, not it's common. iight i'll post more whenever i can.
> *


YOU SIGNATURE SAYS "HITTIN SWITCHES" AND YOU CANT STOP ME................SO YOU STOPPED YOURSELF


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 12 2006, 02:46 PM~6552842
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

i got some pics .. :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)

not mine but still nice


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Nov 7 2006, 10:45 AM~6521172
> *anyone know where i can get front license plate holder for my cutty???????
> *


yo i got mine from Dealer...Broke off from hopping though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 15 2006, 11:55 PM~6579100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do i find marker lights like that, or do you do it yourself :0 :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Nov 12 2006, 02:40 PM~6553081
> *YOU SIGNATURE SAYS "HITTIN SWITCHES" AND YOU CANT STOP ME................SO YOU STOPPED YOURSELF
> *


i dont know bout cheaper...blow a bag-$100...compressor-150...valve gets fucked price depends on type...just had to go pick up a t fitting for my boy $20.00 for all pieces needed

juice...blown motor-100....blown gear-100(or can get the seal kit)

most maintance with juice is usually seals and orings unless u abuse ur shit and gotta constantly buy motors and pumpheads

bags defiantly cleaner but lack in performance compared to juice

and bout fixing it...like everything else do it enough and u will learn


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

those headlights are clean


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 16 2006, 12:55 AM~6579100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cough up the info on those headlights homie.I need me some for my CUTTY man the are clean as fuck!!
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 4 2006, 10:51 PM~6505920
> *HERES MINE......ALL HOPS....
> 
> 
> *


damn homie your cutt is clean,I like that black color on it
:thumbsup:You should check mine out and let me know what you think?page 78 :biggrin:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Nov 19 2006, 01:37 PM~6599305
> *Cough up the info on those headlights homie.I need me some for my CUTTY man the are clean as fuck!!
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


i believe those are caprice headlights, customized of course.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

on its way to the paint shop


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 15 2006, 11:55 PM~6579100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now back to the marker lights does anyone know where to get em :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 06:07 PM~6600334
> *i believe those are caprice headlights, customized of course.
> *


Thanks homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 4 2006, 11:51 PM~6505920
> *HERES MINE......ALL HOPS....
> 
> 
> *



that bitch looks mean


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 19 2006, 10:05 PM~6601880
> *
> 
> *



fuck homie make that into a poster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 06:58 PM~6600653
> *now back to the marker lights does anyone know where to get em :biggrin:
> *



they are painted.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 06:07 PM~6600334
> *i believe those are caprice headlights, customized of course.
> *



stock caprice lights. the middle portion of the light bezel was cut off. the plastic was re-dipped.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 16 2006, 12:55 AM~6579100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :wave:

whats up albert?


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 19 2006, 10:05 PM~6601880
> *
> 
> *


It looks like a mean pitbull stearing right at you!!!
:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Nov 19 2006, 08:38 PM~6601684
> *Thanks homie
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem man, there was a post on here awhile back somebody put them on there regal i believe, correct me if im wrong.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice...


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Nov 20 2006, 08:54 AM~6603619
> *no problem man, there was a post on here awhile back somebody put them on there regal i believe, correct me if im wrong.
> *


Simon I think I saw that same post too!!


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 19 2006, 06:31 PM~6600466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wan to see those pictures when its done homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 19 2006, 10:05 PM~6601880
> *
> 
> *


damn thats clean. how much are your a-arms extended?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 06:58 PM~6600653
> *now back to the marker lights does anyone know where to get em :biggrin:
> *


Candy baby!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 19 2006, 11:19 PM~6602341
> *:thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> whats up albert?
> *


tocayo!!! was up...
Im here in germany right now...with the jetta!!!!
just partying...LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Nov 19 2006, 02:37 PM~6599305
> *Cough up the info on those headlights homie.I need me some for my CUTTY man the are clean as fuck!!
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks....u know we doin krazy new shit over here!!!

Go get u some clear lights...and candy em homie!!!! and clear of course...
no secret...its all good!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 19 2006, 01:04 AM~6597621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 23 2006, 08:08 AM~6623296
> *tocayo!!! was up...
> Im here in germany right now...with the jetta!!!!
> just partying...LOL
> ...



:0 :0 

gevvzu.
vayh auh un duechbag?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Nov 23 2006, 12:50 AM~6622518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ok, we've seen your car on every post.. :uh:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

hahahaha....
yeah...we str8 partying in Germany!!
see ya soon!!!


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 23 2006, 08:11 AM~6623303
> *thanks....u know we doin krazy new shit over here!!!
> 
> Go get u some clear lights...and candy em homie!!!! and clear of course...
> ...


Thanks for the info homie, good lookin out!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

yo No Prob!!!
Does anybody have a Pic of that Grey Cutty all Locked up!!!LOL :biggrin: 
Pinstriped by Mike Lamberson...

U Krazy Tocayo!!!!
Got Stories from the trip Bro!!!
talk to ya Soon!!!


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

TTT for the tightest G body


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 28 2006, 01:31 PM~6652925
> *yo No Prob!!!
> Does anybody have a Pic of that Grey Cutty all Locked up!!!LOL :biggrin:
> Pinstriped by Mike Lamberson...
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:

i sold the cutlass tocayo, so let me know when you want to sell me yours! :cheesy: 
i'll put a new full chrome undercarraige and a chrome 350 in it.  

how's everything in germany? you see any dusch bags? :0 :0 :cheesy: 
i know you took a lot of pics, so load them up and put them on here.

i was standing next to you at the super show, but you were mixing the cd's on the computer program. i didn't want to bother you, and get you out of your cd changing groove. looked like a good program you were using. i just keep it og, with the 5 disk cd changer...LOL


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

i will post some up on my topic in OFF Topic!!!
"Heading to Germany"
Yo that was straight Vinyl dogg...real OG using records.. just the laptop
sent the songs to the wax...
The cutty's there...i was gonna finish it off...but if u want to do it, holla at ya boy!!!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 22 2006, 05:11 PM~6619966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody got more pics of this???????????????????


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

sure do, ENJOY! :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Nov 30 2006, 03:37 PM~6668814
> *sure do, ENJOY! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man! one of the nicest cuttys ever in my opinion!


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

YES SIR, mine too.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Nov 30 2006, 03:42 PM~6668855
> *YES SIR, mine too.
> *


i like ur style homie... i hope 2 have my cutty at that caliber one of these days... im finally doing a fully wrapped frame and white interior and some striping... so that'll bring me a bit closer..... lol...

any more pics???? interior??? engine?


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

not any detailed pics


----------



## JGBODIELOWRIDER (Nov 14, 2006)

my sons 86 he only 4 years old. :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Nov 30 2006, 02:41 PM~6668845
> *thanks man! one of the nicest cuttys ever in my opinion!
> *


whats the exact color of that top, its the same thing im gonna do on my 78, its not to dark its not to light, its perfect.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 1 2006, 11:25 PM~6678084
> *my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 2 2006, 05:04 PM~6681767
> *
> *


nice 3 wheel


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i love this cutty :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## deznjamie (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 22 2006, 07:14 PM~6619989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, lots of time and $$$ put into this cutty, i got an 86 on 13teens, 4 showtime pumps, 8 batteries, working on paint now, its my 1st lowrider. ROYERSFORD ,PA :biggrin: :biggrin: ill send pics when i get a chance.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 29 2006, 08:38 PM~6663417
> *i will post some up on my topic in OFF Topic!!!
> "Heading to Germany"
> Yo that was straight Vinyl dogg...real OG using records.. just the laptop
> ...



i got some food stamps saved up, so lemme know how much you want for it. :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

LOL.... yo about 10 books should do it!!

Feed all the Be Be KIDS!!!


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JGBODIELOWRIDER_@Dec 1 2006, 11:15 AM~6674471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky Boy......... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 2 2006, 05:08 PM~6681781
> *nice 3 wheel
> *


thnx


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Dec 1 2006, 06:17 PM~6676491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie nice cutlass!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Dec 3 2006, 12:39 AM~6683589
> *Lucky Boy......... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Dec 3 2006, 11:14 PM~6688614
> *Damn homie nice cutlass!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Dec 3 2006, 11:14 PM~6688614
> *Damn homie nice cutlass!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Wait till u see it in person pic don't do it justice it is sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Nov 19 2006, 10:29 PM~6602067
> *fuck homie make that into a poster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


is that a 2 inch's :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

getting my cutt painted this weekend


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Untouchables in the House  :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Brown Sugar :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 4 2006, 11:48 PM~6695747
> *
> 
> Untouchables in the House    :thumbsup:
> *


that shit is bad as fuck homie


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks , It's my homie's . alot of Blood ,Sweat & Tears in it!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

can i ask where can you get the chrome strips for the roof???


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

was that cutty at sams in hayward the other night???


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Factory , it's a T- Top ..... The pic makes the car look like a hard top .


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Sam's is the BOMB , a few of us rolled out there including the blue cutlass * :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 5 2006, 12:06 AM~6695823
> *Sam's is the BOMB , a few of us rolled out there including the blue cutlass  :thumbsup:
> *


thats right that seemed familiar 

it didnt have the tops on or the 5th wheel if i rember correctly











ahh i found a pic from that night
that night was tight


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

heres mine
getting painted this weekend


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

The 5th wheel is about a week old ... nice pic!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 4 2006, 11:14 PM~6695860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Juice or air bags?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 5 2006, 12:16 AM~6695871
> *Juice or air bags?
> *


juice homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)

my ride 1965 cutlass







http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...geID=1390052674


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

any one have pics of any 1980 cuttys


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

before i started rebuilding my 80 cutdog


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

>


[/quote]
Is it me...or does dat black cutty have coil-over's in da front?????


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 4 2003, 03:09 PM~589540
> *I love this topic!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn i usually dont like patterns but thats fucking sick


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

Is it me...or does dat black cutty have coil-over's in da front?????
[/quote]
damn i thougt i was the only 1 that did coil overs in the front thats pimp status ima mould the powerballs in my lower a arms on my linc :biggrin:


----------



## cliff81 (Nov 27, 2006)

```
[img]http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9823/20ru4.jpg[/img][img]http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9823/20ru4.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cliff81_@Dec 13 2006, 12:41 AM~6751817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

heres mine now she gone :angry:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> Is it me...or does dat black cutty have coil-over's in da front?????


damn i thougt i was the only 1 that did coil overs in the front thats pimp status ima mould the powerballs in my lower a arms on my linc :biggrin:
[/quote]


what are the benifits with coil-overs in the front
as to standerd in the front ?  
can any 1 let me know with as much detail as possible :biggrin:


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

Sold her tonight...

































time for an 80' Monte.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Dec 13 2006, 11:23 AM~6754743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN WHAT WAS YOUR SETUP


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

my cutty before the euro


----------



## 87pkutty (Dec 23, 2006)

hers my 87, "who wants to hop" polk county holdin!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87pkutty_@Dec 26 2006, 08:51 AM~6826800
> *hers my 87, "who wants to hop" polk county holdin!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

it started with cutlass, monte carlos and regals man........ i hope everyone knows these lyrics!


----------



## two da grave (Jun 16, 2006)

size15

damn :angry: how do i down size---- well here is mine just starting hopefully it will be as nice as everyone elses somday??? made my first mistake by putting air bags nice but no play time...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

HERE IS MY CAR CALLED (BORN-2-HOP) 1987-CUT


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## KJ-5 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

any 1 got pics of a t-top or i guess they are called hollywood roof..well i idn but post them up.....


----------



## maxr78 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice rides post more I have this 84 cutlass with a stress point wrap and 6 pumps thats three in the fron and three in the trunk with 12 batteries I need to get my license back so I can back bumper this bitch so this is the only pic I have of it right now


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 6 2007, 04:49 PM~6920471
> *Nice rides post more I have this 84 cutlass with a stress point wrap and 6 pumps thats three in the fron and three in the trunk with 12 batteries I need to get my license back so I can back bumper this bitch so this is the only pic I have of it right now
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this car somewhere :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Bay Bombs Toy Drive * :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Dec 2 2006, 02:44 AM~6678994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 _The color is off the hook !!!_ :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

looks like ppg true blue. i saw it in their booth at the good guys show. looks nice whatever it is!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

uffin: 84 cutty factory t-top


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 9 2007, 03:27 PM~6944832
> * uffin: 84 cutty factory t-top
> *


nice ride homie I used to own a 78 cutty wt t-tops


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 9 2007, 02:27 PM~6944832
> * uffin: 84 cutty factory t-top
> *


is the frame wrapped on that thing or what, if not, how does the body hold up due to the t-tops with dro's.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 9 2007, 04:57 PM~6946295
> *nice ride homie I used to own a 78 cutty wt t-tops
> *


like this :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Jan 9 2007, 06:08 PM~6946385
> *is the frame wrapped on that thing or what, if not, how does the body hold up due to the t-tops with dro's.
> *


its on bags


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

it holds up on bags havent had any problems yet.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

heres my T-top 86
about 3/4 ways done at this point,,still need to wet sand/buff, put chrome back on, pin stripe, color match wheels, finish fiberglass speaker box and walls, and a couple interior peices

link to the full build up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=218432


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: T-tops


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES CC :machinegun:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

this is my trunk. 4 compressor. 2 6 gal tank and 3,600 watts.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

bump for a good topic...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

more


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

heres some pics of mine its almost done


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 12 2007, 11:47 AM~6970450
> *heres some pics of mine its almost done
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to lay it low, i like you dash, looks good,


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 12 2007, 12:47 PM~6970450
> *heres some pics of mine its almost done
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks it was a bitch to do but it turned out good i still have alot of stuff to do


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 12 2007, 01:25 PM~6970714
> *thanks it was a bitch to do but it turned out good i still have alot of stuff to do
> *


is your dash painted or wrapped in vinyl?


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

painted :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 12 2007, 12:47 PM~6970450
> *heres some pics of mine its almost done
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride take ur time so it comes out clean.like the dash :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey guyz-click on my PROFILE CARD,to see a pick of my SLUTTY-CUTTY,from St. Louis,Mo.I'll post up some more pix later...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Jan 9 2007, 06:10 PM~6946406
> *like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so are you going to put some work in that cutty


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

a few new pics from last night! :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 12 2007, 09:05 PM~6975048
> *so are you going to put some work in that cutty
> *


hell yea i already got wires on it, a grant wood wheel, and the two pump setup for it, waitin to get put in, its at my cousins shop right now where ill be workin on it.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

heres some pics but the camera sucks, i need a new one, the lights were on and everything.


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

looks like u stepped on sum shit! na j/p homie u couldnt tell it was pearl in the other pix......looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Jan 14 2007, 03:37 PM~6985822
> *looks like u stepped on sum shit! na j/p homie u couldnt tell it was pearl in the other pix......looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


HAHA.....yea, fuckin rotten leaves.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 12 2007, 07:28 PM~6973670
> *Hey guyz-click on my PROFILE CARD,to see a pick of my SLUTTY-CUTTY,from St. Louis,Mo.I'll post up some more pix later...
> *


I have some picz of my 82' cutty in my pix folder.But,how do I get them on here.I just got my PC & I don't know what Im doin yet.HELP A BRO OUT MAN . . .


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

clean job an the dash is it strait paint
or is there any fiberglass or bondo on it
none the less still looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

this is my ride at super show..2006


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Jan 14 2007, 07:42 PM~6987366
> *
> *


how much 4 the cutty n the middle pm me k.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

how much for tha Euro....Burgandy!!????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

where you at dawa...post up fool!!!


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

TTT for the morning, just got off work now im goin to bed...peace.


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

mine after i put the 13's on and started the body work


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Jan 14 2007, 04:16 PM~6985678
> *heres some pics but the camera sucks, i need a new one, the lights were on and everything.
> 
> 
> ...


car's looking good homes when you can you should put some pic's of it locked up


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 15 2007, 09:29 PM~6998171
> *car's looking good homes when you can you should put some pic's of it locked up
> *


thanks bro, yea i gotta get me a new camera then ill post some pics.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

mine


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Jan 16 2007, 01:16 PM~7002777
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 16 2007, 11:22 AM~7002206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 16 2007, 01:43 PM~7001685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big ass plauqe!!!! :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 16 2007, 07:54 PM~7006526
> *big ass plauqe!!!! :0
> *



i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Oct 1 2006, 10:17 PM~6286057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jan 14 2007, 09:46 PM~6988797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know this picture dont do your car no justice  now these pictures make ya shit stand out


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

cutttys :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

<---- thats my bucket nothing special is a 78 with a 80 front and a chevy 350 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

tone's 84 cutty on some 13's and its bagd


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

:uh: that baby blue one is fuckin clean... i need to hurry up and lift my shit...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 17 2007, 05:08 PM~7015101
> *:uh: that baby blue one is fuckin clean... i need to hurry up and lift my shit...
> *


 u got a clean ass ride r u going with hygro are air.


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

:0 nice cutty


> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 17 2007, 12:59 AM~7008035
> *you know this picture dont do your car no justice  now these pictures make ya shit stand out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

just picked this up saturday... gonna be for the wife


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 18 2007, 11:52 PM~7027851
> *just picked this up saturday... gonna be for the wife
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: hook it up.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uce84_@Jan 17 2007, 06:50 PM~7015573
> *:0 nice cutty
> *


THATS HOW WE DO IT UCE. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

Some pics of my Girlfriends Cutlass


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 17 2007, 05:20 PM~7015257
> *u got a clean ass ride r u going with hydro are air.
> *


i'ma juice it homie... i was thinking about a simple setup... like a whammy w/ six batteries probably... i love the color combo you got going on your shit... :thumbsup: you got some more pics? like setup? interior? under the hood?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 19 2007, 08:55 AM~7029506
> *i'ma juice it homie... i was thinking about a simple setup... like a whammy w/ six batteries probably... i love the color combo you got going on your shit...  :thumbsup:  you got some more pics? like setup? interior? under the hood?
> *














my set-up on my cutty


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 19 2007, 11:17 AM~7030852
> *my set-up on my cutty
> *


that's exactly what i was thinking of doing... i didn't know if a whammy would fit in between the batteries like that, but if it does than i'ma do it for sure... i'ma start stripping/painting my trunk this weekend... do the accumulators make a big difference?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 19 2007, 12:19 PM~7031370
> *that's exactly what i was thinking of doing... i didn't know if a whammy would fit in between the batteries like that, but if it does than i'ma do it for sure... i'ma start stripping/painting my trunk this weekend... do the accumulators make a big difference?
> *




yeah i like my set-up alot. i still have alot of space left. yeah accumulators made a difference but i took them of and sold them already. i keept blowing noids left and rigth ( noid blocks) i changed to the accurate noids now. only cause i had to hit the switch like 6 times before the car could raise so it drained the batts fast. and u know what happens with low batts pops noids :biggrin: i have better pics of my set-up i'll find them and post them up for you


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

CUTTYS


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 19 2007, 01:01 PM~7031790
> *yeah i like my set-up alot. i still have alot of space left. yeah accumulators made a difference but i took them of and sold them already. i keept blowing noids left and rigth ( noid blocks) i changed to the accurate noids now. only cause i had to hit the switch like 6 times before the car could raise so it drained the batts fast. and u know what happens with low batts pops noids :biggrin:  i have better pics of my set-up i'll find them and post them up for you
> *


hell yeah... sounds good fool...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

had to change my amps and speakers.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

this is my new set up


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

my new ride when i just got it home drove it from the island to surrey so its dirty its a bit of a hooptie


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship: :roflmao:


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

yea iknow it dont compare to urs im addin a second pump to the rear right now and i got a brand new set of wheels for it


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

does anyone know what the biggest moonroof is that fits a cutlass?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 19 2007, 07:18 PM~7035187
> *this is my new set up
> *


that looks so clene


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

any interior pics of a t-top ....and any of a stick shift


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 19 2007, 01:51 PM~7032321
> *hell yeah... sounds good fool...
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

:uh: yeah i'm definetly going with a whammy... looks good homie...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 19 2007, 07:18 PM~7035187
> *
> *


normally i don't like bags, but i like the way you have your setup... it looks really clean...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 22 2007, 07:40 AM~7052399
> *normally i don't like bags, but i like the way you have your setup... it looks really clean...
> *


thanks i use to have 72 impala with hydros but i sold it to my homies little brother.get him into low riding


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 19 2007, 09:14 PM~7035148
> *
> *


 can i fit seats that look like those in this 81 cutty?????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 22 2007, 10:32 PM~7059814
> *can i fit seats  that look like those in this 81 cutty?????
> *


i don't see why not it's the same shit... just take out the middle part of the bench seat so it will fit around your center console... i think it would look like kinda weird with the floor shifter, but maybe not, try it...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 22 2007, 07:38 AM~7052387
> *:uh: yeah i'm definetly going with a whammy... looks good homie...
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

:uh: damn fool i can't wait to get my pumps... a few more weeks and i should be putting my setup in... :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 22 2007, 10:32 PM~7059814
> *can i fit seats  that look like those in this 81 cutty?????
> 
> 
> ...


they should fit. just look at the bottom of the seats.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 23 2007, 02:07 PM~7064260
> *:uh: damn fool i can't wait to get my pumps... a few more weeks and i should be putting my setup in...  :biggrin:
> *



 like i said i'm happy with my set-up. i just wanna upgrade to a bigger port block and do a y to the front. not bad for a everyday car :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah i'ma do a y too for sure... i just sent the payment for my pumps today :biggrin: i'll post pics later on when i get my shit put in...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

got to love some cut!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 23 2007, 11:02 PM~7068730
> *yeah i'ma do a y too for sure... i just sent the payment for my pumps today  :biggrin:  i'll post pics later on when i get my shit put in...
> *


  kool yeah post up the pics when you can


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 24 2007, 02:10 AM~7069613
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

im new at posting pics help if u can


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l27/djci...63c3cbad5a9.jpg


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

This is my 1981 cutty  :biggrin:


----------



## AHOUSE4ME (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AHOUSE4ME_@Jan 24 2007, 09:40 PM~7077606
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AHOUSE4ME (Jan 15, 2007)

any 1 know where i can find one of these


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AHOUSE4ME_@Jan 24 2007, 11:53 PM~7078972
> *any 1 know where i can find one of these
> 
> 
> ...



thers one in the 4 sale section


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

yea you can fit the bench in there they all line up i put buckets in my car before when it had a bench they bolt right in


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

this my 4 door cut, just got the switches installed a few days ago. hopefully i can get a paint job soon


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

:uh: wow those pumps are... uh... purple... i hope you paint the car to match homie... nice hair


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

yes i am thinking about doing my top with purple patterns, and the rest white. in my head it looks good but i dunno how it will turn out.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 26 2007, 02:46 PM~7095369
> *yes i am thinking about doing my top with purple patterns, and the rest white.  in my head it looks good but i dunno how it will turn out.
> *


yeah that sounds tight... with some purple spokes that would be pretty clean...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 26 2007, 05:27 PM~7096703
> *yeah that sounds tight... with some purple spokes that would be pretty clean...
> *


and a Purple FRO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico+Jan 26 2007, 07:27 PM~7096703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

is that a t-top? :uh:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 26 2007, 02:46 PM~7095369
> *yes i am thinking about doing my top with purple patterns, and the rest white.  in my head it looks good but i dunno how it will turn out.
> *


maby the top could be purple with pearl white patterns and the body could pearl white with purple pinstripes


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 27 2007, 11:02 AM~7100881
> *maby the top could be purple with pearl white patterns and the body could pearl white with purple pinstripes
> *



:cheesy: :0 that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 13 2006, 10:00 PM~4842705
> *my boys car
> *


for sale $4500 o.b.o


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 26 2007, 09:43 PM~7097827
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 27 2007, 08:31 AM~7100781
> *is that a t-top? :uh:
> *


yea factory t top


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TONE'S 84 CUTTY WITH FACTORY T-TOPS SITTIN ON 13's


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LAY N LOW


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Jan 27 2007, 08:40 PM~7104044
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


nice cut. fat whitewalls look fucking gangster i should be getting my tires shaved soon


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

One of my favorites  :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 27 2007, 05:58 PM~7104145
> *nice cut. fat whitewalls look fucking gangster i should be getting my tires shaved soon
> *


520's on Sinsters ( twisted spokes )


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

MY HOMIES T-TOP CUTTY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Jan 27 2007, 06:58 PM~7104147
> *
> One of my favorites    :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

T-tops is the only way to go!!!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any cuttys with a hollywood top
debaiting if i should do one for my new project


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 27 2007, 11:25 PM~7106651
> *any cuttys with a hollywood top
> debaiting if i should do one for my new project
> 
> ...


im sure theres some out there, the only one i ever seen was the car in that mariah carry music video, or was that a regal :dunno:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

found this one but dont know whos it is


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

that orange one foolish pleasure from uce has one


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any pics


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got my gangsta whites uffin:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

got my gangsta whites uffin:


Don't forget to get a box of S.O.S pads ,they get dirty fast :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i have wesleys bleach white thats not enough?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Jan 27 2007, 06:58 PM~7104147
> *
> THAT PICTURE IS A CLASSIC!!!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 28 2007, 03:20 PM~7110279
> *i have wesleys bleach white thats not enough?
> *



Not really, I find a little elbow grease and S.O.S pad does the job I should know I deal with two rides.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 04:15 PM~7103201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

dam you know that guy next to him is like what the fu#k!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

My Old One.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's one from another Topic.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pennywise619_@Jan 29 2007, 12:20 AM~7114954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Is that Single or Double?????

Clean Hop Pic


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

cuttys


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 29 2007, 04:40 PM~7119009
> *Here's one from another Topic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0

anymore pics of this one?


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Jan 31 2007, 12:50 AM~7135912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SICK!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 05:59 AM~7136183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats silly :tongue:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

that thing looks like its gonna tip over when it turns :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: GOT SAND :barf: :barf: :barf: 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

poor cutty


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

x2


----------



## 87pkutty (Dec 23, 2006)

87 kutty for sale in the cen fla. area im asking 4500 with setup, 3000 without, it gots a 1 inch. steel piston, adex, reinforced stress points, you call me (863) - 221 -8573 for more info


----------



## BUCKEYE CUTTY (Jan 27, 2007)

This is my 88 cutty shortly after I bought it. Soon to be redone!  :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LB_87Cutty (Jan 23, 2007)

Hear's my 87 hopper still working on it should be don soon.
614 RIDERS COLUMBUS OHIO C.C.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

Some one gimme suggestions on ext. paint color and int. paint + seat colors


heres my cutty interior redo ... so far - black carpet

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=307977


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Jan 28 2007, 03:44 AM~7106747
> *found this one but dont know whos it is
> 
> 
> ...


abe lopez ... reppin jersey


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87pkutty_@Feb 1 2007, 06:02 PM~7151102
> *87 kutty for sale in the cen fla. area im asking 4500 with setup, 3000 without, it gots a 1 inch. steel piston, adex, reinforced stress points, you call me (863) - 221 -8573 for more info
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 2 2007, 04:34 PM~7160052
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

cutttys


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

any one have pics of any clean ass 1980 cuttys i need some ideas


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TONE'S 84 & ED'S 86 TAKIN 2DAY.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ED ROLLIN CLEAN N HIS 86 CUTTY.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ED SHOWED UP WITH HIS 86 & 62 CLEAN ASS RIDE'S


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

Clean as cuty call me up BAGO :biggrin:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

no one has any pics of a 80 cutty


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

San Berdoo!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGO+Feb 3 2007, 10:41 PM~7168717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 12:38 AM~7163273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

GET READY 2 SEE THIS BAD MATHA FUCKER AT A SHOW NEAR U IN SOUTHERN CALI FUCK ALL U HATERS THIS IS A CALI CAR NOW 1 SICK RAG 4 U BITCHES


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

THIS IS MY OLD CAR THAT I JUST SOLD ITS NOW IN TEXAS SO FOR ALL U GUYS OUT THERE DON'T PULL UP 2 THIS RIDE BECAUES IT HITS BACK BUMPER


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

keep 'em coming 84Cutty looking good fool :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Feb 4 2007, 11:45 PM~7177030
> *THIS IS MY OLD CAR THAT I JUST SOLD ITS NOW IN TEXAS SO FOR ALL U GUYS OUT THERE DON'T PULL UP 2 THIS RIDE BECAUES IT HITS BACK BUMPER
> 
> 
> ...


thats my favorite cutty hands down


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 5 2007, 08:50 AM~7178192
> *thats my favorite cutty hands down
> *


I would of just kept this,I rather roll this than da conv. my .02


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

both bad ass cars don't get me wrong,props to you bro :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

what am i the only one with a 1980 please i need some ideas some body has got have apic of a 80 cutty


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 13 2004, 08:23 PM~1734922
> *other side..its str8
> *


wat kind of tire u runnin on the shoes homie get back


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 27 2004, 04:27 PM~2251539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


get white walls


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 5 2007, 08:50 AM~7178192
> *thats my favorite cutty hands down
> *


it is one of the cleanest i've seen on here... any pics of the interior, engine, and setup?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 5 2007, 07:44 AM~7177939
> *keep 'em coming 84Cutty looking good fool :thumbsup:
> *


tryin. so hows ur ride comin got hydro yet.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 5 2007, 01:55 PM~7181002
> *it is one of the cleanest i've seen on here... any pics of the interior, engine, and setup?
> *


HERE U GO HOMIE







THE INSIDE OF MY OLD CAR


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> it is one of the cleanest i've seen on here... any pics of the interior, engine, and setup?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey 1SICK87 i have seen pics of the interior before but i didn't know it was that cutlass... what about the engine? setup? looks clean fool...

81cutty'elite' i like green cutlass' :biggrin: post up some more pics homie...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Feb 6 2007, 12:43 AM~7186920
> *HERE U GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


How much did ur upholstery run you?


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2007, 01:57 PM~7180475
> *get white walls
> *


x2 and 2 wing spinners :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

and where did you get the silver steering wheel? or did you just paint it?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 6 2007, 07:44 AM~7187824
> *
> 81cutty'elite' i like green cutlass'  :biggrin:  post up some more pics homie...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanks


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 6 2007, 10:30 AM~7189383
> *and where did you get the silver steering wheel? or did you just paint it?
> *


I GOT THAT STEERING WHEEL PAINTED I'M GETTING ONE PAINTED RIGHT NOW FOR MY NEW RAG CUTTY


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 6 2007, 06:44 AM~7187824
> *hey 1SICK87 i have seen pics of the interior before but i didn't know it was that cutlass... what about the engine? setup? looks clean fool...
> 
> 81cutty'elite' i like green cutlass'  :biggrin:  post up some more pics homie...
> *


THE ENGINE WAS JUST STOCK 307 G.M. V8 AND THE SETUP WAS JUST 8 BATT 2 PUMPS


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87+Feb 7 2007, 12:26 AM~7196682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh... clean car...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

what do you guys think . skinny whites or wide whitewalls on a cutty?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Feb 7 2007, 03:42 PM~7201082
> *what do you guys think . skinny whites or wide whitewalls on a cutty?
> *



chale, NO ONE rolls fat white walls in yuma. gotta talk to sal about that!...LOL

whats up bro?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 6 2007, 10:19 PM~7195641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



your homie posting up that car again..LOL


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 6 2007, 10:19 PM~7195641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Feb 4 2007, 11:21 PM~7176911
> *GET READY 2 SEE THIS BAD MATHA FUCKER AT A SHOW NEAR U IN SOUTHERN CALI FUCK ALL U HATERS THIS IS A CALI CAR NOW  1 SICK RAG  4 U BITCHES
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:
you swapping out the frame??


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Feb 3 2007, 10:46 PM~7168751
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 3 2003, 11:52 PM~588368
> *gotta love them small pics..lol
> 
> 
> ...


damn, almost 4 years ago.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Feb 4 2007, 11:45 PM~7177030
> *THIS IS MY OLD CAR THAT I JUST SOLD ITS NOW IN TEXAS SO FOR ALL U GUYS OUT THERE DON'T PULL UP 2 THIS RIDE BECAUES IT HITS BACK BUMPER
> 
> 
> ...


what did you get for it? $$


no more posting pics on tinypic.com. they arent coming out tiny. :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i think skineys on cuttys 
but i roll fats and i like them 2


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 03:51 PM~7201168
> *your homie posting up that car again..LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hahaahaa....Sup Tocayo :wave:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 04:50 PM~7201160
> *chale, NO ONE rolls fat white walls in yuma. gotta talk to sal about that!...LOL
> 
> whats up bro?
> *




what up albert , you start another ride yet ? you guys coming to the show .


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 7 2007, 04:45 PM~7202172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hahaahaa....Sup Tocayo :wave:
> *


one of my favorite cuts, i like that you wernt scared to be different, with the painted mouldings and the grille, it came out really nice, can you post more pics of the sides and back?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 4 2003, 01:52 AM~588510
> *thanks guys for the pics
> 
> I have to go to bed see ya
> ...


any more pics?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey *84Cutty, 1 Sick 87, and 81cutty'elite'* would any of you guys be interested in a featuring your rides on my site?

Lowriding Underground  

PM and i'll give you info on what i need from you...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2007, 01:13 AM~7206206
> *one of my favorite cuts, i like that you wernt scared to be different, with the painted mouldings and the grille, it came out really nice, can you post more pics of the sides and back?
> *


yo thanks bro..... i gotta be different, more in store...
i will get up some more pics when i can...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 8 2007, 10:58 AM~7209188
> *yo thanks bro..... i gotta be different, more in store...
> i will get up some more pics when i can...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i have a elco about to be out thats gonna real different also, most people wont like it, but i will and itll be done right :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

koo....shoot me some pics when u can
gotta be different, dont copy the next man


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 8 2007, 12:09 PM~7208283
> *hey 84Cutty, 1 Sick 87, and 81cutty'elite' would any of you guys be interested in a featuring your rides on my site?
> 
> Lowriding Underground
> ...


damn man sick ass site! top notch!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Feb 9 2007, 12:17 AM~7216181
> *damn man sick ass site! top notch!
> *


thanks fool... it's finally starting to grow... but i still got a while to go! :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 9 2007, 07:49 AM~7217207
> *thanks fool... it's finally starting to grow... but i still got a while to go!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, very nice site...Good luck on it
I look forward to gettin tha ride on there...Couple of guys from the club also, pretty sure they are down


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 9 2007, 09:55 AM~7217879
> *yeah, very nice site...Good luck on it
> I look forward to gettin tha ride on there...Couple of guys from the club also, pretty sure they are down
> *


cool... let me know...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'+Feb 9 2007, 08:55 AM~7217879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIG STEP FOR YOU CARNAL


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

STILL FOR SALE!! 

9K

HOLLAATME!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Feb 9 2007, 12:46 PM~7218747
> *STILL FOR SALE!!
> 
> 9K
> ...


what did you have to do to get it to sit that low in the back?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 9 2007, 04:23 PM~7219629
> *what did you have to do to get it to sit that low in the back?
> *


he bagged it :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttttttt


----------



## big_mike_lolo (Feb 9, 2007)

hey I.K. Rico do you know how to ahold of Steve Schmitz from mesa he built that 1966 impala called ,imperial illusions or rug burns both of his sons still live there too , hit me up ,,,,, heres my cutty still isnt ready for the street yet .... Im taking time with this one , my last one was hitting 35 single pump , 7 batts , #9 gear , no weight , sold it now ive got my euro


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 17 2007, 01:37 PM~7013012
> *<---- thats my bucket nothing special is a 78 with a 80 front and a chevy 350  :biggrin:
> *


hay bro no disrespect but why would u change a 78 cutty front end to a 80 wt the double headlights


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 9 2007, 02:23 PM~7219629
> *what did you have to do to get it to sit that low in the back?
> *


he should not have to do anything to it except make sure the coils are cut just right becouse my homies cutty lays on the ground


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

he's redoing his car right know but I'll try to get some older pic's of it


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Feb 2 2007, 10:47 PM~7163050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any other pics? Hood and trunk shot? Like the striping


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cliff81 (Nov 27, 2006)

IMG]http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9823/20ru4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 10 2007, 02:22 AM~7224397
> *Any other pics?  Hood and trunk shot?  Like the striping
> *


this has to be the baddest cutty I've ever seen :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1violet87_@Feb 11 2007, 01:09 AM~7230442
> *this has to be the baddest cutty I've ever seen :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 7 2007, 05:45 PM~7202172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hahaahaa....Sup Tocayo :wave:
> *



Just chillen. I was in your next in the woods today, riverside county. 

you heading out to the phx show again? see you soon bro!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Feb 7 2007, 10:14 PM~7204967
> *what up albert , you start another ride yet ? you guys coming to the show .
> *


whats up? tell sal to pick up that engine thats in my backyard. he's been saying that he's going to pick it up for the last two weeks..LOL
my dads interior is at the shop right now, so his car won't be ready. i picked up a ride, so i'll be crusing to the show next weekend with the top down. :thumbsup: 

any luck finding a cutlass?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 8 2007, 11:58 AM~7209188
> *yo thanks bro..... i gotta be different, more in store...
> i will get up some more pics when i can...
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 11 2007, 01:43 AM~7230521
> *Just chillen. I was in your next in the woods today, riverside county.
> 
> you heading out to the phx show again? see you soon bro!
> *


  
nah..wokin on the cutt right now...gettin ready for SAn Berdoo
i think we got a coupl cats rollin though


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:coo







l:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1violet87_@Feb 11 2007, 01:09 AM~7230442
> *this has to be the baddest cutty I've ever seen :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big_mike_lolo_@Feb 9 2007, 06:54 PM~7221654
> *hey I.K. Rico do you know how to ahold of Steve Schmitz from mesa he built that 1966 impala called ,imperial illusions or rug burns both of his sons still live there too , hit me up ,,,,, heres my cutty still isnt ready for the street yet .... Im taking time with this one ,  my last one was hitting 35 single pump , 7 batts , #9 gear , no weight , sold it now ive got my euro
> *


nah, never seen him before... the car was at the phx show last year, but i don't know those fools...


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 11 2007, 09:26 PM~7235578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This rag cutty is now cruzin' the streets of INLAND EMPIRE. :biggrin:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> Any other pics? Hood and trunk shot? Like the striping
> [/qu HERE U GO HOMIE


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 10 2007, 01:22 AM~7224397
> *Any other pics?  Hood and trunk shot?  Like the striping
> *


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 10 2007, 01:22 AM~7224397
> *Any other pics?  Hood and trunk shot?  Like the striping
> *


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Feb 12 2007, 07:59 PM~7244212
> *This rag cutty is now cruzin'  the streets of INLAND EMPIRE. :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT BROTHER I CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE ALL THE FUCKIN HATERS HATE ON THIS SHIT THEM LITTLE BITHCES ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING 2 SAY POST UP THEM 88'S SHOW THEM THE 2 TWINS THAT U GOT OF 1 SICK 87


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Feb 13 2007, 12:51 AM~7246220
> *THATS RIGHT BROTHER I CAN'T WAIT 2 SEE ALL THE FUCKIN HATERS HATE ON THIS SHIT THEM LITTLE BITHCES ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING 2 SAY POST UP THEM 88'S SHOW THEM THE 2 TWINS THAT U GOT OF 1 SICK 87
> *


I sense alot of Anger here!!! :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 11 2007, 09:26 PM~7235578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice
alot of money on that i bet


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 13 2007, 12:45 PM~7249185
> *I sense alot of Anger here!!! :uh:
> *


Just fucken HATERS thats all homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 11 2007, 09:26 PM~7235578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive always liked this cutty of all, was gonna scoop it from my man in texas but got a 61 rag instead....nice car homie


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

,







shack.us/img249/9623/cliffsrideandotherpics2ys9.jpg[/IMG],


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loyalty1_@Feb 13 2007, 09:06 PM~7254046
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: love them cutty's :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Feb 13 2007, 04:55 PM~7251627
> *Just fucken HATERS thats all homie. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

WASSSAPENING!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 14 2007, 01:30 AM~7256866
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

couple random pics


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

nice pics arabretard... you take 'em?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

nah one of my homies does photography. i wish i had a camera that took pics that good


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

very nice. do those eyelids just go on with a screw?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 14 2007, 02:22 PM~7261070
> *very nice. do those eyelids just go on with a screw?
> *




no, u take the trim around the headligth and set it in there and put it back on


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 14 2007, 02:08 PM~7260936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 14 2007, 02:39 PM~7261211
> *nice cutty
> *


thnx


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Feb 4 2007, 11:45 PM~7177030
> *THIS IS MY OLD CAR THAT I JUST SOLD ITS NOW IN TEXAS SO FOR ALL U GUYS OUT THERE DON'T PULL UP 2 THIS RIDE BECAUES IT HITS BACK BUMPER
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

so what's up 84cutty you got that stuff for me? and you too elite!? :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 15 2007, 08:27 PM~7273523
> *so what's up 84cutty you got that stuff for me? and you too elite!?  :biggrin:
> *


soon i just got this new camera and took these pic 2 day.but ill b sending them 2 u soon maybe buy sunday k. trying 2 give u some good shots.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

nice rides


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 15 2007, 06:51 PM~7273216
> *NICE !!
> *


THANKS HOIME


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 15 2007, 07:53 PM~7273232
> *
> *


i like the booty kit :biggrin:


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

hi 
Here's mine.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 15 2007, 07:53 PM~7273232
> *
> *


yo 84 cutty.....your Shit is Fucken CLEAN homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 15 2007, 08:27 PM~7273523
> *so what's up 84cutty you got that stuff for me? and you too elite!?  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Bro...got stuck in Disneyland last weekend... If i dont go to GLAmis..This weekend for Sure!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 16 2007, 01:24 AM~7275607
> *i like the booty kit  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 16 2007, 11:04 AM~7277835
> *yo 84 cutty.....your Shit is Fucken CLEAN homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks tryin 2 get clean like the big boys haha.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Feb 16 2007, 09:37 AM~7276257
> *hi
> Here's mine.
> 
> ...


fkn clean


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

this is my ride at the pad.....


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

a little front view....


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Feb 16 2007, 07:37 AM~7276257
> *hi
> Here's mine.
> 
> ...


Real nice....what year?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

here was my project but i got a impala so i put it to the side and parted it out


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Feb 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7298162
> *Real nice....what year?
> *



my car is a 1980. is yours a 4 doors too? can you send me pictures of it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

MY two 88 cuttys.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THIS IS MY POP'S CUTT-DOGG FROM WAY BACK IN THE DAYS.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 CUTLASS_@Feb 20 2007, 08:27 PM~7312112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cars


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

under construction,,, ill see yall this spring


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice cuttys post more....


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 20 2007, 10:26 PM~7313336
> *nice cars
> *


Thanks, Homie.... bought both cars from OG owners with very low miles. :biggrin:


----------



## BUCKEYE CUTTY (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUCKEYE CUTTY_@Feb 1 2007, 07:32 PM~7151352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR IS FOR SALE $3500.00 OR TRADE MONTE CARLO SS NOT CUT UP.


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

hey homies can you help me find some bumpers and trunk lid for a 80 cutty 2 door thanks


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Feb 19 2007, 12:04 PM~7298093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship: love the striping homeboy ! :thumbsup:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

new carpet and int coming this week :biggrin:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Feb 23 2007, 10:09 AM~7335019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

how hard was it to do your dash


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

it was hard to take out took me about a week to finsih it all takeing it out an puting it back in with out messing up the pait was a bitch


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Feb 23 2007, 10:14 AM~7335059
> *it was hard to take out took me about a week to finsih it all takeing it out an puting it back in with out messing up the pait was a bitch
> *


so how did you smooth it out thinking about doing mine


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

sanded it all down an a bit of bondo on the cracks


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

TRU WILL THE KIND WITH FIBERGLASS IN IT WORK


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

it should yea


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS HAVE YOU SEEN MINE ON HERE


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

nope


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

BEFORE








AFTER WILL BE PAINTED IN LIKE TWO WEEKS


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Feb 23 2007, 10:29 AM~7335189
> *nice    :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WITH N.CAROLINA BLUE WITH GOLD PEARL ON IT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres mine thinkin about sellin it dont know yet
no rims not mine borrowed from a buddy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Feb 24 2007, 05:43 PM~7343463
> *nice pics
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats nice i wouldnt of thougth about those colors


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MY BOYS SHIT OLD PIC


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

OOOPS I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS DAMN IT


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey ya'll i just finished putting up 84Cutty's ride on the site... check it out! LowridingUnderground.com


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Very Nice!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 28 2007, 11:31 AM~7373041
> *Very Nice!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks fool... you're next!


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Feb 28 2007, 01:19 PM~7373424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Homies Ride "COCAINE" coming soon to a hood near you with a whole new bag of treats and alot of added extras since this pictures where taken.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Downtown L.A under all that mist.*


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818+Feb 28 2007, 11:23 AM~7373451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: 
got anymore pics of this nice car


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 28 2007, 09:39 AM~7372131
> *hey ya'll i just finished putting up 84Cutty's ride on the site... check it out! LowridingUnderground.com
> *


THANKS FOR PUTTING MY RIDE ON UR SITE.ALL MY HOMIES LIKE IT.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 28 2007, 11:31 AM~7373041
> *Very Nice!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


cant wait 2 see ur ride on the site. :biggrin:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

HERE'S MY SPANISH FLY!! 84 OLD'S!!  :thumbsup: :0


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 28 2007, 12:12 PM~7373386
> *thanks fool... you're next!
> *



Fo sho!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Feb 28 2007, 12:24 PM~7373455
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yo....who Won????


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2007, 12:34 PM~7373512
> *The Homies Ride "COCAINE" coming soon to a hood near you with a whole new bag of treats and alot of added extras since this pictures where taken.
> 
> 
> ...


Yo....That shit is Fucken Bad homie!!!
I see the Concept...Cocaine Baby!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 28 2007, 07:37 PM~7376579
> *cant wait 2 see ur ride on the site. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro.... Very Soon!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2007, 12:34 PM~7373512
> *The Homies Ride "COCAINE" coming soon to a hood near you with a whole new bag of treats and alot of added extras since this pictures where taken.
> 
> 
> ...


any new pics 
shit looks bad ass


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Feb 28 2007, 11:24 AM~7373455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON HOMIE I KNOW U GOT PICS OF MY CAR DOING MORE THEN THAT :angry:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Feb 28 2007, 10:44 PM~7378563
> *COME ON HOMIE I KNOW U GOT PICS OF MY CAR DOING MORE THEN THAT  :angry:
> *


I know...that pic doesnt look too good 87


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Feb 28 2007, 10:26 PM~7379028
> *I know...that pic doesnt look too good 87
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2007, 01:34 PM~7373512
> *The Homies Ride "COCAINE" coming soon to a hood near you with a whole new bag of treats and alot of added extras since this pictures where taken.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS CUTTY!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Feb 28 2007, 12:19 PM~7373424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my cuttys... :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

repost


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 4 2007, 08:23 AM~7402669
> *repost
> 
> 
> ...



*Truely a Classic*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

just got my new rims..13x7 crosslace sinister


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 4 2007, 04:21 PM~7405040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 4 2007, 06:21 PM~7405040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cleann


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 4 2007, 03:21 PM~7405040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
*NICE*


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt for the cutty enthusitists


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ILL HAVE MY RIMS ON BY THIS WEEKEND AND THEN JUST NEED MY INTERIOR DONE AND I WILL BE ALL MOST THERE.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Sneak Peak


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 5 2007, 12:13 AM~7408461
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 5 2007, 08:35 AM~7409662
> *bad ass
> *


Thanks!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 5 2007, 12:13 AM~7408461
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...


that is a fuckin clean ride homie.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i dont know if any of you have seen my cutty but it got picked up from and is in the paint booth as we speak


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 5 2007, 10:35 PM~7415954
> *i dont know if any of you have seen my cutty but it got picked up from and is in the paint booth as we speak
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 5 2007, 08:37 PM~7414562
> *that is a fuckin clean ride homie.
> *


thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 3 2007, 10:59 PM~7400954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tite car bad grill


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 5 2007, 02:13 AM~7408461
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...


who did your grill or do you know where i might get one done for my 80


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Mar 5 2007, 10:21 AM~7410170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a deal in a half homie


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Mar 6 2007, 09:01 AM~7418618
> *who did your grill or do you know where i might get one done for my 80
> *


Mario's Auto Works 909 865 1888

El Diablo 80 Cutty from our club has 1 done.... Really Tyght!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey elite did you send those pics?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

my wife said she sent them.....check it out, if not let me know!!!

will resend


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 6 2007, 02:20 PM~7420873
> *my wife said she sent them.....check it out, if not let me know!!!
> 
> will resend
> *


i just checked fool... nada... [email protected]...


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 5 2007, 12:13 AM~7408461
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...



which magazine tocayo?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Lowriding Underground ese!!!! :uh: 

yo Rico, gonna chin check her and make sure u get em!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 6 2007, 04:12 PM~7421647
> *Lowriding Underground ese!!!! :uh:
> 
> yo Rico, gonna chin check her and make sure u get em!!!
> *


orale...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 5 2007, 12:13 AM~7408461
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Mar 7 2007, 10:25 AM~7427591
> *BEAUTIFUL RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice rider are all the chromes trims along bottom anodized...nice...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 8 2007, 01:59 PM~7437403
> *nice rider are all the chromes trims along bottom anodized...nice...
> *


Yes!! Gotta stay different!!  
gives it a whole different look!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is there any pics of that deja blue cutty from elite?


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggri







n:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Not an official plaque holder!! Rollin with tha club


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 5 2007, 12:13 AM~7408461
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...


that is a clean ass ride homie will u be at any shows this year.i would like to have my shit clean like that.its on the site were ur ride is on.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 8 2007, 09:59 PM~7441354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  beautiful


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 6 2007, 11:40 AM~7418817
> *Mario's Auto Works 909 865 1888
> 
> El Diablo 80 Cutty from our club has 1 done.... Really Tyght!!!
> *


do you got any pics 80 cutty's are my thang :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 9 2007, 07:22 PM~7447264
> *that is a clean ass ride homie will u be at any shows this year.i would like to have my shit clean like that.its on the site were ur ride is on.
> *


well tryin to make it for San Berdoo!!! But not sure....Doin a lil REmodeling in the Interior..... San Diego For sure....Wouldnt mind a fresno show....
Ur shit is Clean too Dogg!!!

Thanks


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 9 2007, 08:49 PM~7447818
> *well tryin to make it for San Berdoo!!! But not sure....Doin a lil REmodeling in the Interior..... San Diego For sure....Wouldnt mind a fresno show....
> Ur shit is Clean too Dogg!!!
> 
> ...


thanks. ill be at the fresno show


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 9 2007, 08:49 PM~7447818
> *well tryin to make it for San Berdoo!!! But not sure....Doin a lil REmodeling in the Interior..... San Diego For sure....Wouldnt mind a fresno show....
> Ur shit is Clean too Dogg!!!
> 
> ...


yes yes go to fresno :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

put a sunroof out of a cadi in my project cutty this weekend.
























:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 11 2007, 04:02 PM~7456275
> *put a sunroof out of a cadi in my project cutty this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup: i want to eventually put a sunroof in my cutty


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Mar 8 2007, 11:47 PM~7441195
> *:biggri
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know where to find interior pics of this cutty?
Badass ride
:thumbsup:


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Mar 5 2007, 02:13 AM~7408461
> *Sneak Peak
> 
> 
> ...


Another top cutty :thumbsup: good job


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

HERES MY CUT BROUGHAM! STILL WORKING ON IT! COMEING TO A PICNIC NEAR YOU!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> Another top cutty :thumbsup: good job
> [/quote
> 
> thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Feb 28 2007, 12:23 PM~7373451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS PIC HOMIE.......THANX!!


HERES A FEW MORE SAME CAR








AT A VIDEO SHOOT...........








MAGAZINE SHOOT








ANOTHER MAGAZINE SHOOT.....DIFF. MAGAZINE








ANOTHER MAGAZINE SHOOT.......JAPAN








HOPPING PIC








AND FOR THE HATERS............THE TRUNK PIC
MAY NOT BE THE HIGHEST CAR OUT BUT IT GOT LESS THAN MOST HOPPERS OUT 
THERE


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 11 2007, 07:02 PM~7456275
> *put a sunroof out of a cadi in my project cutty this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


wut kinda sunroof u used???? will it fit regal too????


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 12 2007, 07:10 PM~7464909
> *I LIKE THIS PIC HOMIE.......THANX!!
> HERES A FEW MORE SAME CAR
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 owner built


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Mar 12 2007, 07:20 PM~7465630
> *wut kinda sunroof u used???? will it fit regal too????
> *


it came out of a big body cadillac, 40" i believe. and it fit no problem, would be the same in a regal.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Mar 15 2007, 12:28 AM~7481989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT SHITS BAD ASS!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 14 2007, 07:13 PM~7478618
> *it came out of a big body cadillac, 40" i believe. and it fit no problem, would be the same in a regal.
> *


thanx bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Mar 15 2007, 02:28 AM~7481989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Badass cutty, R.O. always doing it big
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 16 2007, 01:06 PM~7492069
> *THAT SHITS BAD ASS!
> *


THANKS


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> Badass cutty, R.O. always doing it big
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quot NOW ITS IN KILLACALI GETTING IT READY FOR THE SAN BERNARDINO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Mar 18 2007, 01:01 AM~7499755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 12 2007, 03:04 PM~7463075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Mar 18 2007, 01:01 AM~7499755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty :thumbsup: and very beautiful pic


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## White Boy (Aug 1, 2004)

i picked this up for pennies already juiced with rims.currently under reconstruction.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

My 4-door i'm working on......


----------



## GRANDPRIX (Aug 20, 2006)

sup


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's Da 719 representin'!!!


----------



## GRANDPRIX (Aug 20, 2006)

some know how long i should extend my a arms


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Mar 15 2007, 12:28 AM~7481989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

nice cuttys


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

]


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loyalty1_@Mar 19 2007, 10:41 PM~7511903
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

BadAZZ CUTTY'S


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 17 2007, 04:15 PM~7497552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit weeeeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 18 2007, 07:09 PM~7502879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


as yall can see we still H8TED 4 door cutty straight out da back yard no shop so we know wahts in the trunk !!!!! Comin to a blvd in 305 soon!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 3 2003, 11:00 PM~588291
> *I'm going to buy one so let's see them
> anyone?
> *


Dadys girl


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 29 2007, 08:38 PM~7580578
> *Dadys girl
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

84 cutty parts car any 1 want $100. dollors thrashed body good frame
may be able to get some parts off of it come and get southern cali
also have chrome bottom a-arms $80.
if the car doesnt go by next week it will go to the scrap yard


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 29 2007, 11:09 PM~7582266
> *84 cutty parts car any 1 want $100. dollors thrashed body good frame
> may be able to get some parts off of it come and get southern cali
> also have chrome bottom a-arms $80.
> ...


how much to ship lower a arms to 94531.pm me.


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

T.T.T.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 30 2007, 03:53 PM~7586732
> *how much to ship lower a arms to 94531.pm me.
> *


let me box them up and weigh them ill let you know


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 3 2003, 11:00 PM~588291
> *I'm going to buy one so let's see them
> anyone?
> *


VIC'S 87


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 1 2007, 05:39 PM~7597116
> *VIC'S 87
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....................... :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 20 2007, 01:29 PM~7515336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: I miss my Cutlass Coupe


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 1 2007, 05:39 PM~7597116
> *VIC'S 87
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is clean.. To bad I already bought mine last year and sold it already


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 20 2007, 01:29 PM~7515336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought u bought hydraulics for it, 4 years ago. :0 :wave:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

WHERE CAN I GET CLEAR TAILIGHTS LIKE THE ONES ON THAT PURPLE 79 ON PAGE 54?


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Any pics of 4 door cutty's?


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

My old 76


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm a cutt ryda fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 18 2007, 09:09 PM~7502879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

my 80 i'm working on almost ready for paint


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice rims. can i have them j/k :biggrin: 
got other pics of them


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 01:51 PM~7803366
> *nice rims. can i have them j/k :biggrin:
> got other pics of them
> *


them are my throwaways they will not be on there when i'm finished :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

how much would a euro clip cost me......????????


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 30 2007, 01:51 PM~7803366
> *nice rims. can i have them j/k :biggrin:
> got other pics of them
> *











here ya go homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Apr 30 2007, 01:43 PM~7804204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are they powder coated or did u paint them? i like them those would look nice on my cutt


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

paint


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 6 2007, 06:10 PM~7845971
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

a pis of my homies car from groupe


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

another one of the homies car from latin world


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

heres my ride doing a three.. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

more cutts


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

nice cutties guys!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@May 18 2007, 05:11 AM~7929145
> *nice cutties guys!
> *


hows yours coming?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whatz up guyz?Now dis is da topic fo me... :biggrin: I have a 82' CUTTY that I just got done wit da motor. :uh: It took me all winter (sinse 10/06)& about $4,000 to do it.But,it was worth it...I would post up some pix,but I can't cause Im havin a hard time wit my camra right now. :angry: But,u all can click on my profile card to see a pic of minez.I'll post up some nice pix LATER!


----------



## 253hopper (Oct 27, 2006)

lets see more :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 18 2007, 08:02 AM~7929722
> *hows yours coming?
> *



thanks for asking, the bottom is cleaned off of all the tranny fluid/hydro fluid/undercoat/ and ready to sart the welding up the holes proces, teh inner fender skins are welded up as well as the whole radiator support, under teh hood is ready for glass and bondoe, but the bottom of teh hood isnt smoothed yet  

thats whats next :biggrin: 

and yours?


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@May 20 2007, 04:15 PM~7942231
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lovin this leafing down the side :biggrin: NICE!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

MY CUTTY @ ELYSIAN PARK MAY 6.STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@May 20 2007, 12:26 PM~7941233
> *thanks for asking, the bottom is cleaned off of all the tranny fluid/hydro fluid/undercoat/ and ready to sart the welding up the holes proces, teh inner fender skins are welded up as well as the whole radiator support, under teh hood is ready for glass and bondoe, but the bottom of teh hood isnt smoothed yet
> 
> thats whats next :biggrin:
> ...


i'm still working on my interior (suede/vinyl) and getting ready to throw on the euro-clip and repaint it... but while it's getting painted i might take the engine out and redo everything... :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 21 2007, 09:14 AM~7946952
> *i'm still working on my interior (suede/vinyl) and getting ready to throw on the euro-clip and repaint it... but while it's getting painted i might take the engine out and redo everything... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 4 2006, 11:52 PM~6695768
> *
> 
> Brown Sugar  :biggrin:
> *


what color is this?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

GREAT TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

my project #5





















gotta love them cuttys... t-tops, bucket seats, console in the middle, power everythin, leather, euro clip, .....


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@May 20 2007, 12:19 PM~7941207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ive always loved this car


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 21 2007, 11:21 PM~7953628
> *what color is this?
> *


kandy rootbeer brown... check it out on Lowriding Underground...


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

DAMN I MISS MY CUTTY!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 22 2007, 08:19 AM~7954771
> *kandy rootbeer brown... check it out on Lowriding Underground...
> *



DAMN BRO!!!! your website is lookin GREAT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

lots of nice rides on there :biggrin: 

i really like the layout, its easy to navigate


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

NICE


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@May 22 2007, 08:32 AM~7954853
> *DAMN BRO!!!!  your website is lookin GREAT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> lots of nice rides on there :biggrin:
> ...


that's what i was going for... i'm always lookin' for new content too... get alot of build up pics from burned up to on fire! then i can post it like a build up on my site :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 22 2007, 09:05 AM~7955057
> *that's what i was going for... i'm always lookin' for new content too... get alot of build up pics from burned up to on fire! then i can post it like a build up on my site  :biggrin:
> *



:burn: :burn: :tears:


----------



## art132000 (Oct 25, 2006)

some pics of my cutlass what do you think
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340348


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by art132000_@May 23 2007, 12:34 PM~7963641
> *some pics of my cutlass what do you think
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340348
> *


nice clean cutty fool... your engine bay looks clean, i still need headers and alot more chrome accessories, what valve covers are those i like them plain... i haven't taken pics yet of the a/c i just put in so that adds a little more clutter but in arizona you need that shit... i'll be chroming it all out later...




























oh and any pics of that monte next to it?


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

818 that's a clean cutty! i can't wait to put my euro clip on and repaint my shit...


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 23 2007, 02:55 PM~7963792
> *nice clean cutty fool... your engine bay looks clean, i still need headers and alot more chrome accessories, what valve covers are those i like them plain... i haven't taken pics yet of the a/c i just put in so that adds a little more clutter but in arizona you need that shit... i'll be chroming it all out later...
> 
> 
> ...


Clean cutty man. :thumbsup: Did your year model come with those grills and did you have them chromed?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@May 23 2007, 02:11 PM~7964410
> *
> 
> 
> ...




wow clean ass car here :biggrin: i like that color and the window tint is cool


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 23 2007, 12:55 PM~7963792
> *nice clean cutty fool... your engine bay looks clean, i still need headers and alot more chrome accessories, what valve covers are those i like them plain... i haven't taken pics yet of the a/c i just put in so that adds a little more clutter but in arizona you need that shit... i'll be chroming it all out later...
> 
> 
> ...




Nice ride Ricky!! that thing site low bro!!


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

thanks.. there so many cutty I want my to be very different..


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@May 23 2007, 03:11 PM~7964410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiice !! I'd like to see more of this one if possible . . :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84+May 23 2007, 04:44 PM~7965490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fool... it's not even lifted yet (cut coils, front and back) so hopefully it will be even lower when i lift it


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

here some more..


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Clean cutty, eight1eight. Pinks not really my color, but that interior is clean. Also like the graphic on the outside. Big ups. :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

818 why don't you paint the gauges pink too? looks clean but that interior is bright... that shit blinded me right now, but i like your color scheme it's not one you see everyday... :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAMERS86 (May 22, 2007)

JUST DROPPIN SOME FLIXS OF MY 86 CUTTY


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

nice shit dreamer... i like the little red accents on the rims and striping/leafing... :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAMERS86 (May 22, 2007)

THANKS I.K RICO MY SHIT IS GETING ALL DONE UP AGAIN I'AM GOING WITH THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK YOU KNOW WITH ALL THE PATTERNS AND THE FADES IT'S ALL GETTING DONE BY STONE COLD KUSTOMS HE HAS A SITE HERE YOU COULD ORDER PAINT FROM HIM AND CHECK OUT HIS WORK GO TO PAINT AND BODY ANF LOOK FOR THE BEST PAINT AND BODY IN CENTRAL CALI THANKS AGAIN FOR THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 20 2007, 09:50 PM~7944875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## masondixon (Feb 6, 2007)

my 87 cutty, no dro's yet, but they come'n soon


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Jun 1 2007, 10:30 PM~8026857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I always liked 4 door Cutlasses... I almost got one awhile back.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 1 2007, 11:16 AM~8023306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic right here


----------



## bigbody94lac (Mar 17, 2006)

my 88 cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Paint looks clean as f**k. Good job bigbody94lac
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hell yeah bad ass patterns! what color candy you sprayin' over that?


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

WOAH


----------



## bigbody94lac (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jun 4 2007, 10:49 PM~8042102
> *WOAH
> *


i dont think he's usin candy - he said somethin about a toner called pancake silver


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

some BIG "M" cutties


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 5 2007, 08:13 PM~8049512
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's my style of Kutty right there!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 7 2007, 03:44 PM~7639121
> *that bitch is clean..  To bad I already bought mine last year and sold it already
> *


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

mine


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

just a few from my files


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

bravo your shit is clean as fuck homie, the t tops, euro clip, and i don't know the color is just different with the matching rims it all goes goood... you got any interior, trunk, or under the hood pics? i'm lovin' it homie...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 8 2007, 07:52 AM~8064344
> *bravo your shit is clean as fuck homie, the t tops, euro clip, and i don't know the color is just different with the matching rims it all goes goood... you got any interior, trunk, or under the hood pics? i'm lovin' it homie...
> *


Thanks homie, heres a link to my full build up of the car, ima clean it up and takes some real pics soon, cutty build up> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=218432&st=40


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Danny's "El Diablo"

ELiTE C.C.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 9 2007, 08:31 AM~8071353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbody94lac_@Jun 3 2007, 02:18 PM~8032864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

cool


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

lost my grill today gas hoppin down the street. :angry: need to find a new one.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn homie if i would've known i would picked up the one i saw at the junkyard on saturday... it needs to be rechromed but i can get it for you if you want it... i'ma sell mine after i put on the euro clip but that might be another month or two... i didn't get the one from the junkyard cause i didn't think anybody would need just one...


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

damn you all just made me want to keep my 80 cutty.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 11 2007, 08:16 AM~8081434
> *damn homie if i would've known i would picked up the one i saw at the junkyard on saturday... it needs to be rechromed but i can get it for you if you want it... i'ma sell mine after i put on the euro clip but that might be another month or two... i didn't get the one from the junkyard cause i didn't think anybody would need just one...
> *




i'm gonna hit up the junkyards this week for one. but thnx homie. i dont even wanna drive her no more :biggrin: she looks ugly missing a tooth


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z295/tsacco/DSCN0408.jpg

heres mine in the process of getting painted and striped by angelo


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 13 2007, 05:11 PM~8098747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm diging those photos right there :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 10 2007, 08:14 PM~8078534
> *lost my grill today gas hoppin down the street. :angry:  need to find a new one.
> 
> 
> ...


It's all good brother, you're representin' all day. . . . .may I suggest the junk-yard off of Craig rd. and Lamb, they never let me down


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 13 2007, 11:22 PM~8101148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


G knows what's up!! how you been UCE!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jun 13 2007, 09:23 PM~8101155
> *G knows what's up!! how you been UCE!!
> *



just working on my car . i guess i'll see you in VEGAS


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:biggrin: clean ass cutty!


> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 14 2007, 12:30 AM~8101200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 13 2007, 10:22 PM~8101148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

still looking clean albert!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

thanks bro.... I wanna tear her down to do some thangs...

but using it as a daily Driver to work, till i get wifey a new Whip

Her old 1 was demolished by a Drunk Driver... :angry:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 20 2007, 09:55 AM~8141383
> *thanks bro.... I wanna tear her down to do some thangs...
> 
> but using it as a daily Driver to work, till i get wifey a new Whip
> ...


me too i need to get a new daily


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Jun 1 2007, 11:30 PM~8026857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 20 2007, 06:31 AM~8140314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  
where did u get the grill made at?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Marios Autoworks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

WHAT'S UP RICO HOW'S UR RIDE COMIN.DID U DO ANYTHING 2 IT. AIRBAG OR HYDRO.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 20 2007, 06:31 AM~8140314
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM......THATS CLEAN AS HELL...............MIRACLES C.C. ......... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 20 2007, 06:45 PM~8144337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 20 2007, 06:07 PM~8144168
> *WHAT'S UP RICO HOW'S UR RIDE COMIN.DID U DO ANYTHING 2 IT. AIRBAG OR HYDRO.
> *


What's up tone!? i'm still workin' on my interior my door panels are done, i pulled the dash the other day and i'ma start glassing and molding it tonight after i get my a/c finished... that's my main goal for the next month is to finish my interior... i'll post some pics soon... oh and i changed the top/kit color to match the new interior... like this...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 21 2007, 10:33 AM~8147783
> *What's up tone!? i'm still workin' on my interior my door panels are done, i pulled the dash the other day and i'ma start glassing and molding it tonight after i get my a/c finished... that's my main goal for the next month is to finish my interior... i'll post some pics soon... oh and i changed the top/kit color to match the new interior... like this...
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good keep it up.yea i have 2 meet my friends homie 2day get a price a price on my interior.then i want 2 do under the hood just need more $ :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 20 2007, 10:44 AM~8141664
> *me too i need to get a new daily
> *


  

http://adcache.cycletrader.com/5/9/0/88512990.htm

http://adcache.cycletrader.com/5/0/8/89294808.htm

http://adcache.cycletrader.com/5/5/9/89164559.htm


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Mar 14 2007, 09:14 AM~7475814
> *
> :0  :0  :0  owner built
> *


I swear I seen that car on cali-swangin!

Says hes got deltas, and yes it has sounds!!!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

mine..


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

here's my ride sittin on some new shoes


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbody94lac_@Jun 3 2007, 02:18 PM~8032864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit balls!!!!! :0 That is phat ass fuck right there!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jun 23 2007, 01:50 PM~8162051
> *I swear I seen that car on cali-swangin!
> 
> Says hes got deltas, and yes it has sounds!!!
> *


BACK THEN IT DID HAVE DELTAS......YES IT WAS ON CALI SWANGIN............I'VE DONE A FEW CHANGES SINCE THEN...............


----------



## BIG ROB (Oct 6, 2005)

1976 olds supreme


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: Here you go homie!!!!


----------



## BIG ROB (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

THE BLUE BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ROB_@Jun 26 2007, 11:24 PM~8184080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG ROB (Oct 6, 2005)

nice ride homie, thanks for help


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ROB_@Jun 26 2007, 11:29 PM~8184123
> *nice ride homie, thanks for help
> *


----------



## VIEJA LOCA (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 8 2003, 03:26 PM~668265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :cheesy:


----------



## VIEJA LOCA (Jun 27, 2007)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJA LOCA (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 13 2007, 11:24 PM~8101163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Color :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ROB_@Jun 26 2007, 09:15 PM~8183990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clene shit 

what year?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 27 2007, 12:20 AM~8184495
> *clene shit
> 
> what year?
> *


Looks like a 77 or 76......... :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJA LOCA_@Jun 26 2007, 10:14 PM~8184445
> *NICE :cheesy:
> *


CLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIES, ANY BODY GOT MORE PICS. OF THAT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Jun 26 2007, 09:24 PM~8184084
> *THE BLUE BITCH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


badass car


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jun 23 2007, 02:13 PM~8162148
> *mine..
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THAT USED TO BE THE HOMEBOY JUAN'S RIDE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ROB_@Jun 26 2007, 08:15 PM~8183990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Need to see more of those cuttys on the scene


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 06:39 AM~8212129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 3  what kind of setups in it?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jul 1 2007, 11:03 AM~8212901
> *nice 3    what kind of setups in it?
> *


believe it or not 2 pump with 10" strokes in the rear


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Jun 26 2007, 09:24 PM~8184084
> *THE BLUE BITCH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2007, 01:50 PM~8213462
> *believe it or not 2 pump with 10" strokes in the rear
> *


 :0 thats badass


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 12 2006, 06:55 PM~5033943
> *my wip
> *



 :biggrin: :0  :biggrin: :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Jun 26 2007, 09:24 PM~8184084
> *THE BLUE BITCH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ROB (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 26 2007, 11:20 PM~8184495
> *clene shit
> 
> what year?
> *


sorry bro, havent been on for a while. it is a 76 olds supreme


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

HERES MINE STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

HERE SOME FROM G2G CRUISE NITE LAST MONTH


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Dammm i cant wait to get my cutty done cars look alsome :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HEY..............BIG MICK-DOGG............
THANX FOR POSTING UP MY CUTTY!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

What's up everyone! If anyone is interested, check out my Build-Up topic ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=350125


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 11 2007, 11:55 PM~8289974
> *HEY..............BIG MICK-DOGG............
> THANX FOR POSTING UP MY CUTTY!! :biggrin:
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE!!!
LOVE THAT CUTT ! LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

anymore pics of that beige cutty. i likes


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

My old 76 brougham


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Jul 13 2007, 12:12 AM~8299173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS MY OLD 76 BROUGHAM :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

You wish lol


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Jul 13 2007, 12:19 AM~8299210
> *You wish lol
> *


I MADE THAT CAR LOOK BETTER JUST DRIVING IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

I shoulda never sold that car but gotta move on to bigger and better thing you know.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Jul 13 2007, 12:21 AM~8299220
> *I shoulda never sold that car but gotta move on to bigger and better thing you know.
> *


AND NOW YOU HAVE A BIG BODY CADDI, AND A 60' IMPALA..........DAMN I WISH I WAS A BALLA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Just tryin to live like you big dogg


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*REALITY PHOENIX CC * STILL OR WHAT?


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm keeping it alive


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Jul 13 2007, 12:25 AM~8299232
> *Just tryin to live like you big dogg
> *


HEY I'M GOING TO BE ORDERING A BIG LOAD OF WHEELS OF YOUR INTERESTED IN ANYTHING INPARTICULAR


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Jul 13 2007, 12:26 AM~8299239
> *I'm keeping it alive
> *


WELL YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB DOGG


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm thinking of something new for my lac something with black lips


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

and all chrome 13's for the 60 how much?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Jul 13 2007, 12:27 AM~8299247
> *I'm thinking of something new for my lac something with black lips
> *


DO YOU WANT TO COME OVER AND TALK ABOUT IT CAUSE I'M MAKING THE ORDER ON MONDAY MORNING, PLUS I'LL HOOK YOU UP WITH A GOOD PRICE


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll stop by this weekend you gonna be home?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Jul 13 2007, 12:31 AM~8299257
> *I'll stop by this weekend you gonna be home?
> *


 IN AND OUT BUT YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET AHOLD OF ME THROUGH MY CELL


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Right on I'll call you before I head over there I'll talk to you later I gotta go to work in the morning . Good night bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Jul 13 2007, 12:34 AM~8299274
> *Right on I'll call you before I head over there I'll talk to you later I gotta go to work in the morning . Good night bro
> *


PEACE OUT BRO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Pic from today!! :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Stoppin @ the Gas station to Get some Drank


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Xscape 2 Paradise Cruising the Streets, with Talk of the Town!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> HERE YA GO THATS MY HOMEBOYS....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 28 2005, 04:25 PM~3903320
> *HERE YA GO THATS MY HOMEBOYS....
> *










THATS A BAD ASS CUTTY FROM DA 305.....


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

T T T

...just because.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

MY DUECE.....


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 16 2007, 08:50 PM~8323769
> *MY DUECE.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 16 2007, 02:49 PM~8319262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/post-22765-1127939137.jpg[/img]
TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

mo cutt's


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 16 2007, 02:49 PM~8319262
> *
> 
> 
> ...











30FUKN5


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

you ever get your grills 81cutty?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 19 2007, 03:12 PM~8346075
> *Few more..
> 
> 
> ...


lux cutty from LuxuriouS louisville chapter


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn that lux cutty came out nice, i can't wait to throw on my euro clip, paint it, pattern it, stripe it, and leaf it... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 19 2007, 02:12 PM~8346630
> *you ever get your grills 81cutty?
> *




no i went to 3 different junkyards and i cant find the matching one. thats the only style grill i like. plus even if i find a set different style grill they are busted. i took the other grill off it looks better with them off than having one. i wanna get a billet one made like this one


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats a nice color blue :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

My cutty.. Sorry for the bad cell phone pic, does the car no justice










It is currently getting cut  should be done within the next day or so.. will post better pics with an actual camera once the juice install in finished, along with a buildup thread :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

one more...


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

Trying to get things done.



























It will be at its finest when its finish so haters laugh know


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Thats wat im sayin also


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jul 22 2007, 04:12 PM~8365362
> *Trying to get things done.
> 
> 
> ...


We all start Somewhere.... Stay on it.....


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> [/quoTHATS HOW THE BIG M DOSE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jul 22 2007, 04:12 PM~8365362
> *Trying to get things done.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah bro 
keep us updated


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

*CHECK ME OUT ON LOWRIDING UNDERGROUND *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 23 2007, 12:16 PM~8371477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good 
:thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Nice!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 24 2007, 09:06 PM~8384201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 24 2007, 09:23 PM~8384367
> *wtf  :roflmao:
> *




whats so funny bout my homies old ice cream truck?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 24 2007, 09:44 PM~8384541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 24 2007, 09:44 PM~8384541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## aramis119013 (Jul 26, 2007)

my cut dog


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

guys i know she is a pieceo right know but i only
got 700 bucks in er got a long road ahead.307 runs like new


----------



## VEGAS_CRUISER (May 24, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jul 26 2007, 07:27 AM~8394855
> *:werd:
> *


whats werd homie that i'm tring to make something out of nothing
:dunno:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h47/rug442/DSCF6367.jpg :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h47/rug4...nt=DSCF0948.jpg


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamin81_@Jul 26 2007, 07:03 PM~8400545
> *whats werd homie  that i'm tring to make something out of nothing
> :dunno:
> *


Yep.... Like I told the Last Guy... We all gotta start Somewhere.....

When ur done cats are gonna flip when they see how u started....Stay on it bro!!


----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have any pics of this car is it grey or a mint green
this pic was taken from a san diago topic i think the car s from there


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

The Cutty, and My lil Girls Escalade~~~


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## aramis119013 (Jul 26, 2007)

my cuttlas with a 350 tchevy


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

either your a-arms need to be extended or your frame is buckling


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## night_shift720 (Aug 3, 2006)

niiiice :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 17 2007, 01:42 PM~8327335
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/br...-1127939137.jpg[/img]
****************


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

my car...
ass end:








Nose end:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

one of the car club members.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 4 2007, 06:36 PM~8472493
> *my car...
> ass end:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

my bro's 72 cutlass on 22"s


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Aug 6 2007, 01:30 AM~8481910
> *my bro's 72 cutlass on 22"s
> 
> 
> ...


i like that shit...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

b :biggrin: ump


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

man i wish i would of kept my old ones :tears:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

My project  I have alot more planned for it :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

bump..wouldnt want this topic lost


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 2 2007, 11:15 AM~8454472
> *[/img]
> ****************
> *http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/br...-1127939137.jpg[/url


http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/post-22765-1127939137.jpg]


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 4 2007, 08:36 PM~8472493
> *my car...
> ass end:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

can any of u guys post pics of setups in cuttys with 8 batts on the side...my buddy says it cant be done but i've seen a couple cars with them
woops i meant 4 on each side...


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

MY DUCE....UNDER CONST.....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jul 30 2007, 11:07 PM~8433613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cars lookin good :thumbsup: damm cant to get my cutty like that.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 11 2007, 12:10 AM~8526823
> *cars lookin good :thumbsup: damm cant to get my cutty like that.
> *


Thanks Bro.... Ur Cutty is CLean already... What u talkin Bout!!

Stay Up!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 11 2007, 12:07 AM~8526806
> *MY DUCE....UNDER CONST.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 have a pic of the cutty wagon or know what page its on?


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 11 2007, 02:06 PM~8528999
> *any1 have a pic of the cutty wagon or know what page its on?
> *


the red one with the euro clip thats always on the shaw????


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 11 2007, 02:20 PM~8529746
> *the red one with the euro clip thats always on the shaw????
> *



its a red show car 

i know its here but i dont wanna go thru all 130? pages to look for it


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S17_7ILEPxs


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

......................


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Aug 7 2007, 03:35 PM~8496048
> *man i wish i would of kept my old ones :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 13 2007, 03:45 AM~8540338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 13 2007, 04:46 AM~8540340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That Bitch is BADD!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any one have any trim clips 
i need some asap lmk thanks


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Aug 7 2007, 03:35 PM~8496048
> *man i wish i would of kept my old ones :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


those muthfuckers r sick!!! i wont mine done like that!!!! i need to find some1 to hook my cutttty up with a drop top!!! :worship: :worship: them cuttys is bad ass


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 15 2007, 09:14 PM~8565125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE YOU DON'T SEE TYPES OF SPOKES ON A CUTLASS ANYMORE PICS OF THAT CAR ITS BAD ASS


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

my new setup


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Aug 16 2007, 03:19 AM~8566688
> *my new setup
> 
> 
> ...


you cutty is bad ass bro much props on that shit


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 16 2007, 11:45 AM~8568408
> *you cutty is bad ass bro much props on that shit
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking to trade this for fully done G-body,caddy,or Lincoln


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

THE HOMIES FROM DA 209


----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

any of you guys goin to the midwest mayem show in lexington


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 17 2007, 10:25 PM~8581446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

tomasa

fine hoe


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 11 2007, 12:05 AM~8526507
> *can any of u guys post pics of setups in cuttys with 8 batts on the side...my buddy says it cant be done but i've seen a couple cars with them
> woops i meant 4 on each side...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

from this










to this










to this


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

for sale.....$6000 o.b.o


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 17 2007, 10:25 PM~8581446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet lookin car


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

bump...


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Aug 20 2007, 11:17 AM~8596558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick cuttty!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 05:39 PM~8590717
> *Sweet lookin car
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

here's mine 

fresh paint


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 24 2007, 04:21 PM~8634705
> *here's mine
> 
> fresh paint
> ...


nice cutttty


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

shaved header panel emblem :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 24 2007, 07:44 PM~8635960
> *nice cutttty
> *


thanks

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 24 2007, 04:21 PM~8634705
> *here's mine
> 
> fresh paint
> ...


thats fuckin nice who did ur paint


----------



## ROGEESTILO (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 05:39 PM~8590717
> *Sweet lookin car
> *


What car? I only saw a honey in blue  :wow:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 24 2007, 04:21 PM~8634705
> *here's mine
> 
> fresh paint
> ...


Thats a alsome lookin car :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 25 2007, 07:30 PM~8641034
> *thats fuckin nice who did ur paint
> *


pintas auto body in fremont ca

and thanks bro i still havnt met you yet eather bro


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

bump for the olds in you.... :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

This one is for sale. heres the sale topic link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=356697&st=0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 26 2007, 09:10 AM~8643320
> *pintas auto body in fremont ca
> 
> and thanks bro i still havnt met you yet eather bro
> *


I THINK WERE GOING 2 UR GUYS PICNIC


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

the cutty of my homie J .... he got no internet so.... :0 shit hes just to lazy too post some pics so im doin it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Just II Loww SD '84


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 12 2006, 06:55 PM~5033943
> *my wip
> *



LOVING IT


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

selling my 84 cutty 4,000. i dont want to sell it but i came in to some financal issues and i have to let it go. i did the paint and switches but i wasnt able to start on the interior. its original blue, only thing wrong on the inside is the front drivers seat is torn up.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ANYONE SELLING A EURO CLIP??????


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n165/yazmin_012/alexcuttypainted3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n165/yazmin_012/alexcuttypainted1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:0 ready 4 paint!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Shot with Canon PowerShot A530 at 2007-09-04









Shot at 2007-09-04


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

For best trade,looking for nice G-bodiesCaddies,and Lincs,will also consider trade plus cash


drivetrain-327, 202 camelback heads,wrapped headers,oversized cam,edelbrock intake,edelbrock 650 carb,edelbrock air cleaner,chrome valve covers,crome pulleys,chrome fan shroud,400 radiator,tranny radiator/cooler,700 r4 tranny,dual flowmaster exhaust,andb&m shift kit.
Body-straight body,no rust,all emblems,trim,grill,and bumpers new,new windshield,new paint,and chrome cowl
Interior-recently done all red tweed and vinyl guts,new carpet and carpet mats,no rips,tears,or blemishes on interior material
Frame/under carriage-frame and under carriage very solid,no rust 
Rims-White powder coated dishes and hubs with gold nipples and chrome spokes,zenith style knock offshttp://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/vynetyme/
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02650.flv
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02658.flv


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TONE'S 84CUTTY AT STREETLOW SHOW N SAN JO


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

heres some pics of mine :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

MY HOMEBOYS SINGLE PUMP CUTTY


----------



## ultimateolds (Oct 7, 2006)

hey everyone i need a rear bumper for my 80' cutlass supreme classic i think a 79' will work the same oh and suggestions on wats better hydros or airbags thks just leave me a message or email me at [email protected]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

any red cutlasses. i want to paint mine candy red with a tan top. or red with gold leafing and some pinstriping.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

OLD CAR SHOW PICS


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

this one is for sale....CHEAP!!!!

1984 cutlass supreme
$1500 

Engine
1987 v6
Don’t know how many miles on it but it does run strong.

Exterior
2 tone silver/blue
Chrome 13x7 with tires(one knock-off damaged)
Body is very good condition…never crashed. Has small scratches and scuff marks but nothing major. Little rust along bottom of doors.

Interior
Blue double pillow cloth
Billet steering wheel
Billet rearview mirror
Dash does have some cracks on it
I have center piece of dash where a/c vents are. It has a psi guage mounted on it.

Sound system
Chrome 12’s are blown(but look pretty)
Sealed box
Chrome 1600w 2ch. Diesel audio amp.(great amp)
Small 250w 4ch. Mids/high amp
2006 model pioneer cd, mp3 player with aux input and remote

Suspension
Air ride with:
4 firestone airbags
BRAND NEW chrome viair 480c
Chrome 5 gallon tank
Square D adjustable 200 psi pressure switch
4- 3/8” valves rear
4- ½” SMC valves front
250 psi pressure guage	

Extras
Original rims/tires
Near complete set of chrome rockers
Extra set of rear brake light…painted candy red
NEW Seals for tune up: rear main, timing cover, valve cover, oil pan

Car is on overall good condition, needs MINOR tlc. I was in the process of changing rear main seal and never finished so the car right now is on jack stands. Everything has been removed to finish the job (tranny, driveshaft, oil pan, torque converter, and fly wheel) A good mechanic can get this back up in less than 2 hours. Car runs great and has a new carb and alternator. You will notice that some of the front suspension was removed…I will have it back up. A/C works but only blows out the bottom. *I can let it go for less but without rims or system.* If you have any questions just contact me


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT! where can i get the chrome trim that goes around the front and rear bumpers!?!?
i cant seem to find that shit :angry:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

looking for a fully wraped frame ???? pm me if got one


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 24 2007, 04:21 PM~8634705
> *here's mine
> 
> fresh paint
> ...


lets see a before pic uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

my cutty is on pg 127


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

here's a pic of my homie thomas cuttie.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

and the ever infamous BACK YARD BOOGIE from C.G. 3 licks, on the bumper!!


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

holly shit a bucs cutty I like.....I was going to paint my car that color back to the drawing boared.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Sep 15 2007, 01:13 AM~8795468
> *TTT! where can i get the chrome trim that goes around the front and rear bumpers!?!?
> i cant seem to find that shit :angry:
> *


they have it at kragens it comes n a roll......after market....like $15 bucks.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

COOL-TOWN AZ


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Sep 15 2007, 05:57 PM~8798219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit almost looks photo shop to me :uh: :uh:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Before with Air ride and 18's









Now 3 pump'd


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

hell no, that shit wasn't photo shop. that was at a picnic last year.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 11 2007, 12:07 AM~8526806
> *MY DUCE....UNDER CONST.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

4 SALE


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Sep 16 2007, 06:27 AM~8800649
> *That shit almost looks photo shop to me :uh:  :uh:
> *


Naw dogg that wasnt photo shopped...That shit got up on 3 licks for real.....Saw it myself


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Try the color of Mint,looks diffrent,


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2 -T -T


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## KJ-5 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 4 2007, 10:21 PM~8717899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im lovin those pins on the hood.... thats sicc as fuck.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

almost done :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:uh: buy my front chrome *****... :angry:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 30 2007, 05:47 PM~8902509
> *:uh:  buy my front chrome *****... :angry:
> *



i got 2 sets thou jus didnt have the right pieces to attach i need a rear piece thou :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Still working on my Cutty


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

all most don!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 14 2007, 07:48 PM~9000401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 14 2007, 10:23 PM~9001969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 14 2007, 09:48 PM~9000401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that paint job is sick! :worship:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats a clean cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i like the look of that grill wat year is that they made em like that? :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

1986


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 dang it mine is a 86 but i had to put 84s in cause they were messin


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

anybody know if the euro grills would fit without changing the whole front clip over?
as in like having the 2 headlights setup with the euro grills? anyone done that b4?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Oct 16 2007, 02:00 PM~9015601
> *anybody know if the euro grills would fit without changing the whole front clip over?
> as in like having the 2 headlights setup with the euro grills? anyone done that b4?
> *


cant say ive seen that before :0


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

DONT THINK IT WOULD WORK, DIFFERENT BUMPER, EURO GRILLS DONT ANGLE OUT IN FRONT AT BOTTOM AND THE ADDITION OF CORNER MARKER LIGHTS ON HEADER PANEL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 14 2007, 10:48 PM~9000401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn your shittt is rawwww as fuckin homie.....mad props


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Oct 16 2007, 02:08 PM~9015679
> *DONT THINK IT WOULD WORK, DIFFERENT BUMPER, EURO GRILLS DONT ANGLE OUT IN FRONT AT BOTTOM AND THE ADDITION OF CORNER MARKER LIGHTS ON HEADER PANEL
> *


x2 :0 but thats y there is fiberglass a bondo u can always mod it to make it look the way u wont


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Oct 16 2007, 01:01 PM~9015085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS CLEAN SAY WERE DID U GET THAT LICENSE PLATE? LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

FOR SALE /TRADE


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Oct 20 2007, 11:51 AM~9045429
> *FOR SALE /TRADE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: . . cleaaan !


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii+Oct 16 2007, 02:00 PM~9015601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will not work, it will leave a huge whole at the bottom on the bumper cover... believe me i found out first hand... here are some pics before i got the whole clip changed out...


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 19 2007, 01:01 PM~9040031
> *THAT SHIT IS CLEAN SAY WERE DID U GET THAT LICENSE PLATE? LOOKS BAD ASS
> *


THANKS, I PICKED UP THAT PLATE OFF EBAY.


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Oct 21 2007, 12:32 PM~9051171
> *It will not work, it will leave a huge whole at the bottom on the bumper cover... believe me i found out first hand... here are some pics before i got the whole clip changed out...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THAT WOULD BE ALOT OF BONDO!! :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Oct 22 2007, 10:01 AM~9056781
> *:wow: THAT WOULD BE ALOT OF BONDO!! :biggrin:
> *


exactly... it just doesn't work... but no worries, here's the whole clip together...


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 3 2003, 11:03 PM~588294
> *myne
> *


here is a SAN DIEGO cutty this how we do cuttys......


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 3 2003, 11:41 PM~588342
> *
> *










san diego cutty


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 3 2003, 11:03 PM~588294
> *myne
> *


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 3 2003, 11:42 PM~588344
> *
> *


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 4 2003, 12:55 AM~588518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what size cylinders you running in the rear? i wanna hit high 50's low 60's with my cutty... :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Apr 22 2003, 12:18 AM~629423
> *:0  :biggrin: Bone stock :biggrin:
> *


one lick


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

that cutty is gettin up


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey sandiego619 what's up with the cylinders?


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Oct 21 2007, 02:32 PM~9051171
> *It will not work, it will leave a huge whole at the bottom on the bumper cover... believe me i found out first hand... here are some pics before i got the whole clip changed out...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics homie! your cutty is lookin good wit that euro on it :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Oct 25 2007, 07:37 AM~9080033
> *thanks for the pics homie! your cutty is lookin good wit that euro on it  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie... if you want the euro look without the euro clip just get some '86 grills and some caprice headlights... i don't like how the cutlass looks without the '86 grills or euro clip...


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

MY HOMIES 79


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## mfuentes (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 3 2003, 11:00 PM~588291
> *I'm going to buy one so let's see them
> anyone?
> *


----------



## mfuentes (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mfuentes_@Nov 2 2007, 05:04 PM~9141994
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

cuttys lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## creativity#1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is my Kutty from Creativity Car Club In Central Cali. 
Chop Top with custom interior. check it out!!! :twak:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creativity#1_@Nov 17 2007, 12:54 AM~9246300
> *Here is my Kutty from Creativity Car Club In Central Cali.
> Chop Top with custom interior. check it out!!! :twak:
> 
> ...


nice paint, clean cutty mayne! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

bump for the cuttys :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cliff81_@Nov 21 2007, 01:12 AM~9271422
> *
> the loyalty one's c.c.
> *


nice cutty homie


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS MY CUZ CUTTLAS ON THE WORK'S


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

That's clean homie. Let's see some more pics!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 25 2007, 02:08 PM~9300154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Nov 25 2007, 01:23 PM~9300620
> *That's clean homie. Let's see some more pics!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## In2Deep (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea yea that s tight...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks homies


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 25 2007, 11:18 PM~9304961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

beast like :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## In2Deep (Sep 10, 2007)

I take my hat off to that red cutty.....had something like that in mind.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by In2Deep_@Nov 26 2007, 06:23 PM~9311170
> *I take my hat off to that red cutty.....had something like that in mind.
> *


x2 real clean :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by In2Deep+Nov 26 2007, 06:23 PM~9311170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies

its just a street ride tho


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 26 2007, 11:29 PM~9313247
> *ttt
> *


cutty looks alsome man speaily with the fat whites it sets of my blue on mine :biggrin: but did u go skinnie whites on it :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 26 2007, 09:32 PM~9313274
> *:biggrin:
> cutty looks alsome man speaily with the fat whites it sets of my blue on mine :biggrin:  but did u go skinnie whites on it  :0
> *


thanks 
i like skinies better bro 
there hella cleener than fats in my oppinon


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

my 83


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

i wish my cutty was done, there alot of nice cutlasses


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoLo 6T4_@Nov 27 2007, 06:14 AM~9315068
> *my 83
> 
> 
> ...


that cutty is hittin


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

clene


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 27 2007, 01:11 PM~9317406
> *that cutty is hittin
> *


thks fo the props bro....still alota work to b done...to serve dat gold piston pumpa......lol


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Nov 27 2007, 12:45 PM~9317712
> *New Friends Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any other cutts ??


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

heres a not so good pic of my 78 T-top cuttdogg.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

a few of my sedan


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

some more that i liked :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Love that 4 door man!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks homie :biggrin: hopefully it will look a lot different(better) next year


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I almost bought one... But the deal fell through.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

damn no shit. ive seen plenty for sale in houston if you wanna come get one 

you got a good eye though man, a lot of people overlook these cars...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 2 2007, 11:34 PM~9360707
> *damn no shit. ive seen plenty for sale in houston if you wanna come get one
> 
> you got a good eye though man, a lot of people overlook these cars...
> *


For sure. I dig the 4 door g-bodies... They don't get any love.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 3 2007, 02:33 AM~9360705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: too clean!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 2 2007, 11:36 PM~9360726
> *:cheesy: too clean!
> *


That's the only picture I've ever seen of it.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mfuentes (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 3 2003, 11:00 PM~588291
> *I'm going to buy one so let's see them
> anyone?
> *


----------



## mfuentes (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 21310_@Dec 10 2007, 08:11 PM~9422361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of shocks are those, never seen any like them :dunno: clean ass cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Dec 2 2007, 10:31 PM~9359601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice !!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Oct 20 2007, 12:51 PM~9045429
> *FOR SALE /TRADE
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
got damn I LOVE THIS CUTTY!!!


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Dec 11 2007, 09:06 AM~9425072
> *What kind of shocks are those, never seen any like them :dunno: clean ass cutty  :thumbsup:
> *


Nitrogen Shocks...


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 21310_@Dec 10 2007, 09:11 PM~9422361
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ive seen this cutty out in bakersfield smashing down Ming :biggrin: 
bad ass cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks to Jose (Painter) and Freddie and Worldwide Rollerz Only Family //


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's a side view of my cutty


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

here's my 83 not done yet


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Dec 16 2007, 05:17 PM~9466336
> *here's my 83 not done yet
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the diamond plate?


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

i know its been on there 4 3yrs what can i say


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 16 2007, 11:34 AM~9464506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 21310+Dec 12 2007, 09:14 PM~9440456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

MY 1985 CUTTY SS...FIRST PAINT JOB 2002


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

REPRESENTING THE UNIQUE LADIES CC...SECOND PAINT JOB...2004


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

LADY HYPNOTIQ...REPPING THE UNIQUE LADIES CC & BC...3RD PAINT JOB...2007


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

heres my entry, still waitin to get some striping done to it


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 18 2007, 06:16 PM~9478410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size of cylinders do u have in the back, sorry im not goin to hate. im try to decide if i want hydroz or air cause this is my daily and i dont want to mess with the stock back. aslo i want to run the shocks on it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 19 2007, 12:58 AM~9481827
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pm me tha name of that blue please, that is nice


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

anyone got tips on cutting the bumper for a conti kit?
does the cutlass bumper even need to be cut? :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield+Dec 20 2007, 09:56 AM~9492016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think you have to cut it....it should mount through the bumper with nutz and bolts


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 20 2007, 11:24 AM~9492586
> *nutz and bolts
> *


like the snack? seen a bag of nuts and bolts in safeway for $5.99. is this a good deal? :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 11:29 AM~9492626
> *like the snack? seen a bag of nuts and bolts in safeway for $5.99. is this a good deal? :biggrin:
> *


more compliclated than just nuts and bolts trust me


----------



## Supreme859 (Dec 18, 2007)

mannnnnn them cutlass's is nice as hell, anybody know where i can get doors for a 87 cutlass and a euro header ? PM ME


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 20 2007, 12:47 PM~9493133
> *more compliclated than just nuts and bolts trust me
> *


well they have shreddies and pretzels in them too nahmeans?


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 20 2007, 11:43 AM~9491946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: anymore pics?


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

one of the cleanest i have seen...nice ride ^^^^


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 12:08 PM~9492080
> *anyone got tips on cutting the bumper for a conti kit?
> does the cutlass bumper even need to be cut? :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=350125
check this buildup out, he should be able to answer all your booty kit questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Dec 20 2007, 09:42 AM~9491940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutttttys


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Dec 20 2007, 05:22 PM~9495079
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=350125
> check this buildup out, he should be able to answer all your booty kit questions.  :thumbsup:
> *


thats one clean build up. i appreciate it!
thanks zooter. :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 20 2007, 12:47 PM~9493133
> *more compliclated than just nuts and bolts trust me
> *


it doesnt look like it though?
or are you saying weld it to the bumper?

but bolting it on should be just as good if its not gonna be hopping. as far as complication the only real thing i see of difficulty if lining it up and making it level?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

the hardest thing is making the latch and if you want to drill tru your freshly painted kandy bumper gaurd which i didnt its gonna take more thinking that just bolting it right up like a caddy or a regal bumper


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

Heres mine 85 Cutlass Salon















car not done just slowly putting it back together


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 21 2007, 12:11 AM~9498945
> *the hardest thing is making the latch and if you want to drill tru your freshly painted kandy bumper gaurd which i didnt its gonna take more thinking that just bolting it right up like a caddy or a regal bumper
> *


well its not painted yet. i could always try it out, i have plenty of cutlass things laying around.
but what do you mean a latch, are talking about the latch that was on the original set up of it to be able to pull the wheel down?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeY6X1rNIOA


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL9qGDPsbj8


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG_O_6S2MAg


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 22 2007, 03:31 PM~9509073
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeY6X1rNIOA
> *



Niiiiiiicccceeee


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

정상에


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 21 2007, 06:43 PM~9504544
> *well its not painted yet. i could always try it out, i have plenty of cutlass things laying around.
> but what do you mean a latch, are talking about the latch that was on the original set up of it to be able to pull the wheel down?
> *


yes you have to cut/alter the latch, but it's nothing difficult as long as you have a welder... let me know if you want a pic, i'll take one of my setup... mine's kinda ghetto, i wanna redo the welding and get it rechromed...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i dont seemany tight cuty's on this topic.. manily solid street cars.. 

noting full show custom paint

just the last two posted car from lifestyles


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

http://immortalcarclub.com/images/uso-indy/DSC03937.jpg still trying to figure out how to post pics


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 24 2007, 01:13 PM~9521864
> *yes you have to cut/alter the latch, but it's nothing difficult as long as you have a welder... let me know if you want a pic, i'll take one of my setup... mine's kinda ghetto, i wanna redo the welding and get it rechromed...
> *


mines pretty slick. chrome is good, bucket is good except where the top latches on. its a 14" though... i'll probably still use it; dont know until my 13 arrives, whenever that happens.
i have a good welder too so that wont be too much of a problem.
sure it would be nice to see some placement pics. i'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

ttt for cuttys


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

delete


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Dec 24 2007, 03:39 PM~9522754
> *http://immortalcarclub.com/images/uso-indy/DSC03937.jpg    still trying to figure out how to post pics
> *












Here you go


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Dec 20 2007, 03:53 PM~9493900
> *one of the cleanest i have seen...nice ride ^^^^
> *


   THANKS BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Dec 20 2007, 07:40 PM~9495782
> *nice cutttttys
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG, JUST DOING THE DAMMMMMMMM THING  :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 24 2007, 01:51 PM~9522112
> *i dont seemany tight cuty's on this topic.. manily solid street cars..
> 
> noting full show custom paint
> ...


Personally I see a lot of show worthy cuttys, but a lot are also "STREET" cars which means we drive our shit some daily....Trailers are for boats, your "Caprice" is nice too but don't come in on the cuttys talkin like they all garbage we all build what we like and what fits us thats what lowridings about not buildin what the next guy thinks is hot, and a lot of these guys, myself included are doin it all at home not sending their car to they homie in Mississippi that does this shit everyday......not being critical just sayin don't down play our work.....we got more time than money.....atleast i do :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 24 2007, 10:45 PM~9525465
> *Personally I see a lot of show worthy cuttys, but a lot are also "STREET" cars which means we drive our shit some daily....Trailers are for boats, your "Caprice" is nice too but don't come in on the cuttys talkin like they all garbage we all build what we like and what fits us thats what lowridings about not buildin what the next guy thinks is hot, and a lot of these guys, myself included are doin it all at home not sending their car to they homie in Mississippi that does this shit everyday......not being critical just sayin don't down play our work.....we got more time than money.....atleast i do :biggrin:
> *


well said


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is how we do it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

ttt for the nice cuttys


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

does anyone have more pics. of this car


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

my first and now the another one im workin on slowly that i just got about a couple months ago


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Heres mine!






























































:biggrin:


----------



## 87pkutty (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## 87pkutty (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2007, 11:59 AM~9527842
> *this is how  we do it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> ...


wow that cutlass almost looks like a elcamino... :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Mar 17 2007, 02:14 PM~7497547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is there anymore pics of this?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

bump keep em comin


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Dec 27 2007, 05:08 PM~9542988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i guess not uh


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

still no pics on the install for a conti kit???


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Dec 27 2007, 02:08 PM~9542988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Sep 16 2007, 07:40 AM~8800824
> *Before with Air ride and 18's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jan 2 2008, 08:05 PM~9590021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are u runnin shocks in the back or no nice cutty by the way


----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 21310_@Dec 12 2007, 09:14 PM~9440456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ride is coverd in women 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Dec 27 2007, 04:08 PM~9542988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he should put a 100 spoke in that booty, I am sayin that only cause it looks like hes rollin on them


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Dec 29 2007, 09:20 PM~9561997
> *bump keep em comin
> *


nice pic of your car from tuesday  









took by westside66


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 14 2007, 06:48 PM~9000401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CLEAN


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

anyfor sale?????????


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

my homeboys cutty: GRAPECRUSH reppin LOW4LIFE C.C.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 16 2007, 09:33 PM~8572842
> *Looking to trade this for fully done G-body,caddy,or Lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE YOU SEEN MY HOMEBOYS 79 CUTTY THE GRAPECRUSH? CHECK IT OUT, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 20 2007, 12:40 PM~8354134
> *no i went to 3 different junkyards and i cant find the matching one. thats the only style grill i like. plus even if i find a set different style grill they are busted.  i took the other grill off it looks better with them off than having one. i wanna get a billet one made like this one
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get that grill??????????????????????


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

AQUI ESTA EL MIO 1985


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 9 2008, 09:18 PM~9651946
> *where can i get that grill??????????????????????
> *


u can order some from airbagit.com and they dont have pics. im thinkin of gettin some for my car.


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 7 2008, 11:42 PM~9635785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: 
This is a bad cutlass
Lifestyle always has badass rides and paint. Now put it together with a cutty. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 13 2008, 02:21 PM~9682869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice red cuttttty!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 7 2008, 08:48 PM~9635893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of low lows with shaved handles.. but that looks pretty clean!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jan 14 2008, 01:01 AM~9688212
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CUTTY


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

AZTLAN before it was all radical
personally I prefered this version.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 4 2003, 01:41 AM~588342
> *
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

where are all the underestimated g bodies....the 78-80's???


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jan 16 2008, 10:31 PM~9715469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAWEEEEEEEET paint :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

O.G. 87 CUTTY


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

the following is my daily driver and project car..
.. hopefully one day it'll be clean as the other cuttys on this forum...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Jan 20 2008, 11:03 PM~9743798
> *O.G. 87 CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...


nice !! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jan 17 2008, 12:31 AM~9715469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hellz yeah


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Jan 21 2008, 01:03 AM~9743798
> *O.G. 87 CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> O.G. 87 CUTTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

that baby blue cutty is real clean homie!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

no doubt, thats 87 is sicc as fuck. a question about the woodgrain panels... did you make those? what type of panelling, been looking at arborite for my ideas. but it seems to flimsy.


rico, ya never got to me with those pics of the kit. 
hella let me down man.... hella let me down. :cheesy:


anyone see a cutty with an LS front bumper?
passed by a candy blue cutty tonight and the guy had a monte ls bumper. it didnt look too shabby.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

any offers? :yes:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Jan 21 2008, 12:03 AM~9743798
> *O.G. 87 CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...



this is one bad ass ride :thumbsup: 

is it for sale?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jan 14 2008, 12:01 AM~9688212
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


got some install pics for that bumper kit???
please?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

KEEP THEM PICS. COMING HOMIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

more cutts


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jan 23 2008, 02:00 AM~9761787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

any pics of a 78 WHITE cutlass?


----------



## Hoopallday83 (Sep 17, 2007)

IT DONT FIT IN BUT O WELL, I BUILT IT...










ANOTHER PIC


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 27 2008, 03:11 AM~9793965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id roll with it :0 jus needs some bondo


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 16 2008, 08:47 PM~9713349
> *where are all the underestimated g bodies....the 78-80's???
> *


guess the 78-80 underdogs get no love huh...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

guys quick question...will the 81-97 body style rear window trim fit the 78-80 body style???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

what kinda gas mileage do you guys with the V8's getting, i have the 260 4.3L it seems like a guzzler, but we'll see once i give it a tune up!!!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

The chrome inserts on the rear and front bumpers,where can you get it at?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I seen the it on ebay but can you get it anywhere else


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

any paint/auto body supply


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 29 2008, 08:48 PM~9817635
> *The chrome inserts on the rear and front bumpers,where can you get it at?
> *



pep-boys, auto-zone


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

really!? :0 i didn't know that, i'll have to check that shit out asap :cheesy: hey guys let's see some pics of the engine bays on these cutty's... anybody done any swaps or upgrades?

here's my 350 SBC as it looks now... but i got some "camaro dreams" coming soon...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 02:00 PM~9823182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

this is one of my new members cuttys from my club.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 02:00 PM~9823182
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE CAR!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Jan 20 2008, 11:03 PM~9743798
> *O.G. 87 CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...



ANOTHER NICE CUTTY!! wow! big pimp shit here! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Jan 30 2008, 06:04 PM~9824245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks if u go to casper u can see it :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 08:21 PM~9826712
> *thanks man  :cheesy:
> Thanks if u go to casper u can see it  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



sweet bro cant wait to check it out!!


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 27 2008, 08:51 AM~9794686
> *guess the 78-80 underdogs get no love huh...???
> *


no shit huh?? those are my favorite years... :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jan 30 2008, 10:36 PM~9826836
> *sweet bro cant wait to check it out!!
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: yea i cant wait to show it off :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gervais_85_@Jan 31 2008, 02:37 AM~9829023
> *no shit huh?? those are my favorite years... :uh:
> *


well...here's my new daily...nothing special just to get me from point a to point b!!!


































*check this out...the origianl 8~track player...and it works, it came with a "tape" adapter...how fucken cool is this shit!!!*


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

:0 thats clean bro


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

i only got these side shotsjusts learned how to post pics 87


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 4 2003, 05:24 PM~589636
> *Here's my 71' It's probably not the year your looking for but it's still a cutty!
> *


 thats the year im looking for how much


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

TTT FOR THE CUTTYS


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

dbl post lol :biggrin:


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/cad...nt=P8170026.flv


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

my ole turd


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

Wheres TODO ORO would post pic but dont have none


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 2 2008, 08:05 AM~9847995
> * Wheres TODO ORO would post pic but dont have none
> *


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 2 2008, 08:17 AM~9848018
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 2 2008, 10:12 AM~9848009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Feb 2 2008, 07:05 AM~9847995
> * Wheres TODO ORO would post pic but dont have none
> *


damn mike just wants to shut down this topic  

i have a pic or two from the majestics picnic here

and a video of it in action here

hey mike hit me up, i wanna do a feature of your car on the site homie...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 2 2008, 12:12 PM~9849232
> *damn mike just wants to shut down this topic
> 
> i have a pic or two from the majestics picnic here
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

me & my brothers ride


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 31 2008, 04:44 PM~9834070
> *well...here's my new daily...nothing special just to get me from point a to point b!!!
> 
> 
> ...




damn bro ive been trying to get me one of them 8 track radios for a while........looks good


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

single to the nose :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 9 2008, 07:18 PM~9651946
> *where can i get that grill??????????????????????
> *


Marois autoworks out of Pamona greg makes them he is from Estilo car club he did one for a green cutlass from that club.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

jackrabbit wat kind of dump is that? And how good is it.


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

my cutty 2 pumps SHOWTIME set up!!!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Feb 5 2008, 03:42 PM~9870453
> *jackrabbit wat kind of dump is that? And how good is it.
> *


REDS SUPER MAX PISTON PUMP

ITS A GREAT PUMP, I PUT A PRESTOLITE MOTOR ON IT AND #13 IN IT 

IT CAME WITH A SUPER 80 AND I USED THAT HEAD FOR ANOTHER PUMP


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

looking for 1983-1988 turn signal lever


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 9 2008, 05:45 PM~9904292
> *looking for 1983-1988 turn signal lever
> 
> 
> ...


you're looking for one or you have one for sale?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 9 2008, 09:25 PM~9904940
> *you're looking for one or you have one for sale?
> *


hahha
nah im looking for one, but i see how you got confused


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 31 2008, 04:44 PM~9834070
> *well...here's my new daily...nothing special just to get me from point a to point b!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What year is your cutlass? mine is a 78, it has a working 8 track too, but it looks differents from yours(im debating whether i should leave it in or take it out)...nice cutlass by the way!


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

my 78..t-tops..


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

hold up iam new iam trying to get it right


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

there we go


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 12 2008, 02:09 PM~9925096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   ---LOOKiNG REAL CLEAN

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 03:04 PM~9943168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is looking good bro


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Damn bro your ride is tight! Got any more pics of your ride?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 14 2008, 03:50 PM~9943898
> *Damn bro your ride is tight! Got any more pics of your ride?
> *


YA BRO GO TO PROJECT RIDES NEW CUTLASS


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

I GOT THIS CUTTLAS FOR SALE **BORN 2 HOP*** ASKING 4000 ONLY NEEDS A SET UP!!










THIS CAR GOT ME 2 CROWS KING OF THE STREET BY YONG HOGG!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

sincitycutty's cutt










lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

Tha homie's


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 05:04 PM~9943168
> *
> 
> 
> ...



car is looking good!!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 12 2008, 03:08 PM~9925087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man thats a clean ass cutlass. much props on it :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Feb 12 2008, 01:40 AM~9921965
> *my 78..t-tops..
> 
> 
> ...


man....thats nice right there...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Feb 12 2008, 01:30 AM~9921889
> *What year is your cutlass? mine is a 78, it has a working 8 track too, but it looks differents from yours(im debating whether i should leave it in or take it out)...nice cutlass by the way!
> *


mine's a 79 supreme brougham...!!! im leaving mine in there because it works as well...im makeing a console for my deck, speakeres and those 3 gauge sets (temp-volts-oil pressure) im putting in!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 01:21 AM~9947549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  what size coils you running?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 15 2008, 04:08 PM~9951643
> *nice   what size coils you running?
> *



thanks. 4 1/2 up front cut one turn on them


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

those some bad ass cutty there u guys post up, wish my cutty was done and painted clean like urs guys


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

keep them commin :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 15 2008, 04:16 PM~9951698
> *those some bad ass cutty there u guys post up, wish my cutty was done and painted clean like urs guys
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 04:13 PM~9951676
> *thanks. 4 1/2 up front cut one turn on them
> *


i like the way it sits


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 15 2008, 04:27 PM~9951774
> *i like the way it sits
> *



thanks me too. alot of people do too. 1 inch xtension on a-arms 4 1/2 up front and 3 tons in the back with 3 turns on them.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 3 2008, 01:04 PM~9855430
> *Marois autoworks out of Pamona greg makes them he is from Estilo car club he did one for a green cutlass from that club.
> *



Greg is from ELITE CC


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 08:44 PM~9954224
> *Greg is from ELITE CC
> *


i was thinking the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

my favorite topic...cutlass supreme...with a side of chrome...lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

that's right born 2 hop doing the thammmmmm thang years back!!!











:biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Feb 16 2008, 10:42 PM~9960405
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice cutty

clean paint job


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I'LL HAVE TO REPOST MY BOYZ OLD CUTTY


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 17 2008, 05:52 PM~9965356
> *
> *


damn im good at hittin switches :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Feb 16 2008, 09:56 PM~9960482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like the paint job


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

cool thanks something diff..from others...thanks


----------



## LowlyG-bodyDriver (Nov 29, 2007)

What's up people Just bought an 87 cutty supream and was looking to see if anyone knows any good places for parts and see if I can get any good ideas as far as a setup goes.


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

this is mine...


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

for u guys that have more skills in this game. what size of cylinders do i go for since im using my stock driveshaft.but i still what the back high but not to tear it up?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 18 2008, 09:15 AM~9969370
> *for u guys that have more skills in this game. what size of cylinders do i go for since im using my stock driveshaft.but i still what the back high but not to tear it up?
> *



12"


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 17 2008, 06:52 PM~9965356
> *
> *


what is up with the rear of your car. sounds like your batts are really low or you got a bad seal on your pumphead


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Feb 16 2008, 09:56 PM~9960482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 17 2008, 08:52 PM~9966754
> *damn im good at hittin switches  :biggrin:
> *



no your not


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 18 2008, 10:25 AM~9969403
> *12"
> *


coil under or coil over i forgot to put this in


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 12 2008, 02:12 PM~9925115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks 
good


----------



## upsndowns (Jan 11, 2008)

would like to see better pics of this fine '75  !! what size of rims are you rollin'?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

well...i lowered, primered pulled the vynal off, added a steering wheel and shifter!!! changes up the view a lil bit...im working on a center console, and a enclosure for the subs now...

before:









after:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

was a clean cutty.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 10:44 PM~9954224
> *Greg is from ELITE CC
> *


I just noticed i typed the wrong name in i must have been drinking.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

bump for the fest :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

just a little something i found out how to do on my computer...looks cool i thought.. :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

hers another one... :0 







:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

this is for majestics4life her you go.. :biggrin: 







:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

this is for majestics4life her you go.. :biggrin: 







:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

thats my car^^^^^^ :scrutinize:


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Feb 26 2008, 01:24 AM~10031363
> *this is for majestics4life her you go.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2008, 02:37 AM~10031952
> *thats my car^^^^^^ :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...



just trying to get something to draw on, for my paint scheme,


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

not mine,fernandos the wicked from RO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

There aren't enough old school Cuttys in this thread.

My 67 Cutlass Supreme


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

i like that '67


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks man.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

did it by my lonely :biggrin: keepin it real 





































http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n124/buggsyjackrabbit/1-13-2007-
10.jpg


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

me and my brother built. family is the only people i fuck with.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin: gettin new paint this spring its 20 degrees out right now up here in mn but as soon as it reaches 60 or 70 im paintin


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

it had alot of dry pearl in it before didnt weigh it so its gonna be really hard to know how much to add usually we use a digi to measure the pearl


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 29 2008, 05:59 PM~10060841
> *There aren't enough old school Cuttys in this thread.
> 
> My 67 Cutlass Supreme
> ...


THATS BADASS :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 2 2008, 02:30 PM~10071013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any pics from the driver side showing the 3 wheel?


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

my brother in-laws- old car


----------



## varriograndevista (Mar 2, 2008)

nice rides


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

my 78 olds in the making just started working on it :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

tell me what you think of da tat on my arm lol 







:biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ultimateolds (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Mar 4 2008, 01:57 AM~10083220
> *tell me what you think of da tat on my arm lol
> 
> 
> ...


hey if u ever need to get rid of that rear bumper let me know ive been looking for one forever for my 80' cutlass supreme classic


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Mar 4 2008, 01:57 AM~10083220
> *tell me what you think of da tat on my arm lol
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit, my cutty is yours lil brutha!!!










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

NICE TRIPLE GOLD HOMIE :thumbsup: YOU SHOULD PAINT THAT CANDY RED N GOLD FLAKE IT AND GOLD IT OUT OR GREEN


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Oldschool Cutty for sale. >>> Click here.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

MY 85


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 6 2008, 10:21 PM~10108874
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

heres my shit!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 7 2008, 06:50 PM~10115918
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice car :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 29 2008, 05:59 PM~10060841
> *There aren't enough old school Cuttys in this thread.
> 
> My 67 Cutlass Supreme
> ...


nice clean cutty heres a small pic of mine trying to get it out this summer!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)




----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

[IMG







]http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc262/jpenrod2/cutlass1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

for the ones who wanted to know .this was my brothers car ,and i wrecked the shit out of it.


----------



## 4pumpcutty (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 4pumpcutty (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 27 2008, 01:28 PM~10269378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where's yo teef nukka :biggrin:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

what a shame....


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT..


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Mar 28 2008, 12:35 PM~10277602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a problem its repairable


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 29 2008, 12:27 AM~10282214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen it in fresno :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 29 2008, 12:27 AM~10282214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 2 2008, 08:20 AM~9848026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM LIKE THAT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

bump


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

Threw some 14's on my daily  ...


----------



## PYEPYE71 (Jan 19, 2008)

should i lift it? :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402241


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 7 2008, 05:45 PM~10115883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS PIC :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Apr 4 2008, 07:42 AM~10332866
> *LOVE THIS PIC :cheesy:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/user/mrsericamf08


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Mar 24 2008, 03:36 PM~10244117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF THE WRECK


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Apr 9 2008, 11:59 PM~10379358
> *ANY PICS OF THE WRECK
> *


look back a page or two you'll see it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## blackonblack (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm commin slowy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Apr 10 2008, 01:04 AM~10378740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe my eyes!!!!! This is how my shit is gonna look but I'm doing something to my hood. I called mysele being oringnal wit the SS wing, heres my daily but my project got T-tops







:thumbsup:


----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

Heres my boy's shit


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 21 2008, 05:12 PM~9998623
> *
> *



R those 14s or 13s?


----------



## KJ-5 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

spikes cutty


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 21 2008, 07:22 PM~10470875
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

nice rides!!!


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 22 2008, 10:38 PM~10482232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MORE PICS ????? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 01:26 PM~10486164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking tight !!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 16 2007, 02:49 PM~8319262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 16 2007, 02:49 PM~8319262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my old cutty!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

My 85 Cutty at work yesterday! :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

my 84 cutlass


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 22 2008, 11:38 PM~10482232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad-azz picture bro, is that from the Mag or did u make that ?!?!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 1 2008, 06:08 PM~10554753
> *That's a bad-azz picture bro, is that from the Mag or did u make that ?!?!
> *



got it from photobucket


----------



## low84cutlass (Mar 7, 2008)

ready for paint!!!!!
















pics of the cutty the next day from the paint shop....clean!!!!!now ,time to put it together....


----------



## low84cutlass (Mar 7, 2008)

ready for paint!!!!!
















pics of the cutty the next day from the paint shop....clean!!!!!now ,time to put it together....


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Apr 30 2008, 10:13 AM~10541861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lockup


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 1 2008, 10:11 PM~10556464
> *got it from photobucket
> *


Tight! does anyone know how to use photoshop to makesomething like that ?!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 2 2008, 06:45 PM~10563418
> *Tight! does anyone know how to use photoshop to makesomething like that ?!
> *



i dont i wish i did :biggrin: 

ttt for cuttys


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 25 2008, 09:15 AM~10501176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

NICE 3WHEEL


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

my homeboy ride. :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

I wanna see more....!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 23 2008, 12:38 AM~10482232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



To FoolishinVegas.

Pretty sure I could do something like this with your car. Just pm me or post the pics you would like.


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is my cutty. Just getting started








































And here is one when we were buffing and waxing, I'll post more tommorrow


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

the date on pics where we were sanding it, is all fucked up. it was really march 1 of 08


----------



## F.M.818 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by F.M.818_@May 6 2008, 06:41 PM~10593260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 24 2008, 01:41 AM~10240034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 my homeboy had the same name and color schem picked out for his cutty but he hasent started on his yet


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Feb 25 2008, 11:24 PM~10031363
> *this is for majestics4life her you go.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


color page for the kids lol :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

84 CUTLASS 4 SALE. :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=408375#


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Thats A Clean Ass Cutty Homie, Hopefully Soon I'll Start Working On Mine


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## F.M.818 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is what it looks like now. Nothing fancy, the car was a little dirty and the pics give it now justice, It really looks better in person. Anyway here it is
























I left the top white, beacuse I wanna throw some patterns on it here in the next month or so


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*any pics of 78-79 cutty hoppers? :dunno: *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 08:54 PM~10648588
> *
> *


















:biggrin:


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@May 13 2008, 11:31 PM~10650219
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WE WANT TO SEE THIS AT THE BLVD ACES PICNIC JUNE 29.......


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 14 2008, 06:09 AM~10651689
> *WE WANT TO SEE THIS AT THE BLVD ACES PICNIC JUNE 29.......
> *


we'll be there homie, :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@May 6 2008, 05:15 PM~10591932
> *To FoolishinVegas.
> 
> Pretty sure I could do something like this with your car. Just pm me or post the pics you would like.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 15 2008, 11:28 AM~10661350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY CLEAN....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

got me a euro clip


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

the grille looks broken , nice gettin the clip though


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@May 16 2008, 10:10 PM~10674596
> *the grille looks broken , nice gettin the clip though
> *



its not put together rigth. i need 2 bezels and 1 grill.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 16 2008, 11:54 PM~10674499
> *got me a euro clip
> 
> 
> ...



YOU LUCKY BITCH.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NICE CANT WAIT TO GET MINE.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 17 2008, 08:55 AM~10676355
> *YOU LUCKY BITCH....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> NICE CANT WAIT TO GET MINE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GTCUTTYAZ (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@May 7 2008, 06:35 AM~10597173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 15 2008, 09:28 AM~10661350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

:0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

anyone feel like trading?


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 16 2008, 09:54 PM~10674499
> *got me a euro clip
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn that looks familiar


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 20 2008, 02:11 AM~10693989
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice homie.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 20 2008, 05:10 AM~10694316
> *nice homie.
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cutdawg83 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 11 2008, 03:20 PM~10628799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## cutdawg83 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@May 13 2008, 08:04 PM~10647456
> *Here is what it looks like now.  Nothing fancy, the car was a little dirty and the pics give it now justice, It really looks better in person.  Anyway here it is
> 
> 
> ...


straight car bro


----------



## cutdawg83 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluecutlass863_@May 14 2008, 12:31 AM~10650219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass right there


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutdawg83_@May 20 2008, 07:05 PM~10699483
> *straight car bro
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks homeboy, I'm fixing to order the HYDROS in about 2 weeks


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10674499
> *got me a euro clip
> 
> 
> ...


got mine today.. i'm gettin the chrome moldings on the weekend.. might just end up trading this one for another one thats coming on the weekend.. we'll see.. easy fix though.


















mite put this 2 










on this


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84 (May 10, 2008)

84 cutty


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

1985 CUTLASS SUPREME


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TAKIN MY 87 CUTLASS HOPPER TO A DIFFERENT LEVEL HOMIES


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10727297


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

BEFORE I STRIPPED IT...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@May 29 2008, 11:51 PM~10768619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cutty homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 20 2008, 02:11 AM~10693989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is one straight body, I hope to get mine that straight :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 26 2008, 12:11 AM~10736941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

MY 85 CUTTY AKA { GANGSTER BULLET}DEDICATED TO THE RAIDERS N MY HOMIES IN L.A HARBOR AREA IN WILMINGTON..........FRM THE 507 TO L.A 213 310 ROLLING SUR3NO WAY....


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

OHH YEAH MY EX 96 LINCOLN LOWLOW R.I.P. MY LINCOLN TRADE IT FOR A 64 IMPALA N SOME ONE STOLE IT FRM THE GUY I TRADE IT. N GOT BURN FUKIN FAGGETS OHH WELL.....


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: FW MORE PICS STILL ON THE MAKING GETTING LAMBO DOORS,SPLIT TRUNK .TEALT HOOD.AND GETTING A NEW PAINT JO,AND MURALS ALL AROUND THE DOOR PANNELS. :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@May 29 2008, 11:48 PM~10768597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a bad mothafucker!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Nov 30 2007, 03:23 PM~9342131
> *heres a not so good pic of my 78 T-top cuttdogg.
> 
> 
> ...


love this body style...(78-80) :biggrin:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@May 30 2008, 06:32 PM~10774379
> *love this body style...(78-80) :biggrin:
> *


thanks...its also my favorite, thats why i bought it :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

part cutty


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 31 2008, 01:00 AM~10776679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that car


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

Mine is for Sale


---->THE CHAMP FOR SALE ;(


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@May 30 2008, 07:49 PM~10774483
> *thanks...its also my favorite, thats why i bought it :biggrin:
> *


especially with t-tops...thats the get down!


----------



## j_marlon88 (May 7, 2008)

hay this kind of off the subject but i just got mine and does anyone no where 2 get parts for an 85 like crome grill lights and the trunk wheel cuz im from nj so ye pm me thanx alot


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 13 2007, 05:35 AM~8540316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you cut the center section of the roof out like this car do you have to reinforce the windshield area and roof ? i want to do this to my car but i want to make im ready for the extra work if i have to reinforce every thing. thanks for any and all help.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@May 31 2008, 01:41 PM~10778590
> *especially with t-tops...thats the get down!
> *


 :thumbsup: t-tops


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@May 31 2008, 10:27 AM~10777864
> *Mine is for Sale
> ---->THE CHAMP FOR SALE ;(
> *


thats clean......why u sellin??


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@May 30 2008, 06:35 PM~10774130
> *this is a bad mothafucker!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie for the compement.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Some very nice cuttys in here. Keep them coming. :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TONE'S 84CUTTY AKA LONLY1 
FACTORY T-TOP'S


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 3 2008, 10:31 AM~10787429
> *Some very nice cuttys in here. Keep them coming. :yes:
> *


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 08:13 PM~10792329
> *
> 
> TONE'S 84CUTTY AKA LONLY1
> ...


looks tuff with tha street glow


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 10:04 PM~10784116
> *thats clean......why u sellin??
> *


for money


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 10:13 PM~10792329
> *
> 
> TONE'S 84CUTTY AKA LONLY1
> ...


NICE, REMINDS ME OF MINE ILL POST PICS WHEN ITS DONE BEING PAINTED NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 31 2008, 02:00 AM~10776679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 31 2008, 02:00 AM~10776679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Jun 4 2008, 10:35 PM~10801359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE... DAMN I WISH I COULD GET A EUROCLIP :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 5 2008, 12:15 PM~10804416
> *VERY NICE... DAMN I WISH I COULD GET A EUROCLIP  :biggrin:
> *




BROKE ****** CANT GET EURO CLIPS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 6 2008, 11:38 AM~10812596
> *BROKE ****** CANT GET EURO CLIPS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

TIME FOR A TOAST, TO THE HATERS THAT HATE YOU THE MOST AND TO THE FRIENDS THAT PRETEND TO BE YOUR FOLKS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

[












:cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 31 2008, 04:00 AM~10776679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: nice!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone have pictures of the green and purple one before I look through 85 pages lol. :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

HERE IS MY 85 SUPREME FROM PHOENIX ARIZONA



















FINALLY GOT MY CONTINENTAL KIT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Jun 11 2008, 08:28 PM~10850820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 more pics


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Jun 11 2008, 10:57 PM~10851209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CANT W8 2 C DA FINAL STAGE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Jun 11 2008, 08:57 PM~10851209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

thanx everyone i cant wait to be driveing her and by the way its a street car no sho 4 her


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

Before 









After


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Jun 11 2008, 08:28 PM~10850820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

nice cutlass smurf...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smurf509_@Jun 14 2008, 12:59 PM~10869531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Jun 11 2008, 07:28 PM~10850820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t tops :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jus picked this one up last week for 800 bucks!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jus picked this one up for 800 bucks!!!


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 14 2008, 05:36 PM~10870684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great deal...


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smurf509_@Jun 14 2008, 12:59 PM~10869531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Pulled mine out today after all that rain finally ended.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 15 2008, 10:53 AM~10873513
> *Pulled mine out today after all that rain finally ended.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Jun 14 2008, 05:06 PM~10870550
> *t tops  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i love them :biggrin:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 15 2008, 09:53 AM~10873513
> *Pulled mine out today after all that rain finally ended.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick ass ride bro!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TONE'S 84 CUTTY W/ FACTORY T TOP WILL B GETTIN READY 4 PAINT N 2 WEEKS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 15 2008, 10:25 PM~10877285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

one things ive always wondered.... why the are the front plate holders so rare (uncommon)?
seems like i only see them on a few cars, and the price for a new one is around $40-$50.


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 16 2008, 08:31 PM~10885181
> *one things ive always wondered.... why the are the front plate holders so rare (uncommon)?
> seems like i only see them on a few cars, and the price for a new one is around $40-$50.
> *


really?? i threw mine away....i think there ugly.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 16 2008, 12:25 AM~10877285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I ALWAYS LIKED THIS BITCH..... NICE AND CLEAN..


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pako_@May 21 2008, 02:26 AM~10702195
> *got mine today.. i'm gettin the chrome moldings on the weekend.. might just end up trading this one for another one thats coming on the weekend.. we'll see.. easy fix though.
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WUT IM TALKING BOUT :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

*Anybody have a Euro clip for a 87 Cutty.....PM Me Please*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 17 2008, 04:34 AM~10886649
> *I ALWAYS LIKED THIS BITCH..... NICE AND CLEAN..
> *


thank :biggrin: gettin ready 4 paint and i just chromed out the under carriage


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 15 2008, 11:25 PM~10877285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS 1 BADASS CUTLASS HOMIE I LIKE YOUR STYLE.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Keep the Cutty coming Gbody family :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 19 2008, 02:16 PM~10907133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NEEDS TO GO 600 CASH LOCAL PICK UP G BODY ONLY  

A ARMS FROM A CADDY 









REAR TRAILING ARMS









AND REAR END


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for the Cuttys


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 19 2008, 09:28 PM~10910556
> *TTT for the Cuttys
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

x3


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*PEEEEKABOOO! :0 *


> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 19 2008, 04:16 PM~10907133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Jun 11 2008, 08:28 PM~10850820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you know where i can get some t top parts for my cutty?? im missing the driver side top, did come with the car when i bought it


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 20 2008, 09:46 PM~10917676
> *do you know where i can get some t top parts for my cutty?? im missing the driver side top, did come with the car when i bought it
> *


HOPEFULLY ILL BE HAVIN SOME PARTS IN 2 WEEKS ILL LET YOU KNOW SOMETHING THEN  



AND


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 16 2008, 12:25 AM~10877285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice, been thinkin about putting my old street glow on mine :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 15 2008, 10:25 PM~10877285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE NEVER THOUGHT OF PUTTIN THEM NEON LIGHTS ON LOOKS REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Jun 21 2008, 09:04 AM~10918867
> *THATS NICE NEVER THOUGHT OF PUTTIN THEM NEON LIGHTS ON LOOKS REAL NICE :thumbsup:
> *


thats what I was thinkin


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LIL OG 65IMPALA SS (May 22, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

just bought me a project cutty.. cant wait to start on it..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_DADYSGIRL-SKANLESS C.C._


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_307-V8 ENGINE ALMOST DONE_
























































































































]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 20 2008, 09:46 PM~10917676
> *do you know where i can get some t top parts for my cutty?? im missing the driver side top, did come with the car when i bought it
> *


there was some for sale at the long beach swapmeet...they were off an 84 with tinted glass...ill keep an eye out next time


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Jun 21 2008, 05:20 AM~10918689
> *HOPEFULLY ILL BE HAVIN SOME PARTS IN 2 WEEKS ILL LET YOU KNOW SOMETHING THEN
> AND
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jun 22 2008, 10:17 PM~10929371
> *
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jun 22 2008, 10:17 PM~10929371
> *
> 
> *


nice lockup


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ooops, wrong pic :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

one of my favs


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Jun 21 2008, 05:20 AM~10918689
> *HOPEFULLY ILL BE HAVIN SOME PARTS IN 2 WEEKS ILL LET YOU KNOW SOMETHING THEN
> AND
> 
> ...


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 7 2008, 02:21 AM~10817760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

ROB VANDERSLICE JUST FINISHED THIS ONE

CUTTY. HOPPER. EURO CLIP...

VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS BACK IN THAT ASS!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bad ass paint job!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

its coming........  
slow and steady, got excited and just had to throw on my new rims.
some chrome coming back on the 3rd, and getting the lower mouldings back on the 8th. 

then gonna wait till this next winter and throw some hydros in; Pitbull 2 pump set up.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

my old cutty... :tears:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 28 2008, 10:56 PM~10972837
> *its coming........
> slow and steady, got excited and just had to throw on my new rims.
> some chrome coming back on the 3rd, and getting the lower mouldings back on the 8th.
> ...


I CAN SEE THEM 1/4 WINDOWS AND WHAT PAID DID YA USE THAT SHITS TIGHTY TIGHT SON~!!!
IM GETTIN MY WHT REG REPAINTED THIS WEEK~!!!!!!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

g-body lac seats for sale $250


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Jun 29 2008, 12:15 PM~10974520
> *I CAN SEE THEM 1/4 WINDOWS AND WHAT PAID DID YA USE THAT SHITS TIGHTY TIGHT SON~!!!
> IM GETTIN MY WHT REG REPAINTED THIS WEEK~!!!!!!!
> *


you know how it is.... fancy shit cant sit in the corner.  
once im done my move i'll be sending some shit down to get engraved.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 2 2008, 11:34 PM~11003128
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cutty85 (Oct 11, 2007)

Reppin the 915 in the 757


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84 (May 10, 2008)

my 84 olds cutlass


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

putting this on my cutty


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 7 2008, 01:47 PM~11029698
> *putting this on my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

ohhh shiitt. lookin better already

heres a pic for you, to get you to get it done :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

damn cutlass' and thier tranny problems :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 01:55 PM~11039109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good  Im still debating to put the euro clip on or not


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Im just gonna re-paint mine... two tone this ride.... hydros will be put in next week, but the color is just to plain..


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jul 9 2008, 05:23 PM~11049287
> *Im just gonna re-paint mine... two tone this ride.... hydros will be put in next week, but the color is just to plain..
> 
> 
> ...



:0 clean cutty homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

congrats on the euro......


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Jul 9 2008, 03:54 PM~11049056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnkz


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

it kinda matches? now the bumper cover.. bring it over and we can work on it


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## richkid (Mar 20, 2008)

*My first low low.... :biggrin: 8duce cutlass supreme half top







 *


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

anyone got a dash 4sale?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 9 2008, 10:25 PM~11051216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, ill show you my ride with the clip this weekend, just got done paintin it


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 5 2008, 12:52 PM~11017687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Jul 5 2008, 02:51 PM~11017685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who painted it sheen?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

any body know where i can get some t top parts for my cuty?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

HIT ME UP I CAN GET THE GLASS IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT?

THE T-TOP CUTTYS HAVE RE-ENFORCED ROOF AREAS TOO.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

well the dude who i bought it from let his girl friend drive it she jumped on the freeway and didn lock it down and there went the driver side whole top. so i need the whole thing. i dont know bout the reinforced parts on the top?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

YEAH IF ITS NOT A T-TOP ALLREADY YOU MAY WANT TO RECONSIDER UNLESS YOU GOT THE WHOLE TOP TO CUT CUZ CUTTING THE TOP WILL BUCKLE UNLESS ITS REINFORCED


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ha ha its a factory t top. im sure they took care of that at the factory


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

A FEW TEAM JENDAS CUTTY'S!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Lay63Low (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:0 TTT


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jul 9 2008, 06:23 PM~11049287
> *Im just gonna re-paint mine... two tone this ride.... hydros will be put in next week, but the color is just to plain..
> 
> 
> ...



keep us updated.... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

fuck these bastards are money pits if you get into doing everything. :angry: 
gotta redo the wiring in mine looks as if there was 4 decks installed at once or someshit theres so much loose wiring  

looks like another 5 months off the road (give or take) :uh: 


anyone ever been down on their cars, almost like "why bother" ? - going through that period now.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 19 2008, 06:17 PM~11128958
> *fuck these bastards are money pits if you get into doing everything. :angry:
> gotta redo the wiring in mine looks as if there was 4 decks installed at once or someshit theres so much loose wiring
> 
> ...




my car been sitting in the driveway since october, :angry: need engine work. gave up on it and was looking for another car but i decided to keep her and start working on her


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 19 2008, 08:17 PM~11128958
> *fuck these bastards are money pits if you get into doing everything. :angry:
> gotta redo the wiring in mine looks as if there was 4 decks installed at once or someshit theres so much loose wiring
> 
> ...


 :yes: 
Are parts for these at least easy to find? (Like just go in to NAPA easy)
I've had a few things in a row on my Caddy that nobody stocks anymore, not even the dealership. So I'm having to get shit custom made and I'm over it. I'm all for custom, but not radiator hoses and transmission lines. :uh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jul 19 2008, 07:09 PM~11129143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea pretty easy, but what it comes down to is one thing after another; fucked up paint job, cut/loose wires, broken gauges, messed up fuse housing, broken (hard to get) plastics, and a broken console.
I guess I gotta laugh at the broken shit tho, just goes back to the stupidy of some people, the painters tell me when they painted inside my trunk and under the hood they cut out a few wires (at first i thought "oh well" easy repair...:nono: ), on top of that they didnt bother to gently take out shit they just walked all over the interior and broke things.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Gonna be shaving the trunk as well, had this drawn up - thinking I may use it as a trunk mural.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 20 2008, 03:35 AM~11130889
> *Yea pretty easy, but what it comes down to is one thing after another; fucked up paint job, cut/loose wires, broken gauges, messed up fuse housing, broken (hard to get) plastics, and a broken console.
> I guess I gotta laugh at the broken shit tho, just goes back to the stupidy of some people, the painters tell me when they painted inside my trunk and under the hood they cut out a few wires (at first i thought "oh well" easy repair...:nono: ), on top of that they didnt bother to gently take out shit they just walked all over the interior and broke things.
> *


Yeah I feel you. I grabbed a Caddy a few months ago to roll as a clean daily, had one thing after another too with little hoses and shit that I haven't been able to find. I'm not trying to drop 2 large on radiator and tranny lines. I'd rather use that to redo the interior, but an interior ain't shit if you can't push it. :biggrin: 
Oh well, keep ya head up. It's just the dirty part of ridin these classics. It won't matter one bit once it's all cleaned up and cruisin. After feeling frustrated yesterday, I just shined her up and cruised around for a bit. At least she'll be shining when I drop her off at the shop tomorrow. :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

Guess ill add mine :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

heres a little update..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jul 9 2008, 03:55 PM~11049551
> *:0  clean cutty homie!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Jul 20 2008, 06:12 PM~11134354
> *Guess ill add mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 06:14 AM~11131015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DO THEY SELL THAT?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 22 2008, 12:19 PM~11149567
> *WHERE DO THEY SELL THAT?
> *


http://www.oldschoolclothinginc.com/index.html


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

ty


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

if anybody has a 4 door cutlass and needs new window sweeps and weatherstripping i have them for sale!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry11155134


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> VERY NICE..... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

mine


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 19 2008, 11:31 PM~11130411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: MAN thats one bad ass cutty i know if you pull up im off the box :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i278.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid278.photobucket.com/albums/kk83/texascityboy/mick070.flv">
lets see if it works?!?!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

OH SHIT!!!!
I got some new chrome for the front and rear. :0 :biggrin:  

Pics soon, looking like some damn mirrors.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jul 23 2008, 12:14 AM~11156035












:worship: :worship: SUPER CLEAN CUTLASS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NATEDOGG173 (Jul 25, 2008)

for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

Check this link out!!!!


http://youtube.com/watch?v=WJYdN0B_BMs


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 22 2008, 11:31 PM~11155158
> *if anybody has a 4 door cutlass and needs new window sweeps and weatherstripping i have them for sale!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry11155134
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 28 2008, 08:13 AM~11195501
> *Check this link out!!!!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=WJYdN0B_BMs
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

B4 I REPAINTED IT...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 28 2008, 02:26 PM~11197336
> *B4 I REPAINTED IT...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 18 2008, 11:44 PM~10903439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size rims are those?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Jul 29 2008, 04:17 AM~11203996
> *what size rims are those?
> *


13's looks to me


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Jul 29 2008, 02:17 AM~11203996
> *what size rims are those?
> *


13's all day homie


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

after i build my car i'm building a cutlass-strictly lowrider this time..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THIS VEHICLE IS STRAIGHT PAINTED BLACK ON BLACK HIS THE SECOND OWNER AND VEHICLE HAS A SUNROOF ALL POWER 13X7 NEW RIMS AND INTERIOR READY TO HIT THE STREETS V6 ENGINE RUNS EXCELLENT LOW MILES HERES HIS NUMBER "ONLY IN CALIFORNIA" NO TRADES. 661 526 4613 ASK FOR OR HIT ME UP WITH A PM HIS ASKING 8 GS OBO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 16 2008, 12:18 AM~11100562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I've been looking for a set of grills fot my cutty, how much you charge me to go back to the place of the pics, get them off and send them to me? :worship: :worship:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Roswell Cutty


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Jul 29 2008, 01:55 PM~11207707
> *Man I've been looking for a set of grills fot my cutty, how much you charge me to go back to the place of the pics, get them off and send them to me? :worship:  :worship:
> *


they were all fucked. tried getting that set of straights and it was broken and held together by duck tape. :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2008, 01:04 PM~11206640
> *THIS VEHICLE IS STRAIGHT  PAINTED BLACK ON BLACK HIS THE SECOND OWNER AND VEHICLE HAS A SUNROOF ALL POWER 13X7 NEW RIMS AND INTERIOR READY TO HIT THE STREETS V6 ENGINE RUNS EXCELLENT LOW MILES HERES HIS NUMBER "ONLY IN CALIFORNIA" NO TRADES. 661 526 4613 ASK FOR OR HIT ME UP WITH A PM HIS ASKING 8 GS OBO
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## that_kush87 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## that_kush87 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## that_kush87 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by that_kush87_@Jul 30 2008, 08:18 PM~11219313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean homie! Any more?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 9 2005, 05:37 PM~2703506
> *my old cutty got stolen and stripped :tears:
> *


what size rims are those?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 9 2008, 10:24 PM~11051210
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Me personally, I think you should have kept the the gangsta front G! I wouldn't have put the euro front on it. Heres my homie's Cutty......STL BuILT!  *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 1 2008, 05:08 AM~11232096
> *Me personally, I think you should have kept the the gangsta front G!  I wouldn't have put the euro front on it.  Heres my homie's Cutty......STL BuILT!
> 
> 
> ...




the og front is back on her  i'm selling the euro


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 1 2008, 11:38 PM~11239834
> *the og front is back on her    i'm selling the euro
> *


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 1 2008, 11:38 PM~11239834
> *the og front is back on her    i'm selling the euro
> *


good man!

euro fronts :thumbsdown:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 28 2008, 08:09 AM~11195485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got more pic.'s of the paint it looks dope


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt for cuttys


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

MINNESOTA MADE


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

I HAVE BOTH CLIPS FYI ILL TAKE PICS 2MORROW :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 04:03 PM~11040088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ewww this shit is sick


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

Big Shayne's Black Magic TEAM JENDAS Cutty!!!!


















































































Buggsy and His Brothers Minnesota Made Cuttys Last Year !!!!


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

WHAT UP BUGGSY?? I Got Some Good Video Of Your Hop ,,, I Just Cant Figure Out How To Upload It :angry: 











A Few pic,s from last week,,


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

View My Video

TEAM JENDAS Cutty!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

DAMN!! I REMEMBER THEM PICS HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT DRAMA :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 4 2008, 06:05 AM~11252442
> *DAMN!! I REMEMBER THEM PICS HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT DRAMA :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *




4 Sho,,,,,,,,


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 3 2008, 01:54 AM~11245487
> *you got more pic.'s of the paint it looks dope
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Aug 4 2008, 02:57 AM~11252073
> *WHAT UP BUGGSY?? I Got Some Good Video Of Your Hop ,,, I Just Cant Figure Out How To Upload It  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WOULD BE TIGHT HOMIE IF YOU GOT SOME VIDEO OF IT :biggrin: THAT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 4 2008, 05:58 PM~11256833
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

WE GOT THAT BLUE MAGIC,


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

beautiful cutty ^^^^


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Just getting started on mine lots of plans for it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Aug 3 2008, 11:28 PM~11251235
> *ewww this shit is sick
> *



does that have a chop top or convertible top?


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 3 2008, 10:28 PM~11250656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



reminds me of my old 87 same color


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

any one here went from a split bench seat to bucket seats ?? 

i bought some power bucket seats and my bench was none power so i took the bench brackets threw them on the buckets but now its dose it line up in my cutlass any one else have this problem ? 

also im lookin for a complete front seat belt set and sun visors as well


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 29 2008, 02:24 PM~11206245
> *after i build my car i'm building a cutlass-strictly lowrider this time..
> *



U HAD ONE ALREADY :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 5 2008, 04:31 PM~11267815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

MY 85 TOY SATURDAY CRUISE PHOENIX ARIZONA


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Aug 6 2008, 04:54 PM~11277027
> *:0
> *



thats nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

my daily driver to school


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 28 2008, 08:13 AM~11195501
> *Check this link out!!!!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=WJYdN0B_BMs
> *



fuck yeah oscar...that video is sick....i wanna do some hopping pix too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY AKA''GANGSTER BULLET''


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

MADE IN MINNESOTA LOL......STILL LOVE THE FUCKER 
MY EX TOWNCAR ...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 5 2008, 04:31 PM~11267815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is ridiculous... i love those pins, post a pic of the hood please!~


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 6 2008, 08:48 PM~11280014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUT OF FUCKIN NOWHERE


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jul 9 2008, 04:23 PM~11049287
> *Im just gonna re-paint mine... two tone this ride.... hydros will be put in next week, but the color is just to plain..
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty.

how much did that paint job cost?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 8 2008, 08:48 AM~11292290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin tight....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 8 2008, 06:48 AM~11292290
> *
> 
> 
> ...



saw this cutty at the uce picnic in stockton... nice ride... the set-up blew me away...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Aug 8 2008, 02:17 AM~11291631
> *nice cutty.
> 
> how much did that paint job cost?
> *


I painted it myself, but with all the material and paint I bought... about a G... thanks though bro...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Now I put in the switches... Im not done yet...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 8 2008, 12:17 PM~11294594
> *Now I put in the switches... Im not done yet...
> 
> 
> ...


one of the cleanest cutlass's i've seen in a long time  nice car :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

X2


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Aug 8 2008, 11:25 AM~11294641
> *one of the cleanest cutlass's i've seen in a long time  nice car :biggrin:
> *



thanks bro, but its hard to keep it clean as a daily driver.... just being scared of going to a store and shit... but i make it shine anyway I can... but thanks bro..


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 8 2008, 12:29 PM~11294664
> *thanks bro, but its hard to keep it clean as a daily driver.... just being scared of going to a store and shit... but i make it shine anyway I can... but thanks bro..
> *


right on,anymore pics :biggrin:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 8 2008, 12:29 PM~11294664
> *thanks bro, but its hard to keep it clean as a daily driver.... just being scared of going to a store and shit... but i make it shine anyway I can... but thanks bro..
> *


yeah man i'd keep an eye on it.
these cutlass's get jacked all the time, especially here in Phoenix Az.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Aug 8 2008, 12:25 PM~11294641
> *one of the cleanest cutlass's i've seen in a long time  nice car :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Now I can do this.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 9 2008, 06:57 PM~11303059
> *Now I can do this.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

thanks bro... Im almost done..


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT for the CUTTYS!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SinCityFleet94 (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 8 2008, 12:17 PM~11294594
> *Now I put in the switches... Im not done yet...
> 
> 
> ...




Hows the CCE setup workin out... i was plannin on goin wit CCE but i heard alot of bad things bout em...


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_DADYSGIRL 87 CUTTY 307 V-8_


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _DADYSGIRL 87 CUTTY 307 V-8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

.... thats ALOT of wave velet.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 10 2008, 03:11 PM~11306601
> *.... thats ALOT of wave velet.
> *


im dizy


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 8 2008, 11:18 AM~11294599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u change the sidmarker lights around, or was it always like that, usually the yellow is up front.....just curious, ride looks killer dawg!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_YUUP 4TH SHOW PUMP_


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Aug 4 2008, 01:59 AM~11252079
> *View My Video
> 
> TEAM JENDAS Cutty!!
> *



More, 



















TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Aug 10 2008, 11:44 AM~11306767
> *did u change the sidmarker lights around, or was it always like that, usually the yellow is up front.....just curious, ride looks killer dawg!
> *



thats how I got it bro..

EDIT... I think I put them on wrong after I put it together from when I painted it... but for some reason, I like it better that way...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Aug 10 2008, 10:14 PM~11311667
> *More,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 10 2008, 12:12 PM~11306607
> *im dizy
> *


word! sure its a nice cutlass.........but.... that gave me a headache real fast.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 11 2008, 03:06 AM~11312582
> *word! sure its a nice cutlass.........but.... that gave me a headache real fast.
> *



hey its wut she likes...... :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

a females owns that car? if so, my hat goes off to her


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SinCityFleet94_@Aug 10 2008, 02:58 AM~11305176
> *Hows the CCE setup workin out... i was plannin on goin wit CCE but i heard alot of bad things bout em...
> *



its great homie, I heard it wasnt all that great but my shit is coo... no problems... yet I should say... but its coo, I recommend it..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 11 2008, 04:35 AM~11312757
> *hey its wut she likes......  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damn rights. and to each their own!
but heres a question, where about would you get those colored wires?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 11 2008, 11:40 PM~11320638
> *:biggrin:  damn rights. and to each their own!
> but heres a question, where about would you get those colored wires?
> *



CHECK IN WHEELS AND TIRES ASK HOMEBOYS THEY DO ALMOST EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ron08 (Jul 20, 2008)

JR FIRST LOWRIDER CAR AT 15 YEARS OLD TRU RIDERZ CAR CLUB


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 11 2008, 10:37 PM~11319147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ron08 (Jul 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 14 2008, 12:00 AM~11340254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im proud of this guy. Thats 100% right there, got some help but did a good handful of it himself thats some down shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## ron08 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mikeys ride from Tru Riderz cc


----------



## ron08 (Jul 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ron08_@Aug 14 2008, 10:11 AM~11342435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass! any more pics?  :biggrin:


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ron08_@Aug 14 2008, 10:11 AM~11342435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## True Legend (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i just bought an 86 for $400 body is straight except for trunk lid,car runs and drives but the motor knocks (v-6 with a 200-4r) and the seats and dash are in PERFECT shape. ill post pics when i bring it home tomorrow..... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 15 2008, 07:31 PM~11354680
> *i just bought an 86 for $400 body is straight except for trunk lid,car runs and drives but the motor knocks (v-6 with a 200-4r) and the seats and dash are in PERFECT shape. ill post pics when i bring it home tomorrow..... :biggrin:
> *


UPGRADE THE OIL PUMP THEM MOTORS ARE NOTORIOUS FOR POOR PERFORMANCE WITH THE O.E. OIL PUMPS THEY DIDNT GET THEM RIGHT TIL ROUND 86 87 ON SOME MODELS. IF THATS THE CASE, MAYBE YOU HAVE TO ADJUST THE ROCKERS


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 16 2008, 06:56 AM~11357940
> *UPGRADE THE OIL PUMP THEM MOTORS ARE NOTORIOUS FOR POOR PERFORMANCE WITH THE  O.E. OIL PUMPS THEY DIDNT GET THEM RIGHT TIL ROUND 86 87 ON SOME MODELS. IF THATS THE CASE, MAYBE YOU HAVE TO ADJUST THE ROCKERS
> *


i might do that. gotta put a ignition lock in it to get it home so once its here i might put it all together and fire it up and see what it does. i got a chevy 305 i could build for it but wanna keep a v6 for weight and gas mileage so im probly gonna either completely rebuild the 6 thats in it or buy or trade for a good running 1. theyre usually easy to find around here and i got a malibu wagon and some other shit to trade for 1...

i had a 6 in my 83 cutt waaaay back in the days and it was a POS but i got a friend who is a buick freak and he swears he could build 1 to be the most reliable motor in the world lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowridin86 (May 16, 2008)

MY 86 CUTTY (NATURAL HIGH)


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i bought this project friday afternoon and brought it home yesterday. 86 with a v6 motor is no good but the seats and dash are good and the body is straight as an arrow. no bondo at all with the original metal. look for a build topic soon....


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

my 85 Cutlass Salon


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

GOT THE CHROME ON....woo hoo..... (those small pieces are at Eazy's shop right now!) :0 








































:biggrin: its coming along....


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

notice I put my rear view on the dash.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 17 2008, 10:45 PM~11368228
> *GOT THE CHROME ON....woo hoo..... (those small pieces are at Eazy's shop right now!) :0
> 
> 
> ...



nice and yes i did noticed.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridin86_@Aug 17 2008, 07:44 AM~11363807
> *MY 86 CUTTY (NATURAL HIGH)
> 
> 
> ...


not a bad car at all. simplicity at its best.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Aug 17 2008, 10:24 PM~11369176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Aug 17 2008, 09:24 PM~11369176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is one clean cutlass


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

not much yet but im working on it. im in the process of selling the 20s to get 14s.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

MY BROS CUTTY


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

BAH! failed postage.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 18 2008, 08:15 PM~11377345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You would fit in great down here in south ga 
:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_STREETLOW-FRESNO 2008_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:16 PM~11387200
> *STREETLOW-FRESNO 2008
> 
> 
> ...


uhh....DAMN


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Locutt78_@Aug 23 2008, 05:21 PM~11420445
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this one looks real firme...........


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Aug 23 2008, 10:25 PM~11422316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like this. that must be a task to keep that shit clean!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

figured id half-ass it yesterday and pull out the ride for a little cruise.
lost my driver side front chrome when we hit the high way.


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERGLPC_@Aug 24 2008, 12:09 PM~11424397
> *this one looks real firme...........
> *


Thanks homie, really like those cutts u posted...very nice


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 24 2008, 03:01 PM~11424620
> *figured id half-ass it yesterday and pull out the ride for a little cruise.
> lost my driver side front chrome when we hit the high way.
> 
> ...


i got some


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

MY OLD CUTTY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 9 2008, 07:24 PM~11303211
> *TTT for the CUTTYS!!!
> *


hey socio what do you use to keep your trunk up?
because i bought some pumps but the trunk is just to heavy still.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:wave: whats up cutty people


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

its a work in progress right now . . . .


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

(in the background on 3 :biggrin: )


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

one has more information of the 4-door cutlass


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

also tossing around the idea of going with a suicide door on the driver side and adding a .... dear i say it.... a lambo hinge to my passenger.

:dunno:


(edit: first idea was dumb...)


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 27 2008, 07:37 PM~11456077
> *also tossing around the idea of going with a suicide door on the driver side and adding a .... dear i say it.... a lambo hinge to my passenger.
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


 :uh: 
Ive never seen your Cutty but Im sure you could put that money somewhere elese in the car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 27 2008, 09:01 PM~11456875
> *:uh:
> Ive never seen your Cutty but Im sure you could put that money somewhere elese in the car.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2008, 11:08 PM~11439227
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

I see ya doing Big Things :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 27 2008, 11:01 PM~11456875
> *:uh:
> Ive never seen your Cutty but Im sure you could put that money somewhere elese in the car.
> *




*x2*


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

87 CUTTY







































































































[/quote]


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 6 2008, 08:48 PM~11280014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey 81 cutty did you have those chrome bumpers put on?
because i have a 81 cutlass and it doesnt have chrome bumpers.
i guess some are different?


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

u must have the 442


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 28 2008, 04:10 AM~11458723
> *
> x2
> *


 :0 aaah just thinking about it. its coming along a few more things to add and it'll be CLEAN. so, last thing to do was thinking about some suicides, but, who knows car might be sold by then.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 30 2008, 07:29 AM~11477753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Aug 27 2008, 12:49 AM~11448203
> *one has more information of the 4-door cutlass
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 DAMMMMMMMM!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 26 2008, 02:57 AM~11439497
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE GRILLE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

almost done then ill post more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Aug 30 2008, 03:47 PM~11479807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Bring back memories_


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Thought i might contribute my 2 cents to da topic
















:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:|


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 30 2008, 09:24 PM~11480835
> *Bring back memories
> *


thats tight :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## wagalona (Jul 28, 2008)

I LOVE A FUCKEN CUTLASS








OR 2  
View My Video


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

MY 88 CUTLASS SUPREME CLASSIC


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 1 2008, 09:02 AM~11488509
> *MY 88 CUTLASS SUPREME CLASSIC
> 
> 
> ...



clean.....


----------



## 81 crazywood (Feb 18, 2008)

WHATZ UP FELLOW RIDAZ I WANNA HOLLYWOOD MY TOP ON MY 87 CUTTY WANNA KNOW DO I NEED TO WRAP THE FRAME IT DOES HAVE 3 PUMPS 6 BATTS
AND I LIKE TO SIT 3ZZ


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

FOR SALE 

BLACK, FULLY WRAPPED FRAME 327 MOTOR RUNS AND SOUNDS LIKE A CHAMP LOTS OF MOTOR WORK HAS SETUP RACK BUILT IN NO PUMPS NO INTERIOR NO DASH $3000 TAKES IT HAVE ABOUT 3500$$ IN MOTOR ITSELF PM ME FOR MORE DETAILS

















































DO HAVE INTERIOR SPENT ABOUT 1200 ON DOORS AND SEATS AND FLOOR
WILL SELL IT FOR 650$$ DASH IS BEING MOLDED/FIBERGLASSED IF INTERESTED IN THAT ALSO LEAVE ME A PM AND WILL HAVE THAT AVAILABLE FOR AN ADDITIONAL FEE








CAR IS PRETTY MUCH COMPLETE JUST NEEDS TO BE PUT TOGETHER AND ADD THE SWITCHES


----------



## cpt_elko (Feb 15, 2008)

my sisters new car








note: that is my bro driving the car


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt for the cutdogs


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Aug 3 2008, 01:10 AM~11245397
> *good man!
> 
> euro fronts :thumbsdown:
> *



lol riiiight


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

HERE IS MY 87


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jul 22 2008, 11:14 PM~11156035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CUTLASS


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

heres my cutty bucket. juice then paint. i think im going to keep it that brown i like that.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Sep 15 2008, 01:47 PM~11607951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## cuevas (Feb 14, 2008)

88 CUTLASS SUPREME CLASSIC


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Sep 16 2008, 07:09 AM~11614538
> *ttt
> *


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Sep 18 2008, 02:34 PM~11637031
> *ttt
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 18 2008, 10:10 PM~11641711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick. id love to have t-tops on my cutty


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

who has pics of a cutty with a 1.5 inch extension??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

my omlette


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 21 2008, 11:22 AM~11657496
> *my omlette
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 18 2008, 11:10 PM~11641711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was hoping to see a black t top cut out, im lovin it :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 19 2008, 02:10 AM~11641711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Sep 21 2008, 04:30 PM~11658980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Aug 31 2008, 02:58 AM~11482389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know if the header panel off one of these will fit a 78-80 2 door cutlass supreme??? it would look kinda cool kinda.....


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 19 2008, 11:56 PM~11649391
> *who has pics of a cutty with a 1.5 inch extension??
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 21 2008, 05:42 PM~11659465
> *:0
> *


its a pretty clean euro too. but im not down with the whole '90 look.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11660773
> *anybody know if the header panel off one of these will fit a 78-80 2 door cutlass supreme??? it would look kinda cool kinda.....
> *


no it wont fit.... i dont think it would look good at all though...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Aug 31 2008, 01:58 AM~11482389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 19 2008, 01:11 AM~11641718
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the owner needs to be :buttkick:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 22 2008, 05:59 PM~11669198
> *the owner needs to be  :buttkick:
> *


its to my understanding that cutlass was factory. or atleast with a factory kit. very rare. but, :dunno:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Sep 22 2008, 07:50 PM~11670640
> *its to my understanding that cutlass was factory. or atleast with a factory kit. very rare. but, :dunno:
> *


o'rly? I never heard of anything like that before. I think it looks pretty tight though, kinda Grand Nationally.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Sep 21 2008, 07:30 PM~11658980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooo thats where you got the bezel from :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 23 2008, 05:50 AM~11673548
> *Sooooo thats where you got the bezel from :0  :biggrin:
> *


Sad to see them laid up like that!


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

anyone have a wiring diagram for the euro conversion?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 28 2008, 03:20 PM~10970311
> *ROB VANDERSLICE JUST FINISHED THIS ONE
> 
> CUTTY. HOPPER. EURO CLIP...
> ...



wow thats some badass graphics .. this has to probly be up there with one of my fav cuttys ive ever seen


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 12:08 PM~11696804
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Texas Flood 81 (Apr 17, 2006)

there is sum nice cutlass in this topic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11670700
> *o'rly?  I never heard of anything like that before.  I think it looks pretty tight though, kinda Grand Nationally.
> *


I personally like it myself


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 25 2008, 01:25 PM~11695843
> *anyone have a wiring diagram for the euro conversion?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 26 2008, 02:21 PM~11707314
> *:dunno:
> *


FAILED


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sup cutty brothas.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 26 2008, 03:12 PM~11709170
> *sup cutty brothas.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 18 2008, 11:10 PM~11641711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 28 2008, 02:16 AM~11718783
> *ttt
> *


 :0 :0 :0 No smiley?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 28 2008, 02:23 AM~11718799
> *:0  :0  :0 No smiley?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

1988 CUTLASS CLASSIC IN CALI~FOR SALE~


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Sep 29 2008, 04:17 PM~11731163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean car homie!  what kind of setup you running?


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Sep 29 2008, 08:43 PM~11732679
> *clean car homie!   what kind of setup you running?
> *


x2 Clean and simple, looks good


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

peeps tell me this setup sucks, or it being CCE...

but I havent had any problems... but Im gonna order either prohopper or black magic in the next few months... I dont know yet...

it an ols pic, but its a cleaner now, I fixed all the wirng and cleaned up the trunk a bit... but its there..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

my homie brian's car
BEFORE:









AFTER:










MY NEW CUTLASS THAT I JUST PICKED UP! SHES PRETTY CLEAN. I COULD REALLY USE SOME 13S IF ANYONE HAS ANY FOR SALE! HOOK UP A FELLOW CUTLASS RIDER!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Sep 29 2008, 07:22 PM~11733085
> *peeps tell me this setup sucks, or it being CCE...
> 
> but I havent had any problems... but Im gonna order either prohopper or black magic in the next few months... I dont know yet...
> ...


looks good.. what size cylinders you got? any chains... I want to get mine standing on 3 after i get my frame wrapped


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

NOW SHES SITTIN RIGHT! WHAT YALL THINK?


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 2 2008, 04:52 PM~11762892
> *NOW SHES SITTIN RIGHT! WHAT YALL THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


Tight looks like the exact stage im on uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Oct 2 2008, 05:05 PM~11762987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT BITCH IS BAD! SINGLE OR DOUBLE?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cant wait to have mine in here :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 2 2008, 05:02 PM~11762967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2008, 01:42 PM~11769974
> *Cant wait to have mine in here :biggrin:
> *



xxx 10000 :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

How about a og t top


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Oct 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11772855
> *How about a og t top
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Sep 30 2008, 04:13 PM~11742603
> *looks good.. what size cylinders you got? any chains... I want to get mine standing on 3 after i get my frame wrapped
> *



I have 12's and no chains...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

TTT I'M SO GLAD THAT I GOT A CUTLASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Oct 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11772855
> *How about a og t top
> 
> 
> ...


super sweet. my t top has the same wheels :biggrin: . is that black or blue


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Quick video from today.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY HEY HEY.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Oct 4 2008, 01:20 PM~11777863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

anybody have pic of 78-81's on bigger rims? not much of big rim fan on these but curious! but would like to see! got a 79 in the works!


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 2 2008, 05:52 PM~11762892
> *NOW SHES SITTIN RIGHT! WHAT YALL THINK?
> 
> 
> ...




:0 damm i rememember when my cutty look like your homie .nice cutty my is a 85...


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

ohh yeah next to my 85 cutty aka '''GANGSTER BULLET'''it is my 79 radical regal AKA'' FOR THE LOVE OF MONEY '' not a cutty but still a g body lol......


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

HEHEHE GETTING PULL OVER FOR HITTIN DA SWITCHES FUKIN MINNESOTA PIGS........


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

GOT THIS 64 WIT HYDROS LOWRIDER PROJECTFO///WILL TRADEA GBODY CUTTY /REGALS/LINCOLNS/CADDYS LOWRIDER MUST BE AT LESS JUICE TOO.IF ANYONE INTRESS IT I JUST LOVE GBODYS MORE THAN 64 I GUESS LOL........


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Oct 5 2008, 07:39 PM~11786958
> *
> 
> 
> ...



COME PICK MINE UP THEN BRO...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

old paper i found under my back seat of my cutty. its a original vegas car. this is th dealer it shipped to from the factory


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MOST WANTED 87


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 2 2008, 07:02 PM~11762967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

PURPLE STUFF!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

PICKIN THIS UP 2MORROW! '79 power everythang! 86k milies!
just needs a radiator!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Oct 5 2008, 08:21 PM~11786645
> *:0 damm i rememember when my cutty  look like your homie .nice cutty my is a 85...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN UR CUT IS SICK! HOPEFULLY MINE WILL BE PAINTED AND JUICED BY EASTER!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 08:11 PM~11797506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITHARD_@Oct 8 2008, 12:40 AM~11809431
> *TTT
> *


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 5 2008, 04:36 PM~11784565
> *super sweet. my t top has the same wheels :biggrin: . is that black or blue
> *


 the og dark blue


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

My Daily Driver


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 7 2008, 06:44 PM~11805014
> * LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *


I SEE YOU ABOUT TOO BUST OUT HARD...


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Oct 9 2008, 11:23 AM~11822287
> *ttt
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 8 2008, 08:41 PM~11816594
> *My Daily Driver
> 
> 
> ...



damn nice color combo..... :biggrin: 


and another :biggrin: for "81 cutty"


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 10 2008, 09:22 PM~11835487
> *damn nice color combo..... :biggrin:
> and another  :biggrin: for "81 cutty"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is my Bitch!!!!!


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 10 2008, 10:50 PM~11835965
> *Here is my Bitch!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Oct 11 2008, 08:05 PM~11839940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i likes.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

:0 here's mine its not even close to been done. last thing i did on her was a engine swap dropped a big block 427 motor from a 1969 stingray then after that i may girl had my baby girl and she taking all my loot :angry: :biggrin: 











and that's my 300 peaking in the back my girl said my cut was unsafe for her lol


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

and that's my blown out 307 in front their thats Wat happens when you hot rod and their not all fixed up right


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

anymore 70's cuttys?? :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 10 2008, 09:50 PM~11835965
> *Here is my Bitch!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THE 78-79S FRONTEND EASY TO SWAP WITH AN 81?


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

i don't really see any 70 cuttys their a dying breed :tears:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

heres mine.its an 80 :biggrin: 










and the one i used to have before











It's a cutty world!! :biggrin:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

nice rides dreamer


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drivebye_@Oct 11 2008, 10:42 PM~11840898
> *nice rides dreamer
> *



thanks homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 6 2008, 08:13 PM~11797531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my homie Joey's old cutty from TX


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Apr 4 2003, 12:15 PM~589052
> *purple 70 s
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: gotta love a 79


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Oct 4 2008, 02:20 PM~11777863
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 that is fuckin sick!


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Oct 14 2008, 10:58 AM~11857391
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful homie


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 14 2008, 09:50 AM~11857786
> *beautiful homie
> *


thanks


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Oct 14 2008, 08:58 AM~11857391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKN SICK!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Oct 14 2008, 08:58 AM~11857391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Oct 14 2008, 08:58 AM~11857391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is fucking clean! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 14 2008, 12:53 PM~11858969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0   :biggrin: 










































:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

NICE CUTTYS :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Oct 15 2008, 12:52 AM~11867371
> *NICE CUTTYS    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Oct 14 2008, 08:58 AM~11857391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pictures


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 15 2008, 11:56 AM~11869186
> *
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

don't know the owner, but damn


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

again not mine..but gotta love that


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

MY 88 CITLASS CLASSIC~


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 15 2008, 02:23 PM~11871517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ANY MORE PICS OF THIS CAR??*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 15 2008, 04:23 PM~11871517
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow bad ass fuck homie


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Sold her this spring :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 15 2008, 02:22 PM~11871506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID U SELL THIS CAR??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 15 2008, 03:23 PM~11871517











Damn homie! :wow: this makes me want to do mine in BLACK :biggrin: VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11900284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 17 2008, 09:48 PM~11900296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

be4


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

anybody got 79 parts?


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

show more pics of that gran prix


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

heres mine.. a few years back... getting a complete makeover now.. should be done by next month...


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

no more vinyl top.. and this is the new paint job before it got wet sanded and buffed...


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

my homeboy shit...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 20 2008, 09:37 PM~11924965
> *  anybody got 79 parts?
> *


sounds like we're in the same boat :werd: :werd: :420: :420:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Oct 21 2008, 06:56 AM~11927787
> *sounds like we're in the same boat :werd:  :werd:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :0 i need a header panel! u got?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 21 2008, 09:54 AM~11928237
> *:0  i need a header panel! u got?*


yea, but its on my 79  :420:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

this ones mines :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Oct 21 2008, 04:17 PM~11930857
> *this ones mines  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Oct 21 2008, 02:17 PM~11930857
> *this ones mines  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice..gives me hope :cheesy:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

I LIKE! MORE PICS OF THE ENGINE!?


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 21 2008, 07:54 AM~11928237
> *:0  i need a header panel! u got?
> *


got a shitload of parts for a 78,79, cuttys.... got headerpanels..2


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 21 2008, 06:45 PM~11934116
> *I LIKE! MORE PICS OF THE ENGINE!?
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 15 2008, 02:26 PM~11872136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no more pics :dunno:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

NICE!   

350 OR 305?


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11944261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


350 homeboy. it had an olds 260...but you know how that goes.


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

ttt for cutty's


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Oct 22 2008, 09:48 PM~11946904
> *350 homeboy. it had an olds 260...but you know how that goes.
> *


C'mon, don't hate on the big 260 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> :biggrin: bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is my daughter and our cutty








2nd place in our local car show, next week we are gonna throw some flake and and some patterns on the roof


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

props to all the clean cuttys.... any pics of pre 78 bodystyle?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

22's?? :dunno: :dunno: not sure about wheels, but paint is sick. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

my cutty


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

MY Cutty's NOTHING TO SPECIAL.....EVERY THING IS STOCK ON BOTH OF THEM


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

I THINK THERE IN GOOD SHAPE ............AND IM JUST 16 :biggrin: SAVING UP FOR A 1961 Chevy Impala uffin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 27 2008, 06:42 PM~11988019
> *MY Cutty's NOTHING TO SPECIAL.....EVERY THING IS STOCK ON BOTH OF THEM
> 
> 
> ...


Look pretty good to me bro. :thumbsup: for only 16..damn i'm 21 and my shit is still sittin pretty much stock uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Oct 27 2008, 07:15 PM~11989068
> *Look pretty good to me bro. :thumbsup: for only 16..damn i'm 21 and my shit is still sittin pretty much stock uffin: uffin: :420:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VAMPS87CUTLASS (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

CLEAN


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 24 2006, 11:50 AM~6432471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@May 8 2003, 02:22 PM~668096
> *this thread was lost in hell for a while...........................newer pic of mine
> 
> 
> ...


anybody got more pics of this? :dunno: uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

CHECK OUT MY BUILD IN PROJECT RIDES, SOON TO BE OUT


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11900284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Quick question cutty riderz what do u need to do to get a cutty to stand 3 my boy put 16 in cylinders in the back qnd extended the uppers but the bitch still wonlt do it any other options beside a bridge ??


----------



## devils caddy (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Oct 30 2008, 03:01 PM~12017740
> *Quick question cutty riderz what do u need to do to get a cutty to stand 3 my boy put 16 in cylinders in the back qnd extended the uppers but the bitch still wonlt do it any other options beside a bridge ??
> *


u have to go with da 3rd pump and da bridge, or u can try going with 8 dumps.......


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devils caddy_@Oct 30 2008, 09:00 PM~12019936
> *u have to go with da 3rd pump and da bridge, or u can try going with 8 dumps.......
> *


Hes got 3 pumps 8 batts :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Oct 30 2008, 08:11 PM~12020050
> *Hes got 3 pumps 8 batts :biggrin:
> *


all you need is wire the two pumps in the back like this- one to the left one to the right- one to the front for both passange and driver. lock up the front and hit one of the back corners. lol. its pretty simple, good luck. :biggrin:. dont forget to put your chains and back bridge


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Oct 31 2008, 06:27 PM~12028464
> *all you need is wire the two pumps in the back like this- one to the left one to the right- one to the front for both passange and driver. lock up the front and hit one of the back corners. lol. its pretty simple, good luck. :biggrin:. dont forget to put your chains and back bridge
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Sun City (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 17 2008, 09:42 PM~11900210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Cutty is fuckin clean!!


----------



## Sun City (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 21310_@Oct 22 2008, 09:11 PM~11947175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sun City_@Nov 2 2008, 07:09 PM~12041244
> *This Cutty is fuckin clean!!
> *



yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

my 85 CUTTY AKA '''''GANGTER BULLET''''' NEXT TO MY 79 RADICAL REGAL AKA'' CLOWNIN MANIAC'' GBODY TTT....


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

HEHE GOT STOP BY THE FUKIN COPS FOR HITTIN THE SWITCHEZ FUKIN POPOS ....


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

SOME PICS I FOUND AROUND........


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

found a random pix


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 4 2008, 09:53 AM~12056065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0 

my a-arms for my cutty


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 4 2008, 11:18 AM~12056261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good polk co.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

my 87 getting a frame off.. full straped frame.. 








my frame








car is getting there.. 
paint will be next..


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 4 2008, 11:40 AM~12056928
> *lookin good polk co.
> *


THANKS HOMIE, SHE IS GETTIN THERE, SLOWLY BUT SURELY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Individuals STL Chapter


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 4 2008, 11:31 PM~12066448
> *Individuals STL Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 4 2008, 11:51 AM~12056043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 01:31 AM~12066448
> *Individuals STL Chapter
> 
> 
> ...



Clean cutty ! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt for cutttys


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## scrapein (Apr 1, 2007)

a few pics of my old car. i had to sell it :angry: :angry:


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

MY BOY MIKEYS FROM STL. LUX. ITS FOR SALE! :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 808speed (Sep 29, 2008)

old one.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 808speed_@Nov 8 2008, 05:05 AM~12097415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^^BADASS POLK^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 22 2008, 06:39 PM~11944261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know where to get that radiator cover from black or chrome?


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 11 2008, 09:04 AM~12122203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!!!
POLK COUNTY IN THE HOUSE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 12:31 AM~12066448
> *Individuals STL Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


   is that a hand 2 hand going down in the backround? :0 :0


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 11 2008, 06:42 PM~12129019
> *   is that a hand 2 hand going down in the backround?  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Nov 11 2008, 03:12 PM~12126374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES    

THIER IS GONNA BE 4 DIFERENT COLOR KANDIES GOIN ON IT, BUT AFTER THE FINAL KANDY GOES ON OVER THE WHOLE CAR, ITS GONNA LOOK TIGHT  
TRUNK








1ST OF 4 KANDIES








2ND OF 4 KANDIES








3RD OF 4 KANDIES








SO ON AND SO ON, ILL POST UP MORE PICS WHEN I GET THEM TOMORROW, STILL GONNA BE GETTIN A LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING ON THE SIDES AND MAYBE TRUNK AND HOOD :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*DAMN*


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420+Nov 11 2008, 08:42 PM~12129019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edited photo..


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Nov 15 2008, 11:17 PM~12169136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good.
Whats the plans?


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Get It Legal, Hydros, And A Paintjob


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2008, 12:29 AM~12176855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good reminds me of me workin on my cutty :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Nov 18 2008, 08:09 PM~12195965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

STILL IN THE WORKS, BUT ALMOST DONE, PAINTWISE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Nov 18 2008, 08:20 PM~12196073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pic... what kind of setup you running?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

3 pumps , 9 batts , single to the nose, 1 #8hose y'd under the hood 
v6 cutty


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

81 cutty getting down with the pics. Good pics


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

PURE ELEGANCE LOYALTY CAR CLUB


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Nov 21 2008, 02:15 PM~12222587
> *81 cutty getting down with the pics.  Good pics
> *



thnx


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 21 2008, 05:15 PM~12222588
> *PURE ELEGANCE LOYALTY CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


the King Supreme :worship:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Rims And Hood Killed It!!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 02:42 PM~12222900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cleans As Fuck!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

damn I like the vogues..what size wheels tho?


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 21 2008, 06:40 PM~12223890
> *damn I like the vogues..what size wheels tho?
> 
> 
> ...



14 INCHES


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Back Alley Cruisers C.C. Toronto


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Im selling my cutty.... but good thing I dont need chains to stand 3.... but thats a sick ass cutty.... black with the white top....awesome..


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Nov 26 2008, 08:57 PM~12268519
> *Im selling my cutty.... but good thing I dont need chains to stand 3.... but thats a sick ass cutty.... black with the white top....awesome..
> *



thanks a lot homie i appreciate the compliments :biggrin: its still got a long way to go


----------



## slck505 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_STREETLOW-FRESNO 2008_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

img]http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj307/dadysgirl2/2008STREETLOW-FRESNO006-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SUPERFEST CAR SHOW 2008 FIRST PLACE LUX & BEST CAR DISPLAY_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_STREETLOW ANTIOCH, CA 2008 FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM
_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 7 2008, 02:21 AM~10817760
> *
> 
> 
> ...



da 4 door car is a delta??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

happy thnxgiving to the cutty fam


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 27 2008, 03:48 PM~12276083
> *happy thnxgiving to the cutty fam
> *


Happy turkey day cutty cruisers uffin: 








Pic is from today Thanksgiving day 2008 :yes:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

2008


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Nov 27 2008, 08:54 PM~12278551
> *Happy turkey day cutty cruisers  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Roswell Cutty


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 27 2008, 10:24 PM~12279160
> *HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS
> 
> 
> ...


Daaam that shit lays hard is it bagged??? :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@Nov 27 2008, 10:28 PM~12279188
> *Daaam that shit lays hard is it bagged??? :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE, YEAH ITS BAGGED


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 27 2008, 10:24 PM~12279160
> *HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 28 2008, 06:04 AM~12280265
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 27 2008, 10:24 PM~12279160
> *HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice homie. i like how she layz


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 27 2008, 11:24 PM~12279160
> *HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good. there's not too many people actually layin low anymore. does it have a c notch and drop spindles? or is that just stock bottomed out


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

heres some of mine  



















my cutlass and my old mustang


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE+Nov 27 2008, 10:24 PM~12279160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the way your 78 looks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 28 2008, 11:06 PM~12286104
> *that looks good. there's not too many people actually layin low anymore. does it have a c notch and drop spindles? or is that just stock bottomed out
> *


THANKS,FRONT HAS 2 INCH DROPPED SPINDLES AND THE REAR IS STOCK BOTTOMED OUT.


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 28 2008, 08:19 PM~12284665
> *:0  nice homie. i like how she layz
> *


  THANKS


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Nov 29 2008, 12:52 AM~12286636
> *this one is as badass as the brown one
> like the way your 78 looks
> *


THANKS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 29 2008, 01:12 AM~12286140
> *heres some of mine
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass 78 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=DUKES RIVERSIDE,Nov 27 2008, 11:24 PM~12279160]
HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS




































:biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 30 2008, 11:04 AM~12294442
> *=DUKES RIVERSIDE,Nov 27 2008, 11:24 PM~12279160]
> HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS
> 
> ...


 :0 thats fucking beautiful. How'd you get it to lay so low?


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 30 2008, 12:12 PM~12294475
> *:0 thats fucking beautiful. How'd you get it to lay so low?
> *


THANKS HOMIE,ITS BAGGED WITH 2 INCH DROPPED SPINDLES UP FRONT WITH REAR BEING STOCK :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 30 2008, 02:28 PM~12294543
> *THANKS HOMIE,ITS BAGGED WITH 2 INCH DROPPED SPINDLES UP FRONT WITH REAR BEING STOCK  :biggrin:
> *


ya 4real thats a SICK lookin cutty! 
u gona put a 13 in the bumper kit?


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 30 2008, 12:28 PM~12294543
> *THANKS HOMIE,ITS BAGGED WITH 2 INCH DROPPED SPINDLES UP FRONT WITH REAR BEING STOCK  :biggrin:
> *


did u have to notch anything for the driveshaft not to rub ?? BTW looks awesome love the LAID out look


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Nov 30 2008, 05:47 PM~12296404
> *ya 4real thats a SICK lookin cutty!
> u gona put a 13 in the bumper kit?
> *


THANKS,YEAH EVENTUALLY I WILL, IT STILL NEEDS TO BE PAINTED.THANKS AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 30 2008, 06:16 PM~12296568
> *did u have to notch anything for the driveshaft not to rub ??  BTW looks awesome love the LAID out look
> *


NAH,DIDNT HAVE TO HOMIE,CANT DRIVE IT THAT LOW IN THE FRONT BECAUSE IT RESTS ON THE CROSSMEMBER,BUT THE BACK IS COOL AT ANY LEVEL


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 30 2008, 07:05 PM~12297582
> *NAH,DIDNT HAVE TO HOMIE,CANT DRIVE IT THAT LOW IN THE FRONT BECAUSE IT RESTS ON THE CROSSMEMBER,BUT THE BACK IS COOL AT ANY LEVEL
> *


im not a cutlass fan but that looks really nice bro  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 30 2008, 08:02 PM~12297549
> *NEEDS TO BE PAINTED.
> *


Damn whats the story behind that?
Looks clean as hell with that paint. But whats your idea?

I normally dont like the euro clips but thats badass.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

*
Caution!!! Girls Driving Lifted SUVS Can Result In This*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Dec 1 2008, 01:08 AM~12299972
> *Caution!!! Girls Driving Lifted SUVS Can Result In This*
> [/b]


damn, why would you drive into a lifted suv? :cheesy:


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Nov 30 2008, 08:08 PM~12297615
> *im not a cutlass fan but that looks really nice bro   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Nov 30 2008, 09:53 PM~12298815
> *Damn whats the story behind that?
> Looks clean as hell with that paint. But whats your idea?
> 
> ...


ITS GOT A FEW MINOR DENTS AND SCRATCHES,BUT ITS GOING TO STAY THE SAME COLOR, AND THANKS


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Here is my 85 Cutlass "Survival" @ the Upland Traffic CC Car Show </span>


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

TTT For Cutlass


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 05:24 PM~12223731
> *Rims And Hood Killed It!!
> *


I hope u not talking about Pure Elegance this is a bad ass cutty


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 2 2008, 12:44 PM~12313206
> *TTT For Cutlass
> *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

THIS IS FOR THE HATERS PURE ELEGANCE LOYALTY CAR CLUB NJ

















































































LOYALTY COMING OUT STRONG FOR 2009


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

lol that looks retarded with your head poking out the top like that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Dec 1 2008, 04:08 AM~12299972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got the parts to fix that homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 27 2008, 10:24 PM~12279160
> *HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WANT MY T-TOP CUTLASS TO SIT LIKE WHEN I'M THROUGH WIFF IT ;>)


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

POST PICS OF SOME CUTLASS FRONT UNDIES :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 2 2008, 03:30 PM~12314751
> *DAMN THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WANT MY T-TOP CUTLASS TO SIT LIKE WHEN I'M THROUGH WIFF IT ;>)
> *


DONT KNOW IF YOU LIKE BAGS,BUT ALL IT TAKES IS 2 INCH DROP SPINDLES AND BAGS.THAT WOULD LOOK NICE!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Dec 2 2008, 08:17 PM~12316479
> *DONT KNOW IF YOU LIKE BAGS,BUT ALL IT TAKES IS 2 INCH DROP SPINDLES AND BAGS.THAT WOULD LOOK NICE!
> *


why do you need the drop spindles??? my car used to lay front crossmember with juice....


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 2 2008, 02:56 PM~12313846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was just gonna ask if he cut the top off because he hit his head on the roof. looks like those old ass little targa top Porsche's when regular size people drive em.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 2 2008, 07:49 PM~12316822
> *why do you need the drop spindles??? my car used to lay front crossmember with juice....
> *


on what low profile 13" tires. my cutlass had the suspension bottomed no springs on front just to see how low it would get and it wouldn't lay the front cross member on the 155/80's2. its pretty close though like an 1"


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 2 2008, 08:56 PM~12316896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i was just gonna ask if he cut the top off because he hit his head on the roof. looks like those old ass little targa top Porsche's when regular size people drive em.
> *



YA KEEP ON HATIN BUT FEW CARS CAN TOUCH THIS CAR ON THE STREETS AND THE SHOWS......


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 2 2008, 08:22 PM~12317251
> *YA KEEP ON HATIN BUT FEW CARS CAN TOUCH THIS CAR ON THE STREETS AND THE SHOWS......
> *


fooooo are you kidding i ain't talking shit about the car. I'm sayin that foo looks funny drivin the car with his forehead sticking out over the windshield.


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 2 2008, 06:49 PM~12316822
> *why do you need the drop spindles??? my car used to lay front crossmember with juice....
> *


WAS IT REINFORCED?REASON FOR ASKING IS I ALSO HAVE A 86 THATS JUICED AND ALSO LAYS CROSSMEMBER BUT IT ALSO IS REINFORCED.THE TIRE IN NO WAY TUCKS LIKE THE GRAY ONE DOES.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 2 2008, 09:58 PM~12317709
> *fooooo are you kidding i ain't talking shit about the car. I'm sayin that foo looks funny drivin the car with his forehead sticking out over the windshield.
> *



OK :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin+Dec 1 2008, 12:41 AM~12300054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanxs homie.. but i got a euro clip for it i just don't have time to work on my car.. especially with christmas approaching.. maybe on my days of 4 the new year.. but if u have the signal lights for the euro hit me up... thats all im missing


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:wave: Whatz up to all my CUTTY loverz out there!!!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 2 2008, 09:02 PM~12316981
> *on what low profile 13" tires. my cutlass had the suspension bottomed no springs on front just to see how low it would get and it wouldn't lay the front cross member on the 155/80's2. its pretty close though like an 1"
> *


well actually now that u mention that, it was on 14's with some big ass peice of shit 185 tires... but fuck that its on 13's now....




> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 2 2008, 09:22 PM~12317251
> *YA KEEP ON HATIN BUT FEW CARS CAN TOUCH THIS CAR ON THE STREETS AND THE SHOWS......
> *


why u gettin so defensive??? nobody said anything bout the car... that guy looks like he's tryin 2 catch bugs with his teeth :biggrin: and about that car, i know its all plated and engraved n everything, and the car is built to meet a really high level of standards and the quality of everything is amazing... but in my opinion, i really dont like it at all... a few things that really throw it off, the rims, the exhaust, the colors, the interior.. and im not a fan of lowriders with blowers.... but hey, to each their own, if we all liked the same shit lowriding would be really boring....


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:ugh: its still a cutty?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Dec 3 2008, 04:03 PM~12326213
> *:ugh: its still a cutty?
> 
> 
> ...



thats not a cutty man thats a truck lol lowrider it and it will be all right 
lol


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE+Dec 2 2008, 06:17 PM~12316479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i have juice in my blood nothing like it


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Dec 3 2008, 08:03 PM~12327890
> *:biggrin:
> thats not a cutty man thats a truck lol    lowrider it and it will be all right
> lol
> *


Right. My brother told me about it..had to go check it out. They want $2000 for that pile..body is rusted right out too. 

I notice a lot of 78 and 79 owners appearing..post pics up uffin: uffin: 
stock for now


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

not mine, but nice uffin: uffin:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## scrapein (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 3 2008, 07:42 PM~12328357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda of headlight are those? looks tight.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Dec 3 2008, 09:45 PM~12328406
> *What kinda of headlight are those? looks tight.
> *


GOT THA 87 EURO CLIP HEADLIGHTS ON AN 85 HEADER!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 3 2008, 07:47 PM~12328435
> *GOT THA 87 EURO CLIP HEADLIGHTS ON AN 85 HEADER!!!
> *


Looks tight doggy. I've seen it b 4, i thought of doing it to my ride.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Dec 3 2008, 10:10 PM~12328737
> *Looks tight doggy. I've seen it b 4, i thought of doing it to my ride.
> *


GO 4 IT!!!, NOT TO HARD TO DO!!! IT PROLY BE HARDER TO LOCATE SUM 87 HEAD LIGHTS.. U COULD PROLY DO IT WITH SUM CAPRICE HEAD LIGHTS,,THOSE HAVE A MUCH TIGHTER FIT!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 3 2008, 08:30 PM~12329033
> *GO 4 IT!!!, NOT TO HARD TO DO!!! IT PROLY BE HARDER TO LOCATE SUM 87 HEAD LIGHTS.. U COULD PROLY DO IT WITH SUM CAPRICE HEAD LIGHTS,,THOSE HAVE A MUCH TIGHTER FIT!!
> *


thanks for the 411. I'll post when i get in done.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Dec 3 2008, 10:51 PM~12329316
> *thanks for the 411. I'll post when i get in done.
> *


THATS WASS UP!!! HIT ME UP WHEN U DO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 30 2008, 12:04 PM~12294442
> *=DUKES RIVERSIDE,Nov 27 2008, 11:24 PM~12279160]
> HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS
> 
> ...


  lovin this one...


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

here is mine still got a long ways to go


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Dec 3 2008, 11:14 PM~12331561
> *here is mine still got a long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


_LOOKS GOOD BRO, TAKE YOUR TIME, TOOK ME 3 YRS_


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ready for tha hop at magnificos 08!!


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 3 2008, 06:47 PM~12328435
> *GOT THA 87 EURO CLIP HEADLIGHTS ON AN 85 HEADER!!!
> *



anybody ever try to do it the other way around? putting square headlights on a euro clip... im not saying it would look good or anything... but it would be something different..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 4 2008, 09:04 PM~12340263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 27 2008, 10:24 PM~12279160
> *HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS
> 
> 
> ...


Your car looks really sharp! Did you extend the A-arms or not to get it to rest on the crossmember?


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 3 2008, 05:01 PM~12326198
> *well actually now that u mention that, it was on 14's with some big ass peice of shit 185 tires... but fuck that its on 13's now....
> why u gettin so defensive??? nobody said anything bout the car... that guy looks like he's tryin 2 catch bugs with his teeth :biggrin:  and about that car, i know its all plated and engraved n everything, and the car is built to meet a really high level of standards and the quality of everything is amazing... but in my opinion, i really dont like it at all... a few things that really throw it off, the rims, the exhaust, the colors, the interior.. and im not a fan of lowriders with blowers.... but hey, to each their own, if we all liked the same shit lowriding would be really boring....
> *


yea u said it would be boring n i dont know what u saying about not liking the car i think u are a big hater u know how many best of show this car has taken every show enter he takes best of show best chrome gold conbination best engraving, n i dont want to keep on going cause i would be writting for days so dont hate just appreciate all the hard work n dedication


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Marty_@Dec 6 2008, 08:47 PM~12356377
> *Your car looks really sharp! Did you extend the A-arms or not to get it to rest on the crossmember?
> *


THANKS,MARTY,THE A ARMS ARE STOCK. CANT EXTEND THEM,THEY WOULD HIT THE FENDER ON THE WAY DOWN.AND THE TIRE WOULDNT TUCK LIKE IT DOES BECAUSE THE ARM WOULD FORCE IT OUT.THE COOL PART ABOUT IT,WHEN I LAY IT,IT HITS CROSSMEMBER FIRST,AND THERES STILL PRESSURE IN THE SYSTEM AND THE TIRE MOVES UP.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 29 2008, 12:12 AM~12286140
> *heres some of mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 need more of this :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 7 2008, 06:23 PM~12362038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE POINT?? :uh:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 7 2008, 07:26 PM~12362070
> *WHATS THE POINT?? :uh:
> *


ha ha ha that foo does that all the time at least the smiley admits to it :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 7 2008, 06:44 PM~12361693
> *:0  :0 need more of this :worship: :worship:
> *


these are all i could find

before paint








mine and my homies after we got done doin the set up in the back of his ride


















after paint


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

love that ride. you on 13's or 14? uffin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 7 2008, 08:52 PM~12363125
> *love that ride.  you on 13's or 14? uffin:
> *


thanks, it on 13's


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 2 2008, 06:56 PM~12316896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i was just gonna ask if he cut the top off because he hit his head on the roof. looks like those old ass little targa top Porsche's when regular size people drive em.
> *


lol true and its my pops wip, but the picture was taking while the car wasdrving to put on the trailer but we put the power seat all the way up when we put the car on display so you cant see the amp in the back floor so he never put the seats down, but it did look funny


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

My lady's painting of my 84


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 27 2008, 10:24 PM~12279160
> *HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS
> 
> 
> ...


this cutty looks tight slammed to the floor


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hipower_@Sep 27 2004, 01:51 PM~2251258
> *
> *


That's a clean ass cutty


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

mine :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Dec 9 2008, 05:19 AM~12376881
> *mine  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Dec 9 2008, 06:19 AM~12376881
> *mine  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


yo who got down with the patterns i like the pic with the front lock up n cruising nice cutty


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 9 2008, 04:01 PM~12381560
> *yo who got down with the patterns i like the pic with the front lock up n cruising nice cutty
> *


x2


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 7 2008, 08:17 PM~12363417
> *
> 
> 
> *


lookin damn good UCE :biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 8 2008, 06:34 PM~12371572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was this pic. taken on rainbow ???


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 9 2008, 06:01 PM~12381560
> *yo who got down with the patterns i like the pic with the front lock up n cruising nice cutty
> *


Josh Culver, ~~Red~~ on here


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Dec 9 2008, 06:02 PM~12382816
> *Was this pic. taken on rainbow ???
> *



was taken yesteraday @ rainbow & cheyenne


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Dec 8 2008, 07:01 PM~12372515
> *My lady's painting of my 84
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liljohn305 (May 4, 2008)

Im selling 87 cutlass green kandy paint power door power windows most of the pieces in the outside are chrome out motor is original 307 perfect conditions ac pipes .... all u need is some rims n u ready 2 go ...my lost ur gain do 2 personal problems ... im asking $3800 or obo.. 786-553-7333 liljohn


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DESERT DREAMS C.C. HOUSTON


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

2001 my 85 canary yellow with yellow spokes the only picture i have that my ex didnt man eat fuckin bitch :angry:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 9 2008, 02:48 PM~12380929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GUYS,I'LL POST UP SOME MORE PICS OF MY CAR LATER,O.K.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the cuttys


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liljohn305_@Dec 9 2008, 07:26 PM~12383755
> *Im selling 87 cutlass  green kandy paint  power door power windows  most of the pieces in the outside are chrome out motor is original 307 perfect conditions  ac pipes .... all u need is some rims  n u ready 2 go ...my lost ur gain do 2 personal problems ... im asking $3800 or obo.. 786-553-7333 liljohn
> 
> 
> ...




nice


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 9 2008, 07:16 PM~12382966
> *was taken yesteraday @ rainbow & cheyenne
> *



NICE!!  I MISS VEGAS!!!  :tears:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 11 2008, 04:57 PM~12403421
> *ttt for the cuttys
> *


x100


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

MY 82' CUTTY LOW-LOW & A HOT CHICK @ A LIL' CAR SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Dec 7 2008, 04:46 PM~12361278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Clean


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

My 86 Cutlass Supreme Brougham


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

heres my old cutty


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Dec 14 2008, 09:55 AM~12426327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One Word "Clean"


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

You guys got some clean ass cuttys


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liljohn305_@Dec 9 2008, 07:26 PM~12383755
> *Im selling 87 cutlass  green kandy paint  power door power windows  most of the pieces in the outside are chrome out motor is original 307 perfect conditions  ac pipes .... all u need is some rims  n u ready 2 go ...my lost ur gain do 2 personal problems ... im asking $3800 or obo.. 786-553-7333 liljohn
> 
> 
> ...


hey who did your tail lights??????


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 14 2008, 01:31 AM~12425364
> *heres my old cutty
> 
> 
> ...


CHICO!!!!!! WHATS UP HOMIE!?!?! LONG TIME NO TALK.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 12:12 AM~12432023
> *One Word "Clean"
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks bro!, but right now it's getting a "makeover".


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i have one of these :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 05:56 PM~12438055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this pic,right here...


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

4 sale 87 Regal fully reinforced waiting for a rack and hydraulics. new half top. All the trimming's have been rechromed. interior is in great condition. have 5 rims in total with great tires. car is very dependible. Any other questions call me at 305-879-0517 Asking for $4,000


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 08:06 PM~12439635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   This ride looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-NMC2jGZEA


For all those Cut Dogg owners


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Dec 17 2008, 03:11 AM~12453223
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-NMC2jGZEA
> For all those Cut Dogg owners
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 17 2008, 09:34 AM~12453597
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddywagon (Nov 29, 2008)

I just picked up a 88 cutlas supreme with euro clip I cant what to get this project started it was given to me due to it needing a transmission its pretty clean considering its been sitting a long time I will post pics soon anyone got a tranny they wanna part with for a good price it has a v8 not a v6 got a v6 tranny with it but it doesnt work with car i wias told


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

pics of my cutty taken today when it snowed here in vegas


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 17 2008, 10:09 PM~12460831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

got this for sale


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 17 2008, 11:09 PM~12460831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck it snowed in vegas? i didnt think that was possible :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 18 2008, 02:00 AM~12463572
> *holy fuck it snowed in vegas? i didnt think that was possible :0
> *




:yes: it snowed 2 years ago in the city too.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 09:12 PM~12439716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Where can you find a set of wheels like that? uffin:


----------



## Liljohn305 (May 4, 2008)

selling 87 cutlass original motor 307 runs great interior all black just need rims my lost ur gain... $3000 liljohn (786)553-7333...............


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 18 2008, 12:32 PM~12466272
> *:0 Where can you find a set of wheels like that? uffin:
> *


at the junkyard


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Dec 18 2008, 02:43 PM~12466792
> *at the junkyard
> *


doubtful..are those old school 442 rims or somethin? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 08:06 PM~12439635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE HOMIE LIKE THEM T-TOPS :thumbsup:


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 08:04 PM~12439615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF ROCKER PANEL CHROME IS THAT?IT DONT LOOK ORIGINAL,BUT LOOKS CLEAN.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 23 2008, 01:02 AM~12504748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ...loving it, looks like my old one


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 22 2008, 11:02 PM~12504748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Need info--what size wheels are these?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

another off cardomain uffin: uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> another off cardomain uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 23 2008, 04:18 PM~12508926
> *Need info--what size wheels are these?
> 
> 
> ...



LOOK LIKE 18S TO ME...


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

saw this one at a show


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 24 2008, 03:13 PM~12518724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 25 2008, 12:00 PM~12524468
> *
> *


looks like yours except this one is shaved of all the side trim and has pinstripe instead,has gold and chrome rims two :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

mr orange lifestile cc mexicali


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i like these.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liljohn305_@Dec 18 2008, 03:04 PM~12466475
> *selling 87 cutlass original motor 307 runs great  interior all black  just need rims my lost ur gain... $3000 liljohn (786)553-7333...............
> 
> 
> ...


i'd like to see that with some color matching wheels....probably be pretty dope


----------



## hydro_808 (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 11:41 AM~12222885
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



damn hotwheel lookin car...u messed that shit up


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 26 2008, 11:25 PM~12534883
> *i like these.....
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONE WITH T-TOPS THAT BELONGS TO MY HOMEBOY BOOGIE FROM TRADITION C.C. FROM ONTARIO,CALIFAS THAT IS A FUCKEN BAD ASS CUTLASS ONE OF THE BEST "TOP DOGS" :worship: WHAT'S UP BOOGIE THANK'S FOR MAKEING IT TO MY PAD ON TUESDAY NIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 23 2008, 03:16 PM~12509318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 02:41 PM~12222885
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


MIERDA


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 25 2008, 04:50 PM~12526261
> *mr orange lifestile cc mexicali
> 
> 
> ...


_DATS WHUT OM TAKOM BOUT_


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 26 2008, 11:25 PM~12534883
> *i like these.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

MY 1984 CUTLASS SUPREME BROUGHAM ALL POWER 










NEW PAINT AND EURO CLIPPED OUT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

LOOK AT PATRON :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Dec 28 2008, 08:46 PM~12547536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 badass!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liljohn305_@Dec 18 2008, 02:04 PM~12466475
> *selling 87 cutlass original motor 307 runs great  interior all black  just need rims my lost ur gain... $3000 liljohn (786)553-7333...............
> 
> 
> ...


clean car homie liking that color


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

wheres those 70's cuttys?


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 07:23 PM~12439829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

my old kutty.... when i sold it it was white with navy blue interior..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Dec 23 2008, 11:31 AM~12507678
> *WHAT KIND OF ROCKER PANEL CHROME IS THAT?IT DONT LOOK ORIGINAL,BUT LOOKS CLEAN.
> *


?


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

anymore pics of this one


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Dec 29 2008, 11:30 PM~12555993
> *anymore pics of this one
> 
> 
> ...



WILL DO COMING SOON AT WORK RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Dec 28 2008, 10:46 PM~12547536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HATE YOU..... :biggrin: 

BAD ASS CAR HOMIE.. 

I'LL BE THERE ONE DAY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Dec 29 2008, 11:30 PM~12555993
> *anymore pics of this one
> 
> 
> ...


here you go.....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Sep 27 2008, 09:22 PM~11717627
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


is this yours? lookin good braaa.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

THESE ARE IN A MIAMI DEALER


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 24 2008, 03:13 PM~12518724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more of this one :biggrin:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

sorry forgot this one


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 30 2008, 04:00 PM~12562430
> *THESE ARE IN A MIAMI DEALER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Dec 30 2008, 05:22 PM~12562606
> *sorry forgot this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: bad ass cutty uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

CHECK OUT MY 3 YEAR OLD DRIVING THA CUTTY............ :biggrin: 


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=27926389


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 31 2008, 09:42 AM~12568989
> *:0 :worship: bad ass cutty uffin: :thumbsup:
> *


why thank you


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 31 2008, 12:06 PM~12570111
> *CHECK OUT MY 3 YEAR OLD DRIVING THA CUTTY............ :biggrin:
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=27926389
> *


Thats what me and my son do 2


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Dec 29 2008, 09:30 PM~12555993
> *anymore pics of this one
> 
> 
> ...



nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jan 1 2009, 03:59 PM~12578051
> *nice!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S MY HOMEBOY BOOGIES CAR FROM TRADITION C.C. ONTARIO CALIFAS THAT IS A BAD ASS CUTLASS !!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C._@Jan 3 2009, 11:49 PM~12598748
> *THAT'S MY HOMEBOY BOOGIES CAR FROM TRADITION C.C. ONTARIO CALIFAS THAT IS A BAD ASS CUTLASS !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 30 2008, 10:42 AM~12559966
> *here you go.....
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP BOOGIE WERE YOU AT FOOL YOUR RIDE LOOKS FIRME BRO !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C._@Jan 3 2009, 11:55 PM~12598800
> *WHAT'S UP BOOGIE WERE YOU AT FOOL YOUR RIDE LOOKS FIRME BRO !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 08:50 PM~12627363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 08:50 PM~12627363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have more pics


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

SIC PAINTED THAT CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

STILL IN THE WORKS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jan 6 2009, 09:01 PM~12627511
> *SIC PAINTED THAT CAR :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

@ a show in Houston in 2001


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 5 2009, 12:37 PM~12611547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! any know how much those arms r extended?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> @ a show in Houston in 2001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

uffin: badass


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

My og Cutty


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

FROM UTAH


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 10:50 PM~12627363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Jan 9 2009, 11:06 AM~12652735
> *:0  :0
> *


  , TTT for the dallas homies, nice avitar too :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

bump...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 10:50 PM~12627363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

SHE STIL IN THE WORKS, MORE TO COME


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 18 2009, 01:36 AM~12738460
> *ttt
> *


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

UNDER COSTRUCTION


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ..P.. (Dec 24, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 18 2009, 07:15 AM~12738908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good bro!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Jan 20 2009, 01:43 PM~12761103
> *looking good bro!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE, STILL WORKIN ON IT SLOWLY BUT SURELY


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=50771018


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jan 20 2009, 03:36 PM~12763143
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=50771018
> *


my cutlass hoppin


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

*JUST KIDDING!* :biggrin:


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

started wrappin one of my club members rides.
















:0 



so far



























hopefully it won't be to much longer then we can get it back together. :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MINE :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

cuttty's


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

A Lil Something I Added To And Personalized


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Dec 9 2008, 06:19 AM~12376881
> *mine  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE BEST CUTTY IN THIS WHOLE SITE, WELL DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

[/quote]
CAN ANY 1 TELL ME Y I SEEN THIS CUTTY (BLUE 1) AT A DEALERSHIP IN LIKE LB 
AREA :dunno: IT WAS 4 SALE WITH STICERS ON IT ?????????????


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

I guess I`ll smoke one with all you fine Gentlemen!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> I guess I`ll smoke one with all you fine Gentlemen!
> 
> [/b]


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jan 25 2009, 04:43 PM~12810835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

whaddup cutt dogs!?!?!?!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jan 25 2009, 04:43 PM~12810835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jan 25 2009, 03:43 PM~12810835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICKNESS!!! LOVE THEM CUTHROATS
:thumbsup:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

my project chick.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Cutty Bang!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jan 24 2009, 02:10 AM~12799295
> *nice
> *



yooo post some pics of your cutty gabriel i havent really seen it at all since your new interior :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Thats a '70 you see behind me.


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jan 25 2009, 05:43 PM~12810835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jan 26 2009, 10:16 PM~12825498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme homie!
:thumbsup:


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 26 2009, 10:26 PM~12825610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin wicked! DelToro gives you wings! :biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Any One Have This Moulding With Good Felt? PM Me


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

i took off the 22's i got it on 13's hydros and new paint on the way


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 28 2009, 01:48 PM~12838406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey foo u got pics of ur car ?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 28 2009, 01:03 PM~12838559
> *hey foo u got pics of ur huevos ?
> *


what? naw, I put one on here but I got a project car topic "86 Supreme Build" I started that class with the other homies so Ill be updating my progress on that. :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 28 2009, 02:07 PM~12838607
> *what? naw, I put one on here but I got a project car topic "86 Supreme Build" I started that class with the other homies so Ill be updating my progress on that. :biggrin:
> *


ORALE .......SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 28 2009, 02:02 PM~12839164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so are you guys trying to keep the cuttys stock?
thats how i like my cuttys as original as it can be... 
heres mine.. its for sale now but i tried to keep it as original as i could


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

>


CAN ANY 1 TELL ME Y I SEEN THIS CUTTY (BLUE 1) AT A DEALERSHIP IN LIKE LB 
AREA :dunno: IT WAS 4 SALE WITH STICERS ON IT ?????????????
[/quote]
YEAH I MOVED ON TO THE IMPALA FAMILY NO DISRESPECT STEP UP TO THE NEXT LEVEL WHEN IM OLD IS THE BOMB FAMILY...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Jan 28 2009, 11:52 PM~12845909
> *so are you guys trying to keep the cuttys stock?
> thats how i like my cuttys as original as it can be...
> heres mine.. its for sale now but i tried to keep it as original as i could
> ...


not trying too but thats how they look before their lowlow transformation. If a guy in our club wants to keep his shit stock clean than thats cool too.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Jan 29 2009, 01:52 AM~12845909
> *so are you guys trying to keep the cuttys stock?
> thats how i like my cuttys as original as it can be...
> heres mine.. its for sale now but i tried to keep it as original as i could
> ...


:thumbsup: I love the stock wheels when they all shined up..look pretty pimpish for stocks uffin: uffin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> CAN ANY 1 TELL ME Y I SEEN THIS CUTTY (BLUE 1) AT A DEALERSHIP IN LIKE LB
> AREA :dunno: IT WAS 4 SALE WITH STICERS ON IT ?????????????


YEAH I MOVED ON TO THE IMPALA FAMILY NO DISRESPECT STEP UP TO THE NEXT LEVEL WHEN IM OLD IS THE BOMB FAMILY...WRITE IT IN MY BOOK.
[/quote]
SO U SOLD IT 2 THE DEALERSHIP???


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Jan 29 2009, 01:05 PM~12850315
> *
> *


you got a thread?


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 29 2009, 11:09 AM~12849234
> *not trying too but thats how they look before their lowlow transformation. If a guy in our club wants to keep his shit stock clean than thats cool too.
> *


orale.. cool


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jan 29 2009, 12:56 PM~12850205
> *:thumbsup: I love the stock wheels when they all shined up..look pretty pimpish for stocks uffin: uffin:
> *


yea they look sick.. and they make the kutty look like it has sum horsepower..the center caps are expensive so it sucks when 1 of them falls of.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Jan 29 2009, 11:30 PM~12856460
> *yea they look sick.. and they make the kutty look like it has sum horsepower..the center caps are expensive so it sucks when 1 of them falls of.
> *


my brother has them on his car 82 and he got all four tires for 60 bucks.he came up!!!


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> YEAH I MOVED ON TO THE IMPALA FAMILY NO DISRESPECT STEP UP TO THE NEXT LEVEL WHEN IM OLD IS THE BOMB FAMILY...WRITE IT IN MY BOOK.


SO U SOLD IT 2 THE DEALERSHIP???

[/quote]
THEY SOLD IT FOR ME. A 63 CONVERT SOLD TO A NEWLY SIGHNED NFL PLAYER FOR 45,000 IT WASNT EVEN CUT....


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

```
[img]http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss113/benji915/100_0709_0155_155.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

My 86 Supreme Brougham "Under Construction"


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

KING CUTTY


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Jan 31 2009, 12:34 AM~12864989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

King of All The G-Bodies


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Jan 31 2009, 03:33 AM~12865233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS NICE BUT DONT SAY KING... THERE'S ALOT OF COMPETITION OUT THERE....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> SO U SOLD IT 2 THE DEALERSHIP???


THEY SOLD IT FOR ME. A 63 CONVERT SOLD TO A NEWLY SIGHNED NFL PLAYER FOR 45,000 IT WASNT EVEN CUT....
[/quote]
YEA I BET ,, THATS A LOWRYDER DEALER SHIP IV SEEN SOME NICE RYDERS 
THERE ,, :biggrin: PASS BY FEW TIMES AND NOTICE THAT ITS MORE LIKE BODY SHOP & DEALERSHIP ,,GUESS THAY DO IN HOUSE WORK !! DO U HAVE THERE INFO?? IF SO PM ME :biggrin: 

:420:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 31 2009, 11:34 AM~12867085
> *ITS NICE BUT DONT SAY KING... THERE'S ALOT OF COMPETITION OUT THERE....
> *


WELL ARE YOU PART OF MY COMPETION? LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT?


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

> CAN ANY 1 TELL ME Y I SEEN THIS CUTTY (BLUE 1) AT A DEALERSHIP IN LIKE LB
> AREA :dunno: IT WAS 4 SALE WITH STICERS ON IT ?????????????


YEAH I MOVED ON TO THE IMPALA FAMILY NO DISRESPECT STEP UP TO THE NEXT LEVEL WHEN IM OLD IS THE BOMB FAMILY...
[/quote]
Clean


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Jan 31 2009, 07:52 PM~12869330
> *WELL ARE YOU PART OF MY COMPETION?  LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT?
> *



i guess you dont see all the caddy stuff on my file.... avatar etc etc etc ....


like i said its nice...


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's my cutty coming a long.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 30 2009, 10:36 AM~12858712
> *my brother has them on his car 82 and he got all four tires for 60 bucks.he came up!!!
> *


damn..he can sell that stuff seperate on ebay and more than triple his money.. that was good find!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 1 2009, 12:15 AM~12872122
> *Here's my cutty coming a long.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 31 2009, 11:15 PM~12872122
> *Here's my cutty coming a long.
> 
> 
> ...


SUPREMELY STYLING!!!


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

1964 CUT DOG


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

BIG MIKE BAD ASS RIDE.


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Feb 1 2009, 02:17 PM~12875360
> *1964 CUT DOG
> 
> 
> ...


O-RIG-IN-AL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 4 2009, 08:53 PM~12909812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Feb 2 2009, 02:16 AM~12879792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Feb 1 2009, 02:20 PM~12875373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Feb 5 2009, 11:03 AM~12915059
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I like the license plate too!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

any clean ones for sale in the northern california area?


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 4 2009, 08:53 PM~12909812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 4 2009, 09:34 PM~12910376
> *nice cutty
> *


Hey thanks alot Bud!!


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

mr orange lifestile cc mexicali mexico


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 6 2009, 02:56 PM~12927333
> *mr orange lifestile cc mexicali mexico
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Jan 31 2009, 02:33 AM~12865233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How many times you gonna post this car :dunno: and ya its clean but not no king you better get under her somn like this to be hollerin IM KING G-BODY







:thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*KING*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Locutt78_@Feb 6 2009, 05:14 PM~12929837
> *How many times you gonna post this car :dunno: and ya its clean but not no king you better get under her somn like this to be hollerin IM KING G-BODY
> 
> 
> ...


put that on regal fest.








dis cutty fest!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 6 2009, 05:59 PM~12930126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 6 2009, 07:53 PM~12930085
> *KING
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wut the fuck im talkin bout,looks even better now then last time I seen it at the Indy show homeboy.


----------



## Locutt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 6 2009, 07:56 PM~12930103
> *put that on regal fest.
> 
> 
> ...


OH YA,I forgot here you go homie ;







)


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Locutt78_@Feb 6 2009, 06:27 PM~12930312
> *OH YA,I forgot here you go homie ;
> 
> 
> ...


dats wut im talkin bout!  firme!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Feb 5 2009, 11:00 PM~12921320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this the same blue one u posted earlier


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 5 2009, 11:36 AM~12611538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2009, 06:13 PM~12936849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

A STL CUTTY!!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 6 2009, 07:53 PM~12930085
> *KING
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

Clean!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

spike when he came to utah


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Feb 9 2009, 07:02 PM~12957333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean Cutty


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Feb 10 2009, 11:58 AM~12962522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Feb 10 2009, 11:48 AM~12962432
> *spike when he came to utah
> 
> 
> ...


YA SPIKES CUTTY IS NASTY


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:yes: :yes: CUTLASS :yes: :yes:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Lay63Low (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 11 2009, 12:11 AM~12970603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POOR CUTTY!
:nosad: :nosad: :banghead: LEAVE THE CUTTYS ALONE! STICK TO 4 DOOR CAPRICES!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

STAY READY FOR THE BUILDUP! SHES DYING FOR SWITCHES!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 11 2009, 12:11 AM~12970603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some shit that would be made by Hot Wheels. :uh: 

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

still for sale $4200


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 11 2009, 03:42 PM~12974548
> *POOR CUTTY!
> :nosad:  :nosad:  :banghead: LEAVE THE CUTTYS ALONE! STICK TO 4 DOOR CAPRICES!
> *


x2


----------



## SOCIOS_YC (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## SOCIOS_YC (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## SOCIOS_YC (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## SOCIOS_YC (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOCIOS_YC_@Feb 11 2009, 10:26 PM~12979510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 11 2009, 01:11 AM~12970603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :barf:


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

Can someone tell me if a car door from a 1980 Oldsmobile Cutlass 4 door would fit on a 1984 Oldsmobile Cutlass 4 door


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:roflmao: Haters . uffin: You might like suckin dicks :barf: . We dont do the monkey see monkey do lifestyle :nicoderm: . We have many styles :thumbsup: . We rather die unique then common :guns: .


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 11 2009, 11:13 PM~12980607
> *:roflmao: Haters .  uffin: You might like suckin dicks  :barf: . We dont do the monkey see monkey do lifestyle  :nicoderm: . We have many styles  :thumbsup: . We rather die unique then common  :guns: .
> *


Are you kidding? Everyone throws big rims on their rides. It looks good on newer cars.But, that gay donk shit :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

Common...hahahahha How many lolos do you see on the street everyday compared to donks or big rims? :uh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

ANYBODY need help ASAP


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> Are you kidding? Everyone throws big rims on their rides. It looks good on newer cars.But, that gay donk shit :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> 
> Common...hahahahha How many lolos do you see on the street everyday compared to donks or big rims? :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:13 AM~12980607
> *:roflmao: Haters .  uffin: You might like suckin dicks  :barf: . We dont do the monkey see monkey do lifestyle  :nicoderm: . We have many styles  :thumbsup: . We rather die unique then common  :guns: .
> *


 :loco: :happysad:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 12 2009, 03:17 AM~12980627
> *Are you kidding? Everyone throws big rims on their rides. It looks good on newer cars.But, that gay donk shit  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> Common...hahahahha How many lolos do you see on the street everyday compared to donks or big rims?  :uh:
> *











My style bro not the next in my family .


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 11 2009, 11:23 PM~12980672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm confused.


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

I need some help


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> > Are you kidding? Everyone throws big rims on their rides. It looks good on newer cars.But, that gay donk shit :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> >
> > Common...hahahahha How many lolos do you see on the street everyday compared to donks or big rims? :uh:
> > No lie bro im not a donk ryder in this family my style is low lows . I dont disagree your right low lows have become rare . But im not gonna knock a dude that builds a car that was a junk yard dawg vs a rent to own wip . That would lame as fuck is i hate a man that takes pride in his style when they truly build it . I wont lie ill fuckin straight clown on rent to own ballers no respect for them .
> ...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> Now I'm confused.
> 
> 
> Bro i push the low lows not donks in m.o.b . I posted up a olds thats the thread didnt say lowriders homie . Im just tellin u im not gonna diss any ones style if there keepin it real buildin there car . But now i kno ****** stuck on flavor thats them not me one day ill build a donk until then im ridin switches .


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Donks are gay... Period. :uh: :around: :loco:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> Donks are gay... Period. :uh: :around: :loco:
> 
> Funny there gay but they out number low riders for been a gay . Thats real talk bro .


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> > Donks are gay... Period. :uh: :around: :loco:
> >
> > Funny there gay but they out number low riders for been a gay . Thats real talk bro .
> 
> ...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 12 2009, 03:34 AM~12980736
> *  wow
> *


Your lucky in your state with the lowrider tour its dead in florida i wonder why ?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I retract my last statement
:machinegun: DONKS 
EITHER YOU LIKE LOWS OR YOU DONT HOMIE!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 11 2009, 11:34 PM~12980736
> *  wow
> *


I would say trendy over gay. I'm not saying they're not gay, because, they definitely are. But, I don't like to follow trends, especially ones that make you look like a dumbshit. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:36 AM~12980747
> *Your lucky in your state with the lowrider tour its dead in florida i wonder why ?
> *


da fuck?? I'm not in Florida homie, do your homework! :cheesy:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> I retract my last statement
> :machinegun: DONKS
> EITHER YOU LIKE LOWS OR YOU DONT HOMIE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 12 2009, 12:37 AM~12980753
> *I would say trendy over gay. I'm not saying they're not gay, because, they definitely are. But, I don't like to follow trends, especially ones that make you look like a dumbshit.  :biggrin:
> *


Like donks? :cheesy:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> da fuck?? I'm not in Florida homie, do your homework! :cheesy:
> Bro u must be the village idiot in your club ? Next time read it slow and wipe off the drew homie .


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> > da fuck?? I'm not in Florida homie, do your homework! :cheesy:
> > Bro u must be the village idiot in your club ? Next time read it slow and wipe off the drew homie .
> 
> 
> :uh: Yes... Just quit :angry:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> :uh: Yes... Just quit :angry:
> :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> > :uh: Yes... Just quit :angry:
> > :roflmao:
> 
> 
> lol are you done yet??


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 12 2009, 03:43 AM~12980792
> *lol are you done yet??
> *


Still trippin you call a 86 olds a donk . 70's Impala's and Caprice Classic we call donks homie . :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> > I retract my last statement
> > :machinegun: DONKS
> > EITHER YOU LIKE LOWS OR YOU DONT HOMIE!
> > Big homie u talkin to a ***** that loves them both when it comes to classics . Thats like askin me if i like to wear the same shit every day . I seen donks i luv and i seen donks thats straight gay same goes for lowriders .
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

?? :uh: 


TTT for Cuttys


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 11 2009, 11:45 PM~12980802
> *Still trippin you call a 86 olds a donk . 70's Impala's and Caprice Classic we call donks homie .  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, but donks are like a general term now. Like kleenex and tissues. I don't know what else to call it except "embarassing" or "shit box" :dunno:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

hes trippin. no one called a cutlass a donk, it makes him feel good thinking someone called it a donk :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> hes trippin. no one called a cutlass a donk, it makes him feel good thinking someone called it a donk :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> Bro u dont move me . I luv groupies .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> Yeah, but donks are like a general term now. Like kleenex and tissues. I don't know what else to call it except "embarassing" or "shit box" :dunno:
> 
> 
> When your limited thats how you live it big homie thats human nature .


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :around: :|


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Well you ladys have fun feel free to hit me up when ever . Keep it low .


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 12 2009, 12:48 AM~12980825
> *hes trippin. no one called a cutlass a donk, it makes him feel good thinking someone called it a donk :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


well to start-- that was one of the first post after he posted this cutty up- it was called a donk  

Now- on the real


Yall are gonna trip on LULU - when he is one of the hardest ridin ****** in FLORIDA. hes out there reppin hard at all times tryin to keep THE CUSTOM CAR CULTURE ALIVE. this ***** will bang the bloc on 13s and whitewals in a GBODY-- or ride shotgun in his boys Cutty up on 4s or 6s jus as quic.
Yall dont have to like the lifted up rides- he done said he sees alot of em thats gay-- but we all see alot of lowriders that are gay to.. THERE ARE ****** ASS CARS IN EVERY BUILING STYLE-- I mean how many times have all of us laughed at the piece of shiot with the white gorilla lady muraled on the trunk?? or the cadillac with the gold plated fROnt fenders and ghetoass plexiglass hood.. We all laugh at shit- and we all hate on shit-- we all see ugly shit.

Who give a fuc if somebody build somethin sky high-- if you dont like it - ya dont like it- are you bein told you should build one like it- FUC NO.. I mean-- some peeps will say this cutty is ugly as fuc- JUS LIKE I WILL SAY A CAR WITH UGLY ASS FAT WHITES ARE UGLY AS FUC. 
We all see shit different... It dont matter what it is--- we arent all gonna build shit the same.

Ill gas hop my 64 SS and drag bumper and not give a fuc who thinks what about it-- some peeps THAT LOWRIDE- say that we shouldnt be fuccin up classics by doin shit like that- AND I SAY FUC IT-- you baby yours-- ILL DO WITH MINE WHAT IT WAS BUILT TO DO..

THE POINT IS- 
WE ARE ALL DIFFERENT-- jus be happy peeps are buildin shit. WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME TEAM WHEN IT COMES TO FIGHTING TICCETS AND SHIT LIKE THAT.. 
when them political people try and outlaw CUSTOM CAR PARTS- and change the laws of hydros- and make shit worse-- WE ALL ARE ON THE SAME TEAM.

I KNOW I WROTE A BOOK- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 12 2009, 12:02 AM~12980890
> *well to start-- that was one of the first post after he posted this cutty up- it was called a donk
> 
> Now- on the real
> ...


I never called it a donk :uh: Go back and re-read it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Feb 12 2009, 01:23 AM~12981002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this statement right here may not directly say THAT CUTTY IS A DONK-- but you still referenced it by posting this statement


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 12 2009, 12:27 AM~12981016
> *Out of all this shit I jus wROte and gave you plenty of openings to try and talk shit-- and thats all you got to say-- DAMN--MY POINT MUST HAVE BEEN PROVEN :biggrin:
> 
> and as far as you callin it a DONK--
> ...


I just really don't give two squirts of rat piss about what you just wrote that's why I only read the first line. :uh: 

and I also said "big rims" so who knows if I was referencing the cutty as a donk or just a pile of steaming shit with big rims on it. :dunno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 12 2009, 01:31 AM~12981030
> *I just really don't give two squirts of rat piss about what you just wrote that's why I only read the first line. :uh:
> 
> and I also said "big rims" so who knows if I was referencing the cutty as a donk or just a pile of steaming shit with big rims on it. :dunno:
> *


BOY-- you really hurt my feelings with that one :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 12 2009, 12:33 AM~12981038
> *BOY-- you really hurt my feelings with that one  :thumbsup:
> *


Wasn't trying to. Goodnight.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

FUCK DONKS............A WASTE OF CARS :uh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> well to start-- that was one of the first post after he posted this cutty up- it was called a donk
> 
> Now- on the real
> Yall are gonna trip on LULU - when he is one of the hardest ridin ****** in FLORIDA. hes out there reppin hard at all times tryin to keep THE CUSTOM CAR CULTURE ALIVE. this ***** will bang the bloc on 13s and whitewals in a GBODY-- or ride shotgun in his boys Cutty up on 4s or 6s jus as quic.
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> > well to start-- that was one of the first post after he posted this cutty up- it was called a donk
> >
> > Now- on the real
> > Yall are gonna trip on LULU - when he is one of the hardest ridin ****** in FLORIDA. hes out there reppin hard at all times tryin to keep THE CUSTOM CAR CULTURE ALIVE. this ***** will bang the bloc on 13s and whitewals in a GBODY-- or ride shotgun in his boys Cutty up on 4s or 6s jus as quic.
> ...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> BOY-- you really hurt my feelings with that one :thumbsup:
> 
> Bro when you limited and dick ridin all u kno what your pimp aka peers teach you . Swiph homie i kno who iz real and who aint thats why i shit on bitches daily homie fuck em and what they stand for . They the bitches in the club mean muggin try to front and stunt az the players like u and i sippin and gettin that pussy action they stuck on what it be like to be around a lotta dicks feeling like they part of something we stick to hoes they stick to dicks we cant change they style bro . :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> U GOT PICS?
> 
> Naw bro sorry im to fake for groupies . Was never one to follow when i was built to lead homie .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> Wasn't trying to. Goodnight.
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Grown ass men actin like fuckin kids in a sand box :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> Out of all this shit I jus wROte and gave you plenty of openings to try and talk shit-- and thats all you got to say-- DAMN--MY POINT MUST HAVE BEEN PROVEN :biggrin:
> 
> and as far as you callin it a DONK--
> this statement right here may not directly say THAT CUTTY IS A DONK-- but you still referenced it by posting this statement
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> > U GOT PICS?
> >
> > Naw bro sorry im to fake for groupies . Was never one to follow when i was built to lead homie .
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Its a waste of time even talkin bout the different styles-- peeps are stuc in thier ways- its like eveybody thinks they are bein told to build somethin different then what they want-- and thats the whole point- TO BUILD WHAT YOU WANT..

OH WELL-- FUC IT :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 02:12 AM~12981123
> *Damn It  . No bro not yet i wanna see that fools wip dont play into his game  . Now that ***** gonna stunt and front or end up on e-bay lookin for a pre pay fame car  . Fuck these clowns bro u dont have to waste time playin with tricks that have no value  . ***** u a fuckin trip  .  haters Feelings . Imma post a goat with a gold grill for these fool can be happy and have something to talk about
> 
> *


POST IT *****-- that shit will be funny as fuc


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

okay okay when i get home after work ill get my ass on it :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Need sleep shit be half ass dead at work fuckin around bro be easy


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:36 AM~12980747
> *Your lucky in your state with the lowrider tour its dead in florida i wonder why ?
> *


 :roflmao: Oh I understand now  Didnt quite get it while I was drunk :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

regardless of what you talkin about and your cheerleader too, all the custom paint and interior of a donk came from lowriding and lowriding came from this west side! now you wanna talk about growing up hard homie shit! nobody has it harder than these real gangstas on this side AND THATS REAL TALK ESE! so lets just say that even thou you posted a cutty(that looks like a donk) you also say you ride low. for future post of stagecoaches put that shit on another site.nobody has respect for that shit.no matter what you think of all this YOUR STILL ON A LOWRIDER SITE! now go to the dubs and above section and tell em that shit too!! :werd:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> regardless of what you talkin about and your cheerleader too, all the custom paint and interior of a donk came from lowriding and lowriding came from this west side! now you wanna talk about growing up hard homie shit! nobody has it harder than these real gangstas on this side AND THATS REAL TALK ESE! so lets just say that even thou you posted a cutty(that looks like a donk) you also say you ride low. for future post of stagecoaches put that shit on another site.nobody has respect for that shit.no matter what you think of all this YOUR STILL ON A LOWRIDER SITE! now go to the dubs and above section and tell em that shit too!! :werd:
> 
> 
> I didnt know you represented the village idiot association . Didnt ask bro . If you ever notice . I dont care about your limited views on life . :loco: . But i do respect your wright layitlow is built around lowriders but you think people that live this lifestyle wouldnt be so negative and hateful toward the next . No lie i use to think man why these cops be fuckin with people on the west coast so bad . But after been around and checkin this site out . No lie you justify there actions i dont feel bad . I start to think about it youll still have layitlow to show off photos of your bad ass cars that are no longer street legal . Thanks to people like you that are cocky hateful and negative that help those that you hate so much justify there actions and laws they set before us . Bro if you was real you would of been like lu wrong site big homie but your just as the boys in blue always lookin for confrontation to justify your hate toward people that did no wrong . :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> > regardless of what you talkin about and your cheerleader too, all the custom paint and interior of a donk came from lowriding and lowriding came from this west side! now you wanna talk about growing up hard homie shit! nobody has it harder than these real gangstas on this side AND THATS REAL TALK ESE! so lets just say that even thou you posted a cutty(that looks like a donk) you also say you ride low. for future post of stagecoaches put that shit on another site.nobody has respect for that shit.no matter what you think of all this YOUR STILL ON A LOWRIDER SITE! now go to the dubs and above section and tell em that shit too!! :werd:
> > I didnt know you represented the village idiot association . Didnt ask bro . If you ever notice . I dont care about your limited views on life .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> > regardless of what you talkin about and your cheerleader too, all the custom paint and interior of a donk came from lowriding and lowriding came from this west side! now you wanna talk about growing up hard homie shit! nobody has it harder than these real gangstas on this side AND THATS REAL TALK ESE! so lets just say that even thou you posted a cutty(that looks like a donk) you also say you ride low. for future post of stagecoaches put that shit on another site.nobody has respect for that shit.no matter what you think of all this YOUR STILL ON A LOWRIDER SITE! now go to the dubs and above section and tell em that shit too!! :werd:
> > I didnt know you represented the village idiot association . Didnt ask bro . If you ever notice . I dont care about your limited views on life .
> 
> 
> and we care about your bs that you just wrote on the last page? Like your the only person that has gone through struggles? Greeneyes is right that you put some big rim shit lift kit garbage on a site for lowriders. Does that make sense? No. So don't post it. If you haven't noticed 99% of the people on this site and especially in the post your rides section doesn't want to see that shit. Why? because once again it's a lowrider site. :uh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> lets just say if we ever run into each other at a show It wont be about cars homegirl. GOTTA TAKE A TRIP TO THE F-L-A AND SERVE YOUR ASS WITHA MUTHA FUKEN
> :machinegun: Ha! what you no about that youngsta?
> 
> 
> :roflmao: I luv it . Show me your layitlow gun again thats awesome :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> and we care about your bs that you just wrote on the last page? Like your the only person that has gone through struggles? Greeneyes is right that you put some big rim shit lift kit garbage on a site for lowriders. Does that make sense? No. So don't post it. If you haven't noticed 99% of the people on this site and especially in the post your rides section doesn't want to see that shit. Why? because once again it's a lowrider site. :uh:
> 
> So much hate homie . Bro you become the icon on hate :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:10 PM~12984393
> *So much hate homie . Bro you become the icon on hate  :thumbsup:
> *


...and your the icon of illiteracy. :cheesy:


----------



## SOCIOS_YC (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 11 2009, 10:48 PM~12979782
> *clean homie!
> *


  THANKS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This is all fuccin rediculous.. Why does everybody have to hate-- ITS ALL ABOUT CARS-- CUSTOM CARS- and trux I should say... IM not even gonna wast emy breathe on this anymore after this post. But how can yall sit there and keep hatin on LULU when he aint siad one bad thing about a LOWRIDEr- not even after yall try clownin on him for likin donks and lifted up cars.. I mean-- whats the point--- and this is the cutty fest-- not the lowrider cutty fest-- so he tossed somethin diofferent in the mix- who gives a fuc.. There was a cutty in here at one point with some fuccin augly ass 20 in chinas on it--- that iont no LO LO-- so whjy not talk shit about that-- jus cause its not all super high-- HOW FUCCIN DUMB-- IT STILL HAS BIG RIMS ON IT-- the kinda rims that all the OG LOWRIDERS use to hate on AND STILL DO.. so whats the point of all this hatred-- jus to up your post counts or what?? 
LULU aint evne doin it that drastic in here- he could have blasted this whole topic with like 30 or more cuttys.. ANd for people to try and say FLORIDA aint bout nothin since you post up some stupid internet gun icon-- I bet you would be shittin your pants walkin thROugh some hoods in FLA-- naw fuc that- if you wasa walkin thROugh ALOT of hoods in Florida--- I bet if you got dropped off in a few spots I know of in 
WEST NAM-- even with a mac 10 and 5 clips-- you woul;d be beggin for your life..

SO- keep the gangbangin shit out of these car forums- ESPECIALY IF YOU DONT KNOW NOTHIN BOUT THE PLACE YOU SPEAKIN ON..


STOP ALL THIS HATIN-- THIS IS WHAT RUINS LIL and our custom car culture- NO MATTER HOW INTERTESTING IT IS.
EVERYBOYD JUS RIDE WHAT YOU RIDE-- and if you wana build a car for somebody that has different taste than you- and and you payin for it-- THEN YOU CAN TALK SHIT............................


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 12 2009, 12:51 PM~12984708
> *This is all fuccin rediculous..  Why does everybody have to hate-- ITS ALL ABOUT CARS-- CUSTOM CARS- and trux I should say... IM not even gonna wast emy breathe on this anymore after this post. But how can yall sit there and keep hatin on LUL when he aint siad one bad thing about a LOWRIDEr- not even after yall try clownin on him for likin donks and lifted up cars.. I mean-- whats the point--- and this is the cutty fest-- not the lowrider cutty fest-- so he tossed somethin diofferent in the mix- who gives a fuc.. There was a cutty in here at one point with some fuccin augly ass 20 in chinas on it---  that iont no LO LO-- so whjy not talk shit about that-- jus cause its not all super high-- HOW FUCCIN DUMB-- IT STILL HAS BIG RIMS ON IT-- the kinda rims that all the  OG LOWRIDERS use to hate on AND STILL DO..  so whats the point of all this hatred-- jus to up your post counts or what??
> LULU aint evne doin it that drastic in here- he could have blasted this whole topic with like 30 or more cuttys..    ANd for people to try and say FLORIDA aint  bout nothin since you post up some stupid internet gun icon-- I bet you would be shittin your pants walkin thROugh some-- naw fuc that- if you wasa walkin thROugh ALOT of hoods in Florida---  I bet if you got dropped off in a few spots I know of in
> WEST NAM-- even with a mac 10 and 5 clips-- you woul;d be beggin for your life..
> ...


your boy didnt have to speak on it at all homie.the first comment on the subject I said poor cutty thats it .but your homie had to start in with his opinion about something thats dosnt have to do with this site. so nuff said on this lame subject about shitty ass donks


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 12 2009, 01:57 PM~12984756
> *your boy didnt have to speak on it at all homie.the first comment on the subject I said poor cutty thats it .but your homie had to start in with his opinion about something thats dosnt have to do with this site. so nuff said on this lame subject about shitty ass donks
> *


He didnt blast bac at you and talk shit-- he jus said he dont do the MONKEY SEE MONKEY DO shit,, We even laughed about the 4door caprice comment-- cause thats what alot of people think of ehrn thinkin of DONKSTYLES rides.. He wasnt trippin on that- you shopuld go bac and read-- and of course he is gonna talk shit when peeps talk shit- thats the way it works RIGHT???


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 12 2009, 12:15 AM~12978583
> *Looks like some shit that would be made by Hot Wheels.  :uh:
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


This fool was jealous hotwheels didnt waste there time on his car . The rest just had to defend his pride . Its all good no luv lost . Hope you buy your limited "Burning Haters Feelings Olds " hotwheel edition uffin: . People post up your shit dont let a speed bump slow u down .


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 01:21 PM~12984976
> *This fool was jealous hotwheels didnt waste there time on his car . The rest just had to defend his pride . Its all good no luv lost . Hope you buy your limited "Burning Haters Feelings Olds " hotwheel edition  uffin: . People post up your shit dont let a speed bump slow u down .
> *


 :uh: You were the speed bump if you haven't noticed.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 12 2009, 05:31 PM~12985038
> *:uh:  You were the speed bump if you haven't noticed.
> *


No lie big homie i dont hate you what so ever i just dont understand why so negative bro . Ill end it with this . When you hit bottom in life and lose faith homie Riders like me will always be the ones to help you get back on point even tho u shitted on us we dont lose faith or love for this lifestyle .


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 01:40 PM~12985101
> *No lie big homie i dont hate you what so ever i just dont understand why so negative bro . Ill end it with this . When you hit bottom in life and lose faith homie Riders like me will always be the ones to help you get back on point even tho u shitted on us we dont lose faith or love for this lifestyle .
> *


I don't hate you either. Just your post, I'd shake your hand and drink a beer with you in real life. I'm not negative either I just don't understand the big rims post on a lowrider site.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

*
BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

lol this is still going on? :uh:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 12 2009, 02:37 PM~12985562
> *lol this is still going on?  :uh:
> *


Na, it's coo.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 11 2009, 03:11 AM~12970603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The ride looks good homie ! I don't really like cuttys on big rims but the paint and graphics on the ride looks good specially the skulls.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 12 2009, 03:50 PM~12985666
> *Na, it's coo.
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 12 2009, 03:37 PM~12985562
> *lol this is still going on?  :uh:
> *


MAN- for all this bitchin everybody has done-- this is the only thing that has kept this thread goin for the past 2 days. SO why dont you start postin some pics or somethin


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 12 2009, 06:59 PM~12987152
> *MAN- for all this bitchin everybody has done-- this is the only thing that has kept this thread goin for the past 2 days. SO why dont you start postin some pics or somethin
> *


I know your all over that one...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 12 2009, 07:14 PM~12987275
> *I know your all over that one...
> *


wel thats what would make sense right--- to post pics--I mean with everything everybody is sayin--- If It were me- Id be postin pics so LULU could see what is really suppose to be in here :biggrin: 

I bet even LULU agrees with that :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 12 2009, 07:39 PM~12987496
> *wel thats what would make sense right--- to post pics--I mean with everything everybody is sayin--- If It were me- Id be postin pics so LULU could see what is really suppose to be in here :biggrin:
> 
> I bet even LULU agrees with that :cheesy:
> *


I'm sure everyone would agree with that  Get in on the picture posting action :cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 11 2009, 09:17 PM~12978609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Feb 13 2009, 04:29 PM~12996174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Feb 13 2009, 04:29 PM~12996174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass rides!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:0 

818 ryder


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 13 2009, 04:41 PM~12996299
> *Clean
> *


THANKS


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Feb 13 2009, 07:01 PM~12997334
> *Clean ass rides!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 13 2009, 11:37 AM~12993719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these pics are whats up.... need to park em all on 3 wheels tho.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 12 2009, 03:14 PM~12985374
> *
> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Feb 13 2009, 08:15 PM~12998388
> *these pics are whats up.... need to park em all on 3 wheels tho.
> *


we got many styles of cuttys some on hit some just chilln but you wont see none donked out thats for sure!


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 13 2009, 08:54 PM~12998765
> *we got many styles of cuttys some on hit some just chilln but you wont see none donked out thats for sure!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 13 2009, 07:37 PM~12997588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


swing the bitch :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 13 2009, 09:54 PM~12998765
> *we got many styles of cuttys some on hit some just chilln but you wont see none donked out thats for sure!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

anyone selling a cutty im looking FULL FRAME WRAP DECENT PAINT AND PREFERABLY CHROME UNDIES PM ME IF YOUR WILLING TO SELL THANKS


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## m.gonzalez (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ron08_@Aug 14 2008, 10:11 AM~11342435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my cutty is 4 sale 81 with a v8 candy paint 3 pump 6 batterys shit is sick


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## nycmex77 (Feb 2, 2009)

my 87 cutty


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Cutty chillin in storage :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13078361
> *Cutty chillin in storage  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 17 2009, 12:41 PM~13028598
> *
> 
> 
> ...



memories :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 23 2009, 12:58 PM~13087218
> *
> *


fixed


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 23 2009, 01:00 PM~13087227
> *fixed
> *


It was right the first time.after all you guys smoking im stoned
:420: :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 23 2009, 01:04 PM~13087257
> *It was right the first time.after all you guys smoking im stoned
> :420:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 22 2009, 11:56 PM~13082414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Feb 25 2009, 11:10 AM~13108637
> *:0
> *


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

cutty fest??? seems more like the smiley fest??




































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Feb 25 2009, 06:33 PM~13112005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

too much power or act of god?


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Feb 25 2009, 12:40 PM~13108895
> *cutty fest??? seems more like the smiley fest??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

BACK IN 98. EL PASO TEXAS.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Feb 26 2009, 12:35 AM~13115992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When gold wasnt old! :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt come on post up mo cuttys :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 27 2009, 11:00 AM~13128106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Do you have a better shot of that color in the sun? :0 :0


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

87 cutty all original.... :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

My 87 cutt....some footage I took last night.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420+Feb 27 2009, 10:43 AM~13128489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car homie... Same as mine, all original  but mines 84


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 26 2008, 02:28 PM~11709285
> *:wave:
> *


_SUP_


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

STILL GOTS A WAYS TO GO BEFORE BEING COMPLETE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 78cutt-dogg (Jan 20, 2009)

its a start


----------



## 78cutt-dogg (Jan 20, 2009)

ok heres a bigger post of it lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

part cutty


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 1 2009, 12:26 PM~13145341
> *part cutty
> 
> 
> ...


I like!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 1 2009, 08:05 AM~13143493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice t-top  I got one in the works too


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 1 2009, 12:31 PM~13144956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm located in Pacoima, CA 91331... pick-up only... *$800* cash takes everything... call me *480-209-5904*

I'm trying to get rid of this dash ASAP! I did all the custom molding to the dash including custom air vents, gauges, and shaving the stereo console... all this dash needs is to either be bondo'd then painted or wrapped in vinyl... the gauges are brand new still in the boxes straight from Dakota Digital Odyssey Series II, 6 Gauge Kit... Kit Contains: 

- ODYR-01-1 Performance Speedometer(MPH or KPH).
- ODYR-02-1 Performance Tachometer.
- ODYR-03-1 Oil Pressure.
- ODYR-04-1 Water Temperature (°F or °C).
- ODYR-05-1 Voltmeter.
- ODYR-06-1 Fuel Level.

Oil Pressure, Water Temp and Speed senders included. Fuel level gauge reads OEM or aftermarket sensor in most applications.


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 1 2009, 06:05 AM~13143493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_JUST BEAUTIFUL BRO._


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 1 2009, 09:05 AM~13143493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you're closer to finish than i am. :biggrin:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 10:50 PM~12627363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i love the way this car looks.


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78cutt-dogg_@Mar 1 2009, 12:01 PM~13145189
> *
> 
> ok heres a bigger post of it lol
> *


nice year here are some pics of mine... before and after... :biggrin: 







first pic








side








Flat Blk








blk & Rims


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

4 saLe


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

4 saLe


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

how much and what r the spec's on it?


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

my 85


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

6500 oBo :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDAZ GANG_@Mar 2 2009, 07:36 PM~13158633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass!


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDAZ GANG_@Mar 2 2009, 08:36 PM~13158633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: what size cylinders in the rear?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

NICE CUTTY!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2009, 09:35 PM~13172610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats a nice cutty!!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2009, 09:35 PM~13172610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NICE


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2009, 10:35 PM~13172610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice cutty


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice day today...stock 79, but I like it. uffin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## ClownTown661 (Feb 12, 2009)

:guns:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClownTown661_@Mar 4 2009, 07:23 PM~13183459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Mar 4 2009, 02:57 PM~13179724
> *Nice day today...stock 79, but I like it. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 1 2009, 01:26 PM~13145341
> *part cutty
> 
> 
> ...


sickk.. looks good.... i need 1 of them n my life....


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 17 2009, 11:41 AM~13028598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites..


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

pics of my 86' cut taken last year at a show by the lake in merced califas


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 6 2009, 12:28 PM~13201749
> *pics of my 86' cut taken last year at a show by the lake in merced califas
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car homie!!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 6 2009, 01:28 PM~13201749
> *pics of my 86' cut taken last year at a show by the lake in merced califas
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 6 2009, 11:28 AM~13201749
> *pics of my 86' cut taken last year at a show by the lake in merced califas
> 
> 
> ...


I like :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

here's a few pix of mine














cket.com/albums/ww259/SDCUTLASS1904/luzitas1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 19 2008, 02:00 PM~12476904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE YOUR RIDE IS FIRME :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C._@Mar 9 2009, 07:56 PM~13229708
> *DAM HOMIE YOUR RIDE IS FIRME  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 8 2009, 02:07 PM~13217639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean as hell man. :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

I pulled out Survival for a quick cruise down Whittier Bl   
























  hung out with a couple of buddies


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 9 2009, 11:51 PM~13233210
> *That's clean as hell man. :thumbsup:
> *


THANX


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 10 2009, 02:14 AM~13233569
> *    I pulled out Survival for a quick cruise down Whittier Bl
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice ass cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is my Texas built cutty still more to come.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 10 2009, 12:50 PM~13237312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 10 2009, 12:50 PM~13237312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year is your cutlass homie?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 8 2009, 05:07 PM~13217639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 11 2009, 09:40 PM~13255136
> *
> *


THANX


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Mar 10 2009, 12:37 PM~13237185
> *:thumbsup: nice ass cutty :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanx


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 10 2009, 02:50 PM~13237312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that? name i mean?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 8 2009, 02:07 PM~13217639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 12 2009, 09:59 AM~13259902
> *Firme!
> *


In SD, too. :nicoderm:


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

THANKS  JUST REDID THE INTERIOR TWO TONE TWEED


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 12 2009, 10:08 AM~13259975
> *THANKS    JUST REDID THE INTERIOR TWO TONE TWEED
> *


Pics?


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 12 2009, 11:09 AM~13259982
> *Pics?
> *


JUST FROM DURING THE PROCESS. I HAVN'T TOOK ANY FINSHED ONES. I'LL POST THE ONES I HAVE TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 12 2009, 10:43 AM~13260243
> *JUST FROM DURING THE PROCESS. I HAVN'T TOOK ANY FINSHED ONES. I'LL POST THE ONES I HAVE TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 8 2009, 04:07 PM~13217639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Meno. I saw your car with the new look and it looks bad ass.
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Mar 12 2009, 01:51 PM~13261305
> *Looking good Meno. I saw your car with the new look and it looks bad ass.
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THANX BY THE WAY PLEASE SPELL MY RIGHT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the ones I have so far


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 6 2009, 12:28 PM~13201749
> *pics of my 86' cut taken last year at a show by the lake in merced califas
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 12 2009, 05:28 PM~13263656
> *Here's the ones I have so far
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really clean man. :thumbsup: 
Who's doing it?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_BUSTING OUT AGAIN 2009_


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 12 2009, 08:11 PM~13264853
> *Looks really clean man. :thumbsup:
> Who's doing it?
> *


DAVALOS IN CHULA VISTA. IT'S DONE NOW, JUST FINISHING UP SOME THINGS AT WORK BEFORE I BRING HER OUT AGAIN.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 12 2009, 07:54 PM~13265435
> *DAVALOS IN CHULA VISTA. IT'S DONE NOW, JUST FINISHING UP SOME THINGS AT WORK BEFORE I BRING HER OUT AGAIN.
> *


Cool, I'll have to remember to hit you up when I'm ready for my interior.


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 12 2009, 09:02 PM~13265521
> *Cool, I'll have to remember to hit you up when I'm ready for my interior.
> *


SURE NO PROBLEM ANY TIME


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 12 2009, 05:28 PM~13263656
> *Here's the ones I have so far
> 
> 
> ...


Im jealous!
:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 11 2009, 11:03 PM~13255500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight pic uffin: uffin:



TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

A LIL VIDEO OF THE RIDE AT NIGHT SHOWS A LIL MORE DETAIL IN THE TRUNK AND HOOD AND THERE IS ALSO A SECTION THERE IN THE BEGINING OF THE VIDEO WHERE I SAID "90S FRONT" I MEANT TO SAY EURO CLIP BUT WHATEVER, YALL GET THE POINT :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGN0-SrIgO8


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 14 2009, 03:02 PM~13280910
> *A LIL VIDEO OF THE RIDE AT NIGHT SHOWS A LIL MORE DETAIL IN THE TRUNK AND HOOD AND THERE IS ALSO A SECTION THERE IN THE BEGINING OF THE VIDEO WHERE I SAID "90S FRONT" I MEANT TO SAY EURO CLIP BUT WHATEVER, YALL GET THE POINT :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGN0-SrIgO8
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks badass homie!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 14 2009, 03:02 PM~13280910
> *A LIL VIDEO OF THE RIDE AT NIGHT SHOWS A LIL MORE DETAIL IN THE TRUNK AND HOOD AND THERE IS ALSO A SECTION THERE IN THE BEGINING OF THE VIDEO WHERE I SAID "90S FRONT" I MEANT TO SAY EURO CLIP BUT WHATEVER, YALL GET THE POINT :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGN0-SrIgO8
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PiNk&ShAvEd (Dec 9, 2007)

tryin to get on yall level :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HERE'S DAVID'S CUTLASS FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78cutt-dogg_@Mar 1 2009, 02:59 PM~13145166
> *
> its a start
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 14 2009, 05:11 PM~13281942
> *HERE'S DAVID'S CUTLASS FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> ...


Spotted that one the other night at the hops over at 43rd st. Looks really nice. :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Mar 14 2009, 04:25 PM~13281049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES, ITS STILL IN THE WORKS, SO ITLL BE A FEW BEFORE THIS THING IS ACCTUALLY FINISHED


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 09:22 PM~13282615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 6 2006, 10:47 PM~5194224
> *   keep them coming
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 14 2009, 06:11 PM~13281942
> *HERE'S DAVID'S CUTLASS FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 04:46 PM~12222335
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL IN THE NEW LRM..... VERY DETAILED. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## RIDAZ GANG (Feb 3, 2009)

4 $ale


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2009, 10:10 AM~13294459
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

pic i just took :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 16 2009, 03:25 PM~13297157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot Mondo, I didn't see you at the shop this past Saturday the 14th, well maybe next time.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

IMG]http://i436.photobucket.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn messed it up... sorry my first time....ha ha ha


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 16 2009, 02:25 PM~13297157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 16 2009, 03:37 PM~13297263
> *Great shot Mondo, I didn't see you at the shop this past Saturday the 14th, well maybe next time.
> *



thnx, next time let me know so we can meet up :cheesy:


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 16 2009, 03:57 PM~13297415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OGH YEAH I CAN PLAY AT THIS TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 16 2009, 05:58 PM~13298455
> *OGH YEAH I CAN PLAY AT THIS TOO.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2009, 03:56 PM~13297400
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:
oops! stupid night focus!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

OLD CUTTLASS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cplnp5Aq-1o&feature=related


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez1XaHon9mc&feature=related


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-NMC2jGZEA&feature=related


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 16 2009, 09:12 PM~13300673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 18 2009, 10:03 AM~13315032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

get'em started early on tha cuttys...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

my new one i just found time to build.......


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 18 2009, 10:17 AM~13315168
> *my  new  one  i  just  found  time  to  build.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

I know this is the wrong topic but can yall help a cutty brotha out? i got a 87 cutty but my fenders and my clip dont line up. heres a pic of what it looks like. does anyone know how i could get it straight. :dunno:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 18 2009, 11:13 AM~13315660
> *I know this is the wrong topic but can yall help a cutty brotha out? i got a 87 cutty but my fenders and my clip dont line up. heres a pic of what it looks like. does anyone know how i could get it straight.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like your fender was pushed in in that corner?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 18 2009, 01:53 PM~13315988
> *looks like your fender was pushed in in that corner?
> *


you think so? i switched out the fender and it lined up like that? maybe i need a different fender?


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 10 2009, 01:55 PM~13237365
> *Looks good homie!!
> *



Thanks appreciate it!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 12 2009, 11:12 AM~13259428
> *what color is that? name i mean?
> *



It is called Sunburst Orange it an 07' color


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 18 2009, 05:22 PM~13318186
> *you think so? i switched out the fender and it lined up like that? maybe i need a different fender?
> *


Hey homie its the shock on your bumper its not fully extended so it keeping it lifted up like that. Hope it helps.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 11 2009, 09:56 PM~13254390
> *What year is your cutlass homie?
> *



Its a 84'


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 18 2009, 06:45 PM~13318382
> *Hey homie its the shock on your bumper its not fully extended so it keeping it lifted up like that. Hope it helps.
> *


thanks homie ima try it tomorrow. do you know how i can extend the shock more?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

wus good people i have a 87 cutlass front clip for same pm me


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 18 2009, 05:45 PM~13318382
> *Hey homie its the shock on your bumper its not fully extended so it keeping it lifted up like that. Hope it helps.
> *


I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS BECAUSE OF THE WORNG BUMPER, CAUSE I SEEN MINE ALSO DOES THAT AND IT HAS THE EURO FRONT  THANKS FOR THE 411


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 12 2009, 07:28 PM~13263656
> *Here's the ones I have so far
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 19 2009, 04:56 PM~13328155
> *I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS BECAUSE OF THE WORNG BUMPER, CAUSE I SEEN MINE ALSO DOES THAT AND IT HAS THE EURO FRONT    THANKS FOR THE 411
> *


yea mine has the euro clip also. i just switched out a fender cause it was messed up and ever since then it aint lining up straight like i see on other cars with the euro's. i was thinking either my fender or bumber was messed up? anyone know how to extend that shock if thats what has to be done? :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 18 2009, 08:28 PM~13319948
> *thanks homie ima try it tomorrow. do you know how i can extend the shock more?
> *


Been told you can get a chain and pull it out using a tree. Or what i gonna try is take bumper off and get a hammer and hit it till it pops out.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 16 2009, 03:17 PM~13297567
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKZ TIGHT.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 20 2009, 11:29 PM~13343825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shinyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

vbcmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmbbbbb bvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvvbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbvbv


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 21 2009, 09:55 AM~13345395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 21 2009, 09:52 AM~13345380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 21 2009, 11:52 AM~13345380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## o2SAVAGE (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 21 2009, 10:55 AM~13345395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

my baby!!!


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 21 2009, 12:33 PM~13345254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Mar 21 2009, 01:24 PM~13346366
> *my baby!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## J dogg (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 21 2009, 12:58 PM~13345411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## J dogg (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 21 2009, 08:55 AM~13345395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

heres my 83 ttop


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 21 2009, 09:41 AM~13345307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this! this is what i was gona do to my t top, but i put 13's on it an they aint comin off :biggrin: 

lets see some more of them mo-foin t tops!!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Mar 22 2009, 06:16 PM~13355964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by English_@Mar 23 2009, 07:42 PM~13365653
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by English_@Mar 23 2009, 04:42 PM~13365653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J dogg_@Mar 21 2009, 09:25 PM~13348495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this cutlass is tight as HELL!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WUT UP KUTTY FAMILY_


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Mar 24 2009, 11:54 AM~13375020
> *
> *


You and 81Cutty should have a smiley face battle to the death...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 24 2009, 12:55 PM~13375035
> *You and 81Cutty should have a smiley face battle to the death...
> 
> *


  lol


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

my 69 cutty


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by English_@Mar 23 2009, 04:42 PM~13365653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by English_@Mar 23 2009, 05:42 PM~13365653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

missing that lil trim on the passenger side :angry:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Nice!  I wanna find me a t-tops :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks :biggrin: i got really lucky on finding this one


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

SNEEK PEEK OF MY FRAME IN THE WORKS!










AND ITS GOIN ON THIS BUCKET!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 26 2009, 04:10 PM~13399212
> *SNEEK PEEK OF MY FRAME IN THE WORKS!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!  Hopefully gonna be starting my frame soon :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAMN, I SEE ALOT OF T-TOP CUTTYS IN HERE WITH PARTS I NEED :happysad: :yessad:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 26 2009, 05:26 PM~13399856
> *DAAAAAAAAMN, I SEE ALOT OF T-TOP CUTTYS IN HERE WITH PARTS I NEED :happysad: :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: me too! i need a repair manuel to but those mo fo's are hard to find :0


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 24 2009, 10:58 PM~13382109
> *BADASS!!!
> *


x2. Really Badass


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Mar 24 2009, 06:46 PM~13378523
> *my 69 cutty
> 
> 
> ...


HAD THE SAME CUTTY IN MY CLUB(EXCEPT IT WAS CANDY RED W/WHITE STRIPES)THAT FOOL SOLD HIS SHIT FOR NO FUCKN REASON IN THE WORLD! IM STILL SAD
:tears: :burn: 2 TEARS IN A BUCKET,FUCK IT!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 26 2009, 05:26 PM~13399856
> *DAAAAAAAAMN, I SEE ALOT OF T-TOP CUTTYS IN HERE WITH PARTS I NEED :happysad: :yessad:
> *


T-TOP REPOST


----------



## $OUTHOMAHA (Nov 19, 2008)

nothing much-1982 -just a daily driver-3 pump prohopper-


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 27 2009, 07:23 PM~13411421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn no k-off! rims gonna fall off!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 10 2007, 06:36 PM~7451698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need to get one of these


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 26 2009, 04:18 PM~13399270
> *Looks good homie!    Hopefully gonna be starting my frame soon  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by English_@Mar 23 2009, 07:42 PM~13365653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Mar 28 2009, 09:28 AM~13415509
> *i need to get one of these
> *


x2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Mar 27 2009, 07:17 PM~13411365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Thats a badass Cutty!!!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 28 2009, 12:50 PM~13417101
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## biglewy805 (Mar 13, 2007)

my 3 CUTTYS







  :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

Can some one post the pic of that blue cutty gas hoppin on the freeway scrapin bumper??


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Mar 28 2009, 05:20 PM~13418426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie! heres two from the club.
































All Cuttys!All day! :biggrin:


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 29 2009, 08:18 PM~13426596
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks big dog.much respect.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 29 2009, 05:00 PM~13424772
> *nice homie! heres two from the club.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Mar 28 2009, 10:28 AM~13415509
> *i need to get one of these
> *


i got 1 for sale. i bought it when i got my cutty vert but i sold it and i aint got anymore cuttys so i am gonna sell it.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Mar 27 2009, 09:17 PM~13411365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cutty! :biggrin: any more pics?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MY HOMEBOYS CUTLASS!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

SEA TOWN FLYING CUTTY!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Mar 31 2009, 09:48 PM~13448987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN AS HELL :thumbsup: :0


more pics :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 1 2009, 11:22 AM~13454381
> *CLEAN AS HELL :thumbsup: :0
> more pics :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S  IT AN'T DONE JUST A LITTE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

A couple from the Majestic cc picnic this past sun.
































check the olds logo
















Supreme Styles ccsd rides


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 2 2009, 02:55 PM~13466952
> *A couple from the Majestic cc picnic this past sun.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics!! ttt for cuttys


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

loooks gooood


> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 2 2009, 02:55 PM~13466952
> *A couple from the Majestic cc picnic this past sun.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

:biggrin: gettn juiced!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm located in Pacoima, CA 91331... pick-up only... *$800* cash takes everything... call me *818-272-9222*

I'm trying to get rid of this dash... I did all the custom molding to the dash including custom air vents, gauges, and shaving the stereo console... all this dash needs is to either be bondo'd then painted or wrapped in vinyl... the gauges are brand new still in the boxes straight from Dakota Digital Odyssey Series II, 6 Gauge Kit... Kit Contains: 

- ODYR-01-1 Performance Speedometer(MPH or KPH).
- ODYR-02-1 Performance Tachometer.
- ODYR-03-1 Oil Pressure.
- ODYR-04-1 Water Temperature (°F or °C).
- ODYR-05-1 Voltmeter.
- ODYR-06-1 Fuel Level.

Oil Pressure, Water Temp and Speed senders included. Fuel level gauge reads OEM or aftermarket sensor in most applications.

This is the perfect custom touch to add to any g-body who wants to stand out from the rest... Just imagine your ride with a color-matched dashed with digital gauges instead of that 30 year old cracked vinyl you've got on there now!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 5 2009, 09:52 PM~13492652
> *:biggrin:  gettn juiced!
> 
> 
> ...



i really like that front end :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 5 2009, 09:52 PM~13492652
> *:biggrin:  gettn juiced!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 6 2009, 09:42 AM~13495930
> *i really like that front end :thumbsup:
> *


YEA I LIKES IT TO BRO! BUT I GOTTA A EURO JUST SITTIN SO I THINK IMA GO EURO WHEN I GET IT PAINTED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Baserloks (Sep 17, 2006)

My cuddy caught on fire back on 10/2008...Looks like I got a project on my hands...!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Baserloks_@Apr 6 2009, 05:36 PM~13499474
> *My cuddy caught on fire back on 10/2008...Looks like I got a project on my hands...!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that sucks ass. What the hell happened? :0


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_I AM READY GUYS, JUST LEFT GINO'S SHOP. FINE DETAILS WILL BE SHOWN AT SHOW.
_


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 7 2009, 09:58 PM~13513508
> *I AM READY GUYS, JUST LEFT GINO'S SHOP. FINE DETAILS WILL BE SHOWN AT SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

New pics of mine. Pretty clean for original :dunno: Still no wires, but the stocks still shine up nice uffin:


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

:biggrin: HHHHEEEEEELLLLLLLLPPPPP ME OUT?????
HOMIES


i need help homiez i goT a 85 cutty,I BOUGHT a euro clip i just finish putting in but dnt line up do you need the fenders n the bumper also?.some people told me just the euro clip but i am comfused what us do i need the bumper n the fenders??to fid right help me up wit some info or link i painting my car this week so need the info..thnks homies n hell yeah cuttys rule........




this is mine


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 8 2009, 07:35 AM~13516000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets see some more of this baby!!! :yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 8 2009, 11:52 AM~13518271
> *New pics of mine.  Pretty clean for original :dunno: Still no wires, but the stocks still shine up nice uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


ain nothin wrong wit some clean stocks, i jus got rid of mine and i kinda miss em...


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

/\ cool cutty


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 8 2009, 11:52 AM~13518271
> *New pics of mine.  Pretty clean for original :dunno: Still no wires, but the stocks still shine up nice uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car homie.. Looks good on them stocks  

Here was mine before the wires and hydraulics..


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Apr 8 2009, 05:56 PM~13521688
> */\ cool cutty
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I just picked up a euro clip. do I need to change out the front bumber to put it on?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 12:51 AM~13524202
> *I just picked up a euro clip. do I need to change out the front bumber to put it on?
> *



no you dont....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 9 2009, 06:18 AM~13525636
> *no you dont....
> *


thanks.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one ever try custom grills with there euro cutty.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

in the works to make it right, changing the grill, chrome undies,engraving as much as i can and adding a few mods 






















> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Apr 8 2009, 06:34 PM~13521506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 9 2009, 12:48 PM~13527171
> *in the works to make it right, changing the grill,  chrome undies,engraving as much as i can and adding a few mods
> 
> 
> ...



MUST BE NICE TO HAVE YOUR OWN ENGRAVER..... :thumbsup:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

i got a question what size cylinders do you guys run in the back to 3 wheel thanks.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Apr 9 2009, 10:01 AM~13528320
> *i got a question what size cylinders do you guys run in the back to 3 wheel thanks.
> *


at least 10s


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

any pics mine has 10s(coil under setup though) and it only does 3's on turns. you think if i put the coil over setup it will be able to do a standing 3?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Apr 8 2009, 07:30 PM~13521474
> *:biggrin: HHHHEEEEEELLLLLLLLPPPPP ME OUT?????
> HOMIES
> i need help homiez i goT a 85 cutty,I BOUGHT  a euro clip i just finish putting in but dnt line up do you need the fenders  n the bumper also?.some people told me just the euro clip but i am comfused what us do i need the bumper n the fenders??to fid right help me up wit some info or link i painting my car this week so need the info..thnks homies n hell yeah cuttys rule........
> ...


nope it should fit right on there if you have the complete euro clip...


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 9 2009, 10:48 AM~13527171
> *in the works to make it right, changing the grill,  chrome undies,engraving as much as i can and adding a few mods
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT GRILLE


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Apr 9 2009, 11:20 AM~13528949
> *any pics mine has 10s(coil under setup though) and it only does 3's on turns. you think if i put the coil over setup it will be able to do a standing 3?
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, for a standing 3 I think you need 3 pumps and taller cylinders. Double check in the Hydraulics section though. Do a search first.


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah i do have 3 pumps, and it can roll a 3 about a foot off the ground,but i figured just putting the power ball on c channel and regular cups would give a bit of height maybe enough to tip the 3,what do you think?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Apr 9 2009, 12:48 PM~13529146
> *yeah i do have 3 pumps, and it can roll a 3 about a foot off the ground,but i figured just putting the power ball on c channel and regular cups would give a bit of height maybe enough to tip the 3,what do you think?
> *



u gotta run atlest 14's in the rear for a standing 3


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

the only thing about that is i'll start haveing driveline problems and i want to avoid having transmission problems


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Apr 9 2009, 12:59 PM~13529241
> *the only thing about that is i'll start haveing driveline problems and i want to avoid having transmission problems
> *


add a slip yoke :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

uffin: :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 9 2009, 10:48 AM~13527171
> *in the works to make it right, changing the grill,  chrome undies,engraving as much as i can and adding a few mods
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass one piece.


----------



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)

what car did these headlights come off of?


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

mine in the garage


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Mar 27 2009, 08:11 PM~13412372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that off a caddy, looks like its alot smaller


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 9 2009, 08:48 AM~13527171
> *in the works to make it right, changing the grill,  chrome undies,engraving as much as i can and adding a few mods
> 
> 
> ...


is this before the black paint or after??? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my cutty. nothing special right now. I do have some parts stacked up 

euro clip
woodgrain
ect


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 9 2009, 11:24 PM~13535091
> *is this before the black paint or after??? :0
> *


After the black paint still not cut we are going with a LT1 on it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 10 2009, 01:10 AM~13535981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 9 2009, 06:04 PM~13532009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cutty looks good homie!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Apr 10 2009, 04:05 AM~13536292
> *After the black paint still not cut we are going with a LT1 on it
> *


NICE. i got a question, do you know if the t top trim off a monte carlo will fit a cutless? im missin a trim on mine on the passenger side


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 10 2009, 03:08 AM~13535502
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS HOW ITS STARTS BRO....


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> THATS HOW ITS STARTS BRO....
> [/b]


x2 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 10 2009, 10:47 AM~13538894
> *NICE. i got a question, do you know if the t top trim off a monte carlo will fit a cutless? im missin a trim on mine on the passenger side
> 
> 
> ...


I know the t-tops fit,I dont know about the trim.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 10 2009, 11:47 AM~13538894
> *NICE. i got a question, do you know if the t top trim off a monte carlo will fit a cutless? im missin a trim on mine on the passenger side
> 
> 
> ...


Try gbodyparts.com they have some t-top parts


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 10 2009, 10:25 AM~13538724
> *Cutty looks good homie!
> *


Thanks Bro!! Still have alot of chrome to put into it thats sitting in my garage..


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

just needs to be wired up!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13542832
> *just needs to be wired up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 10 2009, 07:54 PM~13542865
> *Looks good homie
> *


THANKS BIG DOG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 11 2009, 10:34 PM~13550819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant see the cutty the regals stealing the spotlight!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

took some pics of the cutlass yesterday


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 25 2008, 11:58 AM~10948709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year cut is this?


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

That orange regal and white cut is a tight pic. Candygold73 thats tight man.


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Apr 13 2009, 02:39 PM~13563358
> *That orange regal and white cut is a tight pic. Candygold73 thats tight man.
> *


thanks :biggrin:  almost done with it too. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 11 2009, 10:34 PM~13550819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Apr 13 2009, 01:22 PM~13562613
> *took some pics of the cutlass yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean. those hub caps throw me off they almost look like regal hubs. sick thou
:thumbsup:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 13 2009, 05:54 PM~13565120
> *damn thats clean. those hub caps throw me off they almost look like regal hubs. sick thou
> :thumbsup:
> *


na they're oldsmobile hubs, got the 13s tucked away for the summer


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey guys I got a question. do they make head lamps for 87-88 cutlass?


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 06:29 PM~13565425
> *Hey guys I got a question. do they make head lamps for 87-88 cutlass?
> *


i'm sure they do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Apr 13 2009, 08:34 PM~13565481
> *i'm sure they do
> *


just called yes. they do. :biggrin:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 06:46 PM~13565595
> *just called yes. they do. :biggrin:
> *


there you go :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

my cutlass juiced this past weekend! what yall think? :biggrin: 

from this









to this



























1 pump to the front 6 batts!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 13 2009, 08:05 PM~13566583
> *my cutlass juiced this past weekend! what yall think?  :biggrin:
> 
> from this
> ...


Looks real good homie!! What type of setup you running in there?


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 3 2009, 09:56 AM~13475322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

everyone of my rides must go thru a good lil beatin everynow and then :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dont know how to make em bigger :dunno:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 11 2009, 10:34 PM~13550819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Taken in Calgary, Alberta? Thats my buddy's regal.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 13 2009, 09:07 PM~13567463
> *Looks real good homie!! What type of setup you running in there?
> *


BLACK MAGICE HYDRAULICS! 3 PUMPS 6 BATTS TILL I GET MY FRAME DONE! THEN IMA CHANGE THE FRONT PUMP TO A PISTON AND ADD 2 BATTS. DOES GOOD FOR WHAT I HAVE NOW THOUGH.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 14 2009, 11:37 AM~13572971
> *BLACK MAGICE HYDRAULICS! 3 PUMPS 6 BATTS TILL I GET MY FRAME DONE! THEN IMA CHANGE THE FRONT PUMP TO A PISTON AND ADD 2 BATTS. DOES GOOD FOR WHAT I HAVE NOW THOUGH.
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

HEY HOMIES I GOT THIS EURO CLIP FOR ALE MAKE OFFERS......
88 EURO CLIP FOR A 87-88 CUTLASS..WILL FID 82-86 CUTTYS..
IS IN DECENT SHAPE THE ONLY THING IT NEEDS IS THE DRIVER SIDE CONNER LENCE....N THE GRILL TEETHS ARE BROKEN OUT BUT I GOT THE PART ALREADY FOR IT SO IS GOOD...ASKING$$ 380 PLUS SHIPPING 





























T-TOPS CAME OUT OFF A 88 OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS SUPREME. THEY IN GOOD SHAPE. PLASTIC IS GOOD...HARD TO FIND....$280 PLUS SHIPPING


















SUN ROOF OG FRM A GBODY MONTE $160 .PLUS SHIPPING










IM LOCATED IN MN .SHOOT ME OFFERS IM REASONABLE WILLING TO WORK WIT YOU. I WILLING O SHIPP IT AT BUYERS EXPENSE ....NEEDED GONE SO MAKE OFFERS SORRY NO TRADES.NEED CASH.......PICS ARE SHITTY BUT THEY PARTS ARE GOOD SHAPE... JUST HIT ME UP


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

FUKIN COPS GOT PULL OVER FOR HITTIN MY SWITCHES FUK IT I DO IT AGAIN LOLS.....


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 13 2009, 10:34 PM~13567793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 I LIKED THAT X2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 14 2009, 11:37 AM~13572971
> *BLACK MAGICE HYDRAULICS! 3 PUMPS 6 BATTS TILL I GET MY FRAME DONE! THEN IMA CHANGE THE FRONT PUMP TO A PISTON AND ADD 2 BATTS. DOES GOOD FOR WHAT I HAVE NOW THOUGH.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Apr 14 2009, 11:50 AM~13573134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> what car did these headlights come off of?
> [/quo
> _Is that Jose's old car from Skanless C.C. It is_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 7 2009, 09:58 PM~13513508
> *WUT UP CUTTY FAMILY*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ese_mr_bullet_@Apr 14 2009, 05:09 PM~13575313
> *HEY HOMIES I GOT THIS EURO CLIP FOR ALE MAKE OFFERS......
> 88 EURO CLIP FOR A 87-88 CUTLASS..WILL FID 82-86 CUTTYS..
> IS IN DECENT SHAPE THE ONLY THING IT NEEDS IS THE  DRIVER SIDE CONNER LENCE....N THE  GRILL TEETHS  ARE BROKEN OUT BUT I GOT THE PART ALREADY FOR IT SO IS GOOD...ASKING$$ 380 PLUS SHIPPING
> ...


part it out


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

ttt for cuttys


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

UNIDOZ C.C DALLAS TX


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

cleeean. wat year?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Apr 15 2009, 03:19 PM~13586096
> *cleeean. wat year?
> *


thanx...it a 86


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Anybody know what car the thick chrome trim on the wheelwells comes from? I like that style but dont know what to look for.  TTT fellow Cutty owners!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

ttt uffin:


----------



## Driveway Kustoms (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 17 2009, 01:41 PM~13607994
> *
> cruzin in the (di,di,di) street :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 13 2009, 10:34 PM~13567793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic uffin: uffin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 17 2009, 02:04 PM~13608175
> *Cool pic uffin: uffin:
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

two cutlasses?


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 17 2009, 04:30 PM~13609573
> *two cutlasses?
> 
> 
> ...


damn look at that chrome


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 17 2009, 06:01 PM~13609817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 17 2009, 06:01 PM~13609817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKN NICE!!! I HOPE MY FRAME COMES OUT LIKE THAT! IS IT PAINT OR POWDERCOAT?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Powdercoat. Thanks, That frame is for my regal. The cutty will be rebuilt for my daughter when the regal is done.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 17 2009, 05:56 PM~13609777
> *damn look at that chrome
> *


two toned that shit with the gold handles. nawmsaying?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Olds Old Olds Show...about 45 minutes away;


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 17 2009, 05:45 PM~13610105
> *two toned that shit with the gold handles. nawmsaying?
> *


hell yeeee


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 17 2009, 08:28 PM~13610962
> *Olds Old Olds Show...about 45 minutes away;
> 
> 
> ...


Is that in Canada?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 15 2009, 12:57 AM~13581048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up with the neckbrace...or is that a scarf or some shit? Nice ride uffin:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 13 2009, 08:05 PM~13566583
> *my cutlass juiced this past weekend! what yall think?  :biggrin:
> 
> from this
> ...


what size cylinders do you have in the back?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Driveway Kustoms_@Apr 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13606937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



woo woo woo woo thats how mine is going to look in the next few weeks


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 18 2009, 12:22 PM~13615504
> *Is that in Canada?
> *


Yea, town around 45 minutes away from me with a population of .... 6000, called Olds. The sad part about it is few Olds riders know about it, and few want to travel that far (some people pull in from Washington, Idaho and Montana) but its a small show with roughly about 50 or so cars that show up.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 18 2009, 05:38 PM~13617005
> *woo woo woo woo thats how mine is going to look in the next few weeks
> *


YOURE GONNA BE PISSED WHEN IT LOOKS LIKE THAT! hahaha, because when that happens you know you're on your way to the next step and from there all you want is to see it finished! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 17 2009, 09:28 PM~13610962
> *Olds Old Olds Show...about 45 minutes away;
> 
> 
> ...


I lived there briefly in the 90's,god I hate Alberta,it was all 4x4's & a couple ricers. :uh:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13618523
> *I lived there briefly in the 90's,god I hate Alberta,it was all 4x4's & a couple ricers. :uh:
> *


really tho, you should come out for this. hell, i might even have some work for you.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 18 2009, 10:06 PM~13618534
> *really tho, you should come out for this. hell, i might even have some work for you.
> *


I drove through there last month on the way back from Edmonton,I have no desire to go back other than to purchase trucks for resale.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 15 2009, 05:58 PM~13586478
> *thanx...it a 86
> *


thought it was a 87 :dunno:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 18 2009, 09:01 PM~13618501
> *Yea, town around 45 minutes away from me with a population of .... 6000, called Olds. The sad part about it is few Olds riders know about it, and few want to travel that far (some people pull in from Washington, Idaho and Montana) but its a small show with roughly about 50 or so cars that show up.
> *


The Supreme Styles would go if it wasnt so far.damn let us know how it goes man, pics.
:tears:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 18 2009, 05:55 PM~13617097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I never get tired of seeing your ride homes!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 18 2009, 10:24 PM~13619438
> *I never get tired of seeing your ride homes!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Looks a lot like *****'s.


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 18 2009, 10:42 PM~13619243
> *thought it was a 87  :dunno:
> *


why u think its a 87?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 18 2009, 11:24 PM~13619438
> *I never get tired of seeing your ride homes!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! its getting all redone this year! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

just got these for my cutty :0 BMH


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

anybody know what this is. i never seen a cutty with one before, i took of a cutty @ the junkyard. it goes on the headliner in the back has 2 lil red lenses in it so obiesly they ligth up, i ripped the wire when i took it off. just curious what it is or do. thinking of putting it on mine put 2 lil led ligths on it and wired it to my dome ligth wires since i took mine dome ligth off.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 19 2009, 02:28 PM~13622928
> *anybody know what this is. i never seen a cutty with one before, i took of a cutty @ the junkyard. it goes on the headliner in the back has 2 lil red lenses in it so obiesly they ligth up, i ripped the wire when i took it off. just curious what it is or do. thinking of putting it on mine put 2 lil led ligths on it and wired it to my dome ligth wires since i took mine dome ligth off.
> 
> 
> ...


oooo my caddy has one of those! it lets you know which blinker is on, its up there so when you look in the rear view mirrow you see the left or right like blinkin it :biggrin: always thought those were cool!


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 19 2009, 05:25 PM~13622683
> *just got these for my cutty  :0  BMH
> 
> 
> ...



very nice how much


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 19 2009, 05:22 PM~13623904
> *oooo my caddy has one of those! it lets you know which blinker is on, its up there so when you look in the rear view mirrow you see the left or right like blinkin it :biggrin:  always thought those were cool!
> *


 :0 thnx, i never seen 1 on a car so when i saw it on a the cutty i pocketed it :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 19 2009, 11:44 PM~13627657
> *:0  thnx, i never seen 1 on a car so when i saw it on a the cutty i pocketed it  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: good thinkn, i never seen em on anything else but caddys. now ima start checkn every cutty for one to :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Apr 18 2009, 01:33 PM~13615879
> *what size cylinders do you have in the back?
> *


14s BIG HOMIE!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

^^ Nice!


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Apr 20 2009, 01:10 AM~13627894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_WUT UP BRO_


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Apr 19 2009, 10:25 AM~13620682
> *why u think its a 87?
> *


i dont know..maybe cause it use to be mine :biggrin:


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 25 2009, 07:38 AM~13685343
> *i dont know..maybe cause it use to be mine  :biggrin:
> *


oh. haha my bad


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 22 2009, 08:51 PM~13661822
> *WUT UP BRO
> *



NOT MUCH STILL WORKIN ON THIS CUTTY... SEEN U AT TODAYS SHOW IN FRESNO AMF 4/25/09


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Apr 26 2009, 12:43 AM~13691513
> *NOT MUCH STILL WORKIN ON THIS CUTTY... SEEN U AT TODAYS SHOW IN FRESNO AMF 4/25/09
> *


_Yo bro, I havent been around the local cats in a while, I think you were the big guy with the glasses. If you were my bad, I should have said wut up to yu. Cutty looking real good hommie._


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sup cutty lovers....


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 26 2009, 06:29 AM~13692032
> *Yo bro, I havent been around the local cats in a while, I think you were the big guy with the glasses. If you were my bad, I should have said wut up to yu. Cutty looking real good hommie.
> *



NO U GOT THE WRONG PERSON I WAS THE ONLY PERSON OUT THERE WEARING THE NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB SHIRT... I SEEN YOU BY THE CAR TAKIN A FEW PICS BUT I WAS OVER BY THE BOOTHS.... I THINK THE GUY U R TALKIN ABOUT IS MIKE THE MAN WHO MAKES THE CALI LIFE VIDEOS...


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Apr 26 2009, 11:12 AM~13693133
> *NO U GOT THE WRONG PERSON I WAS THE ONLY PERSON OUT THERE WEARING THE NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB SHIRT... I SEEN YOU BY THE CAR TAKIN A FEW PICS BUT I WAS OVER BY THE BOOTHS.... I THINK THE GUY U R TALKIN ABOUT IS MIKE THE MAN WHO MAKES THE CALI LIFE VIDEOS...
> *


_Sorry bro, I was living in LA for a while. I will come around more to the local events. _


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HAD TO TAKE THIS ONE FROM "TWOTONZ" :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 09:21 PM~13681768
> *a lil preview of the Majestics Photoshoot from Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Apr 27 2009, 10:36 AM~13701389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin' this one


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 27 2009, 04:47 AM~13700389
> *HAD TO TAKE THIS ONE FROM "TWOTONZ"  :biggrin:
> *


  Such a nice picture!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Apr 25 2009, 10:57 AM~13685649
> *oh. haha my bad
> *


no worries...miss the bitch though, shouldve never sold it :tears:


----------



## texas loco (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm126/mexprd08/
1241032845


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Apr 29 2009, 12:24 PM~13730492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 29 2009, 08:45 PM~13736611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Apr 29 2009, 12:24 PM~13730492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


interesting... whats the chrome bar(?) you have down along the rocker?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 29 2009, 10:05 PM~13738774
> *interesting... whats the chrome bar(?) you have down along the rocker?
> *


looks like a neon tube to me........


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Apr 29 2009, 11:18 PM~13738939
> *looks like a neon tube to me........
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Some cuttys from Chicano park day.
























































Supreme Styles cutty


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 30 2009, 11:52 AM~13743402
> *Some cuttys from Chicano park day.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some nice cuttys!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Apr 30 2009, 12:01 AM~13738715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_BROWN SOCIETY SHOW TODAY, WILL POST ALL PICS TOMMORROW. FIRST PLACE CUSTOM, BEST ENGINE, BEST HYDRO SET UP, BEST UNDERCARRIAGE, BEST OF SHOW AND SWEEPSTAKES BIG PROPS TO GABINO, BROWN SOCIETY, STEP IT UP, JAKE AND GINO_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Daddy's Girl 18 yet :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Work in progress.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 5 2009, 12:17 PM~13790395
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more close ups cutty i know you gots... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 5 2009, 09:17 AM~13790395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 5 2009, 08:59 AM~13790219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never seen that grill type before :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 5 2009, 11:11 AM~13791017
> *never seen that grill type before :0
> *


the nasty waffle grill. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 5 2009, 10:24 AM~13791183
> *the nasty waffle grill. :biggrin:
> *


thats proly why Ive never seen one! :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 5 2009, 09:56 AM~13790860
> *any more close ups cutty i know you gots...  :biggrin:
> *


x2 been tryn to hunt down some more pics of that one


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

Euro Clip 4 sale
200 firm

local pu only

pm me for more info


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A 1977 CUTLASS SUPREME DASH ANYBODY


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt 4 cuttys


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 5 2009, 10:11 AM~13791017
> *never seen that grill type before :0
> *


1981 grille


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> B4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@May 6 2009, 09:16 PM~13810383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 6 2009, 05:11 PM~13807366
> *1981 grille
> *


thought so, looked jus like mine but i wasn sure


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@May 6 2009, 09:16 PM~13810383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i generally hate gold but dam that one on the left is givin me a chubby :biggrin: any close ups of it?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 5 2009, 09:07 AM~13790302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKN BEAUTIFUL! JUST HOW I INVISIONED MY CUTLASS!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 6 2009, 11:56 PM~13811855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HArd to tell in the pic...is that just a black base coat?

Looks good! I like the subtle patterns!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 6 2009, 11:56 PM~13811855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT! bad ass cutless!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 7 2009, 01:56 AM~13811855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Mine will hit the streets in 2049 LOL


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

RIMS ARE GOING SOON AS IT HITS THE ROAD.








MOTOR WORK TO BE DONE SOON :cheesy: 








NEEDS A NEW CARPET.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 8 2009, 02:55 AM~13823654
> *Mine will hit the streets in 2049 LOL
> *


u aint the only one homie


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 6 2009, 11:09 PM~13811469
> *i generally hate gold but dam that one on the left is givin me a chubby :biggrin:  any close ups of it?
> *


THERES A FEW ON THE MANIACOS CC TOPIC


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

STARTING ON THE GUTTS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 9 2009, 03:02 PM~13837326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE PIC


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 9 2009, 02:03 PM~13837334
> *  NICE PIC
> *


THANK YOU SIR.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 9 2009, 03:05 PM~13837347
> *THANK YOU SIR.
> *


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 9 2009, 01:02 PM~13837326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

MORE CUTTY'S! :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@May 8 2009, 03:36 AM~13823938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean that shit up and take some new pics :biggrin: uffin:


seriously..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_307 SMOG LEGAL</span>_


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 11 2009, 09:58 AM~13851403
> *JUST CLEANED THE ENGINE FOR THIS WEEKENDS LG SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT A 307?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:worship: :worship: that shit is unbelievable. How long does it take you to detail that? :0


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 10 2009, 08:41 AM~13842495
> *Clean that shit up and take some new pics :biggrin: uffin:
> seriously..
> *


 :yessad: 
taking more pics soon as i get a charger for my camera and its actually picture worthy :cheesy: . those are good enough for now :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@May 11 2009, 12:50 PM~13852429
> *:yessad:
> taking more pics soon as i get a charger for my camera and its actually picture worthy :cheesy: . those are good enough for now :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 11 2009, 11:13 AM~13852075
> *IS IT A 307?
> *


_ORIGINAL 307 BRO_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 11 2009, 11:19 AM~13852121
> *:worship: :worship: that shit is unbelievable.  How long does it take you to detail that? :0
> *


_1 YEAR HOMMIE_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 11 2009, 11:13 AM~13852075
> *IS IT A 307?
> *


_S.D. IN THE HOUSE, WUT UP WITH YOUNG SICC_


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 12 2009, 02:38 AM~13860216
> *1 YEAR HOMMIE
> *


:0 o'rly? :scrutinize:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 12 2009, 03:38 AM~13860216
> *1 YEAR HOMMIE
> *


 :0


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:0 :0 nice


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 12 2009, 01:36 AM~13860213
> *S.D. IN THE HOUSE, WUT UP WITH YOUNG SICC
> *


MY BROTHER KNOWS HIM BUT HE AINT CAME OUT WITH NOTHIN NEW YET
:dunno:


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

MY CUT


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

TTT for the cuttys!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LIFESTILE CC MEXICALI


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

lookin for an 86 cutlass grill drivers side 

like this one


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

look at this cutlass smoking!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIZAfhh9cfE


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

_*
PICTURE TAKEN BY TWO TONZ... AT THE LG SHOW 5/17/09.... *_


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@May 18 2009, 09:41 PM~13928413
> *look at this cutlass smoking!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIZAfhh9cfE
> *


MINE COULD DO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 18 2009, 03:30 PM~13923507
> *LIFESTILE CC MEXICALI
> 
> 
> ...


Badass


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 11 2009, 10:58 AM~13851403
> *JUST CLEANED THE ENGINE FOR THIS WEEKENDS LG SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 nice.....never really see anyone dress up stock engine...came out good gives hope to those who still want to do a legal smog :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@May 13 2009, 04:50 PM~13877107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im digin that black cutty


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477841


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 20 2009, 09:41 PM~13953460
> *nice.....never really see anyone dress up stock engine...came out good gives hope to those who still want to do a legal smog :biggrin:
> *


_
THIS WAS NOT EASY BRO, THANKS_


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 22 2009, 12:42 PM~13971076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never knew you had a hood? lol cool


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@May 22 2009, 04:08 PM~13972766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 22 2009, 12:42 PM~13971076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW HOW THE F DO YOU GET PURPLE SEATBELTS? :0


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 23 2009, 10:57 AM~13978089
> *NOW HOW THE F DO YOU GET PURPLE SEATBELTS? :0
> *


_GO ON LINE BRO_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 22 2009, 03:53 PM~13972656
> *never knew you had a hood? lol cool
> *


_WAIT TO YOU SE IT THIS FALL BRO_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@May 22 2009, 04:08 PM~13972766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_LOVE THE PINK_


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

STILL STOCKED OUT BUT ITS MY BABY




























WANNA ADD 2 THE EMBLEM PICS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 23 2009, 06:00 PM~13980370
> *WAIT TO YOU SE IT THIS FALL BRO
> *


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 24 2009, 11:05 PM~13986633
> *WANNA ADD 2 THE EMBLEM PICS
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 25 2009, 03:31 PM~13992592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/12/07/s...i_n_149043.html 
:0 :cheesy:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_1st Place Full Custom Majestics Delano_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2009, 01:36 PM~14013861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2009, 01:05 PM~14015362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

THE HOMIE AARON (ALERT ON LIL) FROM THE CLUB. 79.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 27 2009, 06:06 PM~14019291
> *THE HOMIE AARON (ALERT ON LIL) FROM THE CLUB. 79.
> 
> 
> ...


 oh sweet he finally got some chinas for that shit?!?! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

more of that cutty from santa maria:


----------



## J dogg (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

_*THE CUTTY IN SACRAMENTO AT SOCIOS C.C. CAR SHOW THIS PAST 
WEEKEND 5-24-09... IT WAS A GOOD SHOW....*_


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

hey anybody know if u can put a vinyl top on a 85 cutlass that doesnt already have a vinyl top?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@May 28 2009, 02:39 PM~14026857
> *hey anybody know if u can put a vinyl top on a 85 cutlass that doesnt already have a vinyl top?
> *


yep


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

FOR SALE GOOD PRICE PM ME FOR DETAILS


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fresh handwax, pretty good shape for being a 79 :dunno:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

same car! :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice 78 :thumbsup: 

are those 14's?


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Nop....13's


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J dogg_@May 27 2009, 10:18 PM~14020793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that color bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CLEEEEEEEAN :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

80








82


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

78/79's coming out of the woodwork :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 12 2009, 01:40 AM~13860223
> *S.D. IN THE HOUSE, WUT UP WITH YOUNG SICC
> *


HES AROUND HES A GOOD HOMIE OF MINE HES IN L.A.


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 01:18 AM~14017463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 27 2009, 04:18 PM~14017463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 27 2009, 06:18 PM~14017463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoukmAEzs90


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 31 2009, 11:42 AM~14053241
> *:0
> *


*insterts penus* :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supremestyles pres_@May 29 2009, 12:48 AM~14034015
> *HES AROUND HES A GOOD HOMIE OF MINE HES IN L.A.
> *


_COOL COOL_


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479828\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479828</a> *


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@May 31 2009, 06:51 PM~14055354
> **insterts penus* :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckface :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

everybody go take a picture of your cut and post it!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Juniors car from L.I.F.E


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 6 2009, 02:33 PM~14112753
> *everybody go take a picture of your cut and post it!
> *


so your asking for pics of cut? what if im uncut? :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.Brougham93_@Jun 7 2009, 12:38 PM~14118754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Jun 7 2009, 12:47 PM~14118801
> *so your asking for pics of cut? what if im uncut? :cheesy:
> *


then u in the wrong thread fool haha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.Brougham93_@Jun 7 2009, 02:38 PM~14118754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car man.


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 7 2009, 08:00 PM~14121420
> *then u in the wrong thread fool haha
> *


can you point me in the right direction :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 6 2009, 02:33 PM~14112753
> *everybody go take a picture of your cut and post it!
> *


SHUT UP NEWB! WHERE YOURS AT?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

got some new cutty pics from the berdoo show, just new to upload them, later on i'm too tired rigth now


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 8 2009, 03:15 PM~14129270
> *got some new cutty pics from the berdoo show, just new to upload them, later on i'm too tired rigth now
> *


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.Brougham93_@Jun 7 2009, 12:38 PM~14118754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fuckers clean. im jealous :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_LOWRIDER TOUR SAN BERNADINO, 2nd Place Full Custom 80's_


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Cuttys from Estilo CC Old Style and New Style


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 10 2009, 11:32 AM~14150429
> *Cuttys from Estilo CC Old Style and New Style
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 10 2009, 11:32 AM~14150429
> *Cuttys from Estilo CC Old Style and New Style
> 
> 
> ...


my uncle was gonna give me and my cousin one of those to use as a hopper :cheesy: but we sent it to the junk yard, that was a dumb idea


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jun 9 2009, 01:07 PM~14140106
> *LOWRIDER TOUR SAN BERNADINO, 2nd Place Full Custom 80's
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A BEAUTIFUL CAR...CONGRADS ON YOUR WIN...NICE TO MET YOU AND YOUR LADY ON MONDAY AT THE HOTEL...IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU...THANKS FOR THE HELP LOADING UP THE ELCO...MUCH APPRIECIATED...HOPE YOU HAD A SAFE TRIP HOME...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

DADDYSGIRL...HERE'S A BETTER PIC OF MINE...THE PHONE DOESN'T DO IT JUSTICE...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2009, 11:36 AM~14013861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin Good Homie


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ Stop posting please.


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 27 2009, 05:18 PM~14017463
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THIS B-I-A-T-C-H IZ BADD!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2009, 01:46 AM~14157380
> *^^^ Stop posting please.
> *


BITCH?? AND WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU??? THIS IS CUTTY FEST!
YOU POST WUT U WANNA POST!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3308387


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH+Jun 10 2009, 09:39 PM~14157309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plz take your ****** ass miami trendy bullshit and shove it up your ass.
thanks.


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jun 11 2009, 02:47 PM~14162973
> *plz take your ****** ass miami trendy bullshit and shove it up your ass.
> thanks.
> *


x2


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supremestyles pres_@Jun 11 2009, 01:50 PM~14163013
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Jun 10 2009, 10:41 PM~14157330
> *Lookin Good Homie
> *


 :cheesy: thnx


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH+Jun 10 2009, 11:00 PM~14157478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha :biggrin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2009, 03:55 PM~14164253
> *haha :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supremestyles pres_@Jun 11 2009, 02:50 PM~14163013
> *x2
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 11 2009, 12:46 AM~14157380
> *^^^ Stop posting please.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Jun 11 2009, 01:00 AM~14157478
> *BITCH?? AND WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU??? THIS IS CUTTY FEST!
> YOU POST WUT U WANNA POST!!
> *


This is also a lowrider site Cutlass "Lowrider" Fest goes with out saying. Please post lowriders. Take all the 22's 24's what ever to another site or another thread. 



disrespectfully 

Artisticx.TX


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

RENAMED. LOWRIDER CUTTY FEST. AMEN.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

i love how we are all able to band together to destroy our common big wheel enemy.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Jun 12 2009, 02:16 AM~14168985
> *x100000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


lol hahahahaha


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 11 2009, 02:45 PM~14162959
> *http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3308387
> *


THAT FUCKERS THE SHIT! WHAT DID HE HAVE TO DO TO WIDEN IT?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jun 11 2009, 02:47 PM~14162973
> *plz take your ****** ass miami trendy bullshit and shove it up your ass.
> thanks.
> *


AMEN HOMIE, AMEN!!! :angry:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jun 12 2009, 05:21 PM~14174877
> *i love how we are all able to band together to destroy our common big wheel enemy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :rant:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman+Jun 12 2009, 05:44 PM~14175404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supremestyles pres_@Jun 11 2009, 02:50 PM~14163013
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

street cutty in the works


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

Just bought my first car. Got it in NC from a guy for $550. 1987 Cutlass Supreme. no engine, no tranny. dual flowmaster 40's, grant wood wheel.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 14 2009, 08:39 AM~14185305
> *Just bought my first car. Got it in NC from a guy for $550. 1987 Cutlass Supreme. no engine, no tranny. dual flowmaster 40's, grant wood wheel.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride an a good buy dude  i jus picked me up a grant wood wheel yesterday to :biggrin: keep us up dated bro


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Day I bought my Cutty (7 years ago)--mint 42,000 original miles, came from Beverly Hills, CA uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

what she look like now?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 14 2009, 10:30 AM~14185539
> *what she look like now?
> *


Still stock, and paint is a lot rougher, glue gave out on vinyl top, has a few dents/dings--but still pretty decent..had to drive it a few times this passed winter (I know, I know) :thumbsdown: Had 13" 100 spoke on it for a short period of time, didn't really care for the look though, and the police fucking with me everytime I was in town got pretty sickening :uh:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jun 14 2009, 08:29 AM~14185532
> *Day I bought my Cutty (7 years ago)--mint 42,000 original miles, came from Beverly Hills, CA uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats a nice car right there! looks sick with the original rally and middle chrome..


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Jun 15 2009, 01:10 AM~14192304
> *Now thats a nice car right there! looks sick with the original rally and middle chrome..
> *


thanks man


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 14 2009, 09:25 AM~14185494
> *Nice ride an a good buy dude   i jus picked me up a grant wood wheel yesterday to  :biggrin:  keep us up dated bro
> *


yah thanks man :biggrin: i keep ya posted


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 14 2009, 08:39 AM~14185305
> *Just bought my first car. Got it in NC from a guy for $550. 1987 Cutlass Supreme. no engine, no tranny. dual flowmaster 40's, grant wood wheel.
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! WHY IS THERE A BIG ASS HOLE IN THE SIDE? :0


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

3.8 V6, 2 Prohopper pumps, 6 new centennial batteries, 12's in rear 8's up front, have receipts for all work done, reinforced by Bottoms Up Hydraulics, Alpine head unit, 10 JL sub, just painted a few months ago.










































Build up link is in my signature.

Gotta go, $3,500.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

damn ^ ^ :0

Looks good man, why you selling so quick? :0


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jun 15 2009, 11:32 AM~14195995
> *damn ^ ^ :0
> 
> Looks good man, why you selling so quick? :0
> *


Money is really hard right now. Can't afford to maintain it or anything.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jun 15 2009, 11:19 AM~14195319
> *3.8 V6, 2 Prohopper pumps, 6 new centennial batteries, 12's in rear 8's up front, have receipts for all work done, reinforced by Bottoms Up Hydraulics, Alpine head unit, 10 JL sub, just painted a few months ago.
> 
> 
> ...


dude dont sell that. ur gonna regret it so much if you do.


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jun 15 2009, 10:35 AM~14194783
> *WTF! WHY IS THERE A BIG ASS HOLE IN THE SIDE? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I was thinking the same thing but hey he paid 550 for it. Maybe he was buying the cool steering wheel and didn't care about the body. :biggrin: Either way he still got a deal. Still wonder why the hole is there


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 14 2009, 01:53 PM~14186960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking good


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jun 15 2009, 11:19 AM~14195319
> *3.8 V6, 2 Prohopper pumps, 6 new centennial batteries, 12's in rear 8's up front, have receipts for all work done, reinforced by Bottoms Up Hydraulics, Alpine head unit, 10 JL sub, just painted a few months ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay+Jun 15 2009, 07:48 PM~14201545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@Jun 16 2009, 07:33 AM~14204761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I was thinking the same thing but hey he paid 550 for it. Maybe he was buying the cool steering wheel and didn't care about the  body. :biggrin: Either way he still got a deal. Still wonder why the hole is there
> *


haha no. that hole can be easil fixed in no time. Appearantly they had a hurricane where i bought it and somethin flew into it and put a hole in it. So they cut it out into what it is now cause they were gonna patch it up. but never did. so i have to.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Miss my old cutty  But it tought me alot of things


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

DAVID'S 1 SIK 83....!!!!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jun 10 2009, 10:20 PM~14157128
> *THIS IS A BEAUTIFUL CAR...CONGRADS ON YOUR WIN...NICE TO MET YOU AND YOUR LADY ON MONDAY AT THE HOTEL...IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU...THANKS FOR  THE HELP LOADING UP THE ELCO...MUCH APPRIECIATED...HOPE YOU HAD A SAFE TRIP HOME...
> *


_LOVE THE RIDE, YOU AND YOUR LADY ARE VERY KOOL PEOPLE. HOPE TO SE YA BOTH AGAIN SOON. THE LONG TRIP WAS A SAFE ONE, THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN. WE WISH YOU BOTH WELL VIC & SHADY_


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 14 2009, 04:53 PM~14186960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at tha azz on that biotch :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 16 2009, 07:18 PM~14211157
> *DAVID'S 1 SIK 83....!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN LOVE THIS ONE! EVERYTIME I SEE IT I


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

my 84


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jun 17 2009, 11:57 AM~14218795
> *FUCKEN LOVE THIS ONE! EVERYTIME I SEE IT I
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

4sale 87 brougham


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

^ ^

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice man


----------



## GHO$T (May 20, 2009)

88 CUTTY








shitty pic.need to get some good ones


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 16 2009, 07:18 PM~14211157
> *DAVID'S 1 SIK 83....!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 16 2009, 07:18 PM~14211157
> *DAVID'S 1 SIK 83....!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

My daily driver,still need to do some work


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

clean :thumbsup: ^ ^


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jun 20 2009, 11:25 AM~14246805
> *clean :thumbsup: ^ ^
> *


thanks


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 19 2009, 06:36 PM~14243100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice colors! different :thumbsup:


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Feb 5 2009, 12:03 PM~12915059
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


if i get some of that large chrome trim on the bottom, does anybody know if that will that fit my cut? 87 cutlass supreme.


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jun 20 2009, 09:35 AM~14247237
> *nice colors! different :thumbsup:
> *


x2 I love the color combo :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

was trying to do something,that looks close to factory I know the tint needs to come off but its hott as hell in texas,ac works hard to chill :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 19 2009, 06:31 PM~14242639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty dope with the stocks..lovin it :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 16 2009, 01:35 PM~14208070
> *haha no. that hole can be easil fixed in no time. Appearantly they had a hurricane where i bought it and somethin flew into it and put a hole in it. So they cut it out into what it is now cause they were gonna patch it up. but never did. so i have to.
> *


 :0 , the way some peps are making donks and all kind of circus cars with big ass wheels, I TOUGHT THEY WERE GONA PUT A LIL TV SCREEN ON THAT HOLE OR SUMTHING LIKE THIS, LOL


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14254704
> *:0 , the way some peps are making donks and all kind of circus cars with big ass wheels, I TOUGHT THEY WERE GONA PUT A LIL TV SCREEN  ON THAT HOLE OR SUMTHING LIKE THIS, LOL
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha NO! im not makin my cutlass into a donk. thats for sure. Lowlow


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:420: :wave:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Still for sale! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 21 2009, 08:32 PM~14257805
> *hahaha NO! im not makin my cutlass into a donk. thats for sure. Lowlow
> *


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

got this 87 for sale


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 23 2009, 07:46 PM~14277149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass 83 !!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Jun 23 2009, 12:41 PM~14273147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: uffin: niiiice :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 23 2009, 06:46 PM~14277149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 23 2009, 06:50 PM~14277191
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:roflmao: seen a clean blue cutty and I JIZZED, IN MY PANTS


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

My cutty after roof was put in 3 weeks ago.


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

roof looks nice. i wanna put a moon roof in mine in the future. u have any leak problems so far?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jun 25 2009, 06:46 PM~14299612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean. would love to see more of that interior


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Dont mind the k/o's... I got new ones with Cutlass Chips  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Jun 27 2009, 01:03 PM~14315225
> *
> 
> 
> ...




IM NOT REALLY INTO THIS YEAR CUTTY BUT I GOTTA ADMIT THIS FUCKERS BAD


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jun 27 2009, 01:08 PM~14315257
> *IM NOT REALLY INTO THIS YEAR CUTTY BUT I GOTTA ADMIT THIS FUCKERS BAD
> *


thanks homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Jun 27 2009, 02:02 PM~14315218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight pic uffin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Jun 27 2009, 01:02 PM~14315218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jun 25 2009, 06:46 PM~14299612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS ONE, NICE COLOR SCHEME.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

^ ^ badass


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## mistahk (Nov 3, 2005)

here are some picks of my cutlass reppin Childhood Dreams Car Club hawaii
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5jtxKNFSc4
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/aloharodncustom09/?action=view¤t=MVI_5392.flv


----------



## Lowlife979 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Lowlife979 (Jul 5, 2009)

before paint


----------



## Lowlife979 (Jul 5, 2009)

with hydros


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

what size rims are these? what kind? dayton, og, etc.?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm located in Pacoima, CA 91331... pick-up only... *$600 or Best Offer*</span> takes everything... call me <span style=\'color:red\'>*818-272-9222* *new number*

I'm trying to get rid of this dash ASAP! I did all the custom molding to the dash including custom air vents, gauges, and shaving the stereo console... all this dash needs is to either be bondo'd then painted or wrapped in vinyl... the gauges are brand new still in the boxes straight from Dakota Digital Odyssey Series II, 6 Gauge Kit... Kit Contains: 

- ODYR-01-1 Performance Speedometer(MPH or KPH).
- ODYR-02-1 Performance Tachometer.
- ODYR-03-1 Oil Pressure.
- ODYR-04-1 Water Temperature (°F or °C).
- ODYR-05-1 Voltmeter.
- ODYR-06-1 Fuel Level.

Oil Pressure, Water Temp and Speed senders included. Fuel level gauge reads OEM or aftermarket sensor in most applications.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

fixed that hole last week. it looks alright. the body line was hard to keep.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jul 9 2009, 03:10 PM~14426146
> *fixed that hole last week. it looks alright. the body line was hard to keep.
> 
> 
> ...


COOL,YOU GOT A PROJECT BUILD?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jun 25 2009, 08:46 PM~14299612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got to see this in person. looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 9 2009, 03:28 PM~14426376
> *COOL,YOU GOT A PROJECT BUILD?
> *


nah i dont, but im thinkin of making a project thread for it.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jul 9 2009, 03:10 PM~14426146
> *fixed that hole last week. it looks alright. the body line was hard to keep.
> 
> 
> ...


nice. but how did a hole get there?


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

haha ive told this story in this thread like twice already. Dude i bought it from said they had a hurricane and someone put a hole in the car. so he cut it out to patch it up but he never finished, so i patched it up.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

Got my 83 up for sale, asking $3500 obo.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=389821


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jul 9 2009, 07:30 PM~14428663
> *haha ive told this story in this thread like twice already. Dude i bought it from said they had a hurricane and someone put a hole in the car. so he cut it out to patch it up but he never finished, so i patched it up.
> *


lol sorry :biggrin:


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

HERES 1


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^^ cleaaann


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jul 11 2009, 06:54 PM~14445640
> *^^^^ cleaaann
> *


thanx


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 11 2009, 04:58 PM~14445039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what rims are those? size too?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jul 12 2009, 07:41 PM~14452189
> *what rims are those? size too?
> *


13s. cheap ass chinas for the moment


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

is that even your cutlass? haha no disrespect. just i mean ur avatar pick is the car next to the cutty


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jul 12 2009, 07:59 PM~14452370
> *is that  even your cutlass? haha no disrespect. just i mean ur avatar pick is the car next to the cutty
> *


YUP. GOT A CUTLASS, REGAL, FLEETWOOD, THE RIV N A DUALLY


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

haha damn dude sweet


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

YEAH, NO WIFE, NO KIDS N WORK MY ASS OFF


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

washed my car yesterday. took a couple pics what do you think


----------



## MR SLEEPYS 87 (Jun 30, 2009)

sold


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

got me one now.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 13 2009, 04:48 PM~14461250
> *got me one now.
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> got me one now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 13 2009, 04:48 PM~14461250
> *got me one now.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice bro ...  cutty's r nice


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

my cut dog ..just a daily ..


----------



## MR SLEEPYS 87 (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jul 13 2009, 08:10 PM~14463638
> *badass!!!
> *


thats a nice ride !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> badass!!!





> > got me one now.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## caddisid (Apr 10, 2008)

HERE'S MY 86 WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddisid_@Jul 14 2009, 09:23 AM~14468241
> *HERE'S MY 86 WORK IN PROGRESS
> 
> 
> ...


hey man thats a nice lookin color good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## caddisid (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 14 2009, 10:29 AM~14468894
> *hey man thats a nice lookin color good job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man, its getting repainted again. damn door dings :angry:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddisid_@Jul 14 2009, 03:06 PM~14472275
> *Thanks man, its getting repainted again. damn door dings :angry:
> *


the same color?


----------



## sabrina*915 (Oct 15, 2008)

EL PASO, TX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 11 2009, 03:58 PM~14445039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that riviera in the background is sick as fuck... any more 78, 79 0r 80's kuttys?


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

my cutt 

















frames








my 78


----------



## MR SLEEPYS 87 (Jun 30, 2009)

sold


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

here my project


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 13 2009, 11:53 PM~14465698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that car is fuckin clean  :wow:


what size wheels are you running?


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 20 2009, 01:22 AM~14523014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a nice shot :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Still working on mine.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I bought it stock 3 months ago.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 13 2009, 04:48 PM~14461250
> *got me one now.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jun 25 2009, 06:46 PM~14299612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 20 2009, 04:41 PM~14529133
> *Still working on mine.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass homie!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jul 20 2009, 05:24 PM~14529743
> *Looks badass homie!!
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 20 2009, 05:42 PM~14529142
> *I bought it stock 3 months ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, like that shade of blue :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 20 2009, 05:16 PM~14528099
> *what a nice shot :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thank you


----------



## MzTinney (May 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jul 17 2009, 11:26 AM~14503655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 21 2009, 08:38 AM~14536519
> *thank you
> *


any setup pics


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

My Cutty In the works.
Been in the family for YEARS. 81 cutty


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 21 2009, 08:09 AM~14536236
> *Nice, like that shade of blue :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Jul 20 2009, 05:23 PM~14529729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Jul 11 2009, 03:06 PM~14444760
> *HERES 1
> 
> 
> ...



same year as mine working on a candy red... will post pics as soon as i get it painted...
good job on your ride...


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Painted this cutt for a homeboy. He's still not finished, had to show you though


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jul 21 2009, 09:36 PM~14545174
> *Painted this cutt for a homeboy. He's still not finished, had to show you though
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* Cutlass Parts Just>>>$19.99<<<*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489603


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 22 2009, 07:49 PM~14554336
> *
> *


x


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 20 2009, 05:41 PM~14529133
> *Still working on mine.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Jul 20 2009, 05:21 PM~14529698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS FROM THAT OLDS SHOW? ANY MORE PICS OF THE WAGON?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Jul 23 2009, 07:22 AM~14558440
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :0 On flyers


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 23 2009, 01:04 PM~14561277
> *IS THIS FROM THAT OLDS SHOW? ANY MORE PICS OF THE WAGON?
> *


 :biggrin: yepp...
guess i deleted the interior pic.


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 23 2009, 05:43 PM~14563689
> *:0 On flyers
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Jul 23 2009, 04:43 PM~14563690
> *:biggrin:  yepp...
> guess i deleted the interior pic.
> 
> ...


HOW BOUT ANY OTHER PICS? LIKE 442'S OR OTHER MODELS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> [/b]


looks like shit OSO :biggrin: 








































oops I meant.......... Looks like *Tha* shit OSO :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jun 10 2009, 10:34 PM~14157262
> *DADDYSGIRL...HERE'S A BETTER PIC OF MINE...THE PHONE DOESN'T DO IT JUSTICE...
> 
> 
> ...


_HEY GIRL, CUTTY LOOKS GOOD._


----------



## fla-josh (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fla-josh_@Jul 24 2009, 06:55 PM~14574869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

JUST PUT MY CLUB PLAQUE IN! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

MY SONS HITTIN THE SWITCH


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 21 2009, 08:37 PM~14544451
> *same year as mine working on a candy red... will post pics as soon as i get it painted...
> good job on your ride...
> *


thanks alot bro :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 25 2009, 11:01 PM~14582783
> *JUST PUT MY CLUB PLAQUE IN!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 26 2009, 10:46 PM~14590235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 26 2009, 11:24 PM~14590511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 24 2009, 02:00 PM~14572291
> *HOW BOUT ANY OTHER PICS? LIKE 442'S OR OTHER MODELS
> *


you should check out oldspower.com


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Aug 1 2009, 03:21 PM~14647727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks good black. Post some more pics if you have em.


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

wussup homies...i got this for sale...my 83 cutty..


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 1 2009, 09:35 PM~14649649
> * Looks good black. Post some more pics if you have em.
> *


Thx Bro Its The Orignal Paint I Plan To Repaint It Black Again Silver Leaf It, Juice It N Do Some Chrome On The Chassis


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Aug 1 2009, 04:21 PM~14647727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 





:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WUT UP CUTTY FAMILY_


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

any pics of cutty's locked up with 14's in the rear. i'm thinking bout putting 14's on mine and will the strokes hit my rear deck speakeres ? thnx.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 2 2009, 10:00 PM~14656406
> *:0  :0
> :worship: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 3 2009, 12:19 AM~14657226
> *any pics of cutty's locked up with 14's in the rear. i'm thinking bout putting 14's on mine and will the strokes hit my rear deck speakeres ? thnx.
> *


Heres mine locked up with 14's, I could get another 1-2 inches out of the strokes if i played around with my trailing arms








I had to take out the rear speakers otherwise they would hit


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Aug 3 2009, 01:36 PM~14661365
> *Heres mine locked up with 14's, I could get another 1-2 inches out of the strokes if i played around with my trailing arms
> 
> 
> ...


thnx


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

4 sale in florida

1986 oldsmobile cutlass supreme brougham
307 v8 auto tranz
power windows & locks , car alarm
147K miles
clean updated interior
euro clip & chrome rockers
gold bumper guards, gold grill bars, gold locks
2 tone paint with patternon lower half (burgandy & fusha colors)
*all black 13/7 reverse 100 spoke wheels gold ko 2 bar*
4 new tires 155 80 r13 white walls
2 pump 3dumps 6 batt 4 switches (simple up down type car)
rack mounted to frame, powerballs on rearend, reiforced upper trailing arms, no other frame work or control arm work has been done

good cruiser for a first time rider, this cars not perfect hit me up if your interested
the price is 
$4000 or best offer 
possibly interested in trades if you have something stock or 70's and older


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt 4 cuttys


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 01:36 PM~14684517
> *ttt 4 cuttys
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2009, 06:22 PM~14687241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2009, 06:22 PM~14687241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_KOOL_


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Man thats a tight snapshot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice ride


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Aug 8 2009, 08:25 AM~14710354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 8 2009, 06:05 PM~14710748
> *Man thats a tight snapshot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice ride
> *


Thanks!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2009, 06:22 PM~14687241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Aug 8 2009, 07:25 AM~14710354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UNIQUE PAINT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Aug 2 2009, 01:46 AM~14650366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 21 2008, 10:30 PM~11660949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love og photos


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

here's mine homies


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:0 clean..any pics of it in the sun?


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 12 2009, 10:10 PM~14753289
> *:0 clean..any pics of it in the sun?
> *


Here's one with my daughter


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Aug 12 2009, 06:21 PM~14750700
> *here's mine homies
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAANNNN!!!! :0


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 13 2009, 10:46 AM~14757518
> *CLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAANNNN!!!! :0
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 13 2009, 02:28 PM~14760026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

my baby!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
*DADDYSGIRL*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Aug 14 2009, 03:49 PM~14771979
> *my baby!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 14 2009, 11:04 PM~14775410
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> DADDYSGIRL
> 
> ...


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

lux slc


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_RELAY FOR LIFE CAR SHOW PVILLE_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 16 2009, 08:48 AM~14783364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: BAD ASS CAR HOMIE


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 17 2009, 03:29 PM~14795161
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  <span style=\'colorurple\'>THANKS BRO.[/i]*


----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

man just looked through the 1st 125 pages :420:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2009, 06:44 AM~14802419
> *man just looked through the 1st 125 pages :420:
> *


your telling me! I just found this topic sometime last week.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.Brougham93_@Aug 18 2009, 05:27 AM~14802218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 19 2009, 11:14 PM~14824411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :h5:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.Brougham93_@Aug 18 2009, 06:19 AM~14802189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this color bro, nice clean ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 18 2009, 06:53 AM~14802466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic, how much are these uppers extended?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Aug 20 2009, 12:14 AM~14824411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I envy that hood ornament :worship: :worship: :0


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

some nice ass cuttys


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 4 2003, 01:30 AM~588457
> *
> *


now that bitch is sick JOB WELL DONE HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Aug 22 2009, 12:41 PM~14847642
> *now that bitch is sick JOB WELL DONE HOMIE
> *


You quoted my homie brian.  

RIP Brian.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

lux slc


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 23 2009, 10:19 AM~14854060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super clean


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 23 2009, 06:06 PM~14857036
> *lux slc
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 23 2009, 06:06 PM~14857036
> *lux slc
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

cutlass nardi adapter $100 + shipping


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2009, 06:22 PM~14687241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Aug 1 2009, 03:21 PM~14647727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 11 2009, 04:58 PM~14445039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 23 2009, 04:38 PM~14856317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BAD ASS!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

my club members on the left


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 24 2009, 02:01 PM~14865797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 23 2009, 10:18 AM~14854051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean, simple, and classy. very nice


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Aug 24 2009, 12:06 PM~14864627
> *cutlass nardi adapter $100 + shipping
> *


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@Aug 24 2009, 12:34 PM~14864908
> *I like :biggrin:
> *


Thx Homie  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 24 2009, 10:41 PM~14871642
> *clean, simple, and classy. very nice
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 24 2009, 02:01 PM~14865797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

coming soon


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 10:51 AM~14875051
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


OH :0 THATS DIFFERENT! FORGET THE QUESTION I ASKED ON YOUR BUILD. I DIDNT SEE THIS PIC


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 25 2009, 02:03 PM~14875204
> *OH :0 THATS DIFFERENT! FORGET THE QUESTION I ASKED ON YOUR BUILD. I DIDNT SEE THIS PIC
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 12:16 PM~14875847
> *
> *


WHAT DID YOU GET THAT OFF OF A LINCOLN???


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 26 2009, 11:24 PM~14590511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats nice


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 25 2009, 05:05 PM~14877119
> *WHAT DID YOU GET THAT OFF OF A LINCOLN???
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANCHO196754_@Aug 1 2009, 11:23 PM~14650254
> *wussup homies...i got this for sale...my 83 cutty..
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happened with this one ?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

heres my 86


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 26 2009, 08:51 AM~14886116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73cutty (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

from utah


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Aug 27 2009, 11:39 AM~14898425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMAAAAANNNN!!!! YOU NEED TO BUY IT BACK!  OR HURRY UP AND GET ANOTHER 1


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 27 2009, 01:41 PM~14900358
> *MMMAAAAANNNN!!!! YOU NEED TO BUY IT BACK!  OR HURRY UP AND GET ANOTHER 1
> *


haha i miss hitting the switch to some sick ass funk...i sit here and put on a jam and just think "fuuuuckk...."


----------



## Driveway Kustoms (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 27 2009, 10:35 AM~14897760
> *heres my 86
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CUTTY HOMES


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Aug 27 2009, 04:43 PM~14901072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


siicckkkkkkkkk uffin: uffin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 27 2009, 11:35 AM~14897760
> *heres my 86
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Aug 27 2009, 03:43 PM~14901072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN BAD!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## merenwijk (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Aug 27 2009, 11:43 PM~14901072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice  !! got more pics of it?


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 27 2009, 12:26 PM~14898964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

'81 (up in the garage right now about to get the 350 rocket)
(best rap's to come out of Seattle in a long long time by the way)


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 09:51 AM~14875051
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I gotta see how that looks painted and on the car :thumbsup:


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

my 86 bagged :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 27 2009, 01:35 PM~14897760
> *heres my 86
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 29 2009, 10:05 PM~14922429
> *Damn I gotta see how that looks painted and on the car  :thumbsup:
> *


me too!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Aug 27 2009, 10:35 AM~14897760
> *heres my 86
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HERES ONE MI BITCHES~
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WAS GONNA TAKE ONE THE EURO HEADERS I HAVE AND PUT IT ON BUT I LIKE THIS 84 ONE BETTER~!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

<<<<<<<< my cutty but now re doing it


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

all cleaned up..


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 31 2009, 08:49 AM~14934194
> *all cleaned up..
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GONNA KEEP THAT COLOR OR YOU GONNA PAINT IT?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 31 2009, 08:49 AM~14934194
> *all cleaned up..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 31 2009, 08:49 AM~14934194
> *all cleaned up..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

my 87


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Aug 31 2009, 11:23 PM~14941405
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice and clean


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 31 2009, 01:43 PM~14936619
> *YOU GONNA KEEP THAT COLOR OR YOU GONNA PAINT IT?
> *


Yea someday repaint it the same color, maybe a bit more red instead of brown :dunno:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 31 2009, 08:49 AM~14934194
> *all cleaned up..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Aug 31 2009, 08:49 AM~14934194
> *all cleaned up..
> 
> 
> ...


i really dig that body style


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Aug 31 2009, 07:23 PM~14941405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by merenwijk_@Aug 29 2009, 02:33 AM~14917894
> *very nice  !! got more pics of it?
> *








































thanks for the quotes guys !


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Aug 31 2009, 07:23 PM~14941405
> *
> 
> 
> ...




sweet love a clean car!


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 1 2009, 02:06 PM~14949366
> *
> *


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Sep 1 2009, 04:45 PM~14950982
> *sweet love a clean car!
> *


thx homie :biggrin:


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> nice and clean
> [/b]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Aug 31 2009, 09:23 PM~14941405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Sep 1 2009, 04:44 PM~14950969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I ALWAYS WONDERED HOW THOSE WOULD LOOK LOWED OUT.FUCKEN FIRME!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*TTT!! CUTTY FEST!*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SiLvErReGaL, *Artistics.TX*

SUP HOMIE!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Aug 27 2009, 03:43 PM~14901072
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey homie is this badass a 75?
My homie has one just like this in his back yard in very nice condition same colour code just without the molding on the side he just told me $500.oo its mine and I'm goin to grab it...

Its a firme ride around for real


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Sep 5 2009, 02:52 PM~14990158
> *Hey homie is this badass a 75?
> My homie has one just like this in his back yard in very nice condition same colour code just without the molding on the side he just told me $500.oo its mine and I'm goin to grab it...
> 
> ...



thanks homie good luck with your buy 

f.y.i make sure it all there i have a hard time finding parts!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 8 2009, 11:00 AM~15014360
> *:0
> *



not funny !


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

huh


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 9 2009, 12:42 PM~15026019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 9 2009, 12:22 PM~15027625
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

newer pixs of my project


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 9 2009, 09:42 AM~15026019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Whoaw! are those 5:20's? :wow: :wow: looks nice!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 10 2009, 01:00 AM~15035569
> *newer pixs of my project
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good man, got that body all straight? uffin: :worship:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

80 percent put back together!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Sep 10 2009, 12:16 AM~15035639
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Whoaw! are those 5:20's? :wow:  :wow: looks nice!
> *


yes they are


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 10 2009, 09:12 AM~15037605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: SICKNESS!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 20 2009, 04:41 PM~14529133
> *Still working on mine.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 10 2009, 09:12 AM~15037605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 10 2009, 10:12 AM~15037605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE I LIKE THAT PAINT JOB. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 9 2009, 11:00 PM~15035569
> *newer pixs of my project
> 
> 
> ...


is that a primer?


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 8 2009, 09:29 PM~15021832
> *huh
> *



your link put me on a music vid i couldnt get out of

 good one freaked me out!!!!!


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 10 2009, 09:12 AM~15037605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that sweet!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 10 2009, 09:12 AM~15037605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

85 cutlass sb in austin $4000 3pumps holds 4pumps 8batts 13's. full box frame
comes with other parts


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Sep 11 2009, 11:53 AM~15050823
> *your link put me on a music vid i couldnt get out of
> 
> good one freaked me out!!!!!
> *


hahaha shhhh :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 10 2009, 09:12 AM~15037605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! paintjob looks badass!!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 10 2009, 07:57 AM~15037485
> *Looking real good man, got that body all straight? uffin: :worship:
> *


yup, xcept for 2 lil dents... i'll have em fixed before we do the final paintjob on it.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 11 2009, 09:05 AM~15050312
> *is that a primer?
> *


no. its paint with no clear, its like a flat charcoal., it just to seal the bodywork, its not the final paintjob


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHZ (Apr 8, 2006)

before


after


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 11 2009, 10:57 PM~15058251
> *no. its paint with no clear, its like a flat charcoal., it just to seal the bodywork, its not the final paintjob
> *


any pics of it in the sun?

I'm thinking of going the same route when i get my body work done. so, you are painting over it like a basecoat?


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 12 2009, 03:55 PM~15061934
> *any pics of it in the sun?
> 
> I'm thinking of going the same route when i get my body work done. so, you are painting over it like a basecoat?
> *


 im planning on it, unless i decide to paint it a lighter color. 

i'll take sum pixs of it in the sun tomorrow, i already put most of the chrome trim on,


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 12 2009, 10:42 PM~15064411
> *im planning on it, unless i decide to paint it a lighter color.
> 
> i'll take sum pixs of it in the sun tomorrow, i already put most of the chrome trim on,
> *


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 13 2009, 12:22 AM~15064853
> *
> *


here u go


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Sep 10 2009, 12:04 PM~15038643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That boy SIC713 got down huh ?? :biggrin:


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 14 2009, 01:06 AM~15073352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE !!


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 13 2009, 12:10 PM~15067291
> *here u go
> 
> 
> ...


damn i really like that, it looks sick. So that is like a basecoat that you can then throw a top coat over, it's a sealer/primer?

reason i ask is because i plan on doing a satin black, and i figured, i could be wrong though, that would be work as a basecoat for black.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 14 2009, 12:06 AM~15073352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 02:06 PM~15077984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


simple and clean


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Sep 14 2009, 02:06 PM~15077990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :wow: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :around: :|


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 10 2009, 05:26 PM~15042898
> *
> *



added some chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 02:06 PM~15077984
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice and clean...just get rid of the tint


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 02:06 PM~15077984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 13 2009, 11:36 PM~15073460
> *damn i really like that, it looks sick. So that is like a basecoat that you can then throw a top coat over, it's a sealer/primer?
> 
> reason i ask is because i plan on doing a satin black, and i figured, i could be wrong though, that would be work as a basecoat for black.
> *


yea pretty much you could shoot a clear over it, its not a single stage paint so yea you could do that. its paint not a primer, it was already primered be4 this paint was sprayed on it.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=499170
:biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15082286
> *added some chrome.  :biggrin:
> *


where the pic's at????

post them up homie. :biggrin: 

let me know on that regal.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 15 2009, 01:12 AM~15084941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I like.. :cheesy:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 15 2009, 11:33 AM~15088515
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 I like.. :cheesy:
> *


i took a shitload of pixs of that one, i'll post them up after i come back from el grito.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ITS A MUST I B ON PAGE 307!!!
ALLL MY OLDS BOY NO WHAT UP!!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sold one got 2 left get at me $100 each brand new neva been used 786 283 0241


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 16 2009, 12:48 AM~15095729
> *ITS A MUST I B ON PAGE 307!!!
> ALLL MY OLDS BOY NO WHAT UP!!
> *


OH SHIT SON! 307!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 16 2009, 07:40 AM~15096963
> *OH SHIT SON! 307!!
> *


i used to have a 307 too. :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 16 2009, 11:20 AM~15098013
> *i used to have a 307 too.  :0
> *


aye has teh 260


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 16 2009, 10:27 AM~15098074
> *aye has teh 260
> *


  











































AND A 350 TURBO TRANS! :cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 16 2009, 09:27 AM~15098074
> *aye has teh 260
> *


i had a 231 in my cutty haha :happysad:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

lol damn now I don't feel so bad :cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 16 2009, 11:54 AM~15098901
> *lol damn now I don't feel so bad :cheesy:
> *











My 86 With A 307 Motor :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

fuckers clean man :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 16 2009, 12:29 PM~15099155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUARITOS (Mar 11, 2009)

<


----------



## JUARITOS (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## JUARITOS (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUARITOS_@Sep 16 2009, 01:01 PM~15099434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i'm in orlando fl
1986 oldsmobile cutlass supreme brougham
307 v8 auto tranz
clean paint and interior

black 13/7 
2 pump 3dumps 6 batt (simple up down type car)


































































$3500 or trade (looking for clean stock car gm traditional)


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 16 2009, 12:46 PM~15099288
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thx


----------



## 88' Cutlass (Sep 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
88 Cutlass


----------



## 88' Cutlass (Sep 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Sep 17 2009, 02:07 AM~15105757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I get thet chrome piece running beneath the doors?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Sep 17 2009, 03:09 AM~15105764
> *TTT
> *


Nice ride man :h5: welcome


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

A FEW OF MY CUTTY'S...
my first...








my second...
























my third...
















my fourth...

















I think i REALLY like cutty's alot.... LOL


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 17 2009, 11:54 AM~15108234
> *A FEW OF MY CUTTY'S...
> my third...
> 
> ...


Damn I thought that was a pic of mine for a sec. til I noticed what year it was..what color is that considered? :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 17 2009, 10:54 AM~15108234
> *A FEW OF MY CUTTY'S...
> my first...
> 
> ...


X 2 ON THA 1 S.O.R :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 17 2009, 06:37 AM~15106695
> *Where do I get thet chrome piece running beneath the doors?
> *


thats called the rocker panel. I've never had luck finding any reproduction parts. Your best bet is to check on the classifieds on LIL and craigslist or junk yards


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUARITOS_@Sep 16 2009, 12:53 PM~15099357
> *<
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 17 2009, 02:33 PM~15108531
> *Damn I thought that was a pic of mine for a sec. til I noticed what year it was..what color is that considered? :0
> 
> 
> ...


maroone with a lil metalic...... it nice when the sun hits it........


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 17 2009, 02:56 PM~15108655
> *X 2 ON THA 1 S.O.R :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Sep 14 2009, 01:29 AM~15073438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 17 2009, 10:54 AM~15108234
> *A FEW OF MY CUTTY'S...
> my first...
> 
> ...


HELL YA IM GRADUATING TO THE OLD SKOOL CUTTY NEXT TOO!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 17 2009, 12:07 PM~15108744
> *thats called the rocker panel. I've never had luck finding any reproduction parts. Your best bet is to check on the classifieds on LIL and craigslist or junk yards
> *


X2. YOU ALSO NEED THE STUDS TO BE ON THE BOTTOM TOO. OH AND ALL THE CLIPS.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 18 2009, 08:19 AM~15117974
> *X2. YOU ALSO NEED THE STUDS TO BE ON THE BOTTOM TOO. OH AND ALL THE CLIPS.
> *


or you can just rivet it and have everyone bitch about it :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR THA CUTTYS


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 18 2009, 10:23 AM~15118572
> *or you can just rivet it and have everyone bitch about it  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 01:51 PM~14875051
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 20 2009, 11:12 AM~15132841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 03:51 PM~15134271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HER CAR IS THE SHIT.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 03:50 PM~15134263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 15 2009, 02:10 AM~15084936
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics of this interior???


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

heres my 86 still needs paint though


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 23 2009, 09:53 AM~15163188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOVE THE 3! 86 IS MY YEAR TOO,BAD ASS!!


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks man, if your ever in imperial beach i was always cruising but shes been locked in the garage for awhile fixing some shit


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 20 2009, 11:12 AM~15132841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

*in MAJESTICS MIAMI now..... * :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> *in MAJESTICS MIAMI now..... * :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL! :h5:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> *in MAJESTICS MIAMI now..... * :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've gotta say cutlass is the only g-body i like with a BOOTY kit...looks awesome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Sep 26 2009, 08:40 PM~15195773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wrong topic :uh:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

yeap wrong topic


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

SUPER FRESH :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

it aint done but its gettin there very slowly :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Sep 27 2009, 09:19 PM~15203096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*I AM SELLING A FULLY WRAPPED AND MOLDED FRAME I HAD BUILT FOR MY REGAL, ITS FULLY REINFORCED AND MOLDED WITHOUT BONDO. I SPENT OVER $2,200.00 TO HAVE THIS FRAME BUILT AND IT TOOK THEM APPROX 1YEAR TO FINISH IT UP. I NEVER GOT THE OPPORTUNITY TO USE IT SO NOW I AM GOING TO TAKE A HUGE LOSS AND PUT IT UP FOR SALE, I AM ASKING 1,700.00 FOR IT BUT AM OPEN TO OFFERS. TO CHECK OUT THE PICS GO TO*

www.myspace.com/1blvdkings


It is located in Fresno Ca where it was built by Sonny who hops the Black Widow truck....


Make me a reasonable offer, I doubt your going to find a cleaner frame this this for under 2,500 .

SEND ME A PM IF YOUR INTERESTED.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 27 2009, 10:54 PM~15203475
> *SUPER FRESH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: :worship: :worship: damn that is fucking CLEAN!


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

MY 87...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 29 2009, 02:34 PM~15220202
> *MY 87...
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good at the show this weekend


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 29 2009, 02:35 PM~15220220
> *Looking good at the show this weekend
> *


THANKS HOLMES


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 29 2009, 02:45 PM~15220281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2009, 03:02 PM~15220403
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

WOULDN'T OF HAPPENED WITH OUT MY HOMIE GUERO AND THE STREET LIFE CUSTOMS CREW IN PHOENIX.....


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 29 2009, 03:34 PM~15220687
> *WOULDN'T OF HAPPENED WITH OUT MY HOMIE GUERO AND THE STREET LIFE CUSTOMS CREW IN PHOENIX.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Sep 29 2009, 03:35 PM~15220696
> *:wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE, I SEE IN YOUR AVATAR THAT CLEAN ASS RED CUTTY.... 
SE VE CHINGON TU RANFLA HOLMES...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 29 2009, 03:34 PM~15220687
> *WOULDN'T OF HAPPENED WITH OUT MY HOMIE GUERO AND THE STREET LIFE CUSTOMS CREW IN PHOENIX.....
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass homie!!


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 29 2009, 03:34 PM~15220687
> *WOULDN'T OF HAPPENED WITH OUT MY HOMIE GUERO AND THE STREET LIFE CUSTOMS CREW IN PHOENIX.....
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS UP WYNER YOUR CAR IS CLEAN AS FUCK HERES MY NUMBER 4803189669
FOOL SO WE CAN HANDLE THAT SHIT BRO HIT ME UP FRIDAY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 29 2009, 03:41 PM~15220259
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 27 2009, 11:50 PM~15204091
> *it aint done but its gettin there very slowly  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 29 2009, 02:45 PM~15220281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Sep 29 2009, 04:29 PM~15221264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowridin IV Life, 88 Monte and Great White, thanks for the comments homies. I still got some stuff to do to it, but for now, this is how she'll be rollin'.


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 29 2009, 03:34 PM~15220687
> *WOULDN'T OF HAPPENED WITH OUT MY HOMIE GUERO AND THE STREET LIFE CUSTOMS CREW IN PHOENIX.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 30 2009, 02:02 AM~15225978
> *Lowridin IV Life, 88 Monte and Great White, thanks for the comments homies. I still got some stuff to do to it, but for now, this is how she'll be rollin'.
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Ride Homie, Looked Good In Person, Makes Me Wana Get Going On My 86 :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

My 86


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 30 2009, 02:11 AM~15225989
> *Clean Ride Homie, Looked Good In Person, Makes Me Wana Get Going On My 86  :biggrin:
> *


FIRME HOMIE, GRACIAS... IF YOU NEED SOME HELP, LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 30 2009, 02:30 AM~15226007
> *FIRME HOMIE, GRACIAS... IF YOU NEED SOME HELP, LET ME KNOW.
> *


Gracias Bro


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Sep 29 2009, 11:20 PM~15225034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :thumbsup:


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

87 cutlass front clip for sale pm me 200 o.b.o. one missing light pm me


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 29 2009, 03:34 PM~15220687
> *WOULDN'T OF HAPPENED WITH OUT MY HOMIE GUERO AND THE STREET LIFE CUSTOMS CREW IN PHOENIX.....
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH PROPS HOMIE!


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 30 2009, 11:05 AM~15228642
> *MUCH PROPS HOMIE!
> *



THANKS MR. G


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> *in MAJESTICS MIAMI now..... * :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE HOLMES.... I'M DIGGIN THAT BLUE...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

if any one needs a nardi adapter i got one $100 plus shipping pm me


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15234802


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

87 cutlass front clip for sale. one front light is missing. front is in good shape, no cracks.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 30 2009, 11:37 AM~15228904
> *THANKS MR. G
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THOSE?


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 30 2009, 07:42 AM~15227443
> *WOW :thumbsup:
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> *




thanks fam, the paint looks better in the pics then real life (10ft. car)
the homie is painting shit thats getting show at sema now, 
after i get the new paint ill post up again... 
i think im going to roll with the same paint sceme just clean it up alittle
"that oakland silver and black...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 2 2009, 10:13 AM~15248685
> *WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THOSE?
> *


Luxor, well that's what's stamped on the hub behind the spokes. I bought them rims like 8 years ago. I had Alex from Modern Art in AZ get down on some patterns on em'....


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

got this 4 sale im in san diego ca $3800 or best offer is an 88 t top floor shifter car from factory all og never been cut


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

FRESH OUT THE SHOP!!


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

nardi adapter for sale pm me $100 plus shipping


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 3 2009, 12:48 PM~15258152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t top?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 3 2009, 12:45 PM~15258140
> *got this 4 sale im in san diego ca $3800 or best offer is an 88 t top floor shifter car from factory all og never been cut
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride at a good price


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 3 2009, 01:48 PM~15258152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that paint is killer :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## busakilla (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 3 2009, 01:55 PM~15258485
> *t top?
> *


 :yes: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=499170&hl=


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Oct 3 2009, 09:20 PM~15260788
> *man that paint is killer :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 3 2009, 12:48 PM~15258152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Oct 4 2009, 10:28 AM~15263680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by l0wrid3rchic0_@Oct 1 2009, 05:44 AM~15237456
> *87 cutlass front clip for sale. one front light is missing. front is in good shape, no cracks.
> 
> 
> ...




how much u sellin it for??


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 3 2009, 12:45 PM~15258140
> *got this 4 sale im in san diego ca $3800 or best offer is an 88 t top floor shifter car from factory all og never been cut
> 
> 
> ...



dam them 88 r rare who ever gets this r lucky as fuk man i wish i had the cash id buy it


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 30 2009, 02:13 AM~15225991
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice lookin car jonny haha


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 23 2009, 09:53 AM~15163188
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam thts fukin badd homie i love them wheel kits on cuttys


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 4 2009, 01:17 PM~15264599
> *nice lookin car jonny haha
> *


Nah Foo You Got Tha Name Wrong Ese, Its Mine (Dannys )


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

All Kleend N Washed Up Took Her For A Cruise Earlier


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 4 2009, 10:29 PM~15269209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna juice that?


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

loven this topic....heres a pic of one of my cutties


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 4 2009, 11:33 PM~15269225
> *you gonna juice that?
> *


Hell Yea Homie, Am Gona Chrome Sumthings On The Suspension, Reinforce The Frame N Paint It Up


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 4 2009, 11:34 PM~15269232
> *loven this topic....heres a pic of one of my cutties
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

heres my otha cutt dogg


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 4 2009, 10:43 PM~15269260
> *Hell Yea Homie, Am Gona Chrome Sumthings On The Suspension, Reinforce The Frame N Paint It Up
> *


Cool, good luck with it.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 5 2009, 12:06 AM~15269324
> *Cool, good luck with it.
> *


Thx Homie, Its From Azusa Got In 8yrs Ago From The OG, All I Done Was Headliner,Rims,Stereo Other Than Thats Shes OG For Now LOL


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 4 2009, 03:23 PM~15265228
> *Nah Foo You Got Tha Name Wrong Ese, Its Mine (Dannys )
> *



my bad homie member we got tht euro clip off of u


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 4 2009, 11:29 PM~15269209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



y dnt u slam it do u got duals??


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 5 2009, 12:04 AM~15269319
> *heres my otha cutt dogg
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

dam thts fukin badd homie i love them wheel kits on cuttys

thanks bro still need to get another adaptor and spinner, just lazy though, lol


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Nov 28 2008, 12:24 AM~12279160
> *HERES MY 85 EURO CLIPPED CUTLASS
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING NICE!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

Fuckin Dumbass LOL :rofl: :machinegun:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 5 2009, 03:25 AM~15269618
> *y dnt u slam it do u got duals??
> *


Its Coo Yea I Member, Nah Duals Aint My Things I Like It Nice N Quiet, Am More For The Hydros :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 5 2009, 09:03 PM~15277312
> *
> *


damn thats nice uffin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 5 2009, 12:44 AM~15269263
> *
> *





> :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> coo.... thanks


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

this is my homies cutty


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 4 2009, 02:17 PM~15264596
> *dam them 88 r rare who ever gets this r lucky as fuk man i wish i had the cash id buy it
> *


  
had to redue post pics accidentaly got deleated 88 cutlass t top floor shifter car just performed major tune up plugs coolant oil etc will take to smog check tomorrow runs real quiet and smooth everything works im in san diego ca 760-300-8545 $3800


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

just bought this one.....I know it dont look like much now but she a keepa....


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 6 2009, 01:46 AM~15279826
> *
> had to redue post pics accidentaly got deleated 88 cutlass t top floor shifter car just performed major tune up plugs coolant oil etc will take to smog check tomorrow runs real quiet and smooth everything works im in san diego ca 760-300-8545 $3800
> 
> ...



dam that is a clean car....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 5 2009, 10:57 PM~15279259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PURDY!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Oct 5 2009, 01:15 AM~15266868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That front tag looks familiar! :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Anybody gotta o.g. T-top headliner? PM me.


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> homie hitting 47 at our 2nd annual show this past sunday. looking good jay


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 5 2009, 06:22 PM~15276213
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bigger they are the harder they fall :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Oct 6 2009, 03:54 PM~15285527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 6 2009, 12:46 AM~15279824
> *this is my homies cutty
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 6 2009, 12:57 PM~15283416
> *That front tag looks  familiar!  :biggrin:
> *


Im lovin' it! :cheesy: 
Gonna scrap the gold rings and get them powdered red. Thanks!

:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Oct 7 2009, 01:21 AM~15287164
> *Im lovin' it! :cheesy:
> Gonna scrap the gold rings and get them powdered red. Thanks!
> 
> ...


gold rings? 
It looks like you left the plastic on it. What did they say at the dealership up there, when you showed it to'em?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Oct 4 2009, 10:15 PM~15266868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how bout a daytime pic there tuff guy :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

TTMFT FOR THE CUTTY'S


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=16486753


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

HERE'S MY CUTTY 1986














HERES MA HOME BOY'S FULL TOP CUT

WE BOTH N WORKS


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

My Ride :biggrin: 

TTTTMF
(To.The.Tippidy.Top.Mutha.FUKas)


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 7 2009, 11:38 AM~15293375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell yea tht bitch is bad wut year is it


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 7 2009, 03:21 PM~15294128
> *hell yea tht bitch is bad wut year is it
> *


 Its a 86' Cutlass supreme Salon ^.^ my babys special i got t-tops and shifters on the floor in the center consle


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 7 2009, 03:22 AM~15290366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wheels look good as hell on there..13's? uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 7 2009, 12:21 PM~15294128
> *hell yea tht bitch is bad wut year is it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

if you wanna see more check out my topic in project rides pocket change


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Oct 7 2009, 02:12 PM~15294698
> *Wheels look good as hell on there..13's? uffin: :thumbsup:
> *



YEA BRO THERE 13S THERE SICK THEY DNT MAKE EM ANYMORE N 13S


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Oct 7 2009, 06:34 PM~15296947
> *if you wanna see more check out my topic in project rides pocket change
> 
> 
> ...



DAM SHES SEXY BRO :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 7 2009, 01:49 PM~15294465
> *Its a 86' Cutlass supreme Salon ^.^ my babys special i got t-tops and shifters on the floor in the center consle
> *



HELL YEA I MIGHT B GETTIN A T-TOP WIT A EURO CLIP HOPFULLY MA BOY GOES THROW WIT IT THO


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 7 2009, 11:38 AM~15293375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WUT SIZE OF RIMS U GOT ON THERE U GUNNA GET SUM WHITE WALLS???


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

this is mind get all the little stuff


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 7 2009, 09:52 PM~15297761
> *WUT SIZE OF RIMS U GOT ON THERE U GUNNA GET SUM WHITE WALLS???
> *


i got 13's and im getting whitewalls when i get some more cash cuz there not too cheap over here there $67 each at sears and $127 at discount tires


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 7 2009, 09:51 PM~15297752
> *HELL YEA I MIGHT B GETTIN A T-TOP WIT A EURO CLIP HOPFULLY MA BOY GOES THROW WIT IT THO
> *


shit when you get that hoe post a pic


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

yea doing the seats and stuff and getting all the trim that missing its comming out good


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 6 2009, 01:46 AM~15279826
> *
> had to redue post pics accidentaly got deleated 88 cutlass t top floor shifter car just performed major tune up plugs coolant oil etc will take to smog check tomorrow runs real quiet and smooth everything works im in san diego ca 760-300-8545 $3800
> 
> ...


I WILL ALSO CONSIDER TRADEING FOR A CLEAN HONDA ACCORD OR CIVIC OF EQUAL VALUE IM IN SAN DIEGO CA 760-300-8545


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 7 2009, 09:01 PM~15297856
> *this is mind get all the little stuff
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass....whats that logo on the side of the phantom top?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 7 2009, 08:05 PM~15297916
> *i got 13's and im getting whitewalls when i get some more cash cuz there not too cheap over here there $67 each at sears and $127 at discount tires
> *



dam r they 5.20s?? at discount tires? n there bout 55 a peace here


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 4 2003, 12:30 AM~588457
> *
> *


are those rims 13s supremes


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

ey does anyone got a continental kit for 81-88 cutlass for sale


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

=)


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:   :angry:  :uh:


> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 8 2009, 01:10 AM~15300206
> *are those rims 13s supremes
> *


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 8 2009, 02:58 AM~15300174
> *dam r they 5.20s?? at discount tires? n there bout 55 a peace here
> *


yea 5.20s and discount tires is abusing over here >.>


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Oct 4 2009, 11:28 AM~15263680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how the hell did I miss these pics? Looks real good man, you chop it yourself? :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 8 2009, 03:56 PM~15305197
> *yea 5.20s and discount tires is abusing over here >.>
> *



them 5.20's r worth it i thinkin bout buyin me sum for my true spokes fat whites trust me there worth the price. wut size of moter u got n tht t top


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 7 2009, 09:36 PM~15298876
> *thats bad ass....whats that logo on the side of the phantom top?
> *


car club logo ita e for empire


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Oct 8 2009, 04:59 PM~15305226
> *how the hell did I miss these pics?  Looks real good man, you chop it yourself? :0 :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you homie .. yea I cut it,reinforced it painted it,uphostered it,and lifted it myself. its been a long road Ive had a few but this is my first full build


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

this bad bitch is my moto i look up to this cut


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I planned to do that to my front clip, how does that front clip ride? I was woried the edges by the door would vibrate too much.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Oct 6 2009, 08:05 PM~15287689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look around... :uh:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Oct 8 2009, 04:20 PM~15305404
> *I planned to do that to my front clip, how does that front clip ride? I was woried the edges by the door would vibrate too much.
> *



idk homie i seen it off sumbody else pic bt i wanna try and do tht to mine.. i dnt think it will vib tht much at all


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

1981 
130,XXX miles 
260 V8
72 spoke player wire wheel's 13"


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 8 2009, 06:01 PM~15305235
> *them 5.20's r worth it i thinkin bout buyin me sum for my true spokes fat whites trust me there worth the price. wut size of moter u got n tht t top
> *


307 Olds v8 pretty much stock but it runs good im gona change out the rear gears when i get money cuz there a bit to whimpy for my likes


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 8 2009, 06:33 PM~15306647
> *307 Olds v8 pretty much stock but it runs good im gona change out the rear gears when i get money cuz there a bit to whimpy for my likes
> *



do u still got ur ac and heater?? in t tops there bad ass wen u put a 350 in them


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 8 2009, 09:28 PM~15307172
> *do u still got ur ac and heater?? in t tops there bad ass wen u put a 350 in them
> *


yea i still have everything that came with the car originally under the hood and i want a bigger engine but not for this one cuz i just want to cruise in it ill buy another one for speed or a honda  lol


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 8 2009, 07:40 PM~15307269
> *yea i still have everything that came with the car originally under the hood and i want a bigger engine but not for this one cuz i just want to cruise in it ill buy another one for speed or a honda  lol
> *



lol ill post sum pics of my cut


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 8 2009, 08:04 PM~15307489
> *lol ill post sum pics of my cut
> *


OF WUT IT LOOKS LIKE RIGHT NOW TORN APART ILL TAKE EM 2MARROW N THE DAY TIME


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 8 2009, 05:04 PM~15305257
> *car club logo ita e for empire
> *


thats tight...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Oct 8 2009, 05:17 PM~15305911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 8 2009, 10:04 PM~15307489
> *lol ill post sum pics of my cut
> *


ight cool man when you get the up let me know


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 9 2009, 02:34 PM~15313650
> *ight cool man when you get the up let me know
> *


ALRITE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 8 2009, 03:14 PM~15305346
> *this bad bitch is my moto i look up to this cut
> 
> 
> ...



yea its cool... but do u like how he cut up the trunk? its bubbles sumthing right.. bubblicious or sumthing k no


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 6 2009, 12:50 AM~15279836
> *just bought this one.....I know it dont look like much now but she a keepa....
> 
> 
> ...


U from cruces huh homie???? i went to look at the white cutty u were sellin a while back... and i recognize that t-top cutty from in town.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 7 2009, 11:38 AM~15293375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: reminded me of mine


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 12 2009, 11:11 AM~15331939
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8
> *


 :wow: DAMN! THAT BUMPER WAS HITTIN!


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTTY_@Oct 12 2009, 10:11 AM~15330959
> *U from cruces huh homie???? i went to look at the white cutty u were sellin a while back... and i recognize that t-top cutty from in town.
> *


yea im from cruces....... did the cutty have gold flakes and a conti kit on it?


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Heres my homies cutty before he sold it the new owner wants to make it a donk sad


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

got it finished just in time for the Super Show :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 12 2009, 10:23 PM~15338395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: more pics of the interior please


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 12 2009, 11:35 PM~15338520
> *nice  :biggrin:  more pics of the interior please
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 12 2009, 10:41 PM~15338598
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats sweet. my homie was tryn to get me to paint the dash an other trim on mine, wasn sure how it would look. i really dig it tho :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 12 2009, 10:48 PM~15338674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  good to see Elite cc out n shining. what ever happened to that 58 wagon?


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 12 2009, 07:12 PM~15336087
> *yea im from cruces....... did the cutty have gold flakes and a conti kit on it?
> *


  i dont member it having a conti kit... but maybe. My primo mikey told me bout it. Sergio que no?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 12 2009, 11:41 PM~15338598
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How did you paint that 'woodgrain?' :0


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 12 2009, 09:50 PM~15338696
> *  good to see Elite cc out n shining. what ever happened to that 58 wagon?
> *


The wagon was sold... Its now in Texas somewhere chilling


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 12 2009, 10:23 PM~15338395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN BAD!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 12 2009, 10:23 PM~15338395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!!


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

heres a few more of my 86, still needs some work but she will be sexier after the new year!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 12 2009, 09:23 PM~15338395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta look @ it with my Shades on... Tooo BRIGHT!!   :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 12 2009, 10:23 PM~15338395
> *
> 
> 
> ...



brother that is a fine car !!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 13 2009, 05:32 PM~15345971
> *Gotta look @ it with my Shades on... Tooo BRIGHT!!      :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



yo what up X, thanks for the help with the set-up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Oct 13 2009, 06:16 PM~15346423
> *brother that is a fine car !!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTTY_@Oct 13 2009, 11:27 AM~15341860
> * i dont member it having a conti kit... but maybe.  My primo mikey told me bout it.  Sergio que no?
> *


na my name is santiago.... yea I had a white cutty and a black cutty for sale....was it up the hill were you went to go see the white cutty....I think I remember mikey


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MyHopper (May 5, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 13 2009, 05:43 PM~15347414
> *yo what up X, thanks for the help with the set-up bro  :thumbsup:
> *


No prob mang, Thats what Elite Brothers are for!! :biggrin:


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 13 2009, 07:36 PM~15348123
> *na my name is santiago.... yea I had a white cutty and a black cutty for sale....was it up the hill were you went to go see the white cutty....I think I remember mikey
> *


Santiago... my bad. yeah up off of mesa. My names Vince not too many cruces peeps here on lil.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE RENFORCED CADIDILLAC A ARMS GET AT ME 786 378 3124


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE extended 2 inch RENFORCED CADIDILLAC A ARMS GET AT ME 786 378 3124


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTTY_@Oct 14 2009, 11:17 AM~15353474
> *Santiago... my bad. yeah up off of mesa. My names Vince not too many cruces peeps here on lil.
> *


yea, now I remember you....na, I found very few on here..... you know any one selling any rims? I have allot of cutty parts if you now anyone that needs parts.....


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

my other homies cutty


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

this is my new cutty, got a long way to go with it. it is a euro car. got the chrome off , lights out and bumper off doing body work before a quick paint job, got the interior out. its going to be a slow process.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 13 2009, 12:23 AM~15338395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

ignore this just gettin my post count up


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 12 2009, 10:23 PM~15338395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 12 2009, 10:23 PM~15338395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 15 2009, 08:47 AM~15364763
> *ignore this just gettin my post count up
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*TTMFT!*








:0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

NEW TOP ON THE CUTTY


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 14 2009, 08:48 PM~15360900
> *yea, now I remember you....na, I found very few on here..... you know any one selling any rims? I have allot of cutty parts if you now anyone that needs parts.....
> *


Na homie dont kno of any rims for sale but ill let u kno if i hear anything


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Oct 19 2009, 09:22 PM~15407558
> *NEW TOP ON THE CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...


S-I-C-K :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme+Oct 25 2009, 11:53 AM~15461044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Oct 25 2009, 11:53 AM~15461044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass homie!!


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Oct 25 2009, 05:07 PM~15462454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Oct 25 2009, 11:54 AM~15461048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt i miss my cutty


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 13 2009, 01:23 AM~15338395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH IS SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

MY 1986 CUTLASS IN THE WORKS


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 10:16 AM~15469151
> *
> *


x2


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 26 2009, 01:59 PM~15471051
> *MY 1986 CUTLASS IN THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks good!
any pics ov the kit foo?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 7 2009, 08:11 PM~15297982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it s on now just got a rolling chassis time for gold and chrome


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 26 2009, 01:59 PM~15471051
> *MY 1986 CUTLASS IN THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 27 2009, 12:22 AM~15478486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 27 2009, 10:35 AM~15481018
> *CLEAN!
> *


  Thanks


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

this is my cutty EL MESERO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MINE


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Oct 28 2009, 04:52 PM~15495954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like EL MESERO is servin em lol.


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman+Oct 29 2009, 07:42 AM~15502139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PINSTRIPE LOOKS SICK MAN!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 29 2009, 07:42 AM~15502139
> *MINE
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!! :0 :0 
i like the simplicity sometimes, nothing outrageous and over the top   

Thats why I never went with a pattern roof or thick as leafing


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 29 2009, 11:18 AM~15504047
> *NICE RIVMAN!!
> PINSTRIPE LOOKS SICK MAN!!
> *


thanx mayne


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 29 2009, 12:10 PM~15504427
> *I like it!!! :0  :0
> i like the simplicity sometimes, nothing outrageous and over the top
> 
> ...


thanx..that will change :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 29 2009, 12:45 PM~15504729
> *thanx..that will change :biggrin:
> *


I did say sometimes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 29 2009, 07:42 AM~15502139
> *MINE
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 29 2009, 08:18 AM~15502484
> *looks like EL MESERO is servin em lol.
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*TTT FOR CUTLASS!*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

MY HOPPER


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Oct 30 2009, 05:30 PM~15516426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i likey :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 30 2009, 06:33 PM~15516444
> *i likey :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Oct 30 2009, 03:30 PM~15516426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Oct 30 2009, 03:30 PM~15516426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

my cutlass at the streetlow show in san jose ca. oct. 18th 2009


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

lets see pics of hopping it ,you have any?


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

also at boulevard nights in east san jose, sept. 6th 2009


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

not lifted yet but in the works, my winter project. hoppin soon enough


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

any one have the light bezel,grill and front turn signals for this car or now where to find them


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Oct 30 2009, 09:12 PM~15518994
> *not lifted yet but in the works, my winter project. hoppin soon enough
> *



make sure to post up pics when you get it switched up.looks nice simple white paint job. :thumbsup:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Oct 30 2009, 03:30 PM~15516426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks mean :cheesy: what it do :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks!! i will post more pics when its done. simple and super clean was what i was goin for.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Oct 30 2009, 10:10 PM~15518977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucker sits real pretty :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 30 2009, 09:23 PM~15519097
> *any one have the light bezel,grill and front turn signals for this car or now where to find them
> 
> 
> ...


what are your plans for this ride?


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Oct 31 2009, 12:48 AM~15519290
> *looks mean  :cheesy: what it do :biggrin:
> *












  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 31 2009, 12:04 AM~15519893
> *what are your plans for this ride?
> *


I wanna restore and hopefully make it into a hopper....


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

]







[/


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

looking for this style steering wheel, anybody have one for sale?


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Armando84_@Nov 1 2009, 07:22 PM~15530742
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


that car is clean... :thumbsup:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

"STREETLIFE BUILT" MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Nov 2 2009, 12:07 AM~15533718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 31 2009, 12:23 AM~15519097
> *any one have the light bezel,grill and front turn signals for this car or now where to find them
> 
> 
> ...


somebody is selling them in cutlass parts thread


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Oct 30 2009, 03:30 PM~15516426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 2 2009, 06:27 PM~15540841
> *somebody is selling them in cutlass parts thread
> *


yea finally found them.......good looken out homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Oct 30 2009, 10:10 PM~15518059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props homies.


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is my cutty almost painted


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Nov 3 2009, 04:34 PM~15551977
> *Here is my cutty almost painted
> 
> 
> ...


what year is that? Mine didn't have the chrome rockers either, but I like mine that way, I also got rid of that side trim.


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

ITS AN 85, I NOTICE THAT ABOUT THE CHROME ROCKERS I GUESS ITS A OPTION IT HAD AT THE DEALER OR ITS A DIFFRENT MODEL


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Oct 29 2009, 10:28 AM~15502594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the set-up???


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 3 2009, 05:53 PM~15552730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Nov 3 2009, 05:37 PM~15552538
> *ITS AN 85, I NOTICE THAT ABOUT THE CHROME ROCKERS I GUESS ITS A OPTION IT HAD AT THE DEALER OR ITS A DIFFRENT MODEL
> *


----------



## BOOGIE 83 (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C._@Dec 28 2008, 12:19 AM~12541977
> *THE ONE WITH T-TOPS THAT BELONGS TO MY HOMEBOY BOOGIE FROM TRADITION C.C. FROM ONTARIO,CALIFAS THAT IS A FUCKEN BAD ASS CUTLASS ONE OF THE BEST "TOP DOGS"  :worship: WHAT'S UP BOOGIE THANK'S FOR MAKEING IT TO MY PAD ON TUESDAY NIGHT HOMIE  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


hey whats up danny boy...is the first time i get in this page...i just wana thank u for the support homie...ill see u in our show.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 3 2009, 04:53 PM~15552730
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Still Looking GOOD!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 09:50 AM~15536970
> *"STREETLIFE BUILT" MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT
> 
> 
> ...


This is a BAD MuthA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Oct 21 2009, 10:35 AM~15421945
> *S-I-C-K :worship: :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU, STILL GOTS A LONG WAY TO GO BEFORE IT BEING FINISHED :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR THE CUTTYS


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 3 2009, 06:53 PM~15552730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

I just picked up a 86 salon for a work ride how many coils do ya'll usually cut to ride low on 13's?? The white one recently posted is perfect!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 3 2009, 06:53 PM~15552730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean cutlass.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 4 2009, 11:02 PM~15567022
> *Still Looking GOOD!!!
> *


thanks bro :cheesy: i just re did da trunk spray it and flake da fck out of it and n jan ima paint it something diff


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 12:50 PM~15536970
> *"STREETLIFE BUILT" MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT
> 
> 
> ...


NICE cutty homie! Whats the color on that homie if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Nov 5 2009, 08:35 PM~15577119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL SEEING THOSE DOORS NOT ON DONK STATIS.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Nov 6 2009, 03:19 PM~15583270
> *THATS COOL SEEING THOSE DOORS NOT ON DONK STATIS.
> *


thanks homie.....


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:50 AM~15536970
> *"STREETLIFE BUILT" MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE 83_@Nov 4 2009, 10:01 PM~15566419
> *hey whats up danny boy...is the first time i get in this page...i just wana thank u for the support homie...ill see u in our show.
> *


YOU GOT IT BOOGIE :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Nov 8 2009, 11:30 PM~15604200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily 












































































































make me an offer 786 378 3124


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt 4 cuttys


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Oct 28 2009, 04:41 PM~15495167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN !!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 10 2009, 12:01 AM~15616266
> *wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily
> 
> 
> ...


Nice caddy bro, *BUT THE TOPIC IS "CUTTY FEST" AND YOUR RIDES NOT A CUTLASS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 10 2009, 01:05 PM~15621798
> *Nice caddy bro, BUT THE TOPIC IS "CUTTY FEST" AND YOUR RIDES NOT A CUTLASS!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Mar 21 2009, 12:24 PM~13346366
> *my baby!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY HOMIE FROM THE GA...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

HERES MY NEW G BODY RAGGGGGGGG ON ITS WAY TO THE PAINT BY BYE C U CATS N L A FOR NEWYEARS







THE BLACKOUT..................................................


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 15 2009, 10:55 AM~15671010
> *HERES MY NEW G BODY RAGGGGGGGG ON ITS WAY TO THE PAINT BY BYE C U CATS N L A FOR NEWYEARS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

this is my daily driver


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Nov 8 2009, 11:30 PM~15604200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more flics of this t top?


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 30 2008, 10:42 AM~12559966
> *here you go.....
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the interior on this bad ass cutlass????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 15 2009, 02:55 PM~15671010
> *HERES MY NEW G BODY RAGGGGGGGG ON ITS WAY TO THE PAINT BY BYE C U CATS N L A FOR NEWYEARS
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiceeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 6 2009, 08:01 PM~15586842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Nov 15 2009, 11:14 PM~15676356
> *any pics of the interior on this bad ass cutlass????
> *


DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF THIS CUTLASS INTERIOR PLEASE...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 30 2008, 10:42 AM~12559966
> *here you go.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

MY 1986 CUTTY~ 4


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Nov 17 2009, 10:41 AM~15690230
> *MY 1986 CUTTY~ 4
> 
> 
> ...


NICE OLDS HOMIE...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Nov 17 2009, 09:41 AM~15690230
> *MY 1986 CUTTY~ 4
> 
> 
> ...


killer car homie i got the same interior in my 86


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15616266
> *wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Nov 10 2009, 03:20 PM~15623253
> *:biggrin: x2
> *




i kno my bad homie just posted it cuz im thinkin bout gettimg one


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 2 2009, 11:50 AM~15536970
> *"STREETLIFE BUILT" MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2009, 01:07 PM~15692274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttmft 4 all the cutty's :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 18 2009, 07:07 PM~15707940
> *any body got a wire harness for a euro cutty?? or know if one off a box chevy will fit?? and what size bulbs it uses?
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THIS IS MY '85 CUTTY SS


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2009, 01:08 PM~15692287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 17 2009, 01:10 PM~15692301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA YEA THE ONLY BITCH OUT THERE TOPLESS.......................................
ROYALS BABY


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

"STREETLIFE BUILT" MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT



















WOW that is sick!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Armando84 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 21 2009, 07:52 AM~15736510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Nov 18 2009, 11:45 PM~15711226
> *THIS IS MY '85 CUTTY SS
> 
> 
> ...


  CANT GET ENUFF OF YOUR RIDE HOMEGIRL!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## My85Cutty (Nov 22, 2009)

This is my BABY...
















I love thes car so much i just might be buried in it!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

bump


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

NICE SHOOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 22 2009, 09:34 PM~15747321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 22 2009, 06:34 PM~15747321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My85Cutty_@Nov 22 2009, 12:35 PM~15744982
> *This is my BABY...
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN. LIKE THE 4 DOORS TOO. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 22 2009, 06:34 PM~15747321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS ONE HARD AS MUTHAFUCKIN PIC RIGHT THERE HATS OFF TO THAT JOINT TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 19 2009, 02:13 PM~15714604
> *YEA YEA THE ONLY BITCH OUT THERE TOPLESS.......................................
> ROYALS BABY
> *


:no: :no: :nono: :nono: 
sorry homie there's more. like the one from MAJESTICS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

my collection of cuttys :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 22 2009, 06:34 PM~15747321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 24 2009, 04:08 PM~15768650
> *my collection of cuttys  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can you get anymore? PM me.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 24 2009, 04:19 PM~15769391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 24 2009, 04:08 PM~15768650
> *my collection of cuttys  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 u got a better pic of that purple one? :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 24 2009, 05:19 PM~15769391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fokking nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 24 2009, 04:19 PM~15769391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

T T T


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

my cutty wit 13s on it..


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 25 2009, 06:43 PM~15782343
> *my cutty wit 13s on it..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Nov 21 2009, 02:34 PM~15738764
> * CANT GET ENUFF OF YOUR RIDE HOMEGIRL!!
> *


THANK YOU...


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 24 2009, 04:08 PM~15768650
> *my collection of cuttys  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE :biggrin: CAN I GET A COUPLE OF THOSE HOOK ME UP HOMIE PLEASE


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 25 2009, 07:43 PM~15782343
> *my cutty wit 13s on it..
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS ONE SICK ASS CUTTY HOMIE ONE OF THE BEST IVE SEEN WELL DONE
MINE NEEDS CUT i THINK








383 STROKER








DITAL DASH 








HAS CHROME DRUMS AND LOWER NOW SO IT LOOKS BETTER THAN THE PIC PROTRAYS. TRU GHOST FLAMES AS WELL


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 10 2009, 02:05 PM~15621798
> *Nice caddy bro, BUT THE TOPIC IS "CUTTY FEST" AND YOUR RIDES NOT A CUTLASS!!!!!!!!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>X2 BUT ITS STILL NICE :biggrin: 


THERE ARE SOME BEAUITFUL CUTTYS RUNNIN LOOSE OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: iM ONE OF THE LUCKY ONES TO BE ABLE TO OWN ONE....JOB WELL DONE TO ALL THE HOMIES AND THERE CUTTY.S


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Nov 25 2009, 10:49 PM~15783724
> * THATS ONE SICK ASS CUTTY HOMIE ONE OF THE BEST IVE SEEN WELL DONE
> MINE NEEDS CUT i THINK
> 
> ...


 :0 your shit is clean too homie.. the motor and dash is clean as fuck.. u got me on that one.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Mines in the works,still need to cut and buff and add mirrors


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 25 2009, 09:16 PM~15784049
> *Mines in the works,still need to cut and buff and add mirrors
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is clean


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine :biggrin: Only 17 so I got plenty of time to work on it


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 25 2009, 11:34 PM~15785075
> *Mine :biggrin: Only 17 so I got plenty of time to work on it
> 
> 
> ...


 True that homie!! if your only 17 and you keep that beautiful ride till your at lease my age then she will see alot of changes trust me, :biggrin: all i can say is

KEEP IT CLEAN--AND--- KEEP IT FOREVER


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

HAPPY THANKS GIVING FROM THE ---F1STCLASS CAR CLUB-----TO ALL :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 24 2009, 04:19 PM~15769391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Jesse that's one clean ass cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Nov 26 2009, 06:49 AM~15787429
> * True that homie!! if your only 17  and you keep that beautiful ride till your at lease my age then  she will see alot of changes trust me, :biggrin:  all i can say is
> 
> KEEP IT CLEAN--AND--- KEEP IT FOREVER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 25 2009, 10:16 PM~15784049
> *Mines in the works,still need to cut and buff and add mirrors
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Nov 25 2009, 08:49 PM~15783724
> * THATS ONE SICK ASS CUTTY HOMIE ONE OF THE BEST IVE SEEN WELL DONE
> MINE NEEDS CUT i THINK
> 
> ...


that dash is dope


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks homie here is another pic with out motor running








it has two tect cause i did not want to leave a hole where the old one is and the dital come with a tect as well so untill i fine out what im going to do about the hole Im leaving both tects in, what nice about the dital is you can adjust it for what size tires you have so the speed odomader is corecct


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 21 2009, 07:52 AM~15736510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the front lock up on that bad ass cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

383 is nice


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Nov 25 2009, 08:49 PM~15783724
> * THATS ONE SICK ASS CUTTY HOMIE ONE OF THE BEST IVE SEEN WELL DONE
> MINE NEEDS CUT i THINK
> 
> ...


DOPE!
:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 28 2009, 11:56 PM~15810428
> *Love the front lock up on that bad ass cutty :thumbsup:
> *













yeah me 2 :nicoderm:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok the chrome trim that goes in the bumpers of an 86 cutlass what size is it or where can I get it?


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Nov 25 2009, 08:44 PM~15783654
> *WHERE :biggrin:  CAN I GET A COUPLE OF THOSE HOOK ME UP HOMIE PLEASE
> *




man they where hard to find. i got these a few years back so they'll be hard to find now. i have a black and grey hurst one a opened one shoot a decent offer i migth let it go :dunno: like the one underneath the purple one


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Nov 29 2009, 08:11 AM~15811496
> *383 is nice
> *


 :thumbsup: Tanks homie


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 21 2009, 08:52 AM~15736510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOW THEY GET THIS CUTTY TO LOCK UP THAT UP FRONT... I WANT ANSWERS!!!!! LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin: SWEET ASS HYNA & VIDEO


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Nov 29 2009, 01:46 PM~15812970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM SPEECHLESS!!!!!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*CHINATOWN 
SAN FRANCISCO *
:rant:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*TREASURE ISLAND 
SAN FRANCISCO *


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 1 2009, 11:58 AM~15833704
> *DAMN HOW THEY GET THIS CUTTY TO LOCK UP THAT UP FRONT...  I WANT ANSWERS!!!!!  LOL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SWEET ASS HYNA & VIDEO
> *


it has something to do with changing out the spindles in the front and doing a lil something to the top arms...not sure exactly what though


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 2 2009, 07:13 PM~15851651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 1 2009, 11:58 AM~15833704
> *DAMN HOW THEY GET THIS CUTTY TO LOCK UP THAT UP FRONT...  I WANT ANSWERS!!!!!  LOL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SWEET ASS HYNA & VIDEO
> *


Caprice arms and spindles im guessing


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 1 2009, 03:58 PM~15835357
> *it has something to do with changing out the spindles in the front and doing a lil something to the top arms...not sure exactly what though
> *


How come the HOP SHOP don't have topic????


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2009, 07:37 PM~15851987
> *nice color
> *


thanks, it's all original


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I GOT A SUPER CLEAN CUTLASS FOR SALE.........
















CHECK OUT THE 4-SALE LINK BELOW...........


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 PM~15864136
> *I GOT A SUPER CLEAN CUTLASS FOR SALE.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 21 2009, 10:52 AM~15736510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC LOS ANGELES-


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Dec 5 2009, 03:12 PM~15880985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cutty bro!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 29 2009, 06:14 PM~15815028
> *Ok the chrome trim that goes in the bumpers of an 86 cutlass what size is it or where can I get it?
> *


NAPA  dont member the size


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 1 2009, 04:13 PM~15834878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That color is sick! What is it?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

under construction


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 06:05 PM~15882891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 PM~15864136
> *I GOT A SUPER CLEAN CUTLASS FOR SALE.........
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 06:05 PM~15882891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics!!!!!!! looks tight already!!!!!!!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 1 2009, 04:24 PM~15836367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats bad! u three wheel on them 5 20s? :biggrin:


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 1 2009, 02:13 PM~15834878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's is tooooo clean :0


----------



## that_kush87 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 1 2009, 05:58 PM~15835357
> *it has something to do with changing out the spindles in the front and doing a lil something to the top arms...not sure exactly what though
> *


caprice spindles maybe or s10 if they are compatible :dunno:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

1985 CUTLASS "SURVIVAL"


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Dec 5 2009, 02:12 PM~15880985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NICE RIDE !


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

i need a altenator bracket for cutlass v6 asap any one ???? pm me


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 06:05 PM~15882891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 whats the tuck on that? Caprice swap??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 5 2009, 07:05 PM~15882891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Loving this pic. When you change out to the euro what are the bumber lights for?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

nice
love them cuttys stock


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 5 2009, 06:29 PM~15883044
> *damn thats bad! u three wheel on them 5 20s?  :biggrin:
> *


hell naw!! :biggrin: 

just lay and play set up


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 7 2009, 08:20 PM~15905794
> *hell naw!! :biggrin:
> 
> just lay and play set up
> *


you got pics of your set-up?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

more chrome i got done for my cutty and steering wheel i picked up, some spare fenders too :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MY BUCKET!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 8 2009, 02:45 AM~15909825
> *more chrome i got done for my cutty and steering wheel i picked up, some spare fenders too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 7 2009, 08:34 PM~15906019
> *you got pics of your set-up?
> *


honestly I haven't taken any, the asshole who i bought it from used that expansion foam under the trunk and I'm still trying to clean that shit up.......

2 pump 4 battery 3 dumps 4 switches...just kept it simple 


I'll post some pics later of what it looked like when I bought it...I put it together in 6 weeks, body work, paint, stripped, re-done carpet and seats, changed steering wheel and lifted it, not to mention I changed all fluids and gave it a mechnical once over, and the electricals we're all shit....that was alot :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2009, 08:23 AM~15910813
> *honestly I haven't taken any, the asshole who i bought it from used that expansion foam under the trunk and I'm still trying to clean that shit up.......
> 
> 2 pump 4 battery 3 dumps 4 switches...just kept it simple
> ...


that ride is super clean! those zeniths and 5 20s set it off! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 8 2009, 12:43 PM~15913157
> *that ride is super clean! those zeniths and 5 20s set it off!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, I appreciate the positive comments 

....and this was the "finished" product....build time 6 weeks from being bought to being shown in AZ Supershow in Sept.

Next up a little chrome underneath


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2009, 02:47 PM~15914422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks almost exactly like mine, looks good


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 8 2009, 04:05 PM~15915238
> *damn looks almost exactly like mine, looks good
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

getting ready to hit the streets on primer


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2009, 05:44 PM~15890566
> *Loving this pic. When you change out to the euro what are the bumber lights for?
> *


those are just parking lights in the bumper


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one got some euro light harness's?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

ON MY CUTTY THERES A MOULDING ON THE SIDES I WANT TO HAVE TAKEN OFF, WOULD I BE ABLE TO HAVE IT DONE WITHOUT REPAINTING THE CAR??? OR WOULD IT LEAVE A MARK???

I ONLY WANT TO REMOVE THE MOULDING, IM NOT REPAINTING THE CAR, JUSS TRYING TO TAKE OFF THE WHOLE STRIP OF MOULDING THERE SO THE SIDE OF THE CAR WILL BE SMOOTH.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 9 2009, 10:22 PM~15932148
> *ON MY CUTTY THERES A MOULDING ON THE SIDES I WANT TO HAVE TAKEN OFF, WOULD I BE ABLE TO HAVE IT DONE WITHOUT REPAINTING THE CAR??? OR WOULD IT LEAVE A MARK???
> 
> I ONLY WANT TO REMOVE THE MOULDING, IM NOT REPAINTING THE CAR, JUSS TRYING TO TAKE OFF THE WHOLE STRIP OF MOULDING THERE SO THE SIDE OF THE CAR WILL BE SMOOTH.
> ...


they are riveted on


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 10:28 PM~15933122
> *they are riveted on
> *


so ill never be able to take em off,,,is there something i can use to take them off, i know there something cause when most people get there cuttys repainted they take em off...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 10 2009, 12:42 AM~15933246
> *so ill never be able to take em off,,,is there something i can use to take them off, i know there something cause when most people get there cuttys repainted they take em off...*


 yea you can take them off but its gona leave holes you gotta cover up so if i were you i would keep them on until you paint


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 9 2009, 10:51 PM~15933327
> *yea you can take them off but its gona leave holes you gotta cover up so if i were you i would keep them on until you paint
> *


oh alright, thanks for the advice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 9 2009, 11:51 PM~15933327
> *yea you can take them off but its gona leave holes you gotta cover up so if i were you i would keep them on until you paint
> *


beat me to it. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 9 2009, 10:42 PM~15933246
> *so ill never be able to take em off,,,is there something i can use to take them off, i know there something cause when most people get there cuttys repainted they take em off...
> *


if you notice my before pic mine has them on, I took them off also and had fill them in


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 02:35 AM~15934273
> *beat me to it. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.Brougham93_@Dec 10 2009, 03:49 AM~15934882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice, 

I love simple not over the top colors/patterns


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.Brougham93_@Dec 10 2009, 03:49 AM~15934882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

~My Original 84 Cutlass Supreme~


----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2009, 03:56 PM~15939066
> *real nice,
> 
> I love simple not over the top colors/patterns
> *


Thanks


----------



## MR.Brougham93 (Nov 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 10 2009, 04:51 PM~15939630
> *badass!!
> *


Gracias


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 10 2009, 05:13 PM~15940420
> *~My Original 84 Cutlass Supreme~
> 
> 
> ...



dam... i had to do a double take....looks like mine :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2009, 07:41 PM~15941972
> *dam... i had to do a double take....looks like mine :biggrin:
> *


haha i know thats what i had to do when i seen yours for the first time :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

More :biggrin:


----------



## 95479regal (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 956&254Hex_@Oct 5 2009, 05:22 PM~15276213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea my shop built that lol he felt a tire lift on a curb and he gunned it and it rolled


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 8 2009, 04:24 AM~15909954
> *MY BUCKET!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BUCKET. :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 11 2009, 01:39 AM~15945736
> *NICE BUCKET. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 10 2009, 08:08 PM~15942341
> *More :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks real nice homie


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MY HOMEBOY GOT A VERT TOP FOR SALE.......... ITS OFF A 84 CADDY BARRITZ.........AND HE HAS ALL THE PARTS NEEDED TO MAKE A G-BODY(regal,cutlass,monte,gran prix) A VERT.... CHECK OUT THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE DETAILS..........VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=514709


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 10 2009, 08:08 PM~15942341
> *More :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 11 2009, 04:22 AM~15945990
> *looks real nice homie
> *


Thanks uffin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 11 2009, 10:49 AM~15948001
> *
> *



uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt for cutty's


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

IF I WERE TO PUT A CLASSIC WOOD NARDI STEERING WHEEL IN MY 84 CUTTY, WHAT SIZE WOULD BE THE BEST SO ITS NOT TOO BIG OR TOO SMALL???

I THINK THE SIZES ARE:
330MM
360MM
390MM

WHAT SIZE DO ALL YOU CUTLASS RIDERS USUALLY PUT IN YOUR CUTTYS??? POST SOME PICS IF POSSIBLE, THANKS


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

i ave a 360mm :dunno:


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Dec 11 2009, 09:14 PM~15953539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass cutty bro! thats the color i want mine what color is it if you dont mind me asking? :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Dec 11 2009, 07:14 PM~15953539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 10 2009, 04:13 PM~15940420
> *~My Original 84 Cutlass Supreme~
> 
> 
> ...


Hit me up when your ready for that hydro hook up.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 11 2009, 10:23 PM~15955677
> *Badass cutty bro! thats the color i want mine what color is it if you dont mind me asking? :biggrin:
> *


tangerine orange house of kolors


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Dec 11 2009, 07:15 PM~15953549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how is the paint on your frame holding up homie? im in a jam i drive my car alot and im bout to get my frame powdercoated but i dont know if i should just do black cause i seen alot of cars with powdercoated or painted the same as car color and it messes up when they hit switches or three wheel u know


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Dec 11 2009, 07:14 PM~15953539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

FIGURED I WOULD THROW THIS UP HERE TO SEE IF ANYONE WANTS/NEEDS IT~











$300


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

^ will u seperate the bumper cover


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 12 2009, 07:03 PM~15962348
> *^ will u seperate the bumper cover
> *


$160 + shipping


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Dec 11 2009, 07:14 PM~15953539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 12 2009, 07:39 PM~15962629
> *$160 + shipping
> *


would you happen to have the grilles n bezels? :uh:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 12 2009, 11:49 PM~15965010
> *would you happen to have the grilles n bezels?  :uh:
> *


no thats why i aint asking 400 or 500


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 12 2009, 05:57 PM~15961427
> *FIGURED I WOULD THROW THIS UP HERE TO SEE IF ANYONE WANTS/NEEDS IT~
> 
> 
> ...


worse way to buy a euro is in pieces. cost to much to track everything down. I know thats I built mine.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BTW I have the baskets for that kit. Who ever wants to buy them Ill let em go for 40 shipped/


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 11 2009, 08:23 PM~15952361
> *IF I WERE TO PUT A CLASSIC WOOD NARDI STEERING WHEEL IN MY 84 CUTTY, WHAT SIZE WOULD BE THE BEST SO ITS NOT TOO BIG OR TOO SMALL???
> 
> I THINK THE SIZES ARE:
> ...


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>ISLANDERS CAR CLUB</span>


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm still gonna put a new rag on it and do some more touch up work.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 13 2009, 11:45 AM~15967659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 12 2009, 11:55 PM~15965066
> *no thats why i aint asking 400 or 500
> *


well my bad homie, aint nothing wrong with asking a question


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 13 2009, 01:50 PM~15968505
> *well my bad homie, aint nothing wrong with asking a question
> *


I KNOW, I AINT TRIPPING HOMIE, JUSS SAYING


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Idk Wat Size Mine Is But Here It Is


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 13 2009, 01:50 PM~15968512
> *I KNOW, I AINT TRIPPING HOMIE, JUSS SAYING
> *


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 12 2009, 04:57 PM~15961427
> *FIGURED I WOULD THROW THIS UP HERE TO SEE IF ANYONE WANTS/NEEDS IT~
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 13 2009, 02:08 PM~15968634
> *
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOOK OUT HOMIE :biggrin: I SENT PM TO HIM


----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 22 2009, 05:34 PM~15747321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who says hoppers cant look good? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 13 2009, 02:27 PM~15968773
> *THANKS FOR THE LOOK OUT HOMIE :biggrin:  I SENT PM TO HIM
> *


Ku Ku


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The homies cars.

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Dec 13 2009, 03:25 PM~15968759
> *PM SENT
> *


if you pick those up. you gonna need the baskets. I got em. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Dec 11 2009, 12:02 PM~15947115
> *MY HOMEBOY GOT A VERT TOP FOR SALE.......... ITS OFF A 84 CADDY BARRITZ.........AND HE HAS ALL THE PARTS NEEDED TO MAKE A G-BODY(regal,cutlass,monte,gran prix) A VERT.... CHECK OUT THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE DETAILS..........VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=514709
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 13 2009, 10:45 AM~15967659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 13 2009, 12:32 PM~15968373
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 13 2009, 01:45 PM~15967659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this cutlass is clean as fuck


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

here is my '88' converted to a square '86' style front end.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 13 2009, 11:36 PM~15974138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 14 2009, 12:42 AM~15974175
> *nice
> *


x2 I like that shit homie, clean as fuck


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 13 2009, 11:36 PM~15974138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you happen to have parts off the euro clip that came off the car? :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 13 2009, 11:36 PM~15974138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice......went the opposite route?........converted from Euro to non-Eruo


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 14 2009, 12:16 PM~15977106
> *do you happen to have parts off the euro clip that came off the car?  :uh:
> *


sold quickly, dude from L.A. drove all the way up to the bay to get it. never really cared for the euro look, like my cuttys square. thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:44 AM~15977389
> *sold quickly, dude from L.A. drove all the way up to the bay to get it. never really cared for the euro look, like my cuttys square. thanks for the positive feedback!
> *


Right On Homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 14 2009, 12:31 PM~15977262
> *Nice......went the opposite route?........converted from Euro to non-Eruo
> *


crazy. well at least its easier and cheaper to do that way. I spent way to much converting.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 14 2009, 01:42 PM~15977849
> *crazy. well at least its easier and cheaper to do that way. I spent way to much converting.
> *


yeah i got my whole front end for less than $200 at pick n pull. cherry pieces too, :biggrin: gotta love it.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 13 2009, 11:45 AM~15967659
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Sickness Homie


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Can somebody tell me what color wire I'm looking for to hook the ignition up to the starter? Just got done swapping out the 260 for a '71 350 in this '81 Cutlass.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 14 2009, 07:05 PM~15981432
> *Can somebody tell me what color wire I'm looking for to hook the ignition up to the starter?  Just got done swapping out the 260 for a '71 350 in this '81 Cutlass.
> 
> 
> ...


am thinking a purple wire homie :uh:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 14 2009, 08:05 PM~15981432
> *Can somebody tell me what color wire I'm looking for to hook the ignition up to the starter?  Just got done swapping out the 260 for a '71 350 in this '81 Cutlass.
> 
> 
> ...


should be a fat purple wire, hook it up to the S terminal on the starter.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 14 2009, 09:02 PM~15983643
> *should be a fat purple wire, hook it up to the S terminal on the starter.
> *


That's what I thought just like my Chevy, but couldn't find it, will look again tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 13 2009, 11:36 PM~15974138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ABOUT HOW MUCH DOES A CLEAN HEADER PANEL GO FOR LIKE THIS ONE? SUPER CLEAN GRILL AND HEADLIGHT BEZELS?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 13 2009, 10:36 PM~15974138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it, why go from euro to non? That's like when I see a '90 Brougham that's been "totaled" cause somebody stole all the euro shit off it and the shady tiny car lot owner just put the pre-90 replacement parts back on cause they're easier to find. Sorry I'm kind of a purist sometimes...


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 16 2009, 12:17 AM~15996125
> *ABOUT HOW MUCH DOES A CLEAN HEADER PANEL GO FOR LIKE THIS ONE? SUPER CLEAN GRILL AND HEADLIGHT BEZELS?
> *


I got a super clean '81 header, just need a euro to replace it.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Any body have the emblem assembly that goes atop the header??

Pm me......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 16 2009, 04:20 AM~15996472
> *I don't get it, why go from euro to non?  That's like when I see a '90 Brougham that's been "totaled" cause somebody stole all the euro shit off it and the shady tiny car lot owner just put the pre-90 replacement parts back on cause they're easier to find.  Sorry I'm kind of a purist sometimes...
> *


dont be sorry, i did it because thats what i like. and if your such ''purist'' why are you converting you engine. hermaph.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 16 2009, 11:47 AM~15998788
> *dont be sorry, i did it because thats what i like. and if your such ''purist'' why are you converting you engine.  hermaph.
> *


he did say "sometimes" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 16 2009, 03:20 AM~15996472
> *I don't get it, why go from euro to non?  That's like when I see a '90 Brougham that's been "totaled" cause somebody stole all the euro shit off it and the shady tiny car lot owner just put the pre-90 replacement parts back on cause they're easier to find.  Sorry I'm kind of a purist sometimes...
> *


Cause non-euro cuttys look mean and euro cuttys look too classy :dunno:


----------



## da last don (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 13 2009, 11:45 AM~15967659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride homie


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 16 2009, 03:22 AM~15996473
> *I got a super clean '81 header, just need a euro to replace it.
> *


yea i got a super clean regular to and i got a euro :biggrin: but im thinkin of selling the regular!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2009, 09:21 AM~15997244
> *Any body have the emblem assembly that goes atop the header??
> 
> Pm me......
> *


I might have one laying around somewhere..i'll dig around and get a pic


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 18 2009, 01:03 PM~16021050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

FIGURED I WOULD THROW THIS UP HERE TO SEE IF ANYONE WANTS/NEEDS IT~











$240


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> :0 thats tight


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 17 2009, 11:17 PM~16016257
> *I might have one laying around somewhere..i'll dig around and get a pic
> *


Its here somewhere, can't locate the bitch now. You need the emblem too? uffin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 13 2009, 11:45 AM~15967659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



joes ride is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> > :0 thats tight
> 
> 
> B-E-A-UTIFUL


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERES SOME MORE OF FRANKS CAR, DREAN ON TOOK THIS PICS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

for sale pioneer touch screen 350 pm me if interested


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 21 2009, 10:49 AM~16046620
> *HERES SOME MORE OF FRANKS CAR, DREAN ON TOOK THIS PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Having trouble lining up the lower valnce to the headerpanel. any one else have this problem?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 21 2009, 10:12 PM~16052809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If my undies looked like yours I would do the same with the lights.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 09:20 PM~16052907
> *If my undies looked like yours I would do the same with the lights.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 21 2009, 10:12 PM~16052809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE MAN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 10:09 PM~16052776
> *Having trouble lining up the lower valnce to the headerpanel. any one else have this problem?
> *


any one?


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Her 1st Nite Out In A Few Yrs :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 21 2009, 09:12 PM~16052809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: 
BADASS CUTDAWG!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 09:20 PM~16052907
> *If my undies looked like yours I would do the same with the lights.
> *


I'd light up your undies for free.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 21 2009, 10:09 PM~16052776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO **** :|


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 22 2009, 10:32 AM~16057403
> *    :thumbsup:
> BADASS CUTDAWG!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 22 2009, 12:09 AM~16054938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY LOL


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 21 2009, 09:08 PM~16052765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 That's tight homie


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 22 2009, 02:26 PM~16059530
> *:0 That's tight homie
> *


thanks just re'did my trunk cant see it but da trunk all flack out.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2009, 10:43 AM~16067686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2009, 10:43 AM~16067686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* Was 1978 the first year of the T-Top Cutlass???*


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 23 2009, 10:01 PM~16074093
> * Was 1978 the first year of the T-Top Cutlass???
> *


I Think So Homie


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 24 2009, 12:35 AM~16075412
> *I Think So Homie
> *


*Thanks
I think I just came across the deal of lifetime I just traded my chevy truck even up for a 78 T-Top (305V-8) on 13's last night



























































*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 24 2009, 10:08 AM~16077629
> *Thanks
> I think I just came across the deal of lifetime I just traded my chevy truck even up for a 78 T-Top (Olds 350V-8) on 13's last night
> 
> ...


nice trade


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Dec 23 2009, 07:17 PM~16072497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 24 2009, 10:08 AM~16077629
> *Thanks
> I think I just came across the deal of lifetime I just traded my chevy truck even up for a 78 T-Top (Olds 350V-8) on 13's last night
> 
> ...


Heck Yea Thats A Good Deal Gota Love Them Olds Motors, I Got A OG 307 In Mine


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> t t m f t 4 my cutty boys!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## savsicc45 (Jun 23, 2009)

this is my cutty build
 it maybe a piece of shit but it's my piece of shit


----------



## savsicc45 (Jun 23, 2009)

thank GOD for santa cuz this is all i wanted 










i even got to smoke my christmas trees called bullrider










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savsicc45_@Dec 26 2009, 08:24 PM~16097200
> *thank GOD for santa  cuz this is all i wanted
> 
> 
> ...





nice. what size strokes do u have in the rear?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savsicc45_@Dec 26 2009, 08:58 PM~16096987
> *this is my cutty build
> it maybe a piece of shit but it's my piece of shit
> 
> ...


I here you on that.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 24 2009, 10:08 AM~16077629
> *Thanks
> I think I just came across the deal of lifetime I just traded my chevy truck even up for a 78 T-Top (Olds 350V-8) on 13's last night
> 
> ...


nice my fav yr 78 79 cutlas own 2


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Dec 27 2009, 12:47 AM~16099438
> *nice my fav yr 78 79 cutlas own 2
> *


I like the 78's & 79's the most also my first 78 was a bald top but I was trippen & threw some Dubs flats on it :uh: My brothers first car is a 79 Cutty wit a Olds455 under the hood & he still has it, one day we will rebuild it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 23 2009, 10:01 PM~16074093
> * Was 1978 the first year of the T-Top Cutlass???
> *


no they were not i have an 84 cutty


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Dec 27 2009, 11:22 PM~16107373
> *no they were not i have an 84 cutty
> *


*Then what was the first year of the stock T-top Cutlass??

Ive seen a few 1977 & older Cuttys wit T-tops but I was told thoes were not stock but custom add on like the T-Top glasshouse Chevys*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 27 2009, 05:06 PM~16103584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 27 2009, 02:41 AM~16099596
> *I like the 78's & 79's the most also my first 78 was a bald top but I was trippen & threw some Dubs flats on it  :uh:  My brothers first car is a 79 Cutty wit a Olds455 under the hood & he still has it, one day we will rebuild it
> 
> 
> ...


  always liked those rides


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 08:37 PM~16138969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy New Year ....Hoping For a Slow And Low 2010......
From CRUCEROS Familia....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

happy new year to my cutty fam :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

Before
























































After

From the bay area


----------



## moren_ito13 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 28 2009, 05:14 AM~16108807
> *Then what was the first year of the stock T-top Cutlass??
> 
> Ive seen a few 1977 & older Cuttys wit T-tops but I was told thoes were not stock but custom add on like the T-Top glasshouse Chevys
> *


Most cars that have t-tops from the factory were done by aftermarket companies hired by the manufacturer to build a kit for those specific cars.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

new pic of my ragg cutty getiin the top done


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

homeboys new ride...








mines...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 30 2009, 10:37 PM~16138969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Jan 1 2010, 07:39 PM~16156610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Jan 1 2010, 10:42 PM~16158370
> *new pic of my ragg cutty getiin the top done
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Homie did you do the covert top urself ..??? I'm looking for info to try making a Convert myself..... Thanks :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :loco: :wow:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

FOR SALE IS A CUTLASS EURO CLIP, PRIMERED AND FIBER GLASSED READY TO BE PAINTED!!! $210, NO SHIPPING! IF YOU CAN'T PAY PLEASE DON'T HIT ME UP!! SERIOUS BUYERS PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED!  LOCATED IN FONTANA SOUTHERN CALI.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Jan 4 2010, 04:45 PM~16181376
> *Hey Homie did you do the covert top urself ..??? I'm looking for info to try making a Convert myself..... Thanks :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :loco:  :wow:
> *


thats his business homie like specialty you know


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 4 2010, 09:41 PM~16186124
> *FOR SALE IS A CUTLASS EURO CLIP, PRIMERED AND FIBER GLASSED READY TO BE PAINTED!!! $210, NO SHIPPING! IF YOU CAN'T PAY PLEASE DON'T HIT ME UP!! SERIOUS BUYERS PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED!  LOCATED IN FONTANA SOUTHERN CALI.
> 
> 
> ...


*$210*


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2010, 09:47 PM~16186199
> *thats his business homie like specialty you know
> *



Dats kool you know how it is... If you don't ask u never know...!!! :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

DAVID 1986 CUTLASS ALTERED ONES CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES-


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 1 2010, 11:04 PM~16157915
> *
> *


you the one that needed the hood ornament?


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 27 2009, 12:41 AM~16099596
> *I like the 78's & 79's the most also my first 78 was a bald top but I was trippen & threw some Dubs flats on it  :uh:  My brothers first car is a 79 Cutty wit a Olds455 under the hood & he still has it, one day we will rebuild it
> 
> 
> ...


nice cuttys man, whats the name of that blue if you dont mind me askin, and what size flake


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 5 2010, 10:37 AM~16190318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Jan 5 2010, 03:11 PM~16192507
> *nice cuttys man, whats the name of that blue if you dont mind me askin, and what size flake
> *


BMW Blue wit a whole jar of house of kolor blue mini flake


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 5 2010, 11:37 AM~16190318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 17 2009, 11:22 PM~16016865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE...*


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

This 1983 Cutty is my homies.. Sergio... Calls it EL PATRON....


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

This is my 1985 Cutty.... Been down for about 6 months now gettin ..The HOUSE OF Kolor Kandy Cobolt Blue on there....


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I dont think thoes are the fake autozone stick on bullet holes on that green cutty :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Jan 6 2010, 10:05 AM~16202260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

/IMG][[/IMG]







MY UPDATE ON THE NEW RAGG IT IS FOR SALE 8000 FIRM


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0 I'M CALLING YOU BACK NOW DADDY, THATS NICE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

part cutty :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

MY OLD 87 CUTTY.... "MOST WANTED"


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2010, 11:05 PM~16210743
> *part cutty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats fuking cool :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

cant forget :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR+Jan 7 2010, 04:23 PM~16216996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 7 2010, 10:36 PM~16221619
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 7 2010, 04:25 PM~16217016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT...EVEN BETTER!


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 5 2010, 10:37 AM~16190318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN.. :biggrin:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 31 2009, 10:06 PM~16150268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by savsicc45_@Dec 26 2009, 07:58 PM~16096987
> *this is my cutty build
> it maybe a piece of shit but it's my piece of shit
> 
> ...


DON'T TRIP HOMIE, IT'LL GET THERE...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

nice topic


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> > :0 thats tight
> 
> 
> FIRME CAR HOMIE....DIG THAT COLOR! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MINE :cheesy: 


>


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

I HAVE A 1984 CUTLASS SUPREME FOR SALE, THE CAR IS PROBLEMLESS, IT HAS A V6 THAT RUNS PERFECT, NO PROBLEMS WHAT SO EVER, RUNS QUIET AND STARTS RIGHT UP. ENGINE HAS ALOT OF NEW PARTS, TOO MANY TO LIST BUT I DO HAVE THE RECEIPTS. ALSO HAS NEW BRAKES, CAT CONVERTER, AND EXHAUST PIPE. CAR JUST RECENTLY HAD A FULL TUNE UP/SERVICE. IT IS READY FOR DAILY USE. IT RIDES AS SMOOTH AS A CADILLAC. THE ENGINE IS CLEAN AND THE ODOMETER IS READING ABOUT 50,000 MILES. IT ALSO PASSES SMOG LEGIT WITH NO PROBLEM!! CAR DOES NOT LEAK ANY FLUIDS AT ALL!!! THE PAINT IS REAL NICE WITH A GREAT GLOSSY SHINE. THE INTERIOR IS IN GREAT SHAPE AND IS CLEAN!! THE SEATS ARE JUST ABOUT PERFECT, THE DASH IS CLEAN & STRAIGHT, THE DOOR PANELS ARE PERFECT, THE HEADLINER IS PERFECT AND THE CARPET IS PERFECT & CLEAN!! CAR ALSO HAS ALL CHROME MOULDINGS, EMBLEMS ECT. AND ALL CHROME HAS A MIRROR LIKE FINISH FROM THE CHROME AROUND THE FRONT/BACK WINDOWS, THE MOULDINGS, ECT. ALL THE WINDOWS ARE IN GREAT SHAPE WITH NO ROCK DINGS OR CRACKS ECT. ALL LIGHTS WORK INSIDE & OUT. IT HAS A/C & HEATER. ALL THE GUAGES WORK. ALL RUBBER AROUND THE DOORS & TRUNK IS GOOD. THE CAR ALSO HAS AN ALARM WHICH LOCKS & UNLOCKS THE CAR & POPS THE TRUNK AND A REMOTE WHICH TELLS YOU BY VIBRATING WHEN SOMEONE IS MESSING WITH THE CAR. IT ALSO HAS A STERIO SYSTEM WITH 4 SPEAKERS AN AMP AND 2 12" SUBS, ITS NOT SPECTACULAR BUT IT DOES BUMP! IT HAS HAD 2 OTHER OWNERS, 1ST OWNER WAS AN OLD LADY, 2ND OWNER WAS A HOMIE OF MINE AND IM NOW THE 3RD OWNER. CAR HAS BEEN WELL TAKEN CARE OF! IT NEEDS NOTHING! OVER ALL ITS A GREAT CAR. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR IF YOU ARE SERIOUS ABOUT BUYING PM ME AND LETS DEAL!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MINE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 10 2010, 09:37 AM~16243020
> *MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



n!ce how many cars u got............ :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 10 2010, 02:56 PM~16245905
> *n!ce how many cars u got............ :biggrin:
> *


thanx....shhhhhh  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

maybe a repost but its worth it....... :biggrin:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

BAD ASS.. Love the patterns... :machinegun: :rimshot: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 5 2010, 03:05 PM~16192984
> *BMW Blue wit a whole jar of house of kolor blue mini flake
> *


fuckin nice man, thanks


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2010, 03:35 PM~16257080
> *maybe a repost but its worth it....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cars defintely badass!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

how do u take of the headrest on the cutty seats? i've tryed but havent been able to take them off.


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2010, 04:35 PM~16257080
> *maybe a repost but its worth it....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Jan 8 2010, 05:42 PM~16229302
> *FIRME CAR HOMIE....DIG THAT COLOR! :wow:  :wow:
> *


GRACIAS U KNOW STREET LIFE BUILT STRICTLY FOR THE HATERS


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

A couple of San Diego Cuttys!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 12 2010, 12:12 AM~16263417
> *A couple of San Diego Cuttys!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 12 2010, 12:12 AM~16263417
> *A couple of San Diego Cuttys!
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Jan 12 2010, 08:18 PM~16271830
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 13 2010, 07:23 PM~16280496
> *badass!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^
I SEE IM NOT THE ONLY LIFESTYLE FAN HERE..


:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 14 2010, 01:41 PM~16290678
> *^^^^^^^^^^^
> I SEE IM NOT THE ONLY LIFESTYLE FAN HERE..
> :biggrin:  :h5:
> *




:nosad: :h5:


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

ANY MORE PIC OF THE YELLOW CUTLASS?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 14 2010, 12:09 PM~16289912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 14 2010, 12:09 PM~16289912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are bad as fuck!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

LUX ALL DAY


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/8Cutlass GoodTimes Picnic.jpg


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

1978-87s G-BODY T-TOPS COMPLETE , MONTE CARLO, REGAL, GRANPRIX, CUTLASS OR PUT THEM ON ANYTHING YOU WANT, COMPLETE INNER TRIM AND ALL, THE T-TOPS WITH THE BIG GLASS, WOULD MAKE YOUR RIDE LOOK REAL NICE 550 SHIPPED OBO BOUT TO PUT UP PICTURES IN A BIT, IF YOU GOT HOMIES OUT OF STATE THEY KNOW HOW HARD THEY ARE TO FIND COMPLETE WILL NOT SELL ANY PARTS FROM THEM, THANKS PHILLIPA cool.gif


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Jan 21 2010, 05:51 PM~16367754
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Jan 21 2010, 05:51 PM~16367754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

[<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxGUSq7OX1A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxGUSq7OX1A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2010, 06:07 PM~16367908
> *1978-87s G-BODY T-TOPS COMPLETE , MONTE CARLO, REGAL, GRANPRIX, CUTLASS OR PUT THEM ON ANYTHING YOU WANT, COMPLETE INNER TRIM AND ALL, THE T-TOPS WITH THE BIG GLASS, WOULD MAKE YOUR RIDE LOOK REAL NICE 550 SHIPPED OBO BOUT TO PUT UP PICTURES IN A BIT, IF YOU GOT HOMIES OUT OF STATE THEY KNOW HOW HARD THEY ARE TO FIND COMPLETE WILL NOT SELL ANY PARTS FROM THEM, THANKS PHILLIPA cool.gif
> *


Where are them Pics at ??


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 21 2010, 02:06 PM~16365206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Jan 21 2010, 05:51 PM~16367754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, any more pics?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Jan 22 2010, 07:49 PM~16379259
> *
> *


 :worship:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 22 2010, 02:50 PM~16377667
> *Where are them Pics at ??
> *


I WILL HAVE THEM UP LATER MY BOYS GONNA POST THEM CAUSE MY COMPUTER IS MESSED UP


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 22 2010, 07:04 PM~16379838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 23 2010, 05:37 AM~16384005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homeboy was ridin


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+May 5 2009, 12:17 PM~13790395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyone got close ups.... ( 81 cutty, i know you do... :biggrin: )


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 23 2010, 01:02 AM~16383192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 23 2010, 04:37 AM~16384005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS IN THE (818) TOWN!!


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Jan 23 2010, 11:31 AM~16385556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass cutty homie


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> 1978-87s G-BODY T-TOPS COMPLETE , MONTE CARLO, REGAL, GRANPRIX, CUTLASS OR PUT THEM ON ANYTHING YOU WANT, COMPLETE INNER TRIM AND ALL, THE T-TOPS WITH THE BIG GLASS, WOULD MAKE YOUR RIDE LOOK REAL NICE 550 SHIPPED OBO BOUT TO PUT UP PICTURES IN A BIT, IF YOU GOT HOMIES OUT OF STATE THEY KNOW HOW HARD THEY ARE TO FIND COMPLETE WILL NOT SELL ANY PARTS FROM THEM, THANKS PHILLIPA cool.gif


















































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 23 2010, 11:51 AM~16385659
> *badass cutty homie
> *


THANKS


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Jan 23 2010, 03:59 PM~16387390
> *:biggrin:
> THANKS
> *


np homie.. its giving me motivation to get mine done and hopefully look like yours one day :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 10 2010, 12:38 AM~16242464
> *I HAVE A 1984 CUTLASS SUPREME FOR SALE, THE CAR IS PROBLEMLESS, IT HAS A V6 THAT RUNS PERFECT, NO PROBLEMS WHAT SO EVER, RUNS QUIET AND STARTS RIGHT UP. ENGINE HAS ALOT OF NEW PARTS, TOO MANY TO LIST BUT I DO HAVE THE RECEIPTS. ALSO HAS NEW BRAKES, CAT CONVERTER, AND EXHAUST PIPE. CAR JUST RECENTLY HAD A FULL TUNE UP/SERVICE. IT  IS READY FOR DAILY USE. IT RIDES AS SMOOTH AS A CADILLAC. THE ENGINE IS CLEAN AND THE ODOMETER IS READING ABOUT 50,000 MILES. IT ALSO PASSES SMOG LEGIT WITH NO PROBLEM!! CAR DOES NOT LEAK ANY FLUIDS AT ALL!!! THE PAINT IS REAL NICE WITH A GREAT GLOSSY SHINE. THE INTERIOR IS IN GREAT SHAPE AND IS CLEAN!! THE SEATS ARE JUST ABOUT PERFECT, THE DASH IS CLEAN & STRAIGHT, THE DOOR PANELS ARE PERFECT, THE HEADLINER IS PERFECT AND THE CARPET IS PERFECT & CLEAN!! CAR ALSO HAS ALL CHROME MOULDINGS, EMBLEMS ECT. AND ALL CHROME HAS A MIRROR LIKE FINISH FROM THE CHROME AROUND THE FRONT/BACK WINDOWS, THE MOULDINGS, ECT. ALL THE WINDOWS ARE IN GREAT SHAPE WITH NO ROCK DINGS OR CRACKS ECT. ALL LIGHTS WORK INSIDE & OUT. IT HAS A/C & HEATER. ALL THE GUAGES WORK. ALL RUBBER AROUND THE DOORS & TRUNK IS GOOD. THE CAR ALSO HAS AN ALARM WHICH LOCKS & UNLOCKS THE CAR & POPS THE TRUNK AND A REMOTE WHICH TELLS YOU BY VIBRATING WHEN SOMEONE IS MESSING WITH THE CAR. IT ALSO HAS A STERIO SYSTEM WITH 4 SPEAKERS AN AMP AND 2 12" SUBS, ITS NOT SPECTACULAR BUT IT DOES BUMP! IT HAS HAD 2 OTHER OWNERS, 1ST OWNER WAS AN OLD LADY, 2ND OWNER WAS A HOMIE OF MINE AND IM NOW THE 3RD OWNER. CAR HAS BEEN WELL TAKEN CARE OF! IT NEEDS NOTHING! OVER ALL ITS A GREAT CAR. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR IF YOU ARE SERIOUS ABOUT BUYING PM ME AND LETS DEAL!!
> 
> 
> ...


*$3,800*


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_YO FELLES, WHAT HOOD STRUTS WILL WORK ON A CUTLASS_


----------



## TITOKUSTOMZ (Dec 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 22 2010, 08:04 PM~16379838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TITO KUSTOMZ............ SAN ANGELO TEXAS..........DEVOTED ONEZ VIDA.........MORE TO COME 2010 :yes:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 23 2010, 12:56 PM~16385688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always loved that car


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MINE :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

SOME CLEAN ASS CARS!!!!!


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

1980 cutlass SMOKE THIS 
LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB FOR LIFE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 26 2010, 07:46 PM~16422063
> *MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Jan 26 2010, 09:29 PM~16423656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

FOR SALE 81 CUTLASS WITH OUT ANY LOWRIDER PARTS STOCK CAR WITH STOCK PARTS pm me for more info 

















old cut


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Jan 22 2010, 04:49 PM~16379259
> *
> *


[


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

GETTING LIFT


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

BEFORE


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

SOEM UPGRADES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 12:49 PM~16428955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Lookz Good!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 11:51 AM~16428970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Jan 27 2010, 09:11 AM~16427537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 11:47 AM~16428926
> *GETTING LIFT
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 27 2010, 12:53 PM~16428996
> *:thumbsup: Lookz Good!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 27 2010, 02:28 PM~16429759
> *looks good homie
> *


IT GOT VANDERSLICED JUST WAITING TO POST PICS OF IT DONE UNTIL I BUST IT OUT


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

My cutlass, im barely 16, n look what i have done to it
How it looked when i first got it.








Primered








Painted















Now i findally got the supremes on it.















I want to put my hydros in before spring time but i need some batteries.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Jan 27 2010, 08:48 PM~16434075
> *My cutlass, im barely 16, n look what i have done to it
> How it looked when i first got it.
> 
> ...


HAVENT SEEN ONE WITH SUPREMES IN A LONG TIME


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Jan 27 2010, 06:48 PM~16434075
> *My cutlass, im barely 16, n look what i have done to it
> How it looked when i first got it.
> 
> ...


nice you do all the paint yourself?
where did you find the supremes? good deal on em?
i need some for my cutlass.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 22 2010, 11:02 PM~16378204
> *nice, any more pics?
> *




















Need to finish up in here !


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Jan 27 2010, 10:49 PM~16436349
> *nice you do all the paint yourself?
> where did you find the supremes? good deal on em?
> i need some for my cutlass.
> *


Thanks, naw i dont really know how to paint. i want to learn tho. i just fixed the body. and a friend of mine painted it. I got the supremes for like 50 bucks.


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 09:22 PM~16435272
> *HAVENT SEEN ONE WITH SUPREMES IN A LONG TIME
> *


ive always liked supremes, more than spokes. ive never seen a cutlass with supremes so i thought id be the first here in my town to do it.


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 11:51 AM~16428970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, where did u get those chrome thick fenders?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Jan 27 2010, 07:48 PM~16434075
> *My cutlass, im barely 16, n look what i have done to it
> How it looked when i first got it.
> 
> ...


supremes look good


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Jan 27 2010, 09:33 PM~16435419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

:uh: guessin your hoods all fucked up now :|


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 31 2010, 08:56 PM~16473233
> *:uh: guessin your hoods all fucked up now :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol thats funny


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 31 2010, 09:56 PM~16473233
> *:uh: guessin your hoods all fucked up now :|
> *


not at all homie


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

mine


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 31 2010, 09:56 PM~16473233
> *:uh: guessin your hoods all fucked up now :|
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 



car looks good atleast :happysad:  :biggrin: 

post more pics of the car


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

got this from maniacos car club


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2010, 10:04 AM~16476034
> *got this from maniacos car club
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

How much poke you got there on them uppers?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 11:51 AM~16428972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTIME (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 31 2010, 09:56 PM~16473233
> *:uh: guessin your hoods all fucked up now :|
> *



:wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: :drama:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 have pix of the 4 door cutlass with the coupe front & the wagon with the coupe front?


----------



## SDrideordie (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2010, 10:04 AM~16476034
> *got this from maniacos car club
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SDrideordie (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2010, 04:35 PM~16257080
> *maybe a repost but its worth it....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That is one BAD ASS PAINT JOB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 1 2010, 02:41 PM~16477283
> *:wow:
> 
> How much poke you got there on them uppers?
> *



not mine its from MANIACOS CAR CLUB


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2010, 10:04 AM~16476034
> *got this from maniacos car club
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS CAR


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2010, 09:04 AM~16476034
> *got this from maniacos car club
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTIME_@Feb 1 2010, 12:42 PM~16477723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! looks good homie!!


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

THE HOMIES CUTTY FROM ONE BAD CREATION


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 2 2010, 07:06 AM~16486825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! what color is that? looks badass


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Feb 2 2010, 10:36 AM~16487726
> *1977 CUTTY WITH 350 REBUILT ENGINE. 400 TRANNY. 2PUMPS 6 BATT. WITH 13'S BLACK SPOKES. ALL IT NEEDS IS INTERIOR. FRESH PAINT. IT USE TO BE WHITE NOW PINK. SHAVE DOOR HANDLES
> LET ME KNOW OR IT ME UP. $3500 OBO
> 
> ...


GOT THIS 4SALE HOMIES


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 2 2010, 08:48 AM~16487365
> *nice!! what color is that? looks badass
> *


IT'S BRANDY WINE FLAKES AND GHOST PATTERNS.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2010, 09:04 AM~16476034
> *got this from maniacos car club
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

1979 All Original Cutlass Supreme.





























Might be selling it sometime in the next few months if anyone is interested.


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

14 YEAR OLD PAINT JOB BRANDY WINE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 2 2010, 03:16 PM~16490667
> *IT'S BRANDY WINE FLAKES AND GHOST PATTERNS.
> *



coo thanks homie


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 2 2010, 07:06 AM~16486825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not really a fan of these years but damn i would definetely rock this 1


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Oldsmobile-...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody got some back bumper gaurds for a 78 cutlass


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 1 2010, 06:03 PM~16481427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass flake job!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 2 2010, 11:39 PM~16495734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2010, 08:49 PM~16516222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 5 2010, 09:32 AM~16520949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 5 2010, 11:12 AM~16521767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 2 2010, 11:39 PM~16495734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is badd azz!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 5 2010, 11:12 AM~16521767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: niiiiiice pic


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Feb 4 2010, 09:35 PM~16516973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS PIC
MOREPICS


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 5 2010, 11:12 AM~16521767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that pic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

twotonz took it. I asked for more. dont think he has more.


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Feb 4 2010, 06:41 PM~16514975
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 5 2010, 12:08 PM~16522363
> *this is badd azz!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 5 2010, 05:50 PM~16525475
> *twotonz took it. I asked for more. dont think he has more.
> *


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 2 2010, 11:39 PM~16495734
> *
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'color:red\'>Bad Ass cutty homie. Luv the color and everything about it. CLean


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 6 2010, 05:52 PM~16534095
> *Bad Ass cutty homie. Luv the color and everything about it. CLean
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Feb 7 2010, 01:48 PM~16540101
> *
> 
> *


Looking real nice homie.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Feb 7 2010, 01:48 PM~16540101
> *
> 
> *



That is tight homie. :biggrin: Where did you get it done?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Feb 7 2010, 01:49 PM~16540921
> *That is tight homie.  :biggrin: Where did you get it done?
> *



CCF Customs 
www.ccfcustoms.com


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Feb 7 2010, 04:10 PM~16541054
> *CCF Customs
> www.ccfcustoms.com
> *



Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 2 2010, 07:06 AM~16486825
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats fuckin clean.. :thumsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.cafepress.com/+cutlass_supreme_...shirt,418133273


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Dec 13 2009, 10:28 PM~15973489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im looking for the seals for my windows. weather strips and all. any one have a good source? Cash in hand.


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 12 2010, 01:07 AM~16590385
> *Im looking for the seals for my windows. weather strips and all. any one have a good source? Cash in hand.
> *


ILL HIT FIDEL UP HE HAS A CATALOG THAT SELLS ALL THAT STUFF. THE WHOLE KIT IS NOT THAT EXPENSIVE ILL GET THE NUMBER AND LET U KNOW


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks dog


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone know where to find or if they make new tail lights anywhere? Would rather have new than hit up the junk yard! :biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 12 2010, 07:07 AM~16590385
> *Im looking for the seals for my windows. weather strips and all. any one have a good source? Cash in hand.
> *


Soft seal there on the net . :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Feb 13 2010, 07:25 AM~16600542
> *Soft seal there on the net . :thumbsup:
> *


http://www.soffseal.com/store/main.aspx?p=...etail&item=7081

??


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 13 2010, 06:32 PM~16604421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the front has some nice lockup


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 13 2010, 08:32 PM~16604421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice front lockup :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Feb 14 2010, 07:49 PM~16612705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 13 2010, 11:16 PM~16603565
> *http://www.soffseal.com/store/main.aspx?p=...etail&item=7081
> 
> ??
> *


Thats what i got good quality, got mine at a swap meet .


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

my 1st car..

last time i saw her was 5 yrs ago











untill last week


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 20 2010, 04:19 AM~16668816
> *my 1st car..
> 
> last time i saw her was 5 yrs ago
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

I use to have a 79 cutlass brougham, had a 455, wasent no low low , but it shoulda been


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2010, 08:49 PM~16516222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin the blinkers


----------



## lowriderbassking (Dec 12, 2009)

Any ideas where i could get new grills for my cutty? Zip tie broke yesterday then she feel off :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Trick worked for eight years caint' be to mad..


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbassking_@Feb 20 2010, 04:40 PM~16672152
> *Any ideas where i could get new grills  for my cutty? Zip tie broke yesterday then she feel off :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Trick worked for eight years caint' be to mad..
> *



i had my shit ziptied to .. but just the top part..


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 20 2010, 03:19 AM~16668816
> *my 1st car..
> 
> last time i saw her was 5 yrs ago
> ...


dam what happend that it got trash


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 20 2010, 02:19 AM~16668816
> *my 1st car..
> 
> last time i saw her was 5 yrs ago
> ...


damn that sux  :uh:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Feb 20 2010, 08:49 PM~16673845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup it does


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

My old 84 cutty.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 25 2010, 11:55 PM~16730299
> *My old 84 cutty.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I went to Oreily's today and they had the cutlass euro head light harness for 12.99 each


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 20 2010, 02:19 AM~16668816
> *my 1st car..
> 
> last time i saw her was 5 yrs ago
> ...


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 20 2010, 02:19 AM~16668816
> *my 1st car..
> 
> last time i saw her was 5 yrs ago
> ...



si me acuerdo de esa ranfla de a-k de Tijuas le llamavan el hurancan ramirez :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lo vi varias veces x mis terrenos de aka donde vivo hay muchos clubes in cluso SouthSide y muchos otros pero ke lastima ke termino asi..... :ugh:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Feb 2 2010, 10:39 PM~16495734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MINE :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 2 2010, 12:20 AM~16767493
> *MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE cutty homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 1 2010, 10:20 PM~16767493
> *MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride, any pics of the guts?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 1 2010, 10:24 PM~16767562
> *NICE cutty homie!  :biggrin:
> *


thanx


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 10:50 PM~16767964
> *Sweet ride, any pics of the guts?
> *


trying but photobucket is  me off


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 1 2010, 10:58 PM~16768079
> *trying but photobucket is  me off
> *


Dam Photobucket :machinegun:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2010, 11:02 PM~16768145
> *Dam Photobucket :machinegun:
> *











































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 2 2010, 02:20 AM~16767493
> *MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that b!tch looks SEXY with those ZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 1 2010, 10:58 PM~16768079
> *trying but photobucket is  me off
> *


Use tinypic. Photobucket eventually deletes the pictures.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> that b!tch looks SEXY with those ZZZZZZ  :biggrin:
> [/b]


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 2 2010, 08:08 AM~16770292
> *Use tinypic. Photobucket eventually deletes the pictures.
> *


 :0  Does it work the same way as photobucket?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 1 2010, 10:20 PM~16767493
> *MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 2 2010, 08:21 AM~16770392
> *:0   Does it work the same way as photobucket?
> *


Yeah you dont have to signup, but if you do, you can manage your photos.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 2 2010, 08:23 AM~16770400
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice!!
> *


thnx


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 1 2010, 10:20 PM~16767493
> *MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 2 2010, 03:59 PM~16774218
> *looks badass
> *


thnx


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## 88cuddy (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 1 2010, 11:18 PM~16768326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice....i like it stock


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

HERE SOME NEW ONES


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

COCAINE ANYONE??????? :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 1 2010, 11:18 PM~16768326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly how I want mine to look inside


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 1 2010, 11:20 PM~16767493
> *MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride, how many spokes on those zeniths?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 20 2010, 02:19 AM~16668816
> *my 1st car..
> 
> last time i saw her was 5 yrs ago
> ...


I SAW IT THERE TOO. NO PARTS TO TAKE THOU


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2010, 08:42 PM~16777516
> *very nice....i like it stock
> *


thnx--for the moment :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Mar 2 2010, 09:28 PM~16778312
> *HERE SOME NEW ONES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 2 2010, 09:46 PM~16778626
> *Exactly how I want mine to look inside
> *


 :0 u have pix of urs?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Mar 2 2010, 10:02 PM~16778853
> *nice ride, how many spokes on those zeniths?
> *


56 one offs :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 3 2010, 12:02 PM~16783999
> *56 one offs :biggrin:
> *


thought they looked a lil different, badass :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Mar 3 2010, 11:19 AM~16784223
> *thought they looked a lil different, badass :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: . THNX


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gurule nm chapter (Jul 25, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gurule nm chapter_@Mar 3 2010, 01:56 PM~16785437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:dunno: IF I LIKE IT OR NOT :dunno:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16798012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :barf:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Mar 4 2010, 08:03 PM~16798112
> *:nono:  :barf:
> *


THAT RULES IT, ITS FUCKIN UGLY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 07:51 PM~16798012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck</span> is this....
thats disrespectful


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

by the way thats a hellava photoshop.... :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16798012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


German (bmw) cutlass? :uh:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

:banghead: :loco: :nosad: :werd: :buttkick: :machinegun:


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16798012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: what the fuck is wrong with you :buttkick:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Mar 2 2010, 09:32 PM~16778391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 4 2010, 05:31 PM~16798376
> *by the way thats a hellava photoshop.... :biggrin:
> *


No sir I regret to inform you that is in fact real  , I seen it in the back ground of another in a topic in here somewhere


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 3 2010, 11:01 AM~16783986
> *:0 u have pix of urs?
> *


my interior is beat, I'll be taking it out this week an the body work will be finished pretty soon. No recent pics tho. I'll get some


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 3 2010, 11:02 AM~16783999
> *56 one offs :biggrin:
> *


aww chit! Got Z's on mine too....but 72's


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Mar 2 2010, 09:31 PM~16778362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16798012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 05:51 PM~16798012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS LIKE SHIT MAN, WHAT WAS GOING THROUGH YOUR MIND WHEN YOU DID THIS!!!!!* :barf: :nono: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16798012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT, LOOKS GOOD


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 5 2010, 11:30 AM~16804168
> *I LIKE IT, LOOKS GOOD
> *



WHAT PLEASE SAY :nono: TO DRUGS :420: :420: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16798012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 5 2010, 08:25 AM~16804135
> *LOOKS LIKE SHIT MAN, WHAT WAS GOING THROUGH YOUR MIND WHEN YOU DID THIS!!!!! :barf:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


he never said it was his car or he did it :biggrin: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 5 2010, 11:25 AM~16804135
> *LOOKS LIKE SHIT MAN, WHAT WAS GOING THROUGH YOUR MIND WHEN YOU DID THIS!!!!! :barf:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


SHIT IT AINT MINE :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 08:08 PM~16809253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 6 2010, 12:08 AM~16810803
> *
> *


Just trying to lowride.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2010, 12:23 AM~16811338
> *Just trying to lowride.
> *


Same here, jus picked up a euro clip today for mine :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 6 2010, 01:25 AM~16811355
> *Same here, jus picked up a euro clip today for mine :biggrin:
> *


what you doing still playing with g bodys man!. I see that 8!!! :biggrin: pics of the euro.


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

This car has been apart for along time









But im starting to put it back together


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 4 2010, 11:59 PM~16802550
> *aww chit! Got Z's on mine too....but 72's
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2010, 08:49 PM~16516222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THTS FUCKING BAD


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 20 2010, 01:19 AM~16668816
> *my 1st car..
> 
> last time i saw her was 5 yrs ago
> ...


I WOULDA SAVED THAT WITH A QUICKNESS... WTF


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Mar 6 2010, 04:28 PM~16814658
> *I WOULDA SAVED THAT WITH A QUICKNESS... WTF
> *


nothing wrong with the body!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530351
yo cutty owners. support this thread.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16798012
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :barf: :machinegun: :boink: :loco:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 1 2010, 11:18 PM~16768326
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sharp!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_NEW LOOK COMMING 2010_


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 7 2010, 11:53 PM~16825315
> *NEW LOOK COMMING 2010
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

TTT for the cuttys! :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 08:08 PM~16809253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 You actually got some primer on it? :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just picked this up over the weekend in Kansas! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

LACN THRU POSTED THIS IN OFF TOPIC



























:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

G body parts for sale 

top and bottom a-arms extended 2 1/5in and reinforced 

big body spindles 

reinforced differencial 

top and bottom traling arms extended and reinforced 

and extedendable drive shaft 

1300 bucks for everything obo holla at me 786 624 1033


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 9 2010, 03:26 AM~16836191
> *:0 You actually got some primer on it? :thumbsup:
> *


haha yes I did


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 9 2010, 11:39 AM~16838396
> *LACN THRU POSTED THIS IN OFF TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...


who thought that would look good.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2010, 01:03 AM~16811506
> *what you doing still playing with g bodys man!. I see that 8!!! :biggrin:  pics of the euro.
> *


I like the g bodys to :biggrin: the euro is gettin put on this weekend an I'll have pics up soon as it's on


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 12:56 AM~16847253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I HOPE THAT BELONGS TO A GIRL.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 9 2010, 07:56 PM~16844086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice right there


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 01:07 AM~16847303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass ride :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 11 2010, 12:04 AM~16857530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHH SHIT, MY NEXT TATT!!


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 11:52 PM~16857445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!! where did u get thos fat chrome fenders? ive been lookin for some for awhile.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 01:07 AM~16847303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass cutty


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Mar 10 2010, 11:52 PM~16857445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love these pics


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Mar 11 2010, 06:33 PM~16864715
> *clean!! where did u get thos fat chrome fenders? ive been lookin for some for awhile.
> *


X2


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

sup homies anyone no were i can get a back bumper from for a cutty 85 new or used in a good condition


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## moren_ito13 (Sep 4, 2009)

MY FIRST CUTTY 2007









MY SECOND CUTTY 2010


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moren_ito13_@Mar 14 2010, 06:02 PM~16888731
> *MY FIRST CUTTY 2007
> 
> 
> ...


looking real nice.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 11:55 PM~16857463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Got the clip on mine this weekend


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHANGING MINDZ_@Jan 27 2010, 11:47 AM~16428926
> *GETTING LIFT
> 
> 
> ...


lookn bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 14 2010, 04:21 PM~16888479
> *sup homies anyone no were i can get a back bumper from for a cutty 85 new or used in a good condition
> *


PIC-A-PART :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

MINE. COMING SOON!


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 15 2010, 04:14 PM~16898382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Mar 15 2010, 04:18 PM~16898418
> *:wow:
> *


x2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Mar 15 2010, 10:18 AM~16895423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryder95 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder95_@Mar 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16911269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Mar 15 2010, 10:18 AM~16895423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Mar 17 2010, 09:57 AM~16916711
> *:0    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## JUARITOS (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 02:07 AM~16847303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE THIS CAR YOU CAN POST AS MANY PICS AS YOU WANT HOMIE !!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ryder95_@Mar 16 2010, 09:48 PM~16911269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im diggin this one.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620+Mar 11 2010, 05:33 PM~16864715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they just look like ebay chromes to me  

Paisa Chromes


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryder95_@Mar 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16911269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ryder95_@Mar 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16911269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass cutty homie :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

still in process:biggrin:


----------



## Mrv8killer (Sep 29, 2009)

Heres mine


----------



## Mrv8killer (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrv8killer_@Mar 18 2010, 06:57 PM~16930023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good what size roof is that


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrv8killer_@Mar 18 2010, 04:56 PM~16930015
> *Heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good wit them black spokes


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Mar 15 2010, 10:18 AM~16895423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR ANY MORE PICTURES OF THIS CAR.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Mar 18 2010, 09:22 PM~16933515
> *NICE CAR ANY MORE PICTURES OF THIS CAR.
> *


thanks..yea..i'll post some up in the morning


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice i like it :cheesy:


----------



## Mrv8killer (Sep 29, 2009)

40" moon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

that car is bad!


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Mar 15 2010, 11:18 AM~16895423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme ass cutty homie. Like what you did to the quarter windows. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrv8killer_@Mar 18 2010, 04:57 PM~16930023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ALL CUTLASS ALL DAY!!


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

TTT for the cutlass fam


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 19 2010, 02:20 PM~16938332
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Firme cutty homie. Reminds me of the one i use to have with similar color & top. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79_@Mar 19 2010, 03:31 AM~16934886
> *Firme ass cutty homie. Like what you did to the quarter windows.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks...yea..thot id change it up a lil.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 19 2010, 01:20 PM~16938332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR. WHAT IS THAT COLOR? SO YOUR IN NORTH COUNTY HUH? YOU GUYS GOIN TO CHICANO PARK??


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Mar 2 2010, 09:32 PM~16778391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY YES ITS VERY GOOD 4 YOU :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrv8killer_@Mar 18 2010, 04:57 PM~16930023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM ).... TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 11:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


niiiice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 badass


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 20 2010, 10:05 AM~16945059
> *niiiice :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS .......NOT DONE YET.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 20 2010, 10:06 AM~16945061
> *:0  :0  badass
> *


THANKS,THE BEST IS YET TO COME... hno: hno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

one nice cuttdog


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2010, 10:22 AM~16945151
> *one nice cuttdog
> *


KOOL THANX...


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 12:03 PM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...



 Nice cutty right there, I like the trunk setup! :biggrin:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Mar 20 2010, 11:34 AM~16945517
> *  Nice cutty right there, I like the trunk setup!  :biggrin:
> *


thanx... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE HOW YOU GOT ALL YOUR ROCKERS ON, MOST PEOPLE ARE MISSING THE FRONT ONES. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 20 2010, 12:55 PM~16945945
> *I LIKE HOW YOU GOT ALL YOUR ROCKERS ON, MOST PEOPLE ARE MISSING THE FRONT ONES. :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH I KNOW WUT YOU MEAN,THE CORNER PIECES ON TOP FRONT FENDERS ARE THERE TOO..ITS ALL THERE.. THANX FOR THE COMMENT..


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 19 2010, 03:01 PM~16939552
> *NICE COLOR. WHAT IS THAT COLOR? SO YOUR IN NORTH COUNTY HUH? YOU GUYS GOIN TO CHICANO PARK??
> *


Its a members car from what i know he got it rootbeer brown. Yea were from north county we sent in the registration forms but havent gotten a conformation letter yet so i dont know if we made it?  i heard theres no more room.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay+Mar 20 2010, 02:55 PM~16946475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  DAMN THATS FUCKED. I GOT IN EARLY JUST TO MAKE SURE. FUCK IT CRUZ DOWN ANYWAY, THERES PARKING ON THE STREET IN CERTAIN PLACES.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mrv8killer (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Mrv8killer (Sep 29, 2009)

click it its a video


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 01:29 PM~16946101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 12:03 PM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: that bitch is niiiiiice :cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


SIMPLE, CLEAN AND CLASSY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

thanx for the all the comments on my cutty ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Mar 20 2010, 11:29 PM~16950028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrv8killer_@Mar 20 2010, 11:21 PM~16949973
> *
> *


nice wut size of cylinders do u got in ur back


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

just a peek not finished


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Mar 21 2010, 11:28 PM~16958426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FLAKED OUT!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE AND SIMPLE = SUPER CLEAN :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

"*Stress Case*" at the San Diego Lowrider Experience show


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...



clean :thumbsup:  

R your seats reclinable?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 23 2010, 11:16 AM~16972604
> *"Stress Case" at the San Diego Lowrider Experience show
> 
> 
> ...


one of the best cuttys out right now.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Mar 21 2010, 02:29 AM~16950028
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Mar 23 2010, 10:42 AM~16973453
> *clean :thumbsup:
> 
> R your seats  reclinable?
> *


yes they are....thanx for the coment...


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2010, 01:26 PM~16974374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the compliment! :biggrin:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's a lil somethin 4 da kids all OG 86 cutty Bagged 















































This how its sittn right now Bangging the white top now


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Mar 21 2010, 12:29 AM~16950028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM FOR A MINUTE I THOUGHT IT WAS MY CUTDOG. I WAS LIKE WHEN DID I 3 WHEEL NICE CAR HOM








IE THIS ONE IS MINE


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 11:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS CUTLASS HOMIE WHAT SIZE IS THAT BUMPER KIT I JUST GOT ME A 14


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Mar 24 2010, 12:39 AM~16983094
> *DAMM FOR A MINUTE I THOUGHT IT WAS MY CUTDOG. I WAS LIKE WHEN DID I 3 WHEEL NICE CAR HOM
> 
> 
> ...


love the paint on that cutty  , on a side note, those are some retarded ass lookin saftey glasses that bitch is wearing :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 24 2010, 03:17 AM~16983283
> *love the paint on that cutty  , on a side note, those are some retarded ass lookin saftey glasses that bitch is wearing :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Mar 24 2010, 01:41 AM~16983101
> *CLEAN ASS CUTLASS HOMIE WHAT SIZE IS THAT BUMPER KIT I JUST GOT ME A 14
> *


WUTS UP HOMIE,ITS A 14 WITH A 13 RIM IN IT...THANX FOR THE COMMENT ON IT...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 11:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS CUTTY BLUE JAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOP ..IT PUTOZ (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Sep 16 2009, 06:16 PM~15101689
> *i'm in orlando fl
> 1986 oldsmobile cutlass supreme brougham
> 307 v8 auto tranz
> ...


yo wass sup 
i knt see ur piks of ur cutty 
im intersted n ur ride for a trade but i wuld like to see ur ride man .... 
keep in touch


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 24 2010, 06:37 PM~16989982
> *WUTS UP HOMIE,ITS A 14 WITH A 13 RIM IN IT...THANX FOR THE COMMENT ON IT...
> *


THATS WHAT I WANT TO DO TO MINE IS THERE ANY SPECIAL MODIFICATIONS ANY INFO WOULD HELP THANKS HOMIE


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 24 2010, 04:17 AM~16983283
> *love the paint on that cutty  , on a side note, those are some retarded ass lookin saftey glasses that bitch is wearing :uh:
> *


I KNOW I WAS LIKE BITCH WERE IN A CAR SHOW NOT IN A WAREHOUSE.


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Mar 20 2010, 01:29 PM~16946101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 07:51 PM~16977927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i c u lando


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 25 2010, 03:12 PM~16999902
> *i c u lando
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

new pics?


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 19 2010, 01:20 PM~16938332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 20 2010, 11:03 AM~16945047
> *HERE IS MY 85 CUTTY ( NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM )....  TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass cutty


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 23 2010, 09:16 AM~16972604
> *"Stress Case" at the San Diego Lowrider Experience show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Mar 26 2010, 06:05 PM~17011433
> *clean ass cutty
> *


THANX HOMIE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 28 2010, 11:01 AM~17023616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICKNESS.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 28 2010, 01:01 PM~17023616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them grilles are f'n crazy


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2010, 07:38 PM~17026828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddi14559 (Feb 23, 2010)

just picked this up for my wife today


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 28 2010, 11:01 AM~17023616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## cap1 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 28 2010, 12:01 PM~17023616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme Ass Paint Scheme.  :thumbsup:


----------



## cap1 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2010, 12:48 AM~16924600
> *Im diggin this one.
> *


x100


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 28 2010, 11:01 AM~17023616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Mine Posted Up In Supie Town


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Mar 28 2010, 11:52 PM~17030383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cap1_@Mar 28 2010, 09:13 PM~17028623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ive always liked the look of a 4 door Cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 29 2010, 09:01 AM~17032291
> *Ive always liked the look of a 4 door Cutty  :thumbsup:
> *


SSHHHHH!!! DONT TELL THE DIRTY SOUTH! THEN THERE WILL BE A WAVE OF DONKED OUT 4 DOOR CUTTYS :uh: UMMMM WAIT, HAS THAT HAPPENED ALREADY?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 29 2010, 10:25 AM~17033052
> *SSHHHHH!!! DONT TELL THE DIRTY SOUTH! THEN THERE WILL BE A WAVE OF DONKED OUT 4 DOOR CUTTYS :uh: UMMMM WAIT, HAS THAT HAPPENED ALREADY?
> *


I would get a 4 door Cutty put some 17"wires & Vogues on it & roll it 4 a Clean old school Daily


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 29 2010, 12:25 PM~17033052
> *SSHHHHH!!! DONT TELL THE DIRTY SOUTH! THEN THERE WILL BE A WAVE OF DONKED OUT 4 DOOR CUTTYS :uh: UMMMM WAIT, HAS THAT HAPPENED ALREADY?
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2010, 11:06 AM~17033362
> *
> *


 :biggrin: WE COOL GOTTI!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 29 2010, 08:58 AM~17032269
> *
> *


thx


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Bagged up OG 86 cutty gotta love the stock lowrider look


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by landshark 68_@Mar 29 2010, 11:06 PM~17040815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Mar 30 2010, 05:51 AM~17041990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car! nice Pic!  :biggrin:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

86 CUTTLASS FOR SALE PM ME CLEAN BODY FLOOR IS HAS RUST OTHER THAN THAT ITS CLEAN


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 28 2010, 11:01 AM~17023616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 83 coronita h28 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83 coronita h28_@Mar 30 2010, 02:05 PM~17045621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN SICK! :h5:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 coronita h28_@Mar 30 2010, 02:05 PM~17045621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 83 coronita h28 (Jul 18, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME INTERIOR PICTURES


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Mar 30 2010, 11:50 PM~17051023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 31 2010, 10:42 PM~17061100
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where you get them billet grills for the cutty bro if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Mar 30 2010, 09:50 PM~17051023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 31 2010, 09:58 PM~17061359
> *Where you get them billet grills for the cutty bro if you dont mind me asking?
> *



The grills were custom made by *Greg DeAlba* at *Mario's Autoworks*.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 1 2010, 12:00 AM~17062209
> *The grills were custom made by Greg DeAlba at Mario's Autoworks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 31 2010, 10:42 PM~17061100
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 1 2010, 08:15 PM~17070936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

86 CUTTLASS FOR SALE PM OR CALL ME 786 624 1033 CLEAN BODY FLOOR HAS RUST OTHER THAN THAT ITS CLEAN 

MIAMI AREA


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 1 2010, 09:13 PM~17071648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 1 2010, 10:13 PM~17071648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just sick :worship: :worship:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 19 2010, 02:20 PM~16938332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean as fuck! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 01:57 PM~17077815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!! MINE CAME WITH THE SAME RIMS! :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 03:00 PM~17077846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*Oh Hell Yeah, Locked Up HIGH!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 02:00 PM~17077846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 04:04 PM~17077875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just looks so pleasant


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:dunno: Does anyone know if a steering wheel off of a 74-76 Cutlass will fit an 87 Cutlass?


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 3 2010, 04:59 PM~17087035
> *:dunno:  Does anyone know if a steering wheel off of a 74-76 Cutlass will fit an 87 Cutlass?
> *


am sur it will homie but why you gona put a whell from a 74 on a 87?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KIDDSAVY (Apr 4, 2010)

kidd savys 87 euro
picked her up 2 weeks ago
will post progress pics


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## KIDDSAVY (Apr 4, 2010)

if u dont have a pack of haterz ur doin something wrong :cheesy:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 4 2010, 12:36 AM~17089888
> *am sur it will homie but why you gona put a whell from a 74 on a 87?
> *



When I bought the car, it came with a chain steering wheel which really ain't my thing. I found a stock one that matches my car but its out of a 74.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 4 2010, 08:02 PM~17096229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 4 2010, 10:39 PM~17097340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Apr 2 2010, 01:57 PM~17077815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 2 2010, 10:27 PM~17082389
> *just sick :worship: :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 2 2010, 11:09 AM~17076438
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Apr 4 2010, 11:23 PM~17098035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Apr 4 2010, 11:23 PM~17098035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Apr 4 2010, 11:23 PM~17098035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice picture man..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Apr 4 2010, 11:23 PM~17098035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MY CUTTY FRESHLY PUT TOGETHER


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 4 2010, 08:02 PM~17096229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEAAAN


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

looking fly


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 5 2010, 11:24 PM~17108436
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 thanks bro!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 6 2010, 02:07 AM~17109294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking mean


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 6 2010, 12:07 AM~17109294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

my 79


----------



## Gurule nm chapter (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 4 2010, 10:02 PM~17096229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gurule nm chapter (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gurule nm chapter_@Apr 6 2010, 06:23 PM~17116203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

here ya go fellas... :uh:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 5 2010, 11:09 PM~17108894
> *  thanks bro!
> *


LOOKED GOOD IN VEGAS
WHO DID UR INTERIOR?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 6 2010, 02:07 AM~17109294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 6 2010, 10:13 AM~17112033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS EVERYONE!!! I HAVENT EVEN HAD THE CHANCE TO DRIVE IT! ILL POST MORE PICS UP THIS WEEKEND


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 6 2010, 10:18 PM~17118427
> *LOOKED GOOD IN VEGAS
> WHO DID UR INTERIOR?
> *


Thanks for the compliment bro, Mark from Elegance Auto Interiors out of Upland,Ca. did the interior. The molded dash and trims were done at Mario's Autoworks by Albert Jr. Vegas was my first show i did. I had a chance to check out your ride up close last year when you took it to the LG show in Fresno i like the way u have your screens set up and on the doors too.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Here you go homie clean cutty


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 01:04 PM~17124142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOICE!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 01:04 PM~17124142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 01:04 PM~17124142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: more more more


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Apr 6 2010, 10:23 PM~17119257
> *Thanks for the compliment bro, Mark from Elegance Auto Interiors out of Upland,Ca. did the interior. The molded dash and trims were done at Mario's Autoworks by Albert Jr. Vegas was my first show i did. I had a chance to check out your ride up close last year when you took it to the LG show in Fresno i like the way u have your screens set up and on the doors too.
> *


THANKS HOMIE ILL HIT UP MARK ON DAT INTERIOR
MY DASH SHOULD GET MOLDED HERE PRETTY SOON LIKE IN 2 WEEKS OR SO HOPEFULLY U KNO HOW DAT GOES
U GOING TO B AT DA LG SHOW THIS YEAR IF SO HIT ME UP DOG I SHOULD BE THERE AGAIN


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

in the works.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 01:02 PM~17124116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 7 2010, 09:00 PM~17129293
> *in the works.
> 
> 
> ...



nice you got few more pics?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Apr 7 2010, 03:02 PM~17124116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both looking mean


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 8 2010, 09:30 PM~17138522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 8 2010, 07:30 PM~17138522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 02:04 PM~17124142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN MUHFUKKA


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 08:23 PM~17128684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 01:02 PM~17124116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Cleans As Heck Looks Like Mine Wen Shes Lifted Hopefully Soon


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Apr 8 2010, 11:40 PM~17141622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god daaaaamn clean


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Apr 8 2010, 11:40 PM~17141622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Apr 8 2010, 11:40 PM~17141622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Apr 8 2010, 11:40 PM~17141622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THEM BLUE CUTTYS!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt for cuttys :cheesy:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 8 2010, 07:30 PM~17138522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Apr 9 2010, 01:40 AM~17141622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pix of the one in the garage??? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Apr 10 2010, 09:12 PM~17155928
> *any pix of the one in the garage???  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

on a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

more of the green one


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

anyone know where i can get a used header panel marker light for a euro cutty?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

any new pics?


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Apr 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17161949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


minty


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Apr 4 2010, 11:23 PM~17098035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm ,reminds me so much ov ma old 1


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

Ma everyday</span> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Ryder :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 14 2010, 03:17 AM~17187377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*G*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 14 2010, 01:17 AM~17187377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

BAJITO CAR CLUB


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Apr 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17161949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

hey guys im lookin for a wire harness for the euro clip head lights, anyone know of one?


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Apr 14 2010, 08:59 AM~17189203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good you need to bring it to LA in leave it here i will take care of it!!!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 14 2010, 04:54 PM~17193232
> *Looking good you need to bring it to LA in leave it here i will take care of it!!!
> *


Alright shes all yours, you sure you going to have enough room that linc of yours takes up alot of room


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

My new daily bucket :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 14 2010, 04:17 AM~17187377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## DIRTY ICE (Mar 16, 2010)

was up im from stylish teknique car club heres a pik of my 79 cut


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY ICE_@Apr 16 2010, 12:38 PM~17213294
> *was up im from stylish teknique car club heres a pik of my 79 cut
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Apr 8 2010, 10:40 PM~17141622
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice ride, whys the car cover have a hole for the plates in it


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

a lil update on mine


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

ok one more :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 19 2010, 08:39 PM~17242550
> *ok one more  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> ok one more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Apr 19 2010, 08:39 PM~17242550
> *ok one more  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! AINT SEEN GOLD IN A WHILE. :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> > ok one more :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT for all the Cutlass lovers!



> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 29 2008, 05:59 PM~10060841
> *There aren't enough old school Cuttys in this thread.
> 
> My 67 Cutlass Supreme
> ...


It's been 2 years since I posted these. Lots of changes.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 20 2010, 04:44 PM~17250903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   sweet ride bro


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 20 2010, 06:07 PM~17251095
> *    sweet ride bro
> *


THANKS MAN, BEEN A LONG ASS HEADACHE, BUT SHE GETTIN THERE SLOWLY


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> ok one more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> > ok one more :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Still my favorite Cutty HANDS DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 20 2010, 05:52 PM~17250987
> *TTT for all the Cutlass lovers!
> It's been 2 years since I posted these.  Lots of changes.
> 
> ...


Do you have a build topic for this one bro?


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 21 2010, 01:02 AM~17255729
> *Still my favorite Cutty HANDS DOWN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Thats SEXY... :wow:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 20 2010, 11:02 PM~17255729
> *Still my favorite Cutty HANDS DOWN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 20 2010, 04:44 PM~17250903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good homie


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 20 2010, 04:52 PM~17250987
> *TTT for all the Cutlass lovers!
> It's been 2 years since I posted these.  Lots of changes.
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: BAD ASS! WISH I HAD ONE IN THE CLUB!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Apr 14 2010, 08:59 AM~17189203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's one crazy looking 3-wheel :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

new wheels for my cutty


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

if any1 is interested. i know this aint classifieds 

1983 CUTLASS..interior is a lil dirty but is excellet.i will take more pics if it doesnt sell by the weekend.the v6 motor makes a knocking/ping noise havent looked at the car so i dont know i received the car how it is i believe the odometer said 78xxx miles i will double check and by the interior i believe that is true. dash board is super clean no cracks at all..headliner is perfect.manual windows not power...will not part out.i do have 2 euro clips 1 complete 1 only the header for an extra cost if the buyer is interested in 1. i will not sell any clip unless it goes with the car here is a pic of the complete u can see the partial in the background


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

*2 CHROME BRAKE CALIPERS 4-SALE $99.00*


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 21 2010, 08:15 AM~17257120
> *car looks good homie
> *


THANKS BRO, ITS SLOWLY GETTING THERE


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*~SUPREME STYLES CC SAN DIEGO~*
















































MINES THE 86, AND CLUB BRO ALERT 79.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 20 2010, 07:44 PM~17250903
> *
> 
> 
> ...



N!CE LOOKS FAM!L!AR... :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

STUPID
http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...=P1000242-1.flv


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Apr 14 2010, 08:59 AM~17189203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SAW THE BUILD ON THIS ONE, BADASS WITH THE CAMARO MOTOR


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 25 2010, 04:30 PM~17297399
> *STUPID
> http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...=P1000242-1.flv
> *


Im not sure whats more stupid
Hopping the car on a sloped driveway
Hopping it in Park
Crashing into his girls car
Or Still Loading the Vid on the internet

:roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 25 2010, 04:30 PM~17297399
> *STUPID
> http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...=P1000242-1.flv
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 25 2010, 04:39 PM~17297468
> *Im not sure whats more stupid
> Hopping the car on a sloped driveway
> Hopping it in Park
> ...


i was thinkin the same exact thing lol


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 25 2010, 04:47 PM~17297151
> *N!CE LOOKS FAM!L!AR... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 25 2010, 04:39 PM~17297468
> *Im not sure whats more stupid
> Hopping the car on a sloped driveway
> Hopping it in Park
> ...


ID SAY JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING IN THAT VIDEO WAS WRONG


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 21 2010, 12:02 AM~17255729
> *Still my favorite Cutty HANDS DOWN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IVE ALWAYS LIKE THIS CAR AS WELL


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 25 2010, 07:34 PM~17299184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got a better one!!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 25 2010, 07:34 PM~17299184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 25 2010, 07:34 PM~17299184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elco818 (Apr 25, 2010)

nice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17298526
> *:biggrin: THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE
> *



no problemo........ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

MORE OF MY 86


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 AM~17304544
> *MORE OF MY 86
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 26 2010, 10:24 AM~17305339
> *looks good homie!!
> *


THANKS DOG. NOT DONE YET THOU!


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 AM~17304544
> *MORE OF MY 86
> 
> 
> ...



that fucken nice... looks better in person though


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 26 2010, 10:44 AM~17305543
> *THANKS DOG. NOT DONE YET THOU!
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco+Apr 26 2010, 03:11 PM~17308325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gurule nm chapter (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 AM~17304544
> *MORE OF MY 86
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro!


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Apr 28 2010, 03:59 PM~17333297
> *Looks good bro!
> *


THANKS DOG.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 29 2010, 08:36 PM~17346796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Apr 29 2010, 08:36 PM~17346796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

JEFFS CUTTY REPPIN FOR THE BIG I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5uLTHBcZzY

HOW IT STARTED










NOW


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 26 2010, 09:05 AM~17304544
> *MORE OF MY 86
> 
> 
> ...


real clean n geeee :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 30 2010, 04:28 PM~17354571
> *JEFFS CUTTY REPPIN FOR THE BIG I
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5uLTHBcZzY
> ...


hands down my favorite paint job on a cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 30 2010, 06:29 PM~17355052
> *hands down my favorite paint job on a cutty :thumbsup:
> *


DONE BY RED ON HERE


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 30 2010, 06:00 PM~17354801
> *real clean n geeee :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 30 2010, 05:28 PM~17354571
> *JEFFS CUTTY REPPIN FOR THE BIG I
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5uLTHBcZzY
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 2 2010, 07:18 AM~17364276
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MY BUCKET


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1722373362.html


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## MR Cutty 84 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dam everytime i see that silver n black cutty i fall to the floor n wish my cutty was that clean L.O.L . Thats nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 3 2010, 04:26 PM~17377021
> *MY BUCKET
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 3 2010, 04:26 PM~17377021
> *MY BUCKET
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics bro nice


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+May 3 2010, 09:12 PM~17381384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA I GOT A COUPLE MORE. THAT WAS ACTUALLY THE FIRST TIME I TOOK HER OUT!!!

































A BEFORE PIC


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 3 2010, 10:53 PM~17382896
> *THANKS HOMIE!!!
> YEA I GOT A COUPLE MORE. THAT WAS ACTUALLY THE FIRST TIME I TOOK HER OUT!!!
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pjBCTNnEQE0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pjBCTNnEQE0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

ONE OF LEGACY'S CUTTYS


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 4 2010, 08:49 PM~17393217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice man.. you should buy a black spray can and paint the undercarriage and the wheel well... it'll make it look cleaner.


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

Mine and my moms ride. Both 87's. Opposite colors


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@May 5 2010, 01:11 AM~17396137
> *Mine and my moms ride. Both 87's. Opposite colors
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 4 2010, 08:49 PM~17393217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 08:06 PM~17127631
> *THANKS HOMIE  ILL HIT  UP MARK ON DAT INTERIOR
> MY DASH SHOULD GET MOLDED HERE PRETTY SOON LIKE IN 2 WEEKS OR SO HOPEFULLY U KNO HOW DAT GOES
> U GOING TO B AT DA LG SHOW THIS YEAR IF SO HIT ME UP DOG I SHOULD BE THERE AGAIN
> *


Yeah bro i'll be there again this year i'll come by and say wuusup! :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 5 2010, 06:58 PM~17403532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

MY BROTHERS 83 CUTTY


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 5 2010, 06:58 PM~17403532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 5 2010, 12:06 AM~17395833
> *thats nice man.. you should buy a black spray can and paint the undercarriage and the wheel well... it'll make it look cleaner.
> *


i was gonna suggest the same thing, but it still a clean ride


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 6 2010, 02:40 PM~17411227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

my bucket in the works still


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It clean. I wish they made clear corner lights. that would be the shit.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOCKED UP!!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 6 2010, 03:00 PM~17411420
> *SUPER CLEAN!
> *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 7 2010, 03:42 PM~17420836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad mofo


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2010, 04:29 PM~17421235
> *Bad mofo
> *


any more pics btw???


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry if i re posted some cars hahaha


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2010, 02:30 PM~17421243
> *any more pics btw???
> *



i got a lil more but not to much...imma postem up now...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

clean ass cutty here in vegas....




























clean inside,outside and underneath...........


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 7 2010, 04:34 PM~17421282
> *i got a lil more but not to much...imma postem up now...
> *


thanks


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2010, 10:34 PM~17415789
> *It clean. I wish they made clear corner lights. that would be the shit.
> *


hell yea that would be dope, i was thinkn about smokin them, or tinting them, whatever they call it :happysad: lol goin for a dark themed car


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:wow: an dam the last few pages have some pics of some clean ass cuttys


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 7 2010, 05:51 PM~17422015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for real!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 7 2010, 03:52 PM~17422025
> *:wow:  an dam the last few pages have some pics of some clean ass cuttys
> *


x2!


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 8 2010, 07:45 PM~17430568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 7 2010, 02:17 PM~17421109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this one?


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@May 9 2010, 08:04 AM~17432200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 7 2010, 02:39 PM~17421330
> *clean ass cutty here in vegas....
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 7 2010, 02:21 PM~17421154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 7 2010, 03:42 PM~17420836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 9 2010, 09:37 PM~17439009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   cool shot


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 8 2010, 07:45 PM~17430568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817cutty_@May 9 2010, 02:47 AM~17432805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 10 2010, 09:43 AM~17442606
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fucken nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 10 2010, 09:43 AM~17442606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 7 2010, 12:34 PM~17420770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS............... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 10 2010, 08:37 PM~17447354
> *NICE ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS............... :biggrin:
> *


hell that. thats a bad ass lock up.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 10 2010, 06:37 PM~17447354
> *NICE ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS............... :biggrin:
> *



well it is garcia customs built :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*TTT!*


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@May 8 2010, 11:04 PM~17432200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808+May 10 2010, 12:00 PM~17443743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

MY NEW DASH 
THANKS TO THE HOMIE JOE FOR DA WRAP
THANKS TO THE HOMIE CIDRO FOR DA PAINT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 13 2010, 10:48 PM~17484659
> *MY NEW DASH
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE JOE FOR DA WRAP
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE CIDRO FOR DA PAINT
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)




----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

m shit


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

another pic i found of my car


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 14 2010, 04:59 AM~17487270
> *another pic i found of my car
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 14 2010, 05:49 AM~17487708
> *nice!!
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@May 14 2010, 04:28 AM~17487204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE BUMPER!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :drama: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 14 2010, 08:18 AM~17488398
> *I LIKE THE BUMPER!
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 14 2010, 12:42 PM~17490770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 7 2010, 09:17 PM~17421109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Marker light is in wrong spot !!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@May 15 2010, 06:32 AM~17496928
> *Marker light is in wrong spot !!
> *


I have a set of red that Im putting in the front like that too. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

here's my Cutlass...1976 Cutlass S w/Swivel buckets all OG...except the spokes, lowered and added a system.






























a little different...thats what I like about it.


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@May 15 2010, 03:42 PM~17499805
> *here's my Cutlass...1976 Cutlass S w/Swivel buckets all OG...except the spokes, lowered and added a system.
> 
> 
> ...


i understand what you mean beautiful car!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@May 15 2010, 03:42 PM~17499805
> *here's my Cutlass...1976 Cutlass S w/Swivel buckets all OG...except the spokes, lowered and added a system.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEEEEEEAAAAAANNNNNNN!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 16 2010, 03:49 AM~17504152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that cutty still runing 6 batteries to da front ? :thumbsup:


----------



## michael langeberg (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 16 2010, 01:49 PM~17504152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2010, 04:37 PM~17498113
> *I have a set of red that Im putting in the front like that too. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 16 2010, 04:49 AM~17504152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Check mine out. Just got it Juiced about a week and a half ago!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@May 16 2010, 09:11 AM~17504467
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was looking for the other lights and all I saw was the backs so I said fuck it. It wont be that bad.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 16 2010, 04:49 AM~17504152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

nice cuttys


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

"*Stress Case*" from *ELITE* Car Club out of *Fresno,Ca*.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@May 16 2010, 09:12 PM~17510341
> *Check mine out. Just got it Juiced about a week and a half ago!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE OLD SCHOOL RIMS! DO THE COPS GIVE YOU ALOT OF SHIT IN DODGE CITY?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 06:52 PM~17520223
> *"Stress Case" from ELITE Car Club out of Fresno,Ca.
> 
> 
> ...




nice  any interior pics


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 18 2010, 03:52 AM~17520223
> *"Stress Case" from ELITE Car Club out of Fresno,Ca.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2010, 10:33 AM~17526812
> *nice    any interior pics
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 18 2010, 08:14 AM~17526055
> *NICE OLD SCHOOL RIMS! DO THE COPS GIVE YOU ALOT OF SHIT IN DODGE CITY?
> *


thanks, always loved supremes ever since the first time ive seen em. yea, the cops here are a bunch of fukin galletas.(if u know wat i mean :biggrin: )sometimes theyll be followin me for blocks just waitin for a Fukin reason to stop me. like this past sunday i saw this cop, n i was crusin 20 at a 30 and he was far too. so i guess he saw me and waited for me. he was gonna cross the street i was on, but instead the fat fuk waits and stops me. didnt have any seatbelts with my lil bro in the front! after he gave me this bulshit ticket, he saw another lowrider, and i could tell he was slowin down to see if he could stop them. and he did. fukn ****** cops piss me off in this town.


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

My 85 cutlass...


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

*anyone gotz more pics of this cutty from difrent views*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@May 18 2010, 09:02 PM~17534769
> *thanks, always loved supremes ever since the first time ive seen em. yea, the cops here are a bunch of fukin galletas.(if u know wat i mean :biggrin: )sometimes theyll be followin me for blocks just waitin for a Fukin reason to stop me. like this past sunday i saw this cop, n i was crusin 20 at a 30 and he was far too. so i guess he saw me and waited for me. he was gonna cross the street i was on, but instead the fat fuk waits and stops me. didnt have any seatbelts with my lil bro in the front! after he gave me this bulshit ticket, he saw another lowrider, and i could tell he was slowin down to see if he could stop them. and he did. fukn ****** cops piss me off in this town.
> *


YA I WENT THERE ONCE TO DROP SOMEONE OFF, FROM THE SECOND WE CAME INTO TOWN THEY FOLLOWED US TO THE HOUSE, PARKED ACROSS THE STREET, THEN STOPPED US ON THE WAY OUT. :uh: THEY DIDNT HAVE SHIT ON US. THATS WHY I ASKED CAUSE I KNOW IT MUST BE HELL TO HAVE A LOW OUT THERE.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

one of my cutty's back in 98


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 19 2010, 08:30 AM~17539079
> *YA I WENT THERE ONCE TO DROP SOMEONE OFF, FROM THE SECOND WE CAME INTO TOWN THEY FOLLOWED US TO THE HOUSE, PARKED ACROSS THE STREET, THEN STOPPED US ON THE WAY OUT. :uh: THEY DIDNT HAVE SHIT ON US. THATS WHY I ASKED CAUSE I KNOW IT MUST BE HELL TO HAVE A LOW OUT THERE.
> *


ha orale, yea there bitches. always hatin on lowrides here. theres actually alot here. where u from?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 06:52 PM~17520223
> *"Stress Case" from ELITE Car Club out of Fresno,Ca.
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@May 19 2010, 07:22 PM~17545095
> *ha orale, yea there bitches. always hatin on lowrides here. theres actually alot here. where u from?
> *


IM FROM SAN DIEGO BUT I USED TO STAY OUT THERE IN WICHITA FOR A WHILE, SO I KNOW WHAT YOU MUST BE GOING THRU


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 06:52 PM~17520223
> *"Stress Case" from ELITE Car Club out of Fresno,Ca.
> 
> 
> ...


what blue is this??? loving the color :happysad:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

"SMOKE THIS" LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB
1980 CUTLASS


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 24 2010, 05:06 AM~17584536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THE HUB CAPS STAYED ON!!


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 24 2010, 05:06 AM~17584536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 24 2010, 09:52 AM~17586076
> *:wow: THE HUB CAPS STAYED ON!!
> *


Thoes look like the Olds Delta 88 hub caps you gotta have the key to get them off


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 24 2010, 05:06 AM~17584536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 24 2010, 05:06 AM~17584536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Olds_Killer_@May 24 2010, 10:10 AM~17586214
> *
> *


fkn love thos fat white walls! ive been wanting to put those original spokes bak on my cut


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 24 2010, 05:06 AM~17584536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love those stock hubcabs look..


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 09:54 PM~17594290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 1 2010, 11:20 PM~16767493
> *MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS REALLY NICE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 24 2010, 09:54 PM~17594290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

my cutlass sudden impact car club representer yea i know its a 4 door


my firewall


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 08:52 PM~17520223
> *"Stress Case" from ELITE Car Club out of Fresno,Ca.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 This Mofo is Bad.


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 18 2010, 10:08 PM~17533991
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Interior is just as nice as the Outside :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY SHOW TIME. FAMILY EVENT. LETS ALL ENJOY THIS DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

SOME PICS I TOOK


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

SOME MORE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 07:52 PM~17520223
> *"Stress Case" from ELITE Car Club out of Fresno,Ca.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 26 2010, 01:31 PM~17611924
> *SOME MORE
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!!


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 26 2010, 01:30 PM~17611909
> *SOME PICS I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## eddiecedillo (Jan 27, 2009)

From Roswell NM


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddiecedillo_@May 27 2010, 10:12 AM~17621585
> *From Roswell NM
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 07:52 PM~17520223
> *"Stress Case" from ELITE Car Club out of Fresno,Ca.
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17582176
> *what blue is this??? loving the color  :happysad:
> *



Candy Oriental Blue :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eddiecedillo_@May 27 2010, 10:12 AM~17621585
> *From Roswell NM
> 
> 
> ...


PAINT IS BAD!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cracker (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 27 2010, 07:20 PM~17626541
> *nice!!!
> *


----------



## cracker (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddiecedillo_@May 27 2010, 11:12 AM~17621585
> *From Roswell NM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@May 27 2010, 08:27 PM~17627165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760+May 27 2010, 07:27 PM~17627165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the gold trim around the bumper


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 28 2010, 06:05 PM~17636164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 29 2010, 11:42 AM~17641365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 08:52 PM~17520223
> *"Stress Case" from ELITE Car Club out of Fresno,Ca.
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 18 2010, 10:08 PM~17533991
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




 MY FAVORITE CUTTY OF THEM ALL...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 29 2010, 11:39 AM~17641352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THE HOMIE JEFFS CUTTY


JEFFS CUTTY


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 29 2010, 01:11 PM~17641943
> *THE HOMIE JEFFS CUTTY
> JEFFS CUTTY
> *


the homie jeff got a pretty tight cutty :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 29 2010, 12:36 PM~17641731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: to the body kit


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

I'll be puuting a hurting on this topic soon as i get mine back from the painter...NO BOOSHIT :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 29 2010, 12:36 PM~17641731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

1988




















:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@May 30 2010, 10:40 AM~17646851
> *1988
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

its not all that but i m happy wit it


----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 29 2010, 11:42 AM~17641365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen tis before.. its a clean hopper
high ass lock up :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> this bish is bad


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classact_@May 30 2010, 03:05 PM~17647751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@May 29 2010, 09:47 PM~17644567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS A THROBACK PIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 1 2010, 02:38 PM~17666179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 2 2010, 07:32 AM~17673184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE NEEDS SWITCH LESSONS. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jun 2 2010, 08:36 AM~17673696
> *HE NEEDS SWITCH LESSONS. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 2 2010, 09:27 AM~17674129
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SAND BAGS :uh:


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 2 2010, 10:04 PM~17679099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: hno: ttt


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 2 2010, 07:04 PM~17679099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 3 2003, 11:00 PM~588291
> *I'm going to buy one so let's see them
> anyone?
> *


2010 cinco de mayo show


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 2 2010, 07:04 PM~17679099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jun 3 2010, 04:17 PM~17687947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEEEAAAANNNN!!!!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 29 2010, 12:16 PM~17641572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cleeean


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 4 2010, 01:09 PM~17696732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoz_v3wvsEI


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 4 2010, 01:09 PM~17696732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 4 2010, 01:09 PM~17696732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Jun 5 2010, 05:06 AM~17701647
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoz_v3wvsEI
> *


NICE! IS THAT YOURS?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 2 2010, 07:04 PM~17679099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Just candied mine. Still working on the color sand and buff. Homies gonna pinstripe it for me.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 10 2010, 01:08 AM~17746281
> *Just candied mine. Still working on the color sand and buff. Homies gonna pinstripe it for me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 11 2010, 03:22 PM~17760429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 7 2010, 02:10 PM~17421054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that?


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 11 2010, 12:47 PM~17760619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 11 2010, 02:44 PM~17760582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

if anyone is planning on putting a nardi wood wheel onto their cutlass i got a brand new nardi adapter cheaper than what youll get it off ebay for


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*This is the best one right here ya just gotta love this old school shit :biggrin: *


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have these parts forsale let me know


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Jun 11 2010, 12:19 PM~17760405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecutlass86 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jun 13 2010, 08:20 PM~17777364
> *i have these parts forsale let me know
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED FOR THE EURO HEADER PANEL EMBLEM?


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jun 13 2010, 08:20 PM~17777364
> *i have these parts forsale let me know
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the euro corner light, passengers side


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jun 15 2010, 10:57 PM~17800381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

My 87 Cut.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 11 2010, 12:36 PM~17760523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Jun 15 2010, 11:29 PM~17800739
> *My 87 Cut.
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jun 15 2010, 11:14 PM~17800587
> *:thumbsdown:  :uh:
> *


X2....looks tacky


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

my bucket is coming along


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 19 2010, 12:30 PM~17832682
> *my bucket is coming along
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Jun 15 2010, 11:29 PM~17800739
> *My 87 Cut.
> 
> 
> ...



what size rims are those on the grand prix?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 19 2010, 03:28 PM~17833617
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 19 2010, 12:30 PM~17832682
> *my bucket is coming along
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP PUSHING G TIMER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 20 2010, 12:31 AM~17836643
> *KEEP PUSHING G TIMER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Jun 20 2010, 07:34 AM~17837483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   i like the color


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Jun 20 2010, 07:34 AM~17837483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

here is mine, TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Jun 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17840595
> *here is mine, TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


looks badd ass


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Jun 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17840595
> *here is mine, TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...



  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Jun 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17840595
> *here is mine, TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Jun 20 2010, 11:46 PM~17842088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Interior pics?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

if anyones looking for a euro clip i have 2 up for sale :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542739


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 15 2010, 08:10 PM~17797579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick, that yours? :wow:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jun 15 2010, 11:57 PM~17800381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to the old wheels? :0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MY BUCKET. SHE IS ALMOST WHERE I WANT HER!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 21 2010, 04:15 PM~17847764
> *MY BUCKET. SHE IS ALMOST WHERE I WANT HER!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass homie!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jun 21 2010, 08:54 AM~17844337
> *if anyones looking for a euro clip i have 2 up for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542739
> *


$400 shipped for that first clip?


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jun 21 2010, 09:06 AM~17844398
> *what happened to the old wheels? :0
> *


sold them to get this new wheel :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 19 2010, 12:28 PM~17832670
> *X1000000....looks sexie
> *




OOOOOOOOOooooooookkkkkk :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Jun 20 2010, 07:34 AM~17837483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite cuttys


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Jun 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17840595
> *here is mine, TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 21 2010, 07:15 PM~17847764
> *MY BUCKET. SHE IS ALMOST WHERE I WANT HER!!!
> 
> 
> ...





NICE CUTTY HOMIE


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Jun 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17840595
> *here is mine, TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GOT IT JUICED NOW.  ANY PICS OF YOUR SET UP?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 25 2010, 06:25 AM~17883720
> *NICE CUTTY HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! NOW ITS TIME TO TRY AND MAKE IT DO WHAT YOUR REGAL DOES!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ttt for the cuttys uffin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Jun 19 2010, 09:11 PM~17835575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lock up, different spindals? :dunno:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

My contribution to the Cutty Fest!







,







,







,







,







,







,









One time for the homies in Supreme Styles.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 27 2009, 02:26 PM~14898964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Jun 29 2010, 12:57 PM~17917734
> *My contribution to the Cutty Fest!
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 26 2010, 12:22 AM~17890033
> *THANKS HOMIE!!! NOW ITS TIME TO TRY AND MAKE IT DO WHAT YOUR REGAL DOES!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




NICE.CALL BLACKMAGIC AND GET YOURSELF A PISTON PUMP


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 29 2010, 09:20 PM~17644389
> *I'll be puuting a hurting on this topic soon as i get mine back from the painter...NO BOOSHIT :biggrin:
> *


FUKKIT...SNEAK PEEK :0 

trunk









Hood


----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

JEFFS CUTTY

HOW IT STARTED










NOW




























JEFFS CUTTY


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

I´m having some trouble with my rear brakes on my ´81 cutlass.
When it went through inspection the other day the rear right locks real easy and the left almost don´t brake at all.

The pads/shoes are good and the adjustment too.

Are there any proportional valve that adjust the pressure between both sides that might be broken?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST ME+Jun 29 2010, 12:57 PM~17917734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## DesiredFantasy575 (Nov 19, 2009)

My cousins Cutlass............


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 1 2010, 06:23 AM~17933979
> *NICE.CALL BLACKMAGIC AND GET YOURSELF A PISTON PUMP
> *


i got it but mine didnt work how it was supposed to!!! did everything they told me so now i gotta try something different


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LS_MONTE_87_@Jun 14 2010, 07:19 PM~17786162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos car is this an do the back windows roll down


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 2 2010, 10:52 AM~17945133
> *:0  :cheesy: NICE!
> LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE! *





Thanx!  Will be out soon...


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 1 2010, 09:14 AM~17934636
> *JEFFS CUTTY
> 
> HOW IT STARTED
> ...



:wow: now thats a mean cutty right there homie


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Jun 20 2010, 10:46 PM~17842088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: like the 78 homie................ clean cut


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

COSTA'S CUTTY..MEMBERS ONLY..CC..SAN DIEGO..TTMFT....


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jul 2 2010, 06:58 PM~17949322
> *whos car is this an do the back windows roll down
> *


It's mine...n not yet but they will...its in the works as we speak.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some 87 cutlass parts forsale odds and ends. 


Here it is 

87 euro cutlass top header emblem 
87 middle og header emblem that goes in the middle of the header
1 pair of 87 cutlass euro grilles clean
2 headlight bulb holddowns 1 pair only
1 license plate holder great condition


Pm me if interested they go fast


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classact_@Jul 1 2010, 07:22 AM~17934323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean azz cutty bro :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## SAN DIEGO GUY!!! (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 3 2010, 01:43 AM~17951232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Jun 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17840595
> *here is mine, TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 1 2010, 08:14 AM~17934636
> *JEFFS CUTTY
> 
> HOW IT STARTED
> ...



fuk'n nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT for the cuttys :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

THE CUTTY I WAS BUILDING 98% DONE ,,JUST SOLD IT,, :happysad:


----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 71impala_@Jul 13 2010, 01:00 AM~18031667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stripes and leaf came out nice!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 71impala_@Jul 12 2010, 10:00 PM~18031667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 21 2010, 08:50 AM~17844310
> *Interior pics?
> *


  keep it up bro......


----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)




----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS CAR CLUB......


----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jul 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18041055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)

BEFORE PICS


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

before pics of my cutty......MANIACOS L.A CAR CLUB.....


----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)

AND BEFORE THAT WHEN IT GOT STARTED


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Jun 20 2010, 06:34 AM~17837483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



1 bad cutty right there!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Cant wait to be back!!    

TTT for some clean ass Cuttys!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jul 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18041055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some front lower fender molding 1 set and a extra drivers selling as a package I have pics these go beween the front bumper and the front fender well trim . Pm me direct or [email protected] or 424 205 7693 local


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some front lower fender molding 1 set and a extra drivers selling as a package I have pics these go beween the front bumper and the front fender well trim . Pm me direct or [email protected] or 424 205 7693 local these won't last I sell them quick let me know


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 12 2010, 03:10 PM~18027125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pair of cuttys :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 71impala+Jul 12 2010, 10:00 PM~18031667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE CUTT RIGHT THERE!


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT on the front lower trims there still availible :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jul 21 2010, 08:48 AM~18101383
> *TTT  on the front lower trims there still availible :biggrin:
> *


COULD YOU PM ME SOME PICS? I GOT SOME BUT THEY GOT A FEW FLAWS.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

the trim for my cutty


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 11:58 AM~18073733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2010, 06:12 AM~18110032
> *nice bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Jul 21 2010, 04:20 PM~18104868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here's my mine PLAINVIEW CAR CLUB


----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 09:58 AM~18073738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB HOMIE TAKE MORE PICS I WULD LOVE TO SE THE WHOLE CAR


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUERO85_@Jul 22 2010, 01:12 PM~18113156
> *THATS A CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB HOMIE TAKE MORE PICS I WULD LOVE TO SE THE WHOLE CAR
> *


thanks homie, i can post more later tonight.

Nothing special, just clean and smooth.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUERO85_@Jul 22 2010, 01:12 PM~18113156
> *THATS A CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB HOMIE TAKE MORE PICS I WULD LOVE TO SE THE WHOLE CAR
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

Clean as cutty...motivation right here :thumbsup:


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jul 22 2010, 09:53 PM~18118328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jul 22 2010, 09:53 PM~18118328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jul 22 2010, 09:53 PM~18118328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jul 22 2010, 09:53 PM~18118328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 71impala_@Jul 12 2010, 11:00 PM~18031667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride,& color


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Jul 7 2010, 12:00 AM~17979957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: Nice cutty


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jul 22 2010, 09:53 PM~18118328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: 
NICE!


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 25 2010, 12:47 PM~18136712
> *uffin:
> NICE!
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 22 2010, 08:16 PM~18116702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE YOUR CAR IS CLEAN BRO, WAT SIZE CYLINDERS YOU HAVE ALL AROUND?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

for sale drk blue carpet enough to do carpet on door panels and kick panels, or back dash and kick panels


















cutty with moonroof










3rd brakeligth dyed shadow blue


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

here's some better pics...


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

ANYBODY KNOW ANY WEBSITES THAT SELLS PARTS FOR CUTLASSES? GET AT ME


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

those cutty parts are hard to find,iv'e never heard of a catalog for them just the 442's


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

DAMN HOMIE UR CUTTY IS CLEAN BRO, T-TOP SHHITT LOOKS BADD, IM TRYIN TO POST PICS OF MY CUTTY BUT THE UPLOADER WONT UPLOAD IT


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one got picks of 12's in the back locked up?


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: thanks homie for the compliments, but it's not t-top, just cut hollwoodtop...... :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

this car has 14's in rear


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Jul 26 2010, 08:52 PM~18147228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad lock up. am putting 12's in the rear and just wanted to see how high it looks. I see it sits low too. That will work.


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

it can sit higher just depends how many coils it has , but mine are short cuz i still wanted to sit low uffin:


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUERO85_@Jul 26 2010, 01:34 PM~18144322
> *DAMN HOMIE YOUR CAR IS CLEAN BRO, WAT SIZE CYLINDERS YOU HAVE ALL AROUND?
> *


6's up front and 10's in the back.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

COMING OUT SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Jul 26 2010, 06:52 PM~18147228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass :thumbsup:


----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Jul 26 2010, 07:51 PM~18147218
> *:thumbsup: thanks homie for the compliments, but it's not t-top, just cut hollwoodtop...... :thumbsup:
> *


HAHAHAHA MY BAD BRO I ALWAYS GET IT MIXED UP, BUT IT LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Jun 20 2010, 09:46 PM~17842088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN~!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 26 2010, 07:23 PM~18147600
> *COMING OUT SOON! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :werd:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Jul 26 2010, 06:36 PM~18147045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 26 2010, 07:23 PM~18147600
> *COMING OUT SOON! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 27 2010, 01:46 PM~18154949
> *:0  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 27 2010, 06:32 PM~18157648
> *nice
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Jul 26 2010, 06:52 PM~18147228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this pic reminded me of my car, kinda resemble each other to lol


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

SUM PICS OF MY CUTTY STILL A WORKING PROGRESS


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC..CUTTYS...SAN DIEGO...TTT


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 71impala_@Jul 12 2010, 11:00 PM~18031667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FUCKER IS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Jul 26 2010, 06:32 PM~18147004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that hollywood top bro, did u keep the piece so u can take it off and on? did u do it yourself, have always contemplated doing one on my 86 looks sick man


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

got me a continental kit just gotta put my rim in it and put the kit on the car ill post pics when i pit it on


----------



## *EL REY* (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## *EL REY* (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## *EL REY* (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## *EL REY* (Jul 31, 2010)

SO WHAT DO YALL THINK


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i think we need more pics


----------



## *EL REY* (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## *EL REY* (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## *EL REY* (Jul 31, 2010)

SO WHAT YALL THINK??


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

MY 86 CUTLASS INTERIOR THAT HAD JUS GOTTEN REDONE


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 31 2010, 05:53 PM~18195396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD MANDO...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is one more pic!


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 28 2010, 05:03 PM~17636156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIS MY OLD CAR.I MISS IT :uh:


----------



## SharkTank (May 17, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Aug 1 2010, 01:35 AM~18196898
> *Here is one more pic!
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

It's a 2010 GM color. Merlot pearl met.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

my cutty


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> lol i was one of the hop jugdes at this show, i see my whites shoes :wow:


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Aug 2 2010, 11:28 PM~18213722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Lil more update...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 6 2010, 08:52 PM~18249074
> *Lil more update...
> 
> 
> ...


looks wicked homie!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Aug 6 2010, 10:33 PM~18249728
> *looks wicked homie!!
> *


Thanx mayne  Looking fwd to pkn it up n a couple a weeks :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Jul 29 2010, 06:56 AM~18172504
> *THIS FUCKER IS CLEAN :thumbsup:
> *



thanks dawg


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 6 2010, 08:52 PM~18249074
> *Lil more update...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Marty! 
Love the paint colors!!! Hope you're doin good!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GUERO85_@Jul 26 2010, 06:34 PM~18147022
> *ANYBODY KNOW ANY WEBSITES THAT SELLS PARTS FOR CUTLASSES? GET AT ME
> *


Try
GBODYPARTS.COM


We've found lots of stuff on this site. Good folks to order from.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Thomas old cutty it was a nice play toy he had


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 6 2010, 08:52 PM~18249074
> *Lil more update...
> 
> 
> ...


SICKNESS!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just put in HID's in my cutty.Man i suggest it to everyone.Ditch those yellow ass lights


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 8 2010, 04:35 PM~18258755
> *Just put in HID's in my cutty.Man i suggest it to everyone.Ditch those yellow ass lights
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Aug 2 2010, 11:28 PM~18213722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I THINK IM IN LOVE!!!!! :biggrin: NICE!!


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

my old project


----------



## onyourknees86 (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Aug 2 2010, 11:28 PM~18213722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Aug 9 2010, 10:58 AM~18264660
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Aug 9 2010, 10:58 AM~18264660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: SUPER BAD!!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## "TRUTH" (Aug 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 4 2003, 12:00 AM~588291
> *I'm going to buy one so let's see them
> anyone?
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

does anyone know how that white 4 door cutlass with the euro front clip put it on..what is it that i would have to do in order to put the euro front cause i measured the cars and there not the same


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@May 26 2005, 12:11 PM~3186118
> *:0 i was missing this topic
> *


like this one


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@May 26 2005, 12:11 PM~3186118
> *:0 i was missing this topic
> *


like this oneImage (alt + g)








```

```


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

does anyone have extra wheel well moldings for sale need some asap...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Aug 9 2010, 07:16 PM~18270131
> *does anyone have extra wheel well moldings for sale need some asap...
> *


i have one back left one :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny+Aug 3 2010, 12:28 AM~18213722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























































*Thanks!*


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

I took this pic last weekend.


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Aug 9 2010, 11:58 PM~18272009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

GOT A FULL WRAPPED FRAME FOR SALE 600 READY TO BE SLAPED ON ANY G BODY,, PM ME!!!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 10 2010, 10:40 PM~18281070
> *Very nice
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some tailights and some other odds and end 87 parts euro for the header panel


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT for the cuttdog's uffin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Aug 5 2010, 12:49 PM~18236972
> *my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE CAN I FIND THOSE LIGHTS?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 13 2010, 12:12 AM~18299533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u post more? badass ride even if it has a euro clip. :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

My homies cutty


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 13 2010, 05:45 PM~18304476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My br0z car


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

My Lady's ryde....almost done :biggrin: 
Before....








After....








































































Lil.more to go on it :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

sup people need some wheel well moldings for my cutty if anybody got some get at me thanks...


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>JOE'S CUTTY, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB</span>


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Out soon...REAL SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 17 2010, 08:52 PM~17520223
> *"Stress Case" from ELITE Car Club out of Fresno,Ca.
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:  _BEST CUTTY EVER BUILT!!!!! _  :worship:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 17 2010, 06:18 PM~18336708
> *Out soon...REAL SOON! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...










JIZZ IN MY PANTS!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Aug 17 2010, 09:03 AM~18331763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 31 2010, 10:35 PM~18196898
> *Here is one more pic!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 31 2010, 05:53 PM~18195396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

sweet color


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 17 2010, 06:18 PM~18336708
> *Out soon...REAL SOON! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: u sick fcker :0 josh got down on that


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

my old cuttys


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

83 cutty full frame no motor/no tranny has rack 4 pumps 12 batteries $1500


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Mine :biggrin: Picking it up tomorrow here in Louisville! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 19 2010, 09:54 PM~18358267
> *Mine :biggrin:  Picking it up tomorrow here in Louisville! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This one is on another level


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 19 2010, 10:54 PM~18359003
> *This one is on another level
> *


Gracias


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 19 2010, 10:54 PM~18359003
> *This one is on another level
> *


X619!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

heres mine waiting for patterns and clear


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Brought my car home today...check out the topic for more pix :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

THANKS GUERO.


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 20 2010, 11:22 PM~18367449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ur rides gonna be at the park tomorrow?? clean ass cuttys homies


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 17 2010, 05:18 PM~18336708
> *Out soon...REAL SOON! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what r the holes for on ur fender??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 21 2010, 04:58 PM~18371209
> *what r the holes for on ur fender??
> *


for the fender fiber optic monitors, it was a special order option


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

some of my personally owned cutlass..


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

some more
























:biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18371137
> *ur rides gonna be at the park tomorrow?? clean ass cuttys homies
> *


JUST MINE THE 86.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 21 2010, 04:58 PM~18371209
> *what r the holes for on ur fender??
> *


High beam/marker/turn sugnal indicators


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 21 2010, 04:29 PM~18371355
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


thats real nice


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 21 2010, 01:22 AM~18367449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your car is looking good bro :nicoderm:


----------



## mannyfresh1983 (Jan 13, 2009)

herers my cutty!!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

anybody got 14in wire cutlass factory hubcaps in normal condition for sale pm me im interested need 4.....im in miami so if u got them we can set up a way for u to get paid n we can find a way of getting them shipped thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 19 2010, 11:54 PM~18358267
> *Mine :biggrin:  Picking it up tomorrow here in Louisville! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 20 2010, 11:22 PM~18367449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whered u get the clear lenses for the turn signal lights on the bumper? :cheesy:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

heres mine








if u like the way the HIDs look click the link on my sig :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 22 2010, 04:32 PM~18377539
> *anybody got 14in wire cutlass factory hubcaps in normal condition for sale pm me im interested need 4.....im in miami so if u got them we can set up a way for u to get paid n we can find a way of getting them shipped thanks :biggrin:
> *





i have 3 of them gotta find them


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jul 22 2010, 09:53 PM~18118328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 22 2010, 11:34 PM~18379388
> *i have 3 of them gotta find them
> *



ok homie just let me know if u find them.... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 23 2010, 01:35 AM~18380478
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...



dat bitch :biggrin: is beautiful like dat i love them all stock on factory hubcaps....


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my old cutlass on 24s dubs









my 442 cutlass hids top and bottom



















wen my boy bought it


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420+Aug 22 2010, 10:31 AM~18375477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY CAME WITH THE BUMPER I GOT AT THE JUNKYARD. ALOT OF CUTTYS HAVE THEM. I CHANGED THE BULBS TO CLEAR BULBS THOU.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 22 2010, 09:35 PM~18380478
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good

love that stock look


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 23 2010, 07:08 AM~18381905
> *my old cutlass on 24s dubs
> 
> 
> ...


is that a real 442!!!! never seen 1 all she needs is some all red 13's on her she would b sexxxxxxxxy...


----------



## cut86lass316 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 23 2010, 09:41 PM~18387707
> *is that a real 442!!!! never seen 1 all she needs is some all red 13's on her she would b sexxxxxxxxy...
> *


yea it a real 442 it used to be the gray color wen i first bought it but it was dull n i repainted it the same factory color n i sold it....then my homeboy painted it red... :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 23 2010, 08:46 AM~18383025
> *
> THEY CAME WITH THE BUMPER I GOT AT THE JUNKYARD. ALOT OF CUTTYS HAVE THEM. I CHANGED THE BULBS TO CLEAR BULBS THOU.
> *


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Aug 21 2010, 04:31 PM~18371363
> *for the fender fiber optic monitors, it was a special order option
> *


they had that shit back then


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 21 2010, 06:16 PM~18371895
> *JUST MINE THE 86.
> *


seen the cutty dogg clean as fuck, i couldnt mine done in time, but i still got interior work i need to do, so better not to rush it


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cut86lass316+Aug 23 2010, 06:46 PM~18387772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE!! YA I TRIED TO SCOPE OUT YOUR CUTTY TOO.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

>


[/quote]
I like the grills, are they custom made, looks like a strut grill kinda


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anyone know were I can buy NEW weather stripings?


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Aug 24 2010, 01:23 PM~18394947
> *Does anyone know were I can buy NEW weather stripings?
> *


ebay or steele rubber homie  or just google it many places out there


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 24 2010, 07:43 AM~18392459
> *THANKS HOMIE!! YA I TRIED TO SCOPE OUT YOUR CUTTY TOO.
> *


yeah if it would have been done me and my fam would have had prime parking we got there at like11 and was alot of places to park


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 21 2010, 08:39 PM~18372398
> *High beam/marker/turn sugnal indicators
> 
> 
> ...


that looks badass homie!!


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

damn thats sick  never seen a roof like that


----------



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 25 2010, 02:18 PM~18403764
> *damn thats sick    never seen a roof like that
> *


x2


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Aug 25 2010, 02:29 AM~18399849
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass cutlass homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Aug 24 2010, 11:32 PM~18399869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I WANT ONE IN BLUE!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 26 2010, 02:35 PM~18412669
> *:0 I WANT ONE IN BLUE!
> *


x2 or grey


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Aug 24 2010, 11:32 PM~18399869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never seen that before!


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Aug 27 2010, 05:46 AM~18418949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Aug 27 2010, 05:46 AM~18418949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sik


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Aug 27 2010, 05:46 AM~18418949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## d3znut5 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Aug 27 2010, 05:46 AM~18418949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY BOY FATBOY CUTLASS FROM BACK INDA DAYS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 28 2010, 10:53 PM~18430493
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is a good lookin car


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 28 2010, 09:53 PM~18430493
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



this car is real clean


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 29 2010, 09:29 AM~18432163
> *MY BOY FATBOY CUTLASS FROM BACK INDA DAYS
> 
> 
> ...


looks much better!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 28 2010, 08:53 PM~18430493
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOME RUN DOG! :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Thanx for all the kind words fellas.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 29 2010, 04:53 AM~18430493
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats some nice burst in there  :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

1984 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme
Good, solid car. Runs Great.
Olds 307 V8. 137,000 Miles
Passes Smog, Current tags until March 2011.
NEW Power Steering Pump
NEW Alternator
NEW Dash Cover
NEW Carpet
NEW Pioneer Headunit
NEW 3 1/2" speakers in dash, 6x9s under package tray
NEW Alarm/ killswitch
NEW Window Tint

Car is all stock, never been cut or lowered.
Has one dent on the passenger side quarter panel, pics below.

$2400 OBO
(909) 964-6281 Ask for Albert


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I GOT A SET OF RALLY RIMS IF ANYONES INTERESTED. MAKE A RESONABLE OFFER INCLUDING SHIPPING. THEY WERE ON THIS CUTTY BEFORE.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Aug 27 2010, 05:46 AM~18418949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BADASS!!!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MY BUCKET


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just did a HID conversion for my 81


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 30 2010, 10:03 PM~18447269
> *MY BUCKET
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

heres my bucket.. just got the glasspacks on... 2bbl carb... 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KmsNFalqdYY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KmsNFalqdYY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## moren_ito13 (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Aug 31 2010, 07:44 PM~18455542
> *heres my bucket.. just got the glasspacks on... 2bbl carb...
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KmsNFalqdYY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KmsNFalqdYY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


Sounds good homie


----------



## moren_ito13 (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 28 2010, 08:53 PM~18430493
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Heres a pic of my slutty cutty outta STL. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Aug 31 2010, 07:44 PM~18455542
> *heres my bucket.. just got the glasspacks on... 2bbl carb...
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KmsNFalqdYY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KmsNFalqdYY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 28 2010, 09:53 PM~18430493
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

JUSS THROWING UP MY 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE TO SEE IF I CAN GET MAYBE A 80'S CUTLASS OR MONTE CARLO THATS REAL CLEAN, LOOKING FOR CLEAN PAINT, CLEAN INTERIOR, SWITCHES, RUNS GOOD ECT. MY CADDY IS PROBLEMLESS AND THATS REAL, HAVE HAD ABOUT 3 OR 4G'S WORTH OF WORK DONE TO IT IN THE ENGINE, BRAKES, POWER STEERING PUMPS AND ALOT MORE. NOT IN ANY HURRY TO GET RID OF BUT LOOKING FOR SOMETHING ALL HOOKED UP!! NO PROJECTS OF ANY KIND!!


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 1 2010, 10:24 PM~18466793
> *JUSS THROWING UP MY 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE TO SEE IF I CAN GET MAYBE A 80'S CUTLASS OR MONTE CARLO THATS REAL CLEAN, LOOKING FOR CLEAN PAINT, CLEAN INTERIOR, SWITCHES, RUNS GOOD ECT. MY CADDY IS PROBLEMLESS AND THATS REAL, HAVE HAD ABOUT 3 OR 4G'S WORTH OF WORK DONE TO IT IN THE ENGINE, BRAKES, POWER STEERING PUMPS AND ALOT MORE. NOT IN ANY HURRY TO GET RID OF BUT LOOKING FOR SOMETHING ALL HOOKED UP!! NO PROJECTS OF ANY KIND!!
> 
> 
> ...


hey lil homie,i still got that trade if you can swing the deal...


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 1 2010, 05:28 PM~18464081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick dogg, i take it ur driveshaft rubs ur exhaust too :biggrin: mine would do that sound only if i raised the ass end up to high, would annoy the shit outta me :angry:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Sep 1 2010, 10:43 PM~18466993
> *hey lil homie,i still got that trade if you can swing the deal...
> *


GUESS I CAN ONLY WISH & DREAM ON THAT ONE HOMIE


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 1 2010, 10:49 PM~18467042
> *sick dogg, i take it ur driveshaft rubs ur exhaust too :biggrin:  mine would do that sound only if i raised the ass end up to high, would annoy the shit outta me  :angry:
> *


IT DOES RUB A LITTLE AND I HATE THAT DAMN NOISE WHEN I TURN. THE FRAME RUBBIN ON THE BRAKE DRUMS!!!!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 2 2010, 07:26 PM~18474738
> *IT DOES RUB A LITTLE AND I HATE THAT DAMN NOISE WHEN I TURN. THE FRAME RUBBIN ON THE BRAKE DRUMS!!!!
> *


what size strokes u runnin in the rear? u have stock rearend or what? nevermind just seen u have adj uppers  i had put adj uppers and lowers but just changed them out for a whole change up, im hoping i dont have that problem of the frame and brake drums, was only my driveshaft


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 2 2010, 10:03 PM~18475838
> *what size strokes u runnin in the rear? u have stock rearend or what? nevermind just seen u have adj uppers   i had put adj uppers and lowers but just changed them out for a whole change up, im hoping i dont have that problem of the frame and brake drums, was only my driveshaft
> *


I GOT 14" CYLINDERS ADJUSTABLE UPPERS AND LOWERS AND A REINFORCED REAREND. YEA IT SUCKS ESPECIALLY SINCE MY FRAME WAS PAINTED BUT FUCK IT AT LEAST AT SHOW THAT I DRIVE MY SHIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

GREAT LOOKING RIDES EVERYONE...HERE'S MINE.....


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 71impala_@Jul 12 2010, 10:00 PM~18031667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
CLEAN RIDE HOLMES....


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 3 2010, 12:25 AM~18476357
> *GREAT LOOKING RIDES EVERYONE...HERE'S MINE.....
> 
> 
> ...


you got more pics then that compa wheres the trunk and undies :biggrin:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 3 2010, 01:35 AM~18476503
> *you got more pics then that compa wheres the trunk and undies :biggrin:
> *


Q-VOLE COMPA. QUE SHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 3 2010, 01:40 AM~18476510
> *Q-VOLE COMPA. QUE SHOW?  :biggrin:
> *


aqui llegando a la casa :biggrin: so wheres the rest of them pics don"t be shy :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 3 2010, 01:25 AM~18476357
> *GREAT LOOKING RIDES EVERYONE...HERE'S MINE.....
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 3 2010, 02:32 AM~18476496
> *:wow:
> CLEAN RIDE HOLMES....
> *


X2


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Sep 3 2010, 06:42 AM~18477083
> *BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE
> *


ORALE, THANKS HOMIE.....


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Sep 3 2010, 06:42 AM~18477086
> *X2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 3 2010, 12:25 AM~18476357
> *GREAT LOOKING RIDES EVERYONE...HERE'S MINE.....
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PIC! WHAT CITY?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 3 2010, 12:25 AM~18476357
> *GREAT LOOKING RIDES EVERYONE...HERE'S MINE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 2 2010, 10:42 PM~18476248
> *I GOT 14" CYLINDERS ADJUSTABLE UPPERS AND LOWERS AND A REINFORCED REAREND. YEA IT SUCKS ESPECIALLY SINCE MY FRAME WAS PAINTED BUT FUCK IT AT LEAST AT SHOW THAT I DRIVE MY SHIT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


same as i had, except i havent reinforced my rear end yet, i never had that problem with my frame, hope i dont, but clean shit and u drive it thats whats up :biggrin: :biggrin: finally picked my ride up today heres almost full lock up, gotta put it all back together tomorrow and get my monster truck tires off her will post more tomorrow  cant get it to upload any bigger


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 2 2010, 11:25 PM~18476357
> *GREAT LOOKING RIDES EVERYONE...HERE'S MINE.....
> 
> 
> ...


sexy ass cutty man love that color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 2 2010, 11:43 PM~18476012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EY BRO IM LOVIN THE HID'S HOW MUCH WERE THEY AND WAT KIND CUZ I WANNA GET SUM FOR MINE


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERO85_@Sep 4 2010, 12:20 AM~18484162
> *EY BRO IM LOVIN THE HID'S HOW MUCH WERE THEY AND WAT KIND CUZ I WANNA GET SUM FOR MINE
> *


thx bro i paid 130 for every thing 10k hid kit (70) and the headlight housings(50) (required)


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Sep 3 2010, 10:53 AM~18478747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS MAN, I'M REAL HAPPY WITH THAT COLOR...I WANTED A CLEAN COLOR, SO THAT WAS THE TONE.....


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

FULL FRAME $1500


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Took mine for a little stroll tonight :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

for sale $3500 obo hit me up


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 5 2010, 12:37 AM~18489297
> *Took mine for a little stroll tonight :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@Sep 4 2010, 11:19 PM~18489465
> *for sale $3500 obo hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN!


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 1 2010, 08:20 PM~18464004
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


wut other color combos where these 442 offered in ???


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

still needs cut and buffed and some putting together im a damn happy man though :biggrin: :biggrin: ill get better pics, it has alot of flake


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 6 2010, 10:23 PM~18503543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YOU BRINGIN IT OUT THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 6 2010, 10:23 PM~18503543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 4 2010, 10:37 PM~18489297
> *Took mine for a little stroll tonight :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM that looks clean!! those cross lace?


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 28 2010, 10:53 PM~18430493
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice ass ride hoime


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 7 2010, 11:50 AM~18507217
> *:0 YOU BRINGIN IT OUT THIS WEEKEND?
> *


thanks homie, had a damn problem with one of my rims today so wasnt in a mood for pics, anything goin on this wkend? im sure ill b doin some cruisin with the fam though


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 2 2010, 10:43 PM~18476012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS REAL NICE BRO


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 31 2010, 04:42 PM~18453860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN CUTTY BRO REAL CLEAN


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

this is mine b4 pix

















and this is how it looks right now under construction








hitting switches and painting cars got to get them started young


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

for sale $4000


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Sep 8 2010, 12:04 AM~18512897
> *THAT LOOKS REAL NICE BRO
> *


thx bro


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee+Sep 7 2010, 08:39 PM~18511328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CUTT DOG! WHO YOU ROLLIN WITH?


----------



## mannyfresh1983 (Jan 13, 2009)

almost there :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 8 2010, 12:51 PM~18516596
> *AZTLAN PICNIC @ J STREET SUNDAY.
> NICE CUTT DOG! WHO YOU ROLLIN WITH?
> *


LIFE been in since 10th grade so about 8 yrs now


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

few more pics of her :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 3 2010, 12:43 AM~18476012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whered ya get em and how mush?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders+Sep 8 2010, 06:24 PM~18518961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL COLOR! WHEN YOU GETTIN THEM CALI PLATES?? IM JUST ASKING CAUSE THE 5-0 USED TO SWEAT ME ON THEM KS PLATES. :angry: :biggrin: BUT IM CALI PLAQUED NOW!


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 8 2010, 06:52 PM~18519890
> *COOL COLOR! WHEN YOU GETTIN THEM CALI PLATES?? IM JUST ASKING CAUSE THE 5-0 USED TO SWEAT ME ON THEM KS PLATES. :angry:  :biggrin: BUT IM CALI PLAQUED NOW!
> *


thanks homie teal blue metallic with ice green flake :biggrin: :biggrin: and its a cali car, wouldnt pass smog and couldnt find anyone too pass it, pigs dont sweat me to much, and hell 60 bucks for new nebraska stickers per year isnt to bad either :biggrin: :biggrin: and dont have to deal with the shitty dmv out here


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> ORALE!  WHERE ON THE RISE AND I JUST THOUGHT......
> never know homie it seems like the club is from my neighborhood see you guys at jst post a pix of your ride so ill recognize it


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> thanks homie teal blue metallic with ice green flake :biggrin: :biggrin: and its a cali car, wouldnt pass smog and couldnt find anyone too pass it, pigs dont sweat me to much, and hell 60 bucks for new nebraska stickers per year isnt to bad either :biggrin: :biggrin: and dont have to deal with the shitty dmv out here


I KNOW A SMOG PLACE  250 THOU  BUT YA I WOULD GET FUCKED WITH ALL THE TIME CAUSE KS ONLY HAS A PLATE IN THE BACK, SO I HAD TO MAKE SHIT UP ALL THE TIME.  




> > ORALE!  WHERE ON THE RISE AND I JUST THOUGHT......
> > never know homie it seems like the club is from my neighborhood see you guys at jst post a pix of your ride so ill recognize it
> 
> 
> YOU TAKIN YOUR RIDE? WELL HERES WHUT MINE LOOKS LIKE. ILL BE POSTED UP WITH THE HOMIES FROM OUR TIME CC.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

my car aint ready its under construction thats why my boys were doing body work on that pix so im taking my harley truck instead


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Kenneth Hern Park in L.A..


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

This past Spring in Las Vegas. I believe this car was built by 'TJ' from Royals.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 9 2010, 11:35 PM~18530999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 02:51 PM~18526185
> *This past Spring in Las Vegas. I believe this car was built by 'TJ' from Royals.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 10:15 AM~18533858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR COMBO.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

working on the interior... kandy all interior trims and plastics


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

little dirty rite now ..cell pic :happysad:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 12:47 PM~18534395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: god damn that looks really nice. What are you using to smooth out the panel if you don't mind me asking :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 11:15 AM~18533858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

we just shot some 2k grey primer, then lil wetsand and kandy.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

oh wait we had to clear the silver base first cus when we were remasking and pulling tape it was pulling base and primer up.. so the clear had been wetsanded already then kandy then re clear...


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 11:47 AM~18534395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   thats what im doing to my interior next, looks real good


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 10 2010, 06:33 PM~18536982
> *    thats what im doing to my interior next, looks real good
> *


 thank you sir...aint nothing to it but to do it.. good luck and have fun..


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Sep 10 2010, 01:24 PM~18535493
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:41 AM~18539949
> *thank you  sir...aint  nothing  to  it  but  to  do  it.. good  luck  and  have  fun..
> *


so you didnt use any filler on the door panels? just primed and sanded??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 08:17 AM~18540401
> *so you didnt use any filler on the door panels? just primed and sanded??
> *


no filler.... 2k primer a couple of times to get texture out then wetsand smooth


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Sep 10 2010, 02:24 PM~18535493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THATS BAD ASS HOMIE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2010, 10:23 AM~18540424
> *no  filler.... 2k primer a  couple  of  times  to  get  texture  out  then  wetsand smooth
> *


 started mine today.. ran outta primer though


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 11 2010, 07:30 PM~18543863
> * started mine today.. ran outta primer though
> *


Well that was quick


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 12:11 PM~18534583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam thats fucking bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

selling this. pm me if interested. 5,500. thats my bottom dollar.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 11 2010, 10:42 PM~18543936
> *selling this. pm me if interested. 5,500. thats my bottom dollar.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Sup Noah!

How u been bro? :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 11 2010, 09:49 PM~18543966
> *Sup Noah!
> 
> How u been bro? :cheesy:
> *


oh crap. whats up home boy? its been a crazy year for me man! i hope yours has been better than mine. love the avatar.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 11 2010, 07:58 PM~18544020
> *oh crap. whats up home boy? its been a crazy year for me man! i hope yours has been better than mine. love the avatar.
> *


Yeah mine hasn't been as crazy. I'm sorry for you loss.  

Its good to see u back on here! :cheesy: 

Thanx on the avatar...made a topic in post your rides..IMPERIAL INDIAN...sheck it out


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 11 2010, 10:04 PM~18544058
> *Yeah mine hasn't been as crazy. I'm sorry for you loss.
> 
> Its good to see u back on here! :cheesy:
> ...


aww thanks man. its been rough. yesterday was 2 months.  im doin better then i thought though. ill check out your topic. if all happens to work out, i might be driving to n.c. to grab a car. well see.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 11 2010, 08:08 PM~18544080
> *aww thanks man. its been rough. yesterday was 2 months.  im doin better then i thought though. ill check out your topic. if all happens to work out, i might be driving to n.c. to grab a car. well see.
> *


Well I'm glad ur doing better w it. 

Oh shit! Let me know if you do...we'll kick it for a bit :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Sep 10 2010, 03:24 PM~18535493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Sep 11 2010, 10:14 PM~18544123
> *Well I'm glad ur doing better w it.
> 
> Oh shit!  Let me know if you do...we'll kick it for a bit :cheesy:
> *


will do for sure!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

My Cutty ~ "Midas Touch"


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

selling this. pm me if interested. 5,500. thats my bottom dollar.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE WHITE CUTLASS


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 3 2010, 12:25 AM~18476357
> *GREAT LOOKING RIDES EVERYONE...HERE'S MINE.....
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTY


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Aug 27 2010, 05:46 AM~18418949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 11 2010, 09:28 PM~18544599
> *My Cutty ~ "Dreamin' 'N '87"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: badass cutty


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 12 2010, 02:36 PM~18548683
> *
> *


missed u again bro lol seen ur ride but not u, not 100% sure what u look like anyway, had mine out there for a bit, kids started actin crazy so had to bounce out  but its all good


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has a set of front fender chromes clean beween the frint bumper and the front fender wells clean clean no dents or scratches 40.. 10 to ship


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

put the 4s on


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 11 2010, 10:28 PM~18544599
> *My Cutty ~ "Dreamin' 'N '87"
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bro, got rid of the caddy?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 12 2010, 05:34 PM~18549319
> *missed u again bro lol seen ur ride but not u, not 100% sure what u look like anyway, had mine out there for a bit, kids started actin crazy so had to bounce out  but its all good
> *


YA MINES WERE ACTING NUTTY TOO! :biggrin: MEMBERS ONLY PICNIC NEXT SUNDAY IN OCEANSIDE!!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 13 2010, 11:38 AM~18555223
> *very nice bro, got rid of the caddy?
> *


Thanks, Yup traded her for this Cutty


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

any1 have pixs of that 4 door cutlass with the euro front & the wagon with the euro front?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 13 2010, 04:05 PM~18556464
> *any1 have pixs of that 4 door cutlass with the euro front & the wagon with the euro front?
> *


wagon with a euro?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Sep 13 2010, 06:47 PM~18557346
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Sep 13 2010, 02:47 PM~18557346
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


thats actually pretty fuckin sick, i like it   and its clean as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 13 2010, 11:08 AM~18555419
> *YA MINES WERE ACTING NUTTY TOO! :biggrin: MEMBERS ONLY PICNIC NEXT SUNDAY IN OCEANSIDE!!!
> *


 :roflmao: gotta love it man, man i wanna go up there but my shit drinks waaay to much gas, need to do a tune up, but dik if that will help lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Sep 13 2010, 03:47 PM~18557346
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


thanx homie


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Sep 13 2010, 03:47 PM~18557346
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


just realized u only have to change the header panel & bump cover , lights & grille & hood too


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Sep 13 2010, 03:47 PM~18557346
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


i love this!!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 11 2010, 07:42 PM~18543936
> *selling this. pm me if interested. 5,500. thats my bottom dollar.
> 
> 
> ...


front passenger rim different?? it's still bad ass homie..


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 13 2010, 04:53 PM~18558489
> *front passenger rim different?? it's still bad ass homie..
> *


i noticed that too, looks sick with the gold wall, still sick all around though :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

COUPLE OF PICS FROM THE AZTLAN CC PICNIC.
SUPREME STYLES CC
OUR TIME CC


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 11 2010, 10:31 PM~18545010
> *BEAUTY
> *


thanks g


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Sep 13 2010, 07:25 PM~18558248
> *thanx homie
> *


No Problem! Looks pretty badass bro you thinking of doing one? :biggrin:


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 11 2010, 08:28 PM~18544599
> *My Cutty ~ "Dreamin' 'N '87"
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 14 2010, 05:20 PM~18568553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn those some big ass d's, looks straight though  my 1st caddy 83 coupe had that same color combo


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 14 2010, 08:57 AM~18564231
> *COUPLE OF PICS FROM THE AZTLAN CC PICNIC.
> SUPREME STYLES CC
> OUR TIME CC
> ...


so how many ppl u have in supreme styles?? and i see u b kickin it with our time, just curious cuz im thinkin bout joinin a local club that can actually help me out, well not free handouts just coo peeps down with family and having some fun and lowridin


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 11 2010, 08:28 PM~18544599
> *My Cutty ~ "Dreamin' 'N '87"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  damn beautiful cutty man im lovin the leafing and striping, beautiful car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 14 2010, 02:55 PM~18566872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass cutlass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206+Sep 14 2010, 08:41 PM~18570110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 14 2010, 09:17 PM~18570713
> *so how many ppl u have in supreme styles?? and i see u b kickin it with our time, just curious cuz im thinkin bout joinin a local club that can actually help me out, well not free handouts just coo peeps down with family and having some fun and lowridin
> *


PM SENT DOG.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2010, 07:24 PM~18519583
> *whered ya get em and how mush?
> *


i got them here in mesa az from a homie i paid 130.00 for everything conversion to h4 bulb)


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

for sale....

















60shipped


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

Heres my 87 442 t-top...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Aug 28 2010, 10:53 PM~18430493
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





 _NICE_ :wow:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 16 2010, 09:10 AM~18582958
> *
> *


sic  
all u need is one of these :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 16 2010, 05:49 PM~18585986
> *sic
> all u need is one of these  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Yea but I'd rather have a Nardi in it


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 14 2010, 02:55 PM~18566872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful cutty homie!! mos def one of my favs :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 16 2010, 07:52 PM~18587005
> *Yea but I'd rather have a Nardi in it
> *


 :0


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 16 2010, 07:00 PM~18587088
> *
> *


all u gotta do is extend those upper arms and u will be perfect, still sexy as fuck though homie :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 16 2010, 11:04 PM~18588667
> *all u gotta do is extend those upper arms and u will be perfect, still sexy as fuck though homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks...there done an inch...they straighten out more when the fronts up...its a daily so i dont really wanna go through tires too much!


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Sep 13 2010, 03:47 PM~18557346
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *



SEEN IT MANY TIMES IT'S SUPPER CLEAN, NICE CUTTY FROM HIGH CLASS C.C HERE IN LA


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 16 2010, 10:15 PM~18588722
> *thanks...there done an inch...they straighten out more when the fronts up...its a daily so i dont really wanna go through tires too much!
> *


good shit, mine r extended like 2inches and its to much and its my daily, i shimmed the arms, but i still need more to save my tires, and i only drive like 20 or 30 miles a day :biggrin:   even better u drive that everyday thats whats up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 16 2010, 10:00 PM~18587088
> *
> *


   :wow: :wow: :wow: 
this cut was my desktop background for a while... pic of homie on the freeway. shits raw bro


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee+Sep 17 2010, 09:12 AM~18590486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 17 2010, 09:11 AM~18590923
> *Yea my old brown Caddy's arms were extended 2 inches and I only drove it like once a week and within a few months period the tires were gone, I cant imagine going everyday on 2inches, and heck yea homie, its a everyday rider, cant call yourself a lowRIDER if you aint RIDING! :biggrin:
> 
> *


yeah its only been a week and its gettin down, few more shims should do the trick, cuz im not hopping it...(yet) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 16 2010, 06:52 PM~18587005
> *Yea but I'd rather have a Nardi in it
> *


  yea i just put a grant one cuz thats wats in my ride :biggrin:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 17 2010, 03:04 PM~18593272
> * yea i just put a grant one cuz thats wats in my ride  :biggrin:
> *


shit i love grants, would i rather have a nardi, yes, but my grant has the removable kit on it, so thats why im stickin with it :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 17 2010, 05:18 PM~18594033
> *shit i love grants, would i rather have a nardi, yes, but my grant has the removable kit on it, so thats why im stickin with it :biggrin:
> *


thats wat i got too :biggrin: u can break into my car but it aint goin no where :biggrin:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 17 2010, 05:23 PM~18594062
> *thats wat i got too  :biggrin: u can break into my car but it aint goin no where  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir, gotta pry the cover off then try to rig something, jackers dont have the time, and shit they better have a tow truck to get mine, after u move my other car and get in the garage :biggrin: 
funny ass story though, i had my key in the lock, in the locked posistion waiting for my wife at an appt, forgot and struggled gettin all pissed y i couldnt get the fuckin wheel on, man i felt like a straight dumbass :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 17 2010, 05:30 PM~18594111
> *yes sir, gotta pry the cover off then try to rig something, jackers dont have the time, and shit they better have a tow truck to get mine, after u move my other car and get in the garage :biggrin:
> funny ass story though, i had my key in the lock, in the locked posistion waiting for my wife  at an appt, forgot and struggled gettin all pissed y i couldnt get the fuckin wheel on, man i felt like a straight dumbass  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


:roflmao: wen i first got the car i went to get some 6x9s and took off the wheel in the parkin lot wen i came out and was bout to leave i let my brother drive and he couldnt put it back on :rofl: he was like i think we stuck at wal mart 

mines sittin outside but take the face off my deck and take my wheel.. not much left for them to take :happysad:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 16 2010, 07:00 PM~18587088
> *
> *


that cutty is bad homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 16 2010, 07:06 PM~18586101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL, ONE OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Sep 19 2010, 03:16 PM~18604664
> *BEAUTIFUL, ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> *


 thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 11 2010, 10:12 PM~18544876
> *selling this. pm me if interested. 5,500. thats my bottom dollar.
> 
> 
> ...


*CALIRIDER BUILT*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 19 2010, 05:04 PM~18605838
> *thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like that grill uffin: sic ride too :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 16 2010, 08:00 PM~18587088
> *
> *


fuckin nice!!!!


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 13 2010, 04:52 PM~18557980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice too!!!

i want mine that color

any pics ?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

MY RIDE ON THE FREEWAY. :biggrin: 
CARAVAN TO OCEANSIDE
*SUPREME STYLES CC
OUR TIME CC
ISLANDERS CC
HIGH SOCIETY CC
STATUTORY GRAPE*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 19 2010, 08:10 PM~18605906
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 17 2010, 01:04 AM~18588667
> *all u gotta do is extend those upper arms and u will be perfect, still sexy as fuck though homie  :biggrin:
> *


What's the reason to extend the uppers? I see some cars that look like they are riding on the sidewalls. Just a question.


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 14 2010, 02:55 PM~18566872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Sep 20 2010, 04:20 PM~18614506
> *What's the reason to extend the uppers? I see some cars that look like they are riding on the sidewalls. Just a question.
> *


well as far as i know its to take stress off of the upper ball joints and when hopping, im sure if there are other reasons people will say, to me it looks mean as fuck to, just sucks for a daily, cuz even locked up my shit is still bad and wearing steadily


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Sep 20 2010, 05:26 PM~18614565
> *BAD ASS BRO :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BRO....


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Sep 16 2010, 08:21 PM~18587265
> *beautiful cutty homie!! mos def one of my favs :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS G....JUST TRYING TO REP THE CUTTYS PROPER, YOU KNOW...


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Sep 14 2010, 10:14 PM~18571502
> *bad ass cutlass homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOLMES....


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE ALL THESE CUTTY'S IN VEGAS....GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME....ALL CUTTY LOVERS, STOP BYE AND SAY Q-VO....


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 11:47 AM~18534395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Very cool twist, keep them pics coming... diggin' what you did to your door panels too g.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

IN TRAFFIC!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

few from the wkend :biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

here my 87 barstero estilo


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 21 2010, 05:31 PM~18623921
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Sep 21 2010, 04:41 PM~18624015
> *here my 87 barstero estilo
> 
> 
> ...



nice cutlass almost same color as mines :biggrin:


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 21 2010, 12:30 AM~18618071
> *well as far as i know its to take stress off of the upper ball joints and when hopping, im sure if there are other reasons people will say, to me it looks mean as fuck to, just sucks for a daily, cuz even locked up my shit is still bad and wearing steadily
> *


Thanks for the info.


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Sep 21 2010, 01:41 PM~18624015
> *here my 87 barstero estilo
> 
> 
> ...


sick cutty clean and simple i like that


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 21 2010, 05:59 PM~18624187
> *nice cutlass almost same color as mines  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 21 2010, 02:07 PM~18624270
> *sick cutty clean and simple i like that
> *


thanks


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 21 2010, 01:59 PM~18624187
> *nice cutlass almost same color as mines  :biggrin:
> *


almost homie thanks tho


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

here's mine in the works... :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 21 2010, 07:58 PM~18625776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loose the diamond plate rockers and put the factory ones back on :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 21 2010, 02:33 PM~18623934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  MEAN ASS 3!!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Sep 21 2010, 06:04 PM~18625825
> *loose the diamond plate rockers and put the factory ones back on :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 21 2010, 06:59 PM~18627116
> * MEAN ASS 3!!
> *


 :biggrin:  thanks homie


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Jun 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17840595
> *here is mine, TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS RIDE HOLMES....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

From '07 Super Show.


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 22 2010, 12:02 PM~18633245
> *From '07 Super Show.
> 
> 
> ...


latin world right there vice pres car :biggrin: u was there early b4 they put it on stands, i took like 500 and somethin pics at that show, goin this yr and gonna proly take even more :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 22 2010, 02:14 PM~18634411
> *latin world right there vice pres car  :biggrin:  u was there early b4 they put it on stands, i took like 500 and somethin pics at that show, goin this yr and gonna proly take even more :biggrin:
> *


Cool. If we see each other, let's chop-it-up! :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 22 2010, 02:23 PM~18634486
> *Cool. If we see each other, let's chop-it-up!  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

PAINTED THE REAREND OF MY CAR


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18638252
> *PAINTED THE REAREND OF MY CAR
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty man, whats the extension on ur arms??


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 21 2010, 10:03 AM~18621379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Sep 21 2010, 06:04 PM~18625825
> *loose the diamond plate rockers and put the factory ones back on :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 21 2010, 09:03 AM~18621379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUT ON 14'S the badassness gets canceled off sorry :|


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 22 2010, 10:45 PM~18639116
> *BUT ON 14'S the badassness gets canceled off sorry  :|
> *


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 22 2010, 10:18 PM~18639345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool i was playin, got nothing to hate on i roll my lifted cutty on 13's as a daily just sayin


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 22 2010, 10:45 PM~18639116
> *BUT ON 14'S the badassness gets canceled off sorry  :|
> *


ACTUALLY, WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU ANYWAY FOOL! *THIS CUTTY FEST* WITH YOUR BROKE DOWN LOOKING LINCOLN! YOU ACT LIKE IM ON 20"S OR SUM DONK SHIT LEVA! FUCK OUTA HERE!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 22 2010, 10:28 PM~18639411
> *ACTUALLY, WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU ANYWAY FOOL! THIS CUTTY FEST WITH YOUR BROKE DOWN LOOKING LINCOLN! YOU ACT LIKE IM ON 20"S OR SUM DONK SHIT LEVA! FUCK OUTA HERE!
> *


someones a little sensitive, and your sayin im a hater check yourself


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 22 2010, 11:32 PM~18639436
> *someones a little sensitive, and your sayin im a hater check yourself
> *


SHIT HOMIE YOU HATIN AND SHIT, I SAID YOUR BLACK CUTTY WAS NICE, AND YOU HAD TO POP OFF LIKE MY CUTT AINT SHIT. YOU NEED TO CHECK YOURSELF. I GOT MUCH RESPECT FOR *ALL* THE CUTTS IN HERE.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 22 2010, 10:35 PM~18639457
> *SHIT HOMIE YOU HATIN AND SHIT, I SAID YOUR BLACK CUTTY WAS NICE, AND YOU HAD TO POP OFF LIKE MY CUTT AINT SHIT. YOU NEED TO CHECK YOURSELF. I GOT MUCH RESPECT FOR ALL THE CUTTS IN HERE.
> *


you know what for one this is an online forum it was a joke i didnt mean it as an insult or said it was a peice of shit or anything like that, honestly if i knew you were gonna take it to heart i wouldnt have said nothing i aint got shit against you, your ride or nothing. were fuckin up this thread for the rest off the homies you wanna keep shit goin pm me.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 22 2010, 11:41 PM~18639489
> *you know what for one this is an online forum it was a joke i didnt mean it as an insult or said it was a peice of shit or anything like that, honestly if i knew you were gonna take it to heart i wouldnt have said nothing i aint got shit against you, your ride or nothing. were fuckin up this thread for the rest off the homies you wanna keep shit goin pm me.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD, *WE* AS A CLUB KNOW WHERE WE'RE AT. I GET OFFENDED CAUSE THATS ALL I GOT HOMIE. BUT I BUILT ALL MY OWN SHIT, SO I KNOW MINES IS GENUINE.  BUT LIKE I SAID, HATERS GONNA HATE. :nosad:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

[/IMG]

Deja Blue
SickSide cc
Santana
Orange County


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 23 2010, 12:14 PM~18642593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean ride


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 23 2010, 11:14 AM~18642593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 23 2010, 11:14 AM~18642593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  DIGGIN THE BLUE BUMPER GAURDS.


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Fellas :biggrin: 
It's my Homies Ride!!


----------



## SickSide83 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 23 2010, 11:14 AM~18642593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: thanks yastuvo :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 23 2010, 11:14 AM~18642593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 23 2010, 01:14 PM~18642593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dat bitch look classy :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 22 2010, 03:14 PM~18634411
> *latin world right there vice pres car  :biggrin:  u was there early b4 they put it on stands, i took like 500 and somethin pics at that show, goin this yr and gonna proly take even more :biggrin:
> *


REPOST PIC OF THIS CAR


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Sep 24 2010, 10:08 PM~18657214
> *REPOST PIC OF THIS CAR
> *


well its a sick ass cutty :biggrin: so why not repost it :biggrin:  i was there wih tony and shit i cant remember who was underneath it passed out drunk still, lmao i wanna say gordo... but idk lol


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

here u go smoke, forgot i took these pics yrs ago, and went back thru the 1000's of pics i got
vice prez Chris cutty, from vegas 07 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

"Deja Blue"


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

"Fatals Hopper"


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 27 2010, 02:15 PM~18672881
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANY S!DE V!EWS..... :biggrin:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 27 2010, 02:13 PM~18674795
> *ANY S!DE V!EWS..... :biggrin:
> *


go back a few pages :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*! LOVE ME SOME CUTTY'S AND CUTT!ES....*


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 27 2010, 12:15 PM~18672881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 CALI DREAMIN'_@Sep 21 2010, 01:31 PM~18623921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that girl is fine :0 


cutlass is nice too :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 27 2010, 04:27 PM~18675375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Almost looks like mine :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 27 2010, 03:24 PM~18674886
> *! LOVE ME SOME CUTTY'S AND CUTT!ES....
> 
> 
> ...


any more pixs of this cutty???


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

MY 85 CUTLASS .....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Sep 27 2010, 06:17 PM~18676322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Sep 22 2010, 09:39 PM~18638422
> *nice cutty man, whats the extension on ur arms??
> *


there 1 1/2" and caprice spindals!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 22 2010, 09:26 PM~18638252
> *PAINTED THE REAREND OF MY CAR
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Clean! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Sep 27 2010, 06:17 PM~18676322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS PRETTY.


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 27 2010, 08:10 PM~18678167
> *there 1  1/2" and caprice spindals!
> *


sick, looks mean  :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Sep 27 2010, 08:17 PM~18676322
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

here is some from the show sunday


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^^
VERY N!CE HOM!E*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUSIDERS C.C HAWAII*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Sep 28 2010, 11:03 PM~18689302
> *here is some from the show sunday
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULDA TOLD THAT CHICK TO SHOW THAT PUFFER FISH! :biggrin:


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 27 2010, 04:27 PM~18675375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE CUTTY


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 27 2010, 05:35 PM~18675970
> *:wow: Almost looks like mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN CUTTY TEMPER


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN' (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 27 2010, 05:08 PM~18675742
> *that girl is fine :0
> cutlass is nice too :biggrin:
> *


YEAH HOMIE, THAT CHICK IS FINE AS FUCK... AND THANKS HOLMES


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 27 2010, 04:24 PM~18674886
> *! LOVE ME SOME CUTTY'S AND CUTT!ES....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## POYO_66 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 27 2010, 03:24 PM~18674886
> *! LOVE ME SOME CUTTY'S AND CUTT!ES....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 30 2010, 11:00 AM~18701058
> *SHOULDA TOLD THAT CHICK TO SHOW THAT PUFFER FISH! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: haha tried to but she wasnt down


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠+Sep 30 2010, 04:32 PM~18703151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you pick this up....?


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

bad ass pics


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 2 2010, 11:07 AM~18718363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I STILL GOT THESE RIMS 4 SALE.


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 2 2010, 10:55 AM~18718295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: mufasas car hits good


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Heres my 88,I rolled this bitch everywhere and she was good to me......so shes currently gettin a full makeover for next spring,Ill post pics for the cutty brothas when Im further along


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

Kentucky project in the works...cutlass number 5


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

clean


----------



## BIGTIME (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

it amazes me that lowriding i world wide now adays, keep it up!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Oct 3 2010, 04:22 PM~18725849
> *Kentucky project in the works...cutlass number 5
> 
> 
> ...


i got those chrome trim pieces for the bottom of the door for sale :biggrin: in good shape


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Oct 3 2010, 12:26 PM~18724446
> *Heres my 88,I rolled this bitch everywhere and she was good to me......so shes currently gettin a full makeover for next spring,Ill post pics for the cutty brothas when Im further along
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: how that frame holding up in that weather? Drove my regal (with the stocks) last winter and that bitch took a beating


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

got these for my ride on friday :biggrin:


----------



## el barril (Mar 6, 2008)

mohttp://s733.photobucket.com/albums/ww338/eddiev1313/?action=view&current=MVI_1574.flvre cuttys


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

me and my cutty


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 4 2010, 12:38 PM~18732425
> *got these for my ride on friday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where you get them at, do they come in a 2 prong


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 5 2010, 01:17 PM~18742653
> *where you get them at, do they come in a 2 prong
> *


i got them from callitw on here, i believe og sells them but he never answered me when i asked about them, and as far as i know either 3 prong like mine or just a hex


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760+Oct 2 2010, 10:19 AM~18718426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 4 2010, 12:00 AM~18729083
> *i got those chrome trim pieces for the bottom of the door for sale :biggrin: in good shape
> *


i just had it painted it last week...i have all the chrome to it just been water sanded and buffing it.....the only peice of trim i need is the olds emblem in the center of the euro clip


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pistol Pete_@Oct 4 2010, 08:27 AM~18730403
> *:biggrin: how that frame holding up in that weather?  Drove my regal (with the stocks) last winter and that bitch took a beating
> *


the og frame looks like swiss cheese on the bottom of one side.it got tore up quick when i brought it to the city i live in now due to the wet climate  :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 5 2010, 12:46 PM~18742000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NOW I KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE!


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Oct 6 2010, 12:15 AM~18748295
> *the og frame looks like swiss cheese on the bottom of one side.it got tore up quick when i brought it to the city i live in now due to the wet climate   :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 6 2010, 12:36 PM~18751714
> *:biggrin: NOW I KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE!
> *


Why do you want to know what he looks like?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Oct 6 2010, 03:29 PM~18753221
> *Why do you want to know what he looks like??  :biggrin:
> *


HES A COOL DUDE, DUDE! :happysad: I WANNA SEE WHAT YOU DID TO YOUR RIDE!! :cheesy:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 6 2010, 11:36 AM~18751714
> *:biggrin: NOW I KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE!
> *


yeah wish that pic would of had my other ko's on it and that was at lunch break u goin to the show at the old mervyns? in ib


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 6 2010, 07:39 PM~18755424
> *HES A COOL DUDE, DUDE! :happysad: I WANNA SEE WHAT YOU DID TO YOUR RIDE!! :cheesy:
> *


now that im unemployed for awhile.. i've been putting in the man hours.. i don't have any recent pixs.. cause i get lost in my work that i 4get to take pixs.. but heres from when i started..












u get the idea


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 6 2010, 09:56 PM~18756707
> *yeah wish that pic would of had my other ko's on it and that was at lunch break u goin to the show at the old mervyns? in ib
> *



my girls from nebraska too.. but from south sioux city which is supposed to be close to omaha..


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 6 2010, 09:56 PM~18756707
> *yeah wish that pic would of had my other ko's on it and that was at lunch break u goin to the show at the old mervyns? in ib
> *


WHAT DAY IS IT? I FORGOT ABOUT THAT ONE.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 4 2010, 12:38 PM~18732425
> *got these for my ride on friday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any pics ov the 5th?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 5 2010, 12:18 AM~18738659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Jun 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17840595
> *here is mine, TRADITION CC. SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.....
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL CLEAN...* :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Oct 7 2010, 06:15 PM~18762927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin SICK!!!!!


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 7 2010, 09:38 PM~18763910
> *REAL CLEAN... :thumbsup:
> *


Clean Cutty Homie
:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

still working on the engine


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 7 2010, 08:13 PM~18764182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Oct 8 2010, 03:47 PM~18767851
> *still working on the engine
> 
> 
> ...


Holly crap,gonna be a beast on the streets


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco+Oct 6 2010, 09:33 PM~18756976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got to get some new ones only 1 i have on my phone isnt the whole kit


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

this is still a pj.. working on it for the wife


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 6 2010, 08:56 PM~18756707
> *yeah wish that pic would of had my other ko's on it and that was at lunch break u goin to the show at the old mervyns? in ib
> *


what show is that whos throwing didnt know anything about that one


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 8 2010, 10:03 PM~18770675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Oct 13 2010, 06:37 AM~18798207
> *what show is that whos throwing didnt know anything about that one
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 13 2010, 10:17 AM~18799399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU TAKIN THE CUTT HOMIE?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Oct 8 2010, 02:47 PM~18767851
> *still working on the engine
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that sucker is going to be a mean machine


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 13 2010, 12:37 PM~18800989
> *YOU TAKIN THE CUTT HOMIE?
> *


im tryin to but rumor at work is workin all fuckin wkend shit sucks,  :angry:  24 hour operations with 12 hour shifts, i just came back off leave today, so im not sure if im on the list to work, even if i am im gonna do my best to get out there


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 13 2010, 12:37 PM~18800989
> *YOU TAKIN THE CUTT HOMIE?
> *


and shit that mervyns is like 5 maybe 10 minutes from my house :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

SUPER CLEAN CUTTYS!!!


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 13 2010, 02:19 PM~18801922
> *im tryin to but rumor at work is workin all fuckin wkend shit sucks,    :angry:   24 hour operations with 12 hour shifts, i just came back off leave today, so im not sure if im on the list to work, even if i am im gonna do my best to get out there
> *


That sucks thats why i got out of the military and im enjoying my new freedom


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 06:37 PM~18802059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 06:42 PM~18802105
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like it but can't believe he painted it... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 03:41 PM~18802090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 03:42 PM~18802105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Oct 8 2010, 01:47 PM~18767851
> *still working on the engine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18802140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## My85Cutty (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My85Cutty_@Nov 22 2009, 12:35 PM~15744982
> *This is my BABY...
> 
> 
> ...



Am I THE only one with a 4 door??


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My85Cutty_@Oct 14 2010, 04:41 PM~18812455
> *Am I THE only one with a 4 door??
> *


 i think so buddy :happysad:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump for the cuttyz


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18802144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i get a side view of this cutlass?


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 03:42 PM~18802105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: KEOLA808 THANKS FOR POSTING UP MY CUTLASS. ORANGE KUSH IS STILL IN THE MAKING.


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Oct 13 2010, 07:58 PM~18805251
> *That sucks thats why i got out of the military and im enjoying my new freedom
> *


yep now i am fuckin heated, i wasnt on the list 2 days ago, i fuckin am now, 430 am til 430 pm, garbage man fuck   :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Oct 15 2010, 11:46 AM~18819966
> *:biggrin: KEOLA808 THANKS FOR POSTING UP MY CUTLASS. ORANGE KUSH IS STILL IN THE MAKING.
> *


*no prob man...ride was clean* :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump 4 cuttys


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 11:09 PM~18824843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 18 2010, 09:40 AM~18840416
> *BAD ASS!
> *


Thank you! she's a Pleasure to drive too!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Oct 8 2010, 03:47 PM~18767851
> *still working on the engine
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTTY LOKO 83 (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is mine. More to come!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

i switch the 24in spokes n droped 24 plates wat u think :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My85Cutty_@Oct 14 2010, 04:41 PM~18812455
> *Am I THE only one with a 4 door??
> *


yeah and running a blackwall!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln+Sep 21 2010, 06:04 PM~18625825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure GIVE me some with clips... :twak: 

trust me if i had some they would be on.... :0


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 11:09 PM~18824843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Oct 19 2010, 11:47 PM~18857851
> *:wow: CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 04:48 AM~18858496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 02:52 AM~18858508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 11:09 PM~18824843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by camelrider_@Oct 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18857410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 02:47 AM~18858492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 21 2010, 02:57 PM~18873174
> *
> *


what up homie  ur brother ever decide what he wants for those arms? had another blowout the other day


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 21 2010, 04:45 PM~18873464
> *what up homie  ur brother ever decide what he wants for those arms? had another blowout the other day
> *


 :0 SORRY HOMIE,BEEN BUSY LATELY. ILL CALL YOU.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by camelrider_@Oct 19 2010, 10:23 PM~18857651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic homie that shit clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

mine


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 23 2010, 01:20 PM~18888189
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 23 2010, 12:50 PM~18888576
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 23 2010, 11:20 AM~18888189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Oct 23 2010, 09:49 PM~18891520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

Just BRIEFLY! Here is an 81 Cutlass Supreme T TOP, New paint & interior, never been cut, Euro front clip, Many of of you have probrably seen this one, but for those who haven't I 've got this one up for sale $3500 OBO PM me if interested or go to my topics! Don't be afraid make me an offer. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

can sumone post pics of 71' cutty's please :drama:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Oct 26 2010, 02:55 PM~18914362
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What kinda car is that again.. :biggrin: 
That Oldsmobile hat in the trunk is kinda dope :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@Oct 26 2010, 05:38 PM~18914777
> *Just BRIEFLY! Here is an 81 Cutlass Supreme T TOP, New paint & interior, never been cut, Euro front clip,  Many of of you have probrably seen this one, but for those who haven't I 've got this one up for sale $3500 OBO PM me if interested or go to my topics! Don't be afraid make me an offer. Thanks!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice should sell fast :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@Oct 26 2010, 03:38 PM~18914777
> *Just BRIEFLY! Here is an 81 Cutlass Supreme T TOP, New paint & interior, never been cut, Euro front clip,  Many of of you have probrably seen this one, but for those who haven't I 've got this one up for sale $3500 OBO PM me if interested or go to my topics! Don't be afraid make me an offer. Thanks!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WEEN*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Oct 26 2010, 10:01 PM~18918689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I THOUGHT I WAS A CUTLASS FANATIC!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 27 2010, 02:39 PM~18924240
> *nice should sell fast :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro for taking a look at my page, just trying to sell ASAP, if you know of anyone sen them my way located in San Fernando, CA


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Oct 27 2010, 02:47 PM~18924305
> *nice!
> *


Thanks on your comment trying to sell ASAP


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*My '87*


----------



## that_kush87 (May 28, 2008)

^^^^^^Nice cutty RO^^^^ Mine


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

^^^Looks good, and thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by that_kush87_@Oct 28 2010, 10:04 PM~18935768
> *^^^^^^Nice cutty RO^^^^      Mine
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pics of the setup


----------



## that_kush87 (May 28, 2008)

Missing a battery


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Oct 28 2010, 05:21 PM~18934184
> *My '87
> 
> 
> ...


SICK :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by that_kush87_@Oct 30 2010, 04:37 PM~18948176
> *Missing a battery
> 
> 
> ...


Clean setup homie


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Oct 28 2010, 05:21 PM~18934184
> *My '87
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 ........................... NO MORE LAC . Nice ride by the way


----------



## twistedone (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 11 2010, 09:12 PM~18544876
> *selling this. pm me if interested. 5,500. thats my bottom dollar.
> 
> 
> ...


Wat up hommie 
I built this car like 2 years ago
It was my daily 
I see u havent done nothin to it
But put a alpine deck
And i sold it fo 3gs
Oh well good luck on da sale!!!


----------



## that_kush87 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 30 2010, 05:01 PM~18948284
> *Clean setup homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twistedone_@Oct 31 2010, 12:28 AM~18951004
> *Wat up hommie
> I built this car like 2 years ago
> It was my daily
> ...


:wow: damn


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Oct 31 2010, 12:45 PM~18953137
> *:wow:  damn
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 17 2010, 06:42 PM~17519498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get them tires at!?!?! what size are those rims??


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Nov 1 2010, 12:55 AM~18956943
> *where can i get them tires at!?!?! what size are those rims??
> *


Looks like 22's & the tires are reg tires wit the white walls shaved into the sidewalls there are a few shops that can cut white walls in any tire


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Oct 28 2010, 08:21 PM~18934184
> *My '87
> 
> 
> ...



*CAN YOU POST PICS OF THE SET-UP AGAIN I CANT FIND THEM...THANKS * 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twistedone_@Oct 31 2010, 01:28 AM~18951004
> *Wat up hommie
> I built this car like 2 years ago
> It was my daily
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 1 2010, 08:35 AM~18957816
> *CAN YOU POST PICS OF THE SET-UP AGAIN I CANT FIND THEM...THANKS
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^^^^
THANKS.....* 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 2 2010, 11:41 AM~18967708
> *^^^^^^^^^^^
> THANKS.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It gave you an idea for your cutt or something?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 2 2010, 10:33 AM~18967264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What is that between the 2 Amps??


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 2 2010, 01:18 PM~18968410
> *What is that between the 2 Amps??
> *


A capacitor for the sterio.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Oct 28 2010, 05:21 PM~18934184
> *My '87
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Nov 2 2010, 01:43 PM~18968534
> *badass!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 2 2010, 02:48 PM~18967743
> *It gave you an idea for your cutt or something?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 2 2010, 10:33 AM~18967264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car seen it some where before, nice setup, wonder were you got the idea  :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Nov 2 2010, 06:56 PM~18970866
> *nice car seen it some where before, nice setup, wonder were you got the idea   :biggrin:
> *


Haha it all came from you, hows the Caddy coming along? Any pics?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 2 2010, 08:58 PM~18972120
> *Haha it all came from you, hows the Caddy coming along? Any pics?
> *


ITS GETTING THERE NICE AND SLOW


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.GreenEyes 1, 64cutty 
LOVE THAT YEAR!!


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Nov 7 2010, 03:12 PM~19009162
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.GreenEyes 1, 64cutty
> LOVE THAT YEAR!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Nov 7 2010, 02:51 PM~19009016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Nov 8 2010, 10:27 AM~19015712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Nov 7 2010, 04:51 PM~19009016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Nov 7 2010, 11:08 PM~19013404
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Nov 7 2010, 04:51 PM~19009016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Oct 3 2010, 12:26 PM~18724446
> *Heres my 88,I rolled this bitch everywhere and she was good to me......so shes currently gettin a full makeover for next spring,Ill post pics for the cutty brothas when Im further along
> 
> 
> ...


ttt  
start on the body in the next week or so :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Nov 10 2010, 12:06 PM~19034255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 READY TO ROLL!!


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

I


> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Nov 10 2010, 11:10 AM~19034273
> *:0 READY TO ROLL!!
> *


Almost.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:scrutinize: wats engine an interior like :drama:


----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Nov 7 2010, 02:51 PM~19009016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Formerly Streetstyle!!!!! good luck wit that brah! got sum black 22inch staggers coming for the ls :wow: an anotha g thang n garage!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

SickSide c.c. Cutty


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

De Aquellas c.c. Cutty Orange County 








BadBoy's Convert Cutty








Uniques c.c."Tangerine Supreme" Cutty


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

those some bad ass cuttys


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 11 2010, 12:07 PM~19043143
> *De Aquellas c.c. Cutty Orange County
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 11 2010, 12:07 PM~19043143
> *De Aquellas c.c. Cutty Orange County
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Nov 9 2010, 10:07 AM~19024833
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN! 

CLEANN! :0 :cheesy: *


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Nov 11 2010, 03:09 PM~19044273
> *DAMN!
> 
> CLEANN!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


thanks pimpin......straight out the backyard :biggrin: .....ill have some more pics when i get further along again


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

F


> _Originally posted by twistedone_@Oct 31 2010, 02:28 AM~18951004
> *Wat up hommie
> I built this car like 2 years ago
> It was my daily
> ...


 :420:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrorida63_@Nov 11 2010, 01:05 AM~19040691
> *Formerly Streetstyle!!!!! good luck wit that brah! got sum black 22inch staggers coming for the ls :wow: an anotha g thang n garage!!! :biggrin:
> *


been a few but always in the game :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hint Of Mint (May 28, 2007)

ANY TRADES


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

BadBoy's Cutlass


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 71impala_@Nov 15 2010, 10:25 PM~19079016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

brand new cutlass parking lights still in gm boxes for sale $100 plus shipping
























also the front lower fender mouldings for sale also $65 plus shipping


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Nov 18 2010, 04:31 PM~19103963
> *brand new cutlass parking lights still in gm boxes for sale $100 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


i just got a set of those for my cuttdgogg,damn do they look nice when thier that clean with the chrome still on the border and the lens all bright.......good luck with the sale man


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

tight..


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Nov 7 2010, 02:51 PM~19009016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  love everything about it


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twistedone_@Oct 31 2010, 01:28 AM~18951004
> *Wat up hommie
> I built this car like 2 years ago
> It was my daily
> ...


 :wow: 
DAMN!


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twistedone_@Oct 31 2010, 01:28 AM~18951004
> *Wat up hommie
> I built this car like 2 years ago
> It was my daily
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I need a set of clear bumper lenses for a cutlass im working on need them to be mint condition or new pm with any info thanks guys ... any help welcome already tried gbodyparts.com


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Sup Pheeny,

Car looking good and nice meeting in Vegas!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 23 2010, 06:52 AM~19140956
> *Sup Pheeny,
> 
> Car looking good and nice meeting in Vegas!
> *


thanks bro! it was koo meeting you too and your Cutty is looking bad ass, hopefully one day i can see it in person. :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Nov 24 2010, 07:07 PM~19156153
> *thanks bro! it was koo meeting you too and your Cutty is looking bad ass, hopefully one day i can see it in person. :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS! and...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 23 2010, 12:25 PM~19143792
> *
> *


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Oct 3 2010, 05:22 PM~18725849
> *Kentucky project in the works...cutlass number 5
> 
> 
> ...


SIK gud luck


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has these for sale right now 







20.00 on the trim 








1 week old 200.00 for the car and extra


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

4 door oldsmol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Nov 28 2010, 08:58 PM~19186256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM SUPER CLEAN


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 2 2010, 11:23 AM~18718441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CUTTY IS MINE...REPRESENTING UNIQUE LADIES SDCC....THANKS FOR THE PICTURE javib760...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 1 2010, 10:27 PM~19216438
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


i hate covered back windows, shit looks horrible


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 2 2010, 01:49 AM~19217097
> *i hate covered back windows, shit looks horrible
> *


i would have to agree it looks empty


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

whould look clean with the regal side windows


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 07:03 PM~19202944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hells yea, thats bad ass


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 1 2010, 10:27 PM~19216438
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


SEEN ONE COVERED WITH VINYL, LOOKS LIKE SHIT.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 4 2010, 02:59 PM~19237450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cutty looks wicked


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 1 2010, 11:23 PM~19216400
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 6 2010, 08:43 PM~19258972
> *
> *


Thats my homie Lights Out's Cutlass,I did the setup in that bad bitch a few years ago :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Dec 7 2010, 04:36 PM~19265644
> *Thats my homie Lights Out's Cutlass,I did the setup in that bad bitch a few years ago :biggrin:
> *


any more pics? that looks badass!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 4 2010, 04:59 PM~19237450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


top 5 of the baddest g bodies built to date in my book


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 7 2010, 03:45 PM~19265716
> *any more pics? that looks badass!
> *


Ill put some up tonight when im on the home computer


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

daily


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SANCHEZ_@Dec 7 2010, 07:07 PM~19266491
> *daily
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MyHopper (May 5, 2009)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Dec 8 2010, 11:48 PM~19279836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 7 2010, 03:45 PM~19265716
> *any more pics? that looks badass!
> *


heeres a few more... another one from portland and one from a cruise around here


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Imrans cutty is badass!^^^


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 8 2010, 08:02 PM~19277898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats shits crazy looking looks like it getting ready to attack

i love it lol.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MyHopper_@Dec 8 2010, 10:27 PM~19279542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Dec 9 2010, 10:06 AM~19282903
> *heeres a few more... another one from portland and one from a cruise around here
> 
> 
> ...


nice! Thats such a badass ride!!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Nov 23 2010, 12:02 AM~19139283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CUTLASS HOMIE THATS ONE OF MY TOP FAVORITE CUTTYS OUT THERE


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 10 2010, 12:57 PM~19294040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THE COLORS!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 10 2010, 05:00 PM~19294061
> *LIKE THE COLORS!
> *



 its always been one of my local favorites..heres me hoppin against Big Herm..


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

they never put these into production how sad
http://cs.scaleautomag.com/scacs/forums/p/74753/803315.aspx


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 10 2010, 02:05 PM~19294093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this brown?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 10 2010, 03:00 PM~19294062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean! You have a pic of where those lines come thru on the bottom? Thinkin bout doin that on my monte.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider+Dec 10 2010, 05:51 PM~19294482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah man i dont..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

el compa guanajuato..


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 11 2010, 12:02 PM~19301317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean cutty but put 13's..


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 11 2010, 01:05 PM~19301329
> *clean cutty but put 13's..
> *


thanks bro, I'm still debating on 13's or 14's when i get the center golds.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 11 2010, 02:03 PM~19301847
> *thanks bro, I'm still debating on 13's or 14's when i get the center golds.
> *


orale thats cool homie every one got there own opinions but to me 13's on a g body look better but if u like 14's thats cool i say do 175's tho..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## MyHopper (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Dec 11 2010, 07:07 PM~19303957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Nov 20 2010, 02:14 PM~19118679
> * love everything about it
> *


thank ya sir :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 11 2010, 11:02 AM~19301317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT COLOR IS HARD! AND FUCK THAT 13'S 14'S BULLSHIT HOMIE. I THINK A CUTTY LOOKS BEAUTIFULL IN ALMOST ANY STANCE. (EXEPT DONKS! :biggrin: )


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

jus showin little by little... here`s da front undies an wat nots :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 12 2010, 04:15 PM~19308780
> *THAT COLOR IS HARD! AND FUCK THAT 13'S 14'S BULLSHIT HOMIE. I THINK A CUTTY LOOKS BEAUTIFULL IN ALMOST ANY STANCE. (EXEPT DONKS! :biggrin: )
> *


I hear you on the wheel sizes to each their own, everyone is gonna have an opinion either way I dig both 13's and 14's I just chose to start off with 14's when I started the project.


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 12 2010, 04:34 PM~19309220
> *I hear you on the wheel sizes to each their own, everyone is gonna have an opinion either way I dig both 13's and 14's I just chose to start off with 14's when I started the project.
> *


what color is your cutty??


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Dec 12 2010, 08:08 PM~19310315
> *what color is your cutty??
> *


it's a metallic brown from Nissan, It's still a work in progress I need to finish off the pinstripping and gold leafing.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 11 2010, 12:02 PM~19301317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean.. you got any engine bay pics?? 13s 14s.. it don't matter they both look good


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Dec 12 2010, 10:35 PM~19311814
> *damn thats clean.. you got any engine bay pics?? 13s 14s.. it don't matter they both look good
> *


thanks, my engine is stock right now, my goal is to do some chroming during the winter.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 12 2010, 04:34 PM~19309220
> *I hear you on the wheel sizes to each their own, everyone is gonna have an opinion either way I dig both 13's and 14's I just chose to start off with 14's when I started the project.
> *


I think 14's look better when you got the stock suspension & 13's if your lifted


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Dec 11 2010, 08:07 PM~19303957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

@ THE X-MAN TOY DRIVE SUNDAY.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 10 2010, 01:00 PM~19294062
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey guys need a little help. My 85 someone already striped motor down befor I got it. Mine is 85 with v6. I want to put power steering back on anyone have a pic whee I can see the brackets for the power steering.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 11 2010, 01:02 PM~19301317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE MAN!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 13 2010, 09:16 PM~19319877
> *Hey guys need a little help. My 85 someone already striped motor down befor I got it. Mine is 85 with v6. I want to put power steering back on anyone have a pic whee I can see the brackets for the power steering.
> *


when i bought mine the engine was striped. i went to a junk yard an took pics of a few cars that were still together. but i dont have the pics anymore . give that a try tho you will be able to see upclose what you looking for


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 14 2010, 12:03 AM~19320976
> *NICE RIDE MAN!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

NOT A LOW LOW BUT IS CLEAN


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 14 2010, 08:40 AM~19322311
> *NOT A LOW LOW BUT IS CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 10 2010, 04:42 PM~19294886
> *i dont know bro.. my homie had that brown mixed at the paint shop..
> nah man i dont..
> *


what happend to that 4 door


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 14 2010, 06:40 AM~19322311
> *NOT A LOW LOW BUT IS CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


Clean cutty but them big rims need to go


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 17 2010, 02:49 PM~19354511
> *Clean cutty but them big rims need to go
> *


naw looks clean, wheels are stagared car has a nice stance, nothing wrong with it


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

how rare is a diesel 81 cutlass, and how much can they be sold for? whats there value?


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LILPHATANDLOVINGIT_@Dec 18 2010, 11:30 AM~19360652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Dec 18 2010, 08:11 AM~19359880
> *how rare is a diesel 81 cutlass, and how much can they be sold for? whats there value?
> *


there unusual, i don't see much value in them yet, maybe if its in mint condition, if its a project it'd be a downfall because then most people would want to swap out the engine, or you can build an Eco friendly bio diesel lowrider. :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 18 2010, 01:09 PM~19361320
> *there unusual, i don't see much value in them yet, maybe if its in mint condition, if its a project it'd be a downfall because then most people would want to swap out the engine, or you can build an Eco friendly bio diesel lowrider. :biggrin:
> *


I'd say it's a good find, especially if you're in Ca....You can drop a 305/350 and not ever have to worry about smogging it cus it's already exempt from all the BS!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by stairman_@Jan 22 2010, 12:51 AM~16367754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

nothin fancy just a pic


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lookin for a cut dawg, but dont think ima find a running one in my price range. :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)




----------



## DOZER 62-64 (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Dec 21 2010, 06:51 PM~19388200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CUTLASS HOMIE. AND UR MONTE IS BAD ASS 2. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Dec 21 2010, 05:51 PM~19388200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOZER 62-64_@Dec 21 2010, 07:14 PM~19388416
> *NICE CUTLASS HOMIE. AND UR MONTE IS BAD ASS 2.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Dozer....Your rides are bad ass too homie. Gotta love that 62.


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 14 2010, 06:40 AM~19322311
> *NOT A LOW LOW BUT IS CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


Would be nice to have for a darily driver :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Dec 10 2010, 04:07 PM~19294108
> *they never put these into production how sad
> http://cs.scaleautomag.com/scacs/forums/p/74753/803315.aspx
> 
> ...



DAM ID BUY 100 OF THEM IF THEY WERE TO SELL THEM U CANT FIND NO CUTLASS MODEL CAR I FOUND A HOTWHEEL ONE TIME N I WAS SUPRISED :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 21 2010, 10:53 AM~19385090
> *lookin for a cut dawg, but dont think ima find a running one in my price range. :biggrin:
> *


youd be suprised look around they arent worth much


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Dec 22 2010, 05:52 PM~19397583
> *DAM ID BUY 100 OF THEM IF THEY WERE TO SELL THEM U CANT FIND NO CUTLASS MODEL CAR I FOUND A HOTWHEEL ONE TIME N I WAS SUPRISED :biggrin:
> *


x3!! THEIR UBUNDENT SOMEWHERE. U CANT MAKE A MOLD AND NOT EXPECT SOME CLIENTELE!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

* 88*


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

THESE ARE FROM LAST YEAR CHICANO PARK.
AMIGOS CC


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 22 2010, 09:40 PM~19399644
> *THESE ARE FROM LAST YEAR CHICANO PARK.
> AMIGOS CC
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

My two 87' s


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 22 2010, 10:40 PM~19399644
> *THESE ARE FROM LAST YEAR CHICANO PARK.
> AMIGOS CC
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## merenwijk (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 23 2010, 06:40 AM~19399644
> *THESE ARE FROM LAST YEAR CHICANO PARK.
> AMIGOS CC
> 
> ...


    
Anymore on this one? Info on set-up would also be appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 22 2010, 11:40 PM~19399644
> *THESE ARE FROM LAST YEAR CHICANO PARK.
> AMIGOS CC
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass cutty


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by merenwijk_@Dec 24 2010, 03:13 AM~19409566
> *
> Anymore on this one? Info on set-up would also be appreciated :biggrin:
> *


NAH HOMIE JUST THOSE PICS FROM THE SHOW.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

25.00 for all 4 pcs


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

25.00 forbnall 4


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

60.00 FOR THIS HEADED TO CRAIGSLSIT OC


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

SHITTY CAM BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

ANY ONE GOT A CUTTY 4SALE NEAR CHICAGO???


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA SHOCKER_@Dec 25 2010, 09:25 PM~19420783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA SHOCKER_@Dec 25 2010, 09:25 PM~19420783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 25 2010, 02:59 PM~19419363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS HOW MINE LOOKED, BEFORE THE MAKE OVER!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 25 2010, 05:23 PM~19419212
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i remember seeing this first hand , no frame from the differential back


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 23 2010, 12:40 AM~19399644
> *THESE ARE FROM LAST YEAR CHICANO PARK.
> AMIGOS CC
> 
> ...



Lovin your car! i miss my 77 i had when i was 16 everyday


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 25 2010, 05:53 PM~19419332
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2ManyGbodies_@Dec 27 2010, 03:06 PM~19432964
> *Lovin your car! i miss my 77 i had when i was 16 everyday
> *


NOT MINE DOG BUT YA THAT SHITS CLEAN AS HELL.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*MY '87*


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sig805_@Dec 25 2010, 07:17 PM~19420138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)

MY CUTTY OUT DA FIVE 0 FILTY


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

5500!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 30 2010, 12:20 AM~19456617
> *5500!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

OBO</span>


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

do they make LED tails for cuttys?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Dec 30 2010, 12:09 PM~19458927
> *:0
> *


I DONT WANT TO SELL I LUV CUTLASSES BUT I LUV 62 IMPALAS MORE AND THERES ONE CALLING MY NAME... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 29 2010, 12:41 AM~19445794
> *MY '87
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: very clean!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## royg62ss (Oct 5, 2010)

my new 86 i just got a week ago...holding it down in central fla...  

.net/pics/1012/PART951292978184528.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royg62ss_@Dec 31 2010, 05:20 PM~19470168
> *my new 86 i just got a week ago...holding it down in central fla...
> 
> .net/pics/1012/PART951292978184528.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by royg62ss_@Dec 31 2010, 04:20 PM~19470168
> *my new 86 i just got a week ago...holding it down in central fla...
> 
> .net/pics/1012/PART951292978184528.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 1 2011, 04:51 AM~19473043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone know how I could add a picture? I have one I would like to post.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 1 2011, 03:51 AM~19473043
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royg62ss_@Dec 31 2010, 04:20 PM~19470168
> *my new 86 i just got a week ago...holding it down in central fla...
> 
> 
> ...


nice, is that by any chance synergy green?


----------



## royg62ss (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 1 2011, 06:57 PM~19476814
> *nice, is that by any chance synergy green?
> *


its the green on the new camaro's...with some aztec gold kandy over it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royg62ss_@Jan 1 2011, 06:19 PM~19476990
> *its the green on the new camaro's...with some aztec gold kandy over it.. :biggrin:
> *


sweet yeah its synergy green then, knew it looked familiar.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Jan 3 2011, 12:44 AM~19488538
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


COOL LOOKING PIC.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESEDICE505_@Dec 29 2010, 08:18 PM~19453163
> *MY CUTTY OUT DA FIVE 0 FILTY
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful cutty


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 3 2011, 12:52 PM~19490859
> *COOL LOOKING PIC.
> *


thanks buddy


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

here's my 87 not as nice as alot of them i have seen on here but its still clean 
383 stroker 3inc exhust, dital dash pois rear end 3.73 gears 20's diamond white pereal with ghost flames a lot to do yet but still im happy wit it
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb147/383cutty/10_5_072.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb147/383cutty/Kristinspictures9111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb147/383cutty/DSCN1301.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
i have to get better pics


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones have a couple of parts for sale in my 2011 post for cutlass :biggrin: front chromes are coming


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

heres mine 79 olds. kutty. still have a ways too go though


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 6 2011, 04:52 AM~19519247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICKNESS.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 3 2011, 11:31 PM~19496505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Jan 4 2011, 04:33 PM~19501882
> *here's my 87  not as nice as  alot of them i have seen on here but its still clean
> 383 stroker 3inc exhust,  dital dash  pois rear end 3.73 gears 20's diamond white pereal with ghost flames a lot to do yet but still im happy wit it
> <img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb147/383cutty/10_5_072.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


clean ride and bad ass motor


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Jan 6 2011, 09:08 PM~19525739
> *clean ride and bad ass motor
> *


thanks homie, im still thinking about cutting it but with the motor and all the other stuff that is sone to it Im not real sure if it is wise I do have my box thats cut so its not like i CANT play both side  post sum pics of your ride looks pretty sick from what i can tell


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 6 2011, 09:29 PM~19525973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Im luvin the stanz on that cutty, there are so many sick ass cutty's on this thread  im so jealous, wish I had the $$$ to re do mine cause I WOULD I wish i could of got in to this shit when i was younger in stead of waiting till i was in my 60's good thing is my son ONE LUV got me into it Hes been doing it for a while now


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 6 2011, 08:29 PM~19525973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: sick car


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Jan 7 2011, 04:01 AM~19528834
> * :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Im luvin the stanz on that cutty, there are so many sick ass cutty's on this thread   im so jealous,  wish I had  the $$$ to re do mine cause I WOULD  I wish i could of got in to this shit  when i was younger in stead of waiting till i was in my 60's  good thing is  my son ONE LUV got me into it  Hes  been doing it for a while now
> *


 :wow: I THOUGHT I WAS OLD! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA SHOCKER_@Dec 25 2010, 09:25 PM~19420783
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT for the cuttys


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 09:53 AM~19538856
> *TTT for the cuttys
> *


 :thumbsup: TTVT for them CUTTYS


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Jan 7 2011, 06:01 AM~19528834
> * :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Im luvin the stanz on that cutty, there are so many sick ass cutty's on this thread   im so jealous,  wish I had  the $$$ to re do mine cause I WOULD  I wish i could of got in to this shit  when i was younger in stead of waiting till i was in my 60's  good thing is  my son ONE LUV got me into it  Hes  been doing it for a while now
> *


GOOD THING THERE IS NO AGE LIMIT..ALL ABOUT LOVE AND PRIDE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

its got potential. :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jan 9 2011, 12:49 PM~19547526
> *GOOD THING THERE IS NO AGE LIMIT..ALL ABOUT LOVE AND PRIDE.. :thumbsup:
> *


X87&84 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody have an 80 clip for sale? preferably the 442/calais if anybody can get me the 442/calais i got $$$


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68cut_@Jan 11 2011, 10:44 AM~19566284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68cut_@Jan 11 2011, 12:44 PM~19566284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin tight homie


----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Jan 4 2011, 04:33 PM~19501882
> *here's my 87  not as nice as  alot of them i have seen on here but its still clean
> 383 stroker 3inc exhust,  dital dash  pois rear end 3.73 gears 20's diamond white pereal with ghost flames a lot to do yet but still im happy wit it
> <img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb147/383cutty/10_5_072.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


LOVE THE WAY THE DASH LOOKS WITH DIGITAL GUAGES, ITS HARD TO FIND A G-BODY WITH A CLEAN DASH BOARD


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERO85_@Jan 11 2011, 11:57 PM~19572115
> *LOVE THE WAY THE DASH LOOKS WITH DIGITAL GUAGES, ITS HARD TO FIND A G-BODY WITH A CLEAN DASH BOARD
> *


thanks homie yea it really sets it off I also have to pods on the window brace for oil temp and tranny temp, the only thing is it is a bit hard on the eyes at nite but thanks to the dimmer it's worth it got a ways to go with it


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 6 2011, 08:26 PM~19525936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Jan 4 2011, 02:33 PM~19501882
> *here's my 87  not as nice as  alot of them i have seen on here but its still clean
> 383 stroker 3inc exhust,  dital dash  pois rear end 3.73 gears 20's diamond white pereal with ghost flames a lot to do yet but still im happy wit it
> <img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb147/383cutty/10_5_072.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


hey bro looking killer,i got a quick ? for you,where did you get your master cyl/brake booster from?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jan 13 2011, 07:30 PM~19590932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jan 13 2011, 08:30 PM~19590932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

heres my 84


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

side view


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alj22286_@Jan 16 2011, 11:13 PM~19616963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alj22286_@Jan 17 2011, 12:04 AM~19616882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this mofo is bad!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 16 2011, 11:08 PM~19617431
> *this mofo is bad!
> *



thanxs homie


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Jan 16 2011, 10:22 PM~19617065
> *:worship: :worship:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jan 14 2011, 11:22 AM~19595617
> *hey bro looking killer,i got a quick ? for you,where did you get your master cyl/brake booster from?
> *


if I remenber i got it here in town at speedway motors jegs has the same thing cheaper I think


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alj22286_@Jan 17 2011, 12:13 AM~19616963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 im diggen on the color bit you did :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Jan 17 2011, 01:47 PM~19621399
> *if I remenber i got  it here in town at speedway motors jegs has the same thing  cheaper I think
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alj22286_@Jan 16 2011, 10:04 PM~19616882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE HOMIE.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alj22286_@Jan 17 2011, 12:13 AM~19616963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alj22286_@Jan 16 2011, 11:13 PM~19616963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 18 2011, 03:12 PM~19631988
> *looks good homie!
> *


Whats good loc,did u ever get that clip on your ride?


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 18 2011, 12:12 PM~19630366
> *REAL NICE HOMIE.
> *



TY


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 15 2011, 12:54 AM~19602637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love that fukin car


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alj22286_@Jan 17 2011, 12:13 AM~19616963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super clean :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:biggrin: my new toy :biggrin:


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Jan 18 2011, 07:38 PM~19634569
> *super clean :thumbsup:
> *



thanxs homes. as soon as the weather clears up in central cali i'll post some pics of the engine bling :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my new gbody


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 20 2011, 06:07 AM~19647504
> *my new gbody
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE, BUT DONT LET OT GET AHOLD OF THAT MURAL PIC! :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 20 2011, 10:50 AM~19648019
> *REAL NICE, BUT DONT LET OT GET AHOLD OF THAT MURAL PIC! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 14 2011, 11:54 PM~19602637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE LOOKING GOOD HOMEBOY
WHEN U COMING BACK OVER HERE


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Jan 21 2011, 08:18 PM~19662950
> *SUP HOMIE LOOKING GOOD HOMEBOY
> WHEN U COMING BACK OVER HERE
> *



:biggrin: thanks bro! not sure when i'll be back down that way but i will be back. Bakersfield has some bad ass rides and knows how to put on some cool shows. good lookin' out on the cleaning supplies  gracias carnal!


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

87 cutty el peligroso


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jan 18 2011, 06:55 PM~19633414
> *Whats good loc,did u ever get that clip on your ride?
> *


not yet homie.. havent even touched the ride in a good minute, but the clip will be going on this spring tho


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 14 2011, 10:54 PM~19602637
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 22 2011, 11:23 AM~19667284
> *not yet homie.. havent even touched the ride in a good minute, but the clip will be going on this spring tho
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

any pics of cuttys wit phantom tops?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 22 2011, 09:30 AM~19665985
> *87 cutty el peligroso
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jan 24 2011, 12:40 AM~19680324
> *any pics of cuttys wit phantom tops?
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jan 24 2011, 12:40 AM~19680324
> *any pics of cuttys wit phantom tops?
> *


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 14 2011, 11:54 PM~19602637
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damnnn thats a nice one...


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

Got this for sale, came off an 442... PM me if anyone is interested..


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

my homeboys cutty


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Another one of the homies Cutts


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jan 27 2011, 07:37 AM~19711364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

DeAquellas cc Cutlass









LilFreddy's Convert Cutty









Deja Blue Cutty from SickSide cc


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jan 27 2011, 08:43 AM~19711395
> *Another one of the homies Cutts
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jan 27 2011, 07:36 AM~19711361
> *my homeboys cutty
> 
> 
> ...


this cutlass is nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalez_@Jan 27 2011, 08:52 PM~19716619
> *this cutlass is nice
> *



Thanks homie and eveyone that is showing love


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jan 24 2011, 12:40 AM~19680324
> *any pics of cuttys wit phantom tops?
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

cell pic :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@Dec 30 2010, 01:23 PM~19459022
> *OBO</span>
> 
> 
> ...


WOULD YOU SELL THE THE BUMPER KIT???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lucas93 (Feb 21, 2010)

LilFreddy's Convert Cutty









:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
fucker looks bad ass


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

does any of my cutlass homies have a nos 86 cutlass hood and front panel emblem for sale?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 07:57 AM~19744527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS C.C


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX+Jan 27 2011, 07:37 AM~19711364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  roll it just like that


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jan 31 2011, 12:24 PM~19746165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Jan 31 2011, 02:37 PM~19746644
> * roll it just like that
> *


:yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marky3+Jan 31 2011, 11:18 AM~19745677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marky3+Jan 31 2011, 11:18 AM~19745677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick cuttys


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marky3_@Jan 31 2011, 01:24 PM~19746165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: well done :biggrin:


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 31 2011, 03:11 PM~19746919
> *Sick cuttys
> *


  fo real :wow:


----------



## SickSide83 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 27 2011, 12:01 PM~19713255
> *DeAquellas cc Cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 08:57 AM~19744527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like that color choice, clean car bruh :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Jan 31 2011, 11:27 PM~19753272
> *like that color choice, clean car bruh :thumbsup:
> *


*not my ride  but da cutty is clean* :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 1 2011, 10:33 AM~19755902
> *
> *


stfu & gtfo :angry:


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jan 28 2011, 12:21 AM~19719913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Feb 1 2011, 11:31 PM~19763273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Jan 31 2011, 03:37 PM~19746644
> *:thumbsup: really nice work :worship:
> roll it just like that
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@Feb 2 2011, 12:31 AM~19763273
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Feb 1 2011, 10:42 AM~19756322
> *stfu & gtfo :angry:
> *


 :angry: OH SHIT I THOUGHT THIS WAS THE BASEMENT. :happysad:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 2 2011, 08:33 PM~19771955
> *:angry: OH SHIT I THOUGHT THIS WAS THE BASEMENT. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

Posted this in paint. Thot id ask the Cutty fam too.....

Im getting ready to paint my 83 cutty. My OG 1/4 vinyl top is in good condition so i am planning on keeping it and using SEM to change the color.

I started by removing the moulding that goes around the vinyl and in the proccess broke about half the clips.

My question is.... is their a trick or tool used to remove the mouldings without breaking the clips. Also how do i re-install them when im ready. Clips first? Clips and moulding together? I wanna do this right cuz the junkyard clips are in limited supply.


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Feb 2 2011, 12:46 PM~19767259
> *nice ride
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Feb 2 2011, 06:48 PM~19770731
> *NICE  :biggrin:
> *


gracias


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 04:28 AM~19793579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This ones always been one of my favorites :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 05:28 AM~19793579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car blings


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

LilFreddy's Convert Cutty









THIS IS ONE BADASS CUTTY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 03:28 AM~19793579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS LOVED THIS CUTTY.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Feb 5 2011, 02:11 PM~19795717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

heres a teaser of my 88,sorry about the editing,saving the colour for later :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 03:28 AM~19793579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: . . thank you for thinking of my ride Fam!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Feb 5 2011, 10:12 AM~19794775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 . . Means alot that other riders still digg the Ride! . . I thank you!

By Lowriding standards I've had it around for a long time, but it looks and runs and sounds just as good as the first day; she still places at the shows and I definetly don't plan to stop! Hope it has inspired some, like others have inspired me.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 6 2011, 11:32 AM~19801139
> *heres a teaser of my 88,sorry about the editing,saving the colour for later :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 6 2011, 12:15 PM~19801476
> *. . Means alot that other riders still digg the Ride!  . . I thank you!
> 
> By Lowriding standards I've had it around for a long time, but it looks and runs and sounds just as good as the first day; she still places at the shows and I definetly don't plan to stop! Hope it has inspired some, like others have inspired me.
> *


Definitiey an inspirational car


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 6 2011, 11:15 AM~19801476
> *. . Means alot that other riders still digg the Ride!  . . I thank you!
> 
> By Lowriding standards I've had it around for a long time, but it looks and runs and sounds just as good as the first day; she still places at the shows and I definetly don't plan to stop! Hope it has inspired some, like others have inspired me.
> *


NICE! I MIGHT NEED SOME TIPS ON THAT HOLLYWOOD TOP, THINKING ABOUT DOIN IT TO MINE. :biggrin:


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

> LilFreddy's Convert Cutty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 04:28 AM~19793579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: badass car


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 7 2011, 08:22 AM~19807752
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sig805_@Feb 5 2011, 12:39 PM~19795216
> *LilFreddy's Convert Cutty
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 6 2011, 12:02 PM~19801347
> *:thumbsup:  . . thank you for thinking of my ride Fam!
> *


dam how much rides u got/


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Feb 7 2011, 08:25 AM~19807784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . For _Ridin'_ purposes, just the _Foolish_ cutty, and now also the _Criminal_ '59 !


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 04:28 AM~19793579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Feb 8 2011, 11:23 AM~19818681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 05:28 AM~19793579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this car a few years ago at a show, it is definitely top notch. very nice very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Feb 8 2011, 12:23 PM~19818681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 8 2011, 09:58 AM~19817594
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good homie? clip should be going on within the next couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Feb 9 2011, 06:11 PM~19830791
> *I saw this car a few years ago at a show, it is definitely top notch. very nice  very clean  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 08:57 AM~19744527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh thats fucken clean right there boy...


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jan 27 2011, 07:36 AM~19711361
> *my homeboys cutty
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jan 27 2011, 07:37 AM~19711364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good job....


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 05:28 AM~19793579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 SICK SICK SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 13 2011, 11:52 AM~19857917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


again SICK SICK SICK :biggrin:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 13 2011, 10:52 AM~19857917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE, THAT IS ONE BAD BITCH RIGHT THERE ....


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 13 2011, 10:52 AM~19857917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> > LilFreddy's Convert Cutty
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Sterling018 (Feb 14, 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sterling018_@Feb 14 2011, 03:44 PM~19868271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin blue homie :wow:


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 03:28 AM~19793579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 



bad ass cutty!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sterling018 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Feb 14 2011, 03:36 PM~19868635
> *good lookin blue homie :wow:
> *


Thanks man


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Game Face 55%done


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## ELCAMINOS_ONSITE (Feb 5, 2011)

i have a center councel 4 a cutty up 4 sale!!
pm me 4 more in fo and pics


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin: :yes:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

WHUT UP PACO?


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sterling018_@Feb 14 2011, 02:44 PM~19868271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice fuckin paint.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Feb 16 2011, 04:37 PM~19885859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i havent seen one like this in a while. does the center part have cover?


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:biggrin: my lil girl playin with the sitches in my cutty :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Feb 16 2011, 05:30 PM~19886840
> *i havent seen one like this in a while. does the center part have cover?
> *


 no it doesn't have a cover for the center...... i only drive it on those nice summer dayz!!! it's my project tht im still working on...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Feb 16 2011, 03:37 PM~19885859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Feb 17 2011, 04:31 PM~19894532
> *no it doesn't have a cover for the center...... i only drive it on those nice summer dayz!!! it's my project tht im still working on...
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

quick question homies... if i was to take off the vynil part of the roof, which mouldings would i need to get for a hardtop? 

any helps appreciated  :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

the one around the back window from a baldy


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 18 2011, 03:57 PM~19903444
> *the one around the back window from a baldy
> *


are those side windows the same moulding?


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Feb 16 2011, 03:37 PM~19885859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 18 2011, 03:10 PM~19903557
> *are those side windows the same moulding?
> *


they should be the same i helped my homie shave his and we used the same side windows


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 18 2011, 05:01 PM~19903954
> *they should be the same i helped my homie shave his and we used the same side windows
> *


wicked homie.. thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 18 2011, 05:01 PM~19903954
> *they should be the same i helped my homie shave his and we used the same side windows
> *


 :nono: :nono: 

They will both fit the hole BUT, hardtop 1/4 glass has an outer gasket that seals directly with the painted sail panel, whereas the vynil glass doesn't.

The vynil acts as a sealer-gasket.

I've done two of my own (including the IMPERIAL INDIAN in my signature) and helped out on a few


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 18 2011, 06:25 PM~19905124
> *:nono:  :nono:
> 
> They will both fit the hole BUT, hardtop 1/4 glass has an outer gasket that seals directly with the painted sail panel, whereas the vynil glass doesn't.
> ...


Like I said in my previous post....they should and have worked before,thanks for your addional imput though


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Feb 16 2011, 04:37 PM~19885859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....., anymore pics? :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

can anyone help me with some street regal trunk pics (or other gbodys) :dunno: I know I'm trying to get 50 lbs of shit in a 10 lb sack but it is what it is and any help will be appricated :h5:
trying to squeeze 4 pumps, 10-12 batts, a 5th wheel and a little music too :x:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Do you plan on having a back seat....thats a tight fit


----------



## mannyfresh1983 (Jan 13, 2009)

just added the 13's


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 16 2011, 10:23 AM~19883575
> * WHUT UP PACO?
> *


wut up dog.. quit my job again.. now im workin at aj usa auto inc..
:biggrin: 

keep gettin tired of the bullshit.. jaja


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cheech Marin_@Feb 20 2011, 08:31 AM~19915308
> *can anyone help me with some street regal trunk pics (or other gbodys) :dunno: I know I'm trying to get 50 lbs of shit in a 10 lb sack but it is what it is and any help will be appricated :h5:
> trying to squeeze 4 pumps, 10-12 batts, a 5th wheel and a little music too :x:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361251


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 21 2011, 11:22 AM~19922581
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361251
> *


thanks homie.... I knew mrgreeneyes had what I needed :420: :h5:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 21 2011, 04:18 PM~19925820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!! Real CLASSY :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

my old 87


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 21 2011, 08:29 PM~19927827
> *my old 87
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 21 2011, 07:35 PM~19927918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 21 2011, 05:13 PM~19925774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this cutty is one of the ones that made me finish my old t top


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 21 2011, 08:29 PM~19927827
> *my old 87
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 21 2011, 08:35 PM~19927918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 one of the cleanest


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Feb 22 2011, 07:18 AM~19931522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props homies,I miss her....she was the first car I ever painted,but I fell for a 88 which is under the knife as we speak  :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Oct 3 2010, 11:26 AM~18724446
> *Heres my 88,I rolled this bitch everywhere and she was good to me......so shes currently gettin a full makeover for next spring,Ill post pics for the cutty brothas when Im further along
> 
> 
> ...











No more driving her in the snow :no:


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 21 2011, 08:35 PM~19927918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the exhaust on this cutlass is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 23 2011, 10:10 AM~19940671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: looks real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 23 2011, 10:10 AM~19940671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wicked homie! Looks good! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 23 2011, 10:10 AM~19940671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i need help from ym cutlass homies

i want to buy one of these billet steering wheels!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Billet-stee...sQ5fAccessories

what adapter will fit?

it has 36 teeths too like chevy but its a telescopic right?

thats the one i have









so wich adapter will fit


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 23 2011, 02:52 PM~19942591
> *i need help from ym cutlass homies
> 
> i want to buy one of these billet steering wheels!
> ...


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421+Feb 23 2011, 12:08 PM~19941839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies,glad u like it....BYB going down....just waiting for a warm day so the belly and firewall can get sprayed.....should be out for the summer....single pump street car :yes: uffin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:0 nice


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Feb 23 2011, 10:49 PM~19946346
> *:0 nice
> *


 :biggrin: thanks!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 23 2011, 10:47 PM~19946325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:
Fuckin awesome.........., anymore pics?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

normie your car is sick man!!! did you make those grilles yourself? uffin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Feb 24 2011, 12:09 AM~19947134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! nah bro the grills were custom hand made by "The Grill Master" Greg DeAlba at Mario's Autoworks


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 24 2011, 01:23 AM~19947531
> *normie your car is sick man!!!  did you make those grilles yourself? uffin:
> *


here's a better pic of the grilles :biggrin:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 24 2011, 02:39 AM~19947602
> *thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: not a blue fan but this car just changed that - lovin it :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 24 2011, 12:39 AM~19947602
> *thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 23 2011, 11:41 PM~19947620
> *here's a better pic of the grilles  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks gangsta bro,for me it gives the round smoothness of the euro clip a more bold squared off look without taking away the round smoothness that we all love...along with the shaved header emblem makes for a sexy front end :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 23 2011, 08:30 PM~19946100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

one from central coast califas


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: hubcaps


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Feb 24 2011, 03:09 PM~19951318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 something SPECIAL about that look well done homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Feb 24 2011, 02:09 PM~19951318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Feb 24 2011, 02:09 PM~19951318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: that's looks badass!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 24 2011, 11:08 AM~19949477
> *that looks gangsta bro,for me it gives the round smoothness of the euro clip a more bold squared off look without taking away the round smoothness that we all love...along with the shaved header emblem makes for a sexy front end :biggrin:
> *






















:biggrin: thanks!


----------



## hittheswitch808 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 21 2011, 08:35 PM~19927918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN GANGSTA!!!!!!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Feb 24 2011, 05:23 PM~19953310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pimpin...that one in your pic is lookin prettys sexy.....add her to the fest


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Feb 24 2011, 02:09 PM~19951318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's clean


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

My brother has had about five or six regals and cuttys with that look. 175/75/14 shaved hercules and hubcaps. I'll post pictures of other ones. Not that he didnt like rims but that just looks gangster.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

ROCKED MINE LIKE THAT FOR THE LONGEST. THAT SHITS OG STYLE!! STILL GOT THEM TOO, LIKE 8 HUBS. :biggrin:


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Feb 24 2011, 02:09 PM~19951318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats sick always wanted to do this to my cutlass before i sold it. got any more pics?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383+Feb 13 2011, 06:21 AM~19857121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Wonder if its still around...

My old baby..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 06:52 PM~19968403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 05:52 PM~19968403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 04:49 PM~19968385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY SHOULDA MADE THIS ON THE KNIGHTG RIDER INSTEAD OF THE FIRETURD


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 27 2011, 03:14 PM~19973434
> *THEY SHOULDA MADE THIS ON THE KNIGHTG RIDER INSTEAD OF THE FIRETURD
> *


OH YEAH...


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 05:41 PM~19968348
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS PIC...


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 21 2011, 08:35 PM~19927918
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 28 2011, 12:14 AM~19977335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 27 2011, 11:14 PM~19977335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 27 2011, 10:14 PM~19977335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE RIGHT HERE. :wow: ANYMORE?


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Feb 24 2011, 03:09 PM~19951318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: This one is badass too. :wow:
Please keep the og hubbies. :x:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 06:52 PM~19968403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 06:24 PM~19968252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody got any extra clean amber colored front bumper lights for sale?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

anyone have a top view pic of a cutlass?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 28 2011, 05:05 PM~19981909
> *anyone have a top view pic of a cutlass?
> *


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 28 2011, 04:05 PM~19981909
> *anyone have a top view pic of a cutlass?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 28 2011, 03:05 PM~19981909
> *anyone have a top view pic of a cutlass?
> *











WITH MY SECURITY GAURDS! :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

my lil bucket :happysad:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 1 2011, 01:09 PM~19989468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Feb 24 2011, 02:09 PM~19951318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

SolitoS CC Arizona


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

bad pic.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Mar 1 2011, 07:40 PM~19992553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that og hubcap look is badass..!!!


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 10 2011, 05:43 PM~19838725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that air bags I see?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 1 2011, 02:09 PM~19989468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got to Gaurd those cutty's at all cost :biggrin: :thumbsup: I cant afford the guards so I hide mine alot :wow: j/p I like that shot


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 2 2011, 08:05 AM~19996611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEFORE THE MAKEOVER?


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 2 2011, 10:33 AM~19996760
> *BEFORE THE MAKEOVER?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Mar 1 2011, 08:40 PM~19992553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta clearer pic of this?


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

HEY HERE'S MY LINK TO CRAIGSLIST.....I KNOW THIS AINT THE CLASSIFIEDS BUT HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED SOMETHING...


http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/pts/2243288664.html (auto parts)


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Mar 1 2011, 09:40 PM~19992553
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gotta love the cutlass on the hub caps love them bitches :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Couple from this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 2 2011, 04:55 PM~19999740
> *Couple from this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 2 2011, 05:55 PM~19999740
> *Couple from this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: the rides lookin' good rivman! hopefully you can take it out to Vegas this year :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 2 2011, 05:55 PM~19999740
> *Couple from this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Luv this ride.


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

shots of my ride..almost done.i think i want to add more patterns and leafing..












































frame off ride.100% frame wrapp. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 2 2011, 01:00 AM~19994714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EL PELIGROSO nice


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 2 2011, 10:05 AM~19996611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just bought another one today... Going to be parting it out though.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

here is my ride


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 2 2011, 11:04 PM~20003027
> *here is my ride
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *CLEAN!*


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 2 2011, 10:04 PM~20003027
> *here is my ride
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 2 2011, 10:05 PM~20003045
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CLEAN!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by reglos84_@Mar 2 2011, 06:19 PM~20000848
> *EL PELIGROSO nice
> *


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 21 2011, 05:25 PM~19925873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat kinda door handles r those, dont think ive ever seen them done differently besides shaved


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 2 2011, 09:09 PM~20003092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SUPER CLEAN.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 5 2011, 04:28 AM~19793579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: what are those head lights off


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

my computer is fucking up .i meant to say what year of car are those head lights off of,that looks nice


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Mar 3 2011, 07:01 PM~20010372
> *my computer is fucking up .i meant to say what year of car are those head lights off of,that looks nice
> *



X82


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 2 2011, 11:09 PM~20003092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Mar 3 2011, 10:01 PM~20010372
> *my computer is fucking up .i meant to say what year of car are those head lights off of,that looks nice
> *


caprice headlights like a 90-91 model.last years of the box was also told one time that maybe a celebrity may fit certain years just need to measure and hit the junkyards..


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

quick question 4 u guys...if all goes well in fixin 2 trabe a lux sport clip...4 a cutty euro clip...but the cutty clip has a cracked headlight...but a homie has that same light in mint comdition n said i can have it...problem is dat its a lux monty light...does this fit into da cutty clip ??? ...any help would b appreciated...


----------



## STACKIN CHEDDAR (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Mar 4 2011, 08:59 PM~20018718
> *quick question 4 u guys...if all goes well in fixin 2 trabe a lux sport clip...4 a cutty euro clip...but the cutty clip has a cracked headlight...but a homie has that same light in mint comdition n said i can have it...problem is dat its a lux monty light...does this fit into da cutty clip ???  ...any help would b appreciated...
> *


uhh let me think.... no :wow:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tri shittys_@Mar 5 2011, 12:02 AM~20018754
> *uhh let me think.... no  :wow:
> *




i wuz jus wonderin cuz they look da same but i aint got one of each 2 compair side by side...how they diff mounting points ,longer ,dept...its a free light hopin id b able 2 use it...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

His & Hers


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

HIS & HERS  








FRESHLY WAXED


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alj22286_@Mar 6 2011, 12:14 PM~20027456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More plz.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alj22286_@Mar 6 2011, 11:14 AM~20027456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Mar 5 2011, 08:17 PM~20024406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2011, 03:25 PM~20028786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2011, 04:25 PM~20028786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dope ride


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

THANKS TO ISLAND SUNSET FOR THE FLICKS! IN TRAFFIC HOMIES!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 6 2011, 08:31 PM~20030982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 7 2011, 06:39 AM~20033705
> *nice pics homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2011, 03:25 PM~20028786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 2 2011, 04:55 PM~19999740
> *Couple from this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 8 2011, 01:25 AM~20039928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My inspo


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2011, 01:26 AM~20039937
> *My inspo
> *


THANKS CANT WAIT TO SEE URS HOMIE


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

i got a 84 cutlass supreme for sale hella clean inside and out got tags on it
its grey inside a oak grain steering wheel gots a strong v8 and trannyhas a lots of wevos  and fukn stabbs sitting on stock rallys the whole car stock i got a bad ass alarms system for those thefts jajaj brand new custom drive shaft 
im looking to get 1800 or obo perro money talks so let me know  must see first thow
the machine inside is 327 with a turbo 400 tranny
gots new dual exghust put on its beasty and has the beasty sound 
a good daily or wat ever u want let me know we kan work something out 
money talks and we all know bullshit walks will post pics of the engine and the inside 
pm me for more info


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 8 2011, 12:25 AM~20039928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Mar 1 2011, 07:40 PM~19992553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam what size of tires did u use loos better then spokes :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 2 2011, 03:55 PM~19999740
> *Couple from this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 8 2011, 08:40 AM~20041085
> *nice!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Tire size on that gray one with stocks are 175/75/14 hercules


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

*88 CUTTY COMING SOON*


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Mar 4 2011, 09:43 AM~20014052
> *caprice headlights like a 90-91 model.last years of the box was also told one time that maybe a celebrity may fit certain years just need to measure and hit the junkyards..
> *


 :thumbsup: That shit look tight i want to do that to my 84 cutlass


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

LOVE THIS FEST


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

any one have a nice set of fender trim i need all four, send me a pm with a price


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SSWRVIN_@Mar 8 2011, 11:34 PM~20048488
> *88 CUTTY COMING SOON
> *


Post some pics homie...Im workin on a 88 right now aswell :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 8 2011, 12:25 AM~20039928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: clean!!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 2 2011, 09:05 AM~19996611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 7 2011, 05:39 PM~20037194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I lOVE THE STANDS`


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 9 2011, 12:01 PM~20051072
> *
> *


 :wow: looking good i alway's have liked this cutlass :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 9 2011, 11:41 PM~20056533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass pic!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 10 2011, 09:02 PM~20063659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Euro cutty grilles for sale. :uh:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1987-88-NOS...=item4aa95fe7c2


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i want that fuckin grills but not for that price

i allready got the bezels in NOS


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 11 2011, 03:14 PM~20069052
> *i want that fuckin grills but not for that price
> 
> i allready got the bezels in NOS
> *


:roflmao:

I knew of a guy that had some NOS euro bezels but they were too damn expensive.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

Where the t top.riders at . This topic makes me miss my cutty .i think ima get one


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 11 2011, 03:30 PM~20069121
> *Where the t top riders at . This topic makes me miss my cutty .i think ima get one
> *


:wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 10 2011, 09:02 PM~20063659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 11 2011, 02:16 PM~20069070
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I knew of a guy that had some NOS euro bezels but they were too damn expensive.
> *



i payed 200 for a pair NOS in the box :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 10 2011, 11:02 PM~20063659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 10 2011, 08:02 PM~20063659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I like em NICE, SIMPLE AND CLEAN


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2011, 12:41 AM~20056533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 8 2011, 12:25 AM~20039928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS FUCKING SICK


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 13 2011, 05:55 PM~20082607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 13 2011, 04:55 PM~20082607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 10 2011, 09:02 PM~20063659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

any pics of the one behind your cutty? :cheesy:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy57_@Mar 14 2011, 05:29 PM~20090180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 28 2010, 10:41 PM~19445794
> *MY '87
> 
> 
> ...


*nice....*


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Mar 10 2011, 08:05 AM~20057830
> *:wow:  looking good i alway's have liked this cutlass :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 13 2011, 04:55 PM~20082607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my new cutlass 88


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 10 2011, 09:02 PM~20063659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE? TOO CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 07:04 AM~20104556
> *my new cutlass 88
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 08:04 AM~20104556
> *my new cutlass 88
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shinny grill


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 07:04 AM~20104556
> *my new cutlass 88
> 
> 
> ...


*looks clean.......*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 13 2011, 07:28 PM~20082784
> *THIS ONE IS FUCKING SICK
> *


looks like mine :scrutinize:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 08:04 AM~20104556
> *my new cutlass 88
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 16 2011, 07:04 AM~20104556
> *my new cutlass 88
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alj22286_@Mar 6 2011, 11:14 AM~20027456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


helllllllllll yahhhhh


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

heres my old 85 salon i sold it not to long ago but i might b getting it back soon hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

any pics of cuttys wit phantom tops? or with custom grills


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 8 2011, 04:44 AM~20040354
> *THANKS CANT WAIT TO SEE URS HOMIE
> *


It aint gonna come close to yours but it will be clean


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Mar 17 2011, 07:34 AM~20112217
> *looks like mine :scrutinize:
> *


U AINT LYING? 

THIS IS URS










THIS IS MINE. MAD PROPS UN URS BTW


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 18 2011, 04:01 AM~20119634
> *U AINT LYING?
> 
> THIS IS URS
> ...


very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2011, 03:15 PM~20115503
> *helllllllllll yahhhhh
> *


Thanks Homie  

ima post some more pics soon


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 19 2011, 01:48 PM~20129178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 17 2011, 10:57 PM~20118625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

Any body have any cutty's painted charcoal gray??


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Mar 19 2011, 03:35 PM~20130039
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 18 2011, 02:01 AM~20119634
> *U AINT LYING?
> 
> THIS IS URS
> ...


l :wow: :wow: :wow: 
TWINS :cheesy:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 18 2011, 02:01 AM~20119634
> *U AINT LYING?
> 
> THIS IS URS
> ...


NICE..


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2011, 06:26 PM~20029937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BAD..


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

HADNT POSTED PICS OF IT WITH THE BUMPER KIT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 21 2011, 01:30 AM~20140370
> *HADNT POSTED PICS OF IT WITH THE BUMPER KIT
> 
> 
> ...


booty kit looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 21 2011, 01:30 AM~20140370
> *HADNT POSTED PICS OF IT WITH THE BUMPER KIT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy57_@Mar 14 2011, 03:29 PM~20090180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIGGER PICS OF YOUR AVI PLEASE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

my brothers old 85


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 22 2011, 02:16 PM~20153259
> *my brothers old 85
> 
> 
> ...


I like the sleepy eyes :420:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 22 2011, 06:46 PM~20154454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mayto15 (Mar 22, 2011)

LIFESTILE MEXICALI BAJA CALIFORNIA


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2011, 04:25 PM~20115568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my 88


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 17 2011, 05:31 PM~20115241
> *:cheesy:  nice
> *



:thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 06:41 PM~20171920
> *my 88
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 22 2011, 03:16 PM~20153259
> *my brothers old 85
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 my brother has a 4 door too but no spokes. got any more pics?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Mar 19 2011, 09:44 PM~20132099
> *Any body have any cutty's painted charcoal gray??
> *


I shot my t top charcoal grey I'll find some pics of it


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 1 2011, 02:06 PM~19989924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the head lights euro caprice lights?


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> HADNT POSTED PICS OF IT WITH THE BUMPER KIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> > HADNT POSTED PICS OF IT WITH THE BUMPER KIT
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LSANDOVAL006 (Feb 7, 2007)

My homies Ride. I mean the Cutty not the girl. He wishes!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 25 2011, 06:07 PM~20180890
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 05:41 PM~20171920
> *my 88
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean homie!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 25 2011, 08:07 PM~20180890
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 26 2011, 05:02 PM~20187752
> *what color is that?
> *


BLUE. You blind foo?? :uh:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 26 2011, 11:21 PM~20189465
> *BLUE.  You blind foo?? :uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 05:41 PM~20171920
> *my 88
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Mar 19 2011, 09:44 PM~20132099
> *Any body have any cutty's painted charcoal gray??
> *


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Mar 26 2011, 09:23 PM~20189487
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 26 2011, 11:21 PM~20189465
> *BLUE.  You blind foo?? :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's my 84! I'm a broke rider! Hahaha! :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 22 2011, 02:16 PM~20153259
> *my brothers old 85
> 
> 
> ...


wonder if these header panels would fit a 78 cutlass


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Would love to see some older Cuttys being built. Any A-bodies out there?

Here's mine. 67.

Photo taken by Mark Kawakami yesterday in Sylmar.


----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 27 2011, 10:47 AM~20192839
> *Would love to see some older Cuttys being built.  Any A-bodies out there?
> 
> Here's mine. 67.
> ...


BAD ASS.


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 27 2011, 10:47 AM~20192839
> *Would love to see some older Cuttys being built.  Any A-bodies out there?
> 
> Here's mine. 67.
> ...



NICE RIDE HOMIE.. Is this a valley ride??


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 26 2011, 11:58 AM~20185342
> *thats clean homie!!!
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Mar 26 2011, 11:49 PM~20189727
> *
> 
> 
> *



Thnks :biggrin:


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 27 2011, 12:47 PM~20192839
> *Would love to see some older Cuttys being built.  Any A-bodies out there?
> 
> Here's mine. 67.
> ...


Hey Eryk, I still have to send you the photos I took from the GNRS with you and your award. The car is lookin' good and I am starting to see it everywhere. Alrato vato....Marcos


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Mar 25 2011, 12:11 AM~20174105
> *:0  my brother has a 4 door too but no spokes. got any more pics?
> *



ill try to find some more :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 27 2011, 07:25 AM~20191216
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Mar 17 2011, 08:40 PM~20118431
> *any pics of cuttys wit phantom tops? or with custom grills
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 05:41 PM~20171920
> *my 88
> 
> 
> ...


*clean !!*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 26 2011, 09:21 PM~20189465
> *BLUE.  You blind foo?? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 27 2011, 11:47 AM~20192839
> *Would love to see some older Cuttys being built.  Any A-bodies out there?
> 
> Here's mine. 67.
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 27 2011, 08:33 PM~20196850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wicked pic!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Mar 24 2011, 08:41 PM~20171920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats my boys and i went to see it yesterday and that bitch is cleaner than clean, if i had the money it would be in my front yard :biggrin:


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

heres a few pics of mine getting a ls1 and lightningrods :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 27 2011, 11:38 PM~20197543
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 27 2011, 11:47 AM~20192839
> *Would love to see some older Cuttys being built.  Any A-bodies out there?
> 
> Here's mine. 67.
> ...


LOVE THAT PAINT!!!


----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by flawless86_@Mar 28 2011, 05:58 PM~20204643
> *heres a few pics of mine getting a ls1 and lightningrods :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mayto15_@Mar 24 2011, 03:42 PM~20171088
> *
> 
> LIFESTILE MEXICALI BAJA CALIFORNIA
> *


  SIMON ESE PURO BAJA CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 29 2011, 08:03 PM~20213815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

MY 84 CUTLASS PROJECT COMING OUT IN AUGUST OR SOONER FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN DALLAS TX

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/DLRphoto03221133.jpg
[IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/Sk!llZph03011151_1.jpg
[IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/1110101311.jpg


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

MY 84 CUTLASS PROJECT COMING OUT IN AUGUST OR SOONER FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN DALLAS TX


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Mar 27 2011, 11:47 AM~20192839
> *Would love to see some older Cuttys being built.  Any A-bodies out there?
> 
> Here's mine. 67.
> ...


Nice ride homie


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 29 2011, 09:03 PM~20213815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 29 2011, 08:03 PM~20213815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice is that rons cutty


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Mar 30 2011, 08:52 PM~20222243
> *nice color
> *


I like that color too.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 29 2011, 07:03 PM~20213815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

my cutty gettin the jams sprayed gona finish sprayin the whole car tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Mar 31 2011, 05:31 PM~20230675
> *my cutty gettin the jams sprayed gona finish sprayin the whole car tommorow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flawless86_@Mar 28 2011, 06:58 PM~20204643
> *heres a few pics of mine getting a ls1 and lightningrods :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Are those hurst shifters :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 30 2011, 08:06 PM~20223055
> *:thumbsup: nice is that rons cutty
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 1 2011, 12:50 AM~20233690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Mar 31 2011, 05:31 PM~20230675
> *my cutty gettin the jams sprayed gona finish sprayin the whole car tommorow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Lookin good Cutty Riders!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 1 2011, 12:50 AM~20233690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 18 2011, 03:01 AM~20119634
> *U AINT LYING?
> 
> THIS IS URS
> ...


to both cuttys :fool2:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Apr 1 2011, 05:00 PM~20238150
> *Lookin good Cutty Riders!!!!!
> *


X2!!!


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's my cutty. Nothin fancy.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2011, 11:58 PM~20245967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 3 2011, 02:31 PM~20249051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2011, 10:58 PM~20245967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 3 2011, 03:37 PM~20249095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a mean machine


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 3 2011, 03:35 PM~20249080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Not mine but I wish they were


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 3 2011, 03:36 PM~20249087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a Cutlass rear wing if anyone has one. Doesn"t matter if the tips are missing or not.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

REPOST POST COUNT CITY HERE WE COME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT! Mine will be out the shop in a couple weeks


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2011, 07:39 PM~20259720
> *TTT! Mine will be out the shop in a couple weeks
> *


:thumbsup: post pics when it is!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 6 2011, 01:20 AM~20271620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lays out nice


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 12:50 AM~20253181
> *Not mine but I wish they were
> 
> 
> ...


them 442's are so fucking sick, but that spoiler ruined it for me. just my opinion


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Apr 4 2011, 02:47 PM~20257223
> *I'm looking for a Cutlass rear wing if anyone has one. Doesn"t matter if the tips are missing or not.
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Cuz 0 (Mar 2, 2011)

my old cutlass that i sold


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

I need some help/suggestions on a problem on my cutty, a while back it rained and when i was pulling up to the store i was at an angle and heard like a cup of water pouring behind me,"found out later water was kept in a pocket under backseat" and its only on the driver side. and i seen a puddle on the carpet so i checked my doors weatherstripping on the spot and it was dry "door weather striping is in ok condition" so today i was adjusting my rear seats so i took them out and underneath the seat was soaked up insulation all the way from the starting point of the bottom seat all the way to the drivers seat floor. i checked the inner quarter window skin along with the long piece following the weatherstripping, under the back seat tray, interior top window trim,under body by fisher piece, the top seat back foam, and these parts were dry without any humidity.my trunk is dry its just on the interior. i also have a vynil top :happysad: any help is appreciated.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

check your firewall homie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Apr 7 2011, 04:50 PM~20285579
> *check your firewall homie
> *


its comming from the back seat and extra water just goes to midway front driver seat., and its driver side only.


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Could be rear window seal. You could do like the sunroof guys, get a hose and run water around the top of the car. Have someone inside listening and looking for anything. Hope this helps!


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 6 2011, 01:20 AM~20271620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your car. Looking forward to seeing the next phase with the euro clip!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Baby Brougham...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 8 2011, 10:54 AM~20291538
> *Baby Brougham...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 3 2011, 04:36 PM~20249087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen one identical to this one today minus the wing...exactly how mines gonna look cept black


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 6 2011, 12:11 AM~20271035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homie had no idea what his brand new car had coming


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

picked up a lil somethin for my cutt :biggrin: shes gettin a face lift


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 10 2011, 09:18 AM~20303185
> *picked up a lil somethin for my cutt  :biggrin:  shes gettin a face lift
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 8 2011, 10:54 AM~20291538
> *Baby Brougham...
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Apr 10 2011, 11:18 AM~20303185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dig it.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 11 2011, 09:13 PM~20315733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=542493&st=1320 ...thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 3 2011, 11:02 PM~20252810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Those are clean cutty :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 11 2011, 12:18 AM~20308809
> *:wow:
> *






























..not a cutty, but is an Olds brougham w/ the same engine sideways.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 11:05 AM~20320099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 12:05 PM~20320099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow nice


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Seen this clean virgin today


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 11:05 AM~20320099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 12 2011, 06:05 PM~20322740
> *Seen this clean virgin today
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That Looks Real O.G.!!!


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 12 2011, 09:08 PM~20323396
> *Damn! That Looks Real O.G.!!!
> *


It had a 30 day tag on it a week or two ago. I dunno why he would park it there parking spaces are real tight. When I drive my truck I park on the top levels away from everyone else.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 12:05 PM~20320099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 12:05 PM~20320099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 12 2011, 08:54 PM~20323884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice hops


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

here is my cutty.. " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " .....


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 13 2011, 07:25 PM~20332384
> *here is my cutty..  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CLEAN


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 13 2011, 06:25 PM~20332384
> *here is my cutty..  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " .....
> 
> 
> ...


That's Real Nice!!!


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79+Apr 13 2011, 06:41 PM~20332517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 13 2011, 05:25 PM~20332384
> *here is my cutty..  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " .....
> 
> 
> ...



BUMP for a clean ass cutty


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 13 2011, 06:25 PM~20332384
> *here is my cutty..  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " .....
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

any pics of cuttys wit phantom tops? i kno im not the only one


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

how bout some pics wit the grills painted? im thinkn bout matchin mine to the car


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 13 2011, 06:25 PM~20332384
> *here is my cutty..  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the props peeps.still got alil more to do to my cutty " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM "....


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 13 2011, 07:25 PM~20332384
> *here is my cutty..  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " .....
> 
> 
> ...


do you got pics of that rust colored cutty in front of yours??


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 16 2011, 07:48 AM~20351610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

My 86 With 12k HIDS


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 16 2011, 07:48 AM~20351610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that motherfucker buys cars like I do zig zags


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20358321
> *My 86 With 12k HIDS
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 17 2011, 02:37 PM~20359159
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *


thx


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20358321
> *My 86 With 12k HIDS
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: looks good homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 13 2011, 06:25 PM~20332384
> *here is my cutty..  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 17 2011, 06:04 PM~20359831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20358321
> *My 86 With 12k HIDS
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Them are Bright as Hell!!!


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 17 2011, 10:07 PM~20362230
> *Damn! Them are Bright as Hell!!!
> *


heck yea ther 12k


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 17 2011, 04:38 PM~20359704
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  looks good homie
> *


thx


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20358321
> *My 86 With 12k HIDS
> 
> 
> ...


I want some, how much they run you???


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 17 2011, 05:04 PM~20359828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 18 2011, 05:59 AM~20363464
> *I want some, how much they run you???
> *


I PAID $140 FOR EVERYTHING(THE KIT AND THE BEZELS)


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 16 2011, 07:48 AM~20351610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks nice with the big wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Apr 18 2011, 06:39 PM~20367974
> *I PAID $140 FOR EVERYTHING(THE KIT AND THE BEZELS)
> *


Can you pm me with details?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

NEED SOME DOOR ROCKER CLIPS BY FRIDAY. HELP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 619davidVEE (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 13 2011, 06:25 PM~20332384
> *here is my cutty..  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " .....
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmm thats clean :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i like how the paint jobs simple but it still looks sexy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 14 2011, 04:34 PM~20340469
> *Thanks for all the props peeps.still got alil more to do to my cutty " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM "....
> *


*its nice !!*


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES G-BODYS


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 1 2011, 01:51 AM~19473043
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Miss it!!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ttt uffin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ttt uffin:


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Apr 20 2011, 08:54 PM~20385808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Apr 20 2011, 08:54 PM~20385808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Sucks! But, looks like it could be saved!!!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

SORRY CRAPPY PIC FROM OLD PHONE


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Anybody have a color chart for the factory colors?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Apr 20 2011, 09:54 PM~20385808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probably would not of happened if it here on 13s


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 12 2011, 12:05 PM~20320099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that a 74 and 62 impala back there?


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Apr 20 2011, 09:54 PM~20385808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you still have that 86. if so i need all the wood trim homie pm me the ticket to 68508,
sorry to see that its sad


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Apr 20 2011, 08:11 PM~20385970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... Really sucks that this happened to this ride cuz it was in really good shape.
But just bought this one yesterday for the header panel and other misc parts. Will be parting it out the rest soon.
Also still have plenty of parts from the 86.
@ FirstClass383 I'll check on that wood trim tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Apr 21 2011, 09:08 PM~20393144
> *Yeah... Really sucks that this happened to this ride cuz it was in really good shape.
> But just bought this one yesterday for the header panel and other misc parts. Will be parting it out the rest soon.
> Also still have plenty of parts from the 86.
> ...



 :thumbsup:  will be waitin


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Apr 22 2011, 02:52 PM~20397977
> *[/color]
> :thumbsup:    will be waitin
> *


pm'd :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

My 88 kinda looks like a cutlass again :biggrin:


----------



## assassin83 (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Apr 21 2011, 06:02 PM~20392571
> *you still have that 86. if so i need all the wood trim homie pm me the ticket to 68508,
> sorry to see that its sad
> *


r u going to sell the rear taillights im interested


----------



## assassin83 (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Apr 20 2011, 07:54 PM~20385808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any rear taillights still


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by assassin83_@Apr 23 2011, 03:10 PM~20403959
> *got any rear taillights still
> *


I do. But the drivers side has a crack in it. Pass side is clean.


----------



## assassin83 (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Apr 23 2011, 04:44 PM~20404342
> *I do. But the drivers side has a crack in it. Pass side is clean.
> *


do they have the cutlass sign in the middle of the light and how much u want for them


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by assassin83_@Apr 23 2011, 07:34 PM~20405330
> *do they have the cutlass sign in the middle of the light and how much u want for them
> *


Yes they do... $60


----------



## assassin83 (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Apr 23 2011, 08:24 PM~20405707
> *Yes they do... $60
> *


can u send me a picture of them


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Apr 21 2011, 07:08 PM~20393144
> *Yeah... Really sucks that this happened to this ride cuz it was in really good shape.
> But just bought this one yesterday for the header panel and other misc parts. Will be parting it out the rest soon.
> Also still have plenty of parts from the 86.
> ...


do you have the clear turn signal lenses on the front bumper?


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by assassin83+Apr 23 2011, 10:14 PM~20406305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. but don't know what condition they are in. I'll check them out tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't mean to take over this topic with parts. So for any other enquiries about parts please follow the following link.... Thx

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=353999&st=3300


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 17 2011, 05:04 PM~20359828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> NICE!!


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Apr 26 2011, 01:15 AM~20421304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Apr 26 2011, 01:15 AM~20421304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new baby :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 26 2011, 09:09 PM~20428154
> *new baby :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Nice, always did like those wheels :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Apr 27 2011, 09:08 AM~20431046
> *:thumbsup: Nice, always did like those wheels :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Apr 25 2011, 10:24 PM~20420467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice big dog!!!!


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

here is a few more of my cutty " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " :biggrin:


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Apr 27 2011, 12:39 PM~20432764
> *nice  big dog!!!!
> *


Thx homie! Have'n nothing but fun with her! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 27 2011, 08:53 PM~20436065
> *here is a few more of my cutty  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 27 2011, 07:53 PM~20436065
> *here is a few more of my cutty  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE WAY YOUR TRUNK CAME OUT!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

I got this car for sale asking 8500 or make me an offer or I'll trade for a 1965 ss no projects got new custom interior chrome upper and lower arm partial reinforcement strech belly, boxed rear differential, rack for ten batt, fiber glass quarter etc. pm me for more info.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 27 2011, 09:53 PM~20436065
> *here is a few more of my cutty  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 30 2010, 07:29 PM~19461868
> *
> *


gonna get her back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

one in our club :biggrin:


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 27 2011, 07:53 PM~20436065
> *here is a few more of my cutty  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Man sometimes simple is better for sure


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El [email protected] *****_@Apr 28 2011, 07:46 PM~20444155
> *I got this car for sale asking 8500 or make me an offer or I'll trade for a 1965 ss no projects got new custom interior chrome upper and lower arm partial reinforcement strech belly, boxed rear differential, rack for ten batt, fiber glass quarter etc. pm me for more info.
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS CUTTY! WISH I HAD THE ENDS.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 27 2011, 08:53 PM~20436065
> *here is a few more of my cutty  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 29 2011, 06:25 AM~20446376
> *:wow:  Man sometimes simple is better for sure
> *


That's wut I say... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 29 2011, 06:25 AM~20446376
> *:wow:  Man sometimes simple is better for sure
> *


x2


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

im debating if i should shave all my rockers on my 87?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 7 2011, 04:06 PM~20285281
> *I need some help/suggestions on a problem on my cutty, a while back it rained and when i was pulling up to the store i was at an angle and heard like a cup of water pouring behind me,"found out later water was kept in a pocket under backseat" and its only on the driver side. and i seen a puddle on the carpet so i checked my doors weatherstripping on the spot and it was dry "door weather striping is in ok condition" so today i was adjusting my rear seats so i took them out and underneath the seat was soaked up insulation all the way from the starting point of the bottom seat all the way to the drivers seat floor. i checked the inner quarter window skin along with the long piece following the weatherstripping, under the back seat tray, interior top window trim,under body by fisher piece, the top seat back foam, and these parts were dry without any humidity.my trunk is dry its just on the interior. i also have a vynil top  :happysad: any help is appreciated.
> *


do you have a sunroof ?


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 1 2011, 01:51 AM~19473043
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You Sold It Again?


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not done with mine but you can see where I'm headed. Still need to install all my chrome rockers and bumper trim as well as to get my bumpers re chrome


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I have an 86 cutty, without t tops..however,I wanna get those lights on the sail panels for it...you all think it would look awkward since I have a map light?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2011, 11:38 AM~20454273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My lady had one like this with T-Tops! Until some punk-ass thieves smashed out the side windows to steal the tops...Pinche Putos!!! She decided she didn't want to be targeted for parts so she sold it.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 30 2011, 06:22 PM~20455337
> *My lady had one like this with T-Tops! Until some punk-ass thieves smashed out the side windows to steal the tops...Pinche Putos!!! She decided she didn't want to be targeted for parts so she sold it.
> *


Shit they worth that much? Damn.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

MY HOMIES CUTTY FR







OM SOUTH MIAMI


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 30 2011, 07:30 PM~20455884
> *MY HOMIES CUTTY FR
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 30 2011, 06:30 PM~20455884
> *MY HOMIES CUTTY FR
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN RIGHT THERE. BLACK ON BLACK..


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Apr 27 2011, 08:53 PM~20436065
> *here is a few more of my cutty  " NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM " :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW RIGHT THERE IS A CLEAN ASS CUTLASS..


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 30 2011, 06:30 PM~20455884
> *MY HOMIES CUTTY FR
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!!


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Apr 23 2011, 08:58 AM~20402064
> *My 88 kinda looks like a cutlass again  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS....


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Photo of mines. Will find moar later.......











PS: Green hit me up for those rocker clips if you still need them. 
PPS: Arthur, waaaasbi. I'll get at you as soon as I can, dont worry yourself so damn much.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Apr 23 2011, 08:58 AM~20402064
> *My 88 kinda looks like a cutlass again  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9819 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 1 2011, 10:37 PM~20463777
> *
> IMG_9819 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@May 1 2011, 06:25 PM~20461759
> *Photo of mines. Will find moar later.......
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! THANKS BUT I WENT TO THE JUNKYARD AND GOT LIKE TEN OF EM. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

some picts of my latest build at its first show! got to take home best of show :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

* Badass Bro!!*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by diesel_@May 2 2011, 12:16 PM~20467331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass cutty homie


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 2 2011, 03:05 PM~20468615
> *badass cutty homie
> *


thanks man


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by diesel_@May 2 2011, 11:25 AM~20467383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE!  INTERIOR PICS?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

mine


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 4 2011, 01:35 PM~20484183
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2011, 12:57 PM~20491146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

More pics?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 5 2011, 02:29 PM~20491383
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> More pics?
> *


  I just sprayed it yesterday.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2011, 03:14 PM~20492101
> * I just sprayed it yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass!!! what color is that?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2011, 03:14 PM~20492101
> * I just sprayed it yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 5 2011, 04:51 PM~20492307
> *looks badass!!! what color is that?
> *


Thanks, it's a brandwine with a black base and silver flake.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2011, 02:14 PM~20492101
> * I just sprayed it yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 5 2011, 04:04 PM~20492380
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2011, 04:14 PM~20492101
> * I just sprayed it yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice, gonna be a sweet ride


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2011, 03:14 PM~20492101
> * I just sprayed it yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2011, 04:14 PM~20492101
> * I just sprayed it yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR 
LOOKS REAL CLEAN


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 5 2011, 08:44 PM~20493993
> *NICE COLOR
> LOOKS REAL CLEAN
> *


x2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2011, 04:05 PM~20492397
> *Thanks, it's a brandwine with a black base and silver flake.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 4 2011, 04:35 PM~20484183
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sooo, plans are?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

here is another pic of my cutty


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 5 2011, 10:55 PM~20495282
> *here is another pic of my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


nice !!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Cutty Fest Looking Great uffin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 5 2011, 10:55 PM~20495282
> *here is another pic of my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@May 5 2011, 11:07 PM~20495363
> *Cutty Fest Looking Great uffin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 5 2011, 09:55 PM~20495282
> *here is another pic of my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks everyone alot of time and hard work went into that car and it was all done in my garage thanks to some homies and we drive it everywhere


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 6 2011, 03:02 PM~20498836
> *thanks everyone alot of time and hard work went into that car and it was all done in my garage thanks to some homies and we drive it everywhere
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 6 2011, 03:06 PM~20498858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the hard work paid off   Looks badass homie!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 6 2011, 03:55 PM~20499102
> *the hard work paid off      Looks badass homie!!
> *


oh yea bro and thanks


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2011, 11:00 PM~20495313
> *nice !!
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 5 2011, 10:55 PM~20495282
> *here is another pic of my cutty
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!!!! this cutlass is fucking clowning!!!
BADASS!!!!


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 1 2011, 07:21 PM~20461738
> *
> 
> 
> ...



side pictures please?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+May 4 2011, 04:27 PM~20484478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  underway


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 6 2011, 04:06 PM~20498858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass homie, but i dont understand why with all that hard work and all, you would use old used ugly* headers just askin


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@May 6 2011, 06:35 PM~20500050
> *looks bad ass homie, but i dont understand why  with all that hard work and all,  you would use  old used ugly* headers just askin
> *


 them headers were new but the dam ceramic coat fucking burned up for some reason I had bought them at a swapmeat but she has a new pair of headman header it was to late to change them out because we didn't notice until we got to the show since we drive the car alot but o well that didn't stop how she looked lesson learned homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 4 2011, 01:35 PM~20484183
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 4 2011, 01:36 PM~20484187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit aint yours, quit playin :nono: :rant:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 5 2011, 10:55 PM~20495282
> *here is another pic of my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A CLEAN CUTLASS RIGHT THERE..


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 6 2011, 02:06 PM~20498858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 5 2011, 10:55 PM~20495282
> *here is another pic of my cutty
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 09:59 AM~20513639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 6 2011, 11:38 PM~20501003
> *Shit aint yours, quit playin :nono:  :rant:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

BUMP 4 THE CUTTY'S


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 10 2011, 02:37 PM~20523875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cutty homie


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 10 2011, 07:05 PM~20524326
> *nice cutty homie
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n576/8...ty/DSCF2191.jpg


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 10 2011, 07:15 PM~20526173
> *http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n576/8...ty/DSCF2191.jpg
> *


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 10 2011, 02:37 PM~20523875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick cutty man what color is that??


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@May 11 2011, 11:08 AM~20528923
> *sick cutty man what color is that??
> *


candy teal..... :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Man bad ass. Cutlasses got to love them g bodys


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 10 2011, 03:37 PM~20523875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE KOLOR LOOKS GOOD


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

31000 original miles 1979 Cutlass Supreme Super Clean 
For Sale 626-216-1370


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## hittheswitch808 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## hittheswitch808 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20523875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIFFERENT BUT CLEAN!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS HAWAII*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 11 2011, 10:17 PM~20533305
> *NICE KOLOR LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks homie gonna do som pin striping on it soon...


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 12 2011, 03:34 PM~20538266
> *DIFFERENT BUT CLEAN!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

car show last weekend.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 09:59 AM~20513639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: always liked this one


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have these forsale still  


















i have one full set both cherry red and with no cracks and one single passengerside again cherry red with no cracks hit me hard to find low ballers not welcome


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 12 2011, 12:36 PM~20538776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  VERY NICE.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have all 8 headlight and bulb connection pieces for the euro


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

1980 CUTLAS


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@May 13 2011, 02:33 PM~20545978
> *i have  these forsales
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent on that grill


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

finally got my cutlass togother and running now its off the paint


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 08:59 AM~20513639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808+May 12 2011, 01:34 PM~20538759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

LUX SALT LAKE.. :biggrin:


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 13 2011, 09:40 PM~20549458
> *LUX SALT LAKE..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittheswitch808+May 12 2011, 09:18 AM~20537390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin that White


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 13 2011, 08:40 PM~20549458
> *LUX SALT LAKE..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Apr 21 2011, 05:57 PM~20392110
> *that a 74 and 62 impala back there?
> *


Late reply, but yes. I am a "Body by Fisher" rider.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 14 2011, 02:33 AM~20550552
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ship to San Diego please! :cheesy:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 14 2011, 10:35 AM~20551538
> *Ship to San Diego please! :cheesy:
> *


Soon as I finich it, it's on da way :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

anybody no where i can get the clips that hold on the back window lower chrome stripe,


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@May 14 2011, 07:33 PM~20553633
> *anybody no where i can get the clips that hold on the back window lower chrome stripe,
> *


shit im looking for the same clips good luck....might have to try mikesmontes.com a complete g-body sitr


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

A CUTTY AT CHICANO PARK IN APRIL.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 14 2011, 09:23 PM~20553943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808+May 9 2011, 08:59 AM~20513639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@May 16 2011, 04:45 AM~20561230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :yes:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 14 2011, 12:16 PM~20551717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks tiny in that booth. Would be nice to have that much room.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 16 2011, 09:55 AM~20562189
> *Car looks tiny in that booth. Would be nice to have that much room.
> *


It is nice! Its a 70" that can split into a 40' and 30' at the same time. We bought it from AFC.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@May 16 2011, 05:45 AM~20561230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sick, any close ups of the rims?  :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 5 2011, 04:14 PM~20492101
> * I just sprayed it yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT/ PIC OF IT IN THE SUN PLEASE!


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20554775
> *A CUTTY AT CHICANO PARK IN APRIL.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20554775
> *A CUTTY AT CHICANO PARK IN APRIL.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie for posting my ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by black87olds_@May 16 2011, 01:09 PM~20564136
> *Thanks homie for posting my ride :thumbsup:
> *


THATS YOU? SICKNESS HOMIE REAL CLEAN! LOVE THEM DOOR JAMBS!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

13's or 14's on the cutty not sure what to roll on...what do you guys think?


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 16 2011, 06:33 PM~20564664
> *13's or 14's on the cutty not sure what to roll on...what do you guys think?
> *


13's alll dayyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 16 2011, 04:05 PM~20564890
> *13's alll dayyyy :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 16 2011, 02:33 PM~20564664
> *13's or 14's on the cutty not sure what to roll on...what do you guys think?
> *


 i think 14's will hit your fenders if your extended,,i recommend 13
's


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 14 2011, 10:18 PM~20554775
> *A CUTTY AT CHICANO PARK IN APRIL.
> 
> 
> ...


*dis cutty is always clean when i see it here.....*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam maybe some 13's will do, always liked the look of 14's!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TAKING IT HOME TODAY!


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 15 2011, 08:51 AM~20556223
> *:worship: :worship:
> *


Thanks man its nowhere near done but its streetable


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

I will post some pics of it when I had it down to bare metal. There will be more done to the paint and I will post more pics.


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 17 2011, 05:51 AM~20569421
> *TAKING IT HOME TODAY!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 17 2011, 07:30 AM~20569584
> *I will post some pics of it when I had it down to bare metal. There will be more done to the paint and I will post more pics.
> 
> 
> ...


that is pretty cool :0


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

JUST PICK THIS UP


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 16 2011, 03:17 PM~20564534
> *THATS YOU? SICKNESS HOMIE REAL CLEAN! LOVE THEM DOOR JAMBS!!
> *


Ya thanks bro good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 16 2011, 12:34 PM~20562834
> *damn thats sick, any close ups of the rims?  :biggrin:
> *


i'll take some this weekend when i get it out. twisted spokes :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## hittheswitch808 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@May 16 2011, 04:45 AM~20561230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS CUTTY BRO!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 17 2011, 08:04 PM~20574330
> *JUST PICK THIS UP
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 17 2011, 08:04 PM~20574330
> *JUST PICK THIS UP
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice homie


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

for sale


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cutman, FirstClass383
:wave:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

The cut on cragars


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 17 2011, 08:04 PM~20574330
> *JUST PICK THIS UP
> 
> 
> ...


*nice....*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 17 2011, 07:17 AM~20569305
> *Dam maybe some 13's will do, always liked the look of 14's!
> *


These cars are way too little for 14's. I might even roll 12's if they made em.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 19 2011, 07:32 PM~20589831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got a lot of Clean cars homie :wow:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@May 19 2011, 09:46 PM~20590519
> *You got a lot of Clean cars homie :wow:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 19 2011, 08:32 PM~20589831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 10:17 AM~20599068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 14 2011, 03:33 AM~20550552
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE..


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-+May 16 2011, 04:45 AM~20561230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

In the works :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@May 23 2011, 11:44 AM~20610704
> *In the works :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 19 2011, 08:14 PM~20590220
> *These cars are way too little for 14's. I might even roll 12's if they made em.
> *


 :no: 








FIT PRETTY NICE TO ME.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 23 2011, 01:29 PM~20611277
> *:no:
> 
> 
> ...


those are 14s? Looks good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 23 2011, 04:16 PM~20612700
> *those are 14s? Looks good to me :thumbsup:
> *


  AND WITH THE 307 350TURBO BOOYAA!!!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 23 2011, 11:53 AM~20610749
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 11:17 AM~20599068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

cutty for life


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## EL_REY813 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## EL_REY813 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## EL_REY813 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL_REY813_@May 25 2011, 08:46 PM~20629457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE T TOP


----------



## marky3 (Apr 13, 2010)

MANIACOS C.C


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 25 2011, 10:21 PM~20630784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_REY813 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@May 25 2011, 11:21 PM~20630784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin clean :worship:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 23 2011, 02:29 PM~20611277
> *:no:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Not much but here's my 84.  


By the way, my speedometer has a screeching noise going on when the needle moves, i know someone said a while back that it can be greased, is it a big deal to get to it? do i just unbolt the front dash piece?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice pics Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The best


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Tired of getting your nuckles pinched by the liscence plate holder when filling up? easy solution is using the liscence plate holder off 3rd generation f bodies. they bolt right up with no mods at all!!! the spring on these allows you to lock the plate down, not like the old ones that always have tension.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

good times c.c i.e












































[/quote]


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2011, 01:09 PM~20634165
> *Tired of getting your nuckles pinched by the liscence plate holder when filling up? easy solution is using the liscence plate holder off 3rd generation f bodies. they bolt right up with no mods at all!!! the spring on these allows you to lock the plate down, not like the old ones that always have tension.
> 
> 
> ...



good info.. 

yea when i 1st got my cutty .. i didn't know that you were supposed to use the gas cap to hold the plate down.. jajaja.. looked retarded filling up..


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2011, 12:37 PM~20633968
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN,, real nice.. i like that og look.. you need the center caps??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 26 2011, 03:46 PM~20635494
> *good info..
> 
> yea when i 1st got my cutty .. i didn't know that you were supposed to use the gas cap to hold the plate down.. jajaja.. looked retarded filling up..
> *


i did that too, but the thing was like a mouse trap, a lil nidge and the gas cap would launch out!! it realy grinded my gears, i got the plate holder off a 84 camaro z28, you can also use the quick ratio steering box, F41 supension, and the front and back sway bars, and use the hardware it was on it. best part is you can find these parts at any junkyard for cheap!!

and thanks! yea i need some center caps, if you have a set let me know.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

If anyone wants to find out their rear end gear ratio, look on the tag under your trunk for these codes. there should also be a stamping on the rearend itself for more info if its posi or not


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

>


[/quote]
IM GONNA BITE THAT TAT! :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2011, 01:37 PM~20633968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


better off to just replace it instead of grease it, pretty simple/cheap fix too uffin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 27 2011, 10:09 AM~20640882
> *better off to just replace it instead of grease it, pretty simple/cheap fix too uffin:
> *


what else do i need to take off to get to it? i took out the dash pad yesterday and the bolts on there and i got it loose,even the headlight switch. but i couldnt get it too come out, i did leave the bolts for the clear lens on the gauge cluster.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2011, 02:07 PM~20634151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THAT BRO!! :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 27 2011, 12:30 PM~20641003
> *what else do i need to take off to get to it? i took out the dash pad yesterday and the bolts on there and i got it loose,even the headlight switch. but i couldnt get it too come out, i did leave the bolts for the clear lens on the gauge cluster.
> *


REMOVE THE GAUGE CLUSTER TOO. IT MIGHT STILL BE HELD ON BY THE AIR VENT HOUSING BEHIND THE DASH.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 26 2011, 06:46 PM~20635494
> *good info..
> 
> yea when i 1st got my cutty .. i didn't know that you were supposed to use the gas cap to hold the plate down.. jajaja.. looked retarded filling up..
> *


Thats how I do it. Damn I miss driving my cutdog. She been away from home for about a year now.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@May 27 2011, 01:41 PM~20641075
> *WHAT COLOR IS THAT BRO!! :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I DONT KNOW BUT THAT IS WHAT MINE LOOKED LIKE OFF THE SHOW ROOM FLOOR.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 27 2011, 12:47 PM~20641106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE IT LOOKS TETAS. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

MY HOMIES CUTLASS FROM PHOENIX CAR CLUB


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+May 26 2011, 12:09 PM~20634165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you must be doing some reading on the gbody forums


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@May 27 2011, 02:04 PM~20642217
> *you must be doing some reading on the gbody forums
> *


Got to share the knowledge. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Haven't had time to work on it, but I like the way this picture came out.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 27 2011, 02:26 PM~20642042
> *MY HOMIES CUTLASS FROM PHOENIX CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 28 2011, 12:04 AM~20645220
> *Haven't had time to work on it, but I like the way this picture came out.
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie! Badass color


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+May 27 2011, 12:30 PM~20641003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that turned out nice. got any pics of it in the sun? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+May 27 2011, 01:26 PM~20642042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14'S???? :scrutinize:  COLORS DOPE.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420+May 28 2011, 06:00 PM~20648235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13's on my cutlass. I got 14's on my Lincoln.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 29 2011, 08:54 AM~20650781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 29 2011, 08:54 AM~20650781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick bro. love the rocket on the roof :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2011, 06:37 PM~20635751
> *i did that too, but the thing was like a mouse trap, a lil nidge and the gas cap would launch out!! it realy grinded my gears, i got the plate holder off a 84 camaro z28, you can also use the quick ratio steering box, F41 supension, and the front and back sway bars, and use the hardware it was on it.  best part is you can find these parts at any junkyard for cheap!!
> 
> and thanks! yea i need some center caps, if you have a set let me know.
> *


would a cutty sit lower on camaro springs?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 29 2011, 11:43 AM~20651580
> *sick bro. love the rocket on the roof :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@May 29 2011, 06:54 AM~20650781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU SERIOUS?1!!! LOOKING FUCKEN GOOD MAYNE!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 29 2011, 06:34 PM~20653120
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS?1!!! LOOKING FUCKEN GOOD MAYNE!!!
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

POSTING UP MY CUTLASS


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

ROCK OUT said:


> you must be doing some reading on the gbody forums


Can you tell me specifically what model was the licence plate from.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


 Badass!!!


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

*85 cutty under construction*

*before....







*


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

*after....







*


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

my 84 cutty


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

*more*


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

alj22286 said:


>


Nice I like that :yes:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

alj22286 said:


>


looks sharp bro


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dammn I hope my cutlass could look like some of the ones in this topic some day


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

HIGHTONE said:


> Can you tell me specifically what model was the licence plate from.


i can. 82-92 camaro. any model from base to iroc...


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

:420:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

alj22286 said:


>


 Nice!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Nice!!!


X2


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody know how to get the top half of the door panel off? I'm sure there's screws behind for the door pull but how do you get to them? What I would assume is covering them is like a tin sticker basically, don't want to ruin them. This is an '81 Cutlass Brougham.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

There's screws behind the corner woodgrain that bolts down the leather door handle. Im not sure if there's a easier way to take them off cause i bent mine jamming a flathead screwdriver in there.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> There's screws behind the corner woodgrain that bolts down the leather door handle. Im not sure if there's a easier way to take them off cause i bent mine jamming a flathead screwdriver in there.


:werd: I broke the little tabs on my grain pieces  but yes after those screws, its just held by clips, so don't get too rough


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Peezy_420 said:


> :werd: I broke the little tabs on my grain pieces  but yes after those screws, its just held by clips, so don't get too rough


WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR RIDE?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR RIDE?


Had to let it go homie. Got a good offer and jumped on it. I'll have something new and less rusty coming out soon.. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a clean and complete euro header for a 87 cutlass. $250... im in az . Let me know if anyone needs it..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> I have a clean and complete euro header for a 87 cutlass. $250... im in az . Let me know if anyone needs it..


pics


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

BUMP FOR THE CUTTY'S


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

81cutty said:


>


thats one sweet cutlass


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

81cutty said:


>


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

TTT Cuttys all da way


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

81cutty said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

*CHUPACALYPS 2011*

:biggrin::biggrin: 1986 CUTLASS SUPREME 


  CHUPACALYPS


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

El [email protected] ***** said:


>


 LOVE YOUR CUTTY HOMIE. YOU STILL SELLING IT?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ridinsolo (Sep 17, 2007)

heres some pics of my 85 cutty gonna do some more work to it next week


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


 badass


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> LOVE YOUR CUTTY HOMIE. YOU STILL SELLING IT?


yeap


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

i just repoed my unfinished cutlass back from a painter that was trying to fuck me over and im looking for some parts if anyone can help i would greatly appreciate it 

grills 
head light bezels 
front and back window trim
header panel emblem and trim
center of hood trim
taillights
reverse lights 
trunk rubber


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

SPOOON said:


> i just repoed my unfinished cutlass back from a painter that was trying to fuck me over and im looking for some parts if anyone can help i would greatly appreciate it
> 
> grills
> head light bezels
> ...


i have front and back window trim. i gotta check to see if i have a pair of tail lights and i should have reverse lights too. hit me up


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

keola808 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

anyone have a wiring diagram for the euro clip?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> anyone have a wiring diagram for the euro clip?


 To convert from a non-euro? You cut the old wires and crimp on a couple headlight sockets from autozone. :dunno:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

keola808 said:


>


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT for the Cutty's


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

normie_pheeny said:


>


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Lowridin IV Life said:


>


clean ride


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Thanks homie


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

normie_pheeny said:


>


:thumbsupAM


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1328&d=1307386566 thats the pic,dont know how to get them to show?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Will post more pics later!!!!!uffin:uffin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> Will post more pics later!!!!!uffin:uffin:


 FUCK YA CARNAL LOOKS REAL CLEAN :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

normie_pheeny said:


>


I LOVE HOW YOU DID THE BLUE REFLECTOR LIGHTS/TURN SIGNALS


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

my cutty still in the works nuttin crazy


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
havent put the tire in yet


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

CasinoDreams said:


> my cutty still in the works nuttin crazy
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


THAT TOP LOOKS REALLY GOOD WITH IT,,IT TOOK ME A FEW SECONDS TO REALIZE ITS VYNIL,,,LOOKS LIKE PAINT,,,GOOD JOB HOMIE!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

CasinoDreams said:


> my cutty still in the works nuttin crazy
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


 Nice!!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks homie


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> Will post more pics later!!!!!uffin:uffin:



thats a sweet ride


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

4.tinypic.com/2ica610.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


I LIKE IT, ITS DIFFERENT!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


[/QUOTE]

NICEEEEE


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

smiley602 said:


>


 THATS CLEAN RIGHT THERE...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


[/QUOTE]

*i like dis action :biggrin:*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

duallyboy said:


>


*plannin on making some noise? :biggrin:*


----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

just picked this one up in tampa


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

keola808 said:


> *plannin on making some noise? :biggrin:*


 yup,just a little somethin


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS HAWAII

stole this pic from my homie :biggrin:

*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

duallyboy said:


> yup,just a little somethin


*nothin little bout that system....and your neighbors are gonna love u even more when you're done :roflmao:*


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

keola808 said:


> *nothin little bout that system....and your neighbors are gonna love u even more when you're done :roflmao:*


 lol,them and the cops know me well,thats the cars name,just a little somethin,i building it for the haters,and never seen a cutty all glassed out


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

JASJR said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

-Cookie- said:


> :cheesy:


thanks cookie


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

duallyboy said:


> lol,them and the cops know me well,thats the cars name,just a little somethin,i building it for the haters,and never seen a cutty all glassed out


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

g-body said:


> thanks cookie


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

-Cookie- said:


> :cheesy:


nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


diggin the purple


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTMT


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

My 86


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Black86Cutty said:


> My 86


 Nice


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

almost there


----------



## KLASSICK C.C. (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

thx :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

DEDICATION CC TTT


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

luxurysport87 said:


> View attachment 338527


Looking good homie


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Hydros4life;14323369 NICE!!!!
[IMG said:


> http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt129/64impalatattooman/cutty.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

El [email protected] ***** said:


> Hydros4life;14323369 NICE!!!!
> [IMG said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

luxurysport87 said:


> View attachment 338527





luxurysport87 said:


> View attachment 338529


LIKIN THIS ONE!uffin:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT for the CUTTs


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Hydros4life said:


> TTT for the CUTTs


Cuttys suck:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

CutlassLowRider said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Like the color. Anymore pics?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

luxurysport87 said:


> View attachment 338527


sweet ride


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

rivman said:


> Cuttys suck:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


whats up brother how you been?


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:420:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

out with bench in with buckets








started bodywork too


----------



## drake69 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## drake69 (May 20, 2010)

jus a few pics of my car


----------



## drake69 (May 20, 2010)

was a turd when i got it ,lol


----------



## drake69 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## drake69 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Hydros4life said:


> whats up brother how you been?


 I'm good homie. Working n getting new updates done on my car...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> out with bench in with buckets
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what are the buckets out of? bolt right in?


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

rivman said:


> I'm good homie. Working n getting new updates done on my car...


sounds good...wait for mine to get out the body shop from that hail storm we had here....


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T for Cutty's :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

X2 whats good cutty broughams!!!


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

ANYBODY IN THE ARIZONA AREA, HAVE OR KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A HEADBOARD FOR A CUTLASS SUPREME??


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

View attachment 341991













JUST ANOTHER DAY AT SSCCSD HEADQUARTERS!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

my 78


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> View attachment 341991
> View attachment 341995
> View attachment 341996
> JUST ANOTHER DAY AT SSCCSD HEADQUARTERS!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> View attachment 342009
> my 78


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

up for grabs are front rockers are sale 1 set and 1 passenger side extra from the front bumper to the front wheel well


----------



## EL_REY813 (May 25, 2011)

WHAT YALL THINK CHROME OR GREEN


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

EL_REY813 said:


> View attachment 342652
> WHAT YALL THINK CHROME OR GREEN
> View attachment 342650


I vote the green homie


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

EL_REY813 said:


> View attachment 342652
> WHAT YALL THINK CHROME OR GREEN
> View attachment 342650


green with gold knock offs


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> green with gold knock offs


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:x2


JUIC'D64 said:


> green with gold knock offs


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## EL_REY813 (May 25, 2011)

yeah i know, but the chrome ones are daytons.


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

EL_REY813 said:


> View attachment 342652
> WHAT YALL THINK CHROME OR GREEN
> View attachment 342650


id go with the green wheels


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

EL_REY813 said:


> yeah i know, but the chrome ones are daytons.


Put the D's up and save em homie


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

EL_REY813 said:


> View attachment 342652
> WHAT YALL THINK CHROME OR GREEN
> View attachment 342650


Chrome ones


----------



## alj22286 (Oct 18, 2010)

EL_REY813 said:


> View attachment 342652
> WHAT YALL THINK CHROME OR GREEN
> View attachment 342650



CHROME


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

whats up big dog:wave:


El Callejero said:


> :420:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


> whats up big dog:wave:


:wave: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Any pics of 73-74's?


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


HELL YEAH..


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


rivman said:


> Lil more update...


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

kingcutty said:


> HELL YEAH..


Niceeeeee!!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


CUTTY LOOKS SUPER CLEAN


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

Where the 79's at! Bout to pick one up next week!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

TEMPER909IE said:


>



nice


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for tha comments!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

my build thread in project rides
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/309506-87-cutlass-brougham-mr-paramount.html


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

Dino said:


>


nice...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

FOR SALE $4,100 O.B.O.  760 777-0361 call or text


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

61neb said:


> FOR SALE $4,100 O.B.O.  760 777-0361 call or text


 Clean... got any interior and setup pics?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Dino said:


>


sweet ride


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 81ways (May 31, 2011)

Sorry about the postin my ol 81 (retired)


----------



## 81ways (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

normie_pheeny said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

normie_pheeny said:


>


beautiful!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

MY 88 ON 72 SPOKE Z'S


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my new one:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


[/QUOTE]

sweet! looks good


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


THIS CUTTY IS SICK


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


Looking good


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

ttt


topd0gg said:


> Looking good


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

my cutty at a show last week


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

ttt for cuttys


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> ttt for cuttys


X81 :biggrin:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

8cutlass6 said:


> [/QUOTE:wow:]


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

are clocks like this worth anything?


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt to all you cutty's out there


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

G Style said:


>


Nice Uce TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

down79 said:


> 8cutlass6 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE:wow:]
> ...


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


>


SON OF A BITCH...:thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT for the Cutlass


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


>


 dam and not the car


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

normie_pheeny said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> are clocks like this worth anything?


only if they tell you the time in a sexy voice


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

normie_pheeny said:


>


NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

8cutlass6 said:


>


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## D!!! (Jun 3, 2011)

ROCK OUT said:


> only if they tell you the time in a sexy voice



:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

nsane86 said:


>


 Nice got anymore pics???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

lookin 4 a set of these euro clip brackets.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hydros4life said:


> Nice got anymore pics???


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

nsane86 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

normie_pheeny said:


>


I think im in love...its a G-Body, blue, flaked, and a lowrider! I mean what more can you ask for!! :thumbsup:


----------



## d3znut5 (May 23, 2010)

nsane86 said:


>





Nice pic.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nsane86 said:


>


oooouuhhhh hhhoooouuuu wwweeeiiii


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

cutlass 83' said:


>


chopped Topp


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

JESUS H. CHRIST said:


> selling this. pm me if interested. 5,500. thats my bottom dollar.


now that a cutlass right there id be trying to get top dollar for it now


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

uso86BAYAREA said:


> my old project


damn spray it up homie nice color paint


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

I got a running 64 rag project. Looking to trade for a done gbody. If interested pm me thx


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTMfT


----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


>


 :boink: :naughty: i think i want me a cutty.......


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Cuttys T T M F T


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

we have 2 87 SS monte carlo rearends true posi 350 each both are actual picture complete pick up only lmk fellas


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

8cutlass6 said:


>


Anymo pics of the lady. :naughty:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDeOylDWyHk

a clean cutlass


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## assassin83 (Jan 27, 2010)

do u have any pics of 64 rag :guns:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


>


 Nice


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

assassin83 said:


> do u have any pics of 64 rag :guns:


64 running project in phoenix az, looking for trades(done g-bodies, 2 door bombs, rag house, etc).....pm for more info. also comes with an extra hood and passenger door


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


>


nice


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


>


damn i bet this does good in show


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt good luck to all you cutty's


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


this ones sic! luvin that color


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

i got these parts if anyone needs them make me an offer


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


 Sweet cutty


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Dayum!!!:thumbsup:


8cutlass6 said:


>


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


 clean cutty


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

look at some of these cutty it's really getting in up


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

LUXURIOUS NOR CAL


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

kikou-no said:


> View attachment 367525
> View attachment 367526
> View attachment 367527


SD IN THE HOUSE!! SUPER CLEAN CUTT RIGHT HERE!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

looking for done g body trades. bump


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

supercoolguy said:


> looking for done g body trades. bump


BUMP FOR DA HOMIE


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

supercoolguy said:


> looking for done g body trades. bump


bump


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

supercoolguy said:


> bump


sweet deal there :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anyone know how big u can go up front with a 15x8 wheel for a 71 cutty? gettin rubber soon for these cragars and wanted to be sure. will 225/70 work? thanks.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Anything wrong with the 4?



supercoolguy said:


> looking for done g body trades. bump


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Anything wrong with the 4?


 Check dudes topics I think he's got pics of it there that's where I saw them...


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: yea. thanks hydros4life. i got a for sale topic. pm if your interested. TTT


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

vegas super show 11


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


> vegas super show 11


:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> vegas super show 11


CLEAN:nicoderm:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> vegas super show 11


ANYMORE FLIX OF THE WHITE ONE IN THE BACK??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> ANYMORE FLIX OF THE WHITE ONE IN THE BACK??


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

part cutty


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

BUMP FOR THE CUTTYS


HARBOR RIDER said:


>


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

G]http://i40.tinypic.com/f3581v.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

i have some sunroofs for sale located in moreno valley, cali


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

my brothers cutty on the bumper


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

the natural said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


>


SON OF A BITCH... AGAIN...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

81cutty said:


>




my favorite color cutlass white looks nice


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

matdogg said:


> my brothers cutty on the bumper


FUCK THAT CUTTY GETTING UP THERE DAMN 

DAMN THA


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Hydros4life said:


>


LOCK IT UP IN THREE-WHEEL MOTION


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

81cutty said:


>


kEEP'N IT ALL ORIGINAL STRAIGHT O.G.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

kingcutty said:


> SON OF A BITCH... AGAIN...


 x2


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT What up to all the cutty riders!


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

85 cutlass 2 pump six batteries..............................


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

on spokez


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

heres my daily/project. 71. 55k original, just threw the cragars on a couple weeks ago..


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

*wassup fellas im lookin for sum front rockers for my cutty if n e one has sum that wanna sell p.m me thanks *


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cuttys looking good


----------



## jeffernst (Oct 9, 2011)

more close up plz


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

which one? mine?


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

normie_pheeny said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Loco68 said:


> View attachment 351646
> View attachment 351647
> MY 88 ON 72 SPOKE Z'S


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

heck85 said:


> QUOTE]sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Texas Flood 81 (Apr 17, 2006)

how much and will u ship it to 78207


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

al;14745726]























[/QUOTE] nice


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 85bluboy (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

dippin in the snow



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 392765


:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that bish above is nice! looks like u got a baby bulldog stance in the front


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

gangstaburban95 said:


> that bish above is nice! looks like u got a baby bulldog stance in the front


thanks, she going to be played with .


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

looks good


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

My old cutty


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

my 1st cutlass i built in 06 wen i was 15
rolled 14s on it at first then finally threw sum 13s on it
no one ever knew it was a maaco paint job


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> my 1st cutlass i built in 06 wen i was 15
> rolled 14s on it at first then finally threw sum 13s on it
> no one ever knew it was a maaco paint job
> View attachment 396840
> ...


not bad


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

NICE RIDES FELLAS...


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

CasinoDreams said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup::thumbsup::fool2::fool2:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

disregard the overspray. still in progress


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

I bet u dying to roll the cutty.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

AND I DRIVE IT ANY DAY OF THE WEEK !!!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> AND I DRIVE IT ANY DAY OF THE WEEK !!!!!!


Bad ass bro the ride looks sick


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> I bet u dying to roll the cutty.


Like no other but. I have no tags, inspection, insurance or plate.


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

juangotti said:


>


I like that homie keep up the good work


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

juangotti said:


>


 what color is this???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

CutlassLowRider said:


> what color is this???


Salsa Red. Toyota color


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Bad ass bro the ride looks sick


:thumbsup:



juangotti said:


> Like no other but. I have no tags, inspection, insurance or plate.


Around the block


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

El Callejero said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Around the block


done that already. LOL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

kic it olds csool at the car wash


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Want to buy a rear wing for a Cutlass lmk.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

El Callejero said:


>


CLEAN!!!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

El Callejero said:


>


Thats a sic ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

littlerascle59 said:


> Want to buy a rear wing for a Cutlass lmk.


STFU & GTFO


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt 4 all the cutless , just curiosity , any body have a chip euro front 4 sale?


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice cut


----------



## drake69 (May 20, 2010)

jus drove my cutty from virginia to ohio .now i can start working on it again,its been in a garage for over a year


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cadi4life said:


> View attachment 398836


one of my favorite rides.


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

drake69 said:


> View attachment 398637
> jus drove my cutty from virginia to ohio .now i can start working on it again,its been in a garage for over a year


Nice and simple looking good


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Cadi4life said:


> ttt


Post up some new pics of the cutty Randy


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

My 87 cutty "Every Day Hustle"


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

New pics on my topic..link in sig


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Cadi4life said:


> View attachment 398836


TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

DONT HAVE ANY YET


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> TTT


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Cadi4life said:


> thanks homie


What up Randy?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> What up Randy?


CHILLIN WHATS CRAKKIN


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Cadi4life said:


> CHILLIN WHATS CRAKKIN


Shit....just checkin in....been meaning to cruise over to the pad to check out the ride....but these kids and work are keeping me real busy right now


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Shit....just checkin in....been meaning to cruise over to the pad to check out the ride....but these kids and work are keeping me real busy right now


YEAH I WILL BE WORKING THE NEXT FEW SUNDAYS DOING THE FOOTBALL GAMES TOO


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Cadi4life said:


> YEAH I WILL BE WORKING THE NEXT FEW SUNDAYS DOING THE FOOTBALL GAMES TOO


Hook it up with some parking passes? We can tailgate...ill hook up the food for your lunch break...LOL


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Cadi4life said:


> THANKS HOMIE


Here u go homie a few pics


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

gangstaburban95 said:


> View attachment 388161
> 
> View attachment 388163
> 
> heres my daily/project. 71. 55k original, just threw the cragars on a couple weeks ago..


damn, nice find bro :thumbsup: where the whitewalls? :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> Here u go homie a few pics


god damn, that trunk :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T for them Cutty's


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Trunk redone


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Question....I wanna replace the carb on my 87 v8 cutty instead of rebuilding it....what ccarb should I go with and what modifications are needed to do it?


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Question....I wanna replace the carb on my 87 v8 cutty instead of rebuilding it....what ccarb should I go with and what modifications are needed to do it?


X2 Good question I'm going to do the samething on mine.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Question....I wanna replace the carb on my 87 v8 cutty instead of rebuilding it....what ccarb should I go with and what modifications are needed to do it?


Anybody?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Anybody?


Is it a Quadrjet?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> Is it a Quadrjet?


Yeah its a quadra jet...the throttle position sensor is bad...its gonna cost me 265 to rebuild it...if I'm gonna spend that kind of money I d rather put a edelbrock ccarb


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Yeah its a quadra jet...the throttle position sensor is bad...its gonna cost me 265 to rebuild it...if I'm gonna spend that kind of money I d rather put a edelbrock ccarb


That suxs but why edelbrock? I'm replacing mine with a holley lowrider avender carb. It was highly recommended to me by a few people! They say it's not worth rebuilding those quarda jet carbs.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh the price is the same as a Edelbrock Carb too


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> That suxs but why edelbrock? I'm replacing mine with a holley lowrider avender carb. It was highly recommended to me by a few people! They say it's not worth rebuilding those quarda jet carbs.


Do you have to cchange the intake manifold when you put an aftermarket carb?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Do you have to cchange the intake manifold when you put an aftermarket carb?


Is it a spread bore you running with or a square bore ?cuz if you can keep it but your going to need an adapter& my own 2 cents on it would be to change intake as well


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

nice




rivman said:


> Trunk redone


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> Is it a spread bore you running with or a square bore ?cuz if you can keep it but your going to need an adapter& my own 2 cents on it would be to change intake as well


I thought so...only thing I'm concerned about is running the ccar through the emmsions with a different carb and intake


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

payfred said:


> STFU & GTFO


Bitch you stfu and gtfo.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

cant wait to get my cutty back on the streets!!!


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> I thought so...only thing I'm concerned about is running the ccar through the emmsions with a different carb and intake


. I had the same problem with mine bro I Jus changed the intake and carb but a edelbrock and I didn't have anymore problems


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

homies cutty dirty.. but work in progress


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

%candy mobile% said:


> cant wait to get my cutty back on the streets!!!


Love the interior


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Love the interior


thanks am debating on changing it to a more modern style, but I always loved the old school too


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Do you have to cchange the intake manifold when you put an aftermarket carb?


IF DA MOTOR IS A 307 OLDSMOBILE THEN U CAN JUZ PUT A ADAPTER ON IT,,ALL AUTOPARTS STORES SELL THEM,,,HOLLY IS BEST


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> IF DA MOTOR IS A 307 OLDSMOBILE THEN U CAN JUZ PUT A ADAPTER ON IT,,ALL AUTOPARTS STORES SELL THEM,,,HOLLY IS BEST


X81 :thumbsup: Mines a 4.3 260 v8 parts are hard to find cuz they only came out for afew years!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> IF DA MOTOR IS A 307 OLDSMOBILE THEN U CAN JUZ PUT A ADAPTER ON IT,,ALL AUTOPARTS STORES SELL THEM,,,HOLLY IS BEST


Coo thanks homie...that's what I needed to know...ima check in to the holleys...I've never used one on any of my cars


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Coo thanks homie...that's what I needed to know...ima check in to the holleys...I've never used one on any of my cars


NO PROBLEM AND I USED A COUPLE,,NO PROBLEMS, BUT EDELBROCK AND QUADS GAVE ME NUTTIN BUT PROBLEMS,,IDK ABOUT THE HOLLY LOWRIDER AVENGER CUZ I NEVA TRYED IT BUT I WUDNT MIND OWNIN 1 CUZ HOLLEY MAKES DEM ESPECIALLY FOR LOWRIDERS,I AINT HERD NUTTIN BAD ABOUT DEM


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> X81 :thumbsup: Mines a 4.3 260 v8 parts are hard to find cuz they only came out for afew years!


:yes: I JUZ ENDED UP PULLIN OUT DA OLDS MOTOR OUTA MY 85 CUTTY AND DROPPED A 305 CHEVY IN IT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Coo thanks homie...that's what I needed to know...ima check in to the holleys...I've never used one on any of my cars


They got um on egay brand new for 4bills!!!



IMPALA863 said:


> :yes: I JUZ ENDED UP PULLIN OUT DA OLDS MOTOR OUTA MY 85 CUTTY AND DROPPED A 305 CHEVY IN IT


But I like my motor








wait that's not my motor 








there it is


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> They got um on egay brand new for 4bills!!!
> 
> 
> But I like my motor
> ...


DAM LOOKS REAAAL CLEAN!!! BUT I KNOW IT WUDA BEEN EASIER AND CHEAPER TO DA A SBC LIKE THAT


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> They got um on egay brand new for 4bills!!!
> 
> 
> But I like my motor
> ...


DEPENDIN WHICH 1 U WANT BUT DA 600 VAC U GET IT BRAND NEW AT ADVANCE FOR 350


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Cadi4life said:


> View attachment 402255


Car looks good Randy!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

drake69 said:


> View attachment 398637
> jus drove my cutty from virginia to ohio .now i can start working on it again,its been in a garage for over a year


Ur cutty is firme......


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

HARBOR RIDER said:


>


is that a flat on the back? :roflmao:



El Callejero said:


> They got um on egay brand new for 4bills!!!
> 
> 
> But I like my motor
> ...


that is the cleanest 260 I have ever seen :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

CRUNCHY said:


> . I had the same problem with mine bro I Jus changed the intake and carb but a edelbrock and I didn't have anymore problems


edelbrock is one of the best carbs in my own experience is a very easy to clean up ,dissasemble and reassemble, and is very reliable option about the gas consume


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

rivman said:


> Trunk redone


:wow: You did it! I didn't think it could get any cleaner and you proved me wrong :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

yup thats a flat :roflmao: got the tire just need to put it on


Peezy_420 said:


> is that a flat on the back? :roflmao:
> 
> 
> that is the cleanest 260 I have ever seen :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

my 1985 supreme first low


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

250 Game said:


> View attachment 403409
> View attachment 403411
> View attachment 403413
> my 1985 supreme first low


DAM SAME YEAR AND COLOR OF MY OLD CUTTY,EXCEPT MINE HAD 87 EURO FRONT AND WHITE INTERIOR,,,,LOOKS CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

keola808 said:


>


what head lights did he use i did tha same thing to my cutlass


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

keola808 said:


>


Plz more!


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

90's caprice headlights


verde said:


> what head lights did he use i did tha same thing to my cutlass


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM SAME YEAR AND COLOR OF MY OLD CUTTY,EXCEPT MINE HAD 87 EURO FRONT AND WHITE INTERIOR,,,,LOOKS CLEAN:thumbsup:


ya thanks sold that back in 09 for dirt cheap too put alot of time and money into it the interior was originally tan with pillow top bench seats in the front i basically redid the entire interior except for the seats put a sound system car alarm and exhaust plus the spokes it was cool to roll around in at times i miss it too lol


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

CUZICAN said:


> :wow: You did it! I didn't think it could get any cleaner and you proved me wrong :thumbsup:


Thanks homie!

Interior next on the list...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

250 Game said:


> ya thanks sold that back in 09 for dirt cheap too put alot of time and money into it the interior was originally tan with pillow top bench seats in the front i basically redid the entire interior except for the seats put a sound system car alarm and exhaust plus the spokes it was cool to roll around in at times i miss it too lol


ME 2 LOL I EVEN HAVE DREAMS ABOUT IT,,I TRADED MINE FOR DA 63 I HAVE NOW


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

clean


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

250 Game said:


> clean


APRECIATE IT HOMIE:biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's my 86 in the works


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Still pluggin away at my 88,just currently trying to muster up the motivation/time to finish her up


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> Plz more!


*sorry homie thats all i got of this 1...crappy ass camera hahaha*


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

verde said:


> what head lights did he use i did tha same thing to my cutlass


Nice


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt for the cuttys!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> Plz more!


:thumbsup:



keola808 said:


> *sorry homie thats all i got of this 1...crappy ass camera hahaha*


I Got one homie!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I Got one homie!!!


YES !


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

pits n lowriders said:


> i got these parts if anyone needs them make me an offer


im in the mobile site where u at?


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

got these does anyone need them found while cleaning my garage


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT....


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

pits n lowriders said:


> got these does anyone need them found while cleaning my garage



I need them wood inserts


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Charger_on_22's said:


>


Looking good


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I need them wood inserts


get at me i dont want or need them


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Merry christmas cutty riders


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice euro!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^^^caprice swap? or just extended?


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 412136


Ur cutty is badass homie....


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Ur cutty is badass homie....


Thanks Bro!


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

TO THE TOP


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 412136


badass!!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice cutty's yall


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

where would it be a good start to fixing my speedometer?? its not working and not sure where to start any input would be much appreciated


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

m0y316 said:


> where would it be a good start to fixing my speedometer?? its not working and not sure where to start any input would be much appreciated


Which speedo do you have, the one with the circle guages or the other with the mph spread all the way across?


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> Which speedo do you have, the one with the circle guages or the other with the mph spread all the way across?


mph spread all the way across


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:clean


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

Cutlass question. What size rear shocks for 8" cylinders and 3 1/2 turn coils and no power balls. Trying to sit low.


----------



## texas254 (Feb 16, 2011)

Project i just picked up. Pic of car the day i bought it on left, pic on right after first coat of paint! Just get'n started. More to come! Cuttys all day!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


Badass!


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


 clean cutt homie


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


*DANG!!! dis looks solid....*


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

BigLos said:


>


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

texas254 said:


> View attachment 416804
> View attachment 416805
> 
> Project i just picked up. Pic of car the day i bought it on left, pic on right after first coat of paint! Just get'n started. More to come! Cuttys all day!!!


TIGHT. LOVE THAT BLUE


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

keola808 said:


>


Post up sum more pics of this clean cutty..


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> badass!!!


Thanks


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TEMPER909IE said:


>



Oooo Weeeeee Toooo CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Is that copper leafing on that cutlass? looks awesome!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

kingcutty said:


> Post up sum more pics of this clean cutty..


I got a few more pics of my homie Boogies Candy Tangerine cutty but my nephew has my camera. I'll give him a call and tell him to upload them when he gets a chance.


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

My lil project I'm doing up right now should be done pretty soon


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


This a Clean Cutty


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

BigLos said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

my cutty back in 09


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

now


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

belly


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

I got a long way to go


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

HOK brandywine


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

top


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> View attachment 419004
> 
> View attachment 419002
> :thumbsup: nice color ..clean


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Bounsir said:


> View attachment 420587


Simple and clean


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

Big Body Caddi said:


> Simple and clean


Thanks bro.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Bounsir said:


> View attachment 420584


i like that roof patterns


----------



## cutlssupreme87 (May 17, 2003)

Bounsir said:


> View attachment 420587


 Im lovin this thing super clean looking, :thumbsup:


----------



## texas254 (Feb 16, 2011)

CutlassLowRider said:


> TIGHT. LOVE THAT BLUE


Preciate it. Like i said, just getn started. Had MAJOR body work to knock out, and just threw this on for now. Ill post more pics as i go.


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

619lowrider said:


> i like that roof patterns


Thanks bro.


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

cutlssupreme87 said:


> Im lovin this thing super clean looking, :thumbsup:


Thanks bro.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Bounsir said:


> Thanks bro.


u made it that patterns ?


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

619lowrider said:


> u made it that patterns ?


My homie's brother from stylistics L.A chapter did my top. His name is Manny, he has a bike shop in Compton named Manny's bike shop....


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


I'm loving the tuck!!! Nice ride homie.....


----------



## jimmy78mc (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

the camber on that cutty is too much. un-necessary but sum folks like the bulldog look...


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


ARE YOUR A ARMS EXTENDED 2 INCHES????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ass-chrome-body-panels-weather-stripping.html


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Bounsir said:


> My homie's brother from stylistics L.A chapter did my top. His name is Manny, he has a bike shop in Compton named Manny's bike shop....


looks very sick check out my topics im workin on my 84


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

SPOOK82 said:


> ARE YOUR A ARMS EXTENDED 2 INCHES????


thats more than 2'' homie gotta b 3


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

at least 3


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

juangotti said:


> at least 3


That was my guess


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

homies cut getting juiced


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

may be a stupid question but i need some help , how many types of grilles exist for the 81 and up cutlass (not euros, just normal cutlass ) i seen 2 0r 3 ? :dunno: :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

81-86 are all different homie


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

3inch extention for those wondering and it has a few shims


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


> 3inch extention for those wondering and it has a few shims


I like it! Motivation for me


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Big Body Caddi said:


> I like it! Motivation for me


Should trade for the 79 you got for sale


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Should trade for the 79 you got for sale


:biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT for the cuttys


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> 3inch extention for those wondering and it has a few shims


Nice


----------



## EL_REY813 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## EL_REY813 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 391933


THIS ONE GETS MY VOTE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

The homies Cutty


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


>


clean!!


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

EL_REY813 said:


> View attachment 425369


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

cocaine maniacos al cien..........u know how we do it.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

COCAINE CUTTY. COKEMOBILE COCAINE CUTLESS PURE IS BETTER. MANIACOS AL CIEN.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

MANIACOSTATUS....CIEN%AL CIEN.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

TONY M said:


> View attachment 427416
> View attachment 427417
> View attachment 427420
> View attachment 427421
> ...


dam that cutty is clean


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice set of cuttys. Ive always loved that white and gold combo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

BIGG-CEE said:


> :biggrin: :0


 badass cutty convert ive seen!!!!!


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

gabendacutlass said:


> this is my ride at the pad.....


 badasssss


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


Looking good homie


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

HYPNOTIQ... MANIACOS


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 428856


Firme....


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Wicked Cutty (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Firme....



Gracias!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

normie_pheeny said:


>


Told peeps this was my ride today while I was dusting it off. Lol


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Told peeps this was my ride today while I was dusting it off. Lol


:rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

*SPIRIT CAR CLUB PHOENIX/ TEAM BLOW ME *


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wicked Cutty said:


>


Nice cutty


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Wicked Cutty said:


>


More?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

layin frame on 24s


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> layin frame on 24s


:thumbsup: fuck yea


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> layin frame on 24s


  :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

rivman said:


>


:boink:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

stock with a 42


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

rivman said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

MIKES87 said:


> View attachment 429418


I remember this one, the rear end on this one is HARD:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

normie_pheeny said:


>


I SEE YOU!!!!:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 428856


You KNOW you killin em dogg, looking good!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> You KNOW you killin em dogg, looking good!




Thanks Homie!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

normie_pheeny said:


>


:thumbsup: DAM


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> I remember this one, the rear end on this one is HARD:thumbsup:


THANKS RAIDERSEQUAL BUT THE CAR HAS BEEN SOLD. BUSTING OUT WITH A 78 MONTE T TOP N U WILL LOVE THIS NEW REAR END ON THIS 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> I SEE YOU!!!!:nicoderm::thumbsup:



* 'sup Dom what's crackin'? how u been? *


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

down79 said:


> :thumbsup: DAM


*thanks! *


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone got a pic of a cutlas on 15" vouges????


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

normie_pheeny said:


> * 'sup Dom what's crackin'? how u been? *


Koo mann, just tryna stay focused on this school shit.Its getting harder and harder because of the budget cuts, a ***** cant get NOOO classes lol, well I got a few. But yea and besides that just workin, tryna stack up to get this lac out next year lol, how you been?


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Koo mann, just tryna stay focused on this school shit.Its getting harder and harder because of the budget cuts, a ***** cant get NOOO classes lol, well I got a few. But yea and besides that just workin, tryna stack up to get this lac out next year lol, how you been?


*I've been good bro, same here just been working stayin' on my grind *


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

rivman said:


>


 nice:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

normie_pheeny said:


> * 'sup Dom what's crackin'? how u been? *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

normie_pheeny said:


> *I've been good bro, same here just been working stayin' on my grind *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

STiLL RAPPiN32 said:


>


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevor G (Apr 5, 2008)

*My 85*





















Just picked it up from the insurance company. very clean , well taken care of cutlass!!!
305 ,3spd auto ,bench seat.
Plan is to fix the damage,pass inspection, and maybe lower it 2" with 14x7 reverse chrome 100 spokes. Then drive it!!!!


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

To back on the streets soon in San Diego


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## csolis (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

SD CUTLASS said:


> To back on the streets soon in San Diego


 DAMN HOMIE! :thumbsup: COMPLETELY DIFFERENT FROM HOW IT WAS. NICE!


----------



## SD CUTLASS (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks homie, it took a while but it got done right by Big Checho and Robert C.


----------



## jimmy78mc (Dec 29, 2010)

TTT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


>


:thumbsup:throw some Ds on that bitch


----------



## jimmy78mc (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Trevor G said:


> View attachment 432352
> View attachment 432353
> View attachment 432354
> 
> ...


FYI..14s w a 307 v8 rub the fenders when you hit a bump or turn when you lower it.


----------



## Wicked Cutty (Feb 2, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> layin frame on 24s


Damn how did u get those blue dash lights


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

SD CUTLASS said:


> To back on the streets soon in San Diego




damn you nemo that shit looks hard!!!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

THE HOMIES CUTLASS FLAKED OUT


----------



## Cuz 0 (Mar 2, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cuz 0 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Cuz 0 said:


> View attachment 434189


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trevor G (Apr 5, 2008)

rivman said:


> FYI..14s w a 307 v8 rub the fenders when you hit a bump or turn when you lower it.


Damn! Good to know, thanks for the info!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Trevor G said:


> Damn! Good to know, thanks for the info!


No prob. I learned the hard way.


----------



## Def-Dee (Mar 6, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 428856



really like that kind of grill.....reminds me of a transformer:420:


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

Cuttys lookin good!! Ttt!!


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

1980 CUTLASS


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

My work in progress


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Def-Dee said:


> really like that kind of grill.....reminds me of a transformer:420:


LOL Thanks


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


T-top Cutlass, the best of all the g bodies. :thumbsup:

any interior pics?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


>


Don't know why but the Cutlass 4 doors have been growin on me more lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 435853
> View attachment 435854
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin nice man!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsupAM ..clean..


topd0gg said:


> View attachment 435853
> View attachment 435854
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Any body got pics of that sky blue vert cutty . . .i saw thwe pics either in here or onvertible conversion fest . . .


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> Fuckin nice man!


Thanks homie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 435853
> View attachment 435854
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass homie


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> T-top Cutlass, the best of all the g bodies. :thumbsup:
> 
> any interior pics?


That car is one of the homies in my club i will hit him up for interior pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I have nice brake lights for 90 bucks from my 86 cutlass supreme. also have real nice 2 door door sill plates already been polished 100 bucks


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

lowrider1983 said:


> View attachment 436686


 THATS CRAZY RIGHT THERE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

lowrider1983 said:


> View attachment 436685


CLEAN RIDE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

sWEET MURAL LIKE THE t-TOP ]


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

ai15316 said:


> :biggrin::biggrin: 1986 CUTLASS SUPREME
> 
> 
> CHUPACALYPS










Attached Thumbnails


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## SMLON83S (May 14, 2007)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

SMLON83S said:


>


WTF WHY:nono::barf:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 435853
> View attachment 435854
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 85bluboy (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THE LATIN LUXURY WAY !!!!






!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

tone loc said:


> Thats fuckin bad ass :thumbsup:


gracias homie


----------



## 85bluboy (Nov 7, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


>


Nice headliner. Is that blinker indicator factory to your car?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> Nice headliner. Is that blinker indicator factory to your car?


Yes it's a factory option.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Rear lamp monitor, GM part number 20138945 *Discontinued*


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:yes::thumbsup:


EL KOLORADO said:


>


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> Rear lamp monitor, GM part number 20138945 *Discontinued*


Nice. I have one somewhere I took off a cadillac, are they the same?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> Nice. I have one somewhere I took off a cadillac, are they the same?


I highly doubt it. The pic I posted are specific for gbodies only if I'm not mistaken. I have one off an Olds 98 & they're 100% different( different shape, part # & mounting place). I snap a pic of the one I got off the Olds 98 & Delta 88 so you can see the difference. I'm not totally sure how they're shaped on the Caddy tho, post a pic of it homie.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

littlerascle59 said:


> Rear lamp monitor, GM part number 20138945 *Discontinued*


I had that in mine also


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Just throwing it out there, I have an 86 cutlass supreme with good floors, rear quarters, rockers and fenders if anybody needs sheet metal. Also have clean brake lights and polished door sills in mint shape 110. Also have a brand new reproduction hood 100 plus shipping.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT for the Cutty's


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Interior pics of this car


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


Bad ass interior


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> I highly doubt it. The pic I posted are specific for gbodies only if I'm not mistaken. I have one off an Olds 98 & they're 100% different( different shape, part # & mounting place). I snap a pic of the one I got off the Olds 98 & Delta 88 so you can see the difference. I'm not totally sure how they're shaped on the Caddy tho, post a pic of it homie.



ill post a pic if i can find it :happysad:


----------



## Lowridazrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks good but that brown fade tooo easy had same material and it fade in a lil over a year


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> More?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

SPEEDOMETER HELP!!!!........Ok finally got some descent weather here in the midwest so i went ahead and took my dash down to the speedo box to try and fix it. Well got to the speedo box and the speedometer needle was broke off and now ima kinda like:dunno: went to autozone thinking i could get a new needle or some shit but nope they were no help so anyone HELP!!! Lol can post pics if nobody knows what im talking about


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

my 84 cutty


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

thelou said:


> View attachment 441891
> my 84 cutty


NICEEE :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

m0y316 said:


> SPEEDOMETER HELP!!!!........Ok finally got some descent weather here in the midwest so i went ahead and took my dash down to the speedo box to try and fix it. Well got to the speedo box and the speedometer needle was broke off and now ima kinda like:dunno: went to autozone thinking i could get a new needle or some shit but nope they were no help so anyone HELP!!! Lol can post pics if nobody knows what im talking about


get one off another car at a local wrecking yard


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

1987 Cutlass with an EFI 76 Olds 455 Big Block build, pretty fuckin sweet.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

niiice!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

littlerascle59 said:


> 1987 Cutlass with an EFI 76 Olds 455 Big Block build, pretty fuckin sweet.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That pic reminds me of a time a few years ago when me and my bro used to roll around all over in our cuttys with kinda the same colours as those


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

250/604 said:


>


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

that front clip probably looks familiar hey homie!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

still got real clean brake lights and polished door sill plates for a cutlass pm me if interested


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> still got real clean brake lights and polished door sill plates for a cutlass pm me if interested


bump


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

My 85 cutdogg "Blue Sunday" Strolling thru Whittier Blvd on Sunday "driftin on a memory" cruise:nicoderm:


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

my 84 ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


peterjm97 said:


> My 85 cutdogg "Blue Sunday" Strolling thru Whittier Blvd on Sunday "driftin on a memory" cruise:nicoderm:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

250/604 said:


>


Looks like a set of hotwheel Cuttys I did!!
















Still up for grabs!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THE WIFES CUTTY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

peterjm97 said:


> My 85 cutdogg "Blue Sunday" Strolling thru Whittier Blvd on Sunday "driftin on a memory" cruise:nicoderm:


GREAT SHOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreeaMarshal (Mar 8, 2012)

peterjm97 said:


> My 85 cutdogg "Blue Sunday" Strolling thru Whittier Blvd on Sunday "driftin on a memory" cruise:nicoderm:


like a classic movie scene


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

lookin for this particular radio. I think they can be found in the baby Cutlass and baby Regals too.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> lookin for this particular radio. I think they can be found in the baby Cutlass and baby Regals too.


 I seen some ones very similar to this on the 80s pontiac grand ams


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Yep you can find them in those too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my new cutlass 87 69000 original miles 1owner cutlass,,,,,,im not letting go of this one for a long time rims coming soon...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> lookin for this particular radio. I think they can be found in the baby Cutlass and baby Regals too.



thats the same exact radio my cutlass has on it works like its still brandnew....


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my new cutlass 87 69000 original miles 1owner cutlass,,,,,,im not letting go of this one for a long time rims coming soon...


very clean find :thumbsup: how much u pay?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

619lowrider said:


> very clean find :thumbsup: how much u pay?


5gs but it was worth it its been along time ive seen something original n all paper works to prove its one owner...fool this bitch drives like a brandnew car ac colder than my maxima all power seats work ,,ive had 24 cutlass n ive had close to this one but this one by far the one i like best....thanks fool


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> 5gs but it was worth it its been along time ive seen something original n all paper works to prove its one owner...fool this bitch drives like a brandnew car ac colder than my maxima all power seats work ,,ive had 24 cutlass n ive had close to this one but this one by far the one i like best....thanks fool


congrats bro ...thats a keeper car


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

CUTLASS ONLY :roflmao:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

rivman said:


>


Love this cutty


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

looks good


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Love this cutty


Thanks mayne!

Same here


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

normie_pheeny said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TAKE SOME PICTURES OF THE INTERIOR PLAYER.............



CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my new cutlass 87 69000 original miles 1owner cutlass,,,,,,im not letting go of this one for a long time rims coming soon...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


> TAKE SOME PICTURES OF THE INTERIOR PLAYER.............


x2
...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

im in love with all da cutlass supremes


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Can someone post a pic of a cutty with a euro clip thanx


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:uh: .


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> :uh: .


:hu: x2 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:facepalm:


littlerascle59 said:


> :uh: .


:facepalm:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

My cutty from back in high school(98)


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

here are a couple of my ride "NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM"


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NICE


rivman said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CLEAN STOCK SHOWROOM QUALITY RIGHT THERE


CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my new cutlass 87 69000 original miles 1owner cutlass,,,,,,im not letting go of this one for a long time rims coming soon...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Still got brake lights and some chrome for sale Hit me up if in need


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsupAM..


blue jay said:


> here are a couple of my ride "NEIGHBORHOOD DREAM"


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

On 24s.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> On 24s.


Is that yours spanky?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Naw mayne. Belongs to a Mexican guy outta Houston, TX.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

His wife and his wife's Cutlass on 6s.

















His wife's Cutlass with the new paint job.


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

MY LIL BRO 88 JUST GETTING STARTED


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

This has been bugging me for a while... Why do the grilles move (pivoting from the top)? The regals and montes dont, so why do the cutlass' have it?


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

Picking this up on Friday! MINTY FUCKING FRESH!


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

86_monte_carlo said:


>


:thumbsup: bro this thing is clean as hell love it except for that bumpers


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

86_monte_carlo said:


> Picking this up on Friday! MINTY FUCKING FRESH!


:wow: Damn that's a fuckin beauty!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I would keep it as is. Granny kept classics are too hard to come by.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

littlerascle59 said:


> I would keep it as is. Granny kept classics are too hard to come by.


You'd be surprised with the dude I got this from. Has a Ducati 999, R1, Vmax etc... not a granny but a fucking meticulous bastard!

Anyone have a solution for the wavy bumper?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I have no clue but keep it as is. You never know you probably will run across another clean ripple free rear bumper cover on another car with the same color.


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

86_monte_carlo said:


> You'd be surprised with the dude I got this from. Has a Ducati 999, R1, Vmax etc... not a granny but a fucking meticulous bastard!
> 
> Anyone have a solution for the wavy bumper?










try your local pick your part


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

619lowrider said:


> :thumbsup: bro this thing is clean as hell love it except for that bumpers


x2 might as well find another back bumper cover, that one is toast and their aint no way to fix right :nosad:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> x2 might as well find another back bumper cover, that one is toast and their aint no way to fix right :nosad:


yeah somebody people put body filler on this wave plastic bumpers but in some time the bondo is cracked


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

619lowrider said:


> yeah somebody people put body filler on this wave plastic bumpers but in some time the bondo is cracked


:burn: :burn:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

86_monte_carlo said:


> Picking this up on Friday! MINTY FUCKING FRESH!




bitch look clean congrats


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> bitch look clean congrats


Thanks brother... out this weekend and it was turning heads like a mother fucker. Clean clean clean... I cant tell you how many times I have heard that over the past few days!
Rims soon (can't decide 13" or 14") and I will get more pics up!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

86_monte_carlo said:


> Thanks brother... out this weekend and it was turning heads like a mother fucker. Clean clean clean... I cant tell you how many times I have heard that over the past few days!
> Rims soon (can't decide 13" or 14") and I will get more pics up!


13¨s :thumbsup: 13¨s


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

lookin for a driver side marker lite ,for the euro header panel


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

86_monte_carlo said:


> Thanks brother... out this weekend and it was turning heads like a mother fucker. Clean clean clean... I cant tell you how many times I have heard that over the past few days!
> Rims soon (can't decide 13" or 14") and I will get more pics up!



i feel you same thing happen when i took out my 87 out....sometimes ppl like them more when there stock....its nice for awhile but i rather some rims on the bitch, lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

619lowrider said:


> 13¨s :thumbsup: 13¨s


go with 13's. 14's will rub on the front fender lip even after cutting it, when lowered. I know from experience, now I only ride 13's


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

619lowrider said:


> lookin for a driver side marker lite ,for the euro header panel


I got one, do you have any red candy concentrate?? you want to trade?


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> i feel you same thing happen when i took out my 87 out....sometimes ppl like them more when there stock....its nice for awhile but i rather some rims on the bitch, lol


Yea man, build the ride for you not for some dude walking down the sidewalk lol.
I may take it easy on this car (rims and air, nothing crazy) cuz we dont have cars this clean around here.



KAKALAK said:


> go with 13's. 14's will rub on the front fender lip even after cutting it, when lowered. I know from experience, now I only ride 13's


Really... hmm, I'm just concerned about drivability. it is a daily


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

86_monte_carlo said:


> Yea man, build the ride for you not for some dude walking down the sidewalk lol.
> I may take it easy on this car (rims and air, nothing crazy) cuz we dont have cars this clean around here.
> 
> 
> i feel you ive had 24 cutlass and they are getting hard to find clean,,,,i got my 87 with 69000 cold ac and all stock ,now just gonna put 22 staggereds i put hids and dats it ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> I got one, do you have any red candy concentrate?? you want to trade?


pm sent


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Cut my stock springs 1 1/2 and rock 14"s shits clean. Not cut but still dope. My 2¢.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Besides the stocks are 14's anyways. Just get the smallest tire! 307 v8 with a 4barrel carb and a 350 turbo trans i still get crackin!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

86_monte_carlo said:


> Yea man, build the ride for you not for some dude walking down the sidewalk lol.
> I may take it easy on this car (rims and air, nothing crazy) cuz we dont have cars this clean around here.
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you juice your car your gonna want 13's. if you never plan on juicing :ugh: in which I dont know why you would never want not to :cheesy: than go with 14's. 13's look better and will be fine on a daily!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr.GreenEyes 1 said:


> Cut my stock springs 1 1/2 and rock 14"s shits clean. Not cut but still dope. My 2¢.


your shit still aint cut :around: wtf bro??? :scrutinize:


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

been puttin a cutty together for my wife for about three years ill have her to post up some flics this build will wake you all up!!!!!!!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

mrsdirtyred said:


> been puttin a cutty together for my wife for about three years ill have her to post up some flics this build will wake you all up!!!!!!!!


:cheesy:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

mrsdirtyred said:


> been puttin a cutty together for my wife for about three years ill have her to post up some flics this build will wake you all up!!!!!!!!


TTT.......pics or your bullshitting :cheezy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

250/604 said:


> TTT.......pics or your bullshitting :cheezy:


thats one thing i dont do if i could i would have post flics but i dont and its a bitch askin her to so give me time and ill open your eyes


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

mrsdirtyred said:


> thats one thing i dont do if i could i would have post flics but i dont and its a bitch askin her to so give me time and ill open your eyes


Im looking forward to seeing it


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

250/604 said:


> Im looking forward to seeing it


x2 :drama: lol


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

250/604 said:


> Im looking forward to seeing it


4sho


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

mrsdirtyred said:


> 4sho


TTT


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

On 24s


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> On 24s


dayyyyuuuummm  :worship:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

His wife's car on 6s.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> 1987 Cutlass with an EFI 76 Olds 455 Big Block build, pretty fuckin sweet.


 *das a beast....*


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Yep sure is


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

here it goes again lol speedo fixed on the cutty,was driving on the highway and i hear a noise dont think nothing of it got the stereo up pretty loud once i got to where i was going i see what had made the noise. what was left of my vinyl top had flew off and really thinking about making it a hardtop now...question is what all do i need or parts so i get no leaks and get it looking alot better shit is really starting to bother me lol the cutlass is a 1980 please help!!! lol


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I would keep the vinyl top breh, that's just me tho.


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

the vinyl was already pulled off and the vinyl trim piece that went "across the top and down the windows" is the part that flew off gonna call up a few salvage yards here close to town see if they have anything i could use


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

blue one looks good..laid out


littlerascle59 said:


> His wife's car on 6s.


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> His wife's car on 6s.


Sick ass cutlass


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

im workin on this , now is on euro front


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Still got clean brake lights, polished door sills, tailight fillers for sale 
PM Me if interested


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

619lowrider said:


> im workin on this , now is on euro front


I would do a charcoal grey paint job with blacked out headlight bezels and grilles with those rims.


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT FOR CUTTYS!!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> I would do a charcoal grey paint job with blacked out headlight bezels and grilles with those rims.


:thumbsup: u got some pics?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

619lowrider said:


> :thumbsup: u got some pics?


My car ain't even post worthy right now. :tears:

Looking for these two pieces in better condition than pictured.










Also looking for the amber colored front bumper lights in good condition.


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

Ay homie I think I got some extra pieces like that


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Let me know what's up buddy. :cheesy:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

G body parts.com has kits for the dash but I don't know how good they look?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

OG 61 said:


> G body parts.com has kits for the dash but I don't know how good they look?


i got one for monte from dixie montecarlo depot some time ago, and looks very clean like a og dash


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

jaycee said:


> el compa guanajuato..


THATS A CLEAN ONE RIGHT HERE....


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

smoke this cutty said:


>



NICE...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

OG 61 said:


> G body parts.com has kits for the dash but I don't know how good they look?


Yeah I know but they didn't have the kit for 86-88 wood grain pattern.


----------



## cuthroat87 (Mar 27, 2012)

looking for cutty stocks not rallys anybody got some?????


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

my 84 cutlass






my 81 cutlass :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ok here is a question 4 all u fellow cutty riders ..some days ago i found this interior light on the head liner of parts cutlass and i pick up , the color match with all the interior of that cutty but i never seen this on another cutlass .. is this og from the olds ??? :dunno:


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

Just picked up a 77 any one have any pics of 77 or 76


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Back in the early 90's


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

619lowrider said:


> ok here is a question 4 all u fellow cutty riders ..some days ago i found this interior light on the head liner of parts cutlass and i pick up , the color match with all the interior of that cutty but i never seen this on another cutlass .. is this og from the olds ??? :dunno:


Looks like it was added from a fwd Cutlass. I doubt it's og but ya never know with GM sometimes.


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

gabendacutlass said:


>


 this is the baddest!! paintjob on a cutlass i have ever seen!!! imo )) fuckin love it


----------



## VI-AL (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Handling a few updates to my Interior!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 465329
> 
> 
> Handling a few updates to my Interior!!


thats clean and awesome bro! :worship: :worship:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 465329
> 
> 
> Handling a few updates to my Interior!!


:thumbsup: badass


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 465329
> 
> 
> Handling a few updates to my Interior!!



props fool looking real good


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

619lowrider said:


> thats clean and awesome bro! :worship: :worship:


Thanks!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

littlerascle59 said:


> :thumbsup: badass


Thank You!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> props fool looking real good


Cant wait to throw them in!!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

My ride


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

tbone11 said:


> My ride


looks clean


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

Any one here done a chevy 350 swap in a cutlass or have a link to how its done? I have an 87 w/ a 307 and I'm thinking about doing this.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

tbone11 said:


> My ride


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

919ryder said:


> Any one here done a chevy 350 swap in a cutlass or have a link to how its done? I have an 87 w/ a 307 and I'm thinking about doing this.


 I got my 84 with 350 chevy engine originally comes with 231 check out my topics


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

919ryder said:


> Any one here done a chevy 350 swap in a cutlass or have a link to how its done? I have an 87 w/ a 307 and I'm thinking about doing this.


My 86 came wit a 307 but it was swapped out for a olds 350 i didn't do it tho the Guy I bought it from did


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Double post


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


Seen this car in person man its clean


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HERE MY 88 CUTTI I BOUGHT A MONTH AGO,AND HERE A FEW THINGS I DID IN A WEEK,,,,,,,,,,,PAINTED IT FROM PINK TO WHITE,PAINTED DASH,ALL UNDIES,TRUNK ,,,,SUISIDE HOOD,CHAIN STEERING WHEEL,DUMMY LIGHTS,CUSTOM 5TH WHEEL,SYSTEM WITH LOUD SPEAKER,BATTRIE RACK''WORKING ON HYDRO SET UP NOW'',THREW ON SOME 22'' PAINTED THEM 2 MATCH MY RIDE.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

http://postimage.org/


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

something i finished for one of the local guys


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

TEMPER909IE said:


> http://postimage.org/


Dat car is sexy.


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

919ryder said:


> Any one here done a chevy 350 swap in a cutlass or have a link to how its done? I have an 87 w/ a 307 and I'm thinking about doing this.


 i just finnished this swap. i used a 350/350 out a 79 pick up. used motor mounts for the truck, they bolt right on the frame, you'll only use 3 bolts on each. shortened the driveshaft 3-1/4". we had to cut a notch in the crossmember for the tranny to bolt up. my homie did most of the work, unless your confidant in your mechanic and electrical skills, id have a pro do it.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:worship: REAL NICE :worship: ANY PIC OF UR RIMS, SET OR INTERIOR ?


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13348839975501" target="_blank">:worship: REAL NICE :worship: ANY PIC OF UR RIMS, SET OR INTERIOR ?


MAN THAT NICE BRO


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> Looking so dope bro


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> Dat car is sexy.


:h5:



DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13348839975501" target="_blank">:worship: REAL NICE :worship: ANY PIC OF UR RIMS, SET OR INTERIOR ?


Thanks, Its all super clean, Ill get pics soon



estilo71rivi said:


> MAN THAT NICE BRO


:h5:



0spoc0 said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking so dope bro
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I HAD 2 THROW ON A CUSTOM 5TH WHEEL ON HER, NOTHING MORE SEXY THEN A SEXY BOOTIE LOL


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

83bluemagic said:


>


 ANY PIC OF SET UP/INTERIOR HOMIE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:  CLEAN ASS CUTTI ! ! !


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> ANY PIC OF SET UP/INTERIOR HOMIE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:  CLEAN ASS CUTTI ! ! !


thanks homie here is a flick of the set up


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


83bluemagic said:


>


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


> nice , think i seen u in fontana
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

JasperFelon said:


> TEMPER909IE said:
> 
> 
> > nice , think i seen u in fontana
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

83bluemagic said:


> thanks homie here is a flick of the set up


 I SHOULD OF KNEW UR SET UP WAS GOING 2 BE AS CLEAN AS THE REST OF UR CAR .:worship::worship:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THESE, N DID U BUY THEM LIKE THIS OR HAD THEM PAINTED ? ? ? :thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

83bluemagic said:


>


Any More Deatil pic's of engine..??? Im working on mine right now need some ideas.... Or any other V6 Cutty's...:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THESE, N DID U BUY THEM LIKE THIS OR HAD THEM PAINTED ? ? ? :thumbsup:


They are anodized


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dam ...looks clean:thumbsup:


DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13348839975501" target="_blank">:worship: REAL NICE :worship: ANY PIC OF UR RIMS, SET OR INTERIOR ?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

down79 said:


> Dam ...looks clean:thumbsup:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

TEMPER909IE said:


> They are anodized


u sure about that?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> u sure about that?


i think they looks more like kandied over chrome


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I THOUGHT THEY LOOK MORE LIKE CANDY 2, ? ? ? BUT WHAT EVER THEY ARE ,THERE SICK :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: WITH 3 TUMBS UP FOR A CLEAN RIDE N FRESH RIMS


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Wanting to buy some clean dark blue interior pieces.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm also looking for the four pieces that covers the door strap screws in better condition than the ones I posted a pic of. Must be the same wood grain pattern tho.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

619lowrider said:


> i think they looks more like kandied over chrome


Its called translucent powder coating


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

619lowrider said:


> i think they looks more like kandied over chrome





DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I THOUGHT THEY LOOK MORE LIKE CANDY 2, ? ? ? BUT WHAT EVER THEY ARE ,THERE SICK :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: WITH 3 TUMBS UP FOR A CLEAN RIDE N FRESH RIMS





250/604 said:


> Its called translucent powder coating


They might be candy...not sure...i bought the rims like that and i always thought they called it anodized...but yea either way its bad ass


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


>


 WHAT SIZE ARE UR RIMS HOMIE ? ? ? NICEEEEEEEE :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHAT SIZE ARE UR RIMS HOMIE ? ? ? NICEEEEEEEE :nicoderm:


Not mine but theyre 24s.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> Not mine but theyre 24s.


 DO U HAVE ANY MORE OF THAT RIDE HOMIE ? ? ? THE INSIDE,SET UP MOTOR ? ? ?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DO U HAVE ANY MORE OF THAT RIDE HOMIE ? ? ? THE INSIDE,SET UP MOTOR ? ? ?


I've post alot of pics of it a few pages back. I haven't seen him post any interior pics but I think the engine is a chromed small block chevy 350.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

AFTER EVER THING ELSE


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I;VE DONE SO MUCH 2 MY RIDE, ,,,,,,,AM I NOT A LOW LOW JUST BECAUSE OF MY RIMS ? ? ? I HAVE DUMMY LIGHTS,A CUSTOM 5th WHEEL,CHAIN STREERING WHEEL ,PIN STRIP,2PUMP SET UP,PAINTED UNDEIES,SUISIDE HOOD, BUT.............22'' KNOCK OFFS ????????????????


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> They might be candy...not sure...i bought the rims like that and i always thought they called it anodized...but yea either way its bad ass


:thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I;VE DONE SO MUCH 2 MY RIDE, ,,,,,,,AM I NOT A LOW LOW JUST BECAUSE OF MY RIMS ? ? ? I HAVE DUMMY LIGHTS,A CUSTOM 5th WHEEL,CHAIN STREERING WHEEL ,PIN STRIP,2PUMP SET UP,PAINTED UNDEIES,SUISIDE HOOD, BUT.............22'' KNOCK OFFS ????????????????


bro ur putting a lot of work on ya car and is comming out nice :thumbsup: im no disrespecting but those big spokes dont look so good on tis cutty..i preffer 13s or 14s maybe..but is u car and is ur personal prefference :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxCWeAj3p6M&feature=player_detailpage HAD 2 POST A NEW VIDEO UP FROM THE 210 SAN ANTOS T.X..........THIS IS MY HOME GIRL LOCITA :thumbsup:, MY CLUB WAS IN IT AND ROLLERZ ONLY:h5:, MY CUTTI MADE ITT IN THE SHOT :nicoderm: THERE A FEW OTHER CUTTI IN IT 2


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 435853
> View attachment 435854
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass cutlass. Exactly how i would do one if I had one


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

TEMPER909IE said:


> They might be candy...not sure...i bought the rims like that and i always thought they called it anodized...but yea either way its bad ass


Ill clarify this for you,it is called translucent powdercoating its not candy unless its painted and its not anodized generally unless its a alluminum alloy....just sayin


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


>


DAM..looks really nice laid out:thumbsup:.does it look 4x4 when rolling down the road:scrutinize:


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

littlerascle59 said:


> My car ain't even post worthy right now. :tears:
> 
> Looking for these two pieces in better condition than pictured.
> 
> ...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1981-82-83-...8|Make:Oldsmobile&hash=item231c27b400&vxp=mtr


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

littlerascle59 said:


> I'm also looking for the four pieces that covers the door strap screws in better condition than the ones I posted a pic of. Must be the same wood grain pattern tho.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pullstrap-E...s=Make:Oldsmobile&hash=item3cc2f612a0&vxp=mtr


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Lowridin IV Life said:


>


That's a nice cutlass I seen it at a carshow once. The caddy looks clean to.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good homje


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's my 88 Cutlass 3 pumps 6 batteries


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

$$RON $$ said:


> View attachment 476004
> Here's my 88 Cutlass 3 pumps 6 batteries


lookin good homie


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

619lowrider said:


> lookin good homie


Thanks next is paint


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

COMING BACK OUT SOON..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup cutty ridaz


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

GREAT WHITE said:


> COMING BACK OUT SOON..


 HEY HOMIE COULD U POST UP A PIC OF HOW U DID UR TRUNK ?  ? I DID MY TRUNK WITH A DELTA HING, BUT MY PROBLEM IS THAT I HAVE A 5TH WHEEL AND IT HIDES IT :twak:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

GREAT WHITE said:


> COMING BACK OUT SOON..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Almost done Fresh out the paint booth......


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

That the same one they were selling here a few months back? Looks niccccceeee!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Citty looks good


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice cutty OG 61.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

OG 61 said:


> Almost done Fresh out the paint booth......


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: CLEAN AS HELL HOMIE .....................................


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

OG 61 said:


> Almost done Fresh out the paint booth......


:wow:
I love it. Who did the polishing on your trim?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

OG 61 said:


> Almost done Fresh out the paint booth......


that's one bad mofo


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

OG 61 said:


> Almost done Fresh out the paint booth......


THAT IS BAD ASS.......


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

OG 61 said:


> Almost done Fresh out the paint booth......


:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Snapped a couple pics today


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> :wow:
> I love it. Who did the polishing on your trim?


My boy had a set sitting already chromed..Homie hook up.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

littlerascle59 said:


>


 poor car


----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)

My 79 project that I purchased on May 5th









And today with some rims that I got off a friend


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

heres my 88 in the works


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Daffy said:


> i just finnished this swap. i used a 350/350 out a 79 pick up. used motor mounts for the truck, they bolt right on the frame, you'll only use 3 bolts on each. shortened the driveshaft 3-1/4". we had to cut a notch in the crossmember for the tranny to bolt up. my homie did most of the work, unless your confidant in your mechanic and electrical skills, id have a pro do it.


so you can't use the same tranny or what ?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> so you can't use the same tranny or what ?


yes you can use the same transmission


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

250/604 said:


> yes you can use the same transmission


koo, I'm in the same boat, i got a 307 that's knocking like a bitch. tryin to figure out if i should do the chevy 350 swap or just rebuild it


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

did the swap in my 88,its pretty straight forward,i did a frame off so that made it a easy choice,the shittiest part would be putting in the new motor mounts because you need to take out your front springs to get up in the pockets to tighten the bolts and cutting all the bullshit out of the wiring harness.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Cutlass rockers,front amber lights 12sets and the euro front clip light holdowns 4piece all in our lady tnt page


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 479271
> View attachment 479272
> 
> View attachment 479273
> ...


nice ride man :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:yes::thumbsup:


OG 61 said:


> Almost done Fresh out the paint booth......


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


>


 DAM HOMIE, GROWN MAN WORSE NIGHTMARE ! ! ! :tears: POOR CAR :tears:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd be hella pissed


littlerascle59 said:


>


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


you don't fuck around with the detailing, looks fuckn sick good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

rivman said:


>


 clean as hell, nice wheels :nicoderm:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Peezy_420 said:


> you don't fuck around with the detailing, looks fuckn sick good work :thumbsup:


Thanks brotha. I usually spend like 5 to 6 hours detailing a car. Ima detail freak haha, gotta make sure its on point, every little thing


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


 :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


u have a close pic of the mural on the c pillar ?????


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Here's a Before and After Shot of the Interior Pieces!! Not finished yet, More to come!!!! Stay Tuned


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

CLEAN CUTTY'S :nicoderm:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_DAMN THATS BAD ASS GRILL ON THIS ONE _


81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 481723
> 
> 
> View attachment 481724


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> _DAMN THATS BAD ASS GRILL ON THIS ONE _


majority of the people go 4 the euro front but this grille is very nice ...is good see something different :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> _DAMN THATS BAD ASS GRILL ON THIS ONE _


Thanks!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

619lowrider said:


> majority of the people go 4 the euro front but this grille is very nice ...is good see something different :thumbsup:


Exactly the reason why I did it. Gotta be different. From what I know I was the 1st when we did it back in 2001 :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 481723
> 
> 
> View attachment 481724


Bad ass how you twisted it up :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

topd0gg said:


> Bad ass how you twisted it up :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

stole this from drastic beans vegas topic


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

619lowrider said:


> stole this from drastic beans vegas topic



i know its a cutty fest.. but thats a nice wagon


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

619lowrider said:


> majority of the people go 4 the euro front but this grille is very nice ...is good see something different :thumbsup:


 THATS TRUE, , ,ITS IS NICE 2 SEE SOMETHING FRESH & NEW,BESIDE THE SAME OLD EURO FRONT END...............................WAIT ! ! ! I HAVE A EURO FRONT END LOL


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THATS TRUE, , ,ITS IS NICE 2 SEE SOMETHING FRESH & NEW,BESIDE THE SAME OLD EURO FRONT END...............................WAIT ! ! ! I HAVE A EURO FRONT END LOL


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl: x2 me too


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine too LOL


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Haha!! Its all good





DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THATS TRUE, , ,ITS IS NICE 2 SEE SOMETHING FRESH & NEW,BESIDE THE SAME OLD EURO FRONT END...............................WAIT ! ! ! I HAVE A EURO FRONT END LOL


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 481728
> 
> 
> Here's a Before and After Shot of the Interior Pieces!! Not finished yet, More to come!!!! Stay Tuned


Nice work.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Haha!! Its all good


 YEA IT ALL GOOD, BUT I RATHER HAVE 1 LIKE URS :thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

619lowrider said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: :rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl: x2 me too


 IM SUPRICE U AINT SHOT A PAINT JOB ON IT 619LOWRIDER


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

619lowrider said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> BMH Ron's cutty its clean as hell


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Nice work.


Thanks!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> IM SUPRICE U AINT SHOT A PAINT JOB ON IT 619LOWRIDER


after 4 months of prep i do the final blocking and the final coat of catalized primer but im still needing a clean hood to paint the whole car


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

619lowrider said:


> after 4 months of prep i do the final blocking and the final coat of catalized primer but im still needing a clean hood to paint the whole car










REMEMBER HOMIE, IF U DONT GOT PIC ,IT DIDNT HAPPEN.LOL


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> REMEMBER HOMIE, IF U DONT GOT PIC ,IT DIDNT HAPPEN.LOL


i kno bro tnx . i got a lot of pics this is the buid topic of my car i need put some of the latest pics maybe tomorrow

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...azzle-dazzle-84-cutlass-supreme-brougham.html


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Fuck teh poeleese.


----------



## G-body82 (Jul 12, 2011)

say bro hows that partial working out for ya! thinkin bout doin a partial on mine!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

FROM SAN ANTOS TEXAS :wave:


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

El Eazy-e said:


>


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


>


  :thumbsup: NICE,& DIFFRENT FRONT END :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

down79 said:


> :yes::thumbsup:


LEVI got down! ! !


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


littlerascle59 said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean Cutty


El Eazy-e said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_Love that Silver N Black_


Pjay said:


>


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

82 cutty "Diamond Cut"


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pjay said:


>


Looks good brother!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

A homie snapped some pics of my ride the other day at a show, just thought I'd give him props for the clean ass pics.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

CiscoLokz said:


> View attachment 492405
> 82 cutty "Diamond Cut"


nice car ..luv the color and the paint scheme .. maybe if u use flickr or photobucket u be abble to post bigger pics


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

OG 61 said:


>


clean ..who did the patterns


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

heres a updated pic of mine i thought i had already posted one in here


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

OG 61 said:


>


 :fool2: DAMMMMMMM !!!!!!! :fool2:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

619lowrider said:


> clean ..who did the patterns


Levi hooked it up


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

-Cookie- said:


>


Who's is that??






















Lol


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

rivman said:


> Who's is that??
> 
> 
> Lol


Some cracker in KY :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

OG 61 said:


>


u want to sell it....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Missing the center piece of hood


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*Mufasa doing work!!!




*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*Mufasa doing work again! 




*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Missing the center piece of hood


:yes:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *Mufasa doing work again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

1 front rocker driversside between the front bumper and the wheel well for 25 1 only


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MY 88 CUTTI TRUNK,WHEN I BOUGHT IT :barf:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MY TRUNK, AFTER I PAINTED IT,CLEAN IT,AND MADE MY RACK :x: SO FAR SO GOOD


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

GOT DONE WITH MY SET UP 2 DAY :naughty:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

El Eazy-e said:


>


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


Lookin nice mane, what color is your paint job?


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT 4 the cuttys


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


>


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: ''CUTLASS'' ENOUGH SAID :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

​


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

cutlass 83' said:


> View attachment 509167
> ​


Nice.. Thats the same color combo I use to have....


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

luvin this one monster green


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

619lowrider said:


> luvin this one monster green


thanks homie its deff green


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I THOUGHT I WAS HAVING A BAD DAY WITH MY CUTTI,THEN SAW THIS RIDE,,,,,,MY CAR NOT SO BAD


----------



## jimmy78mc (Dec 29, 2010)

damn:angel:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I THOUGHT I WAS HAVING A BAD DAY WITH MY CUTTI,THEN SAW THIS RIDE,,,,,,MY CAR NOT SO BAD


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

PEACE ........


----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 509179


Nice cutty bro it looks tight


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 509179


*bad ass cutty *:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

619lowrider said:


> nice car ..luv the color and the paint scheme .. maybe if u use flickr or photobucket u be abble to post bigger pics


one of the cleanest cutty


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


>



that cutty is bad ass


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

wtb a set of clean amber bumper lights like these


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

lowlowboy said:


> Nice cutty bro it looks tight


Thanks!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

keola808 said:


> *bad ass cutty *:thumbsup:



Thanks Bro!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 509179


one of my faverite non euro cuttys ever built


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAMMM, WHEN I SEE RIDES LIKE THIS, IT MAKES ME WANT 2 THROW SOME 13'' ON IT.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DAMMM, WHEN I SEE RIDES LIKE THIS, IT MAKES ME WANT 2 THROW SOME 13'' ON IT.:thumbsup:


 I MEANT, THROW SOME 13'' ON ''MY'' RIDE LOL


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 509179


:shocked: . :yes: . :thumbsup: .


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

Cuttys TTT


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

Can someone post a side pic of a cutty on 13s and another of 14s?


----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)

86_monte_carlo said:


> Can someone post a side pic of a cutty on 13s and another of 14s?


I'm running 13's, but not lifted yet


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


>


 Ouch! :wow:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

*peligroso the before pics*

shes going thru a maden make over as we speak...pics be up soon enuff


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

EVERTHINGS BETTER TOPLESS LIKE A STRIPPER LOL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

still have chrome hood hinjes for sale for a 80-88 Cutlass supreme @ 150 shipped 

also have polished door sills that look 9-10 75 shipped


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

BigLos said:


>


looks clean i like it..


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> EVERTHINGS BETTER TOPLESS LIKE A STRIPPER LOL


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ricndaregal said:


> you know this picture dont do your car no justice  now these pictures make ya shit stand out


 THIS IS A CLEAN CUTTI :thumbsup:







:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

BigLos said:


>


nice...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

BigLos said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

BigLos said:


>


 Anymore pics of this one?


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

Dino said:


>


VEY NICE..


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 515011
> View attachment 515012
> View attachment 515013


:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

does any one have any parts for sale hit me up on a pm please thanks


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


>



WOW.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia6 của jess000, trên Flickr


familia5 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

805


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

BIG AL 310 said:


> u want to sell it....


hahaha im sure you remember it when it was in LA.......


----------



## papi_chulo (Mar 20, 2010)

for sale.. 86 kutty.....


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

normie_pheeny said:


>


Badass!!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

normie_pheeny said:


>


Love and hate this car at the same time ........... Don't get it twisted this is a bad ass ride


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

"Pura Feria"


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

FPEREZII said:


> "Pura Feria"
> View attachment 525945


Nice!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## papi_chulo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Top view







Hood







Trunk


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

FPEREZII said:


> Top view
> View attachment 527090
> 
> Hood
> ...


:thumbsup: LOVE THE FLAKE JOB...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

FPEREZII said:


> Top view
> View attachment 527090
> 
> View attachment 527089
> ...


 SOME1 HAS SOME MAD SKILLS :thumbsup::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## el mexicano (May 19, 2008)

my 86 thinkin of tradin it


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

85CandyCutyy said:


> :thumbsup: LOVE THE FLAKE JOB...


Thanks, it was sprayed by Leal Brothers paint & body out of Corpus Christi Texas. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> SOME1 HAS SOME MAD SKILLS :thumbsup::worship::thumbsup:


Freddy leal & Lokey hooked it up. :nicoderm:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

FPEREZII said:


> Thanks, it was sprayed by Leal Brothers paint & body out of Corpus Christi Texas. :biggrin:


 HOW LONG DID IT TAKE, AND DO U HAVE A NUMBER HOMIE


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HOW LONG DID IT TAKE, AND DO U HAVE A NUMBER HOMIE


It was around 4 months, I was not in a big hurry for the car. You can reach Freddy Leal at 361-728-7787. :nicoderm:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Lokela707 (Mar 24, 2012)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

Back in 08









Back in 09










Top?


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

And now?


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## SJ'S FINE$T (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


E.C. ROLO said:


>


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HEY HOMIE ''DOWN79'' ANY PIC OF UR RIDE ? ? ?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

down79 said:


> :thumbsup:


it will be going in for a make over soon.....


----------



## BLUE-13 (Jun 26, 2005)

sig805 said:


> View attachment 521848
> 805


Ziggy still looking clean homie


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Back to the top for


CUTTY FEST :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


>



very nice..


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


>


dang...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> it will be going in for a make over soon.....


Dam looks good as is ..


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*OUTSIDERS...HAWAII*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

keola808;158776
[SIZE=5 said:


> I [/SIZE] I LIK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE THAT :worship::worship:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


keola808 said:


> *OUTSIDERS...HAWAII*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHAT DOSE UR BUMPER SAY HOMIE


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

At the Torres show this weekend ! ! ! !


----------



## ModerHater (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## ModerHater (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## ModerHater (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## ModerHater (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bad ass


OG 61 said:


> At the Torres show this weekend ! ! ! !


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

OG 61 said:


> At the Torres show this weekend ! ! ! !





*you got a clean cutty bro, i had a chance to check it out at the show....NICE!*


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice Cutlass!


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

OG 61 said:


> At the Torres show this weekend ! ! ! !


VERY NICE CUTLASS...


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

normie_pheeny said:


> *you got a clean cutty bro, i had a chance to check it out at the show....NICE!*


Thanks Bro the foundation started with Majestics LA I just started building on it........and its not done yet


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

damn that cut nice, green one with the patterns nice too :thumbsup:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

normie_pheeny said:


> *you got a clean cutty bro, i had a chance to check it out at the show....NICE!*




Perfect!!!


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Heres my 88..
sliding rag
chrome unddies
fully strapped and candied frame
healthy small block..400hp
shaved fire wall.....so on so on
3 pump 8 batts...


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

keola808 said:


> *OUTSIDERS...HAWAII*


nice ride man any more pics


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

normie_pheeny said:


>


Really nice freakin cutty bro!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


normie_pheeny said:


>


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

OG 61 said:


> At the Torres show this weekend ! ! ! !


This muthafucka clean. :wow:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

normie_pheeny said:


> *you got a clean cutty bro, i had a chance to check it out at the show....NICE!*


:worship:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Second Place 80's this past Saturday


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHAT DOSE UR BUMPER SAY HOMIE


its says

*its not what youre rollin in...its who youre rollin with*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAMMMM....THATS DEEP :thumbsup:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Installed adjustable upper trailing arms, upper T/A drop mounts and 1.5 in extended lowers in the rear today


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DAMMMM....THATS DEEP :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

On air.Need to put my upper adj on still


----------



## Rob760 (Feb 27, 2012)

ALTERED ONES said:


>


Nice!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey y'all wouldnt happen to have a power trunk pop setup on your Cutlass would you? My buddy bought a trunk popper off a Olds 98 but he's tryin to see the correct way to mount the switch inside the glovebox. I know the Olds Delta 88s and 98s had a hole that the switch pops into but the Cutlass had a small black plastic L-bracket that the switch fits into. Just need a few good pics of the switch mounted inside the glove box please


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:I kept breaking upper ears did the same thing you just did and it solved all my problems. my drive line is perfect and i get a higher lock up


menotyou said:


> Installed adjustable upper trailing arms, upper T/A drop mounts and 1.5 in extended lowers in the rear today


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> Hey y'all wouldnt happen to have a power trunk pop setup on your Cutlass would you? My buddy bought a trunk popper off a Olds 98 but he's tryin to see the correct way to mount the switch inside the glovebox. I know the Olds Delta 88s and 98s had a hole that the switch pops into but the Cutlass had a small black plastic L-bracket that the switch fits into. Just need a few good pics of the switch mounted inside the glove box please


:dunno:


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

tsp


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

roarin20's said:


> Really nice freakin cutty bro!!





down79 said:


> :thumbsup:


_*
thanks!*_


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump for all da Cutty's


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:drama: ALOT OF NICE G -RIDES :drama:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

*peligroso done over and gone awaiting number 2*

this is villa el peligroso redone from red and white and then traded day after it was done so im awaiting the rebirth of the new one in my garage..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

81cutty said:


>


 IS THIS PIX FROM THE VEGAS SHOW HOMIE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> IS THIS PIX FROM THE VEGAS SHOW HOMIE


It was from the afterhop lastnigth


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

81cutty said:


> It was from the afterhop lastnigth


 HOW DID U DO ? ? ?


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

My 81 Cutlass Supreme


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Ttt...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

CutlassLowRider said:


> My 81 Cutlass Supreme


Damn that's black! Look good.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


CutlassLowRider said:


> My 81 Cutlass Supreme


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## SA conversions (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's a couple from Milwaukee.


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

OUT OF PHOENIX ARIZONA


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

*G-Body rear end 4-sale*

G-body stock rear end for sale with drums and springs $99
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hpho...03x403/530876_440903849304969_451638157_n.jpg


----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

im looking for a set of amber bumper lights.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

topd0gg said:


>


Badass


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Badass


thanks bro :h5:


----------



## ruditog (Jan 29, 2011)

T*T*T


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

my old cutty


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## 423flako (Sep 5, 2010)

my 87 cutty


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

scrape'n-by said:


> this is villa el peligroso redone from red and white and then traded day after it was done so im awaiting the rebirth of the new one in my garage..


this looks like my old cutty from the 90s


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

4Sale extended shocks 27' and 6' strokes, slightly imperfect $160


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

R0L0 said:


>


WHO PAINTED THIS FUCKING DISGUSTING CUTLOSS KILLIN IT MAN KILLIN IT!!!!!!! GOD I NEED TO MOVE OUT OF OHIO!! 
POST PIX W DOORS OPENED HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING13 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING23 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

TAKE IT OFF MY HANDS $50
STOCK G-BODY REAR END WITH DRUMS AND SPRINGS AND BRAKES $80.00 NEED IT OUT OF GARAGE


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


topd0gg said:


>


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


 now that a nice pic.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING13 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr



AOLOWRIDING23 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## clicka7 (Dec 7, 2012)

topd0gg said:


>


Nice ride...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That's mine


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

dadysgirl said:


> TAKE IT OFF MY HANDS $50
> STOCK G-BODY REAR END WITH DRUMS AND SPRINGS AND BRAKES $80.00 NEED IT OUT OF GARAGE


Location ? Do u still have it ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

*FENDER TRIM*

4-sale 4pcs 24 carot gold fender trim for cutlass $65


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

Seen this @ the muffler shop.. the windshield says self made bitch


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

The last pic I captured of "self made bitch"


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

clean cutty


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

The homie jerks cutty from 99


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ruditog (Jan 29, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I have a fully wrapped g body frame for sale.. 1500 obo.. lmk i need it gone asap..


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Happy new years cutty fam


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


 that was mine 86 cutty....aka grenade.... hehehehe:h5::boink:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

my old cutty ''Still Waters''


----------



## Texas Flood 81 (Apr 17, 2006)

any body have tan front seat belts for a cutlass for sale pm me with a prices thanks


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Texas Flood 81 said:


> any body have tan front seat belts for a cutlass for sale pm me with a prices thanks


 I SAW SOME IN A CUTTI @ PICK N PULL HOMIE LAST WEEK ???


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Texas Flood 81 said:


> any body have tan front seat belts for a cutlass for sale pm me with a prices thanks


I just bought the material at a upholstery shop and got them made


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

My Daily Driver


----------



## Texas Flood 81 (Apr 17, 2006)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I SAW SOME IN A CUTTI @ PICK N PULL HOMIE LAST WEEK ???


 thanks ill go check that out


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

CLEAN THE PUMPS TODAY CHARGED BATTS, JUST LOVE PRO HOPPER PUMPS, HATE TO SEE THEM GO OUT OF BUSINESS


----------



## mario velasco (Oct 29, 2011)

tiraceite cc leon guanajuato mexico


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

TIME TO ORDER THE DIGITAL DASH


----------



## GUERO85 (Mar 29, 2010)

whats crakn cutlass fam!!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

ELECTRIC CHROME FAN WAITING TO BE PUT IN


----------



## Heavy-D (Jun 17, 2011)

How much does it cost to do a full wrap of the frame? I got a 87 cutty supreme, I got the body on the frame also


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

ANybody know where to get clips for the rocker panels need to replace a few or just get a new set of clips


----------



## Campos (Oct 12, 2006)

i am going to need them too i saw them on gbodyparts.com


----------



## 76glass (Jun 18, 2010)

86 cutlass


----------



## 76glass (Jun 18, 2010)

81 cutlass


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Chrome horns put in tonight


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


76glass said:


> 86 cutlass


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

76glass said:


> 86 cutlass


 maaan this is fuckin badass!!!! i love the designs man PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

http://m1359.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/alteredonescarclub/1359103295_zps04556dec.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 76glass (Jun 18, 2010)

CutlassLowRider said:


> maaan this is fuckin badass!!!! i love the designs man PERFECT!!!!


thanks i appreciate it


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## devdogg (Nov 30, 2008)

*TINY'S 87' CUTTY "ROZAY"*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ruditog (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Anybody on here know of anyone personally that owns a 83/84 Hurst/Olds?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

OG WIRE HERE I COME


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

NICE


Eightyfour cutlass said:


> http://m1359.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/alteredonescarclub/1359103295_zps04556dec.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

JUST POSTING THIS ANYWHERE THAT I FREQUENT:
IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 1986 CUTLASS GRILLES. OR CUSTOM MADE CUTLASS GRILLES. PLEASE PM ME ANY LEADS. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

CLEAN..


brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 607545


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

nice kutty riders! mine is still under construction... can someone post pic of some kuttys with 1in or 1in1/2 extended a-arms? thanx in advance:drama:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

down79 said:


> NICE


Thanks man


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

http://s1359.photobucket.com/albums...ction=view&current=1361853132_zps843c1e47.jpg
Last year


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

for sale in san diego more pics and info under classifieds cars for sale 760-270-0712 asking$3,900.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Cuz 0 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 607545


Badass!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


81cutty said:


>


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

NICE


BIG STOMPER said:


> for sale in san diego more pics and info under classifieds cars for sale 760-270-0712 asking$3,900.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

looking for a complete set of chrome rocker panels for an 87 euro cutty. front fender, door, and quarterpanel pieces. also looking for the oldsmobile rocket emblem that goes right in the middle of the nose of the euro clip (between the grilles) thanks.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

FPEREZII said:


> "Pura Feria"
> View attachment 525945


Hey homie, what size rims and tires are you running on that cutty?


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

BIG STOMPER said:


> for sale in san diego more pics and info under classifieds cars for sale 760-270-0712 asking$3,900.


thats a nice cutlass


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

topd0gg said:


>


Nice homie...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

topd0gg said:


>


Badass!!! Real clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

need the emblem still for the nose of the euro clip. anyone know where i can find one?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Badass!!! Real clean! :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

does anyone know if this will fit for a header panel emblem (middle of the nose) on a 87 euro front? Ive tried and tried and tried and cant find shit...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-OEM-Del...7|Make:Oldsmobile&hash=item3cd0b7931b&vxp=mtr


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

this fool cant be for real lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1987-88-Old...Parts_Accessories&hash=item35c686fa6b&vxp=mtr


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

:shh::yes:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

FOR SALEhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/87-C...5333455?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3381761c4f


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## FLEETWOOD ON 3 (Aug 19, 2011)

I need the orange marker lights on a euro clip if anyone has any let me know thanks


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

84Cuttinthrough said:


> MY BUCKET. SHE IS ALMOST WHERE I WANT HER!!!


TTT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

new project


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I need some advise what knockoff you guys think looks better on a cutlass?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mikecutty86 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

*TTT!*


----------



## DIRTY ICE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

OUTSIDES...HAWAII


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

FRONT AND BACK CUTTY PURPLE AND WHITE SEATS FOR SALE $450.00 












[URL=http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/dadysgirl7/media/top/1367997836394


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Finally got my cutty out of storage


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Just finished putting u joints in, time to rebuild calipers


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

My 84


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

the hopper still in the project stage but we take it out when fools want some!!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


chevyboy57 said:


> My 84


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Front trims. Between the front bumper. And the front fender side 2passenger side. Forsale check my post


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

*TTT!!*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Front passenger. Trims. Still forsale. Between the front bumper and the front fender trim like this white cutlass above. Pm me direct. No driverside as of yet


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Its clean


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Car Buff said:


> Its clean


Thanks homie, I need some new white walls I know that for sure!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Kiloz said:


> Thanks homie, I need some new white walls I know that for sure!


milestars?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

86 Limited said:


> milestars?


:yes:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

new single pump getting ready for paint


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

$450.00 FOR THE FRONTS AND BACKS


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

SPOOK82 said:


>


Do you have any close ups on the trunk shocks... I thought about installing some on mine but I was hesitating on where to place them... BTW your ride looks nice. Thanks


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

SOLD.............


dadysgirl said:


> $450.00 FOR THE FRONTS AND BACKS


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

Cutlass for sale located in SALT LAKE CITY UTAH
So I decided to put my 86 oldsmobile cutlass up for sale. I ran into some problems and dont have money to put into it and I won't have anytime in the future to finish it due to having a baby coming in August. I'm asking $3700obo clean title original 86,xxxx miles on it. Car runs really good and is drivable all the chrome on the suspension is new. Im into it more then what I'm asking. Car is for sale or trade Here's the details of the car. 

TRUNK
It has 2 hi low pumps 3 dump set up with 6 batteries 4 switches front pump with Rockford #11 with a Y block and the rear has a marz #9, 
FRONT SUSPENSION 
chrome 8inch cylinders for the front
Chrome 1inch extended upper A arms
Chrome lower A arms
Chrome spindle 
Chrome dust shield 
Chrome tie rod set
Chrome centerlink 
New brakes
4.5 ton springs
Upper Unbreakable ball joints
New top and bottom bushing bottom bushings are energy suspension
REAR SUSPENSION
chrome 12inch cylinders 
Chrome springs 2.5ton
Chrome lower adjustable trailing arms, 
Chrome backing axle plate
painted upper adjustable trailing arms
New brake shoes and brake kit

BODY 
Euro front clip
8k hid kit
Rear pass quarter panel has alittle rust but I have a replacement quarter panel for it
38inch moonroof with skin that needs to be installed

INTERIOR 
Clean blue interior
Alpine CD player
New grant wood grain steering wheel
Engraved switch panel

The hydraulics are not complete, it needs wiring for the batteries, wiring done for the switches, the holes for the pumps need to be drilled on the frame, 2 battery plates to tie down the batteries, solenoids and the 2 rear hoses I'm asking $3700obo but will to work on the price. All chrome on the suspension has been done this year in march. The car was cut in march of this year. If have any questions call or text 3852421432


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

charlies85cutti said:


> Cutlass for sale located in SALT LAKE CITY UTAH
> So I decided to put my 86 oldsmobile cutlass up for sale. I ran into some problems and dont have money to put into it and I won't have anytime in the future to finish it due to having a baby coming in August. I'm asking $3700obo clean title original 86,xxxx miles on it. Car runs really good and is drivable all the chrome on the suspension is new. Im into it more then what I'm asking. Car is for sale or trade Here's the details of the car.
> 
> TRUNK
> ...


Will you sell the chrome undies? If so PM me with the price and I'll let you know if I can do it or not.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

CALLED UNDIES SONNNNNNN


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SOME SHIT IM WORKINON...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3786249775.html

For trade located in fl


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

84 olds cutty special edition


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

how did that orange one get that rear lock up? relocated the arm mounts to the frame on the lowers and just extended the uppers? wut size strokes?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

heres mine im still building it


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

86 Limited said:


> how did that orange one get that rear lock up? relocated the arm mounts to the frame on the lowers and just extended the uppers? wut size strokes?



Stroke size are 18 , I'm not sure on the mounts, I will ask


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

85CandyCutyy said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

85CandyCutyy said:


>




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

85CandyCutyy said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## sapostyle805 (Oct 15, 2008)

86 Limited said:


> how did that orange one get that rear lock up? relocated the arm mounts to the frame on the lowers and just extended the uppers? wut size strokes?


I have my uppers mounted the side of the frame and lowers in the stock position with a 2" drop mount but the arms them self are longer too and 18" cylinder maxed opened


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin::420::biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

sapostyle805 said:


> I have my uppers mounted the side of the frame and lowers in the stock position with a 2" drop mount but the arms them self are longer too and 18" cylinder maxed opened


nice bro. got a pic with the ass all the way down?


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

86 Limited said:


> nice bro. got a pic with the ass all the way down?


This is what I have for pic's with ass slammed... I think it goes a little lower than this


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wuts it do on the stick? 60"?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

looks good bro


----------



## sapostyle805 (Oct 15, 2008)

70


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice


----------



## ICCUSTOMS (Jun 5, 2013)

ICC


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ICCUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 656448
> 
> 
> ICC


Can u post a pic or video of it in the air ??


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> Can u post a pic or video of it in the air ??


THIS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

86 Limited said:


> THIS


He wont do it....far as i know, it never worked. Even the suspension wasnt set up for big inches....had dropped and relocated uppers but stock lowers and i believe 12s in the back


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> View attachment 654454
> heres mine im still building it


clean  euro?


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

86 Limited said:


> View attachment 638063
> 
> new project


nice bro that shit looks solid


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Peezy_420 said:


> nice bro that shit looks solid


thank u sir. how ya been fucker? :naughty:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

can't and won't complain brah, staying busy :biggrin: how about you?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Peezy_420 said:


> can't and won't complain brah, staying busy :biggrin: how about you?


Just here tryna stacks these chips man same ol same


----------



## sapo805 (Feb 16, 2012)

My 1980 Cutlass


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

sapo805 said:


> My 1980 Cutlass


:h5:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Kiloz said:


>


wait, did u make those brownstars white again??


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

My Homie Tyrone's Ride


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

My work in progress.....


----------



## sapo805 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Droop408 said:


> My work in progress.....


Clean car homie


----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)

OSO 805 said:


>


 1980 just like mines


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

80


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## KSJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Love that green cutlass post up some more pics brotha one of my favorites


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of a t top cutty


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

*T-Top Reassembly!*

What follow are the procedures I used to re-install my T-Top and the weather-stripping. *I'm not sure if this is "correct" but it: works, doesn't leak and looks normal. *No guarantees... but about 90% of these leaked from the factory anyway...!

TOOLS Needed:

_First, here is a list of what tools you will need to complete this:_

#2 Philips Screw Driver
Popsicle Sticks Lots (supply?)
Dull Flat Head Screw Driver
Weather Stripping Release (lacquer thinner)
Caulking Gun
Scotch Brite "Wheel"

SUPPLIES Needed:

Weather Stripping
Foam Strips
Butyl Caulk
Clean all of the parts.

1. Remove as much of the backing from the chrome bits that go across the top of the windshield and across the top of the roof. *You will find this weather-stripping is hard and thin. *I would bet the 90% of T-Top leak at these seams. *It's where mine leaked.

2. Do not remove the foam from the back of the channels that go down the "A" and "B" pillars. *They should be in good shape and can be re-use.

3. Use weather-stripping release or lacquer thinner to remove as much as the old weather stripping adhesive as possible.

4. Use a rotary Scotch Brite tool *to clean the Butyl goo off of the each end of the T-Top center section.








Get rid of all of this








And this

*Loosely Install the Back Chrome*

1. Run a good bead of Butyl Caulk and

2. Install the 7 screws that hold on this chrome bit, *Leave 6 of them loose

3. ONLY tighten the one in the middle it will be blocked by the center bit

4. You'll need them loose as the weather strip has a little "lip" that fits under this lip








Loosely Install the Two Front Chrome Bits

1. Run a good bead of Brutal Caulk, and

2. Install the 8 screws that hold on these chrome bits, *Leave all 8 of them loose.

3. You'll need them loose as the weather strip has a little "lip" that fits under this lip, just like in the back.

4. Of course the front bits overlap to give the appearance of one long piece. *Not sure why GM did this this way. *At least there is no middle screw to get blocked.








Install the chrome bits and caps that extend down the "A" and "B" pillars

1. At the top of the "B"'s shoot a big blob of caulk

2. Install the Chrome that goes down the "A" pillar, no caulk needed here

3. Install the channels on the "A" and "B" pillars








Partly install the center T shaped channel

1. Install foam sound control








2. Apply at least a table spoon sized blob of butyl goo at the windshield end

3. Repeat at the back.

4. Apply a very large bead/damn of goo from the front "screw" ridge to the front channel on each side

5. Repeat at the back

6. Install the Center Support with only 4 screws, 2 at the front 2 at the back

7. Make another damn of goo to bridge these gaps at the front
















8. Make them look like this:








9. Repeat at the back
















10.*Make them look like this:








Fill the "A" pillar "cups" with goo

1. At the top of the "A"'s shoot a big blob of caulk in here:








Install the weather-strip

1. Pre-fit the weather strip and attach the 4 "big" flat Philps screws. Two at the top of the "A" Pillar, two at the top of the "B"

2. On the bottom of the weather-strip there are two lips a "big" one that fits in the "J" channel and a "thin" on that fits under the chrome at the front and back of the t-top. *Fit the "big" one in the three "J" channels: front, middle, and back.

3. The hard and messy part, *Force the "thin" lip under the chrome bits. *A popsicle stick makes the best tool. *But a dull flat head can work too. * This is a long slow process. You can see the lip half in and half out in this picture.:








4. Tighten all of the small chrome screw that hold down the front and back chrome bits, pressing down as you go... If goo oozes out this is perfect!

5. Repeat on the other side.

Install Glass Panels

1. Install the panels and adjust the pressure and the seal (if needed) at the large chrome latches

2. Clean any excess goo



















Got these instructions from another website listed below. I thought it would help our fellow T-top owners/riders out.








http://members.shaw.ca/gregtsmith/T-Top Weather-Strip.htm


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:burn:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> :burn:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

NICE


Kiloz said:


>


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

very nice car and crib


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> very nice car and crib


Gracias homie


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

topd0gg said:


>


Awesome car, awesome photos!


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

topd0gg said:


>


NICE


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 674016


DAYUM! NICE


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

fernie cutlass phx az ultimate restyling paint job


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## pollo_loco62 (Aug 19, 2013)

TTT


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

17s, vogues, ride...


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*LOWRIDER FRESNO SUPER SHOW 

8/17/2013































































*


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

BLUE SUNDAY at Traffic Car Club Show


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

[/QUOTE]

:fool2:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Thinkin of these in grey in a 22 for my 87.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

HighClass


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## Cadillac_Carter (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Cadillac_Carter (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

For sale 4800.00 or best offer!!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

NICE


Boy.HighClass said:


>


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cadi4life said:


> View attachment 720905


Daammn thats too sick!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

cuate64 said:


> Daammn thats too sick!!


I concur


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> View attachment 698201
> 
> 
> Thinkin of these in grey in a 22 for my 87.


20s and bag it mayne...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

The beige one above looks like its on 22. I love how that looks with a 245 tire plus I already got a really good price on em brand new. I've been so back n forth between big rims n bags or building another low. I may already have a connection on the bag install so its looking like that route fits the budget a little better. Time will tell..


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> The beige one above looks like its on 22. I love how that looks with a 245 tire plus I already got a really good price on em brand new. I've been so back n forth between big rims n bags or building another low. I may already have a connection on the bag install so its looking like that route fits the budget a little better. Time will tell..



I don't plan on juicing my Cutlass either. I wanna bag it or just lower it with performance suspension mods to handle my big block Oldsmobile 455 engine...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> I don't plan on juicing my Cutlass either. I wanna bag it or just lower it with performance suspension mods to handle my big block Oldsmobile 455 engine...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Any pics of the motor?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> Any pics of the motor?


Ain't took to the machine shop yet but it's nothing special at the moment


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

yours?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> yours?


No some guy in Ohio, it's for sale for 3500 I think


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

'86 442


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## low4lyfe402 (May 23, 2013)

My 84. Omaha, NE 402 Reppin'!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

low4lyfe402 said:


> View attachment 732929
> My 84. Omaha, NE 402 Reppin'!
> View attachment 732937


Very nice...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

looking for a cont.kit for an 82 cutlass anyone hav one 4sale?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Finally got all the factory correct fiber optics parts for my Cutlass.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

FAH Q BISH!! :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

All of my factory manuals and etc for my 86 Cutlass.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ugly Fest


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

NOS front fender moldings...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

MinieMe209 said:


> Ugly Fest


Cutlass > Regal


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Cutlass=Grand Prix


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

MinieMe209 said:


> Cutlass=Grand Prix


regal=geo metro
:burn:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Cutlass=


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Regal = turd


----------



## white_boy_rollin (Sep 16, 2013)

My 84


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> NOS front fender moldings...


Where the FUCK did u find these?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> Where the FUCK did u find these?


My local GM dealership..., cost me $240 if I remember right.


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Good deal. I have some clean used ones. The price pnly goes up on these


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> looking for a cont.kit for an 82 cutlass anyone hav one 4sale?



x 2 for a 86 Cutlass PM me


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

littlerascle59 said:


> Regal = turd


negative regal=king


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Drew513Ryder said:


> negative regal=king turd


Troof


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

El [email protected] ***** said:


> For sale 4800.00 or best offer!!!
> View attachment 716842
> View attachment 716850
> View attachment 716858
> ...




this is one good ass deal, someone needs to jump on it, good luck on the sale homie


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Boy.HighClass said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

looking at all these pics makes me wanna get a cutty again!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CutlassLowRider said:


> OUT OF PHOENIX ARIZONA


This is a really dope photo.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## DROOPZ (Mar 12, 2008)

Car Buff said:


> Good deal. I have some clean used ones. The price pnly goes up on these


U thinkng of selling a pair, I really just need for my passenger side on my cutlass


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

LowSupreme84 said:


> looking at all these pics makes me wanna get a cutty again!


:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

image.jpg (130.4 KB)
image.jpg (251.4 KB)
image.jpg (175.5 KB)
image.jpg (210.4 KB)
image.jpg (262.2 KB)


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## alexsix2six (Sep 21, 2013)

View attachment 803642


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

AGCutty said:


> TTT


----------



## 70ways (Dec 28, 2012)

nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

^ more pics of this cutlass came out badass


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


>


Damn that's a nice cutty Where's it from besides texas


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

customcutlass said:


> Damn that's a nice cutty Where's it from besides texas


PROUD TO SAY, GOODTIMES...............:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

WOW


----------



## DROOPZ (Mar 12, 2008)

My Cutlass.. Hydraulics courtesy of Black Magic Hydraulics. Thanks to M, Ron, Mark and everyone else who helped built my setup. Very satisfied with my setup!!


----------



## DROOPZ (Mar 12, 2008)

Juiced up at night..


----------



## DROOPZ (Mar 12, 2008)

Heres my red Cutty Salon before it was stolen..


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

DROOPZ said:


> My Cutlass.. Hydraulics courtesy of Black Magic Hydraulics. Thanks to M, Ron, Mark and everyone else who helped built my setup. Very satisfied with my setup!!
> View attachment 814561


Nice


----------



## DROOPZ (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

DROOPZ said:


> Juiced up at night..
> View attachment 814569


Fuckin clean. Chrome undies, silver leafing and ur done :thumbsup:


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

before n after


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

the blue one is the rm cutlass before n my homies drop top cutlass both cars from the rio grannde valley


----------



## DROOPZ (Mar 12, 2008)

86 Limited said:


> Fuckin clean. Chrome undies, silver leafing and ur done :thumbsup:


Yup thats next on my list. Thanks bro.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Tail Lights with the color paint.... killin' it....:thumbsup:


----------



## DROOPZ (Mar 12, 2008)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Tail Lights with the color paint.... killin' it....:thumbsup:


F***ing cleeeaaan. Got more pics? Different angles


----------



## DROOPZ (Mar 12, 2008)

Im feeling those sportway vouges


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

another one let me find more in my folder


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DROOPZ (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats the way a cutty vert supposed to look. Nicely done maayn!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Stays on the dash!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)

Whats up homies...i got an 85 cutalss salon im bulidn.... I wanna extend the upper a arms 2inches but as far as my spindles i wanna stretch them 1.5-2 inches ......or can i replace them from anonther car...i.wanna high lock up in da front....can someone p.m. with some ideas


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Extend ur uppers 1 inch or just use caddy upper from a mid 80s caddy and use 80s caprice spindles.It'll get u the lock up and stance ur looking for


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Has to be the spindles with an 11 inch rotor.


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanx homies!!!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)

So do i remove the fenders to take off wheel wells or.... Do i cut the wheel wells?.....


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

certified g said:


> So do i remove the fenders to take off wheel wells or.... Do i cut the wheel wells?.....


Noup they have screws


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

GREAT WHITE said:


>


TTT


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

85 T-Top Cutlass Pro Touring build


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

I will trade my new chrome bumper for your old decent bumper plus $75.00


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

GREAT WHITE said:


> Cool pic


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

sup homies, located in Chi, y'all know of anyone selling a good or decent cutty? wanna get a little project for my son. thanks.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

BigLos said:


> uffin:


CLEAN!!!!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> PROUD TO SAY, GOODTIMES...............:biggrin:


Lol Thats ROLLERZ car .


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

clean!!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Ivan, got my bumper, time to get polished.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

stairman said:


> Lol Thats ROLLERZ car .


U MUST NOT KNO..........GT CAR HOMBOY......


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Lmao do some research cause you have no clue .


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

brn2hop said:


> U MUST NOT KNO..........GT CAR HOMBOY......


last i checced(about 10 min ago) That Cutlass is a GOOD TIMES car from Texas.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Psta said:


> last i checced(about 10 min ago) That Cutlass is a GOOD TIMES car from Texas.


:yes:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

stairman said:


> Lmao do some research cause you have no clue .


NOW THATS A NICE PLAQUE RIGHT THERE BOYYY.......


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow dont understand why someone would put another mans face on the door of their car! ?!?!?!?! Guess im at a loss!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

still looking for cont. kit 82 cutty:nicoderm:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> still looking for cont. kit 82 cutty:nicoderm:


Hey Bro ... Not Local But maybe you can find what you need:thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/176402-continental-kits-sale-39.html


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

hey does anybody here know what this is worth..took it out of a cutty in the boneyard..iits from factory I guess


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I've seen them sell for $1-$30...
Yes they are factory. They came with the car so that the car salesman could prove that the factory cassette player functioned properly. 
Here's my collection of them for each year, they are not all the same.


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

Damn man I thought a had a very rare peice in ma hands lol.thanks a lot though didnt know that.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

78cutlassbrougham said:


> Damn man I thought a had a very rare peice in ma hands lol.thanks a lot though didnt know that.


I wouldn't call them rare but they're also not easy to come by.


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

littlerascle59 said:


> I wouldn't call them rare but they're also not easy to come by.


Thnks for the info bro.you learn smethng everday..that's a nice collection you got therr though..do you have the one I have?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

78cutlassbrougham said:


> Thnks for the info bro.you learn smethng everday..that's a nice collection you got therr though..do you have the one I have?


Yes I have that one.


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

look what I found me on craigslist..:thumbsup:


----------



## red_demon78 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

red_demon78 said:


> View attachment 981625


dam nice how they lay from the back:thumbsup:cant wait till mines looking like those.


----------



## Mr.Gordo (Dec 7, 2013)

red_demon78 said:


> View attachment 981625


Firme holmes!


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

MAJESTICS HI DESERT:thumbsup:


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

^mean lockup ^


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

before and after still not done just cut it and installed front cylinders today need to put rack in but its a work in progress


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

My 81 on AIR


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 985281
> My 81 on AIR


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 985281
> My 81 on AIR


this ride is def some inspiration after seeing it in person......def gonna have my cutlass up and going this spring


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

1 SICK 87 said:


> GET READY 2 SEE THIS BAD MATHA FUCKER AT A SHOW NEAR U IN SOUTHERN CALI FUCK ALL U HATERS THIS IS A CALI CAR NOW 1 SICK RAG 4 U BITCHES


Nice


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow that is nice beautiful color super clean thumps up.


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

*euro headlight hold down*


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

red_demon78 said:


> View attachment 981625
> [/QU*​ANY PICS OF THE 79 BEHIND THAT ONE??*OTE]


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Haven't realized this and now I'm wondering. I thought newer the year (81-86) the more chrome the cutlass gets (the bottom) I was gonna purchase this 85 as a daily but it has no chrome at all? How would I put the chrome rockers on if I wanted to? What do u guys think about the cuttys that are naked and that aren't?


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

My dad's cutlass "Aztec Dreamz"


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

New ride I picked up 3 pumps 9 batts full frame wrapped.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

bluedreamz said:


> My dad's cutlass "Aztec Dreamz"


NICE


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Quick question....will a dashboard from a 80s four door cutlass fit onto a 80s two door cutlass???


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

leo said:


>


NICE


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

LowSupreme84 said:


> Haven't realized this and now I'm wondering. I thought newer the year (81-86) the more chrome the cutlass gets (the bottom) I was gonna purchase this 85 as a daily but it has no chrome at all? How would I put the chrome rockers on if I wanted to? What do u guys think about the cuttys that are naked and that aren't?


chrome rockers:thumbsup: naked ones don't look rite.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kiloz said:


> chrome rockers:thumbsup: naked ones don't look rite.


 say if i get a naked one, how would i put the rockers on? without worrying they'll fall off.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

BigLos said:


> Quick question....will a dashboard from a 80s four door cutlass fit onto a 80s two door cutlass???


 Yes.


----------



## Supreme519 (Nov 28, 2013)

Kiloz said:


>



what kind of headlight bulbs are these?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

LowSupreme84 said:


> Yes.


Thnx for the help LowSupreme84


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Any one have a front passenger header panel turn marker for sale ?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Before and after, still work in progress. uffin:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

my 79 cutty


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Got it earlier this yesterday morning. Finally getting a bit closer to refurbishing the T-Top roof on my Cutlass.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

BigLos said:


> Thnx for the help LowSupreme84


NP homie


----------



## GeorjahJaymes (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## GeorjahJaymes (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

GeorjahJaymes said:


> View attachment 1092769
> View attachment 1092769


 nice


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

GeorjahJaymes said:


> View attachment 1093113
> View attachment 1093121
> View attachment 1093129


 im diggin the color bro


----------



## GeorjahJaymes (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Hun


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## GeorjahJaymes (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great!!


----------



## GeorjahJaymes (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone have any gold plated parts they are willing to sell? Pm me!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)

Yogi said:


>


:thumbsup: what up yogi. Glad you have the car, at least you'll appreciate for a little bit anyways haha


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

SCLife said:


> :thumbsup: what up yogi. Glad you have the car, at least you'll appreciate it for a little bit anyways haha


 haha man Idk bro I really love this cutty its everything I've always wanted I know I sell all my cars after one summer but this one is special.


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: CLEAN AS HELL


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

littlerascle59 said:


>


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

ALTERED ONES said:


>


Nice


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Found this on instagram


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Any stock cuttys for sale in Southern California


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

sloNez said:


>


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

LRM featured Cutty

http://vimeo.com/87595356


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

heres one Ive had since 1994


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

For Inspiration


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

MY PROJECT OUT OF SANTA MARIA 805


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

Clean


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

1984 cutty special edition


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

805BOSS said:


> 1984 cutty special edition


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

My cutty


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Another one








Some chrome undercarriage to come soon


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

sig805 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thnx homie


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> My cutty
> View attachment 1225402


I like the lockup. Not too high, not too low.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

sig805 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thats homie


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

just lifted rear


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

working on the cutty


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

I need all 4 fender/wheel well moldings
Call or text if you have 732-618-1771


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

pulled it out for a small cruise


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> View attachment 1344010
> just lifted rear


Nice. What tires are you running?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a sliding rag installed on their cutty?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Clean!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

lil parking lot show


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

1970 cutlass


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>



well deserve win…. been a different car last 3 supershow, he did what he had to , to win. much respect


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

JUST ME said:


> Clean!


Love the front look.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## MORALESPITS (Dec 29, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>



Cutties can look amazing fo shure


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

i agree gotta respect that hustled and came up with the crown


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

working on the g-body


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!

http://vimeo.com/110225576


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

JUST ME said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/110225576


Nice vid


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

JUST ME said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/110225576


Very Nice looks like they are having fun out there.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erM9s2hARZ8


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


Holly motha!
This car is awesome!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

NICE


JUST ME said:


>


----------



## CHELEOS87 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BTTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

Tttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy.

http://vimeo.com/115310189


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


Rm is under the knife again .. I can't wait to see wat they gonna do again for this year


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ttt for rm


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

My 79


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a set of clean NON-PITTED 78-87 Cutlass







door handle for sale. $40 shipped. PM me if interested im never in this thread.


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

This is my 88 cutlass supreme classic


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Cleaning her up


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

down79 said:


> Cleaning her up


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

Who out there has see one of theses NO PHOTOSHOP!!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

My 79 cutlass in progress...slowly but it'll get there.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Baddest Cutlas out there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Nefue said he didnot have gas money so had to put him to work


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DROOPZ (Mar 12, 2008)

ROYALTYRAG said:


> Who out there has see one of theses NO PHOTOSHOP!!!


I think this is waay dope. Anymore pics of this cutty? Progress??


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

I am trying to find a place to buy the bezels, turn signals, and grilles for a 79 Cutlas. Anyone know where I can find them new?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

My 87


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

Dino said:


> My 87


CLEAN G-BODY HOMIE


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

Dino said:


> My 87



Thanks dana


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Dino said:


>


Look at you!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Still working on mine


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

rivman said:


> Look at you!


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

My 88'


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

Just Me...Again said:


>


Sick ass ride 

TTT


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------

